# BlackLivesMatter protests | Updates, News & Discussion



## LKJ86

*Protesters Clash With Minneapolis Police*

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## beijingwalker

Rusty said:


> I condemned the American system and compared it to the perfect Chinese system.
> Now stop trolling and allow the rest of us to condemn the evil american system and praise the perfect Chinese system, as was the intention of the OP.


So you basically admit that you are trolling this thread, please at least be honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Rusty

beijingwalker said:


> So you basically admit that you are trolling this thread, please at least be honest.


trolling is 24000 posts about how great China is.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## obj 705A

*Minneapolis police fire teargas at protesters after death of George Floyd – video*

Police have clashed with protesters on the streets of Minneapolis amid outrage over the death of an unarmed black man in police custody. George Floyd died after an officer knelt on his neck for several minutes. Large crowds gathered in the city on Tuesday night and police in riot gear fired teargas and rubber bullets at demonstrators


Hundreds demand justice in Minneapolis after police killing of George Floyd
George Floyd killing: sister says police officers should be charged with murder
FBI investigates death of black man after footage shows officer kneeling on his neck

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Motti

Yet another social explosion in a nation living in a tinderbox.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

The US has a history of racist relations between the police and black men. 

It's not going to stop any time soon. 

Check out this video of a white woman trying to get a black man killed by the police




Her intentions were clearly to have the police come and assault or even kill that man.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Yaseen1

u.s is turning in to racist and hypocrate state,there is high unrest within u.s these days as economy is not good that is why trump has indicated imposing restriction on social media

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Enigma SIG

USA needs freedom. Pakistan can give it to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shah_Deu

Loved the title 'pro human rights activists', Yankees needs a little dose of their own medicine too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trango Towers

Rusty said:


> The US has a history of racist relations between the police and black men.
> 
> It's not going to stop any time soon.
> 
> Check out this video of a white woman trying to get a black man killed by the police
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her intentions were clearly to have the police come and assault or even kill that man.


Oh she has apologised...so that's ok...clearly a racists. She was suspended from her work when the video went viral. And ofcourse she is seeing things differently. America is a racist country period

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*PROTESTS: Protesters step out for George Floyd in Minneapolis & Los Angeles*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

i think in future when u.s economy collapses black people will separate from u.s and will get their own independent country

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

*Minneapolis Target looted as protests turn more violent*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asimzranger

Usa should do more for its people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

The main difference between the Nazi Germany and the US is that the Nazis had the decency to expose themselves and defend their ideology with pride while the US has always tried to present a good image of itself while doing pretty much the same things.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Cthulhu

American white cops v.s. unarmed black people / armed white people:






He feared for his safety too:





In the next coming days, We are going to hear the word "riot" a lot:

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265860082408943616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265932982583468033

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265926272884105216

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

masterchief_mirza said:


> Watch the video of what happened first. The victim was literally tortured to death.



True! But I doubt the people looting target and other stores really give a damn about the guy that was killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265927567904825345

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265835132398776321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265913976304603136

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265919086019719172

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265903943923597312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265841977435648001

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265805966374842370

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

*Video doesn’t appear to show George Floyd resisting arrest as cops claimed | New York Post*





*George Floyd Dies After Police Officer Derek Chauvin Kneels On His Neck During Arrest*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

Butchers! What is wrong with American police? Why are they acting insane against handicapped, handcuffed ageing person - who's screaming "you are killing me you are killing mee...".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gibbs

Shocking and disgusting.. That is plain and simple murder, The back story doesn't matter, If he resisted or not

You could see in that video that bastard cop took pleasure in slowly choking him to death, I dont see redemption for the US.. It's society seem to thrive in violence

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Death Professor

Brutal and sad. 
RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

will UN intervene and act against racisim that is quite comon in the great oranje land?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs

Cold blooded murder nothing else.. The back story does'nt matter either, he was unarmed and hand cuffed and those psychopaths enjoyed slowly strangling his life out, Look at their body language

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

You will not see the cheerleaders here. They are busy asking China to respect human rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

*Video doesn’t appear to show George Floyd resisting arrest as cops claimed | New York Post*





ok....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Morpheus

newb3e said:


> will UN intervene and act against racisim that is quite comon in the great oranje land?



UN, USA are same thing. Both racist country/organization. Both pretty much useless in this world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mazeto

The systematic abuse of minorities will help with speed up the demise of the USA . As proportion of the population goes up while their share of the nation's wealth goes down, they will weigh heavy on the growth and stability of the nation. 
It won't be beyond the realm of possibility to visualise coloreds become a fifth column in the event some power or alliance invade the homeland in a future war..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

A lot of former bullies and power hungry sociopaths go into the police force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Char

LKJ86 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265919086019719172
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265903943923597312
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265841977435648001
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265805966374842370



I have been waiting this too long after CIA set HongKong on fire. The Blacks in US can learn something from HongKong

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Char

Yaseen1 said:


> u.s is turning in to racist and hypocrate state,there is high unrest within u.s these days as economy is not good that is why trump has indicated imposing restriction on social media



US is 'one country two systems', the White and Colored are two different systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## vi-va

tower9 said:


> A lot of former bullies and power hungry sociopaths go into the police force.


I don't have exact data, but I think a lot of them are veterans from Afghanistan and Iraq. Some of them are addicted to violence. They dealt with killing too much and have lost some basic sense on humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wa Muhammada

zhxy said:


> the police need to put all the protesters in jail. An orderly society is better than a free but chaotic and violent society



disturbing thought


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266013263256485892

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265956134596358145

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266005901175119878

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265980167157096448

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AViet

Rusty said:


> trolling is 24000 posts about how great China is.



You are trolling again with this post. Please stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*New Footage of George Floyd's Arrest Emerges*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Hong kong riots have been going on and off for a year but no one was killed by the police, Minneapolis riot has been around only for a couple of days and already people got killed by the police.



> A man was shot to death as violent protests over the death of a black man in police custody rocked Minneapolis for a second straight night Wednesday



The west has been accusing Hong kong police of using " excessive force" to brutalize Hong kong's "peaceful" protesters for a year, now we see how US is dealing with "peaceful protesters" of their own. Their lies finally come back to bite themselves. What a karma.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265962654109237248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265971327728586753

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

*RAW VIDEO: Police Fire Flash Grenades At George Floyd Protesters*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Woman Who Captured George Floyd Killing Returns To Scene*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

LKJ86 said:


> *New Footage of George Floyd's Arrest Emerges*


That's the old footage.

This is the new footage


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> That's the old footage.
> 
> This is the new footage


What are you going to do with these "peaceful protesters'?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> What are you going to do with these "peaceful protesters'?



Whatever Minneapolis laws say.


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Whatever Minneapolis laws say.


Good, laws are made by people and changed by people, why the officer who brutally murdered that black guy in broad day light is still not in jail?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> Good, laws are made by people and changed by people, why the officer who brutally murdered that black guy in broad day light is still not in jail?



talk to Minneapolis

https://kstp.com/news/minneapolis-m...-police-officer-in-george-floyd-case/5742647/

*‘Why is the man who killed George Floyd not in jail?’: Minneapolis mayor calls for charges against arresting officer*


----------



## TexasJohn

beijingwalker said:


> Good, laws are made by people and changed by people, why the officer who brutally murdered that black guy in broad day light is still not in jail?


Obviously CCP does not allow you to watch the news. The Cop is in jail, and Trump himself has condemned the conduct of the Cops. Did Xi ever condemn the behavior of the Cops in Hong Kong? Of course not. Something along the lines of "crush their bones to dust" comes to mind. That, my man is the difference between us. We actually recognize wrong doing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

I think our American friends are missing the point raised by Chinese members. US politicians and officials should not be raising issue or interfering with what is going on in Hong Kong and how China is managing that situation. China is managing out of control and violent crowds who are resisting lawful orders. Hong Kong is not a humanitarian crisis.

Similar situations happen in America were the BLM/Antifa/Leftist/Right-wing crowds "protest" or riot in cities destroying private and public priority. No government is going to tolerate that for long. However, you don't see the Chinese officials weighing in and interfering in how Minneapolis or other US cities handle their internal unrest.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266080187499896832


https://imgur.com/tH7HZ4q


https://news.yahoo.com/amy-klobuchar-declined-prosecute-officer-183728902.html



*----------------------------------------------------------------------------*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266125721128316931
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266132647870373888

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266136952874696709


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Elvin

It is shameful that the police didn't let the man live.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

You won't see cheerleaders here. It's gonna be quiet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## riscol

speechless after seeing what happened to the victim. business as usual?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vi-va

*The police officer who knelt on George Floyd's neck has been involved in shootings and was the subject of 10 complaints*

Isaac Scher 
May 28, 2020, 4:50 AM




Police officers near the Minneapolis 3rd Police Precinct on Tuesday during protests against George Floyd's death. Floyd, a black man, died after a white officer, Derek Chauvin, knelt on his neck for more than eight minutes. 
Richard Tsong-Taatarii/Star Tribune via Getty Images

Derek Chauvin, the white Minneapolis police officer who was fired after a video showed him kneeling on the neck of a black man, George Floyd, who later died, has a history of involvement in violent incidents and police shootings.
He's been involved in several police shootings and has been the subject of complaints by the city's Civilian Review Authority and the Office of Police Conduct reviews on 10 occasions.
As Chauvin knelt on Floyd's neck, another since-ousted officer, Tou Thao, stood guard. Thao settled an excessive-force lawsuit out of court for $25,000 in 2017.
Visit Insider's homepage for more stories.


Two of the police officers involved in the arrest of George Floyd have a history of violent incidents.

Floyd's death in a hospital after the arrest became a national flash point for racial injustice Tuesday after footage circulated of a police officer kneeling on his neck for eight minutes. Activist groups have called it a "public lynching," and protesters have clashed with the police in Minneapolis.

Four officers, including Derek Chauvin, the officer seen kneeling on Floyd's neck, were fired from the Minneapolis Police Department following Floyd's death. State authorities and the FBI are investigating the case, and no charges have been brought against the officers.

This was not the first time Chauvin had been involved in a violent incident during his 19 years in the Minneapolis Police Department. He was involved in violent incidents before, including three police shootings. And he has been the subject of 10 complaints filed to the city's Civilian Review Authority and the Office of Police Conduct.


Another officer in the video, Tou Thao, has a record of similar incidents. He settled an excessive-force lawsuit out of court in 2017.

*Chauvin has been involved in deaths and shootings before and has been the subject of several complaints*
In 2006, Chauvin was among six officers to respond to a stabbing, according to a 2016 report from the Minnesota activist group Communities United Against Police Brutality.

The report said Wayne Reyes, who was suspected of stabbing his girlfriend and a friend, was stopped in his truck by the responding officers. Six police officers fired upon and killed him, according to the report, which said the police accused Reyes of pointing a shotgun at the officers.

Two years later, just after 2 o'clock one morning in 2008, Chauvin responded to a 911 domestic-assault call in the Phillips neighborhood of Minneapolis, the Pioneer Press reported.


Chauvin and his police-force partner entered the home, confronting Ira Latrell Toles, whose partner had made the 911 call. Toles ran from the pair, but "they caught and tried to subdue him," a police statement said. The statement said Toles "grabbed at one of the officer's guns," and Chauvin shot him in the torso.

Earlier in 2008, the department awarded Chauvin a medal for his valor in response to an incident with an armed man, according to the Pioneer Press.

The Minneapolis Police Department did not immediately respond to a request for Chauvin's full service record.





A chain portrait of Floyd was part of the memorial for him Wednesday near the site of his arrest. 
AP Photo/Jim Mone
In 2011, Chauvin was involved in a third police shooting.


He was among five officers to respond to reports of a shooting. Leroy Martinez, a 23-year-old Alaska Native, was spotted running from the scene, and the officers gave chase, local news reported.

The police said Martinez brandished a pistol as he fled. Terry Nutter, one of the responding officers, shot Martinez.

An eyewitness account, reported by the Star Tribune, challenged the police's claim that Martinez was holding a pistol when he was shot.

"He had no reason to shoot that little boy," Delora Iceman told the Star Tribune. She said Martinez had dropped the weapon and held his arms in the air before the police shot him.


During his nearly two decades with the Minneapolis Police Department, Chauvin has been the subject of several internal complaints, according to a CUAPB database.

In three separate reviews from the Civilian Review Authority, he was found to have used "demeaning tone," "derogatory language," and "language – other." No other details were available.

He has also been the subject of seven reviews by the local Office of Police Conduct. Each review concludes: "Closed – No discipline." No other details were available.

*Thao, the officer who stood guard as Chauvin knelt on George Floyd's neck, settled an excessive-use-of-force lawsuit for $25,000*
Thao, who completed police-academy training in 2009, was sued over claims of excessive use of force in 2017.


Lamar Ferguson, the plaintiff, was walking with a pregnant woman in 2014 when Thao and another officer, Robert Thunder, stopped and searched the pair, according to the lawsuit.

The officers then began beating Ferguson, legal filings alleged.

The complaint said Ferguson withstood "punches, kicks, and knees to the face and body" while "defenseless and handcuffed" that caused him to "suffer broken teeth as well as other bruising and trauma."





People facing off with the police near the Minneapolis 3rd Police Precinct. People gathered at Chicago Avenue and East 38th Street during a rally in Minneapolis on Tuesday. 
Richard Tsong-Taatarii/Star Tribune via Getty Images
The officers took Ferguson to a local hospital for treatment. When they escorted him to jail afterward, Thunder left him in a "T-shirt and underpants" despite hospital staff's recommendation that Ferguson should be allowed to put on clothing and threw the hospital discharge papers in the trash, according to the lawsuit.


In a deposition, Thao said he arrested Ferguson because of an outstanding arrest warrant, adding that he punched Ferguson after one of his hands slipped out of the handcuffs, the Star Tribune reported.

"He tries to pull away," Thao said. "And he puts his hands on me and tries to give me a stiff arm in a way to try to get me off of him. After — at this point, he's actively resisting arrest. He — so I had no choice but to punch him. I punched him in the face. It causes him to pause a bit, which gives Officer Thunder the time to come around and help."

The lawsuit was settled out of court for $25,000, one of Ferguson's attorneys told the Star Tribune.

_Correction: A previous version of this article incorrectly said Chauvin and an officer named Terry Nutter crashed into a vehicle in 2005, killing all three passengers. Chauvin and Nutter did not crash into the vehicle. A car they were chasing did._



Read more:
'We cannot sink to the level of our oppressors, and we must not endanger others during this pandemic' George Floyd's family and their lawyer call for peaceful, socially distant protests over his death
Eric Garner's mother says watching George Floyd plead 'I can't breathe' before dying in police custody was like having 'déjà vu all over again'
A man was shot dead outside a Minneapolis pawn shop on the 2nd night of violent protests over George Floyd's death
Minneapolis mayor calls for calm after a 2nd night of protests over George Floyd's death collapses into chaos, leaving a Target looted and an AutoZone on fire

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Independent87548

Notice the first video. They report this as a "death" instead of murder. Unless you watch the whole video you get the impression that the Black man just died by accident. Very sneaky Western MSM cannot be trusted.

White police slaughtering Black men is only possible because the vast majority of Caucasian Americans enable it with their silent complicity yet these enablers will play dumb and cry crocodile tears.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Americans are too violent, that's why I also think the United States should reopen the economy because can't blockdown, Let the damned die a natural death.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

White racism power will claim there is democracy in western society and there is right to report such case but truth is, justice will never serve for such cases. And it's just a matter of time. It will repeat again.

How many times we have seen white man shooting unarmed Blackman and prosecution are slow and punishment are rather light Especially a life is taken..

Western society and justice for minority are screw. This is fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## tower9

Pretty disappointed in that Hmong officer who just stood there and let it happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

tower9 said:


> Pretty disappointed in that Hmong officer who just stood there and let it happen.


He will be shot by whiteman police if he stop them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

Beast said:


> He will be shot by whiteman police if he stop them.



He's probably been trained to be subservient to the White police officers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Police Station just set on fire

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

tower9 said:


> He's probably been trained to be subservient to the White police officers.


Yup, it's mental conditioning, even some black officers keep quiet sometimes. They will psycho you that this is not racism but team work, and the will put in some blacks just to deflect the racism.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## casual

Trump just said he wants the national guard to shoot at protesters. Soon it won't be about George Floyd anymore.


----------



## Daniel808

Free shopping? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265915230720163842

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265904048441561088


----------



## Daniel808

In only 2 days they send National guards in to minnesota, meanwhile in HK already a year and still they cannot have National Law  American logic



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266044693542064128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265908682665029632

Meanwhile in US of A, the police keep killing their African american people.

I support all Black american against White supremacist regime  Freedom for all americans

All the best for all freedom fighters in Minnesota.

Los Angeles join too

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265925829919416322











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266241285280546820

The condition in Minneapolis is very bad right now

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266243090433490944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266149755509325825

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266228541047189505

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266037955027709952
#Black lives matter

When your country have a thirsty bloody guy as a leader like this
 Shooting the protesters, Crazy !





The lost of Press Freedom in US of A

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266236086780493828

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266191389303418885


Like those Anti-China trolls in here, hypocrite

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266262228170227714

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

Looters everywhere in US of A

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265811749762215939

Another looters

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265842802073628673

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkuser2k12

See the videos below and decide yourself if claim made by the user who posted them are true or not

A white guy is fully covered in black gear has gas mask and helmet on smashing windows and a black guy is stopping him

When he was confronted that if he is a cop he said *" Does it really matter" *and walks away



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266122965932019713


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266132570980454400

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awan68

African Americans are too docile, they should have started an indigenous armed gorilla movement long time ago, this is the only way they will ever earn respect and put a stop to racism, they dont understand how this world works.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Longhorn

zhxy said:


> the police need to put all the protesters in jail. An orderly society is better than a free but chaotic and violent society


No justice, no peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zhxy

Longhorn said:


> No justice, no peace.


Protesters set fire, smashing and pillaging.
They are responsible for the crimes they have committed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Longhorn

zhxy said:


> Protesters set fire, smashing and pillaging.
> They are responsible for the crimes they have committed


They are. 
But so are the police who regularly kill blacks with no reason and the authorities that brush it under the carpet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

zhxy said:


> Protesters set fire, smashing and pillaging.
> They are responsible for the crimes they have committed



Most of those people Pillaging Target And other Businesses I highly doubt give one damn about what happened to George Floyd.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Longhorn

KAL-EL said:


> Most of those people Pillaging Target And other Businesses I highly doubt give one damn about what happened to George Floyd.



The fact is a black man was murdered by the very people who are paid to protect him and his fellow citizens are bringing their anger to the notice of the authorities in the only way the authorities are likely to understand.
It doesn't really matter what you think they think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Longhorn said:


> The fact is a black man was murdered by the very people who are paid to protect him and his fellow citizens are bringing their anger to the notice of the authorities in the only way the authorities are likely to understand.
> It doesn't really matter what you think they think.



Yes you’re right, people running out of target with 50 inch TVs are really doing well for the community right now.

It doesn’t have to matter what I think what they think, perception will always be above all else in matters like this.

People looting liquor stores and other businesses could care less about Michael Floyd. Just my two cents whether you agree with that or not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

LKJ86 said:


> *Minneapolis Target looted as protests turn more violent*



This is what I dislike with rioters. The one that they protest are the government, and police, but they attack and rob honest traders and business. Whatever it is in Minnesota, Hongkong are all the same.



KAL-EL said:


> True! But I doubt the people looting target and other stores really give a damn about the guy that was killed.



Rioters are all the same, are they? Whatever they are in Minnesota or Hongkong? So how can US Police resolve this matter with their "Human Right" Slogan? I remember that shooting tear gas is already considered as attacking "human right", when we talk about Hongkong riot. So no tear gas, gun, nor club? So what the police have then, to stop the riot, and to protect those honest citizens who got into cross fire and become victim?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bbccdd1470

I don't wish ill for the American, since we are also the victim of the riots. Just the American members should be more open minded and impartial when come to violence, no more "peaceful protester" BS. At least the US riot police at this moment do not under the threat of petrol bombs, acidic liquids and arrows, compared with HK police.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

Where are the cheerleaders? We friggin detain blacks for quarantine and they go all racism on us, mofo kneeled a brother to death. SILENCE? A friggin police station station got torched, HK protesters are puppies mate. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266283844967096321

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266340036976553984

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Yaseen1

this is real face of fake liberty in u.s,there are many black people in u.s armed forces and some also fly f22 stealth fighters,there is a risk that such people may carryout 911 like attack in retaliation of racism by whites

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## khail007

The champions of democracy and fundamental rights are in full swing .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## QWECXZ

Yaseen1 said:


> this is real face of fake liberty in u.s,there are many black people in u.s armed forces and some also fly f22 stealth fighters,there is a risk that such people may carryout 911 like attack in retaliation of racism by whites


Let's hope they would. (fingers crossed)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

QWECXZ said:


> Let's hope they would. (fingers crossed)


I saw that video that man getting kneeled to death, its so painful, that guy literally cried mama. I don't really like how blacks behave but that was heart breaking.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Turingsage

Released in minutes with apology from the Mayor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Han Patriot said:


> I saw that video that man getting kneeled to death, its so painful, that guy literally cried mama. I don't really like how blacks behave but that was heart breaking.


And this is not the first time. The US police have done this several times to black Americans before.
I unconsciously held my breath when he said "I can't breathe" and the officer didn't even care. I couldn't believe how someone could abuse his power so indifferently.

The orange idiot is sending the US National Guard to "get the job done right", i.e. killing protestors that are rioting a murder by the US police. He thought his impeachment would cause a civil war, but it turned out that him staying in power might cause that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266315061221613569

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aspen

Nice


----------



## LKJ86

Han Patriot said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266340036976553984




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266315061221613569

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Turingsage said:


> Released in minutes with apology from the Mayor


Here comes the cheerleader! Lol. Why was he even arrested in the first place? I don't see the White reporters getting arrested? Come on mate, you are better than this! Stop defending the system.... It's not freedom or democracy, its a kleptocracy using democracy as a disguise to give you the illusion of choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

*Hennepin Co. Attorney Freeman: “That video is graphic and horrific and terrible and no person should do that. But my job in the end is to prove that he violated a criminal statute, and there's other evidence that does not support a criminal charge... I will not rush to justice.”*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266134329870225409

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

zhxy said:


> Protesters set fire, smashing and pillaging.
> They are responsible for the crimes they have committed



A year later they will scratch their heads wondering why the businesses never re-opened and how they are now surrounded with smaller predatory pricing stores with iron grates over the windows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kankan326

Hongkong government should hire American policemen to deal with HK rioters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266146891118465025

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266192164620468224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266213485026906113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266245554247327746

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266352296444801024


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266231859840573441


----------



## newb3e

so will USA delay Hong kongs "freedom" and focus on their own issue?


----------



## Han Patriot

kankan326 said:


> Hongkong government should hire American policemen to deal with HK rioters.


Those students would have been shot multiple times over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Piotr

*Minneapolis ‘thugs’ vs Hong Kong ‘protesters’: Chinese paper accuses Trump of hypocrisy over riots*
29 May, 2020 14:22





 Protesters in Minneapolis, Minnesota, and Hong Kong © REUTERS/Carlos Barria and REUTERS/Leah Millis

President Donald Trump has threatened to stamp out looting and riots in Minnesota with the military. However, his administration’s support for rioters in Hong Kong has drawn criticism from China’s most influential newspaper.
The death of an unarmed black man at the hands of two police officers in Minneapolis sparked a wave of rioting in the Minnesota city when a video of the incident was made public this week. Now, after three days of violence, looting and arson, President Trump has threatened to send in the military, warning the _“thugs”_ involved that _“when the looting starts, the shooting starts.”_

Hu Xijin, editor-in-chief of China’s state-owned Global Times newspaper, trolled Trump on Friday for his apparent hypocrisy. As protests and riots consumed the semi-autonomous city of Hong Kong last winter, Trump signed an act mandating a yearly review of the city’s autonomy and allowing Washington to sanction Chinese officials it claimed had unfairly cracked down on the protests.





_“Just three days after unrest broke out in Minnesota, Trump threatened the use of ‘shooting’ and announced the army supports the governor,”_ Xijin tweeted. _“I strongly condemn such threats. Please protect the people of Minnesota, just like you sympathize with Hong Kong thugs.”_

The Chinese editor also targeted State Secretary Mike Pompeo, who this week told Congress that Hong Kong no longer enjoys sufficient autonomy from mainland China, opening the door to sanctions under the law signed by Trump last year.

_"Secretary Pompeo, please stand with the angry people of Minneapolis, just like you did with people of Hong Kong,"_ he tweeted.

Xijin’s opinion is widely considered to align with that of the Chinese Communist Party. As such, he is not the first Chinese official to criticize Trump for his government’s support of the Hong Kong protesters. Beijing has repeatedly called the policing of these protesters an internal matter, warning the US off _“meddling”_ in Chinese affairs. The Chinese Foreign Ministry said last week that no country would let _“separatists endanger security,”_ a prophetic statement given what transpired in Minneapolis just days later.

Racially charged rioting is nothing new in the US. Even the choking to death of George Floyd bore a striking resemblance to the death in 2014 of Eric Garner at the hands of an NYPD officer. Garner’s final utterance – _“I can’t breathe”_ – became a rallying cry for anti-police protests across the country, and his death also triggered weeks of nationwide riots.

However, the violence in Minneapolis has thus far seen a police station burned to the ground and several retail outlets smashed, looted, and ram-raided. As rioters continued to ransack the city with apparent impunity on Thursday night, one of Trump’s _“thugs”_told a cameraman that the crowd of vandals were planning on _“coming to the suburbs”_ next.

Xijin’s accusations of hypocrisy will likely fall on deaf ears. Not only does the Global Times represent a state that’s rapidly becoming a new Cold War-style adversary of the US, but Trump has always been an outspoken advocate of law enforcement and will not want to be seen as ‘weak’ on crime. With the streets of Minneapolis looking more like a foreign battlefield than an American city, Hong Kong will likely be the last thing on Trump’s mind.

Following – but perhaps unrelated to – Xijin’s tweet, Trump later on Friday morning exclaimed: _“CHINA!”_






https://www.rt.com/usa/490129-trump-minneapolis-hong-kong/

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## tower9

The comparisons and hypocrisy is glaring.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266247903376314369

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## tower9

QWECXZ said:


> And this is not the first time. The US police have done this several times to black Americans before.
> I unconsciously held my breath when he said "I can't breathe" and the officer didn't even care. I couldn't believe how someone could abuse his power so indifferently.
> 
> The orange idiot is sending the US National Guard to "get the job done right", i.e. killing protestors that are rioting a murder by the US police. He thought his impeachment would cause a civil war, but it turned out that him staying in power might cause that.



I mean just a couple weeks before a Black man was killed just for jogging around in his neighborhood by an ex-police officer who wasn't even on the job anymore.



Han Patriot said:


> Those students would have been shot multiple times over.



No doubt. These HK protesters are the biggest coddled pussies ever. If they pulled what they have done in the US, there would be at least 200 shot dead by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

USA went total retard under trump . if you want save US values trump should not win again .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair

I would like to request the Chinese to please offer to go and intervene between the protestors and the US regime. 

When I was in the US I even saw separatist militias in Virginia, who I camped with. If China wants, we can help you bring freedom and liberty to US states that want to separate from the union. Wish China would help them poor Americans out.

@serenity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266213470908776448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266376801716015107

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266221596815089664

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stranagor



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## serenity

Armchair said:


> I would like to request the Chinese to please offer to go and intervene between the protestors and the US regime.
> 
> When I was in the US I even saw separatist militias in Virginia, who I camped with. If China wants, we can help you bring freedom and liberty to US states that want to separate from the union. Wish China would help them poor Americans out.
> 
> @serenity



Haha I have no power. Just an observer of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266216557505581057

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266214795335872512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266396429905530882

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265479002405437441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266014135608901632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266044693542064128
If not because minnesota word there, I will never realize this is AMERICA 2020.
I will think this is Aleppo in Syria or Sanaa in Yemen. The mess just so massive

Soon trump will blame China for all this mess

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266174838374313992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266334158621679616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266283068895051778

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266186985041022976

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

The Karen-ness with this ugly woman is too much to bear. She's strangling that poor doggie too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IQRA S.

Pakistani Fighter said:


>


smjh ni ai dr kon ra girl or dog?


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

IQRA-SAEED said:


> girl


Girl? 
Aunty nai hain?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IQRA S.

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Girl?
> Aunty nai hain?


toba  ni


----------



## Yankee-stani

Typical Karen bougie white lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Poor dog, its neck was choked for quite long time.


----------



## PakFactor

IQRA-SAEED said:


> toba  ni



She was pretty high up in the company Franklin Templeton (almost VP) level, and lost her job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IQRA S.

PakFactor said:


> She was pretty high up in the company Franklin Templeton (almost VP) level, and lost her job.


Oh i did not know that...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266212825959149573

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266214381458767872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266341015624933376

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

IQRA-SAEED said:


> Oh i did not know that...







The news caster has pretty large blue eyes though

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

QWECXZ said:


> The Karen-ness with this ugly woman is too much to bear. She's strangling that poor doggie too.



The black guy is about the nerdiest and most unthreatening Black guy you could meet too. Crazy to think this Karen could've gotten a police on site who would've just shot him no questions asked.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IQRA S.

Pakistani Fighter said:


> The news caster has pretty large blue eyes though


may be lenses


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

IQRA-SAEED said:


> may be lenses


Its Natural

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kankan326

China should issue “Minnesota Human Rights and Democracy Act” now.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IQRA S.

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Its Natural


apko kaise pta k natural hein?


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

IQRA-SAEED said:


> apko kaise pta k natural hein?


Saari pictures me eik hi color hai. Wahan ke logo ki Blu eyes hoti hain bohot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Respect His memory.what?





Our president really likes China and sends a lot of China every day. Now it is estimated that only China can save Trump's election.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IQRA S.

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Saari pictures me eik hi color hai. Wahan ke logo ki Blu eyes hoti hain bohot


to kia roz lense ni lg skty?  May be you are right but who knows

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Yaseen1 said:


> this is real face of fake liberty in u.s,there are many black people in u.s armed forces and some also fly f22 stealth fighters,there is a risk that such people may carryout 911 like attack in retaliation of racism by *whites*



One of those 4 cops was asian.






Tou Thao

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ice-officer-involved-George-Floyds-death.html

*Black man reveals he spent four days in hospital after cop involved in death of George Floyd 'punched and kicked him until his teeth broke' and was paid $25,000 in damages*

*While walking down alley, he says he was accosted by officer Tou Thao*
*Ferguson alleges Thao kicked and punched him, shattering his teeth*


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Saari pictures me eik hi color hai. Wahan ke logo ki Blu eyes hoti hain bohot




The retarded fascination some Pakistanis have for White women.................that is a sign of an inferiority complex. There are so many beautiful Pakistani and Muslim girls that they're leagues ahead of White women. Unlike other non-Whites, us Pakistanis don't need to look outside our community for hot, super attractive girls.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rambro

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The retarded fascination some Pakistanis have for White women.................that is a sign of an inferiority complex. There are so many beautiful Pakistani and Muslim girls that they're leagues ahead of White women. Unlike other non-Whites, us Pakistanis don't need to look outside our community for hot, super attractive girls.



Overwhelming majority have that trait.... That is their upper hand.

Poor blacks arent even safe in their own home.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yankee-stani

Pakistani Fighter said:


> The news caster has pretty large blue eyes though



Nora Mc Donnell damn been while since I watched CBS or traditional Newscasts


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The retarded fascination some Pakistanis have for White women.................that is a sign of an inferiority complex. There are so many beautiful Pakistani and Muslim girls that they're leagues ahead of White women. Unlike other non-Whites, us Pakistanis don't need to look outside our community for hot, super attractive girls.


Sir but Blue eyes and Blonde Hair have another class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The retarded fascination some Pakistanis have for White women.................that is a sign of an inferiority complex. There are so many beautiful Pakistani and Muslim girls that they're leagues ahead of White women. Unlike other non-Whites, us Pakistanis don't need to look outside our community for hot, super attractive girls.



Amna Nawaz is probably the only American Pakistani TV journalist she works for PBS I think Pakistanis in the UK have more newscasters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naofumi

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Sir but Blue eyes and Blonde Hair have another class


Age kya hai bhai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani




----------



## Pakistani Fighter

OsmanAli98 said:


> Amna Nawaz


Just saw her. She married a Non-Muslim. LOL



Naofumi said:


> Age kya hai bhai?


Apse ziada

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crystal-Clear

white trash.


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266426203482869760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266425513976922118

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266423950017474564

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266275406925070338

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Sir but Blue eyes and Blonde Hair have another class





Not really. Some men have blonde hair and blue eyes. Do they appeal to you too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bbccdd1470

LKJ86 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266212825959149573
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266214381458767872
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266341015624933376


WOW, the police used live rounds...What did those protesters do exactly? Just half year ago the American gov't spoke like a saint that even fired tear gas by HK police is violation of human rights and now this...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Yankee-stani

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Sir but Blue eyes and Blonde Hair have another class





PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Not really. Some men have blonde hair and blue eyes. Do they appeal to you too?



The only white chicks that are nice looking are folks from Argentina,Chile, Eastern Europe,Russia and Balkans and I prefer Med types Blonds is meh plus Meds make better food



Pakistani Fighter said:


> Just saw her. She married a Non-Muslim. LOL
> 
> 
> Apse ziada



well she made her choice meh what can you do


----------



## UKBengali

Saw that and was appalled at her racism.

Excellent to see such a vile person lost her job, as no decent employer would want any association with that kind of person.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

OsmanAli98 said:


> The only white chicks that are nice looking are folks from Argentina,Chile, Eastern Europe,Russia and Balkans and I prefer Med types Blonds is meh plus Meds make better food
> 
> 
> 
> well she made her choice meh what can you do





Iraqi girls are many leagues more beautiful than White women too. Seeing the comments on this thread, makes me feel that I am the only Pakistani male that has never ever found any white woman in the slightest bit good looking or attractive. Perhaps it's natural to be attracted to your own race. Who knows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

OsmanAli98 said:


> well she made her choice meh what can you do


I was just saying



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Iraqi girls are many leagues more beautiful than White women too. Seeing the comments on this thread, makes me feel that I am the only Pakistani male that has never ever found any white woman in the slightest bit good looking or attractive. Perhaps it's natural to be attracted to your own race. Who knows.


You don't like Blue eyes and Blonde hairs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

Pakistani Fighter said:


> I was just saying
> 
> 
> You don't like Blue eyes and Blonde hairs?



Overated asf bro Meds>Nords and blonds any day


----------



## Pak-Canuck

A friend of mine (Pakistani) actually went to university with that woman (the one who called the cops on the black man) and knew her well for a while, or so he'd thought. He was so shocked at how some people can harbor and keep hidden racist attitudes / feelings like that, makes you think twice about everyone we interact with.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

Blonds btfo @Pakistani Fighter


----------



## Indos

OsmanAli98 said:


> The only white chicks that are nice looking are folks from Argentina,Chile, Eastern Europe,Russia and Balkans and I prefer Med types Blonds is meh plus Meds make better food



You have many choice there, as you live in US. I believe many white or hispanic girl dont mind changing their religion into Islam and marry you, as they dont have strong faith either. My older brother also dont have too much difficulty to get mainland Chinese girl and she want to be Muslim if she get married with my brother but my mother rejected her and prefer strong faith Muslim as my brother wife. One of my best friend also married Chinese mainland lady.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Pakistani Fighter said:


> I was just saying
> 
> 
> You don't like Blue eyes and Blonde hairs?





Absolutely Not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Absolutely Not.



Exactly you are woke my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

OsmanAli98 said:


> Overated asf bro Meds>Nords and blonds any day



This one is really pretty blonds girl


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Pakistani Fighter said:


> The news caster has pretty large blue eyes though





IQRA-SAEED said:


> may be lenses



Natural Irish eyes.


----------



## Muhammed45

Trump threatens black people of USA indirectly, Twitter blocks White House Twitter account. 
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/29/technology/trump-twitter-minneapolis-george-floyd.html
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technol...hides-donald-trump-tweet-glorifying-violence/

Minneapois conflict scenes :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

Everything started with assassination of George Floyd by American policeman :
https://minnesota.cbslocal.com/video/4566469-the-moments-before-george-floyds-death/

You can find recent videos of civil unrest in USA in my mentioned link.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafi

Trump is an idiot, the US Police is far to aggressive with civilians and poorly trained at conflict management.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Naofumi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265998625836019712
Like said Biden is a veggie Trump will easily beat him



OsmanAli98 said:


> Like said Biden is a veggie Trump will easily beat him




Good for us. Trump will only weaken the US. And that's what the US deserves.

Im voting for Trump. He got out Syria, Afghanistan, didnt start a conflict with Iran. 

Seems sensible to me. 

Way Better than the alternative.



SHAH BAAZ said:


> Im voting for Trump. He got out Syria, Afghanistan, didnt start a conflict with Iran.
> 
> Seems sensible to me.
> 
> Way Better than the alternative.



He is still a ZOG puppet regardless and did vote for him in 2016 too



SHAH BAAZ said:


> Im voting for Trump. He got out Syria, Afghanistan, didnt start a conflict with Iran.
> 
> Seems sensible to me.
> 
> Way Better than the alternative.


Well, you don't know how he will behave in his second term. 
He can start a conflict with Iran in his second term because he will no longer worry about getting reelected. As for Syria, the US is still involved in the Syrian conflict. They control the oil fields of Syria in the eastern regions of the country. Mostly in Deir Ezzor.



QWECXZ said:


> Well, you don't know how he will behave in his second term.
> He can start a conflict with Iran in his second term because he will no longer worry about getting reelected. As for Syria, the US is still involved in the Syrian conflict. They control the oil fields of Syria in the eastern regions of the country. Mostly in Deir Ezzor.



Again its not as simple I agree its usually in the 2nd term we could see a conflict arise however compared to Obama and Bush we are not seeing the whole cowboy mentality play out Trump era ushers in multi polar world



OsmanAli98 said:


> Again its not as simple I agree its usually in the 2nd term we could see a conflict arise however compared to Obama and Bush we are not seeing the whole cowboy mentality play out Trump era ushers in multi polar world


That's true, but Obama revealed his true colors in his second term. Obama closed Guantanamo in his first term and reduced the US presence in Iraq. He didn't start any major conflict in the region in his first term. I don't remember much from the Bush era, but the 911 incident had left him with little choice. The US and his administration would've been seen as weak incompetent idiots had they not reacted to the Al-Qaeda terrorist attacks on the US soil.

There is no guarantee that the Trump administration won't pull a false flag 911 incident to justify new wars.



QWECXZ said:


> That's true, but Obama revealed his true colors in his second term. Obama closed Guantanamo in his first term, reduced the US presence in Iraq. He didn't start any major conflicts in the region in his first term. I don't remember much from the Bush era, but the 911 incident had left him with little choice. The US and his administration would've been seen as weak incompetent idiots had they not reacted to the Al-Qaeda terrorist attacks on the US soil.
> 
> There is no guarantee that the Trump administration won't pull a false flag 911 incident to justify new wars.



No Obama starting around 2010 was supporting troops surges in Afghanistan, Iraq withdrawl was mere show and lets not forget the Arab Spring was also in his first term



OsmanAli98 said:


> No Obama starting around 2010 was supporting troops surges in Afghanistan, Iraq withdrawl was mere show and lets not forget the Arab Spring was also in his first term


But we can't blame the US for the Arab spring. Well, maybe we can. I don't know. The US does have the ability to start orange type revolutions in other countries. However, the first official US attack on Syria happened in 2017, followed by 10 official attacks after that; all during the Trump administration.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267482015923867648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267457344818069506

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267427238590525440


Aspen said:


> Same thing with Republicans and Democrats, neither are our friends.
> 
> One area where Pakistan is way ahead of US and India is that we have third party PTI that broke decades of 2 party duopoly of PPP and PMLN.
> 
> US cannot break Republican/Democrat duopoly and India cannot break BJP/Congress duopoly. But Pakistan has done the impossible and broken PPP/PMLN duopoly with PTI.



there is one more party which takes front seat sometimes , martial law party .

America finally getting what it deserves.

America finally getting what it deserves.


ChennaiDude said:


> Go back to history - thats your best lesson to learn from- Japan Attacked USA nd dragged them into world war 2- WHAT HAPPENED?- Now Terrorists attacks in Mainland USA- Then this happened-(Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria, Libya-WOT and still ongoing)- Lesson learnt dont ever mess with the USA-Now stick to the topic.
> 
> 
> And I see a Jobless Iranian-(Go sell some oil).




Indians love sucking America's dick. You guys are born slaves.

let cia taste their own medicine .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267484820365590528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267473504225636352


Cliftonite said:


> America finally getting what it deserves.
> 
> America finally getting what it deserves.
> 
> 
> 
> Indians love sucking America's dick. You guys are born slaves.


 
Obsessed with sucking dick I see!.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Rafi said:


> Trump is an idiot, the US Police is far to aggressive with civilians and poorly trained at conflict management.


They are indeed. The city was burning for hours. Moreover Racism in USA is not a new phenomenon, they have been oppressing black people for plenty of reasons mostly because of being Muslims. Now its time for blacks to rise and raise their voice against these racist scums.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cranked

Good to see how the community comes out for the oppressed.

This was a cold blooded murder, how unfortunate that for justice they had to wait, put city on flames and later make announcement of arrest and that too under third degree murder, where this was a clear case of at least second degree with an intent to murder.

What supports intent is the guys plea to let him breathe and that he cannot breathe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Officer Derik Chauvin has been charged with 3rd degree murder. Well, he could've been charged with 2nd degree murder, but I think he will definitely get convicted for the 3rd degree.

Other cops should be charged too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

no civil war but a typical event in the US we face every few years or so

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

QWECXZ said:


> Officer Derik Chauvin has been charged with 3rd degree murder. Well, he could've been charged with 2nd degree murder, but I think he will definitely get convicted for the 3rd degree.
> 
> Other cops should be charged too.


They did that to defuse the tensions. It doesnt change the reality that blacks are being killed in cold blood. For God sake they are being killed because of being black and because of their religious beliefs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

mohammad45 said:


> They did that to defuse the tensions. It doesnt change the reality that blacks are being killed in cold blood. For God sake they are being killed because of being black and because of their religious beliefs.


I don't know if the riots will continue or not. I mean it depends on many factors. The National Guard has been deployed in Minnesota today. There are reports that they are using live fire. I don't know whether those reports are authentic or not. It has been confirmed that they're using rubber bullets and tear gas to disperse people. Several shops have been set ablaze by the protestors.

Many non-black people, including White Americans, are participating in the riots. Some people might get satisfied with a 3rd degree murder as proving that it was a 2nd degree murder will be difficult. I personally hope that the riot will continue and it will eventually lead to more chaos in the US. Black people should rise and demand their rights. Will they do that? I don't know, but probably not.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammed45



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yankee-stani

QWECXZ said:


> I don't know if the riots will continue or not. I mean it depends on many factors. The National Guard has been deployed in Minnesota today. There are reports that they are using live fire. I don't know whether those reports are authentic or not. It has been confirmed that they're using rubber bullets and tear gas to disperse people. Several shops have been set ablaze by the protestors.
> 
> Many non-black people, including White Americans, are participating in the riots. Some people might get satisfied with a 3rd degree murder as proving that it was a 2nd degree murder will be difficult. I personally hope that the riot will continue and it will eventually lead to more chaos in the US. Black people should rise and demand their rights. Will they do that? I don't know, but probably not.



if we learn from past riots like the LA riots in 1992, Crown Heights,Brooklyn in 1991, Ferguson in 2014/2015 and Baltimore 2016 and now I am doubtful Blacks will just chimp out sorry to sound offensive and break stores owned by minority immigrants and things will settle down not optimistic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

Its not Civil war, its just Racism unchecked ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChennaiDude

mohammad45 said:


> They are indeed. The city was burning for hours. Moreover Racism in USA is not a new phenomenon, they have been oppressing black people for plenty of reasons mostly because of being Muslims. Now its time for blacks to rise and raise their voice against these racist scums.


There is no religious angle to this- Its just straight forward reaction to Racism-Not a Civil war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## obj 705A

*These photos capture the stark contrast in police response to the George Floyd protests and the anti-lockdown protests*

*In Minneapolis, police responded to a protest about police violence with more violence.
*
_*



*
A community-wide protest in Minneapolis, Minnesota, was held May 26 after the death of George Floyd.
Richard Tsong-Taatarii/Star Tribune via Getty Images
In Minneapolis on Tuesday, thousands of people gathered to condemn the police violence against George Floyd, a 46-year-old black man who died Monday after an officer pinned him by the neck with his knee for more than seven minutes. The protest, which included chants of “It could have been me,” was met at times with tear gas and rubber bullets. It’s a response that was incredibly harsh — and one that marks a stark contrast with how law enforcement has reacted to lockdown protests, several of which have included armed white men.
_
Tuesday’s protest was prompted by officers’ violence toward Floyd, actions that were captured on camera by bystanders who urged the police to stop hurting him. Floyd was arrested in connection with a forgery report on Monday; shortly after, officers pinned him to the ground, with one putting his knee on his neck to keep him down.

Floyd’s death has spurred massive outcry over the police’s excessive use of force during his arrest and the long pattern of police violence that’s resulted in the killing of black men. In Minnesota alone, there have been multiple incidents in recent years that have raised national attention, including the shooting of Philando Castile, who was killed by a police officer during a traffic stop in 2016.

_




Protesters filled the streets of Minneapolis on May 26, 2020.

Kerem Yucel/AFP via Getty Images





A woman protests outside the Cup Foods in Minneapolis.

Stephen Maturen/Getty Images





Hundreds of protesters march down Hiawatha Avenue.

Stephen Maturen/Getty Images
Unlike many officer-involved shootings, though, there have been some swift repercussions to Floyd’s death: The four police officers who were involved in the incident were fired, and the FBI has now opened an investigation. “Being black in America should not be a death sentence,” Minneapolis Mayor Jacob Frey said in a statement. Floyd’s family is now calling for the officers to be charged with murder, a sentiment that’s been echoed by advocates around the country.


Yet despite the steps taken toward justice, *the treatment of protesters during a Tuesday march in Minneapolis underscored how police continue to use violence against people of color.*_

*There’s a major difference in how unarmed black protesters were treated in Minneapolis, compared to armed white protesters
*
The protests that took place in Minneapolis over Floyd’s death and those that have occurred in state capitols have many differences — including, in some cases, their size. Still, the contrast in how police reacted to protesters at these respective gatherings was evident, and several journalists and activists have called out the disparity on social media.



_




Armed protesters demonstrate in an “American Patriot Rally,” organized by Michigan United for Liberty on the steps of the state capitol in Lansing on April 30.

Jeff Kowalsky/AFP via Getty Images





Hundreds of people including lawmakers take part in a “Reopen Pennsylvania” demonstration in Harrisburg on April 20.

Nicholas Kamm/AFP via Getty Images





Protesters try to enter the Michigan House of Representative chamber in Lansing on April 30.

Jeff Kowalsky/AFP via Getty Images

https://www.vox.com/platform/amp/20...-floyd-protests-minneapolis-lockdown-protests_


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

A highly polarised society. I remember how a bunch of rednecks used to defend gun violence and violence against colored people in USA on PDF. It doesn't get worse than this.

The deep state has its work cut out. It likes to create trouble and ignite regime change in other parts of the world. Not realising that payback is a bitch.

Shameful

In my opinion being white or black doesn't matter. It's the feeling of supremacy and entitlement on the basis of race is where things go wrong.
I live in a predominantly white area and we are the only non white family here.
Never had a problem and I get along very well with all my white neighbors.



Safriz said:


> In my opinion being white or black doesn't matter. It's the feeling of supremacy and entitlement on the basis of race is where things go wrong.
> I live in a predominantly white area and we are the only non white family here.
> Never had a problem and I get along very well with all my white neighbors.


Mashallah. May you always live in peace

*From a Police buddy: *

There is a reason for high police interaction with Blacks:

#1 Demographically they have really high crime rate, mostly Black on Black.

#2 White and Hispanic will avoid calling police unless matter is real serious or a crime.

#3 Whereas Black will call police (90% on fellow blacks) for minor argument or domestic issue.

#4 Blacks perceives Police to be their enemy and instead of cooperating will turn simple interaction into Fight or a passive resistance leading to an arrest.

#5 Non-Blacks respect police authority and will simply cooperate.

Police is not their buddy, high school consular or Dr Phil to sort out their grievance. Police is getting paid to find crime an make arrest. They do this thing every day for 8 to 10 hrs. In many cases, compliance isn’t an option it’s a legal order. They are legally authorized to go one level higher in Use of force.

This is the true colour of american racist society, disgusting

Whats so interesting about the United States is you've got the most powerful country in the world, yet somehow this guy is a national icon over there






America is highly polarized. White superiority complex runs deep. I mean it's only been less than a generation since black people got the right to vote. Just think about that. For hundreds of years, a large portion of the population were kept in poverty with no rights. No generation wealth to pass down to their kids. White Jewish media brainwashed a whole generation of black to look up to degenerates while white elites make legislation that push black further into poverty. Black people have it hard in America. Despite popular black icons and celebrity, regular black folks are struggling.

Disgusting society!



thewayoftheworld said:


> America is highly polarized. White superiority complex runs deep. I mean it's only been less than a generation since black people got the right to vote. Just think about that. For hundreds of years, a large portion of the population were kept in poverty with no rights. No generation wealth to pass down to their kids. White Jewish media brainwashed a whole generation of black to look up to degenerates while white elites make legislation that push black further into poverty. Black people have it hard in America. Despite popular black icons and celebrity, regular black folks are struggling.



Yep. It is getting extremely toxic up in here.

The protestors in the OP's pictures weren't rioting or looting.

#blacklivesmatter #solidarity

I am not black, but I will speak out for black folks. If I don't speak out for black folks now, can they be expected to speak out for me when Chinese are discriminated?

"First they came for the socialists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a socialist.

Then they came for the trade unionists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a trade unionist.

Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Jew.

Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me."



Hassan Guy said:


> Whats so interesting about the United States is you've got the most powerful country in the world, yet somehow this guy is a national icon over there


USA is a sh*thole that happened to be also very powerful. Both can go hand in hand. I can't imagine having to live there permanently compared to where I am now.

George in his indomitable style describes the troubles of America, its roots and reasons of the unrest. 

The outspoken Scott spoken the slavery, British part in the slavery of the "Africans" and their travels to the new world , i.e. USA under the lock and key as slaves of their masters. 
To whom the masters owed no duty of care or wages for their hard work. 

Nothing has much changed, the white folks still think the Black Africans are below the standard citizens of the USA. USA which gives "Democracy" and "decency" sermons to the entire world. Attacks, occupy and enslave other nations at it will, but still not accused of genocide and killings of the innocent by his co-criminals in Europe. 

The world has to change, no way it can continue like it had been since WWII. 

Last 15/20 years I have listen to the "Mantra" in the American and British press "China is the next big problem". 
When they mention China as a problem, they mean to their hegemony and conquering of the Planet Earth. 






#DCblackout

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267291110197657600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267456268874256385


LKJ86 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267291110197657600
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267291110197657600


My goodness...

#DCblackout 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267456268874256385
The white house will fall..



LKJ86 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267291110197657600



wow, as Pelosi would say this is a beautifull scene, democracy all the way hahaha.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267453964057931776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267353940066070529

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267453964057931776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267353940066070529
*China tells Trump 'don't hide behind Secret Service,' amid reports he retreated to bunker during protests*
Bloomberg News
Publishing date:
10 minutes ago 

Chinese officials and state media needled the Trump administration over race-related protests and looting that have engulfed U.S. cities in recent days, after weathering criticism and threats from Washington over Beijing’s own moves to quell unrest in Hong Kong.

Over the weekend, China’s foreign ministry and state media seized the opportunity to fire back at President Donald Trump. CNN reports that as protesters descended on Washington, Trump was briefly taken to an underground bunker at the White House for his safety.

Chinese propaganda outlets played up scenes from the U.S. of violence, burning buildings, harsh police responses and protesters decrying government as part of a broader narrative that western democracies are regularly plagued by chaos and unrest that would never be permitted in the mainland.

They included foreign ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying, who retweeted U.S. State Department spokeswoman Morgan Ortagus — who had urged people to stand against the Communist Party over its treatment of Hong Kong — and added “I can’t breathe,” some of the last words uttered by Floyd before he died that have become a rallying cry.

Hu Xijin, the editor-in-chief of China’s Communist-controlled Global Times, ridiculed Trump and other senior U.S. politicians for previously encouraging the protests in Hong Kong. He wrote on Twitter:

“Mr President, don’t go hide behind the secret service. Go to talk to the demonstrators seriously. Negotiate with them, just like you urged Beijing to talk to Hong Kong rioters.”

China’s leaders recently moved to impose sweeping new national security legislation on the Asian financial hub. The decision has alarmed foreign governments and prompted the U.S. to threaten retaliation, including Friday’s announcement that it would “begin the process” of eliminating the policy exemptions that allow America to treat Hong Kong differently than the mainland.

Yet as President Donald Trump expressed alarm about the “deeply troubling” situation in Hong Kong, he soon found himself facing similar scenes on the U.S.’s own streets. The U.S. is now struggling to contain widespread protests triggered by outrage over the death of George Floyd, an African-American man who died after a white police officer held him to the ground and pressed a knee into his neck for more than eight minutes.

*‘Double standards’*

China’s foreign ministry on Monday accused the U.S. of “double standards” in the way it dealt with protests at home and in Hong Kong.

“Why does the U.S. beautify the so-called Hong Kong independence and violent elements as heroes and fighters while it calls its own people protesting against racial discrimination ‘rioters’?” another ministry spokesman, Zhao Lijian, told a daily news briefing in Beijing. “Why does the U.S. point fingers at the constrained law enforcement by Hong Kong police but turn a blind eye to what happens at home while using shooting and even the National Guard against the protesters?”

On Chinese mico-blogging platform Sina Weibo, video clips showing Minneapolis police shooting paint rounds at residents on their porch for violating a curfew went viral in the mainland after being posted by top state media outlets including the People’s Daily newspaper and the Global Times.

By Monday morning, “U.S. National Guard firing into residents homes” was one of the top 10 search topics on the Twitter-like service, and the hashtag “U.S. riot” had a total of 1.36 billion views.

Hua also tweeted a link to a video report on the U.S. violence with the words “THUGS & HEROES HYPOCRISY.” The tweet was a reference to double standards over the Hong Kong protesters, who received praise from U.S. lawmakers as China repeatedly condemned them for acts of vandalism, arson and throwing petrol bombs at police.

“U.S. politicians call riots in other countries ‘a beautiful sight,’ they ignite flames everywhere and wish the world to be in chaos,” state broadcaster CCTV said separately in a commentary Saturday. “But when the minority groups in their own country are fighting for legitimate rights, they cannot wait but to crackdown harshly. Such hypocritical double standards are truly disgusting.”

Hu Xijin of the Global Times added on Twitter:

“I want to ask Speaker Pelosi and Secretary Pompeo: Should Beijing support protests in the US, like you glorified rioters in Hong Kong?” he asked in one message, addressing U.S. Speaker Nancy Pelosi and Secretary of State Michael Pompeo.

In another sarcastic tweet, he wrote “I highly suspect that Hong Kong rioters have infiltrated American states. Attacking police stations, smashing shops, blocking roads, breaking public facilities, these are all routine in their protests. Vicious HK rioters obviously are mastermind of violent protests across the U.S.”

https://windsorstar.com/news/world/...ker/wcm/7237eeb9-997c-4a04-9396-2f11aedd671a/



beijingwalker said:


> My goodness...


Unreal



beijingwalker said:


> The white house will fall..


Trump is hiding in an underground bunker somewhere in white house. He is afraid of his white "where sun doesn't shine"
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/05/31/politics/trump-underground-bunker-white-house-protests/index.html





mohammad45 said:


> Trump is hiding in an underground bunker somewhere in white house. He is afraid of his white "where sun doesn't shine"
> https://edition.cnn.com/2020/05/31/politics/trump-underground-bunker-white-house-protests/index.html


Sounds like Hitler in his last hours in his bunker when the whole city of Berlin was burning.



Dalit said:


> The fact that African Americans and other color of people keep getting killed in such incidents points to a major problem.
> 
> The complete picture is that white racist cops killed an African American. That triggered yet another race riot.



Many times it is due to their criminal behavior and combativeness with police, not all the time but many times. Police in urban areas have a difficult time dealing with these rough criminals who make policing very difficult.

It is easy for you and others to judge them as you are not in their shoes and walking the streets and policing the kinds of people they have to deal with.



beijingwalker said:


> Sounds like Hitler in his last hours in his bunker when the whole city of Berlin was burning.


And the fascist/white supremacist government of the United States is trying to label the Antifa (United States anti-fascist movement) as a terrorist group.














__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267377437383540737







Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *Brother *mine,
> 
> 
> This *NOT *a Civil War....
> 
> Somehow, the protesters are '*allowed*' to creaete this *Choas*... and soon you will see new legislations....
> 
> *Also, it is an election year*... and in deeply *Polarised *society... this is *'Managed Chaos'* ...as *the State is fully capable of Crushing anything which it deems as a Threat.*
> 
> *I am sorry to disagree with you but perhaps my vantage point is more detached...that of a BemusedObserver of The Momentum of History!*
> 
> *What we see is Perceptin NOT Reality*... and what we are seeing in the *US Tribalism on streets *is nothing but *Surface Reality*...
> 
> Patience and detached observation.... let us see how it unfolds.
> 
> Personally, I strongly reject Violence and destruction of Public/Private proterty or violence against innocent.
> 
> Mangus
> 
> @dbc @KAL-EL do you have another take?



This isn't the first time we've seen riots, protests and civil disobedience. I think it is much needed in a vibrant democracy. This is a wake up call to our elected representatives, we need to do better. Finally, there is wide spread abuse of the system as well. There have been instances where police officers have constructed brutality with the victim to engineer a civil suit for a fat city/state settlement. 



Spoiler: Was it constructed?



(was this constructed?)

... worked at the same nightclub near Minneapolis’ Third Precinct for a whole year and may have had overlapping shifts, according to the club’s owner, though it’s unclear if the two men knew each other.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/carlie...ave-known-each-other-owner-says/#3babf3d074d8



The problems are known, we fail, we rage and we improve as a society but we know no system involving humans can ever be perfect.

https://www.ncjrs.gov/pdffiles1/nij/grants/249850.pdf



Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *Brother *mine,
> 
> 
> This *NOT *a Civil War....
> 
> Somehow, the protesters are '*allowed*' to creaete this *Choas*... and soon you will see new legislations....
> 
> *Also, it is an election year*... and in deeply *Polarised *society... this is *'Managed Chaos'* ...as *the State is fully capable of Crushing anything which it deems as a Threat.*
> 
> *I am sorry to disagree with you but perhaps my vantage point is more detached...that of a BemusedObserver of The Momentum of History!*
> 
> *What we see is Perceptin NOT Reality*... and what we are seeing in the *US Tribalism on streets *is nothing but *Surface Reality*...
> 
> Patience and detached observation.... let us see how it unfolds.
> 
> Personally, I strongly reject Violence and destruction of Public/Private proterty or violence against innocent.
> 
> Mangus
> 
> @dbc @KAL-EL do you have another take?



I think the Deep State allowed the protests to happen to further discredit Trump. Now that the protests have been allowed to cause sufficient destruction, they will not be stopped by the National Guard and the media will go on full blown attack against Trump claiming that his incompetence created this tragedy. The Deep State wants Trump out because he is reckless and unpredictable even though he is generally compliant. They want someone in there who will just read the script just like past presidents, someone like Biden.

*Frustration over Trump’s response to protests, George Floyd’s death*





*Violent Protests And Looting Rock Cities On The West Coast*





*Protests over police killings break out in at least 140 US cities*





*Peaceful George Floyd protests marred by bursts of violence*





*U.S. Braces for More Floyd Protests*











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267459561675468800


Dalit said:


> The US is ripe for civil war.
> 
> When Trump was elected the US and Indian members were caught in a conundrum. Trying to make the best of a terrible situation. Pretending that Trump would be their white knight and savior.
> 
> Things did not turn out as advertised. Trump has worsened race relations in and outside of the US. Racists feel emboldened. Today various political groups, ideologies and sections of the society are ready to face one another on the streets of America. We are just witnessing a glimpse of how bad things are.
> 
> The US deep state needs a foreign war very quickly. Need to unite America before it starts falling apart.



Excellent analysis.

*L.A. turns to National Guard, curfew as violence, looting escalate*





*Protesters, National Guard Troops Face To Face In Tense Moments In Downtown LA*





*National Guard arrives in Los Angeles following violent protests*





*National Guard units stationed in front of Los Angeles City Hall*





*National Guard Deployed To Boston After Protests End With Destructive Night*





*Hundreds of National Guard Troops Deployed Across Chicago*





*Tennessee National Guard deployed to Chatanooga and Nashville*





*The DC National Guard is being sent to Downtown, DC*





*Minnesota National Guard And Police Clash With Protesters*





*Trump praises National Guard and blames violence on anarchists*







Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> *Brother *mine,
> 
> 
> This *NOT *a Civil War....
> 
> Somehow, the protesters are '*allowed*' to creaete this *Choas*... and soon you will see new legislations....
> 
> *Also, it is an election year*... and in deeply *Polarised *society... this is *'Managed Chaos'* ...as *the State is fully capable of Crushing anything which it deems as a Threat.*
> 
> *I am sorry to disagree with you but perhaps my vantage point is more detached...that of a BemusedObserver of The Momentum of History!*
> 
> *What we see is Perceptin NOT Reality*... and what we are seeing in the *US Tribalism on streets *is nothing but *Surface Reality*...
> 
> Patience and detached observation.... let us see how it unfolds.
> 
> Personally, I strongly reject Violence and destruction of Public/Private proterty or violence against innocent.
> 
> Mangus
> 
> @dbc @KAL-EL do you have another take?


Thanks for the insight Sir, all in all I can say that we must wait and see. I expect much more of this since army and police in USA are vastly fragmented into different groups. USA basically is not based upon a religion nor an specific race, the country is racially, religiously, mentally, ideologically divided and Trump is endorsing violence amongst these different fractions. Social injustice, inequality, high gini coeficient, hit by COVID hence upto 40 million jobless and so on. Not to mention millions homeless. simply put, USA is fked up so badly, put this fked up country under the leadership of a Zionist fascist like Trump, then you'd have interesting predictions.

Even though it's worked so far where they've been deployed, the problem with using the National Guard is they're not geared for riots and violent protest etc. They're armed for a military conflict and their weapons are lethal and only lethal. Whereas riot control units deploy all sorts of non-lethal weaponry even though some of it can be debilitating and cause severe & permanent injuries, they're still non-lethal and the LEOs are, for the most part, trained in these types of situations. The National Guard is a military unit so let's hope they don't get tested where they have to use their only weapons, the M-4 fully automatic!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## QWECXZ

ChennaiDude said:


> There is no religious angle to this- Its just straight forward reaction to Racism-Not a Civil war.


There doesn't have to be a "religious" angle to a riot for it to become a civil war. I'm surprised that you are American and you don't know about the history of civil wars in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

ChennaiDude said:


> There is no religious angle to this- Its just straight forward reaction to Racism-Not a Civil war.


The religious angle exists but not in case of George Floyd assassination. In general USA is an enemy of Islam and Muslims therefore waging endless wars against Muslims. Be it Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria, Libya etc. As George Bush the drunk piece of crap mentioned crusade before burning Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Cranked said:


> Good to see how the community comes out for the oppressed.
> 
> This was a cold blooded murder, how unfortunate that for justice they had to wait, put city on flames and later make announcement of arrest and that too under third degree murder, where this was a clear case of at least second degree with an intent to murder.
> 
> What supports intent is the guys plea to let him breathe and that he cannot breathe.


Seems like cops all around the world have license to kill.


----------



## QWECXZ

mohammad45 said:


> The religious angle exists but not in case of George Floyd assassination. In general USA is an enemy of Islam and Muslims therefore waging endless wars against Muslims. Be it Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria, Libya etc. As George Bush the drunk piece of crap mentioned crusade before burning Afghanistan.


But that's irrelevant to the developments in Minnesota.

This can potentially lead to a civil war, but as of now it's only limited riots. 
A civil war by definition is when two groups of populations in a country with conflicting interests end up fighting each other. 
The chance of that happening in this case is extremely low. Less than 5% in my opinion. Even though I am completely in favor of such a thing happening in the US. It will keep them busy at home and they won't put their nose where it doesn't belong anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yankee-stani

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> The Ghost of Tom Jones.....
> 
> *This NOT a civil war*... let us not hype up things... these are just riots... and looting and burning...
> 
> Data. Data. Data.
> 
> We need actual data about *Crimes, Violent Crimes... Race related crimes*... who against whom... *DATA*.
> 
> *Actual Data about Police brutality*...*split between different racial groups*.. to see *ACTUAL *trend lines.. and history too....
> 
> *Paris riots went on* ... it was NOT a civil war.... *Same like MaqboozaDelhi Pogrom was NOT a civil war.... *
> 
> It is understandable that *Opposing Posting Factions* will post against each other and troll/score points...
> 
> However, let us see things in perspective.... and not exaggerate things out of proportions...
> 
> *SanityAlsoMatters*
> 
> *In a highly polarised political environment*...*both US political establishments...will try to score one up on each other... election year....*
> 
> London riots... were also not civil war...
> 
> Anyhow, if someone is really in for *valuable discussion *then provide DATA!!!
> 
> Mangus
> 
> @dbc @KAL-EL Yanks... can you help with actual data on things highlighted?


4
Exactly this is what I been warning the facade of western Multiculturalism is being peeled over

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

QWECXZ said:


> But that's irrelevant to the developments in Minnesota.
> 
> This can potentially lead to a civil war, but as of now it's only limited riots.
> A civil war by definition is when two groups of populations in a country with conflicting interests end up fighting each other.
> The chance of that happening in this case is extremely low. Less than 5% in my opinion. Even though I am completely in favor of such a thing happening in the US. It will keep them busy at home and they won't put their nose where it doesn't belong anymore.


Thanks bro, i'm not good at discussions. I'm grateful for your correction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cranked

khansaheeb said:


> Seems like cops all around the world have license to kill.



They actually do. No joke.


----------



## ChennaiDude

QWECXZ said:


> There doesn't have to be a "religious" angle to a riot for it to become a civil war. I'm surprised that you are American and you don't know about the history of civil wars in the US.


Do you even read why I responded?- OMG- Read again now-I responded to the the bolded part- No go on back to your life in Iran! *"They are indeed. The city was burning for hours. Moreover Racism in USA is not a new phenomenon, they have been oppressing black people for plenty of reasons mostly because of being Muslims"*


----------



## QWECXZ

ChennaiDude said:


> Do you even read why I responded?- OMG- Read again now-I responded to the the bolded part- No go on back to your life in Iran! *"They are indeed. The city was burning for hours. Moreover Racism in USA is not a new phenomenon, they have been oppressing black people for plenty of reasons mostly because of being Muslims"*


I see a triggered Chennai dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChennaiDude

mohammad45 said:


> The religious angle exists but not in case of George Floyd assassination. In general USA is an enemy of Islam and Muslims therefore waging endless wars against Muslims. Be it Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria, Libya etc. As George Bush the drunk piece of crap mentioned crusade before burning Afghanistan.


Go back to history - thats your best lesson to learn from- Japan Attacked USA nd dragged them into world war 2- WHAT HAPPENED?- Now Terrorists attacks in Mainland USA- Then this happened-(Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria, Libya-WOT and still ongoing)- Lesson learnt dont ever mess with the USA-Now stick to the topic.



QWECXZ said:


> I see a triggered Chennai dude.


And I see a Jobless Iranian-(Go sell some oil).


----------



## QWECXZ

ChennaiDude said:


> And I see a Jobless Iranian-(Go sell some oil).


I see a spicy Indian. Go eat your spicy food.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChennaiDude

QWECXZ said:


> I see a spicy Indian. Go eat your spicy food.


I dont care what you see or do Persian-Go back to your shitty life.


----------



## QWECXZ

ChennaiDude said:


> I dont care what you see or do Persian-Go back to your shitty life.


I don't care what you say, Hindi. Go back to your life filled with inferiority complexes, hiding behind the US flag while you can't even speak English properly. I bet your accent is lols too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChennaiDude

QWECXZ said:


> I don't care what you say, Hindi. Go back to your life filled with inferiority complexes, hiding behind the US flag while you can't even speak English properly. I bet your accent is lols too.


Lol- Hindi- I am Tamil/Telegu-I think you meant Hindu (Uneducated Persian). Lets see here now- English is a language, does not make you superior if you know how to speak it- Now go back to your whatever life you have, maybe sell a pint of oil or something.


----------



## QWECXZ

ChennaiDude said:


> Lol- Hindi- I am Tamil/Telegu-I think you meant Hindu (Uneducated Persian). Lets see here now- English is a language, does not make you superior if you know how to speak it- Now go back to your whatever life you have, maybe sell a pint of oil or something.


No, I mean Hindi. A resident of Hindustan, the place that Nadir Shah sacked and looted.  I can't care less what ethnicity you are from. They're all the same to me.  Tamil, whatever. 

I wasn't the one who brought up nationality/ethnicity into this discussion. You did. And I wonder what triggered you so much, but on a second thought, I don't care enough to know what triggered you but I assume it was your inferiority complex.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChennaiDude

QWECXZ said:


> No, I mean Hindi. A resident of Hindustan, the place that Nadir Shah sacked and looted.  I can't care less what ethnicity you are from. They're all the same to me.  Tamil, whatever.
> 
> I wasn't the one who brought up nationality/ethnicity into this discussion. You did. And I wonder what triggered you so much, but on a second thought, I don't care enough to know what triggered you but I assume it was your inferiority complex.





QWECXZ said:


> No, I mean Hindi. A resident of Hindustan, the place that Nadir Shah sacked and looted.  I can't care less what ethnicity you are from. They're all the same to me.  Tamil, whatever.
> 
> I wasn't the one who brought up nationality/ethnicity into this discussion. You did. And I wonder what triggered you so much, but on a second thought, I don't care enough to know what triggered you but I assume it was your inferiority complex.


Dont care what you little Persian thinks- (No Persian empire anymore- what happened?).
You had to bring in Religion and equate that to what is happening related to racism- Then the gloves come off- We are nor ruled in the US by religious bigots. (FYI- Hindi cant be resident of a nation- Its is one of the 2 common languages of India- Hope you learnt something today?)


----------



## QWECXZ

ChennaiDude said:


> Dont care what you little Persian thinks- (No Persian empire anymore- what happened?).
> You had to bring in Religion and equate that to what is happening related to racism- Then the gloves come off- We are nor ruled in the US by religious bigots. (FYI- Hindi cant be resident of a nation- Its is one of the 2 common languages of India- Hope you learnt something today?)
> 
> View attachment 636596


I didn't bring religion in the discussion. Your comment was vague, because you can't speak English well. I wonder why you are hiding behind the US flag if you can't speak their language properly. But I'm not surprised that you think so as your arguments so far have shown that your critical skills aren't any better than your command of English, if not worse.

And to be honest, an average Iranian towers over an average Indian. Not to mention that we can humiliate you in football, volleyball, basketball and nearly every individual or team sport. Damn, Kabaddi is your sport and we have defeated you in your own sport several times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rambro

US state sanctioned lynching, a ploy to divert attention away from trump?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChennaiDude

QWECXZ said:


> I didn't bring religion in the discussion. Your comment was vague, because you can't speak English well. I wonder why you are hiding behind the US flag if you can't speak their language properly. But I'm not surprised that you think so as your arguments so far have shown that your critical skills aren't any better than your command of English, if not worse.
> 
> And to be honest, an average Iranian towers over an average Indian. Not to mention that we can humiliate you in football, volleyball, basketball and nearly every individual or team sport. Damn, Kabaddi is your sport and we have defeated you in your own sport several times.



Reread the screen shot and where you butted into a post to which I responded?- I speak English quite well actually-Not that I have to prove anything to you anyways.- I am not hiding behind the flag of my country- USA (I am of Indian origin though)- Is that how you guys play sport - to humiliate your opponents (No wonder you guys dont play any sport with Israel-Scared much it seems)- Now go back to your only sport-Churn some oil and wait for some buyers.


----------



## QWECXZ

ChennaiDude said:


> Reread the screen shot and where you butted into a post to which I responded?- I speak English quite well actually-Not that I have to prove anything to you anyways.- I am not hiding behind the flag of my country- USA (I am of Indian origin though)- Is that how you guys play sport - to humiliate your opponents (No wonder you guys dont play any sport with Israel-Scared much it seems)- Now go back to your only sport-Churn some oil and wait for some buyers.
> 
> View attachment 636600


Well, maybe you speak English well by your standards, but your comment was ambiguous indeed.

I didn't butt in. It's a forum. People are free to participate in any discussion as they please. You said you had "bolded" the part you were responding to, but the photo you uploaded just now clearly contradicts your earlier statement and shows that you hadn't bolded any part of that guy's comment. So, that's why I thought you were saying that it can't be called a civil war because there isn't a religious angle to it.

You could've handled my response a lot better by correcting my mistake instead of attacking my nationality, but your inferiority complex got in the way and you lost your temper like a triggered fool. My comment wasn't worded in an offensive tone, your reply to me was.

Anyway, you're dismissed now. You may now return to your call center job. Have fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zectech

rambro said:


> US state sanctioned lynching, a ploy to divert attention away from trump?



Some of this is true. The false info is calling the neocons 'elites', when they are the bottom of the bottom.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Myth_buster_1

their is no civil war in us. this riot is not even .0001% of ground reality in entire US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## obj 705A

though the reporter was released shortly after, still this was absolutely disgusting behavior.






the police officer who arrested the reporter told him "I'm just following orders", whose orders was he following!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dalit

MAGA in live action.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

xuxu1457 said:


> View attachment 636531
> 
> Respect His memory.what?
> View attachment 636532
> 
> 
> Our president really likes China and sends a lot of China every day. Now it is estimated that only China can save Trump's election.
> View attachment 636533


Those HKers protest like pussies, they should burn down the police station. In US they would have been shot.


----------



## riscol

A quick googling turns out Tou Thao is Vietnamese. Have they also joined the rest killing innocent black people too?


----------



## riscol

Why are the McDonald clowns quiet here? I do not see what crimes CNN reporter and the crew have committed but they both got arrested on live television.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Globenim

Im sure this thread is going to be filled with all these "freedom of press and expression" and "human rights" buzzword touting paid trolls and cheerleaders of America and Britain and the thread will hit 5 pages by tomorrow...

not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Song Hong

There were 3 white police kneeing on George Floyd. US MSM are showing this "Vietnamese" (Hmong) Tou Thao, and Derek Chauvin.

Tou Thao were not involved in violence.

Now blacks are angry against East Asians.

Only few hours ago, footage of all 3 white police violence appeared. But they are not widely circulated.

But the damage is done.


----------



## KAL-EL

Didn’t you also post this in the China and far east section?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Enigma SIG said:


> USA needs freedom. Pakistan can give it to them.


PLEASE do, asap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

KAL-EL said:


> Didn’t you also post this in the China and far east section?


gotta spread them words homie gotta go around tellin folks whats up cause when it comes to whitey u gotta get the word out
cracka cant hide whats rollin down in town tonight dawg it aint gonna look so pretty knowwhatimsayin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Oh, OK. I see..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

riscol said:


> Why are the McDonald clowns quiet here? I do not see what crimes CNN reporter and the crew have committed but they both got arrested on live television.




Nazi clown they already acknowledged the big f-up.

www.cnn.com/2020/05/29/us/minneapolis-cnn-crew-arrested/index.html
*CNN crew released from police custody after they were arrested live on air in Minneapolis*
Jimenez was finally released about an hour later


www.cnn.com/videos/us/2020/05/29/minnesota-governor-tim-walz-cnn-crew-arrest-jeff-zucker-newday-vpx.cnn
*Minnesota governor apologizes for arrest of CNN team*
*CNN president Jeff Zucker* spoke with Minnesota Governor Tim Walz following the arrest of CNN's team in Minneapolis. Walz said he "deeply apologizes" for what happened and described the arrests as "unacceptable.






*Minnesota governor apologizes for CNN crew being arrested during George Floyd protests*


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Song Hong said:


> There were 3 white police kneeing on George Floyd. US MSM are showing this "Vietnamese" (Hmong) Tou Thao, and Derek Chauvin.
> 
> Tou Thao were not involved in violence.
> 
> Now blacks are angry against East Asians.
> 
> Only few hours ago, footage of all 3 white police violence appeared. But they are not widely circulated.
> 
> But the damage is done.



They were showing reasons why the other 3 were also fired since they were considered complicit and possibly also just bad as the knee guy. You think they are going to risk having this Tou Thao guy still around after stuff like this was dug up:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ice-officer-involved-George-Floyds-death.html

*Black man reveals he spent four days in hospital after cop involved in death of George Floyd 'punched and kicked him until his teeth broke' and was paid $25,000 in damages*

*While walking down alley, he says he was accosted by officer Tou Thao*
*Ferguson alleges Thao kicked and punched him, shattering his teeth*


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese call Minneapolis ‘a beautiful sight’*
By Zhang Hui Source:Global Times Published: 2020/5/29 21:53:40 Last Updated: 2020/5/30 0:33:52
US double standards will lead it backwards: expert





Police spray protesters with pepper spray during a demonstration over the killing of George Floyd by a policeman outside the Third Police Precinct on Wednesday in Minneapolis, Minnesota. Demonstrators gathered on Wednesday for a second night of protests over the killing in the US city of Minneapolis of a handcuffed black man by a policeman who held him to the ground with a knee on his neck. As dusk fell, police formed a human barricade around the Third Precinct, where the officers were accused of killing Floyd. Photo: AFP

As the protest in the US state of Minnesota resembled Hong Kong riots last year in protesting means and police response, Chinese netizens who referred it as "a beautiful sight to behold," as US House Speaker Nancy Pelosi called the Hong Kong demonstrations, mocked US double standards and wished more "beautiful sights" of this kind in the US.

Angry crowds in Minneapolis smashed their way into stores and set businesses and other buildings on fire, after the death of a black man on Monday after a white Minneapolis police officer put his knee on his neck for about eight minutes. On Thursday, they set fire to a police precinct and police fired tear gas at the protestors, US media reported.

The Minneapolis mayor declared a state of emergency in the city, and Minnesota sent more than 500 National Guard soldiers to Minneapolis.

US President Donald Trump on Friday threatened the use of "shooting" and announced the army supports the governor in a tweet calling the Minnesota protestors as "thugs."

Photos and videos of fires and the police deployment of tear gas have circulated on Chinese social media since Thursday, and related topics of the protests have trended on Weibo for two days. Many Chinese netizens cracked sarcastic jokes about US double standards in treating Hong Kong mobs and protests in its own soil, saying China should do what the US has done to criticize China over Hong Kong affairs.

"China has not deployed any military force a year after the Hong Kong turmoil, but Trump has threatened to resort to military force just four days into the protests. Hong Kong mobs, take a better look at the country you are begging for help," one netizen said.

In a live report of the protests on Friday, a CNN team was arrested. CNN later issued a statement demanding the release of its employees.

Chinese netizens compared it with foreign reporters' performance and Hong Kong police's tolerance to them during the Hong Kong unrest, and called on Hong Kong police to tighten law enforcement to foreign reporters.

Referring to the protests as "a beautiful sight to behold," many netizens showed their support to the protestors.

Some Chinese netizens said, "We should express our serious concern, immediately summon the US ambassador in China to warn the US over its human rights issue, come up with a US human rights bill to sanction the US police chief and certain entities, bring the issue to the UN for international condemnation of the US!"

"Five demands from Minnesota: release US citizens arrested during the protests; establish a supervision team to investigate US police; disband US 'black cops;' abolish US law on national security and the US presidential election system," read one comment which aped the five demands listed by Hong Kong protesters.

Some netizens urged the US to mind their own business as it has reported over 100,000 deaths from coronavirus, unprecedented unemployment rates and worsening racism, but attempted to meddle Hong Kong affairs.

"You are a country built on lies, and you are still weaving lies of US democracy and freedom when everyone is having a good laugh at your failure," said one netizen.

Diao Daming, an associate professor at the Renmin University of China, told the Global Times that Chinese netizens' comments reflect US politicians' hypocrisy and double standards, and they will be abandoned by their countrymen if they go further to play political games instead of caring about Americans' lives.

The US is resorting to double standards to secure its global hegemony, but it undermines other countries' security, and ultimately the US will lose its security. Domestically, the racist prejudice, unprotected basic rights of life and soaring unemployment will further split American society, worsen social conflicts, and the US will move backwards, experts said.

https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1189966.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Daniel808

Atlanta join too

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266461920124719105
New york too

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266506787370532864
Washington dc

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266526271565070339

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266506286905954304
Chicago

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266521253600509952
Las Vegas

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266561813740580864

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

Bakersfield

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266559997833621509
Atlanta again

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266553174074077184
Sacramento

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266562791327977472
Las vegas

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266560432682070016
Why they need Assault Rifles to fight their unarmed protesters, Crazy !

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266560480006586369

Its happening all acroos american cities.
Many black communities with support of other ethnic stand up.
No justice No peace !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KAL-EL

We need more TVs and free liquor!!! we need more TVs and free liquor!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flowerfan2020

Armchair said:


> I would like to request the Chinese to please offer to go and intervene between the protestors and the US regime.
> 
> When I was in the US I even saw separatist militias in Virginia, who I camped with. If China wants, we can help you bring freedom and liberty to US states that want to separate from the union. Wish China would help them poor Americans out.
> 
> @serenity


China is just another victim who constantly bully by U.S.


----------



## beijingwalker

*China's Global Times trolls US, says: 'US should stand with Minnesota violent protesters as it did with HK rioters'*
Rhetoric adding fuel to fire.

Belmont Lay|



May 30, 03:54 AM




_Global Times_, China's hawkish state media, has written a troll article to rub salt into the wounds of the United States as violence and riots there have erupted in several cities -- in the midst of the Covid-19 pandemic.

*Global Times gloat*


In a May 29 editorial written by the _Global Times_ editor, Hu Xijin, the headline of his polemic was a normative statement to poke the U.S. in the eye.

It read: "US should stand with Minnesota violent protesters as it did with HK rioters".

_The New York Times_, in a July 2019 profile piece, described Hu as someone "increasingly seen as a combative public voice of the administration of President Xi Jinping in an era of more open rivalry with the United States".

Hu's main point with his latest missive?

Since U.S. politicians are so fond and agreeable with the violent Hong Kong protesters, they should also stand with the violence perpetrated by protesters in Minnesota and other cities now.

Hu highlighted he tweeted at Secretary of State Mike Pompeo on Friday, calling on him to do just that and stand with the violent protesters back in the U.S.

Hu tweeted: "Secretary Pompeo, please stand with the angry people of Minneapolis, just like you did with the people of Hong Kong."

*American hypocrisy*


The _Global Times_ piece also pointed to U.S. President Donald Trump's intolerance of violence happening in Minneapolis -- a dig at American hypocrisy.

Trump tweeted early Friday morning: "I can't stand back & watch this happen."

He instructed Minneapolis Mayor Jacob Frey to "get his act together and bring the city under control".

If not, Trump said he would send in the National Guard and "get the job done right".

"When the looting starts, the shooting starts," Trump tweeted.

The tweet has since been covered by Twitter on its platform with a warning label for "glorifying violence".

Trump’s line about looting and shooting has racial history behind it.

It echoes the sentiments of Walter E. Headley, the Miami police chief who attracted national attention in the late 1960s for using shotguns, dogs and a heavy-handed "stop-and-frisk" policy to fight crime in the city’s black neighborhoods.

Headley said in a 1967 news conference: “We haven’t had any serious problems with civil uprising and looting, because I’ve let the word filter down that when the looting starts, the shooting starts.”

*No army sent to quell Hong Kong protests*


Hu, in his smug conclusion, wrote that no army was sent to quell the Hong Kong protests, despite months of unrest that turned violent at times:



They directly applauded Hong Kong's riots, calling them a "beautiful sight" of democracy. The chaos in Hong Kong has lasted for over a year and military forces have not been dispatched. Yet after only three days of chaos in Minnesota, Trump publicly threatened the use of firepower and implied military forces could be utilized.

That is the state of US inequality and another example of the country's double standards. Well, America, what should I say?





*Riots in U.S. stemmed from injustice*


The _Global Times_ piece clearly and purposely missed the point of the unrest currently engulfing major cities in the U.S.: It was the glaring injustice of a black man dying as a result of police brutality that sparked the greater violence in Minneapolis and elsewhere.

But this could be where the protests in the U.S. and Hong Kong share some similarities.

The source of Hongkongers' discontent stems from their sense of unwarranted exertion of power from authority, as they are feeling the weight and encroachment of Beijing increasingly.

But in Hu's characterisation, the death of Floyd was just another death that occurred during a pandemic in a country that has claimed more than 100,000 lives -- due to the vast inequality already in existence there:



In the US, more than 100,000 people have died from Covid-19, most of them weak, elderly, poor and minorities. The death of George Floyd, from another perspective, reveals the desperate inequality rampant in the US.

https://mothership.sg/2020/05/global-times-george-floyd/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

Western media obviously report from different angles, saying that Hong Kong police can be violent, and that the United States opponents are so violent.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## riscol

Nazi clown? Never seen one before but McDonald clown does exist especially here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

America is more worried about HK than the 100K death and this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AViet

I see that CNN, BBC are silent on this protest, as well as on continued protests in France. Nowadays, as demonstrations and unrest in the West are increasing, Russia-based RT News is more active.

China-based CGTN, as usual, is generally silent on Western hot spots, and focusing on domestic issues instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## beijingwalker

*White House locked down as protests over Floyd's death hit nation's capital*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atan651

US govt chickened out!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> America is more worried about HK than the 100K death and this.



China please launch a humanitarian intervention in besieged Minneapolis



AViet said:


> I see that CNN, BBC are silent on this protest, as well as on continued protests in France. Nowadays, as demonstrations and unrest in the West are increasing, Russia-based RT News is more active.
> 
> China-based CGTN, as usual, is generally silent on Western hot spots, and focusing on domestic issues instead.



A CNN journalist was detained

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atan651

Indeed a beautiful sight and let's hope these disenfranchized heroes can sustain it. Democracy is trashed! In America democracy is of the White people, by the White people and for the White people only.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## riscol

US is a failed state literally. Over 100.000 deaths from Covid19, steaming towards 2 millions infected. The chaos that has erupted across the US over the murder of a black man. Over 40 million people out of work due to pandemic. Shortages of masks and protective gear for medical professions forced the US to steal these resources that were destined for other countries. Now arrested journalist and the crew on live television who were just standing. European democracy and freedom are a lot better than American version.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHALIB

beijingwalker said:


> *White House locked down as protests over Floyd's death hit nation's capital*



great country where black and whites both are protesting unitedly .


----------



## vi-va

Trump is playing hide and seek under his desk.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## riscol

yes siree folks it looks as if the citizens are ready to skin their own leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

riscol said:


> yes siree folks it looks as if the citizens are ready to skin their own leader.



lol I would Love to see them try. I pay big money for that, because there would be a lot of fresh corpses on the White House lawn From the snipers above.

And I’m not even up the real fan of Trump to begin with.


----------



## riscol

Someone hand a gun over to this guy here. He definitely wants to see his president dead.


----------



## KAL-EL

Oh boy! I think I’m gonna go out and loot liquor stores and target stores. Lots of free stuff.

Free TVs and free booze Everyone!

George Floyd would be proud

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KhanBaba2

AViet said:


> I see that CNN, BBC are silent on this protest



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-52844192


https://edition.cnn.com/2020/05/29/us/minneapolis-george-floyd-friday/index.html


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

https://www.westernmassnews.com/loc...cle_d5dafd77-073c-57e5-ba59-5c5c878dbe0c.html

*Lockdown on White House lifted*

The lockdown has been lifted at the White House and the United States Secret Service has reopened entrances and exits to the White House campus for both staff and media.


----------



## Longhorn

KAL-EL said:


> Oh boy! I think I’m gonna go out and loot liquor stores and target stores. Lots of free stuff.
> 
> Free TVs and free booze Everyone!
> 
> George Floyd would be proud


Make sure you wear a KKK hood over your face so that no one can recognise you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

US police starting brutality campaign across country

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266566370499497984
No justice No Peace !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

This is an epic example of US of A freedom of press

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Longhorn said:


> Make sure you wear a KKK hood over your face so that no one can recognise you.


 

Uh ohhhh, Someone using the race card whatever shall I do???

OK, I’ll pretend that there’s no looting going on by any race which by the way there is. never mentioned that it was just blacks.

I’ll pretend to not know about the community run businesses that have been destroyed by some of the ‘protesters’

everything is just fine people! Except the fact that George Floyd’s family don’t approve of these actions.


----------



## Longhorn

KAL-EL said:


> Uh ohhhh, Someone using the race card whatever shall I do???
> 
> OK, I’ll pretend that there’s no looting going on by any race which by the way there is. never mentioned that it was just blacks.
> 
> I’ll pretend to not know about the community run businesses that have been destroyed by some of the ‘protesters’
> 
> everything is just fine people! Except the fact that George Floyd’s family don’t approve of these actions.


It would have been a bit more balanced if I had read a post of yours condemning the murderers of George Floyd. 
If you have made such a post then perhaps you could post a link to it.
Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/next...ts-show-them-this-video.668267/#post-12367780


----------



## PeacefulWar

KAL-EL said:


> Uh ohhhh, Someone using the race card whatever shall I do???
> 
> OK, I’ll pretend that there’s no looting going on by any race which by the way there is. never mentioned that it was just blacks.
> 
> I’ll pretend to not know about the community run businesses that have been destroyed by some of the ‘protesters’
> 
> everything is just fine people! Except the fact that George Floyd’s family don’t approve of these actions.


It called karma.
Be water! You have my support, black brothers!


----------



## mmr

Orange baby is unhappy... he cant go out for KFC bucket.


----------



## KAL-EL

mmr said:


> Orange baby is unhappy... he cant go out for KFC bucket.



I wouldn’t be surprised if there’s a mini KFC somewhere in the basement.


----------



## AViet

KhanBaba2 said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-52844192
> 
> 
> https://edition.cnn.com/2020/05/29/us/minneapolis-george-floyd-friday/index.html



I do not say "absolutely no news". Silent compared with other hot spots in China, for example.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

US mocking China for Hong Kong protests, now Minneapolis.

US mocking China for COVID, US gets more deaths and still suffering.

America, just save the time of everyone else and keep your foot in your mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mmr

KAL-EL said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised if there’s a mini KFC somewhere in the basement.


he he. good one.

on a serious note...not a good idea during health crisis to go and protest....hope this dont increase the cases even more in the USA.



PeacefulWar said:


> It called karma.
> Be water! You have my support, black brothers!


its not just black people. many protesting are white and other minorities too. No one is happy with what happened.

So sad. Hope he is in heaven. its all becuase he was accuse of fake 20 dollar bill.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

5 demands, not one less!

Complete withdrawal of discriminatory legislation and reparations for slavery
Retraction of the "riot" characterisation
Release and exoneration of arrested protesters
Establishment of an independent commission of inquiry into police conduct and police use of force
Resignation of Tim Walz
光復米国，時代革命！

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Makarena

China should sanction the US for this human right abuse, LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CIA Mole

Whites should pay reparations for slavery


----------



## Muhammed45

A protester holding American flag upsidedown. 










More images

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

Some apocalyptic scenes from USA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crusher

Sometimes I think that what would happen if China starts supporting a full fledged african and latino led insurgency movement in the USA just like India has been doing against Pakistan in Balochistan. That would be an interesting scenario, isn't it? So far China has never tried to play dirty against USA but what if they decided to end their peaceful non-interference policy towards the USA.



atan651 said:


> Disgusting society!



Actually whole modern American society is built on fake imaginary identity like "white people or white race" to unite otherwise racially totally different immigrants from various distinct linguistic and cultural tribes within Europe and it offcourse is bound to collapse. In which other f****** country in the world that has tens of thousands of years of history do you hear people being "white", "brown" race etc . The identities in Asia, Africa and Europe have always been based on common language and common geography etc. This color based sh1t is the biggest invention of the European immigrants that arrived in USA during the span of last 300 years.


----------



## rott

Dear Mr. Trump, can we borrow your police for our Hong Kong terrorists?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## Han Patriot

Hamartia Antidote said:


> A year later they will scratch their heads wondering why the businesses never re-opened and how they are now surrounded with smaller predatory pricing stores with iron grates over the windows.


Still protecting the system huh? They might kneel you to death next. Why call therm rioters mate? They are fighting for freedom against real oppression. Lolol. Let the fireworks begin!

FREEDOM! DEMOCRACY! WHY DEPLOY THE MILITARY?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

KAL-EL said:


> We need more TVs and free liquor!!! we need more TVs and free liquor!!!


Or you need well-defined, strict laws for the use of force by the police to ensure that racism will not lead to the abuse of power against your less empowered citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

The cheerleaders are extremely quiet for some reason. Why aren't they fighting for freedom?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bbccdd1470

FairAndUnbiased said:


> 5 demands, not one less!
> 
> Complete withdrawal of discriminatory legislation and reparations for slavery
> Retraction of the "riot" characterisation
> Release and exoneration of arrested protesters
> Establishment of an independent commission of inquiry into police conduct and police use of force
> Resignation of Tim Walz
> 光復米国，時代革命！


This






Another one just make fun of those Black Shirt Thugs and their sympathizers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266673058430910464

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

KAL-EL said:


> True! But I doubt the people looting target and other stores really give a damn about the guy that was killed.


thats besides the point.

People with NO sympathy for Gerald Floyd have manufacted 100s of "rationalizations" and justifications for why his murder by cops is ok. mind you, they tend to do this indirectly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

Dear Mr. Trump can we please borrow your police for our Hong Kong riots?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266696168903491586

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naofumi

KAL-EL said:


> We need more TVs and free liquor!!! we need more TVs and free liquor!!!


Maybe some just want their voice to be heard which have NOT been heard through peaceful protests till now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SEAISI

It's a beautiful sight indeed. Where is Nancy Pelosi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Saboteurs have infiltrated the protests *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266709735786627073

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266710040918048769

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266613336600309760
*White guy attacks policeman

Second tweet:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266613524953829376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266632428287713281

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## obj 705A

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266711221191020544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266711221836931072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266711223657205763

__________________________________

LOL this comment by Trump "protesters scream & rant" making fun of the protesters sounds like it was made by viva viet, what's next? maybe Trump will tweet "LMAO protesters screaming & crying & dying  "

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## QWECXZ

Atlanta has deployed a child militia to crackdown peaceful protests after a cold-blooded murder by a Caucasian police officer targeting a black American man brings the country on the verge of a civil war.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266613385862447104

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## graphican

QWECXZ said:


> Atlanta has deployed a child militia to crackdown peaceful protests after a cold-blooded murder by a Caucasian police officer targeting a black American man brings the country on the verge of a civil war.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266613385862447104



Child labour.

If it was done in China... imagine most American politicians would have tied dogs to their faces.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rott

QWECXZ said:


> Atlanta has deployed a child militia to crackdown peaceful protests after a cold-blooded murder by a Caucasian police officer targeting a black American man brings the country on the verge of a civil war.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266613385862447104


Maybe to prevent a blowback since they're kids.


----------



## IceCold

Ladies and Gentlemen, This is the President of the United States of Whatever that is.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Naofumi

It feels weird that Liberal Democracy has big holes too. Is it a form of schadenfreude?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Naofumi said:


> schadenfreude?


Independent journalism. Giving a voice to the oppressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mmr

Is he for real. Orange baby need to stop eating kfc and McDonald's. He is getting dumber everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

obj 705A said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266711221191020544
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266711221836931072
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266711223657205763
> 
> __________________________________
> 
> LOL this comment by Trump "protesters scream & rant" making fun of the protesters sounds like it was made by viva viet, what's next? maybe Trump will tweet "LMAO protesters screaming & crying & dying  "








I hope he does this. After what america has done to Iraq, Afghanistan and other Brown Muslim nations across the world, it would be lovely if a race breaks out in america.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Menthol

Kinda a very selfish person.

I hope USA elects the right president next time.

But Trump is good for the economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

The international community urges the cowboy regime of the US to heed the demands of its citizens as granted to them by the US constitution. The US must ensure that its police officers have been properly trained not to kill civilians when arresting them. Racial profiling must be stopped and nobody should be killed in cold blood because he has a different color of skin. The US regime must stop arresting, beating and killing peaceful protestors who demand nothing but their right to live their lives without the fear of racial profiling and police brutality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

It's looking bad, hope it calms down soon:-

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...sota-us-twitter-donald-trump-latest-news-live


----------



## YeBeWarned

He is White Supremacists, if it was up to him and people who likes him they will bring back slavery and put every black person in chains .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

more people are waking up to the reality of the police state they live in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266746187752681474

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

bluffing is his usual tactic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

One United States, one Wrong President, the entire world suffered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

well,after all these years in Afghanistan they have finally managed to learn a thing or two from Taliban..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266746187752681474

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

*George Floyd protest live updates: Governor 'fully mobilizing' National Guard in Minnesota*

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ws-minneapolis-response-overnight/5288818002/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

One messed up system:-

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/stories-45739335

*The death of George Floyd was an act of murder, plain and simple*


The Minneapolis police department’s failure to arrest the officers responsible threatens our most basic sense of justice

Ben Crump and Jasmine Rand

Fri 29 May 2020 16.29 BSTLast modified on Fri 29 May 2020 17.23 BST




‘Racism is the eye staring down the barrel of our justice system and threatening to pull the trigger.’ Photograph: Stephen Maturen/Getty Images
“Get off of his neck.” “Please! Please!” “I can’t breathe.” Police in America have far too many non-lethal ways to reliably kill black men without facing criminal charges. The weaponization of racism does not require a gun or a bullet. In this case, a police officer’s knee was the weapon used to kill George Floyd. The observing officers’ indifference was also a weapon used to kill Floyd, and the Minneapolis police department’s failure to arrest the officers responsible is a weapon threatening to kill our most basic sense of justice. 

Most law enforcement agencies classify weapons and use of physical force into two broad categories: “lethal” and “non-lethal”. Officers regularly convert “non-lethal” weapons and physical force into deadly force and hide behind the agency’s classification system to avoid criminal charges.

In reality, any weapon or any use of physical force can cause death when misused. Police batons kill people. Tasers kill people. Chokeholds kill people. Kneeling on someone’s neck for eight minutes kills people. You don’t need to attend the police academy to know that if you obstruct someone’s airway they will eventually stop breathing, and if you cannot breathe you will die. 

Mike Freeman, the district attorney, is required by the laws of the state of Minnesota to charge the police officer who kneeled on Floyd’s neck with first-degree murder. Similarly, the officers who watched their fellow officer do it, failed to intervene and stopped other citizens from trying to save Floyd’s life should also be charged. 

George Floyd when they killed him in the street; and they should face life sentences for First-Degree Murder in a court of law. A first-degree murder charge in Minnesota requires that a person acts to “cause the death of a human being with premeditation and with intent to effect the death of the person”. 

The video evidence clearly shows that the officers acted with the intent to kill and with premeditation. Floyd told the officers he could not breathe 12 times, including within the first few seconds of the video. Floyd said: “I’m about to die … they’re gonna kill me,” and called out for his mother. He lost consciousness, stopped breathing and his body went limp after four minutes. Forty seconds later witnesses told officers that Floyd was unresponsive. At least 16 times they asked the officers to take his pulse. 

The officers even prevented a woman who identified herself as an EMT from trying to save his life. Two minutes and 20 seconds after Floyd lost consciousness, witnesses began to say: “They just killed him.” The officers all knew that Floyd was unconscious, was not breathing, that his body was limp, but an officer kept his knee pressed on his windpipe, making sure he did not breathe for another four minutes, despite witnesses’ relentless insistence that he was dying. If the witnesses knew he was dying, the officers knew he was dying. The officers knew that Floyd needed oxygen to live, but they never attempted CPR, never took his pulse and never tried to save his life.

Racism is the eye staring down the barrel of our justice system and threatening to pull the trigger. Recall that only after a mass protest movement did the officer who killed Eric Garner in a chokehold face any consequences. 

Freeman cannot allow the Minneapolis police officers who killed Floyd to elude criminal charges under the weak, shameful excuse that the level of force used was “non-lethal”, or that the officers didn’t know that Floyd would die without oxygen. That argument is as dishonest as saying they didn’t know what happens to a fish out of water. We can all visualize that image: the fish out of water, its mouth open and gasping for air; and we all know the fish is going to die, just like the officers knew that Floyd was going to die. 

We encourage people to call Mike Freeman at (612) 348-5550 and demand that the officers involved in killing George Floyd be charged with first-degree murder.


Ben Crump is a civil rights attorney and founder of the national law firm Ben Crump Law. Crump is representing the Floyd family


Jasmine Rand, a civil rights attorney who has worked on numerous police brutality cases, is also representing the Floyd family


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

KAL-EL said:


> Oh boy! I think I’m gonna go out and loot liquor stores and target stores. Lots of free stuff.
> 
> Free TVs and free booze Everyone!
> 
> George Floyd would be proud


calm down nigga, looting a store may not be the smartest idea right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## obj 705A

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> I hope he does this. After what america has done to Iraq, Afghanistan and other Brown Muslim nations across the world, it would be lovely if a race breaks out in america.


indeed whenever they want to try some new weapon they unleash it on a muslim country, so at last once he should test out that "super duper missile" on US citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jericho

graphican said:


> One United States, one Wrong President, the entire world suffered.


Entire world suffered? That's just exaggerating. In many countries around the world people cant even speak against their leaders.


----------



## hussain0216

obj 705A said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266711221191020544
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266711221836931072
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266711223657205763
> 
> __________________________________
> 
> LOL this comment by Trump "protesters scream & rant" making fun of the protesters sounds like it was made by viva viet, what's next? maybe Trump will tweet "LMAO protesters screaming & crying & dying  "



What has become of the USA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

obj 705A said:


> indeed whenever they want to try some new weapon they unleash it on a muslim country, so at last once he should test out that "super duper missile" on US citizens.





What happened to Iraq in 1991 and 2003-2014 was worst than the Holocaust. I will NEVER forgive or forget that genocide. It's about time the americans got a taste of their own medicine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hallian_Khan

The whole world was dancing here n there when china used police in HK.. Everyone is sleeping now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## YeBeWarned

hussain0216 said:


> What has become of the USA



Honestly I feel so Panoti haha When I wanted to move to America, America is on the path of self destruct , racists are empowered by White house, Armed Protests for almost everything , police brutality , Corona Virus effects , People attacking those who are following CDC guidelines , Immigration ban , Muslim ban etc .. 

I kinda feel when I finally get my passport back, Dajjal will show up


----------



## bsruzm




----------



## YeBeWarned

I will wait until a proper explanation for these Videos and Pictures comes in ..

But I must say from last few years people started Using Kids for their Political agenda's or other stuff, we saw that in case of Malala, than Greta and now this ( unconfirmed context for these pics ) .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tower9

Char said:


> US is 'one country two systems', the White and Colored are two different systems.



white boys with ar15s have the nerve to march on capitols and they are treated with kiddie gloves but black people cant even jog or sleep in their own bed without getting killed. Talking about Ahmad and breonna



viva_zhao said:


> I don't have exact data, but I think a lot of them are veterans from Afghanistan and Iraq. Some of them are addicted to violence. They dealt with killing too much and have lost some basic sense on humanity.



A lot of war criminals



Daniel808 said:


> Bakersfield
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266559997833621509
> Atlanta again
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266553174074077184
> Sacramento
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266562791327977472
> Las vegas
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266560432682070016
> Why they need Assault Rifles to fight their unarmed protesters, Crazy !
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266560480006586369
> 
> Its happening all acroos american cities.
> Many black communities with support of other ethnic stand up.
> No justice No peace !



it ain’t just black people, it’s everyone marginalized and oppressed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Daniel808 said:


> Looters everywhere in US of A
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265811749762215939
> 
> 
> Another looters
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265842802073628673



not anywhere close to the looting done by Wall Street day in and day out

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

Now riots and looting also spread to Portland

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266673058430910464


----------



## zectech

tower9 said:


> not anywhere close to the looting done by Wall Street day in and day out



US is burning down a small shed on their property using these Soros protesters to show how weak they are, while the Federal Reserve is looting the world.

The Fed and Wall Street are looting main street with this Event 201 virUS crisis. They are going to blame rioters for this. Looks to be another false flag using Soros this time. The corona false flag was using Rockefeller and other China-haters and Chinese haters to start a cold war. The trade war was not working and China was getting too prosperous and successful. Continued normal relations with China would have meant the evil empire of Washington would have been surpassed by China by 2030-2035. So the usual suspects imploded the world economy to try to get a decoupling from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808

tower9 said:


> not anywhere close to the looting done by Wall Street day in and day out



What funny, in minnesota even white woman also goes on shopping spree (looting)  lol










Yeah, freedom of press american style 
@F-22Raptor @Hamartia Antidote 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266665937349959680
Cowboy police brutality 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266654518168580097

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## obj 705A

*AU chief condemns 'murder' of George Floyd

African Union rejects 'continuing discriminatory practices' against black citizens of US
*
The African Union on Friday said the recent death of an unarmed black man in the US amounted to murder.

Commission chairman Moussa Faki Mahamat "strongly condemns the murder of George Floyd that occurred in the United States of America at the hands of law enforcement officers, and wishes to extend his deepest condolences to his family and loved ones," according to an online statement by the African Union.

"Recalling the historic Organisation of Africa Unity (OAU) Resolution on Racial Discrimination in the United States of America made by African Heads of State and Government, at the OAU's First Assembly Meeting held in Cairo, Egypt from 17 to 24 July 1964, the Chairperson of the African Union Commission firmly reaffirms and reiterates the African Union’s rejection of the continuing discriminatory practices against Black citizens of the United States of America," the statement added.

Moussa Faki further urged the authorities in the United States of America to intensify their efforts to ensure the total elimination of all forms of discrimination based on race or ethnic origin.

https://www.aa.com.tr/en/africa/au-chief-condemns-murder-of-george-floyd/1857830
__________________________________

finally some one outside the US is speaking out about racial discrimination against African Americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jericho

Trango Towers said:


> Oh she has apologised...so that's ok...clearly a racists. She was suspended from her work when the video went viral. And ofcourse she is seeing things differently. America is a racist country period


The lady is from Canada


----------



## obj 705A

most likely these are the kids of police officers, how else could they have military/police gear like that! as for why they deployed them.. perhaps to white wash their image by showing the public "hey even us police officers have kids & families just like you do so don't be harsh on us".


----------



## Stranagor



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## tower9

Stranagor said:


>



Joshua Wong is such a despicable house chink incel. Fucking subhuman monkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bbccdd1470



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Cthulhu

Black lives do matter:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266782297887514624But not to the hillbilly whites.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 925boy

Longhorn said:


> The fact is a black man was murdered by the very people who are paid to protect him and his fellow citizens are bringing their anger to the notice of the authorities in the only way the authorities are likely to understand.
> It doesn't really matter what you think they think.


DONE DONE DONE. thank you. He really dissapointed me with that weak and insensitive comment. THe "logic" will eventually lead us to the heart of the racism...


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Han Patriot said:


> Still protecting the system huh? They might kneel you to death next. Why call therm rioters mate? They are fighting for freedom against real oppression. Lolol. Let the fireworks begin!
> 
> FREEDOM! DEMOCRACY! WHY DEPLOY THE MILITARY?



We aren't deploying the military. That's the SOP of China.

They just said if the Minnesota Governor can't handle the problem then the Federal Government will.

In other words if you can't do your job we will come in and do it for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Daniel808 said:


> Looters everywhere in US of A
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265811749762215939
> 
> Another looters
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265842802073628673


Because people are poor. People tlak about high "per capita income", but many people spend most of it here just living. THen when real serious expenses come, they are left stranded alone to foot the large bill. If people were taken care of and had enough, why would they ransack? what made these people "bad" all of a sudden? nothing, because they never were, they just worked hard and got little out of the system. meanwhile, US military has huge budget and cant win 1 war anymore. bring the USD back to US and lets develop this country and help EVERYONE move up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

KAL-EL said:


> We need more TVs and free liquor!!! we need more TVs and free liquor!!!



Hope your area is safe ..


----------



## Piotr

Han Patriot said:


> Still protecting the system huh? They might kneel you to death next. Why call therm rioters mate? They are fighting for freedom against real oppression. Lolol. Let the fireworks begin!
> 
> FREEDOM! DEMOCRACY! WHY DEPLOY THE MILITARY?



US regime already at least twice send tanks against protesters in US.
In 1932 in Washington.






And in 1967 in Detroit.









US oligarch Trump can send tanks against protesters too.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pak-marine



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

KAL-EL said:


> Yes you’re right, people running out of target with 50 inch TVs are really doing well for the community right now.
> 
> It doesn’t have to matter what I think what they think, perception will always be above all else in matters like this.
> 
> People looting liquor stores and other businesses could care less about Michael Floyd. Just my two cents whether you agree with that or not


DIstracting from the issue of toxic AMERICAN racism issues wont make them go away. thats my only message to someone like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## obj 705A

Pentagon readies military to intervene in Minneapolis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

bbccdd1470 said:


>



That guy is always getting arrested for something during protests. He's not much of a role model on anything.


----------



## Han Patriot

Hamartia Antidote said:


> We aren't deploying the military. That's the SOP of China.
> 
> They just said if the Minnesota Governor can't handle the problem then the Federal Government will.
> 
> In other words if you can't do your job we will come in and do it for you.


Since when did we deploy military in HK? Any difference since you are killing blacks like dogs anyway. I am talking about institutionalised violence and oppression, the whole world saw that video genius. There is no way spinning this around mate. Wake up, you can be next, aren't you colored?

What job? Killing protestor? So it's okay for HK protestor to riot and not American ones? You are a hypocrite of the first degree. Anyway US will burn..... Lol



bbccdd1470 said:


>


Lol. Mofos are hypocrites. Look at the cheerleader above! MAGA MAGA MAGA



Piotr said:


> US regime already at least twice send tanks against protesters in US.
> In 1932 in Washington.
> View attachment 636779
> 
> 
> 
> And in 1967 in Detroit.
> View attachment 636781
> 
> 
> View attachment 636780
> 
> US oligarch Trump can send tanks against protesters too.



But boy genius above says US US's founded based on love and freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cthulhu

Han Patriot said:


> US's founded based on love and freedom.


Yeah right.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266634379637424128

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rambro

Pelosi, what a beautiful sight...they risk all for freedom and democrcy...we must stand eith them freedom fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266756756316852224

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Yankee-stani

I think America is just gonna see events like this every few years and rince and repeat does not help people here are atomized drones here with lack of solidarity with any being here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266229376372355074


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266289534829912067


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266794083483373571


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266794320159551490


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266778386183184384

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

pkuser2k12 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266634379637424128


The tank man did not die, alot of Chinese knew that. But so what, the US media paints what he likes. I saw with my own eyes the police car ramming ppl to death. In China soldiers were begging the protestor to go crying to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pkuser2k12

Han Patriot said:


> The tank man did not die, alot of Chinese knew that. But so what, the US media paints what he likes. I saw with my own eyes the police car ramming ppl to death. In China soldiers were begging the protestor to go crying to them.



That is what is shown in the video I posted


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266643636298670085

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DesiGuy

The cops here are absolutely out of control and needs to be tamed...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## casual

and none of the other police moved a finger to stop him

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## zectech

thugs gonna thug. USA = "police state"

And they export this to the world. Largest export of the US is military adventures of shooting innocent people.

*Nearly 90 Percent Of People Killed In Recent Drone Strikes Were Not The Target*

U.S. drone strikes have killed scores of civilians in Afghanistan, Pakistan, Yemen and Somalia.

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/civilian-deaths-drone-strikes_n_561fafe2e4b028dd7ea6c4ff?guccounter=1

No surprise they shoot at the press with pepper bullets. They are no IQ sickos.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266816739444166656


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266821476122058752


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266831030478045186


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266837490427707394

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

Starlord said:


> Hope your area is safe ..



Thanks Brother, But I live in Philadelphia.


----------



## YeBeWarned

KAL-EL said:


> Thanks Brother, but I live in Philadelphia.



You know brother you are teasing me with your city Philadelphia for quite some time, man I am coming there first thing when i am settled in SC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Starlord said:


> You know brother you are teasing me with your city Philadelphia for quite some time, man I am coming there first thing when i am settled in SC



You are always welcome to be my guest During your stay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

KAL-EL said:


> Most of those people Pillaging Target And other Businesses I highly doubt give one damn about what happened to George Floyd.



True..However the police had it coming. They asked for it...with repeated shooting and aggressive behavior...this will hopefully wake them up. 
Sometimes violence is necessary for greater justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

KAL-EL said:


> You are always welcome to be my guest During your stay.



I am coming Inshallah, even if I had no business but only to meet and greet you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266857143170412544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266857182772985857

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266856094678298624

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cthulhu

In the mind of: POTUS

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266729377863274496

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 925boy

KAL-EL said:


> Thanks Brother, But I live in Philadelphia.


Oh , that explains your lack of sympathy for AFrican Americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KAL-EL

925boy said:


> Oh , that explains your lack of sympathy for AFrican Americans.



Once again, you’re stereotyping about what I think and feel And about where I’m from.

This is the third time, and I will now put you on ignore because you’re not acting rational.You should really reflect on what you say. Take care


----------



## Rafi

What I have realized, from my personal encounters with US Police, (the majority of which have not been negative), is that how jumpy and highly strung they are, especially in the big cities.

They are almost always ready to use deadly force, and have poor judgement and conflict resolution skills.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DesiGuy

Rafi said:


> What I have realized, from my personal encounters with US Police, (the majority of which have not been negative), is that how jumpy and highly strung they are, especially in the big cities.
> 
> They are almost always ready to use deadly force, and have poor judgement and conflict resolution skills.



Thanks to Police unions...they are no less then mafia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266840799980838912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266854474779328512

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

pkuser2k12 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266840799980838912
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266854474779328512



This is crazy man. It seems like everyone is out in the streets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266881010601320449

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHALIB

casual said:


> and none of the other police moved a finger to stop him



happens sometimes .


----------



## bbccdd1470



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266352141326835712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266849574049714177
White people now trying attacking peaceful protesters to provoking them 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266899556995862530

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266206354462498816

I like the way they protest 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266900785318658049

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808

pkuser2k12 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266857143170412544
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266857182772985857
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266856094678298624



Crazy ! Spread all across country right now



bbccdd1470 said:


>



Double standard white supremacy to the max

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

U.S bots fall in
@Hamartia Antidote 
@F-22Raptor 
@striver44 
@gambit

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266900785318658049
Black and muslim together for justice

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266898005015355392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266906706157731844

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266917386839613440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266905071926697985

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Seems all supporters of police brutality and Trump are trying to use China-Hong Kong card in every case.

As if China has anything to do with cops abusing American protesters.

Most of these social media defenders are white racists and Hindu racists.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Shame on these people for firing at journalists.

Probably this is what they were doing to Afghans and Iraqis, or when they went to Israel to learn from them.

Shameful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Ahmet Pasha said:


> U.S bots fall in
> @Hamartia Antidote
> @F-22Raptor
> @striver44
> @gambit



LOL! Are you a fragile pansy little girl or something..man up...it's only a pepperball






Plus they use pepperballs in Hong Kong and it isn't even considered newsworthy on PDF as nobody has ever posted about it


----------



## Muhammed45

*Protesters clash with police outside White House*
Read more on Wapo.

*Police cars set ABLAZE near Philadelphia City Hall as protest erupts in violence & vandalism *





*Los Angeles declares CURFEW as George Floyd protest descends into CHAOS*


----------



## Yaseen1

u.s is actually a presidential dictatorship that is why they support military takeover in other countries when true democratic govt takes charge and not follow their slavery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

@KAL-EL every -ve rating that you had slapped on to me deserves to be rescinded. i had every right to call out white americans on their bad behavior and everything that i had said now appears to be completely warranted given the circumstances that the US has put itself into

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atan651

US has long being a decadent society and an anarchy states.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atan651

Anarchy in the USA! COOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266905528887803904
No justice No peace !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Anyone who attacks journalists deserves contempt. This is a human rights violation.


----------



## PDF

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266898396339675137
Wonder when pellet guns are gonna be used as they have been in IoK.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dalit

GHALIB said:


> happens sometimes .



Should it also happen to you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Maaaan.....you folks really are able to give anything a spin. You bots could even polish a turd into gold, if the government pays enough. 

U.S, China, Indians and Israelis are dominating global online bot/troll game


Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL! Are you a fragile pansy little girl or something..man up...it's only a pepperball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus they use pepperballs in Hong Kong and it isn't even considered newsworthy on PDF as nobody has ever posted about it


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

#blacklivesmatter


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Maaaan.....you folks really are able to give anything a spin.



Do a search for pepperball on PDF if you don't believe me. You probably won't find any. Meanwhile..I'll be like you: OMG OMG OMG..pepperball...the horror..oh why hasn't this been reported here!!!




It's just pepper stuff. Not even worth writing about. It's a lot safer than shooting anything else.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Guess I'll tag some Chinese bots to see how they respond to you. As a kid I liked to play with toy wrestlers.

@beijingwalker
@viva_zhao
And other chinese bots

How do you guys respond to @Hamartia Antidote accusing CPC state of violating rights/shooting people with pepper spray or whatever in Hong Kong??

Let the bots fight it out



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Do a search for pepperball on PDF if you don't believe me. You probably won't find any. Meanwhile..OMG OMG OMG..pepperball...the horror!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Guess I'll tag some Chinese bots to see how they respond to you. As a kid I liked to play with toy wrestlers.
> 
> @beijingwalker
> @viva_zhao
> And other chinese bots
> 
> How do you guys respond to @Hamartia Antidote accusing CPC state of violating rights in Hong Kong??
> 
> Let the bots fight it out



WTF?? Where do you hear me saying anything about rights being violated in Hong Kong Mr. Troll???


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Just like the Manchester/Ariana Grande bombing incident where the cops were changing from victim clothing to police uniforms.

The anti police protests are being high jacked by far right white supremacist groups and elements from within the police.

I'll try to find articles and video I was watching earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

They are also shooting people in their homes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266940018196692995


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

https://www.justsecurity.org/70497/...yd-protests-indicators-of-white-supremacists/

https://www.thedailybeast.com/right...-make-george-floyd-police-protests-go-nuclear

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Edited


Hamartia Antidote said:


> WTF?? Where do you hear me saying anything about rights being violated in Hong Kong Mr. Troll???


U guys are the real troll bots and even make money off of it.

All of PDF knows. The webmasters just leave you be which I believe brings down the quality and credibility of this fine forum.


----------



## CrazyZ

Trump is the first American President in living memory to embrace and inflame racial, religious, and political differences in the USA. He has deliberately taken actions to target minorities (Muslims and Hispanics in particular). His senate is denying pandemic aid to Democratic states. Another 4 years of Trump and the USA will have another civil war IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Another 'US collapse' thread?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Edited
> 
> U guys are the real troll bots and even make money off of it.
> 
> All of PDF knows. The webmasters just leave you be which I believe brings down the quality and credibility of this fine forum.



LOL! Oh I have already had many chats and I think they'd find an issue with your logic.
I suggest you hear their side by setting up a chat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

gambit said:


> Another 'US collapse' thread?


The USA will not collapse (the thread is exaggerated). But the USA is experiencing far too much hostile partisanship that is driving serious instability. The future outlook is hazy and concerning.


----------



## gambit

CrazyZ said:


> The USA will not collapse (the thread is exaggerated). But the USA is experiencing far too much hostile partisanship that is driving serious instability. The future outlook is hazy and concerning.


Since I was invited here back in '09, there have been pretty much a bi-monthly 'US collapse' thread going. From dumping US dollars to race riots to Venezuela oil. We will move on to better things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Just like the Manchester/Ariana Grande bombing incident where the cops were changing from victim clothing to police uniforms.
> 
> The anti police protests are being high jacked by far right white supremacist groups and elements from within the police.
> 
> I'll try to find articles and video I was watching earlier.


I saw many white join in the protest.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Yeah some of them are sincere protestors. Some are right wing highjackers.
Media seems to be in on it.
A girl was talking to CNBC and she said"we(protestors) caught a policeman disguised as a protestor setting a squad car on fire" the reporter quickly changed the topic.


Beast said:


> I saw many white join in the protest.


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266918700181065730

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266951336559599618

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266953812679548928

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Menthol

USA civil war???

There's a prophecy that says USA president is going to be sick in 2019... but it turns out to be COVID-19.

And then it said during the presidency, there will be a civil war.

Maybe it's true...


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Dogs and swine, all of them. Whole Amerixa is cursing these grotesque cops. No humanity left in them. Shame on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cliftonite

Repax it's not a civil war. It's race riots


----------



## Yaseen1

u.s has threat from inside instead of any external threat but they are ignoring this matter and wasting their huge money in useless wars overseas


----------



## Muhammed45

Cliftonite said:


> Repax it's not a civil war. It's race riots


It's started with murdering Floyd, no one could've imagined this outcome. Actually it was just a spark in the gunpowder depot. Hopefully things keep escalating until some good changes take place. The good of angle it is that Iran can freely deal with Zionists. You know what I mean

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Plz explain further I only heard about this in passing.


Dalit said:


>


----------



## Dalit

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Plz explain further I only heard about this in passing.



One kneels to kill. The other kneels to protest killing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

Far right skinheads are looting in many areas where protests are being held.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

So this is what ghey were training for back in 2013, 2014 with massive military movements, and heavy militarized police training. Militaries and police forces of several nations were involved back then. I remeber seeing Russian and French off the top of my head.

This was when Youtube conspiracy videos began to surface regarding FEMA camps, martial law training being imparted upon military and police forces.

I think they warganed the whole coronavirus and the following social collapse years ago in 2013/14.

I could be wrong.


Safriz said:


> They are also shooting people in their homes
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266940018196692995

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

Dalit said:


> Should it also happen to you?



happens to gaddars only .


----------



## Dalit

GHALIB said:


> happens to gaddars only .



You are a ghaddar though.


----------



## GHALIB

Dalit said:


> You are a ghaddar though.



hindustan jindabad .


----------



## Dalit

GHALIB said:


> hindustan jindabad .



That is right. Especially *jindabad*.


----------



## striver44

Ahmet Pasha said:


> U.S bots fall in
> 
> @striver44


ummm, I'm not exactly a US bot considering I cheered everyone who is against chyna. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## casual

So much for social distancing. Covid cases going to spike in 2 weeks for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## casual

Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL! Are you a fragile pansy little girl or something..man up...it's only a pepperball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus they use pepperballs in Hong Kong and it isn't even considered newsworthy on PDF as nobody has ever posted about it


It was completely unnecessary. There was no other protesters around and the news crew was not resisting or anything. The police could just told them to move but instead he decided to shoot them up like the trigger happy fat pig he is. Also pepper ball is dangerous if shot in the eyes like what the police was trying to do to the cameraman.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Do a search for pepperball on PDF if you don't believe me. You probably won't find any. Meanwhile..I'll be like you: OMG OMG OMG..pepperball...the horror..oh why hasn't this been reported here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just pepper stuff. Not even worth writing about. It's a lot safer than shooting anything else.


At least they were trying to take back a block and not just shooting for shits and giggles


----------



## mike2000 is back

Beast said:


> That is more disgusting becos end of the day, those murderer get away
> 
> But the problem is the punishment given to the murderer is not going to deter further tragic from happening. Biased still exist and murderer going to get away with just few years on prison. The system cover them up and just slap minor punishment to please the public. Things will slowly fade away and another cycle happen again.
> 
> That is why this kind of racism killing keep happen again Ana again. American judicial system is disaster.


I agree with you.



Rusty said:


> They got fired and FBI is investigating.
> This isn't China where they can just throw you in the jail without due process and then harvest your organs.
> 
> And no doubt American Judicial system is terrible. We can agree on that.
> 
> Just like we can agree that no American judicial system has ever allowed a pandemic to get so out of hand that it has affected the whole world.
> 
> Ask this guy, he knows all about how great the Chinese judicial system is.


Why are you making this about China ? This topic is about the US and the killing of an unarmed black man by police officers in broad day light and with members of the public pleading with the officers to let the man breath or arrest him at least . This was murder pure and simple and the fact that it took violent riots and protest for the justice system to get this brutal murderer prosecuted speaks volume about the justice system in the US. You can be sure that without this massive protests/riots and public video evidence of this slow brutal murder ,this officer would have walked free like he did for the many other offenses he commited prior to this and just carried on with his life like nothing happened . Happens everyday in America nothing new there.
The country's justice system needs a complete reform , it's a failed system pure and simple



Rusty said:


> The US has a history of racist relations between the police and black men.
> 
> It's not going to stop any time soon.
> 
> Check out this video of a white woman trying to get a black man killed by the police
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her intentions were clearly to have the police come and assault or even kill that man.


Well, it's based on history as well. How black people were shipped from Africa as slaves to work in plantations in US and with the passage of times and growth of their offsprings it has lasting effects to this day and age where the system is still kind of biased towards them to be honest. So the justice system is still far more harsh on them and police and even common white people usually feel more threatened facing a black man than others . It's a subconscious racist reaction, sometimes even those doing this are not fully aware of this subconscious form of racism . It's endemic to the country and system as a whole. It won't change anytime soon. Since it's too ingrained in the system.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bbccdd1470

Daniel808 said:


> Double standard white supremacy to the max


Doubt standard sure, but I think this is more about how the West control the narrative in the mainstream Media like Tower9 keep saying here. Even the more neutral TVB (HK Media) only shows footage of the rioters side and hardly any other side of violence in the news. While HK have also experienced the riot, but most of the time our Media only yell police brutality where it really makes a big contrast for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

And whose balls are big enough to do that...???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

I just saw another video on twitter were Police is abusing power against people, and unfortunate the person in the video is again a black guy who had surrendered before the dog was unleashed at him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267022339352322048

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11

make white house black again

you know what i mean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hunter_hunted

gambit said:


> And whose balls are big enough to do that...???



Covid-19 and the Trump

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atan651

Yes, this time true democracy and real freedom for colored people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

gambit said:


> And whose balls are big enough to do that...???








looks like osama had one

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## graphican

Another video surfaced where police is abusing power against people, and unfortunate that it was a black man again who had surrendered to police and still got a got unleashed on him who chewed his leg. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267022339352322048

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Hamartia Antidote said:


> *Video doesn’t appear to show George Floyd resisting arrest as cops claimed | New York Post*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok....


It has nothing to do with resisting arrest or not. No police officer has the right to put his knee on someone's neck especially when the guy in question has already been handcuffed and poses no real threat whatsoever. If "resisting " arrest meant police officers are justified to kill their victims then almost every suspected offender will be in the mortuary in the US and prisons will be almost empty.
The fact is that this is fairly common in the US , police seem to target black people more and feel more 'threatened' by them, reason there is so much racial profiling there. The system needs urgent reform . So many times have police officers killed unarmed black people and claim they 'feared for their life/felt threatened or claim he didn't listen to instructions' etc etc and then go free like nothing happened. You can see this form is systematic racism in Ahmaud Arbery case where a former police officers and his son followed and killed a young unarmed black man who was doing his daily jogging exercise and claiming they killed him because he looked suspicious and the way he ran to them they feared for their life and shot him in self defence. The most astonishing thing is that they were not even arrested or anything. Police just took their version of events and let them go. No real investigation much less presocution. It wasn't until 3, months later that the video got leaked and people were outraged and came out protesting that the authorities were forced to open a real investigation in this case and prosecute the 2 murderers involved. As you can see, the system has a real problem. Something needs to be done. A total overhaul of the justice and security system is needed in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gambit

W.11 said:


> looks like osama had one
> 
> regards


All he did was knocked down a couple buildings, then we rampaged thru the ME and when we found him, we cut off his balls. Osama bin Laden achieved nothing. No ME country changed according to what he believed. He failed spectacularly.


----------



## W.11

gambit said:


> All he did was knocked down a couple buildings, then we rampaged thru the ME and when we found him, we cut off his balls. Osama bin Laden achieved nothing. No ME country changed according to what he believed. He failed spectacularly.



yup so why are you making deals with the talibans?

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

W.11 said:


> yup so why are you making deals with the talibans?
> 
> regards


Because we want the Taliban to bring democracy and freedom to the US.


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267024322079666177

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267026463137488897
This is epic truth

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267031537310187520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267027329903210496
Genesse county sheriff joined the protesters movement

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266907736735956996
Hope many more officials did like this, and join the fight against their racist government. Demanding sustainable change of current condition in America 



Grand rapids tonight

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266960701832269825

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Death Professor

gambit said:


> Osama bin Laden achieved nothing.


So what did US achieve out of the whole mess? If mess was the only objective then congrats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

graphican said:


> I just saw another video on twitter were Police is abusing power against people, and unfortunate the person in the video is again a black guy who had surrendered before the dog was unleashed at him.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267022339352322048



What is the obsession of the American Establishment with dogs ? They did that in Abu Ghraib too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

Death Professor said:


> So what did US achieve out of the whole mess?


Revenge.


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267042685002498048
This will be a good poster

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266898292895551490
So this white police have Vietnamese wife, and his partner Tou thao (viet) is in fact his brother in law

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266668509397831681






Minnesota cop's wife files for divorce due to excellent legal advice and will undoubtedly take all assets, mitigating the amount of judgement the victim's family can be awarded in civil suit against him. Family still plans to settle with the city of Minneapolis."

So she’s taking everything when he gets fined, etc, it all falls on him and she can get away scotch free.

A preempted move to shield his family from the wrongful death lawsuit. They will get divorced and he will give her everything and he will not have any assets when that law suit hits him




Hispanics people also join too in a massive protest against white supremacist

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266597893588344832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267042524285136896

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266917228752056320

Chase & Union Bank in flames right now
La Mesa, San diego CA

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266987815713177600
Current situation in wyoming

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266952306957987842

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Successwill

A lot of riots occured in the US history and this is yet another one. Nothing is gonna happen. Protesters will get soothed very soon and everything will be forgotten

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bbccdd1470

Daniel808 said:


> Hispanics people also join too in a massive protest against white supremacist


USA is losing control, I heard that the rioters are starting to use petrol bomb and gun. BTW,I find some interesting pictures:












It looks like the tactics that were taught by the CIA are spreading back to USA.

More funny pictures that show how stupid of those Black shirt Thugs are:












For those who don't understand Cantonese, the comments show many black shirts were first very supportive to the riot in USA, until few of them remind them the Trump administration is their boss and should be stayed quiet.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Daniel808

Los angeles downtown

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266631483617193984


bbccdd1470 said:


> USA is losing control, I heard that the rioters are starting to use petrol bomb and gun. BTW,I find some interesting pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the tactics that were taught by the CIA are spreading back to USA.



You reap what you sow 




This kind of sh!t will only make black american get more anger with those white supremacist

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266469379757109248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266442058308468753

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bbccdd1470

Menthol said:


> USA civil war???
> 
> There's a prophecy that says USA president is going to be sick in 2019... but it turns out to be COVID-19.
> 
> And then it said during the presidency, there will be a civil war.
> 
> Maybe it's true...


It needs more than rage and frustration. According to my observation, so far the riots in USA have no leadership and organization (background), a lot of them are just looting and simply protests. On the contrary, HK riots rarely have looting and they strategically occupied and blockage main streets, vandalizing transportation hub and businesses that do not agree with them (silence opposite voices, like beating innocent people). Moreover, the big difference in equipment; the assigned roles in support, offense, medic and surveillance; most importantly the tactics on how to fight the police. Even so, the rioters in HK cant get a upperhand once the police are harden and take concrete actions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Successwill said:


> A lot of riots occured in the US history and this is yet another one. Nothing is gonna happen. Protesters will get soothed very soon and everything will be forgotten


You are totally downplaying the importance of the protests.
Yes, people will calm down, but nothing will be forgotten. The overall trend of people's reaction to police brutality against blacks in recent years clearly shows increasing violence and civil disobedience.

Everyday that these protests continue translates into billions of dollars of economic damage for the US in a time that covid-19 is already damaging the US economy. It can cause an early second wave of covid-19 to hit the US before they can fully reopen their economy. 15% of the US population are non-Hispanic black people. They may not have the power to make a change in the system, but they can cause more violence and crime in the US. The sociological effects of police brutality in the US will resurface times and times again in future, making the US motto of defending democracy less credible than ever. And let's not forget that the court for the police officer will be held in future. And if he doesn't get a sentence that satisfies people, people will revolt again.

And this is bad for Trump too. Although I don't think he's a racist or he has anything to do with this, but a lot of people blame him for empowering white supremacists in the US.

So, no. People will calm down, but the incident won't be forgotten.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valar.

This one is heartbreaking 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266074079641165825

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bbccdd1470

Looks nice!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

The black need to rise up. Get your Ak-47, pistol, machete and fought it out with white supremacist. Fight for your freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyZ

Daniel808 said:


> So this white police have Vietnamese wife




Many bigoted right wing white men are married to east Asian women. Its a strange phenomena. I recall seeing some youtube vids by a half Chinese half white American guy complaining about how racists his white American father was. He was the first person I saw mention this phenomena.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Piotr

*Moscow Strongly Condemns Use of Riot Control Weapons Against Reporters by US Police*
13:49 GMT 31.05.2020(updated 13:51 GMT 31.05.2020)

MOSCOW (Sputnik) - Moscow views the deliberate spraying of a tear substance by Minneapolis police at the face of a RIA Novosti correspondent as a manifestation of unjustified brutality, and considers the use of riot control weapons by US law enforcement officers against journalists to be unacceptable, the Russian Foreign Ministry said on Sunday.

_"We are concerned about the growing police violence and unjustified detentions of journalists during their coverage of protests in the United States that broke out after the murder of George Floyd. We consider it unacceptable that US law enforcement officials use riot control weapons - rubber bullets and tear aerosols - against media representatives after they present a press card. In particular, we view the deliberate spraying of pepper aerosol by Minneapolis police officers at the face of RIA Novosti correspondent Mikhail Turgiyev, despite his identification as a journalist, as a manifestation of unjustified brutality," the statement said._

The ministry called on competent US authorities and international bodies to properly investigate these incidents.

"We urge relevant international organisations and human rights NGOs to properly respond to this arbitrariness," the statement said.
Earlier in the day, Mikhail Turgiyev, a RIA Novosti correspondent, who himself was harmed while performing his duty, said that the police in the protest-hit Minneapolis had deliberately used pepper spray on a group of journalists.

According to him, the incident happened already after the protest was dispersed.

*Rossiya Segodnya Demands Probe Into Police Use of Pepper Spray on RIA Novosti Reporter*
Rossiya Segodnya news agency on Sunday demanded an investigation into the use of pepper spray by a Minneapolis police officer on a RIA Novosti reporter.

"Rossiya Segodnya demands that US authorities thoroughly investigate this illicit police action, which violates both US laws on freedom of speech and information and international rules that protect journalists from violence," the statement read.
The news agency, which RIA Novosti is part of, said it wanted police officers, who arbitrarily pepper-sprayed the reporter covering unrest in Minneapolis overnight, to be brought to justice.

https://sputniknews.com/world/20200...ntrol-weapons-against-reporters-by-us-police/

It's not the first time and not the last when thugs from US so called "police" attack journalists.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dalit

It is highly concerning. The US needs to stop killing and persecuting African Americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266527358531469312

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

Russia and talking about the safety of journalists. It's the same country where journalists keep on dying of "accidents".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Stannis Baratheon said:


> Russia and talking about the safety of journalists. It's the same country where journalists keep on dying of "accidents".


That's the beauty of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266945268567678976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266961243476299778

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266921821653385225

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Piotr

Dalit said:


> It is highly concerning. The US needs to stop killing and persecuting African Americans.



After what happened in Minnesota that cretin Trump should resigned.



Stannis Baratheon said:


> Russia and talking about the safety of journalists. It's the same country where journalists keep on dying of "accidents".



Journalists in Russia keep dying of accidents ? Prove it if you can.

Meanwhile in England:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IbnAbdullah

Salaam

They are using the same talking points the US and its allies use for making a point.

Not so different after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

Piotr said:


> After what happened in Minnesota that cretin Trump should resigned.
> 
> 
> 
> Journalists in Russia keep dying of accidents ? Prove it if you can.
> 
> Meanwhile in England:
> View attachment 637013


Assagne is wanted for crimes and he is still alive. Also, falling from window and dying seems to be very common for Russians who report anything against Putin.


----------



## Piotr

*Turkey’s Erdogan says he is closely following the situation in Minnesota*
By News Desk-2020-05-29






BEIRUT, LEBANON (11:00 A.M.) – Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said that his country is closely following the developments of the murder case of George Floyd, who was murdered by two members of the Minneapolis police.

“I believe that the perpetrators of this inhumane act shall receive the punishment they deserve. We will be monitoring the issue,” Erdogan tweeted.

“I remember with respect George Floyd and extend my condolences to his family and loved ones,” he added.

In the past few days, mass protests have been held in response to the murder of Floyd, who was killed by a Minneapolis police officer.

The police officer has yet to be arrested, despite the presence of video footage, which shows him pressing his knee on the neck of Floyd.

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...closely-following-the-situation-in-minnesota/

Trump regime must stop it's attacks on democracy and freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## QWECXZ

Stannis Baratheon said:


> Assagne is wanted for crimes and he is still alive. Also, falling from window and dying seems to be very common for Russians who report anything against Putin.


Assange committed no crime. He's an international hero.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Piotr

Stannis Baratheon said:


> Assagne is wanted for crimes and he is still alive. Also, falling from window (...)



Assange is a whistleblower persecuted and tortured by US and English regimes.

https://www.rt.com/news/471016-assange-torture-violations-un/



Stannis Baratheon said:


> (...) dying seems to be very common for Russians who report anything against Putin.



Prove it if you can.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266938983575101441


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266953654852034561

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

QWECXZ said:


> Assange committed no crime. He's an international hero.


He is wanted for rape.



Piotr said:


> Prove it if you can.


https://www.vox.com/2020/5/6/21248553/coronavirus-russia-doctors-windows-death

https://ipi.media/russian-journalist-tumbles-to-death-in-suspicious-circumstances/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Maksim_Borodin


----------



## Dalit

Stannis Baratheon said:


> Russia and talking about the safety of journalists. It's the same country where journalists keep on dying of "accidents".



What about the US where African Americans are killed for fun?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266908440783396869

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266974709935194112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266897716178759684

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266052142051266561

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

Dalit said:


> What about the US where African Americans are killed for fun?


Those aren't state sponsored, well at least wasn't before Trump.


----------



## QWECXZ

Stannis Baratheon said:


> He is wanted for rape.


The requirement for a rape charge in some Western countries is so lax that every non-virgin man can be charged for that. That doesn't count.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266938562332766209

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Piotr

Stannis Baratheon said:


> He is wanted for rape.
> 
> 
> https://www.vox.com/2020/5/6/21248553/coronavirus-russia-doctors-windows-death
> 
> https://ipi.media/russian-journalist-tumbles-to-death-in-suspicious-circumstances/
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Maksim_Borodin



Two dead journalists doesn't count as "journalists keep on dying of "accidents"" as you said.

Meanwhile in USA:
3. Michael Ruppert, former Los Angeles police officer, went public as a whistleblower when he exposed corruption within the police department and the CIA. He was found dead in 2014, reportedly dying from a gunshot wound, and was deemed a suicide. While he left a recorded suicide message, saying that he took his life so that the CIA couldn’t murder him, some still believe that he was actually killed.

4. In 2017, the German news journalist Dr. Udo Ulfkotte was found dead, ten months after he exposed collusion between the CIA and German Intelligence. Ulfkotte alleged that the intelligence agencies bribe journalists into writing pro-NATO articles. In his book, entitled “Bought Journalists,” Ulfkotte reveals the details of the US and NATO propaganda machine, claiming that those who refused to work for them could consider their careers ruined. He said most media journalists in the US and Europe were “so-called non-official cover,” implying that they worked for an intelligence agency. Among the fake news stories Ulfkotte claims the CIA ordered him to publish was one claiming that the late Libyan President Muammar Gaddafi was building poison gas factories in 2011. The 56-year-old journalist reportedly died of heart failure, however many believe that his bestselling book cost him his life.

5. David Kelly worked for the British Ministry of Defense as a biological weapons expert back in 2003, when the Iraq war started under a pretext that Saddam Hussein possessed weapons of mass destruction. When Kelly reported that no WMDs were found in Iraq, he was labeled a traitor by his colleagues, as well as by major politicians. Later in 2003, he was found dead with the initial report saying that he had overdosed on painkillers and cut his wrist. While some believe that he would not commit suicide, the government rejected any calls for an inquest into Kelly’s death.
https://sputniknews.com/world/201801101060650388-whistleblowers-died-mysteriously/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266975039619989505

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Sabotage Agents*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266932254682595331

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

Soumitra said:


> View attachment 637025


Time to buy Huawei phones??


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

This is what I just wrote to NY Times as a yet unpublished comment.
-------------------------------------
Where to begin. Being of olive/brown complexion, I fall somewhere in between this ugly color-divide plaguing America. But been here for the majority part of my life, I think I do have a perspective on the current situation even if of a very personal and anecdotal nature. 

America has been good to me. Cops or airport security / immigration professionals have never been discriminatory toward me. And neither have been most Americans. Maybe a few times in late night scene some drunk white men have said unsavory things but those are few and far in between. I feel safe around cops. Maybe it is because they are more relaxed in rural America where I choose to live. Maybe city cops get so much exposure to nastiness of life that they sometimes become a part of the nastiness? As Nietzsche said: "... when you gaze long into an abyss, the abyss also looks into you". 

The world will have its nastiness. Maybe forever. But all the nastiness would be far less if America was a more equitable society! In the wealthiest nation on Earth, we have too much poverty, too much misery and too much wealth concentrated in too few hands. Unless that situation changes, there will continue to be cops who'd snap. There will be rioters who will burn and steal. And very unfortunately there will be George Floyds who would be killed in gruesome ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

KAL-EL said:


> Once again, you’re stereotyping about what I think and feel And about where I’m from.
> 
> This is the third time, and I will now put you on ignore because you’re not acting rational.You should really reflect on what you say. Take care


thanks for putting me on your ignore list. its best for both of us. some of your opinions on sensitive things are so insensitive so that will reduce our hurt. no wonder so many people liked the post i called u out. cheers.



mike2000 is back said:


> It has nothing to do with resisting arrest or not. No police officer has the right to put his knee on someone's neck especially when the guy in question has already been handcuffed and poses no real threat whatsoever. If "resisting " arrest meant police officers are justified to kill their victims then almost every suspected offender will be in the morgue in the US and prisons will be almost empty.
> The fact is that this is fairly common in the US , police seem to target black people more and feel more 'threatened' by them, reason there is so much racial profiling there. The system needs urgent reform . So many times have police officers killed unarmed black people and claim they 'feared for their life/felt threatened or claim he didn't listen to instructions' etc etc and then go free like nothing happened. You can see this form is systematic racism in Ahmaud Arbery case where a former police officers and his son followed and killed a young unarmed black man who was doing his daily jogging exercise and claiming they killed him because he looked suspicious and the way he ran to them they feared for their life and shot him in self defence. The most astonishing thing is that they were not even arrested or anything. Police just took their version of events and let them go. No real investigation much less presocution. It wasn't until 3, months later that the video got leaked and people were outraged and came out protesting that the authorities were forced to open a real investigation in this case and prosecute the 2 murderers involved. As you can see, the system has a real problem. Something needs to be done. A total overhaul of the justice and security system is needed in the US.


Thanks for your comments. They are quite spot on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

*One more serve and protect policeman rams car into the protesters *




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267126019422654467

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

when USA gets weaker, its only natural that those countries which get stronger play the same meddling in other's affairs, USA intrnal affairs will remain its internal affairs no long.

what does european union say on this, is it behaving as a same lap dog or what?

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

US needs to respect human right specially that of Africans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

I live in Tampa, Florida. I know there's a lot a lot of chaos being shown on TV, but I just wanted to take a minute to show that these riots are affecting real people.

These places are 30 minutes from my house and I visited them on a regular basis. I put before and after pictures of every place. I also threw in a a couple pictures from Orlando since I drive there frequently as well.

AT&T Fowler Avenue, Tampa











Champs Fowler Avenue, Tampa
















KFC Fowler Avenue, Tampa











University Mall Fowler Avenue, Tampa











Protestors blocking 408 (Busiest Expressway in Orlando)
















Container Store Millenia, Orlando
















Krispy Creme Millenia, Orlando
















Panda Express Millenia, Orlando

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dalit

Stannis Baratheon said:


> Those aren't state sponsored, well at least wasn't before Trump.



There is institutional racism in the US. That is as state sponsored as it gets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Every action has a reaction.

I heard that white extremists are plundering shops and looting left and right. Any truth to these allegations?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## tower9

Straight fucking chaos. 

Graphic: Man murdered in cold blood in Dallas





MN protesters smash police cars





Orgy of violence everywhere





I wonder when the right wing militants are going to step in and start shooting? 

https://www.mprnews.org/story/2020/...among-those-fomenting-violence-in-twin-cities

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHALIB

very sad ,
yeh log bhi desi jaise hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

I don't get it... Why are they attacking private property?...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## El Sidd

Aspen said:


> I live in Tampa, Florida. I know there's a lot a lot of chaos being shown on TV, but I just wanted to take a minute to show that these riots are affecting real people.
> 
> These places are 30 minutes from my house and I visited them on a regular basis. I put before and after pictures of every place. I also threw in a a couple pictures from Orlando since I drive there frequently as well.
> 
> AT&T Fowler Avenue, Tampa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Champs Fowler Avenue, Tampa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KFC Fowler Avenue, Tampa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> University Mall Fowler Avenue, Tampa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protestors blocking 408 (Busiest Expressway in Orlando)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Container Store Millenia, Orlando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krispy Creme Millenia, Orlando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panda Express Millenia, Orlando



yeah but Pakistanis think you are fascist so we unless we hear from someone else from your neighbourhood, the matter is still under observation. 

thank you for advocating peaceful resolution to the problems as a Pakistani.


----------



## Dalit

El Sidd said:


> yeah but Pakistanis think you are fascist so we unless we hear from someone else from your neighbourhood, the matter is still under observation.
> 
> thank you for advocating peaceful resolution to the problems as a Pakistani.



We should send you as a peace ambassador to the US. You should negotiate with the white police force and everything will be okay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakAlp

Very sad situation indeed but USA police is full of racist people, so a reaction was expected. This has happened many times before.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armchair

One is either a Pakistani or an American. You are either loyal to Pakistan or to America. 

salary-slaves who never have anything to do with politics, come from a foreign land, live like an apolitical mouse and then make a little slut drama - a photo of a broken shop having no clue what it takes to make political change. 

Newsflash. Social and political change doesn't just come about by driving home from work, eating biryani and wasting time on social media. It comes from a different breed of men. Those that have values and fight for them. Bad things happen when you fight, but nothing a confused ABCD type will understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## El Sidd

Dalit said:


> We should send you as a peace ambassador to the US.



You cannot send me against my will to anywhere and wherever i go i would still preach peace as a Pakistani. 

You can join the 5G mob in Holland as a Dutch anytime you like buddy. Jai Ho



Armchair said:


> One is either a Pakistani or an American. You are either loyal to Pakistan or to America.
> 
> salary-slaves who never have anything to do with politics, come from a foreign land, live like an apolitical mouse and then make a little slut drama - a photo of a broken shop having no clue what it takes to make political change.
> 
> Newsflash. Social and political change doesn't just come about by driving home from work, eating biryani and wasting time on social media. It comes from a different breed of men. Those that have values and fight for them. Bad things happen when you fight, but nothing a confused ABCD type will understand.



you should get an East Pakistani flag first don't you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakAlp

Clutch said:


> I don't get it... Why are they attacking private property?...



When emotional people get together to protest then anything could happen. Majority people are peaceful though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

El Sidd said:


> yeah but Pakistanis think you are fascist so we unless we hear from someone else from your neighbourhood, the matter is still under observation.
> 
> thank you for advocating peaceful resolution to the problems as a Pakistani.



There used to be a store called Apna Bazar literally right next to AT&T. It was the most popular store in Tampa for Pakistanis/Indians to do grocery. Luckily it moved across the street a few months ago, otherwise it would almost certainly have been burned and looted like the rest of the plaza today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

amrikay needs democracy!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

El Sidd said:


> You cannot send me against my will to anywhere and wherever i go i would still preach peace as a Pakistani.
> 
> You can join the 5G mob in Holland as a Dutch anytime you like buddy. Jai Ho



You let your mouth loose and generalize by making sweeping statements regarding Pakistanis. The least you owe everyone is to put your money where your mouth is.

The 5G mob also exists in Hiterland where you live. You keep changing your flags like you change your profile pic. Any specific reason?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Valar.

Very sad and very bad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Aspen said:


> There used to be a store called Apna Bazar literally right next to AT&T. It was the most popular store in Tampa for Pakistanis/Indians to do grocery. Luckily it moved across the street a few months ago, otherwise it would almost certainly have been burned and looted like the rest of the plaza today.



It still would have been an American loss. 

No need to divide the losses between different migrant groups of America.


----------



## Kabira

Its not your city. You should sympathise with blacks as tomorrow your neck can be under racist American police.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## El Sidd

Dalit said:


> You let your mouth loose and generalize by making sweeping statements regarding Pakistanis. The least you owe everyone is put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> The 5G mob also exists in Hiterland where you live.



There is no need to glorify violence from any side in this.

Now hop along and find some other thread Tall one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

TBH I am just chilling outside in the yard whilst reading about the riots I guarantee this will just blow over.Every 3 or 4 years just like in 1992, 2014,2015 and 2016 unfortunately there is altercation between Blacks and white policemen usually tho in recent years there have been altercations between blacks and non white police officers too anyways I think us as a Pakistani community should just be neutral like other Asians tbh,cause the white and black conflict is something that goes to the root of problems this country has been facing since its inception and as American power declines expect more stagnation and rioting every few years

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dalit

Kabira said:


> Its not your city. You should sympathise with blacks as tomorrow your neck can be under racist American police.



They already come after them. Pakistanis, Muslims, black African Americans etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

Kabira said:


> Its not your city. You should sympathise with blacks as tomorrow your neck can be under racist American police.



I say once America has some sort of racial conflict down the road time to start packing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zeeshe100

jab yeh he sub Pakistan main hota hai toh log kehtay hai jahil log 3rd world country k,nation with terrorist mind pendooooos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bbccdd1470

tower9 said:


> Straight fucking chaos.
> 
> Graphic: Man murdered in cold blood in Dallas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MN protesters smash police cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orgy of violence everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder when the right wing militants are going to step in and start shooting?
> 
> https://www.mprnews.org/story/2020/...among-those-fomenting-violence-in-twin-cities


The police have to step in now. Otherwise if the right wing militants start shooting, thing will get very ugly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

I understand the Need to Criticize US Law enforcement for George Floyds Death and demand Justice for him. I did it and every sane person should but as i see it now people are just Criticizing US for the sake of Criticism. At the same time Everyone is ignoring the thuggish and criminal attitude of these Rioters and trying to sugarcoat this behavior as Peaceful Protests. After Rodney Kings Death the same type of people burned and looted businesses owned by Koreans like what they had to do with his death. Today the same thing is being repeated.

Believe me if someone was to destroy public property in our country as they are doing there we would be asking our law enforcement to put them down. Some Dumb fucks are even Protesting against Police in UK what they have to do with America.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHALIB

stay neutral .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

Dalit said:


> They already come after them. Pakistanis, Muslims, black African Americans etc.



Do you reliaze most stores espacilly convenience stores are owned by non white immigrants like us I say screw both the American Whites and American Blacks end of day their racial hatred between themselves is none of our business

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kabira

OsmanAli98 said:


> I say once America has some sort of racial conflict down the road time to start packing ]



Every Pakistani with functioning brain should be ready and invest back home. We are not only POC but dirty muzlims as well.

edit: you should delete this photo bcz name is visible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

bbccdd1470 said:


> The police have to step in now. Otherwise if the right wing militants start shooting, thing will get very ugly.



I support peaceful protests but not the wanton looting and destruction of private property. If this keeps going, right wing militants will step in and start shooting. Mini battles will spring up across the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

Kabira said:


> Every Pakistani with functioning brain should be ready and invest back home. We are not only POC but dirty muzlims as well.



I never bought into the POC nonsense peddled by pseudo leftist here but I gotta be blunt honest Pakistan is a s..thole sorry to say I love Pakistan but our country men have failed to uplift and fix it in 70 years hopefully with growing degradation of the west and the Anglosphere in general diaspora and Pakistanis thinking greener is grosser here types stop emigrating en masses and finally fix Pakistan to be at least a livable and self sufficient country


----------



## Zapper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266996297959161857

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266887022024757249

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

Dr. Strangelove said:


> I understand the Need to Criticize US Law enforcement for George Floyds Death and demand Justice for him. I did it and every sane person should but as i see it now people are just Criticizing US for the sake of Criticism. At the same time Everyone is ignoring the thuggish and criminal attitude of these Rioters and trying to sugarcoat this behavior as Peaceful Protests. After Rodney Kings Death the same type of people burned and looted businesses owned by Koreans like what they had to do with his death. Today the same thing is being repeated.
> 
> Believe me if someone was to destroy public property in our country as they are doing there we would be asking our law enforcement to put them down. Some Dumb fucks are Protesting against Police in UK what they have to do with America.



Exactly none these burger boys living in bigger Pakistani cities or never been to the US know most of these stores are owned by immigrant families who send money back home grre

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GHALIB

Zapper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266996297959161857
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266887022024757249



looting is protest ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

Dalit said:


> Every action has a reaction.
> 
> I heard that white extremists are plundering shops and looting left and right. Any truth to these allegations?



I have no clue who is doing it but yes it is true that there is definitely some major looting and burning going on.

Ironically like Koreans were affected heavily by LA riots, in Tampa it will disproportionately be Pakistanis and Indians who get affected most by this looting and burning since literally all of the Pakistani/Indian grocery/restaurants are on Fowler Avenue.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zapper

GHALIB said:


> looting is protest ?


I'm sure a significant portion of the protesters don't give a damn about the incident but only to take advantage of such situations. We've see several private retail outlets, malls, grocery chains have all been looted in multiple cities

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TexasJohn

Erdogan is going to watch and do what?

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## Daniel808

In London, UK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267124192505294848
Union square, new york. last night

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266955058584997893
San diego

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266992421881118720

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

Aspen said:


> I have no clue who is doing it but yes it is true that there is definitely some major looting and burning going on.



I feel bad for the folks owning these places most of them are probably Pakistani or non white immigrants who have to work in ghetto areas or deal with racist white trash in some parts but I guarantee give it a week everything will be sorta back to normal Blacks only chimpout tbh sorry to say that but if you live in the US and seen past rioting that's the end result also the media is getting tired of Corona so gotta show something else

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

OsmanAli98 said:


> Exactly none these burger boys living in bigger Pakistani cities never been to the US know most of these stores are owned by immigrant families who send money back home grre


I know this PC bullshit is spreading fast in Pakistan and Average IQ is going down the drain because of it People will just defend about anything just because of a trend if everyone's doing it why should i stay behind.

Plus this Black vs White Cold Race War is getting too toxic for every other community living inside US.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Happens all around the world i guess. If u opress people thats what u get i think thats what going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

El Sidd said:


> There is no need to glorify violence from any side in this.
> 
> Now hop along and find some other thread Tall one.



I am just enjoying whilst the house of my enemy burns. I know it is not a nice thing, but I won't lie. The feeling is genuine.

Americans rejoiced whilst they killed Pakistanis during drone strikes. American deep state glorifies and sponsors balkanization of Pakistan. American deep state openly carried out Salala and pretended it was a mistake.

I am sorry man. I cannot feel sorry for my enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

OsmanAli98 said:


>


Tm eik young larkey ho. Tmhare andar kyun racism hai apne Pakistani Bhaio ke liye?


----------



## Yankee-stani

Dr. Strangelove said:


> I know this PC bullshit is spreading fast in Pakistan and Average IQ is going down the drain because of it People will just defend about anything just because of a trend if everyone's doing it why should i stay behind.
> 
> Plus this Black vs White Cold Race War is getting too toxic for every other community living inside US.



I stopped giving a damn about US domestic politics a while back in my teens I use to be heavily involved in that reliased the two parties are just oligarchies who are a duopoly and the internal racial element with tensions between white and black and sorta Hispanic should make immigrants like us stay neutral here I mean we have failed as a community and a nation to form a cohesive identity for first and 2nd gen some of us try to blend in and become generic American others just become sorta more religious again all of them just end up confused at the end



Foxtrot Delta said:


> Happens all around the world i guess. If u opress people thats what u get i think thats what going on.



Exactly America has no right telling other countries are authoritarian when they put down riots or protests

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## litman

and we keep calling paksitanis as jahils.americans seem to be no different. but a positive sign is that we can see hundreds of whites along with the black in the protests protesting against racism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aspen

Zapper said:


> I'm sure a significant portion of the protesters don't give a damn about the incident but only to take advantage of such situations. We've see several private retail outlets, malls, grocery chains have all been looted in multiple cities



There was also a Gold and Diamonds store that got looted as well apparently

https://www.fox13news.com/video/689709

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

Dalit said:


> I am just enjoying whilst the house of my enemy burns. I know it is not a nice thing, but I won't lie. The feeling is genuine.
> 
> Americans rejoiced whilst they killed Pakistanis during drone strikes. American deep state glorifies and sponsors balkanization of Pakistan. American deep state openly carried out Salala and pretended it was a mistake.
> 
> I am sorry man. I cannot feel sorry for my enemies.



I suspect that some of this violence is not organic and purposely being orchestrated by elements tied to the deep state. So ironically the same culture of chaos and violence is revisiting the US. Is Soros part of this? Maybe. Divided and chaotic societies are their goal.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yankee-stani

Dalit said:


> I am just enjoying whilst the house of my enemy burns. I know it is not a nice thing, but I won't lie. The feeling is genuine.
> 
> Americans rejoiced whilst they killed Pakistanis during drone strikes. American deep state glorifies and sponsors balkanization of Pakistan. American deep state openly carried out Salala and pretended it was a mistake.
> 
> I am sorry man. I cannot feel sorry for my enemies.



Most Americans cant even point it Pakistan on the map they only started giving damn once 9/11 came



litman said:


> and we keep calling paksitanis as jahils.americans seem to be no different. but a positive sign is that we can see hundreds of whites along with the black in the protests protesting against racism.



Pakistan is a 3rd world country no doubt in that but America has no right telling others that they are "authoritarian" or for putting anti state actors down



tower9 said:


> I suspect that some of this violence is not organic and purposely being orchestrated by elements tied to the deep state. So ironically the same culture of chaos and violence is revisiting the US. Is Soros part of this? Maybe. Divided and chaotic societies are their goal.



There is certainly some agitators on both the far left and far right taking advantage and groups bankrolled by Soros the root cause of this country is lack of collectivism in spirit and lack of ethnic homogeneity everyone is a rootless consumer of degeneracy and products America in 2020 is an shopping mall basically

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

When folks are pushed to the "Nothing to Lose" state, this is the outcome...

I'm not anyway endorsing any such looting! It's all against the teaching of the Civilization I belong to...

The US folks now need to retrospect and reflect with deep contemplation...

President Trump is sure to be reelected...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## masterchief_mirza

American police seem to be mostly a proud and fair organisation that go to great lengths to operate in a transparent and professional manner. However, there is a real and undeniable problem with the behaviour of some infiltrators who are white supremacist cowards and will use their police power against black victims. The punishment must be harsh in this case as it is in the public interest to see the murderer pay for his heinous crime.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafi

This is the contradiction at the very heart of their nation, the home of the brave and land of the free, killed natives and had slaves to do the work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zapper

Aspen said:


> There was also a Gold and Diamonds store that got looted as well apparently
> 
> https://www.fox13news.com/video/689709


In the OP's post a KFC was vandalized and probably some left over fried chicken and stock in the freezer must've been looted

If people are that desperate, it's quite obvious jewelry stores would be preyed upon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

masterchief_mirza said:


> American police seem to be mostly a proud and fair organisation that go to great lengths to operate in a transparent and professional manner. However, there is a real and undeniable problem with the behaviour of some infiltrators who are white supremacist cowards and will use their police power against black victims. The punishment must be harsh in this case as it is in the public interest to see the murderer pay for his heinous crime.


Yes, the most of the police officers are good folks, who take extraordinary risks 24/7....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Exactly what a US bot would do.


striver44 said:


> I cheered everyone who is against chyna


----------



## Yankee-stani

masterchief_mirza said:


> American police seem to be mostly a proud and fair organisation that go to great lengths to operate in a transparent and professional manner. However, there is a real and undeniable problem with the behaviour of some infiltrators who are white supremacist cowards and will use their police power against black victims. The punishment must be harsh in this case as it is in the public interest to see the murderer pay for his heinous crime.



https://abcnews.go.com/US/nypd-offi...d-deadly-stairwell-shooting/story?id=38507440


----------



## Yankee-stani

America is a tinderbox.

It has ceased to be a nation in any meaningful sense of the word.

As our common identity and culture has evaporated under neoliberalism, the American people have disintegrated into an incoherent, atomized, deracinated, demoralized and ungovernable mass of consumers. There is no longer any common narrative or glue that unites the public. It only takes a spark like the coronavirus lockdowns on the death of George Floyd to ignite a blaze.

Donald Trump knew that there was going to be trouble last night after what happened in Minneapolis. He shot off an angry tweet vowing to send in the military and shoot looters to restore law and order. It was censored by Twitter. Yesterday, he was talked down by his advisers and was persuaded not to intervene in Minneapolis because doing so would come across as racist and would imperil his standing with black voters. The Trump administration has spent years pandering to black voters and promoting BLEXIT and counts criminal justice reform as one of its greatest accomplishments.

As with the coronavirus, Trump was once again persuaded to just “ride it out.” It was better to “let it rip” than to take strong, decisive action. The Antifa riots ripped across America from coast to coast. At one point, both the White House and CNN were under siege by the mobs.
http://www.occidentaldissent.com/2020/05/30/america-in-flames/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aspen

This is a Mobil gas station in Tampa, Florida that was set on fire by arsonists last night. The gas station is owned by a Bangladeshi family. The area where the riots took place has a heavy amount of businesses owned by Pakistanis, Indians, and Bangladeshis.












Bangladeshi owners of the gas station






Pakistani/Indian grocery store plaza in Tampa set on fire seen from across the street






What appears to be a robbery of a SunTrust bank:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267045955741855744
Drone flying over University Mall area on Fowler Avenue Tampa, Florida

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

American need to demonstrate peacefully if they are triggered by something. No need to harm other people business. 

Demonstration in Indonesia when our former governor, Ahok, harass one verse in Quran 

Peaceful demonstration lead by Islamist Indonesian, even there is no garbage after demonstration is over.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pakpride00090

OsmanAli98 said:


> I say once America has some sort of racial conflict down the road time to start packing
> View attachment 637065



Bro delete this.. Not safe on internet.


----------



## Yankee-stani

Indos said:


> American need to demonstrate peacefully if they are triggered by something. No need to harm other people business.
> 
> Demonstration in Indonesia when our former governor, Ahok, harass one verse in Quran
> 
> Peaceful demonstration lead by Islamist Indonesian, even there is no garbage after demonstration is over.



Protests are never peaceful thats biggest pile of bull shit I have heard if protests are too have any validity or coverage they have to be violent



Aspen said:


> This is a Mobil gas station in Tampa, Florida that was set on fire by arsonists last night. The gas station is owned by a Bangladeshi family. The area where the riots took place has a heavy amount of businesses owned by Pakistanis, Indians, and Bangladeshis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladeshi owners of the gas station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani/Indian grocery store plaza in Tampa set on fire seen from across the street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What appears to be a robbery of a SunTrust bank:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267045955741855744
> Drone flying over University Mall area on Fowler Avenue Tampa, Florida




Exact reason why I dont give a f..ck about the Whites and Blacks attacking each other cause in the end we are gonna be attacked by one of them or either

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-...d-political-links-with-the-motherland.668574/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## forcetrip

I remember a time when there were protest in Iran and the US government were outraged at police driving through protesters.






The social contract that society has was broken by one party. The other party is showing what happens when there is no contract. When you can gun down black guys shielded by law. When white women know exactly how to threaten you by calling the cops or standing over a handcuffed mans neck like a trophy. The frequency of these events have started to accelerate. Plus these events are the ones publicized due to death or video. Think of life everyday for the downtrodden minority. If you consider their life is still better than the third world country they came from I might have to agree with you. Who wouldn't want to live the American dream for their printed notes. Its more than 50% of the people you interact with that will reelect a guy who would send soldiers to kill these protestors immediately but had issues sending "too many" PPE's. Having dignity takes a back seat when it comes to maxing out your credit cards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

pakpride00090 said:


> Bro delete this.. Not safe on internet.



Well at this point folks in recent times are basically calling me a traitor or troll nonsense when I criticize some folks opinions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

There was also a video of NYPD that went viral yesterday


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266896760611450882

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

forcetrip said:


> I remember a time when there were protest in Iran and the US government were outraged at police driving through protesters.



Yeah this can only happen in those 3RD WORLLLD IZLAMIC NATIONS THAT POLICE CARS AND RUN INTO ZE PEOPLE

**NYPD be like hold my beer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Aspen said:


> This is a Mobil gas station in Tampa, Florida that was set on fire by arsonists last night. The gas station is owned by a Bangladeshi family. The area where the riots took place has a heavy amount of businesses owned by Pakistanis, Indians, and Bangladeshis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladeshi owners of the gas station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani/Indian grocery store plaza in Tampa set on fire seen from across the street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What appears to be a robbery of a SunTrust bank:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267045955741855744
> Drone flying over University Mall area on Fowler Avenue Tampa, Florida



Not too bright setting fire to a gas station.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cliftonite

@OsmanAli98 how is this any different to BLM riots or 1992 LA riots?


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267127192330346500





Karma is a b***h






@jamahir lefty loonies are the same everywhere


----------



## Yankee-stani

Cliftonite said:


> @OsmanAli98 how is this any different to BLM riots or 1992 LA riots?



I would say its more similar to the 1968 riots where practically every US metro area had rioting but like any riots in the US it will be be over in a week or so Blacks chimpout tbh

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2008/apr/04/thelegacyofthe1968riots

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cliftonite

OsmanAli98 said:


> I would say its more similar to the 1968 riots where practically every US metro area had rioting but like any riots in the US it will be be over in a week or so Blacks chimpout tbh




I just hope it weakens the US social fabric. I have a feeling US is starting to crumble and losing it's number one world position slowly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CrazyZ

gambit said:


> Since I was invited here back in '09, there have been pretty much a bi-monthly 'US collapse' thread going. From dumping US dollars to race riots to Venezuela oil. We will move on to better things.


Pakistanis can sympathize.....We have been hearing that we are a failed state collapse that is collapsing for decades....still hasn't happened.


----------



## Yankee-stani

Cliftonite said:


> I just hope it weakens the US social fabric. I have a feeling US is starting to crumble and losing it's number one world position slowly.




eheheee thats the same thing I am thinking rn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

forcetrip said:


> I remember a time when there were protest in Iran and the US government were outraged at police driving through protesters.
> 
> The social contract that society has was broken by one party. The other party is showing what happens when there is no contract.



I heard here in Tampa, some rioters started throwing rocks and bricks at cops. As you can imagine, that didn't end well.



forcetrip said:


> I remember a time when there were protest in Iran and the US government were outraged at police driving through protesters.
> 
> The social contract that society has was broken by one party. The other party is showing what happens when there is no contract.



That video cut out the part where SUV jumps forward


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266901839682899968

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

Soumitra said:


> View attachment 637025



Lmaoooo


----------



## Aspen

Cliftonite said:


> @OsmanAli98 how is this any different to BLM riots or 1992 LA riots?



Yeah LA riots were in LA, these riots are national

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Valar.

Liberalism is the way forward.


----------



## Avicenna

TexasJohn said:


> Erdogan is going to watch and do what?



The same thing Trump will do about Hong Kong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

Avicenna said:


> The same thing Trump will do about Hong Kong.



Which is nothing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avicenna

Aspen said:


> Which is nothing



The hypocrisy has reached epic levels at this point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genghis khan1

Soumitra said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267127192330346500
> View attachment 637073
> 
> 
> Karma is a b***h
> 
> View attachment 637075
> 
> 
> @jamahir lefty loonies are the same everywhere


But in US Blacks are protesting while Blacks are in The Majority In India. 

Just random pictures, Wrong analogy. Doesn’t make sense.


----------



## Aspen

Valar. said:


> Liberalism is the way forward.



America needs a third party like PTI to break up PMLN and PPP like Republicans and Democrats.

Breaking 2 party duopoly system is one area where Pakistan is way ahead of both US and India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## waz

I feel so sorry for poor George Floyd, that man was innocent and just what they said i.e. a friendly giant. The officer who killed him has been arrested and charged with murder, well done to the state authorities.

As for the rest, yes there are genuine protestors, but there are equal numbers of plain opportunistic looters. Most of the time they target big corporations e.g. Nike, Target etc, who can recoup losses easily, but the those who target small family owned stores are evil. There is only one solution for them;








If such store owners do not have firearms, go and get one and practice, affirming your second amendment right. As the old saying goes when seconds count the police are minutes away.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ocelot

BLM is no different from PTM, in fact it's worse.


----------



## Nein

K
A
R
A
B
O
G
A

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yankee-stani

Valar. said:


> Liberalism is the way forward.



No its not its the root cause of the problems in this country



Aspen said:


> America needs a third party like PTI to break up PMLN and PPP like Republicans and Democrats.
> 
> Breaking 2 party duopoly system is one area where Pakistan is way ahead of both US and India.



No the entire institutions have to be destroyed electoral politics have done nothing but kick the can down the road as usual

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

TexasJohn said:


> Erdogan is going to watch and do what?


Have his popcorn at the moment, but there are plenty to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yankee-stani

waz said:


> If such store owners do not have firearms, go and get one and practice, affirming your second amendment right. As the old saying goes when second count the police are minutes away.



If there is one aspect of the US constitution I support is the 2nd amendment if s..t hits the fan gotta be defenssive somehow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nein

OsmanAli98 said:


> Protests are never peaceful thats biggest pile of bull shit I have heard if protests are too have any validity or coverage they have to be violent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exact reason why I dont give a f..ck about the Whites and Blacks attacking each other cause in the end we are gonna be attacked by one of them or either
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-...d-political-links-with-the-motherland.668574/



I tell this so called sjw muslims call me a racist.

Seriously Muslims who support or took part in the riots or looting.

All I can say is shame on you

Honestly as a Turk who lives in Australia white people or black people do not care about me, my problems or my affairs so why should I care about them??

Seriously Muslims have better things to do than participate in this bullshit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267164242198888450

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267164623637266435

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266954266268372993


----------



## zectech

Erdogan and Putin should have joint no-fly zone patrols over US cities. Fly their fighters over the US to protect the people of the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yankee-stani

Nein said:


> I tell this so called sjw muslims call me a racist.
> 
> Seriously Muslims who support or took part in the riots or looting.
> 
> All I can say is shame on you
> 
> Honestly as a Turk who lives in Australia white people or black people do not care about me, my problems or my affairs so why should I care??
> 
> Seriously Muslims have better things to do than participate in this bullshit.


 Its just plain boogalooo and those SJWs will be on the chopping block by those white nationalists or Afro centrists there is a reason why I research their idelogies to better understand their views

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

bsruzm said:


> Have his popcorn at the moment, but there are plenty to do.


Such as? Having more popcorn?  Or maybe he would impose human rights sanctions on the US?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genghis khan1

zectech said:


> Erdogan and Putin should have joint no-fly zone patrols over US cities. And fly their fighters over the US to protect the people of the US.


With what ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## obj 705A

US police beating the sh*t out of a protester because he was filming them. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266527253862719488


----------



## bsruzm

QWECXZ said:


> Such as? Having more popcorn?  Or maybe he would impose human rights sanctions on the US?


Definitely not chanting "Death to America!" as in Iranian example, I can say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nein

OsmanAli98 said:


> Its just plain boogalooo and those SJWs will be one the chopping block by those white nationalists or Afro centrists there is a reason why I research their idelogies to better understand their views



To white nationalists im a subhuman turk barbarian that needs to be wiped out. To afrocentrists im an imperialist, genocider and a murderer who is no different from white imperialists I also oppress their kurdish comrades.

As a Turkish person us Turks also Pakistanis are not loved by anybody even by so called Muslims.

Seriously fck them all. None of their affairs concern me seriously sick of Muslims participating in affairs that have nothing to do with us.

Muslim business have now been destroyed all that hard work gone in a blink of an eye.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## QWECXZ

bsruzm said:


> Definitely not chanting "Death America!" as in Iranian example, I can say.


Yeah, he will probably force Trump to sit under the statue of Erdogan The Great for him to sign the terms of his surrender. xD I am sure Trump is very concerned about it now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud4000

Erdogan has enough problems to deal with in his own country. The man thinks he's appointed by god to be both caliph and sultan. The man is megalomaniac.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

Nein said:


> Muslim business have now been destroyed all that hard work gone in a blink of an eye.



Understatement of the day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valar.

I'm closely following situation in America too on PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aspen

Valar. said:


> I'm closely following situation in America too on PDF



I'm closely following situation in America from my house

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Trango Towers

Piotr said:


> *Turkey’s Erdogan says he is closely following the situation in Minnesota*
> By News Desk-2020-05-29
> View attachment 637014
> 
> 
> BEIRUT, LEBANON (11:00 A.M.) – Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said that his country is closely following the developments of the murder case of George Floyd, who was murdered by two members of the Minneapolis police.
> 
> “I believe that the perpetrators of this inhumane act shall receive the punishment they deserve. We will be monitoring the issue,” Erdogan tweeted.
> 
> “I remember with respect George Floyd and extend my condolences to his family and loved ones,” he added.
> 
> In the past few days, mass protests have been held in response to the murder of Floyd, who was killed by a Minneapolis police officer.
> 
> The police officer has yet to be arrested, despite the presence of video footage, which shows him pressing his knee on the neck of Floyd.
> 
> https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...closely-following-the-situation-in-minnesota/
> 
> Trump regime must stop it's attacks on democracy and freedom.


Hahaha.....payback is a bitch. Welldone Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yankee-stani

Valar. said:


> I'm closely following situation in America too on PDF



broke-watching CNN or MSM in US

woke-watching PDF threads and PDF boys itching for AMERICAN RAHOWA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

OsmanAli98 said:


> If there is one aspect of the US constitution I support is the 2nd amendment if s..t hits the fan gotta be defenssive somehow



100%, but bro how many American Pakistanis do you know own a firearm and train with it? Probably precious few right? The disease of extreme liberalism has reached us as well. It's the job of every man in the home to defend his wealth, his women and his very life by any means possible. I can understand people seem very paranoid i.e. a Pakistani/Muslim with a gun, but law abiding citizens have nothing to worry about. African Americans had the same complex , but now you have rising numbers of African Americans holding and training with legal firearms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yankee-stani

waz said:


> 100%, but bro how many American Pakistanis do you know own a firearm and train with it? Probably precious few right? The disease of extreme liberalism has reached us as well. It's the job of every man in the home to defend his wealth, his women and his very life by any means possible. I can understand people seem very paranoid i.e. a Pakistani/Muslim with a gun, but law abiding citizens have nothing to worry about. African Americans had the same complex , but now you have rising numbers of African Americans holding and training with legal firearms.



Very few most of us live in big metro areas and in states that are hard to get a firearm and disease of liberalism has made us into "victim complex" nonsense but I am all for firearms and self defense training


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Trump, Modi and other leaders like them are a GIFT of the Lazy Digital Generation(LDG). People who do less research and just follow the Social Media propaganda blindly. These leaders will definitely destroy their countries, as they say"MORONS ONLY ELECT MORONS".*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## waz

OsmanAli98 said:


> Very few most of us live in big metro areas and in states that are hard to get a firearm and disease of liberalism has made us into "victim complex" nonsense but I am all for firearms and self defense training



I bet even the ones living in states where firearms are easy to get hold of don't bother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deliorman

So protestors looted a KFC restaurant? What about the watermelon and Kool Aid stalls at Wallmart? Are they okay...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

waz said:


> I bet even the ones living in states where firearms are easy to get hold of don't bother.



You'd be surprised. Having a gun is part of both American and Pakistani culture.

Houston Texas has a huge Pakistani population and a lot of gun owners.

Houston was one of the few cities in the US that was safe last night and did not have any violent riots. Protests in Houston were only peaceful because everyone has a gun.

Legal gun ownership, concealed carry, and strong self defense laws makes cities safer. This is why Houston did not have any riots last night compared to the rest of the US which is burning.

Criminals will always break gun laws no matter how tough they are. So a lot of states allow anyone to buy a gun through a legal process so they can defend themselves against these criminal thugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## QWECXZ

Genghis khan1 said:


> With what ?


Depends on what will be necessary. It could start with weed and can get as serious as methamphetamine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

waz said:


> I bet even the ones living in states where firearms are easy to get hold of don't bother.



Definitely, but like I said its not like every state there is a gun store in every block heck in NYC thanks to Covid-19 the only gun store which was owned by Chinese dude closed down like early this month
https://untappedcities.com/2020/05/...gun-shop-in-new-york-city-closes-permanently/



Aspen said:


> You'd be surprised. Having a gun is part of both American and Pakistani culture



only aspects I bet you most Northeasterners or East Coast people would not have a gun or appalled by gun culture same goes in Pakistan only in KPK and Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Aspen said:


> You'd be surprised. Having a gun is part of both American and Pakistani culture.
> 
> Houston Texas has a huge Pakistani population and a lot of gun owners.



Good to hear my kin are protecting themselves. They should train at the gun range. You'd be surprised how becoming a familiar face puts people at ease. 
Do you practice the second amendment?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Genghis khan1

waz said:


> American Pakistanis do you know own a firearm


Most of them are cowards, specially the Karachi Lot. In general most Arabs and Muslims are bunch of wusses... Pretending to be good citizen by not owning a firearms. They think FBI will give them extra credit on their imaginary good citizen certificate for not owning a firearm. Instead of find out their right to own a firearm and to protect their business or family, they are happy in their paranoia of FBI spying over on their useless existence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aspen

OsmanAli98 said:


> Definitely, but like I said its not like every state there is a gun store in every block heck in NYC thanks to Covid-19 the only gun store which was owned by Chinese dude closed down like early this month
> https://untappedcities.com/2020/05/...gun-shop-in-new-york-city-closes-permanently/
> 
> 
> 
> only aspects I bet you most Northeasterners or East Coast people would not have a gun or appalled by gun culture same goes in Pakistan only in KPK and Balochistan



It's popular to own a gun here in Florida on the East coast as well as in a lot of the Southeast and rural areas in Northeast, very popular in Texas and out West.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CIA Mole

Lots of whites doing it to pin it on the blacks and make them look bad.


----------



## waz

OsmanAli98 said:


> only aspects I bet you most Northeasternes or East Coast people would not have a gun or appalled by gun culture same goes in Pakistan only in KPK and Balochistan



AJK is awash with firearms, proud of my ancestral home haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

Aspen said:


> You'd be surprised. Having a gun is part of both American and Pakistani culture.
> 
> Houston Texas has a huge Pakistani population and a lot of gun owners.
> 
> Houston was one of the few cities in the US that was safe last night and did not have any violent riots. Protests in Houston were only peaceful because everyone has a gun.
> 
> Legal gun ownership, concealed carry, and strong self defense laws makes cities safer. This is why Houston did not have any riots last night compared to the rest of the US which is burning.



Yes Houston is basically "Little Pakistan" of the south loads of people that use to live in Coney Island, and parts of Brooklyn and Queens moved down there in recent times and I am with you 100 percent on conceal carry and guns in general but NYS and NYC not easy at all


Genghis khan1 said:


> Most of them are cowards, specially the Karachi Lot. In general most Arabs and Muslims are bunch of wusses... Pretending to be good citizen by not owning a firearms. They think FBI will give them extra credit on their imaginary good citizen certificate for not owning a firearm. Instead of find out their right to own a firearm and to protect their business or family, they are happy in their paranoia of FBI spying over on their useless existence.



Exactly most are wussies and try to be part of the system and fail at that I say I am just apolitical and apathic at this point and a observer of politics


Aspen said:


> It's popular to own a gun here in Florida on the East coast as well as in a lot of the Southeast and rural areas in Northeast, very popular in Texas and out West.



Again maybe my NYC centric views is blinding my judgement



waz said:


> AJK is awash with firearms, proud of my ancestral home haha.



Almost forgot AJK and rural Punjab lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Genghis khan1 said:


> Most of them are cowards, specially the Karachi Lot. In general most Arabs and Muslims are bunch of wusses... Pretending to be good citizen by not owning a firearms. They think FBI will give them extra credit on their imaginary good citizen certificate for not owning a firearm. Instead of find out their right to own a firearm and to protect their business or family, they are happy in their paranoia of FBI spying over on their useless existence.



Sad to hear, regarding Karachi it's that metro mind set as well. Back in Pakistan they don't have guns either. Hopefully their mindset changes. 
Lol@certificate from the FBI, it's tragic they won't be around when things go wrong.



OsmanAli98 said:


> Almost forgot AJK and rural Punjab lol



You forgot Sind as well bro hahaha, crazy there. Actually it's only a few places, Pakistan by and large has a gun loving culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yankee-stani

waz said:


> Sad to hear, regarding Karachi it's that metro mind set as well. Back in Pakistan they don't have guns either. Hopefully their mindset changes.
> Lol@certificate from the FBI, it's tragic they won't be around when things go wrong.



FBI would probably think they are suspicious rather protect

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267168895728828416

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genghis khan1

Aspen said:


> Houston Texas has a huge Pakistani population and a lot of gun owners


Not True. Like I said earlier, most Pakistanis in Houston are from Karachi Bahi log type, and they are shitless scared of almost everybody and everything. The only Pakistani I know for sure who own firearm are either Punjabi’s or other ethics group. So very low few owns firearms.






Aspen said:


> Houston was one of the few cities in the US that was safe last night and did not have any violent riots. Protests in Houston were only peaceful because everyone has a gun.
> 
> Legal gun ownership, concealed carry, and strong self defense laws makes cities safer. This is why Houston did not have any riots last night compared to the rest of the US which is burning.


Again wrong, Houston is one of the worst hit city by Rioter. 14 police vehicle has been destroyed or damaged. George Floyd is Houston native and Kalas are going crazy. You can’t even enter download due to protest.

https://abc13.com/society/gov-abbott-declares-state-of-disaster-after-violent-protests/6223127/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Yeah accelerationist white supremacists. Who believe in order to bring about race wars is to cause de stabilization. Or essentially cause a catalyst event that causes race wars to start.

STUPID (in caps)


Dalit said:


> Every action has a reaction.
> 
> I heard that white extremists are plundering shops and looting left and right. Any truth to these allegations?





Genghis khan1 said:


> most Pakistanis in Houston are from Karachi Bahi log type


Hahahaha so true. Bhaiyas muslims scared of Hindus in India too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Still nothing compared to what they do with drones in other countries.

Why are these morons looting though, it seems to me these protests are being used by hooligans to get away with all kinds of illegal activities.

Say what you will about the American police being racist and trigger fingers, the fact that they aren't using live rounds to stop the looting shows their restraint and discipline.

Try this bullshit in Bangladesh and you'll get your body riddled with bullets, and that's exactly what you deserve for being such a menace.

Damaging public and private property is never right no matter the wrong against which you're protesting.

One black dude died big deal, let's go nuts and riot and give the racist pricks all the more reason to be racist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## obj 705A

LMAO you can't make this up, this is an old article (from 2017 or 2016) but I think it does reflect the problem in these days with racism & white supremacy that is prevelant in the US.
____________________________________





*‘We only kill black people,’ a cop told a woman — on camera. Now he’ll lose his job.*

Lt. Greg Abbott announced his intent to leave the Cobb County Police Department on Thursday, after his superiors told him he would be fired, according to the Atlanta Journal Constitution.

Dash-cam video shows Abbott standing outside a vehicle during a DUI traffic stop in July 2016. A female passenger can be heard telling the officer that she did not want to put her hands down to reach for her phone because, “I’ve just seen way too many videos of cops —.”

“But you’re not black,” the officer interrupted. “Remember, we only kill black people. Yeah, we only kill black people, right?”

Speaking at a news conference Thursday, Cobb County Police Chief Mike Register described Abbott as “honorable,” but said the officer had made a mistake, the newspaper reported.

“I don’t know what is in his heart,” the chief added, indicating Abbot would be fired, “but I know what came out of his mouth.”

Abbott’s attorney, Lance LoRusso, said Abbott is fully cooperating.

“His comments must be observed in their totality to understand their context,” LoRusso said in the statement Thursday to The Washington Post. “He was attempting to de-escalate a situation involving an uncooperative passenger. In context, his comments were clearly aimed at attempting to gain compliance by using the passenger’s own statements and reasoning to avoid making an arrest.”

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...fficer-told-a-woman-on-camera/?outputType=amp
____________________________________

so his excuse for saying that was that he wanted to comfort the woman by going along with her reasoning, she told him she is nervous because she saw videos of cops killing people, so his answer was along the lines of "hey I know you saw some videos, but if you look closely you will notice everyone we kill is black & you are not black".

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## waz

Genghis khan1 said:


> Not True. Like I said earlier, most Pakistanis in Houston are from Karachi Bahi log type, and they are shitless scared of almost everybody and everything. The only Pakistani I know for sure who own firearm are either Punjabi’s or other ethics group. So very low few owns firearms.



Not good at all. But they do have other strengths e.g. they are wealthy, give a lot to good causes, educated/established etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genghis khan1

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Still nothing compared to what they do with drones in other countries.
> 
> Why are these morons looting though, it seems to me these protests are being used by hooligans to get away with all kinds of illegal activities.
> 
> Say what you will about the American police being racist and trigger fingers, the fact that they aren't using live rounds to stop the looting shows their restraint and discipline.
> 
> Try this bullshit in Bangladesh and you'll get your body riddled with bullets, as you should for being such a menace.
> 
> Damaging public and private property is never right no matter the wrong against which they're trying to protest.


Only area gaining much support for protest are high crime area. Many of these protesters been in jail from one crime or another, they are either relative of criminals. Looting is just another opportunity for them not to get caught because of riots. Everyday police is making 200 arrest, most for assaulting Police or blocking roadways. But these looters will most probably walk free.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Genghis khan1 said:


> Only area gaining much support for protest are high crime area. Many of these protesters been in jail from one crime or another, they are either relative of criminals. Looting is just another opportunity for them not to get caught because of riots. Everyday police is making 200 arrest, most for assaulting Police or blocking roadways. But these looters will most probably walk free.



Who are looting the most ? African Americans I presume ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genghis khan1

waz said:


> Not good at all. But they do have other strengths e.g. they are wealthy, give a lot to good causes, educated/established etc.


Idk about that. Houston Area and south in general are raciest. It’s called silently racism. Kala support Kala, Gora to Gora and but without taking about it. In jobs in legal matters. I have seen Pakistani student in college (student employee) being told to go to different campus for every shift by all Kala management and fellow student coworker. Why they want her to quit and the can hire another Kala. While Desi just trying to fit in to survive. Indiana are still bit better and work together. So unlike rest of The US, Pakistani aren’t much successful (just average)unless they get professional degrees or bring in investment from overseas. Most bahya log stick with cellphone stalls, halal food or restaurants business. Those that are professional just do their thing and stay away from Desi crowd.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tower9

OsmanAli98 said:


> Yes Houston is basically "Little Pakistan" of the south loads of people that use to live in Coney Island, and parts of Brooklyn and Queens moved down there in recent times and I am with you 100 percent on conceal carry and guns in general but NYS and NYC not easy at all



Bet the food is bomb though. I've always felt like Pakistani joints had the best tandoori and naan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## waz

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Who are looting the most ? African Americans I presume ?



From the videos it's a whole mix.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genghis khan1

waz said:


> From the videos it's a whole mix.


Yap, mostly local Kala. immigrant African are educated or hard workers.



DalalErMaNodi said:


> Who are looting the most ? African Americans I presume ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

waz said:


> From the videos it's a whole mix.



White trash + African Americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

DalalErMaNodi said:


> White trash + African Americans.



Saw a fair amount of latinos, basically everyone out to get "free stuff".
Only Asians missing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aspen

Genghis khan1 said:


> Not True. Like I said earlier, most Pakistanis in Houston are from Karachi Bahi log type, and they are shitless scared of almost everybody and everything. The only Pakistani I know for sure who own firearm are either Punjabi’s or other ethics group. So very low few owns firearms.



I have a lot of Pakistani friends in Houston who own guns. But most are not from Karachi.



Genghis khan1 said:


> Again wrong, Houston is one of the worst hit city by Rioter. 14 police vehicle has been destroyed or damaged. George Floyd is Houston native and Kalas are going crazy. You can’t even enter download due to protest.
> 
> https://abc13.com/society/gov-abbott-declares-state-of-disaster-after-violent-protests/6223127/



Houston had a lot of peaceful protests last night but I don't think any of them turned violent and rioted like here in Tampa. The 14 police vehicles destroyed sounds like fiction, you have a source for that? I know we had 15 police vehicles damaged here in Tampa last night but we had huge riots also, I don't think Houston could have that many police cars destroyed. I haven't seen anything burning in Houston on the news compared to the arson and window smashing rampage in Tampa last night.

Legal gun ownership, concealed carry, strong self defense laws makes cities safer. Houston is a good example of it.

https://www.houstonchronicle.com/ne...Floyd-s-Yates-HS-classmates-hold-15306000.php

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Genghis khan1 said:


> immigrant African are educated or hard workers.



I would agree, in my personal experience I've found Africans (real ones) to be very Workaholic, quiet and well mannered.

My uncle owns a supermarket in Italy and his cashier who is an African immigrant returned him €5000 when my uncle forgetfully left his briefcase full of cash in the supermarket. He told me when he reached home that day without the money, as soon as he remembered on the way back in his car he started kicking himself for hiring an African as he presumed they're "thieves" but much to his surprise the African man closed shop and instead left the money exactly where it was supposed to be with a note.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Genghis khan1

DalalErMaNodi said:


> White trash + African Americans.


Mostly Hispanics not whites, white are only in Antifa protest area. They don’t wanna die inside getteo all black protest.



Aspen said:


> I have a lot of Pakistani friends in Houston who own guns. But most are not from Karachi.
> 
> 
> 
> Houston had a lot of peaceful protests last night but I don't think any of them turned violent and rioted like here in Tampa. The 14 police vehicles destroyed sounds like fiction, you have a source for that? I know we had 15 police vehicles damaged here in Tampa last night but we had huge riots also, I don't think Houston could have that many police cars destroyed without chaos at least as bad as Tampa.
> 
> https://www.houstonchronicle.com/ne...Floyd-s-Yates-HS-classmates-hold-15306000.php


Did you even read the news. Governor Abbot declare state of disaster due to Damage in Houston.






View attachment 637100





Many officers have been transported to Hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

Genghis khan1 said:


> Not True. Like I said earlier, most Pakistanis in Houston are from Karachi Bahi log type, and they are shitless scared of almost everybody and everything. The only Pakistani I know for sure who own firearm are either Punjabi’s or other ethics group. So very low few owns firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again wrong, Houston is one of the worst hit city by Rioter. 14 police vehicle has been destroyed or damaged. George Floyd is Houston native and Kalas are going crazy. You can’t even enter download due to protest.
> 
> https://abc13.com/society/gov-abbott-declares-state-of-disaster-after-violent-protests/6223127/



Yeah just like I expected those types would prefer to "work withen" the system and wave the Murican flag blah blah and speak like Murican English



Ahmet Pasha said:


> Yeah accelerationist white supremacists. Who believe in order to bring about race wars is to cause de stabilization. Or essentially cause a catalyst event that causes race wars to start.
> 
> STUPID (in caps)
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha so true. Bhaiyas muslims scared of Hindus in India too.



The White Nationalist types basically want a Racial Holy War or RAHOWA Afro Centrists have simliar views but against Whitey



DalalErMaNodi said:


> Still nothing compared to what they do with drones in other countries.
> 
> Why are these morons looting though, it seems to me these protests are being used by hooligans to get away with all kinds of illegal activities.
> 
> Say what you will about the American police being racist and trigger fingers, the fact that they aren't using live rounds to stop the looting shows their restraint and discipline.
> 
> Try this bullshit in Bangladesh and you'll get your body riddled with bullets, and that's exactly what you deserve for being such a menace.
> 
> Damaging public and private property is never right no matter the wrong against which you're protesting.
> 
> One black dude died big deal, let's go nuts and riot and give the racist pricks all the more reason to be racist.



Yes this will be another foot note for the Alt Right to use in their propaganda as usual



waz said:


> Not good at all. But they do have other strengths e.g. they are wealthy, give a lot to good causes, educated/established etc.





Genghis khan1 said:


> Only area gaining much support for protest are high crime area. Many of these protesters been in jail from one crime or another, they are either relative of criminals. Looting is just another opportunity for them not to get caught because of riots. Everyday police is making 200 arrest, most for assaulting Police or blocking roadways. But these looters will most probably walk free.





Genghis khan1 said:


> Idk about that. Houston Area and south in general are raciest. It’s called silently racism. Kala support Kala, Gora to Gora and but without taking about it. In jobs in legal matters. I have seen Pakistani student in college (student employee) being told to go to different campus for every shift by all Kala management and fellow student coworker. Why they want her to quit and the can hire another Kala. While Desi just trying to fit in to survive. Indiana are still bit better and work together. So unlike rest of The US, Pakistani aren’t much successful (just average)unless they get professional degrees or bring in investment from overseas. Most bahya log stick with cellphone stalls, halal food or restaurants business. Those that are professional just do their thing and stay away from Desi crowd.



But compared to the UK I would say Pakistanis are at average a lot better but politically and as collective we lack that much here 



Genghis khan1 said:


> Mostly Hispanics not whites, white are only in Antifa protest area. They don’t wanna die inside getteo all black protest.
> 
> 
> Did you even read the news. Governor Abbot declare state of disaster due to Damage in Houston.
> 
> View attachment 637098
> 
> View attachment 637100
> 
> View attachment 637099
> 
> Many officers have been transported to Hospital.




ouch


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

waz said:


> Saw a fair amount of latinos, basically everyone out to get "free stuff".
> Only Asians missing.



Asians and I believe I can speak for Pakistani and Bangladeshi Muslim type people here, absolutely loath the idea of stealing especially when abroad....the 'haram ki kamei' deal comes to mind.

Indians in America are well off so they wouldn't steal either not that Indians who live abroad are thieves to begin with.

South Asians have no time to protest, busy putting food on the table, calling back home to ask about parents and trying hard to get a visa for relative.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## tower9

waz said:


> Saw a fair amount of latinos, basically everyone out to get "free stuff".
> Only Asians missing.



That's why I said we're in this together. We're gonna make up a big proportion of those getting looted. I don't see Chinese or Indians looting shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aspen

Genghis khan1 said:


> Mostly Hispanics not whites, white are only in Antifa protest area. They don’t wanna die inside getteo all black protest.
> 
> 
> Did you even read the news. Governor Abbot declare state of disaster due to Damage in Houston.
> 
> View attachment 637098
> 
> View attachment 637100
> 
> View attachment 637099
> 
> Many officers have been transported to Hospital.



I know there was a lot of violence in Dallas including one guy with a machete but not in Houston to my knowledge. Maybe in 1 or 2 areas of Houston but it seems extremely limited compared to most places. And holding up signs is not considered violent protest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Asians and I believe I can speak for Pakistani and Bangladeshi Muslim type people here, absolutely loath the idea of stealing especially when abroad....the 'haram ki kamei' deal comes to mind.
> 
> Indians in America are well off so they wouldn't steal either not that Indians who live abroad are thieves to begin with.
> 
> South Asians have no time to protest, busy putting food on the table, calling back home to ask about parents and trying hard to get a visa for relative.



Yeah, why the **** would Asians be looting? We have a disproportionate number of small business owners in our ranks. We know how it is to operate a business and work hard to achieve success. Most Asians, both East and South Asians, have families that encourage us to focus on positive things like education and business ownership. There is no way that looting would even cross my mind even if there was a free iphone just sitting there in front of me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yankee-stani

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Asians and I believe I can speak for Pakistani and Bangladeshi Muslim type people here, absolutely loath the idea of stealing especially when abroad....the 'haram ki kamei' deal comes to mind.
> 
> Indians in America are well off so they wouldn't steal either not that Indians who live abroad are thieves to begin with.
> 
> South Asians have no time to protest, busy putting food on the table, calling back home to ask about parents and trying hard to get a visa for relative.



"Protesting" and "activism" is mainly done from the 2nd gen Confused "Woke" crowd among Asians.Our Parents tend to shield us by being more controlling of us outside and just focus on study and marry thats it



tower9 said:


> That's why I said we're in this together. We're gonna make up a big proportion of those getting looted. I don't see Chinese or Indians looting shit.




yupp I agree tho East Asians are little more respected by whites but I think this could change once China becomes the symbol of yellows taking over the world according to whites



Aspen said:


> I know there was a lot of violence in Dallas but not in Houston to my knowledge. Maybe in 1 or 2 areas of Houston but it seems extremely limited compared to most places. And holding up signs is not considered violent protest.



I mean Harris County is huge and well spread out could be one area in the Houston Area


----------



## tower9

OsmanAli98 said:


> "Protesting" and "activism" is mainly done from the 2nd gen Confused "Woke" crowd among Asians.Our Parents tend to shield us by being more controlling of us outside and just focus on study and marry thats it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yupp I agree tho East Asians are little more respected by whites but I think this could change once China becomes the symbol of yellows taking over the world according to whites



Nah, East Asians are going to get the most discrimination going forward because of Covid-19 looking like it arose in China and China becoming a threat to the US. China is not going away so it will become more and more of a threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aspen

Kudos to Miami police for supporting justice for George Floyd. Nice job.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267141011236687872

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genghis khan1

OsmanAli98 said:


> But compared to the UK I would say Pakistanis are at average a lot better but politically and as collective we lack that much here


Because UK gives out welfare, and you know when there is mufta, Pakistan like to get in line.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

tower9 said:


> Nah, East Asians are going to get the most discrimination going forward because of Covid-19 looking like it arose in China and China becoming a threat to the US. China is not going away so it will become more and more of a threat.



It's changing which is why I laugh at all those "East Asians" into WMAF and etc



Genghis khan1 said:


> Because UK gives out welfare, and you know when there is mufta, Pakistan like to get in line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Asians and I believe I can speak for Pakistani and Bangladeshi Muslim type people here, absolutely loath the idea of stealing especially when abroad....the 'haram ki kamei' deal comes to mind.
> 
> Indians in America are well off so they wouldn't steal either not that Indians who live abroad are thieves to begin with.
> 
> South Asians have no time to protest, busy putting food on the table, calling back home to ask about parents and trying hard to get a visa for relative.



I don't think there is any evidence any Asians are involved in these riots. However we are affected by it like many Americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

Nein said:


> United States of KaraBoga incoming!!!!
> 
> New York will be renamed New Istanbul.



New York is now Yeni Istanbul


----------



## I S I

What a third world uncivilized shithole... Oh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

OsmanAli98 said:


> It's changing which is why I laugh at all those "East Asians" into WMAF and etc



Yeah those Asian bitches are dumb as ****. Especially since many of the White males they are dating or are married to are actually the most racist White males who largely dated Asian women because they were "racially more acceptable" and represented the traditional conservative female in their eyes. Now they are waking up next to their slanty eyed Chicom wives and these Asian bitches are finding that their toxic husbands are now redirecting their rage against them. LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genghis khan1

Aspen said:


> I know there was a lot of violence in Dallas including one guy with a machete but not in Houston to my knowledge. Maybe in 1 or 2 areas of Houston but it seems extremely limited compared to most places. And holding up signs is not considered violent protest.


What do you smoke, seriously, there are a news link, State of disaster, Govt want to call in Feds, videos of people jumping over Houston Police Dept vehicle. Malls and store ransacked but your needle won’t move. What do eat in diet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Aspen said:


> Kudos to Miami police for supporting justice for George Floyd. Nice job.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267141011236687872



I don't get it, one black dude died, why are all the other blacks going bat shit crazy out on the streets amid a bloody pandemic.

No jobs? No kids to take care of at home? Or just no morals and respect for the authority?

Where are the African American CEOs of big companies, I'm yet to see one?

Some Floyd died big deal, massive loss for humanity, some world renowned scientists he was, he was going to end world hunger by engineering a new kind of crop that grows out of thin air.

Crying over nothing, he would've die in a drive by someday anyway. Most of African Americans are content with living off food stamps and handouts.



When you live the dirty life, you die dirty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valar.

By the way, all that what's happening in AMerica reminds me of 3 days long riots/looting/vandalising etc when Benazir died in december 2007. 

And then we got a gift of Zardari.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

Genghis khan1 said:


> What do you smoke, seriously, there are a news link, State of disaster, Govt want to call in Feds, videos of people jumping over Houston Police Dept vehicle. Malls and store ransacked but your needle won’t move. What do eat in diet?



Could be possible, but somehow I am not seeing it anywhere on the news besides the link you posted, but even that is kind of vague.



Valar. said:


> By the way, all that what's happening in AMerica reminds me of 3 days long riots/looting/vandalising etc when Benazir died in december 2007.
> 
> And then we got a gift of Zardari.



If Biden gets elected, this country will implode. Biden will not be able to control national riots in any way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

tower9 said:


> Yeah those Asian bitches are dumb as ****. Especially since many of the White males they are dating or are married to are actually the most racist White males who largely dated Asian women because they were "racially more acceptable" and represented the traditional conservative female in their eyes. Now they are waking up next to their slanty eyed Chicom wives and these Asian bitches are finding that their toxic husbands are now redirecting their rage against them. LMAO



Lmao they only marry squint eyed Asian women because they're docile and don't talk back. White women bark back, divorce and then all that alimony crapshoot, whereas Asian women and I mean south east Asians are docile folks, who will get slapped and then stay down.

Also white women expect and want a lot more from their husband than se Asians. Not to mention that all the ugly old white dudes are marrying se asian women, because all these women want is a good life and nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tower9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Lmao they only marry squint eyes Asian women because they're docile and don't talk back. White women bark back, divorce and then all that alimony crapshoot, whereas Asian and I mean south east Asians are docile folks, who will get slapped and then stay down.



I've seen a lot of these couples where the White man thought he was going to get a docile Asian wife but ends up with an uber bitchy and demanding Chinese wife who constantly hen pecks him to death. LOL That's karma bitch. 

Chinese women are actually among the most bitchy and controlling women on earth, which is why I largely do not like them and have avoided dating them. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aspen

DalalErMaNodi said:


> I don't get it, one black dude died, why are all the other blacks going bat shit crazy out on the streets amid a bloody pandemic.
> 
> No jobs? No kids to take care of at home? Or just no morals and respect for the authority?
> 
> Where are the African American CEOs of big companies, I'm yet to see one?
> 
> Some Floyd died big deal, massive loss for humanity, some world renowned scientists he was, he was going to end world hunger by engineering a new kind of crop that grows out of thin air.
> 
> Crying over nothing, he would've die in a drive by someday anyway. Most of African Americans are content with living off food stamps and handouts.
> 
> When you live the dirty life, you die dirty.




Did you see the video of George Floyd being choked?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genghis khan1

tower9 said:


> Yeah those Asian bitches are dumb as ****. Especially since many of the White males they are dating or are married to are actually the most racist White males who largely dated Asian women because they were "racially more acceptable" and represented the traditional conservative female in their eyes. Now they are waking up next to their slanty eyed Chicom wives and these Asian bitches are finding that their toxic husbands are now redirecting their rage against them. LMAO


Well socially awkward white male, who struggles with white females, find petite small Asian sexy and easy enough. While Asian women, just want to be more accepted In the society, so they compromised with white male when there is a similar Asian male available.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## baqai

my FIL is in US for past ten years and my in laws family got their green cards after a long wait, they went last year aur jab sai gayen hai pehlay corona and now this ... they are based in Orange County and I am worried for them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Genghis khan1 said:


> Well socially awkward white male, who struggles with white females, find petite small Asian sexy and easy enough. While Asian women, just want to be more accepted In the society, so they compromised with white male when there is a similar Asian male available.



Not only that but many of these Asian females are groomed by society to hate themselves and their own race, so they constantly hate on Asian men and seek out White men so they can feel like they are being accepted by society. They're in for a rude awakening. LOL 

BTW, I've never even been the type of Asian guy who hates on WMAF, I think to each their own, but it's undeniable to see these trends behind this particular type of coupling. I've usually preferred to date outside my race because most Asian American girls are basic and self-hating, which is unattractive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valar.

Aspen said:


> If Biden gets elected, this country will implode. Biden will not be able to control national riots in any way.



Biden wouldn't let it(riots) happen in the first place like Trump did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Genghis khan1 said:


> Well socially awkward white male, who struggles with white females, find petite small Asian sexy and easy enough. While Asian women, just want to be more accepted In the society, so they compromised with white male when there is a similar Asian male available.



This topic is way more interesting than some Floyd dying, being very honest here.

It's not only the people looking for a cheap trophy wife. This anime crap has taken the youth by storm too, especially that godforsaken filth called Hentai. 

Everywhere I go I see people watching anime and fantasing about Asian cartoon like women.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genghis khan1

Valar. said:


> Biden wouldn't let it(riots) happen in the first place like Trump did.


Biden is acting like PMLN right now. Anything for the votes. That guy doesn’t gives a flying F about blacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267185184211972097
Not far from where I am at


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267179801879687168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267198115133755393


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Genghis khan1 said:


> Biden is acting like PMLN right now. Anything for the votes. That guy doesn’t gives a flying F about blacks.



Dindus don't give a f-+k about themselves or they wouldn't drop out of school and peddle drugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

Aspen said:


> I live in Tampa, Florida. I know there's a lot a lot of chaos being shown on TV, but I just wanted to take a minute to show that these riots are affecting real people.
> 
> These places are 30 minutes from my house and I visited them on a regular basis. I put before and after pictures of every place. I also threw in a a couple pictures from Orlando since I drive there frequently as well.
> 
> AT&T Fowler Avenue, Tampa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Champs Fowler Avenue, Tampa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KFC Fowler Avenue, Tampa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> University Mall Fowler Avenue, Tampa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protestors blocking 408 (Busiest Expressway in Orlando)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Container Store Millenia, Orlando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krispy Creme Millenia, Orlando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panda Express Millenia, Orlando



Have you ever considered why they attack these things?

1. People are angry. Listen to the very real fear of black people. The police is the 6th biggest cause of death for young black men in America. White America wants to silence them not listen to them. Colin Kapernaek is a case in point. 

2. For a lot of black people these brands and thier owners represent the political system that oppresses them. 

3. They're often to poor to enjoy these places. They at best will get a shitty miminum wage job there. It doesn't represent them or thier community - it represents the rich white man taking advantage of the downtrodden black man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> This topic is way more interesting than some Floyd dying, being very honest here.
> 
> It's not only the people looking for a cheap trophy wife. This anime crap has taken the youth by storm too, especially that godforsaken filth called Hentai.
> 
> Everywhere I go I see people watching anime and fantasing about Asian cartoon like women.



MATCH MADE IN HEAVEN. LMAO I cant even.






+






+

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

Genghis khan1 said:


> Biden is acting like PMLN right now. Anything for the votes. That guy doesn’t gives a flying F about blacks.













Biden is such a veggie he would pander to anyone just for votes


----------



## Aspen

baqai said:


> my FIL is in US for past ten years and my in laws family got their green cards after a long wait, they went last year aur jab sai gayen hai pehlay corona and now this ... they are based in Orange County and I am worried for them



Orange County California or Orange County Florida?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Police Brutality*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266957030285127687


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266969809125666818


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266987316905562113


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266998840521097216


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267011092045115392


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267021883938988038

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/30/opinions/2020-echoes-of-1968-zelizer/index.html


----------



## Aspen

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Have seen videos of African Americans shooting up stores run by innocent south Asians ?
> 
> You can turn your back on these folks or you'll get shot or as they say it get popped.
> 
> When you have a reputation like that it's hard to go out unnoticed. If Americans really where that racist than how come Muslims still continue to live in relative peace in America ? Racist folks should be after the Muslims more than blacks.
> 
> Fact of the matter is, even a racist prick knows that your average Muslim especially if not an Arab isn't a given threat. Whereas with African Americans you can't be sure, you might get jumped at any moment.



People aren't angry that the cop choked him because he was black.

People are angry that the cop choked him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

tower9 said:


> MATCH MADE IN HEAVEN. LMAO I cant even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +




Schoolgirl clothing gives me the shivers. This Hentai Anime Asian women craze actually has a sinister lining underneath. Look at all the silent pedophilia shown in the anime and that crap.

Asian women have fully accepted their role as eye candy and are now seeking white men online while wearing schoolgirl outfits, you connect the dots.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Police Brutality*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267033010295042048


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267048521787531267


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267066627901624322


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267113315613806592


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267119621951217667


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267168204863926274

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Schoolgirl clothing gives me the shivers. This Hentai Anime Asian women craze actually has a sinister lining underneath. Look at all the silent pedophilia shown in the anime and that crap.
> 
> Asian women have fully accepted their role as eye candy and are now seeking white men online while wearing schoolgirl outfits, you connect the dots.



Racial inferiority and a desperate need for White validation is a hell of a drug, my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Aspen said:


> People aren't angry that the cop choked him because he was black.
> 
> People are angry that the cop choked him.



People are spoilt.

If you're angry at cops choking someone to death, then it means it doesn't happen regular, hence the outcry. They should be glad it doesn't happen often. 

White people and people who live in white countries are just spoilt, cops = trouble, they are not your friend. My dad taught me one thing and that is to avoid interactions with the police as much as possible and not to give the cops something to hold against me.

From the video it seems this Floyd character did something to warrant getting restrained.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

Valar. said:


> Biden wouldn't let it(riots) happen in the first place like Trump did.



If it was anybody else besides Biden, it would be a landslide victory.

If Biden can't win an election even while Trump is dealing with global pandemic, national riots, 14.7% unemployment, tanked stock market, and destroyed economy, then he doesn't deserve to be President. How incompetent is Biden if he loses to Trump reelection in this level of chaos.

If there is one thing I have learned in my life living here, it is that Americans would rather have a strong leader who makes bad decisions than a weak leader who makes good decisions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

tower9 said:


> Racial inferiority and a desperate need for White validation is a hell of a drug, my friend.



That's because we hold their culture in higher regard than that of our own.

However I personally, hold that my own culture is superior to theirs. We may be poorer and less advanced than them but our parents teach and drill into us morals, ethics and family values.

They have none of these things and their marriages are a joke, it's very clear to be honest. Their culture is only superior if look at the outlandish display of wealth and advancement but look at it closely and without bias and it becomes clear that out primitive culture is actually superior.

White people are like a ship with no captain, they talk big about finding themselves, finding their inner selves but I say that's a load of crap. 

I was born with one goal and that is to work for the betterment of my life and that of my family and then that of my people. White people have everything at their feet at birth so they don't appreciate it and hence their lifelong soul searching adventures, they either find booze, suicide or just decide to live until they die. No purpose in life, so you tell me which culture is superior.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genghis khan1

313ghazi said:


> Have you ever considered why they attack these things?
> 
> 1. People are angry. Listen to the very real fear of black people. The police is the 6th biggest cause of death for young black men in America. White America wants to silence them not listen to them. Colin Kapernaek is a case in point.
> 
> 2. For a lot of black people these brands and thier owners represent the political system that oppresses them.
> 
> 3. They're often to poor to enjoy these places. They at best will get a shitty miminum wage job there. It doesn't represent them or thier community - it represents the rich white man taking advantage of the downtrodden black man.


These are excuses. fact is:

Highest crime rate by demographics.

Lowest productivity rate.

Instead of school they chose gangster life.

Most Low and mid level govt job have blacks, with little schooling. Just because another black hook them up with favor. Where as for similar job, Desi with 2 or 4 years degree will struggle.

since they have Black women in most low govt admin jobs, there is a massive waste and frauds in social welfare When it comes to awarding black people free govt money.

Universities Study done by expert shows, in similar Violent incidents b/w Police and Suspect, white and Hispanic are much more likely to die than black. Black just happen to be involve in more incidents, therefore data shows more black incidents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

Aspen said:


> If it was anybody else besides Biden, it would be a landslide victory.
> 
> If Biden can't win an election even while Trump is dealing with global pandemic, national riots, 14.7% unemployment, tanked stock market, and destroyed economy, then he doesn't deserve to be President. How incompetent is Biden if he loses to Trump reelection in this level of chaos.
> 
> If there is one thing I have learned in my life living here, it is that Americans would rather have a strong leader who makes bad decisions than a weak leader who makes good decisions.



Americans forget "Political scandals" pretty quick Clinton after Monica was like bombing Iraq,Yugoslavia and Sudan in late 1998/1999 and everyone forgot about Monica right after Bush was super unpopular in early 2001 then 9/11 came his popularity exploded Obama in 2010/2011 having issues "target OBL" IN Pakistan won in 2012


----------



## Valar.

Genghis khan1 said:


> These are excuses. fact is:
> 
> Highest crime rate by demographics.
> 
> Lowest productivity rate.
> 
> Instead of school they chose gangster life.
> 
> Most Low and mid level govt job have blacks, with little schooling. Just because another black hook them up with favor. Where as for similar job, Desi with 2 or 4 years degree will struggle.
> 
> since they have Black women in most low govt admin jobs, there is a massive waste and frauds in social welfare When it comes to awarding black people free govt money.
> 
> Universities Study done by expert shows, in similar Violent incidents b/w Police and Suspect, white and Hispanic are much more likely to die than black. Black just happen to be involve in more incidents, therefore data shows more black incidents.



Your low key racism is pretty obvious to everyone. j/s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267176238960922624
*Saboteurs *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267196318251794433

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Dindus are so very oppressed! What a bunch of lazy bums who can only make up excuses.

The British bent us over and gave us a right #-£+_+£( and yet we're here aren't we? As independent nations moving towards advancement, albeit slowly.

Do we hate the English for enslaving us ? Yes but not the current generation of Brits, actually our people goto the UK and live well.

So what is the excuse for these black folk, they don't know how lucky they are being born citizens of a first world country and a race card at hand to use whenever required. Ingrates!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

DalalErMaNodi said:


> That's because we hold their culture in higher regard than that of our own.
> 
> However I personally, hold that my own culture is superior to theirs. We may be poorer and less advanced than them but our parents teach and drill into us morals, ethics and family values.
> 
> They have none of these things and their marriages are a joke, it's very clear to be honest. Their culture is only superior if look at the outlandish display of wealth and advancement but look at it closely and without bias and it becomes clear that out primitive culture is actually superior.
> 
> White people are like a ship with no captain, they talk big about finding themselves, finding their inner selves but I say that's a load of crap.
> 
> I was born with one goal and that is to work for the betterment of my life and that of my family and then that of my people. White people have everything at their feet at birth so they don't appreciate it and hence their lifelong soul searching adventures, they either find booze, suicide or just decide to live until they die. No purpose in life, so you tell me which culture is superior.


Which is why I laugh at these "white nationalists" if they ever get their ideal world will probably still killing each other Hitler did that with Slavs and Russians cause "Asiatic mongrels" and how can Russian from ex USSR who immigrated in the 90s and 2000s get even with White Anglo Protestant who is been here since like 1600s lol same with these American Afro Centrists they cant even relate to African Nigerian Immigrant who is probably a Doctor


----------



## tower9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> That's because we hold their culture in higher regard than that of our own.
> 
> However I personally, hold that my own culture is superior to theirs. We may be poorer and less advanced than them but our parents teach and drill into us morals, ethics and family values.
> 
> They have none of these things and their marriages are a joke, it's very clear to be honest. Their culture is only superior if look at the outlandish display of wealth and advancement but look at it closely and without bias and it becomes clear that out primitive culture is actually superior.
> 
> White people are like a ship with no captain, they talk big about finding themselves, finding their inner selves but I say that's a load of crap.
> 
> I was born with one goal and that is to work for the betterment of my life and that of my family and then that of my people. White people have everything at their feet at birth so they don't appreciate it and hence their lifelong soul searching adventures, they either find booze, suicide or just decide to live until they die. No purpose in life, so you tell me which culture is superior.



That's why I fucking hate it that the US is constantly preaching and forcing its system unto other people. It's almost like a religion that unless a country accepts liberal democracy, they are a "heathen". 

Liberal democracy is turning into a disaster. But the ship has no captain and is too heavy to realize its about to hit an iceberg.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riscol

Any McDonald clowns willing to comment on this sort of racism happening over in the US? I have never seen this happening in Europe where police would be saying this.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yankee-stani

All of American MSM be it Fox,CNN,NBC and ABC have practically downplayed Covid-19 for a week now, with the riots attention has shifted just few weeks back all of the MSM on their channels had numbers of cases, and deaths next to ticker now no more really shows how the media can hype events for their liking as usual


----------



## tower9

Well, thats because they've been covering Covid-19 nonstop, that's old news. The country is now ignited in flames because of the riots so obviously that's going to be the main focus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

tower9 said:


> That's why I fucking hate it that the US is constantly preaching and forcing its system unto other people. It's almost like a religion that unless a country accepts liberal democracy, they are a "heathen".
> 
> Liberal democracy is turning into a disaster. But the ship has no captain and is too heavy to realize its about to hit an iceberg.



Odd the "End of History" which envison a world run by liberal democracy and American exceptionalism was written by a Japanese-American Francis Fukuyama in 1989/1990 man sucks to be him and he has changed his tone also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

I personally think Overseas Pakistanis, who live abroad and has Pakistani roots should not get involved in this. Pakistani Americans should not choose sides by supporting whites or blacks. Its a racial matter and let the US government and the targetted community resolve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tower9

OsmanAli98 said:


> Odd the "End of History" which envison a world run by liberal democracy and American exceptionalism was written by a Japanese-American Francis Fukuyama in 1989/1990 man sucks to be him and he has changed his tone also



Yeah he admitted he was drunk on euphoria. Nearly everything he predicted did not come true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

Sometimes I wonder if US would be better with state controlled media.

MSM profits from chaos and spreading fear which is pretty bad for our democracy, worse than anything state controlled media could do, projecting a false sense of stability and peace.

State controlled media is not great but it still seems less toxic and destructive compared to MSM.

1. People pretend to live in a calm, peaceful world with state controlled media.
2. MSM force feeds people ugly truths and stirs outrage every day to profit.

Would you rather pretend to live in a calm, peaceful world world or be forcefed ugly truths daily?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

Aspen said:


> Sometimes I wonder if US would be better with state controlled media.
> 
> MSM profits from chaos and spreading fear which is pretty bad for our democracy.
> 
> State controlled media is not great but it still seems less toxic and destructive compared to MSM.



Well NPR and PBS are quasi owned by the Federal Govt, its the same thing American Media and Soft Power mainly Hollywood and the news industry have links with the state in some capacity since World War II and Cold War look at Operation Mockingbird


----------



## riscol

I remember seeing how US was strongly condemning the Hong Kong police how they were treating the rioters but we know what we saw. Rioters were setting police and civilians on fire. In the US it is the police threatening to kill the protesters who fight for justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Yankee-stani

AsianLion said:


> I personally think Overseas Pakistanis, who live abroad and has Pakistani roots should not get involved in this. Pakistani Americans should not choose sides by supporting whites or blacks. Its a racial matter and let the US government and the targetted community resolve it.



https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/amer...f-the-rioting-and-protests-in-america.669056/

I made a thread on this subject please feel free to expand and I agree 100 percent with you we gain nothing by backing any side in this racial tension



tower9 said:


> Yeah he admitted he was drunk on euphoria. Nearly everything he predicted did not come true.



Now he is basically saying "democracy is being tested" a part of him wants the status quo to stay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

Meh anyways most journalists working abroad do tend to collude with some powers


----------



## riscol

The US is in a state of emergency. Over 100.000 deaths and steaming towards 2 millions infected. Couple of cities where riots are happening demanding for justice. The CIA fueled this sort of turmoil in Hong Kong and now it is happening in the US. Karma?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

Interestingly Whites are immigrants as well as Blacks, Asians, Spanish, Pakistanis and Indians etc.


----------



## Aspen

OsmanAli98 said:


> Well NPR and PBS are quasi owned by the Federal Govt, its the same thing American Media and Soft Power mainly Hollywood and the news industry have links with the state in some capacity since World War II and Cold War look at Operation Mockingbird



Yeah NPR and PBS are so much more soothing to listen to.

I know state run media gets a bad rap but honestly it is so much more enjoyable, calming, and relaxing to listen to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

OsmanAli98 said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/amer...f-the-rioting-and-protests-in-america.669056/
> 
> I made a thread on this subject please feel free to expand and I agree 100 percent with you we gain nothing by backing any side in this racial tension
> 
> 
> 
> Now he is basically saying "democracy is being tested" a part of him wants the status quo to stay



Of course he wants the status quo to stay, he was one of the biggest proponents of liberal democracy. But the status quo is being blown to shreds literally minute by minute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

tower9 said:


> Of course he wants the status quo to stay, he was one of the biggest proponents of liberal democracy. But the status quo is being blown to shreds literally minute by minute.


https://www.ekathimerini.com/252782...mocracy-will-be-tested-warns-francis-fukuyama

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Aspen said:


> Sometimes I wonder if US would be better with state controlled media.
> 
> MSM profits from chaos and spreading fear which is pretty bad for our democracy, worse than anything state controlled media could do, projecting a false sense of stability and peace.
> 
> State controlled media is not great but it still seems less toxic and destructive compared to MSM.
> 
> 1. People pretend to live in a calm, peaceful world with state controlled media.
> 2. MSM force feeds people ugly truths and stirs outrage every day to profit.
> 
> Would you rather pretend to live in a calm, peaceful world world or be forcefed ugly truths daily?



These are the reasons why China has state controlled media. 

People shit on China for censorship without realizing that it serves a purpose, and the main purpose is to keep society stable and reduce conflicts.



Aspen said:


> Yeah NPR and PBS are so much more soothing to listen to.
> 
> I know state run media gets a bad rap but honestly it is so much more enjoyable, calming, and relaxing to listen to.



Yeah there was once a day when PBS represented the standard in American news reporting. Now all you have are verbal death matches and unhinged screaming from FOX to MSNBC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

tower9 said:


> These are the reasons why China has state controlled media.
> 
> People shit on China for censorship without realizing that it serves a purpose, and the main purpose is to keep society stable and reduce conflicts.
> 
> Yeah there was once a day when PBS represented the standard in American news reporting. Now all you have are verbal death matches and unhinged screaming from FOX to MSNBC.



Exactly

Imagine if Pakistan had state controlled media, we could finally get rid of this media outrage and instill some ethics and moral values into Pakistani society and people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

tower9 said:


> These are the reasons why China has state controlled media.
> 
> People shit on China for censorship without realizing that it serves a purpose, and the main purpose is to keep society stable and reduce conflicts.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah there was once a day when PBS represented the standard in American news reporting. Now all you have are verbal death matches and unhinged screaming from FOX to MSNBC.



Pakistan made a mistake in opening its media to private firms in the early 2000s should have invested in making PTV and Radio Pakistan like BBC,CBC or now TRT American Media is cahoots with the US elite only 5 corporations run the MSM here in the 1980s and early 1990s it was 500 companies


----------



## Aspen

OsmanAli98 said:


> Pakistan made a mistake in opening its media to private firms in the early 2000s should have invested in making PTV and Radio Pakistan like BBC,CBC or now TRT American Media is cahoots with the US elite only 5 corporations run the MSM here in the 1980s and early 1990s it was 500 companies



Yeah we really need something, either state controlled media or something like TRT or Al Jazeera.

I wonder why Imran Khan hasn't made this a priority yet. Imagine a trusted, credible global English language Pakistani news outlet like TRT or Al Jazeera.

I think the closest thing Pakistan has right now to state controlled media/TRT/Al Jazeera is Indus News.

Indus News is English language, very professional and comparable to TRT/Al Jazeera.

Problem is that its not being promoted enough globally and most Pakistanis don't even know about it. But it seriously should be. Indus is probably the best news channel in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

KARAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA B OGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

zectech said:


> Erdogan and Putin should have joint no-fly zone patrols over US cities. Fly their fighters over the US to protect the people of the US.



LMAO Crazy world dude. Never thought I'd see the day that leaders of countries like Turkey are sitting in judgment of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

tower9 said:


> LMAO Crazy world dude. Never thought I'd see the day that leaders of countries like Turkey are sitting in judgment of us.



DAS RITE ERDOGAN IS THE LEADER OF KARA BOGAS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

These McDonald clowns here do not like their own president but love it when Trump blasting all anti China topics to meddling with China's territorial affairs to trade war. So are these clowns going to vote for his re-election or would rather shoot him?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

Is not fun anymore when its happen in your own country.
In Hong Kong the media cover up the destruction of that city, those where called "freedom fighters", now that its happening in home, the media are calling those "domestic terrorists".

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

I'm stuck between thinking America as country is getting what it deserves, disgust and intense loathing for these rioters and total awe at the gall these dindus have making fuss over one unfortunate death amid a pandemic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

DalalErMaNodi said:


> I'm stuck between thinking America as country is getting what it deserves, disgust and intense loathing for these rioters and total awe at the gall these dindus have making fuss over one unfortunate death amid a pandemic.



I am like watching the screens of my laptop and tv and just watching it burn tbh


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

OsmanAli98 said:


> I am like watching the screens of my laptop and tv and just watching it burn tbh



I only regret that some small business owners are getting their life's work undone in a matter of hours.

You know immigrants trying to make a life, opening up shop, things finally start to look up and then some dindu dies and this poor man's shop gets looted. Truly sad for those people

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tower9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> I only regret that some small business owners are getting their life's work undone in a matter of hours.
> 
> You know immigrants trying to make a life, opening up shop, things finally start to look up and then some dindu dies and this poor man's shop gets looted. Truly sad for those people



The most notable thing about the looting this time is that massive numbers of White people are involved as well. It's not just a Black or Latino thing. I think this goes to show how much the system has impoverished the White working class amidst the rising inequality as the billionaire and financier class has continued to loot more and more of the country's wealth through further corporate welfare and stimulus packages for Wall Street.

Most of these looters are White in this video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

Let's see how long before someone tries to jump fence at White House and gets shot by snipers on the roof

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

tower9 said:


> The most notable thing about the looting this time is that massive numbers of White people are involved as well. It's not just a Black or Latino thing. I think this goes to show how much the system has impoverished the White working class amidst the rising inequality as the billionaire and financier class has continued to loot more and more of the country's wealth through further corporate welfare and stimulus packages for Wall Street.
> 
> Most of these looters are White in this video



Yeah cause only Whites are stupid enough to buy Louis Vuitton at full price ahahaha 

Asians always buy the identical knockoffs for a quarter of the price like normal people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tower9

Aspen said:


> Yeah cause only Whites are stupid enough to buy Louis Vuitton at full price ahahaha
> 
> Asians always buy the identical knockoffs for a quarter of the price like normal people.



I don't think these White looters are paying Full Price. LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

tower9 said:


> The most notable thing about the looting this time is that massive numbers of White people are involved as well. It's not just a Black or Latino thing. I think this goes to show how much the system has impoverished the White working class amidst the rising inequality as the billionaire and financier class has continued to loot more and more of the country's wealth through further corporate welfare and stimulus packages for Wall Street.
> 
> Most of these looters are White in this video



Whites don't normally loot, they are indulging in this, perhaps because it's Louis Vuitton and as we know the white lifestyle sort of revolves around wealth and clout, so they wanna get their hands on some bling, not that it's right.

LV is big enterprise, they'll get over their losses but I'm more concerned about the poor small business owners who are irrevocably getting shafted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Whites don't normally loot, they are indulging in this, perhaps because it's Louis Vuitton and as we know the white lifestyle sort of revolves around wealth and clout, so they wanna get their hands on some bling, not that it's right.
> 
> LV is big enterprise, they'll get over their losses but I'm more concerned about the poor small business owners who are irrevocably getting shafted.



Ive seen plenty of other videos of looting and there were decent numbers of White people involved. It was actually surprising.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

@Aspen you are an uncle tom for not standing up against racist whites


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

AsianLion said:


> I personally think Overseas Pakistanis, who live abroad and has Pakistani roots should not get involved in this. Pakistani Americans should not choose sides by supporting whites or blacks. Its a racial matter and let the US government and the targetted community resolve it.






EXACTLY!.........Neither Whites or Blacks are our friends or allies. After 9-11, both were carrying out anti-Muslim attacks and calling for the death and destruction of Muslims and their countries. To hell with them. Let the Whites and Blacks kill eachother. Serves both of them right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

AsianLion said:


> I personally think Overseas Pakistanis, who live abroad and has Pakistani roots should not get involved in this. Pakistani Americans should not choose sides by supporting whites or blacks. Its a racial matter and let the US government and the targetted community resolve it.



I've said this again and again several times, I don't think there is any evidence Pakistanis or Asians in general are involved in these riots. However we are affected by them like many Americans

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Genghis khan1

Valar. said:


> Your low key racism is pretty obvious to everyone. j/s


Facts and stats aren’t raciest. You apparently don’t know much about US society.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

tower9 said:


> Ive seen plenty of other videos of looting and there were decent numbers of White people involved. It was actually surprising.



Dindus have made the world hell because one dindu died, a situation of anarchy prevails, anybody who hasn't been made to believe stealing is wrong will do so.

There's two types of people :

People who don't steal due to the law and it's ever present claws.

People who don't steal because they believe it's a morally wrong and hold themselves to be better than a thief.

You see the former will steal when they get a chance; absence of law and order. The latter won't.

Some whites it appears are falling under the former criteria although dindus are the majority in this category.

You need parents to teach you morals, and when your parents are busying doing drugs and drive by shootings, how can you learn morals? You won't, you'll just be another Floyd with no education or goal in life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> EXACTLY!.........Neither Whites or Blacks are our friends or allies. After 9-11, both were carrying out anti-Muslim attacks and calling for the death and destruction of Muslims and their countries. To hell with them. Let the Whites and Blacks kill eachother. Serves both of them right.



Same thing with Republicans and Democrats, neither are our friends.

One area where Pakistan is way ahead of US and India is that we have third party PTI that broke decades of 2 party duopoly of PPP and PMLN.

US cannot break Republican/Democrat duopoly and India cannot break BJP/Congress duopoly. But Pakistan has done the impossible and broken PPP/PMLN duopoly with PTI.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Valar.

Genghis khan1 said:


> Facts and stats aren’t raciest. You apparently don’t know much about US society.



It doesn't take facts/stats for somebody to openly see what kinda low key racist grudge some people have against some particular communities. Case in point, last few pages of this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Dindus have made the world hell because one dindu died, a situation of anarchy prevails, anybody who hasn't been made to believe stealing is wrong will do so.
> 
> There's two types of people :
> 
> People who don't steal due to the law and it's ever present claws.
> 
> People who don't steal because they believe it's a morally wrong and hold themselves to be better than a thief.
> 
> You see the former will steal when they get a chance; absence of law and order. The latter won't.
> 
> Some whites it appears are falling under the former criteria although dindus are the majority in this category.
> 
> You need parents to teach you morals, and when your parents are busying doing drugs and drive by shootings, how can you learn morals? You won't, you'll just be another Floyd with no education or goal in life.



I agree but your characterizations don't necessarily fall along racial lines. Anybody can be one or another.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

tower9 said:


> I don't think these White looters are paying Full Price. LMAO



Yeah but even then, they're looting a full price LV when they could buy a cheap LV knockoff for quarter price. Even better, they could loot a knockoff, what's the knockoff seller gonna do? Call the cops and get his own counterfeit stall busted?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

riscol said:


> Any McDonald clowns willing to comment on this sort of racism happening over in the US? I have never seen this happening in Europe where police would be saying this.



Obviously Nazi boy you are a complete idiot to take what he said literally since the facts say otherwise

https://www.statista.com/statistics/585152/people-shot-to-death-by-us-police-by-race/
*Number of people shot to death by the police in the United States from 2017 to 2020, by race*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## War Thunder

Aspen said:


> I live in Tampa, Florida. I know there's a lot a lot of chaos being shown on TV, but I just wanted to take a minute to show that these riots are affecting real people.
> 
> These places are 30 minutes from my house and I visited them on a regular basis. I put before and after pictures of every place. I also threw in a a couple pictures from Orlando since I drive there frequently as well.
> 
> AT&T Fowler Avenue, Tampa





Dude, those protestors are people with courage who are standing up for something they found flawed in their society.
They are not like your fellow "sleeping" Pakistan brethren who can see all shit and stay silent until herded like goats by some dumbass Molana.

And when people fight, when people stand up, some things are bound to go wrong, but things always go wrong before they go right.
You might not be able to associate with them for one being a Pakistan and a lazy passive observer for the mess in the society, and for two being a person there to earn his livelihood more than worried about how American society works as a whole.

But this shit needed to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

sad state of affairs.


----------



## Genghis khan1

Aspen said:


> Same thing with Republicans and Democrats, neither are our friends.
> 
> One area where Pakistan is way ahead of US and India is that we have third party PTI that broke decades of 2 party duopoly of PPP and PMLN.
> 
> US cannot break Republican/Democrat duopoly and India cannot break BJP/Congress duopoly. But Pakistan has done the impossible and broken PPP/PMLN duopoly with PTI.


Both Republican and Democrat work with the blessing of US Establishment. Of course public do their part, politicians do their corruption but establishment is holding the scale, judiciary does its part but all in sync with Establishment. Where both PPP and PMLN were becoming a security risk so Pakistani establishment kicked both of them out of the game.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riscol

McDonald clown do not wish to face reality is understandable.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aspen

Angry Easterling said:


> @Aspen you are an uncle tom for not standing up against racist whites



Police brutality is not a race issue, it is a social issue that left wing turned into a race issue. There are black cops who will choke George Floyd the same way as a white cop.

The problem is not that he was black but that he was choked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

tower9 said:


> I agree but your characterizations don't necessarily fall along racial lines. Anybody can be one or another.



I'm not disputing that, rather I'm building on that statement when I say people are of two categories.

To have morals, you need good parenting or guardianship, afterall parents are the first role models for their children. It's a well known fact that African American families are completely dysfunctional, infact dysfunctional is an understatement. 

Statistics may sound racist but it's just raw data, analyse it and you'll know why these racial disparities and discrepancies exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Valar. said:


> It doesn't take facts/stats for somebody to openly see what kinda low key racist grudge some people have against some particular communities. Case in point, last few pages of this thread.






Who gives a damn. Not our problem. Let the Whites and Blacks kill each other. Whites are not the friend or allies of Pakistani people but neither are blacks. Both american Blacks and Whites were united in going to Muslim nations and killing innocent Muslims. I now hope they kill each other. To hell with them both.


----------



## QWECXZ

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Obviously Nazi boy you are a complete idiot to take what he said literally since the facts say otherwise
> 
> *Number of people shot to death by the police in the United States from 2017 to 2020, by race*
> 
> View attachment 637132


The number of people in this case is not a good indicator at all. Normalize it by each group's percentage of the US population and then put it here again. I can do it on my own, but I'm too lazy to draw a bar chart for it and export it here. lol

Also, don't forget to export the legend of the chart too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aspen

War Thunder said:


> Dude, those protestors are people with courage who are standing up for something they found flawed in their society.
> They are not like your fellow "sleeping" Pakistan brethren who can see all shit and stay silent until herded like goats by some dumbass Molana.
> 
> And when people fight, when people stand up, some things are bound to go wrong, but things always go wrong before they go right.
> You might not be able to associate with them for one being a Pakistan and a lazy passive observer for the mess in the society, and for two being a person there to earn his livelihood more than worried about how American society works as a whole.
> 
> But this shit needed to happen.



Protesting and rioting are not the same thing.

What is rioting going to solve? It is only going to hurt a genuine cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Valar.

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Who gives a damn. Not our problem. Let the Whites and Blacks kill each other. Whites are not the friend or allies of Pakistani people but neither are blacks. Both american Blacks and Whites were united in going to Muslim nations and killing innocent Muslims. I now hope they kill each other. To hell with them both.



It's not about who are our allies or who are not. It's about racial characterisation of entire communities which should be avoided.

Just like you don't like others to racially characterise you, don't do that to others.


----------



## Genghis khan1

Valar. said:


> It doesn't take facts/stats for somebody to openly see what kinda low key racist grudge some people have against some particular communities. Case in point, last few pages of this thread.


And what communities are we talking about? Let me see where did I step on your fragile community tail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267222630123397121

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## War Thunder

Aspen said:


> Protesting and rioting are not the same thing.
> 
> What is rioting going to solve? It is only going to hurt a genuine cause.




Rioters are not protestors. They are often the state installed black sheep to justify use of force against the protestors.
Why do you think the army and national guard wont be able to keep these buildings safe if they wanted? They wanted this carnage on media for what is to come next.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar.

Genghis khan1 said:


> And what communities are we talking about? Let me see where did I step on your fragile community tail.



Nobody should racially characterize any community, whether whites, blacks or us or whoever.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KAL-EL

Aspen said:


> Protesting and rioting are not the same thing.
> 
> What is rioting going to solve? It is only going to hurt a genuine cause.



This ^^ Rioting and looting will not help their cause. Optically it turns people off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Valar. said:


> It's not about who are our allies or who are not. It's about racial characterisation of entire communities which should be avoided.
> 
> Just like you don't like others to racially characterise you, don't do that to others.






blacks and Whites were doing it to us after 9-11. Nice to see they are now doing it to each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar.

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> blacks and Whites were doing it to us after 9-11. Nice to see they are now doing it to each other.



They were doing wrong then. You don't do what they did and end this cycle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genghis khan1

Valar. said:


> Nobody should racially characterize any community, whether whites, blacks or us or whoever.


There is more to it. Again every stats is documented And stats aren’t raciest. if you don’t like it, don’t do the crime. Dur ky dhol sohwany.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Valar. said:


> They were doing wrong then. You don't do what they did and end this cycle.



This cycle never ends, racial tension cannot be compared to hatred of an entire religion and it's adherents.

Racism will sort itself out in 100 or so years, religious hatred will still exist as it has since Islam came to logger heads with the crusaders. 

As long as fundamentalists and nutjobs exist religious hatred will exist. So it's safe to say forever.


----------



## tower9

pkuser2k12 said:


> *Police Brutality*
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267033010295042048
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267048521787531267
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267066627901624322
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267113315613806592
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267119621951217667
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267168204863926274



Fucking crazy. This is the rise of Fascism in this country.


----------



## Valar.

Genghis khan1 said:


> There is more to it. Again every stats is documented And stats aren’t raciest. if you don’t like it, don’t do the crime. Dur ky dhol sohwany.



I'm quite sure you are aware of some of our own country fellows and what kinda stats are there about them in some foreign countries and from own country. Would you like people to characterize us or our community?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Valar. said:


> They were doing wrong then. You don't do what they did and end this cycle.





American blacks and Whites killed millions of innocent Muslims in their countries. We have never done anything to them.
I hope there is a race war and the blacks and whites slaughter each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Who gives a damn. Not our problem. Let the Whites and Blacks kill each other. Whites are not the friend or allies of Pakistani people but neither are blacks. Both american Blacks and Whites were united in going to Muslim nations and killing innocent Muslims. I now hope they kill each other. To hell with them both.



As I said, police brutality is not a race issue, it is a social issue left wing turned into a race issue. If police officer who choked him was black, it would be obvious that the problem is bad police culture that encourages choking. However, since cop was white, everyone thinks it is a race issue. Reality is there are black cops who would choke George Floyd since cops in general are trained to choke. People don't see white cops as enemy but cops in general as enemy since neither black or white would hesitate to do it. People are angry because when you're being choked, it doesn't matter if a white cop is choking you or a black cop, what people are angry about is that cops in general use excessive force, choking should not be standard policy if person is not resisting. If a black cop choked George Floyd, that doesn't make it ok. This is why people are angry, since choking is not done because a cop is black or white but because of bad police culture that encourages excessive force. People mistakenly think a black cop would never choke a black guy but this is really not true. Outrage would have been the same, but nobody would call it a race issue, it would be a social issue. That is the problem with police brutality, it is not a race issue, it is a social issue. All cops get the same training and a black cop is as dangerous as a white cop since both will choke you, and that is what people are outraged about, not that the cop is white but that he choked George Floyd. Muslims kill Muslims all the time and it is a social issue, but when a different religion person kills a Muslim, it becomes a religious issue.

Also dual containment failed spectacularly in the Iran-Iraq war.

US and Israel thought they would let Iranians and Iraqis kill each other, but it ended up backfiring when Iran installed a Shia gov't in Iraq and both allied against US and Israel. Dual containment became a huge security nightmare that later allowed Iran to reach Israel after getting involved in Syria and creating a land bridge directly connecting Iran to Israel via Iran friendly governments in Iraq and Syria. It could not have happened without failed US policy of dual containment that wanted Iranians and Iraqis to kill each other, ultimately leading to a more powerful Iran allied with a friendly Iraq and a massive failure for US and Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Genghis khan1

Valar. said:


> I'm quite sure you are aware of some of our own country fellows and what kinda stats are there about them in some foreign countries and from own country. Would you like people to characterize us or our community?


I may not like it, but it will neither change the fact nor the perception that ABCD is thug, Thief or druggy. You don’t like it ,Than Fix it.


----------



## Yankee-stani

tower9 said:


> Fucking crazy. This is the rise of Fascism in this country.



Rise of polirization

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

QWECXZ said:


> The number of people in this case is not a good indicator at all. Normalize it by each group's percentage of the US population and then put it here again. I can do it on my own, but I'm too lazy to draw a bar chart for it and export it here. lol
> 
> Also, don't forget to export the legend of the chart too.



The cop says "we *only* shoot white people". So percentages really have no meaning in this *absolute* context. Which btw was sarcasm by the officer since he is well aware of the actual numbers.


----------



## tower9

OsmanAli98 said:


> Rise of polirization



The country is already extremely polarized. I think what is happening is the complete breakdown of the democratic system and justification for authoritarianism. 

I told you this Covid-19 was planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Hamartia Antidote said:


> The cop says "we *only* shoot white people". So percentages really have no meaning in this *absolute* context. Which btw was sarcasm by the officer since he is well aware of the actual numbers.


I wasn't talking about the video, and you weren't talking about the video either. You were replying to @riscol on racism in the US. And I pointed out the fallacy of your argument.

If you want to discuss numbers, your numbers must first become normalized to give a better and more realistic picture of the truth. You haven't even put the legend of the chart there. Either don't back up your argument with data, or if you do, do it correctly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267210834238988289

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

QWECXZ said:


> I wasn't talking about the video, and you weren't talking about the video either. You were replying to @riscol on racism in the US. And I pointed out the fallacy of your argument.
> 
> If you want to discuss numbers, your numbers must first become normalized to give a better and more realistic picture of the truth. You haven't even put the legend of the chart there. Either don't back up your argument with data, or if you do, do it correctly.



I *was* talking about the video since the title is
* US police officer comforts white woman by telling her "we only kill black people" *

But I can comment on racism. Certainly it happens. The four officers in Minneapolis certainly seem to have had a history of attacks and their superiors were looking the other way.


----------



## Aspen

pkuser2k12 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267210834238988289



Oh shit


----------



## El Sidd

Dalit said:


> I am just enjoying whilst the house of my enemy burns. I know it is not a nice thing, but I won't lie. The feeling is genuine.
> 
> Americans rejoiced whilst they killed Pakistanis during drone strikes. American deep state glorifies and sponsors balkanization of Pakistan. American deep state openly carried out Salala and pretended it was a mistake.
> 
> I am sorry man. I cannot feel sorry for my enemies.



You support PM Niazi.

Need i say more


----------



## jericho

riscol said:


> I have never seen this happening in Europe where police would be saying this.


Below are examples of incidents in Europe










Though, if you are really concerned about this topic, don't look at Europe or US, there are many more bizarre cases happening in the developing world


----------



## ARMalik

This is nothing; the whole freaking LA was set on fire in 1992. This is just a few bumps here and there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

American white cops are now openly making the White Power sign with their hands to mock the protesters:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267197352521146370

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## baqai

Aspen said:


> Orange County California or Orange County Florida?



They are in Cali


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267241108884426752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267247159897882626

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

Genghis khan1 said:


> These are excuses. fact is:
> 
> Highest crime rate by demographics.
> 
> Lowest productivity rate.
> 
> Instead of school they chose gangster life.
> 
> Most Low and mid level govt job have blacks, with little schooling. Just because another black hook them up with favor. Where as for similar job, Desi with 2 or 4 years degree will struggle.
> 
> since they have Black women in most low govt admin jobs, there is a massive waste and frauds in social welfare When it comes to awarding black people free govt money.
> 
> Universities Study done by expert shows, in similar Violent incidents b/w Police and Suspect, white and Hispanic are much more likely to die than black. Black just happen to be involve in more incidents, therefore data shows more black incidents.



.


----------



## Brainsucker

Aspen said:


> As I said, police brutality is not a race issue, it is a social issue left wing turned into a race issue. If police officer who choked him was black, it would be obvious that the problem is bad police culture that encourages choking. However, since cop was white, everyone thinks it is a race issue. Reality is there are black cops who would choke George Floyd since cops in general are trained to choke. People don't see white cops as enemy but cops in general as enemy since neither black or white would hesitate to do it. People are angry because when you're being choked, it doesn't matter if a white cop is choking you or a black cop, what people are angry about is that cops in general use excessive force, choking should not be standard policy if person is not resisting. If a black cop choked George Floyd, that doesn't make it ok. This is why people are angry, since choking is not done because a cop is black or white but because of bad police culture that encourages excessive force. People mistakenly think a black cop would never choke a black guy but this is really not true. Outrage would have been the same, but nobody would call it a race issue, it would be a social issue. That is the problem with police brutality, it is not a race issue, it is a social issue. All cops get the same training and a black cop is as dangerous as a white cop since both will choke you, and that is what people are outraged about, not that the cop is white but that he choked George Floyd. Muslims kill Muslims all the time and it is a social issue, but when a different religion person kills a Muslim, it becomes a religious issue.
> 
> Also dual containment failed spectacularly in the Iran-Iraq war.
> 
> US and Israel thought they would let Iranians and Iraqis kill each other, but it ended up backfiring when Iran installed a Shia gov't in Iraq and both allied against US and Israel. Dual containment became a huge security nightmare that later allowed Iran to reach Israel after getting involved in Syria and creating a land bridge directly connecting Iran to Israel via Iran friendly governments in Iraq and Syria. It could not have happened without failed US policy of dual containment that wanted Iranians and Iraqis to kill each other, ultimately leading to a more powerful Iran allied with a friendly Iraq and a massive failure for US and Israel.



Yes, I agree. The current American problem is more about social issue; and the gap between Rich and Poor widening. With recent Covid 19 disaster and 20% of unemployment, people can easily get angry about everything. Added of how their police harsh treatment make people target them as the common enemy of everyone.

Of course I'm sure that Trump is also aware about this. So he wants to divert the people rage into China. With China as a common enemy, people won't blame the government for the situation. But this riot show everything on why Trump did to antagonize China for these whole years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## casual

Today I saw even my neighbors going to join the protests in SF/SJ. I'm actually against the protests but It's so hard to side with the police here when half of them are on power trips and abuse their authority. Any good reputation the police may have had before just evaporated.


----------



## BTruth

riscol said:


> Any McDonald clowns willing to comment on this sort of racism happening over in the US? I have never seen this happening in Europe where police would be saying this.


Just so you know I worked part-time in a store and I used to receive a call every other day being called F*** you ****. ANd one of the customers once asked me where you are from when I told him he said that your country is a terrorist and a terrible country. And wanna know something even cooler?One of my racist **** colleagues told me not to wear a mask because he felt uncomfortable because I looked like a terrorist. Wanna know more??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rambro

The mistreatment of non-white people by whites is an age-old racist problem that dates far back.
Natives of various lands and Africans suffered the most.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atan651

USA should be broken up just like the Soviet Union. Now that would be a 'beautiful sight' indeed!


----------



## Aspen

Semi truck drives into crowd

https://www.kare11.com/video/news/l...polis/89-df0d4a06-1b5e-468f-a887-b496491477cf


----------



## Soumitra

Genghis khan1 said:


> But in US Blacks are protesting while Blacks are in The Majority In India.
> 
> Just random pictures, Wrong analogy. Doesn’t make sense.


There are no whites in India. 

In US blacks are protesting and are backed by lefty loonies

In India Muslims are protesting and are backed by lefty loonies

Both are using the same tactics


----------



## nahtanbob

Dalit said:


> Every action has a reaction.
> 
> I heard that white extremists are plundering shops and looting left and right. Any truth to these allegations?


why don't you come to America and show us ?



313ghazi said:


> If you think more black people are in prison because they commit crimes rather than because the US justice system is flawed against them - then you need to research into this.
> 
> Don't buy white propaganda.


there is a good reason pakistanis are emigrating to White societies than Black societies



AsianLion said:


> I personally think Overseas Pakistanis, who live abroad and has Pakistani roots should not get involved in this. Pakistani Americans should not choose sides by supporting whites or blacks. Its a racial matter and let the US government and the targetted community resolve it.



at the end of the day Pakistani Americans have voted with Whites. it is a no-brainer


----------



## Aspen

baqai said:


> They are in Cali



I live in 1hr distance from Orange County Florida. Really hectic and busy place, insane weather.

I heard Orange County California is pretty nice. Very relaxing, nice weather, wealthy expensive area for rich retired folks.

I think only thing Orange County Florida and Orange County California have in common is that there is Disneyland in both.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## casual

whatever happened to the 1st amendment?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fisher1

I don't know how Pakistanis of all people have the gall to criticise America. Let me refresh your memory.

In Sahiwal, a family was brutally murdered in broad daylight by Pakistan special forces and the children left were about to be kidnapped and forver disappeared until one of special forces saw someone recording them on camera, at which point they ran away like cowards.

Our Prime Minister was in Dubai saying me too busy man, me deal with this later when i got time.

Nobody came out on streets rioting.

Today, that family, those kids are known as terrorists and those murderers are heroes. The dead people family wasn't given a chance to explain that no, we aren't terrorists, in fact, the dead family had someone in police as well.

The people who murdered them probably got medals because they sure as hell didn't get any punishment neither do we know who they are.

I don't see America calling that black person a terrorist and the policeman as a hero doing his duty. No, he's charged with murder.

I don't see Americans saying blacks are responsible for commiting all the crimes and it was just a mistake?

This is why America is a superpower and we are zero. Their morality is extremely above where we are.

The Chinese should shut up first. You literally threw poor blacks out that African ambassador had to say on record this is horrible. You are raping Uighurs and murdering them everyday and you're going to criticise America for one isolated incident.

I love America, i wish i could fly there but they have made it so hard. We did their dirty work but never ever thought about benefit of Pakistanis. For helping them in Afghanistan, we should have asked them to ease visa restrictions but i guess Pakistan is another Iran. Forcefully enslaving its people so they can't fly anywhere.

I have seen more Islam being followed in West than Pakistan.

The whole nation was in PTSD for months afraid to go out, what if we are killed by those special forces and become Sahiwal terrorists? and it was business as usual for our elites. Me too busy with da sheikh bro, me come back then give a tweet, mkay


----------



## GHALIB

casual said:


> whatever happened to the 1st amendment?



they deserve it arrest them .


----------



## Trango Towers

GHALIB said:


> they deserve it arrest them .


Only an Rss would agree

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHALIB

Trango Towers said:


> Only an Rss would agree



hindustanis will not take instructions from muslim league of pakistan .


----------



## forcetrip

Just a few weeks ago 











Heil Hitlers and coughing on police after breaking into capitol building. Their president instead of threatening them with the military talked about making a deal with them.


----------



## Yaseen1

I think u.s secret agencies are planning for military takeover and riots are carried out by their agents so they end freedom of citizens and ultimately inject nano chips in body of public by using forced vaccination of covid19,u.s people will face new type of slavery in coming years and there may be no elections in future


----------



## bsruzm

mohammad45 said:


> No it's not. But prostitution is allowed in Turkey, that's all I know about your country. No Offense! As a NATO country you have to follow whatever they dictate. Also the gay parade in Turkey Lmao.


"While *prostitution* is illegal in *Iran*, the Shiah institution of Nikah mut'ah (temporary *marriage*, usually called Sigheh in *Iran*) allows contractual short-term relations between both sexes. Usually, a dowry is given to the temporary wife."

You van laugh even harder now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Nearly 40 cities impose curfews, National Guard activated in 15 states and Washington, D.C.*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

US is hell bent to instigate riots and disturbance in Hong kong, Xinjiang and Tibet, and now has riots and chaos all over its own lands, what an irony.


----------



## Safriz

So the trumpeters of democracy won't give people their right to protest?
But will bomb Iraq to impose democracy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

beijingwalker said:


> *Nearly 40 cities impose curfews, National Guard activated in 15 states and Washington, D.C.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good New


----------



## Yaseen1

ground is being prepared by u.s establishment for martial law and end of democracy ,all this seems planted by those who want to make new world order and will result in new type of slavery in coming years


----------



## mmr

excellent. Dont give up. I think they need to keep protesting until there are real reform in us criminal justice system. 

Otherwise this will keep happening again and again. Short term pain. but in long term this will be good.


----------



## GHALIB

Safriz said:


> So the trumpeters of democracy won't give people their right to protest?
> But will bomb Iraq to impose democracy



right to loot and rioting ? why can't they do it peacefully ?



beijingwalker said:


> US is hell bent to instigate riots and disturbance in Hong kong, Xinjiang and Tibet, and now has riots and chaos all over its own lands, what an irony.


give democratic rights to hongkong citizens .


----------



## atan651

Civil war won't be far off. T is sending out his supporters to confront these heroic protesters who only want justice.


----------



## Trango Towers

GHALIB said:


> hindustanis will not take instructions from muslim league of pakistan .


Hindustani??? You are an RSS reject.. the same pakistani took pakistan from you. Yiu dream day and night about Pakistan. Hell you even live on pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

I got the curfew alert on my phone, 7:30PM-6AM curfew here in Tampa. Anyone who goes out will be shot on sight. Hopefully things don't escalate to Hong Kong level. If anyone is bored, listen to the police scanner in major US cities right now, ton of action out there.


----------



## Aspen

Yaseen1 said:


> I think u.s secret agencies are planning for military takeover and riots are carried out by their agents so they end freedom of citizens and ultimately inject nano chips in body of public by using forced vaccination of covid19,u.s people will face new type of slavery in coming years and there may be no elections in future



If ever there was a potential for a military coup in America, now is that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

Americans and Germans face off again after WWII but this time the Germans are the good guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

Protests near the White House escalated on Sunday amid the continued fallout from the killing of George Floyd, with images on social media showing multiple fires and scenes of rowdy crowds even as a citywide curfew had been imposed.

Sunday night saw the third straight day of protests in the nation's capital following the release of a video last week showing a white police officer in Minneapolis kneeling on the neck of the 46-year-old Floyd, an unarmed black man. Floyd died in police custody shortly after the video was taken.

His death has sparked increasingly violent protests across the country, from Los Angeles to New York, and has led Minnesota officials to charge the police officer in the video, Derek Chauvin, with third-degree murder manslaughter.

Protests began peacefully in the nation's capital on Sunday afternoon, but by the late evening had started to turn more chaotic, even after D.C. Mayor Muriel Bowser (D) announced a citywide curfew from 11 p.m. until 6 a.m. Monday morning.

Journalists and others on Twitter shared footage of the demonstrations from Lafayette Park, near the White House, showing a blazing bonfire and buildings in the area, including the the AFL-CIO headquarters, covered in graffiti. CNN correspondent Kate Bennett reported that the lobby of the AFL-CIO building has been set on fire. 

Adam Parkhomenko shared footage of one of the fires outside the White House, saying the scene resembled a "war zone."

Yahoo News reporter Hunter Walker reported that police advanced on protesters in Lafayette Park, firing tear gas at them and causing many of them to disperse.

Other reporters, including the Washington Post's Michelle Boorstein, reported that St. John's Church in Lafayette Square had been set on fire, but that the blaze had been extinguished. It was not immediately clear how much damage had been done to the church.

Scenes broadcast on cable news captured the frantic nature of Sunday night's protests. At one point, MSNBC's Garrett Haake could be heard cursing after being hit with what he said was a projectile of some sort, such as a rubber bullet. 

President Trump has spent most of Sunday tweeting, ramping up calls for "law and order" and urging city and state officials to "get tough" on protesters.

The president earlier in the weekend criticized Bowser following the protests near his residence, accusing her of not allowing D.C. police to work with the Secret Service in handling the demonstrations. Bowser shot back at Trump, calling him a "scared man."

https://thehill.com/homenews/news/500401-clashes-fires-near-white-house-as-protests-escalate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Hong kong riots lasted for a year and didn't have a curfew, why US had it so soon?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

I thought Trump is a warrior and not afraid of anything. He even fought in WWE and a gentleman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

A senior official in the direct chain of command for defending Washington D.C. told Fox News that more than 50 Secret Service officers have been injured Sunday night so far, and that some rioters are throwing bottles and Molotov cocktails.

As observed in New York City and elsewhere, groups in D.C. are planting cars filled with incendiary materials for future use, Fox News is told.

U.S. Marshals and Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) agents have been deployed to the streets of D.C. in an extraordinary move to beef up security alongside local police and Homeland Security agents, including the Secret Service, the Justice Department confirmed late Sunday. Fox News has learned U.S. Attorney for D.C. Mike Sherwin is heavily involved in the operation.

Additionally, the entire Washington, D.C. National Guard is being called in to help with the response to protests outside the White House and elsewhere in the nation’s capital, according to two Defense Department officials. Washington Mayor Muriel Bowser said Sunday that she had requested 500 DC Guardsman to assist local law enforcement. Later on Sunday, as the protests escalated, Army Secretary Ryan McCarthy ordered the rest of the Guardsman — roughly 1,200 soldiers — to report.

As authorities clashed with demonstrators for the third straight night, the parish house connected to the historic St. John’s Episcopal Church across the street from the White House was set on fire late Sunday. The parish house contains offices and parlors for gatherings. The basement, which was also torched, is used for childcare during church services, and had recently undergone renovations.

Before the blaze, church officials had said they were thankful that the previous day of protests hadn't significantly damaged the structure.

"We are fortunate that the damage to the buildings is limited," Rev. Rob Fisher, the rector of the church, said in a statement earlier Sunday, several hours before the fire was set. "There is some exterior graffiti, and the protective glass over one of the more modern stained-glass windows on the north side of the narthex has been broken (the stained glass itself is unharmed). ... This morning we secured, as best we could, our most valuable items."

The American Federation of Labor and Congress of Industrial Organizations (AFL-CIO) building was also set ablaze near the White House. The AFL-CIO is the nation's largest pro-union group.

An hour before the 11 p.m. ET curfew in D.C., police fired a major barrage of tear gas stun grenades into the crowd of more than 1,000 people, largely clearing Lafayette Park across the street from the White House and scattering protesters into the street.

Protesters piled up road signs and plastic barriers and lit a raging fire in the middle of H Street. Some pulled an American flag from a nearby building and threw it into the blaze. Others added branches pulled from trees. A cinder block structure, on the north side of the park, that had bathrooms and a maintenance office, was engulfed in flames.

Several miles north, a separate protest broke out in Northwest D.C., near the Maryland border. The Metropolitan Police Department says there were break-ins at a Target and a shopping center that houses Neiman Marcus, Saks Fifth Avenue Men’s Store, T.J. Maxx, a movie theater and specialty stores. Police say several individuals have been detained.

Separately on Sunday, Twitter suspended the account of Antifa, the left-wing group that Trump branded a terrorist organization earlier in the day. The suspension came after Antifa urged members to go into "white hoods" and "take what's ours." Twitter and President Trump have sparred in recent days over censorship.

The developments came as it emerged that the Secret Service took President Trump to the White House's underground bunker on Friday night, when protests outside the complex intensified.

A senior administration official confirmed the information to Fox News after The New York Times first reported the story.

“Wasn’t long. But he went," the official said Sunday.

The White House declined to comment.

“The White House does not comment on security protocols and decisions,” White House spokesman Judd Deere said.

Trump's precise position Sunday night was not immediately clear.

The D.C. demonstration Sunday was one of several around the country responding to the death of Floyd, a black man who died in police custody.

Four officers have been fired in the Floyd case, and one has been arrested and charged. A video showed the arrested officer kneeling on Floyd for several minutes as he screamed that he could not breathe, although an initial medical examiner's report found "no physical findings that support a diagnosis of traumatic asphyxia or strangulation" -- and cited Floyd's "underlying health conditions including coronary artery disease and hypertensive heart disease," as well as the "potential intoxicants" in his system.

Around the time Trump headed to the safety Friday night, multiple agents were being "assaulted with bricks, rocks, bottles, fireworks and other items" -- injuring a number of uniformed division officers and special agents, according to the Secret Service.

The extent of the injuries was unclear. No one reportedly made it over the White House fence, but the agency determined that the situation warranted immediate action.

Trump has said he had “watched every move” from inside the executive mansion during Friday's protest and “couldn't have felt more safe” as the Secret Service let the protesters carry on, “but whenever someone ... got too frisky or out of line, they would quickly come down on then, hard — didn't know what hit them.”

On Saturday morning, Trump praised the Secret Service for its protection of the White House the previous night, calling them “very cool & very professional” -- and warned that any protesters who breached the fence would have met by "vicious dogs" and "ominous weapons."

"The President doesn’t make the call to move to the bunker," Dan Bongino, a former lead Secret Service agent in the presidential protective detail and a Fox News contributor, wrote on Sunday. "The trained professionals of the Secret Service do."

While unusual, it isn't unprecedented for protectees to be taken to the underground bunker when there are aerial intrusions or other threats to the White House. Top White House officials, including then-Vice President Dick Cheney, were whisked to the bunker after the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks.

The mob outside the White House had also turned its rage on a Fox News crew early Saturday, chasing and pummeling the journalists in a harrowing scene captured on video.

Veteran reporter Leland Vittert was covering protests in Lafayette Park just before1 a.m. with three crewmembers when as many as a dozen masked protesters surrounded them, in footage caught by the Daily Caller.

After a protester lunged at Vittert while he was reporting on-air, the team made a beeline out of the park, with the hostile and growing crowd in pursuit.

Vittert and the crew were punched and hit with projectiles as they fled, and a Fox News camera was broken when a member of the mob tried to grab it.

Police fired pepper spray at demonstrators near the White House and the D.C. National Guard was called in this weekend, as the scene outside the White House seemed fraught again on Sunday night.

The Secret Service tweeted late Sunday: "In an effort to ensure public safety, pedestrians and motorists are encouraged to avoid streets and parks near the White House complex."

Hundreds of people converged on the White House and marched along the National Mall, chanting “Black Lives Matter,” “I can't breathe” and “No justice, no peace.”

Protesters threw water bottles, traffic cones, scooters, even tear gas cans at police lines. They set fire to a car and a trash bin and smashed windows, including at Bay Atlantic University. “What are you doing? That's a school,” one man yelled.

An American flag hanging at the Export-Import Bank was taken down, burned and replaced with a Black Lives Matter banner.

Trump appeared to cheer on the tougher tactics being used by law enforcement to disperse protesters Saturday night. He commended National Guard troops deployed in Minneapolis, declaring “No games!” and he also said police in New York City “must be allowed to do their job!”

“Let New York’s Finest be New York’s Finest,” Trump said on Twitter after returning to the White House from Florida, where he watched the launch of a SpaceX rocket. He did not talk to reporters upon his return and it was not clear if he could hear the protest over the sound of his helicopter. But for at least part of the flight, televisions on Air Force One were turned to Fox News and its coverage of the protests.

Earlier in the day, he had belittled the protesters and pledged to “stop mob violence.”

“I stand before you as a friend and ally to every American seeking justice and peace, and I stand before you in firm opposition to anyone exploiting this tragedy to loot, rob, attack and menace,” the president said after watching the launch of a SpaceX rocket. “Healing, not hatred, justice, not chaos, are the missions at hand.”

Police were in tactical gear. The D.C. National Guard was activated at the direction of the secretary of the Army and at the request of the Park Police to help maintain order near the White House, Commanding Gen. William J. Walker said in a post on the Guard's Facebook page.

While some protesters stayed near the White House, others marched through the streets chanting, “No justice and no peace.” and “Say his name: George Floyd.” The mood was angry and several speakers implored marchers to remain peaceful.

The march paused between the Washington Monument and the National Museum of African American History and Culture. Demonstrators sat down in the street for a moment of silence lasting for the eight minutes or more that the Minneapolis police officer reportedly knelt on Floyd's neck.

At the Lincoln Memorial, one organizer spoke over a megaphone. “Look to the left and to the right and thank that person. We can't hug anybody because of COVID, but I love you anyway.” Many of the protesters wore masks, but did not socially distance themselves.

Another group circled through the Capitol Hill neighborhood for at least an hour in cars, honking. A helicopter hovered overhead.

In a series of tweets earlier Saturday, Trump doubted protesters' allegiance to Floyd’s memory, saying they were “professionally managed.”

Trump later rejected the suggestion that he was stoking a potential conflict between protesters and his supporters. “I was just asking. But I have no idea if they are going to be here," he said. “MAGA is Make America Great Again. By the way, they love African American people. They love black people.”

At Saturday's demonstration, there was no evidence of a counter-move by Trump supporters.

The president also criticized the mayors of Washington and Minneapolis.

Trump said Minneapolis Mayor Jacob Frey “is probably a very good person, but he’s a radical, left mayor.” He then described how he watched as a police station in the city was overrun. “For that police station to be abandoned and taken over, I’ve never seen anything so horrible and stupid in my life," Trump said when speaking briefly to reporters at the White House.

He said Minnesota officials have to get tougher with rioters, and that by doing so they would be honoring the memory of Floyd.

The Secret Service said in a statement Saturday that six protesters were arrested in Washington and “multiple” officers were injured. There were no details on the charges or nature of the injuries. A spokesman for U.S. Park Police said their officers made no arrests, but several suffered minor injuries and one was taken to a hospital after being struck in the helmet by a projectile.

Acting Homeland Security Secretary Chad Wolf on Saturday called the protesters “criminals” who committed “acts of violence while hiding behind their First Amendment right of lawful protest.”

Late Saturday and early Sunday, protesters vented their rage by breaking into tony shops of Georgetown, on the western edge of the District, and in downtown Washington, breaking windows and glass doors of many stores and looting some of them.

In his tweeting, Trump claimed that many Secret Service agents were “just waiting for action” and ready to unleash “the most vicious dogs, and the most ominous weapons, I have ever seen." His reference to “vicious dogs” potentially being sicced on protesters revisits images from the civil rights movement when marchers faced snarling police dogs and high-pressure fire hoses.

In a news conference Saturday afternoon, Muriel Bowser, mayor of the nation’s capital, called Trump’s remarks “gross” and said the reference to attack dogs conjures up with the worst memories of the nation’s fight against segregation.

“I call upon our city and our nation to exercise restraint, great restraint, even as the president tries to divide us,” she said. “I feel like these comments are an attack on humanity, an attack on black America, and they make my city less safe.”

In contrast with the president’s tweets, the Secret Service said it “respects the right to assemble and we ask that individuals do so peacefully for the safety of all.”

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/se...underground-bunker-amid-george-floyd-protests

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*'Mr President, don't go hide': China goads US over George Floyd protests*

Officials and state media appear to revel in scenes of US unrest, comparing protests there to Hong Kong’s pro-democracy movement

Sun 31 May 2020 23.40 EDTLast modified on Sun 31 May 2020 23.41 EDT

Chinese officials and state media have seized on news of the protests sweeping the US, comparing the widespread unrest to the pro-democracy movement in Hong Kong and accusing Washington of hypocrisy.

Mass protests spread across multiple US states over the weekend, many escalating after police responded with teargas, pepper balls and other projectiles, and in some instances using vehicles to ram protesters. Some cities have seen arson and looting, and across the nation police have been criticised for using excessive force.

The protests were sparked by the death of George Floyd, an African American man killed by a white police officer in Minneapolis.

The US protests follow almost a year of highly visible and significant pro-democracy demonstrations in Hong Kong, where police are also repeatedly accused of using excessive force.

The US administration has been vocal in support of the pro-democracy movement in Hong Kong, particularly since Beijing’s declaration it would impose national security laws on the semi-autonomous region.

After days of chaotic scenes in the US, on Sunday China’s foreign ministry spokeswoman, Hua Chunying posted “I can’t breathe” – Floyd’s last words – to Twitter, with a screenshot of her American counterpart criticising China’s crackdown on Hong Kong.

Fellow ministry spokesman, Lijian Zhao retweeted numerous comments and reports on the protests, including from Russia’s deputy representative to the UN, accusing the US of double standards. “Why US denies China’s right to restore peace and order in HK while brutally dispersing crowds at home?” said Dmitry Polyanskiy.

State media has also revelled in the scenes of unrest unfolding in the US.

“US House Speaker Nancy Pelosi once called the violent protests in Hong Kong ‘a beautiful sight to behold.’… US politicians now can enjoy this sight from their own windows,” Hu Xijin, editor-in-chief of nationalist tabloid Global Times, wrote on Saturday.

China has often highlighted problems in the US to hit back against criticisms of its own human rights record, including treatment of minorities or most recently its handling of protesters in Hong Kong.

Beijing has repeatedly blamed “foreign forces”, including the US for inciting and driving the Hong Kong protests.

On Sunday, Hu said Hong Kong protesters were “obviously” behind the American demonstrations. “I highly suspect that Hong Kong rioters have infiltrated American states,” he wrote, earning him accusations of peddling conspiracy theories.

In a series of tweets and editorials over the weekend, Hu and his paper accused the US of hypocrisy.

“Mr President, don’t go hide behind the secret service,” said Hu. “Go to talk to the demonstrators seriously. Negotiate with them, just like you urged Beijing to talk to Hong Kong rioters.”

In another tweet he said both protests defied the law, subverted order, and were destructive, but that Hong Kong’s were seen as justified by the US, while those in the US were unjust.

He said Chinese people believed the US unrest was retribution for US government support for Hong Kong. “The Chinese government has not shown any support for the riots in the US. I hope that Americans notice Beijing’s restraint.”

The Twitter account of the Global Times has also published clips from the US protests, including one of a police vehicle ramming into protesters in New York city. The caption read: “Peacekeepers or mass murderers?”

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...ide-china-goads-us-over-george-floyd-protests

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 52051

What? so the America will be collapsed sooner than I expected?


----------



## Aspen

Minneapolis, Minnesota, USA - A semi-truck drove through a crowd of thousands of protesters who were marching down a highway in Minneapolis, Minnesota, on Sunday, witnesses told Al Jazeera. 

Live video of the incident showed demonstrators rallying against the death of George Floyd - an unarmed Black man who died on Monday after a white police officer knelt on his neck - running as the truck appeared to charge them. The truck then came to a stop, and protesters begin to gather around it. Police said no serious injuries among the protesters had been reported.

"[We] jumped over the barricade and into the grass" as the truck approached, said Sydney Rubel, who witnessed the incident. 

Rubel told Al Jazeera that she did not see the truck coming, but was alerted by other protesters to move out of the way.

Natalie Jokinen, another witness, told Jazeera that she and dozens of others, among them children, had been protesting peacefully when the incident took place.

"We were all sitting down, we could hear the truck getting faster and faster," Jokinen said, adding that she was "just terrified", by the events.

In a series of tweets, John Reinan, a reporter for the Minneapolis Star spoke to witnesses who said the driver drove the demonstrators at about 30 mph (48 kph).

"A truck came. The horns were blaring. It was picking up speed. It was ploughing down the highway into the protesters. It was the most terrifying thing I've ever seen," Reinan tweeted, quoting a witness named Melanie Ramos.

The Minnesota Department of Public Safety said in a tweet that the actions of the driver were "very disturbing" and incited "a crowd of peaceful demonstrators". 

Officials said that the driver suffered "non-life threatening injuries" and has been arrested. An investigation has been launched. 

Minnesota Commissioner of Corrections Paul Schnell called the incident "significant and great concern". 

The truck had a Kenan Advantage Group logo on it. The company said in a statement that it had been "informed of an incident involving one of our independent contractors in Minneapolis". It added it would cooperate with authorities. 

Other witnesses told Al Jazeera that protesters were throwing bikes in front of the truck "to try to get it to stop". 

Sunday's incident took place on the sixth day of protests in Minneapolis over police brutality and Floyd's death. 

Protesters are demanding all four Minneapolis officers involved in Floyd's death be charged. So far, only Derek Chauvin - the white officer who knelt on Floyd's neck for nearly nine minutes while Floyd pleaded "I can't breathe" - has been arrested. On Friday, he was charged with third-degree murder and manslaughter. 

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...g-protesters-minneapolis-200531153612524.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

#BLACK_LIVES_MATTERS 

Death to white terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

bsruzm said:


> "While *prostitution* is illegal in *Iran*, the Shiah institution of Nikah mut'ah (temporary *marriage*, usually called Sigheh in *Iran*) allows contractual short-term relations between both sexes. Usually, a dowry is given to the temporary wife."
> 
> You van laugh even harder now


That's a religious topic. So leave it at that.

Let's enjoy our moment with USA. Shall we? By the way, assassination word was chosen by Google translate. You could simply point tat that without showing your nature, just saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oracle

its not the first time , it will not be last time riots errupt. 
it will be over in a week max

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

If you had told me last year that Americans would experience a lockdown and pellet guns just like Kashmiri freedom fighters, I would never have believed it in 2019. 

Pakistan must seize this opportunity to highlight similarities between American protestors and Kashmiri freedom fighters. If Pakistan fails to use this historic opportunity to take action on Kashmir, then we do not deserve it. I sincerely hope Imran Khan sees the similarities between American protestors and Kashmiri freedom fighters and advances the cause with bold action.

Videos showed police officers in recent nights using batons, tear gas, pepper spray and rubber bullets on protesters, bystanders and journalists, often without warning or seemingly unprovoked. The footage, which has been shared widely online, highlighted the very complaints over police behavior that have drawn protests in at least 75 cities across the United States.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/31/us/police-tactics-floyd-protests.html

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## mmr

was there KFC bucket in the bunker for the orange baby? did secret service make sure that??

https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/01/politics/trump-white-house-racial-unrest-leadership/index.html

*While Trump shelters in the White House, America cries out for leadership*

lol. Orange baby.


----------



## GHALIB

Max said:


> #BLACK_LIVES_MATTERS
> 
> Death to white terrorists.





Oracle said:


> its not the first time , it will not be last time riots errupt.
> it will be over in a week max



some people on this forum are very hopeful that america is going to disintegrate in one week . 



Aspen said:


> Minneapolis, Minnesota, USA - A semi-truck drove through a crowd of thousands of protesters who were marching down a highway in Minneapolis, Minnesota, on Sunday, witnesses told Al Jazeera.
> 
> Live video of the incident showed demonstrators rallying against the death of George Floyd - an unarmed Black man who died on Monday after a white police officer knelt on his neck - running as the truck appeared to charge them. The truck then came to a stop, and protesters begin to gather around it. Police said no serious injuries among the protesters had been reported.
> 
> "[We] jumped over the barricade and into the grass" as the truck approached, said Sydney Rubel, who witnessed the incident.
> 
> Rubel told Al Jazeera that she did not see the truck coming, but was alerted by other protesters to move out of the way.
> 
> Natalie Jokinen, another witness, told Jazeera that she and dozens of others, among them children, had been protesting peacefully when the incident took place.
> 
> "We were all sitting down, we could hear the truck getting faster and faster," Jokinen said, adding that she was "just terrified", by the events.
> 
> In a series of tweets, John Reinan, a reporter for the Minneapolis Star spoke to witnesses who said the driver drove the demonstrators at about 30 mph (48 kph).
> 
> "A truck came. The horns were blaring. It was picking up speed. It was ploughing down the highway into the protesters. It was the most terrifying thing I've ever seen," Reinan tweeted, quoting a witness named Melanie Ramos.
> 
> The Minnesota Department of Public Safety said in a tweet that the actions of the driver were "very disturbing" and incited "a crowd of peaceful demonstrators".
> 
> Officials said that the driver suffered "non-life threatening injuries" and has been arrested. An investigation has been launched.
> 
> Minnesota Commissioner of Corrections Paul Schnell called the incident "significant and great concern".
> 
> The truck had a Kenan Advantage Group logo on it. The company said in a statement that it had been "informed of an incident involving one of our independent contractors in Minneapolis". It added it would cooperate with authorities.
> 
> Other witnesses told Al Jazeera that protesters were throwing bikes in front of the truck "to try to get it to stop".
> 
> Sunday's incident took place on the sixth day of protests in Minneapolis over police brutality and Floyd's death.
> 
> Protesters are demanding all four Minneapolis officers involved in Floyd's death be charged. So far, only Derek Chauvin - the white officer who knelt on Floyd's neck for nearly nine minutes while Floyd pleaded "I can't breathe" - has been arrested. On Friday, he was charged with third-degree murder and manslaughter.
> 
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...g-protesters-minneapolis-200531153612524.html



rioters and looters should be dealt with ruthlesly .


----------



## xuxu1457

The United States will not collapse, and such riots will occur every once in a while.
America first is white first at heart.
Racism is generally not spoken in the minds of Americans，But it won't go away.
Democracy is to ease this contradiction, demonstration, looting something, and then over, nothing will change.








By the way, he didn't send it today, China!




It is strange that the most comments under this are Indian，such as

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Globenim

Americans dont even know that the Hindu regime is brutalizing Muslims on a daily basis in the most savage ways you can imagine short of massacres. No graphic images are circulated 100 times a day on American media. No graphic narratives are circulated 100 times a da on American media. The opposite, its covered vaguely as some "unrests" and any report quickly pushed under the rug into the archives because of geopolitical interests favouring India.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Enigma SIG

Well, karma is a bitch unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

when people are looting in u.s it shows that their public is facing economic problems and have not enough money to buy these things,u.s economy benefits few rich people and ordinary people are suffering from joblessness and economic problems,I remember the time when people used to go for prayers in Islamic countries and left their shops opened with no one in them but due to good law and order situation no one ever attempted to loot these shops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

Oracle said:


> its not the first time , it will not be last time riots errupt.
> it will be over in a week max


They're powerless to enact change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

it seems u.s deep state want to kill trump


----------



## Trango Towers

GHALIB said:


> some people on this forum are very hopeful that america is going to disintegrate in one week .
> 
> 
> 
> rioters and looters should be dealt with ruthlesly .


I agree....does that apply to Hindu mobs running in the streets of India lynching minorities? or are they your brother terrorists?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Oracle

GHALIB said:


> some people on this forum are very hopeful that america is going to disintegrate in one week .


some people wants the world to burn just to see the drama 
thats mentality of most of indians for sure


----------



## Yaseen1

these hindus extremist will now justify their crimes in kashmir by saying that u.s police also used similar weapons against protesters but human rights groups of west are only concerned in human rights issues of nations working against their interests and only raise issue of Uighur
Muslims


----------



## AfrazulMandal

The world will ignore the plight of Muslims.

The African Americans have all my support though.

But expecting them to stand in solidarity with Muslims is a stretch. There are exceptions though. But that is what they are. The majority of African Americans do not care much about the plight of Muslims the world over. In terms of Islamophobia they are only marginally behind the rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Aspen said:


> Pakistan must seize this opportunity to highlight similarities between American protestors and Kashmiri freedom fighters. If Pakistan fails to use this historic opportunity to take action on Kashmir, then we do not deserve it



Be rational and not so emotional. Pakistan has no dog in this particular fight to back. Yes, the issue is worth highlighting, but drawing analogies between this particular issue (a race war in America) and the Kashmir struggle is counterproductive.

If we automatically place all American blacks in the box of kashmiri freedom fighters, are we excluding the feelings of the diverse range of people who constitute the state apparatus in USA? Certainly, some of them will be white supremacists but not all of them are such. Many American police do their job professionally and adhere to a strict code of engagement, using violence as a last resort. Now this does not compare with Indian state policy in Kashmir. Therefore, vilifying the American state as a default position is incorrect and certainly is not an analogy to draw up and attempt to use against Delhi.


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Yaseen1 said:


> these hindus extremist will now justify their crimes in kashmir by saying that u.s police also used similar weapons against protesters but human rights groups of west are only concerned in human rights issues of nations working against their interests and only raise issue of Uighur
> Muslims


The ibn Gau don't need justification. They have been hating Islam for the past 1400 years at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lincoln

AfrazulMandal said:


> The world will ignore the plight of Muslims.
> 
> The African Americans have all my support though.
> 
> But expecting them to stand in solidarity with Muslims is a stretch. There are exceptions though. But that is what they are. The majority of African Americans do not care much about the plight of Muslims the world over. In terms of Islamophobia they are only marginally behind the rest.



If I am correct, there was a time when Islam played a role in helping African Americans get equal rights and end state racism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Alternatiiv said:


> If I am correct, there was a time when Islam played a role in helping African Americans get equal rights and end state racism.


That was for THOSE who joined the Nation of Islam. Islam gave them what no other faith/system could.

If all the Afro Ams do so, that will be great. But that is not happening. Is it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

nahtanbob said:


> why don't you come to America and show us ?
> 
> 
> there is a good reason pakistanis are emigrating to White societies than Black societies
> 
> 
> 
> at the end of the day Pakistani Americans have voted with Whites. it is a no-brainer



I don't need to. We took good care of you in opiumland.

LOL Many Pakistanis prefer to be in their own land. This is another far-right myth. Probably Pepe the frog has destroyed some critical brain function of white extremists. The white savage wants to always feel good about himself. Look how great we are. They come here to live among us. Pakistanis love to live in Western nations. Muslims love to live in Western nations. Compare the numbers with other nationalities. You will be disappointed, Indian.



forcetrip said:


> Just a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heil Hitlers and coughing on police after breaking into capitol building. Their president instead of threatening them with the military talked about making a deal with them.



These are what we call the excellent white soldiers. The white soldier is protecting his heritage and culture through the barrel of a gun. The white footsoldier believes his culture and numbers are declining. The white soldier used to only hate brownies and Moslems. Now he has to hate China too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

This Amerian protest is organic and erupting from the people of the country. USA cannot blame Russia, China or any other country to instigate that. 

Now you can say the protest is happening in a bad shape, but this is the actual outcome of the actual people of America. *If the protest is bad, think what has gone into these people which is now coming out. America is now looking into the mirror. If the face looks ugly, it is not a fault of the mirror. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Dalit said:


> I don't need to. We took good care of you in opiumland.
> 
> LOL Many Pakistanis prefer to be in their own land. This is another far-right myth. Probably Pepe the frog has destroyed some critical brain function of white extremists. The white savage wants to always feel good about himself. Look how great we are. They come here to live among us. Pakistanis love to live in Western nations. Muslims love to live in Western nations. Compare the numbers with other nationalities. You will be disappointed, Indian.
> 
> 
> 
> These are what we call the excellent white soldiers. The white soldier is protecting his heritage and culture through the barrel of a gun. The white footsoldier believes his culture and numbers are declining. The white soldier used to only hate brownies and Moslems. Now he has to hate China too.



The only people they should be hating are the elites who are running this country to the ground in the shadows. But of course, the mainstream media won't tell them that. 

They may be excellent soldiers when it comes to using a gun, but they are dumb as bricks because they don't understand how they are being manipulated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vi-va

OsmanAli98 said:


> No its not its the root cause of the problems in this country
> 
> 
> 
> No the entire institutions have to be destroyed electoral politics have done nothing but kick the can down the road as usual


It's exactly the neo liberalism cause the problem in the first place, both Democrats and Republics pushed this agenda.


Valar. said:


> Liberalism is the way forward.


Liberalism is the way to backward not progress in any kind. And we are witnessing US reversing it's neo liberalism agenda under Trump administration.

The chaos is expected, if it's not Trump it will happen as well. But Trump managed the reversing too badly.



Aspen said:


> America needs a third party like PTI to break up PMLN and PPP like Republicans and Democrats.
> 
> Breaking 2 party duopoly system is one area where Pakistan is way ahead of both US and India.


Three party is worse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

Oracle said:


> some people wants the world to burn just to see the drama
> thats mentality of most of Indians for sure



calm down
it was meant for other guy who was crying for destruction of white race .



Trango Towers said:


> I agree....does that apply to Hindu mobs running in the streets of India lynching minorities? or are they your brother terrorists?



this apply for all looters and rioters .



Yaseen1 said:


> when people are looting in u.s it shows that their public is facing economic problems and have not enough money to buy these things,u.s economy benefits few rich people and ordinary people are suffering from joblessness and economic problems,I remember the time when people used to go for prayers in Islamic countries and left their shops opened with no one in them but due to good law and order situation no one ever attempted to loot these shops


very pathetic 
so you support looting if you can't buy ? 
immigrants from all over the world go to america and europe , make good fortune by hard labour , none of the immigrants resorts to looting or rioting .why these people are looting ?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Shoot these dindus and looters, when there are no consequences people will do such activities. The American police and national guard should shoot two or three and then you will see for yourself the crowds will go back home.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

forcetrip said:


> Just a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heil Hitlers and coughing on police after breaking into capitol building. Their president instead of threatening them with the military talked about making a deal with them.



Low IQ gun totting loner morons, what else will they do, when the wife divorces them, takes everything including the kids away. oh and did I mention the daughters a hooker..... Pathetic sods running around with guns thinking they're hot shit.

Oh yes! lets blame their failures on immigrants. These gun totting fat f84ks think they're rambo, I say drop a few of these in Fallujah, Iraq for one day, none will return alive. Their guns are only good for gun ranges and gun safes nothing else. They fail as men in life so they need guns to feel more masculine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Vandalism cannot be tolerated under any circumstances. This is also a form of provocation that poisones mass actions and takes them out of purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Every single day that these "peaceful protests" continue, more damage will be done to the US economy and reputation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

Afraid of their own people? 
So this is Free World Leader?
This is the City upon the hill? 
This is lighthouse of democracy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

The Draft Dodger in Chief unleashes the National Guard on "peaceful protestors" but hides like a rat inside a bunker in the pentagon. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## QWECXZ

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Shoot these dindus and looters, when there are no consequences people will do such activities. The American police and national guard should shoot two or three and then you will see for yourself the crowds will go back home.


Or, hopefully and optimistically, the people will then bring out their guns and shoot back. Isn't that what the second amendment is about? For the Americans to bear arms to protect democracy?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

QWECXZ said:


> Or, hopefully and optimistically, the people will then bring out their guns and shoot back. Isn't that what the second amendment is about? For the Americans to bear arms to protect democracy?



You mean America is democratic?


----------



## 313ghazi

nahtanbob said:


> why don't you come to America and show us ?
> 
> 
> there is a good reason pakistanis are emigrating to White societies than Black societies
> 
> 
> 
> at the end of the day Pakistani Americans have voted with Whites. it is a no-brainer



The reason for that is that white people occupied and stole the resources from black people. They also did that brown people, which is why your dumb *** is American right now. People like us wouldn't be immigrants if our home countries handn't been asset stripped.

Of course white people aren't natives to America though - they're the ones who wiped out the native brown people there through genocide and stole their lands to create another country.

This isn't about blaming white people - it's about blaming the American state which puts prejudiced white people in positions of power and lets them abuse that power against black people. It's about the American state which has been setup to put the black man down, which officially had him as a second class citizen well into the 60's.

You wouldn't understand that - Indians are one of the most racist sociteties in the world. However tens of millions of white American support #blacklivesmatter - even if they don't support the current rioting, they support the causes behind it. You need to get your head around that, there is no caste system in America, America is not white, America was built on the backs of the black man.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

DalalErMaNodi said:


> You mean America is democratic?


I mean that the second amendment grants the Americans the right to arm themselves to protect the American democracy. If the American democracy is malfunctioning, then by the constitution, they can bring their guns out to protect their country. So, the idea of shooting at people doesn't really sound good.


----------



## Dalit

You reap what you sow. American deep state has been cultivating hate and war. Both at home and abroad. This is payback time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khail007

Those who were burning the world and killing millions now feeling heat - what shall you sow, so shall you reap.
So called WOT is diminished considerably in the world as USA is busy in her own courtyard terrorising her own citizens in a racist manner and bulldozing their fundamental rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## casual

they should all be fired

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

QWECXZ said:


> I mean that the second amendment grants the Americans the right to arm themselves to protect the American democracy. If the American democracy is malfunctioning, then by the constitution, they can bring their guns out to protect their country. So, the idea of shooting at people doesn't really sound good.



Sounds good to me, let them shoot each other up. What they do abroad with drones is worse.


----------



## QWECXZ

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Sounds to me, let them shoot each other up. What they do abroad with drones is worse.


Amen to that! I'm all for that.
I'm just pointing out the fact that the Americans are armed and there's a chance for things spiraling out of control if the police intentionally start killing the protestors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Yes, Russia is a model for journalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

Looks like America is up for a second civil war. This abuse of force on part of law enforcement agencies are creating America's enemy within.


----------



## QWECXZ



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Why are some American Whites so angry always ? They are violent inside America, they angrily invade other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## QWECXZ

jamahir said:


> Why are some American Whites so angry always ? They are violent inside America, they angrily invade other countries.


One of the cops in the video is clearly black. The US police have suppressed people so much for so long that they have got used to it and using excessive force seems natural to them. The only thing they are not used to yet is getting exposed internationally.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Armchair

Dalit said:


> You reap what you sow. American deep state has been cultivating hate and war. Both at home and abroad. This is payback time.



Someone should arm the rioters. Let us do what the CIA does to us all the time and for the last 60 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

GHALIB said:


> calm down
> it was meant for other guy who was crying for destruction of white race .
> 
> 
> 
> this apply for all looters and rioters .
> 
> 
> very pathetic
> so you support looting if you can't buy ?
> immigrants from all over the world go to america and europe , make good fortune by hard labour , none of the immigrants resorts to looting or rioting .why these people are lootking ?


But when our authorities take action against groups in balochistan, fata,karachi who are creating unrest and also against corrupt people who loot much money as compared to what is being looted in these stores then you indians start accussing our army for human rights violations and openly support terrorists and rioters so you hipocrate people have no moral right left to preach us about law and order


----------



## GHALIB

Yaseen1 said:


> But when our authorities take action against groups in balochistan, fata,karachi who are creating unrest and also against corrupt people who loot much money as compared to what is being looted in these stores then you indians start accussing our army for human rights violations and openly support terrorists and rioters so you hipocrate people have no moral right left to preach us about law and order



we don't support looting and destroying of public property .


----------



## atan651

LOL - in America, it's called maintaining "law and order"!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

casual said:


> they should all be fired


Imagine what these bastards do when they invade other countries...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TNT

Trango Towers said:


> Imagine what these bastards do when they invade other countries...



Yes but all their arrogance was shoved up their *** in Afghanistan and vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nahtanbob

313ghazi said:


> The reason for that is that white people occupied and stole the resources from black people. They also did that brown people, which is why your dumb *** is American right now. People like us wouldn't be immigrants if our home countries handn't been asset stripped.
> 
> Of course white people aren't natives to America though - they're the ones who wiped out the native brown people there through genocide and stole their lands to create another country.
> 
> This isn't about blaming white people - it's about blaming the American state which puts prejudiced white people in positions of power and lets them abuse that power against black people. It's about the American state which has been setup to put the black man down, which officially had him as a second class citizen well into the 60's.
> 
> You wouldn't understand that - Indians are one of the most racist sociteties in the world. However tens of millions of white American support #blacklivesmatter - even if they don't support the current rioting, they support the causes behind it. You need to get your head around that, there is no caste system in America, America is not white, America was built on the backs of the black man.



your ramblings make no sense

Blacks never exceeded 13% of population

tell us when pakistanis queue up to emigrate to Haiti or any other African society



Dalit said:


> I don't need to. We took good care of you in opiumland.
> 
> LOL Many Pakistanis prefer to be in their own land. This is another far-right myth. Probably Pepe the frog has destroyed some critical brain function of white extremists. The white savage wants to always feel good about himself. Look how great we are. They come here to live among us. Pakistanis love to live in Western nations. Muslims love to live in Western nations.



if the US embassy announces 100,000 green cards in Islamabad you will see a stampede that puts you to shame
there is reality. there is la la land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad Saleem

QWECXZ said:


> One of the cops in the video is clearly black. The US police have suppressed people so much for so long that they have got used to it and using excessive force seems natural to them. The only thing they are not used to yet is getting exposed internationally.


Well Protesters in Iran were also not met with roses


----------



## 313ghazi

nahtanbob said:


> your ramblings make no sense
> 
> Blacks never exceeded 13% of population
> 
> tell us when pakistanis queue up to emigrate to Haiti or any other African society
> 
> 
> 
> if the US embassy announces 100,000 green cards in Islamabad you will see a stampede that puts you to shame
> there is reality. there is la la land.



They don't make sense because you're a racist. The idea of people being equal doesn't exist in Hinduism, it doesn't compute with you people. 

You're defence of racism is immigration. People immigrate for economic reasons. There are a lot more pajeets like you all over the world than Pakistani's. You people move for money, not because you like cleaning toilets in the UAE as a lifestyle choice (albiet to a nation without, i could see the novelty). 

You are an example of all that is wrong with immigration. You have no idea of the history or the culture of the country you've moved you. You could repeat dates like a parrot, but you have no idea of the context of it all. Go out and talk to a black person - they won't rob you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stranagor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Ahmad Saleem said:


> Well Protesters in Iran were also not met with roses


And Iran has never claimed to be an advocate for democracy around the world. And we haven't attacked countries 10,000 kilometers away from our borders "to bring democracy to them". Meanwhile, protestors in Iran also looted and burnt down gas stations, banks and super markets. Some of them in the south were armed as well. Yet, the US called them "peaceful protestors" as an advocate for democracy. lol

Meanwhile, the ordinary Iranian police (I'm not talking about the riot police now), never uses tasers on people. In all my life, I have never seen an Iranian police officer use tasers at any circumstance. Iranian police never shoots anyone above the lower body. And if it ends up killing an unarmed person, it will be charged with intentional murder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stranagor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259972767774134273

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stranagor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267146599639236613

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

nahtanbob said:


> your ramblings make no sense
> 
> Blacks never exceeded 13% of population
> 
> tell us when pakistanis queue up to emigrate to Haiti or any other African society
> 
> 
> 
> if the US embassy announces 100,000 green cards in Islamabad you will see a stampede that puts you to shame
> there is reality. there is la la land.






And if they announce 100,000-1,000,000 free green cards in delhi?..........what do you think will happen then?..........


----------



## Stranagor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nahtanbob

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> And if they announce 100,000-1,000,000 free green cards in delhi?..........what do you think will happen then?..........



same as what happens in Islamabad


----------



## Naofumi




----------



## PradoTLC

Aspen said:


> I live in Tampa, Florida. I know there's a lot a lot of chaos being shown on TV, but I just wanted to take a minute to show that these riots are affecting real people.
> 
> These places are 30 minutes from my house and I visited them on a regular basis. I put before and after pictures of every place. I also threw in a a couple pictures from Orlando since I drive there frequently as well.
> 
> AT&T Fowler Avenue, Tampa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Champs Fowler Avenue, Tampa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KFC Fowler Avenue, Tampa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> University Mall Fowler Avenue, Tampa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protestors blocking 408 (Busiest Expressway in Orlando)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Container Store Millenia, Orlando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krispy Creme Millenia, Orlando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panda Express Millenia, Orlando













dam... the blackies hit KFC....!!

isnt this a big sin for them?



Dalit said:


> I am just enjoying whilst the house of my enemy burns. I know it is not a nice thing, but I won't lie. The feeling is genuine.
> 
> Americans rejoiced whilst they killed Pakistanis during drone strikes. American deep state glorifies and sponsors balkanization of Pakistan. American deep state openly carried out Salala and pretended it was a mistake.
> 
> I am sorry man. I cannot feel sorry for my enemies.




actually i think chinese would be more gratified.. via their hong kong protest..US got a taste of it;s own medicine...

i am just waiting for trump to link this to china.



nahtanbob said:


> if the US embassy announces 100,000 green cards in Islamabad you will see a stampede that puts you to shame
> there is reality. there is la la land.




and most indians would be happy to see a toliet seat...


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Aspen said:


> I live in Tampa, Florida. I know there's a lot a lot of chaos being shown on TV, but I just wanted to take a minute to show that these riots are affecting real people.
> 
> These places are 30 minutes from my house and I visited them on a regular basis. I put before and after pictures of every place. I also threw in a a couple pictures from Orlando since I drive there frequently as well.
> 
> AT&T Fowler Avenue, Tampa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Champs Fowler Avenue, Tampa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KFC Fowler Avenue, Tampa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> University Mall Fowler Avenue, Tampa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protestors blocking 408 (Busiest Expressway in Orlando)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Container Store Millenia, Orlando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krispy Creme Millenia, Orlando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panda Express Millenia, Orlando



Wait until White racists begin rioting, with full police support, after Trump loses re-election to Biden. Then really you will see mayhem and murder.

Yes some looters are taking advantage of protests and anarchy, but atleast they are not attacking people.

Some false flagger white cops are also destroying businesses dressed as protesters.


----------



## obj 705A

fisher1 said:


> This is why America is a superpower and we are zero. Their morality is extremely above where we are


so you are a self hating Pakistani.



fisher1 said:


> I love America



you sound like that dumb@ss Indian who worships a Trump statue.



fisher1 said:


> I have seen more Islam being followed in West than Pakistan.



you were probably smoking something that is why you hallucinated that more Islam is being followed in the west.

*France will still ban Islamic face coverings even after making masks mandatory*

France is now mandating masks for all citizens in certain public areas during the coronavirus pandemic. But that doesn't change the country's controversial ban on Islamic face coverings.

The French government confirmed that its years-long ban on wearing burqas, niqabs and other full-face coverings in public will remain in place, even as face masks become mandatory on Monday.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/france-burqa-ban-islamic-face-coverings-masks-mandatory/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

jamahir said:


> Why are some American Whites so angry always ? They are violent inside America, they angrily invade other countries.


Why are you attacking your friends? It's just fear in the air and insensitivity.


----------



## Stranagor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267139491170406402

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PradoTLC

DalalErMaNodi said:


> So what is the excuse for these black folk, they don't know how lucky they are being born citizens of a first world country and a race card at hand to use whenever required. Ingrates!




the problem with these american blackies is that they immature as civilization. They cannot understand the impact of their action on the way people treat them. Black engage in drugs, violent crime, rape, mugging , police shooting and so on. When did you ever hear a Pakistani, Arab, bengali or even an indian shoot at police in US?

they have created their own reputation. They just cant accept there are issues with their own people and need to work on them. The way the police deals with them is because of their piss poor record.

I have dealt with US police many times and frankly they are by and large professional far better then most in the third world



DalalErMaNodi said:


> White trash + African Americans.




the dream team .. if one doesnt screw you the other will.


----------



## Stranagor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267169563629752320


----------



## jamahir

khansaheeb said:


> Why are you attacking your friends? It's just fear in the air and insensitivity.



Sorry who are my friends ?

And you are right there. Insensitivity.


----------



## Lincoln

AfrazulMandal said:


> That was for THOSE who joined the Nation of Islam. Islam gave them what no other faith/system could.
> 
> If all the Afro Ams do so, that will be great. But that is not happening. Is it?



There were prominent African American figures in it, I believe, weren't there? Forgotten the details now.


----------



## khansaheeb

jamahir said:


> Sorry who are my friends ?
> 
> And you are right there. Insensitivity.


I thought Americans were your new friends, you know "Howdi Modi" and the walk hand in hand. Or was it flirt for publicity?


----------



## Stranagor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267362287053991936

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naofumi

Alternatiiv said:


> There were prominent African American figures in it, I believe, weren't there? Forgotten the details now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

For the past few years, I have watched very strange event taking place in US, and I am convinced that this is *all deliberate*. There are forces which have attacked US *not militarily* but via various other means, and want to destroy the very fabric of US. Once a great country and Super-power is being slowly killed. 

My concern is that I see a *greater Evil *is going to replace the US (no its not China). And although now a lot of people may be cheering the demise of the US, they are in for a very big surprise, *and extremely bad times ahead. *


----------



## Armchair

so wait - he admits cops in the US only kill blacks?


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267333317927395329

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

khansaheeb said:


> I thought Americans were your new friends, you know "Howdi Modi" and the walk hand in hand. Or was it flirt for publicity?



Really man, have you never read my posts ever ? I am a socialist and declared so in my member introduction thread in 2014.

So you saw my India flags and assumed I am a Saffroni.


----------



## Dalit

White angry Americans... They feel so angry and so helpless. The entire world wronged them. Let them vent their anger. It might bring back happiness in their lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

A disgusting nation that wants to ravage world peace. That is what America is.

Let these white monsters plot. The colored species aren't going to sit idle.


----------



## Longhorn

fisher1 said:


> I don't know how Pakistanis of all people have the gall to criticise America. Let me refresh your memory.
> 
> In Sahiwal, a family was brutally murdered in broad daylight by Pakistan special forces and the children left were about to be kidnapped and forver disappeared until one of special forces saw someone recording them on camera, at which point they ran away like cowards.
> 
> Our Prime Minister was in Dubai saying me too busy man, me deal with this later when i got time.
> 
> Nobody came out on streets rioting.
> 
> Today, that family, those kids are known as terrorists and those murderers are heroes. The dead people family wasn't given a chance to explain that no, we aren't terrorists, in fact, the dead family had someone in police as well.
> 
> The people who murdered them probably got medals because they sure as hell didn't get any punishment neither do we know who they are.
> 
> I don't see America calling that black person a terrorist and the policeman as a hero doing his duty. No, he's charged with murder.
> 
> I don't see Americans saying blacks are responsible for commiting all the crimes and it was just a mistake?
> 
> This is why America is a superpower and we are zero. Their morality is extremely above where we are.
> 
> The Chinese should shut up first. You literally threw poor blacks out that African ambassador had to say on record this is horrible. You are raping Uighurs and murdering them everyday and you're going to criticise America for one isolated incident.
> 
> I love America, i wish i could fly there but they have made it so hard. We did their dirty work but never ever thought about benefit of Pakistanis. For helping them in Afghanistan, we should have asked them to ease visa restrictions but i guess Pakistan is another Iran. Forcefully enslaving its people so they can't fly anywhere.
> 
> I have seen more Islam being followed in West than Pakistan.
> 
> The whole nation was in PTSD for months afraid to go out, what if we are killed by those special forces and become Sahiwal terrorists? and it was business as usual for our elites. Me too busy with da sheikh bro, me come back then give a tweet, mkay


Whataboutery at it's finest.
All three examples you give deserve condemnation and criticism.
One doesn't excuse the other.
It doesn't make USA morally superior.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Longhorn

ARMalik said:


> For the past few years, I have watched very strange event taking place in US, and I am convinced that this is *all deliberate*. There are forces which have attacked US *not militarily* but via various other means, and want to destroy the very fabric of US. Once a great country and Super-power is being slowly killed.
> 
> My concern is that I see a *greater Evil *is going to replace the US (no its not China). And although now a lot of people may be cheering the demise of the US, they are in for a very big surprise, *and extremely bad times ahead. *


Why would the rest of humanity not be happy to see the demise of the US as a superpower?
The US, while it has espoused admirable and lofty ideals in principle, has always been selective and hypocritical in applying those ideals.
The nations and individuals that have endured it's barbaric, brutal and hypocritical MO would see the US as the very evil which you seem to fear.
The nations whose citizens have been condemned to misery,oppression and poverty by the imposition of dictatorships and kleptocracies in the name of freedom and democracy by the US would be more than happy to see the back of the US as a dominant world power.


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

This is incredibly fcuked up.

Seeing the look on george floyds face had me feeling uneasy all day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*NYPD cop cars ‘deliberately’ drive into crowd of George Floyd protesters in Brooklyn*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## American Pakistani

To me it seem justified act. The hooligans are throwing stuff and given the situation in many other parts where hooligans have burned the police cruisers, they can't sit and wait for when hooligans burn their cruiser.

Most of these hooligans are violent by nature and their only purpose is vandalism and violence. They have nothing better in life as they are living off govt welfare and free or cheap housing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker

American Pakistani said:


> To me it seem justified act. The hooligans are throwing stuff and given the situation in many other parts where hooligans have burned the police cruisers, they can't sit and wait for when hooligans burn their cruiser.


But if it happened in China... the whole hell will break loose.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## A1Kaid

beijingwalker said:


> *NYPD cop cars ‘deliberately’ drive into crowd of George Floyd protesters in Brooklyn*



They have total permission even civilians are allowed to drive over them. You are not allowed to block public roads and impede traffic if you have no permit to protest there. There have been cases where they block highways. I hope these "protesters" learn their lesson.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

beijingwalker said:


> But if it happened in China... the whole hell will break loose.


No that is bad too. Two bad won't make it right. Hong Kong protestors too are hooligans with nothing better to do.



A1Kaid said:


> They have total permission even civilians are allowed to drive over them. You are not allowed to block public roads and impede traffic if you have no permit to protest there. There have been cases where they block highways. I hope these "protesters" learn their lesson.



And they are doing vandalism and looting other people's property. They are not even peaceful protestors.


----------



## xyx007

This is a good time for china should bring the world to notice how the US treating black people and the real fascist face of US white supremacists._ We have seen in US media a lot of news was saying about Black_ residents of Guangzhou have faced increased _racism in china and hong kong riots . Time to punch them back in same media languagae._

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Alternatiiv said:


> There were prominent African American figures in it, I believe, weren't there? Forgotten the details now.


Malcolm X.

He was Muslim too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rambro

But why the different narratives for HK rioters who burns police, civilians alive for being not in the same page?
Not to mentioned disrupted HK International Airport

Those cops can be charged with attempted murder, all on video again
US regime is now enjoying the beautiful scene they encourage and glorify on home ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

A1Kaid said:


> They have total permission even civilians are allowed to drive over them. You are not allowed to block public roads and impede traffic if you have no permit to protest there. There have been cases where they block highways. I hope these "protesters" learn their lesson.



sure they have the licence to kill, are you an drugs?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

American Pakistani said:


> To me it seem justified act. The hooligans are throwing stuff and given the situation in many other parts where hooligans have burned the police cruisers, they can't sit and wait for when hooligans burn their cruiser.
> 
> Most of these hooligans are violent by nature and their only purpose is vandalism and violence. They have nothing better in life as they are living off govt welfare and free or cheap housing.



What about cops killing citizens based on the color of their skin? Is that fair and justified?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A1Kaid

Inception-06 said:


> sure they have the licence to kill, are you an drugs?



First learn to spell mr. drugs.

Secondly, they are attacking the police. Do you expect them to just sit there and let the crowd throw projectiles at them and possibly injuring or killing them? They have every right to drive forward on public roads, just as a civilian. Nobody is stopping the "protesters" from moving out of the way.


----------



## dbc

Globenim said:


> Americans dont even know that the Hindu regime is brutalizing Muslims on a daily basis in the most savage ways you can imagine short of massacres. No graphic images are circulated 100 times a day on American media. No graphic narratives are circulated 100 times a da on American media. The opposite, its covered vaguely as some "unrests" and any report quickly pushed under the rug into the archives because of geopolitical interests favouring India.



I don't think it's deliberate.News on Kashmir does not sell news papers in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dalit

American Pakistani said:


> No that is bad too. Two bad won't make it right. Hong Kong protestors too are hooligans with nothing better to do.
> 
> 
> 
> And they are doing vandalism and looting other people's property. They are not even peaceful protestors.



US cops are trigger happy. Many are also racist and use violence against people of color in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rambro

Dalit said:


> US cops are trigger happy. Many are also racist and use violence against people of color in the US.


US cops are most notorious with that, bring in racism against non-white people....perfect recipe for disaster.
African Americans arent even safe in their own homes, gets reported for being a threat for having lunch at a college campus etc

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dalit

Globenim said:


> Americans dont even know that the Hindu regime is brutalizing Muslims on a daily basis in the most savage ways you can imagine short of massacres. No graphic images are circulated 100 times a day on American media. No graphic narratives are circulated 100 times a da on American media. The opposite, its covered vaguely as some "unrests" and any report quickly pushed under the rug into the archives because of geopolitical interests favouring India.



Some knowledgeable Americans do and still don't care because they look at their interests. US interest is to suck up to India to contain China. That is the narrative and main goal. If the Americans have to look the other way and ignore Indian human rights abuses in Kashmir they will do that comfortably for the unforeseeable future. Interests triumph over anything else.

Except for what the deep state and media tells Joe the plumber, the average American doesn't care. Too far away and unknown territory.

The average Joe cannot point countries on the map. It is too much of an ask to expect average Americans to sympathize with our causes. Pakistan is also a predominantly Muslim country which simply won't help our cause. The Americans are bred to hate Moslems.

*It is the deep state that shapes narrative in the US. As long as you don't have US deep state support on your side, you don't have any support from average Joe.
*
Pakistan or any developing nation in the world shouldn't be yearning for support from the Western world. There are too many gaps and enmities between our civilisations. Developing nations have to learn to stand on their own feet and forge alliances. Just like Western nations did after WWII.


----------



## American Pakistani

Dalit said:


> What about cops killing citizens based on the color of their skin? Is that fair and justified?


Nope that's not justified. But we have to see the complete picture before passing judgements. 

Never said that cops should be killing innocent civilians. But looting and vandalism is equally bad. 

I won't want anyone to burn my car or destroy my house, will you?



Dalit said:


> US cops are trigger happy. Many are also racist and use violence against people of color in the US.


Not many but few.


----------



## dbc

rambro said:


> US regime is now enjoying the beautiful scene they encourage and glorify on home ground.



Protests, riots and civil disobedience is sewn into the fabric of the United States of America.
China and Chinese people has misinterpreted the context of the "_beautiful scene_" remark.
In Hong Kong, the governed followed their conscience to oppose a bill that they thought was unjust.

I am enjoying these beautiful scenes, it highlights the courage and resolve of the American people to fight against injustice. Even when the source of that injustice is its own government.

The classic treatise on this topic is Henry David Thoreau's "On the Duty of Civil Disobedience," which states that when a person's conscience and the laws clash, that person must follow his or her conscience. The stress on personal conscience and on the need to act now rather than to wait for legal change are recurring elements in civil disobedience movements. The U.S. Bill of Rights asserts that the authority of a government is derived from the consent of the governed, and whenever any form of government becomes destructive, it is the right and duty of the people to alter or abolish it.

1) The Boston Tea Party -- citizens of the colony of Massachusetts trespassed on a British ship and threw its cargo (tea from England) overboard, rather than be forced to pay taxes without representation to Britain. This was one of the many acts of civil disobedience leading to the War for Independence, establishing the United States of America as a sovereign state.

2) Anti-war movements have been a part of U.S. history since Thoreau went to jail for refusing to participate in the U.S. war against Mexico in 1849. More recent examples were the nationwide protests against the war in Viet Nam, U.S involvement in Nicaragua and Central America, and the Gulf War. Actions have included refusal to pay for war, refusal to enlist in the military, occupation of draft centers, sit-ins, blockades, peace camps, and refusal to allow military recruiters on high school and college campuses.

3) The Women's Suffrage Movement lasted from 1848 until 1920, when thousands of courageous women marched in the streets, endured hunger strikes, and submitted to arrest and jail in order to gain the right to vote.

4) Abolition of slavery -- including Harriet Tubman's underground railway, giving sanctuary, and other actions which helped to end slavery.

5) The introduction of labor laws and unions. Sit-down strikes organized by the IWW, and CIO free speech confrontations led to the eradication of child labor and improved working conditions, established the 40-hour work week and improved job security and benefits.

6) The Civil Rights Movement, led by Martin Luther King, Jr. and others, included sit-ins and illegal marches which weakened segregation in the south.

7) The Anti-Nuclear Movement, stimulated by people like Karen Silkwood and the Three Mile Island nuclear power accident, organized citizens throughout the country into direct action affinity groups, with consensus decision making and Gandhian nonviolence as its core. Massive acts of civil disobedience took place at nuclear power facilities across the country, followed by worldwide protests against first-strike nuclear weapons, occupying military bases, maintaining peace camps, interfering with manufacture and transport of nuclear bombs and devices, marching, sitting in, blockading and otherwise disrupting business as usual at nuclear sites.

8) Environmental and forest demonstrations, with acts of civil disobedience such as sit-ins, blockades, tree sits and forest occupations, have emerged in the last decade, prompted by the continuing mass clear cuts and destruction of the forest ecosystem and widespread environmental consequences.

https://archives.nwtrcc.org/omtfp/civilrole.html


----------



## beijingwalker

US has been cheering for Hong Kong "peaceful democratic protest" for a year now, how come the narrative of the same thing all of the sudden turned differently when they happen in US.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267227484300378112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267277113524133888


----------



## rambro

CIA got lazy and forget to train the peaceful protesters

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## baqai

Aspen said:


> I live in 1hr distance from Orange County Florida. Really hectic and busy place, insane weather.
> 
> I heard Orange County California is pretty nice. Very relaxing, nice weather, wealthy expensive area for rich retired folks.
> 
> I think only thing Orange County Florida and Orange County California have in common is that there is Disneyland in both.



have never been to US and never really had any temptations either, i am one of those people who did their first international travel sponsored by employee not dad so i cherished every moment  I have only been to Germany once (loved it), Saudia (Umrah) Once and Dubai multiple times, the things which tempts me in US are Universal Studios, NASA, Area 51, Disney Land ... the thing which repels me is SUSRAL :p


----------



## beijingwalker

2020 we see an incompetent, weak, vulnerable, fractious and virus plagued America whose fast declining is unstoppable.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bbccdd1470

rambro said:


> But why the different narratives for HK rioters who burns police, civilians alive for being not in the same page?
> Not to mentioned disrupted HK International Airport
> 
> Those cops can be charged with attempted murder, all on video again
> US regime is now enjoying the beautiful scene they encourage and glorify on home ground.


The cops were in the wrong. If the same situation is happened in HK, police cars would turn back and send a group of riot police to clear the road. To be honest, it was not like they were throwing petrol bombs and assaulting the police car with metal sticks like that in HK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

American Pakistani said:


> Nope that's not justified. But we have to see the complete picture before passing judgements.
> 
> Never said that cops should be killing innocent civilians. But looting and vandalism is equally bad.
> 
> I won't want anyone to burn my car or destroy my house, will you?
> 
> 
> Not many but few.



The fact that African Americans and other color of people keep getting killed in such incidents points to a major problem.

The complete picture is that white racist cops killed an African American. That triggered yet another race riot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

bbccdd1470 said:


> The cops were in the wrong. If the same situation is happened in HK, police cars would turn back and send a group of riot police to clear the road. To be honest, it was not like they were throwing petrol bombs and assaulting the police car with metal sticks like that in HK.


*Hong Kong police vehicle bursts into flames after being hit by Molotov cocktail*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChennaiDude

QWECXZ said:


> Well, maybe you speak English well by your standards, but your comment was ambiguous indeed.
> 
> I didn't butt in. It's a forum. People are free to participate in any discussion as they please. You said you had "bolded" the part you were responding to, but the photo you uploaded just now clearly contradicts your earlier statement and shows that you hadn't bolded any part of that guy's comment. So, that's why I thought you were saying that it can't be called a civil war because there isn't a religious angle to it.
> 
> You could've handled my response a lot better by correcting my mistake instead of attacking my nationality, but your inferiority complex got in the way and you lost your temper like a triggered fool. My comment wasn't worded in an offensive tone, your reply to me was.
> 
> Anyway, you're dismissed now. You may now return to your call center job. Have fun.



Just move on- Step down Lieutenant-You are forgiven.


----------



## Dalit

beijingwalker said:


> *Hong Kong police vehicle bursts into flames after being hit by Molotov cocktail*



American deep state terms the Hong Kong vandalism as a justified struggle.

Yet when white racist cops kill minorities in the US it is justified under the garb of maintaining security and what not.

The hypocrisy is mind numbing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rishav

beijingwalker said:


> *Hong Kong police vehicle bursts into flames after being hit by Molotov cocktail*


That vehicle in the first video was trying to run over the protestors . It deserved it and much more .


----------



## Yaseen1

i think if such protests go out of control u.s may face civil war as it is not much difficult to smuggle weapons from mexico to u.s when conditions becomes much adverse ,also russia has influence in Venezuela which is very close to u.s mainland and can supply advanced weapons to rioters if they get opportunity


----------



## bbccdd1470

beijingwalker said:


> *Hong Kong police vehicle bursts into flames after being hit by Molotov cocktail*


Actually that was a smart tactic since those BThugs had around 4 thousands petrol bombs (just checked) alone in Poly University. The heavy armored police van was sent to waste their bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

rishav said:


> That vehicle in the first video was trying to run over the protestors . It deserved it and much more .


It didn't, but US police cars did.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dalit

Yaseen1 said:


> i think if such protests go out of control u.s may face civil war as it is not much difficult to smuggle weapons from mexico to u.s when conditions becomes much adverse ,also russia has influence in Venezuela which is very close to u.s mainland and can supply advanced weapons to rioters if needed



The US is ripe for civil war.

When Trump was elected the US and Indian members were caught in a conundrum. Trying to make the best of a terrible situation. Pretending that Trump would be their white knight and savior.

Things did not turn out as advertised. Trump has worsened race relations in and outside of the US. Racists feel emboldened. Today various political groups, ideologies and sections of the society are ready to face one another on the streets of America. We are just witnessing a glimpse of how bad things are.

The US deep state needs a foreign war very quickly. Need to unite America before it starts falling apart.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bbccdd1470

beijingwalker said:


> It didn't, but US police cars did.


No matter they just come here to troll. The fact of the whole incident is never their concern.


----------



## beijingwalker

Hong kong "peaceful democratic protest"

*A Man Was Set on Fire During Hong Kong Protests*


----------



## beijingwalker

*Police fire rubber bullet at FOX 9 crew as officers clear out protesters in Minneapolis*
*



*


----------



## rishav

rambro said:


> But why the different narratives for HK rioters who burns police, civilians alive for being not in the same page?
> Not to mentioned disrupted HK International Airport


False equivalence . Honk kong you are trying to take over their country . No such thing is happening in the US .
So in former case violence is justified .


----------



## beijingwalker

Is the damage on the windshield inflicted by a rubber bullet?? This can easily kill a full grown adult.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

rishav said:


> False equivalence . Honk kong you are trying to take over their country . No such thing is happening in the US .
> So in former case violence is justified .


Who told you Hong Kong is a country? Indian textbooks? Those police are Hong Kong police, guess you don't know.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rishav

beijingwalker said:


> Who told you Hong Kong is a country? Indian textbooks


People of hong kong .


----------



## beijingwalker

rishav said:


> People of hong kong .


Which one? And those police are Hong Kong police, guess you don't know, the Hong Kong police is trying to take a country?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ocelot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267065371888058370

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266970343530352640


----------



## beijingwalker

*CAPITAL CHAOS: Rioters clash with police, fires set near White House as protests escalate*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker

Those protesters are going to break into the white house and capture Trump...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

beijingwalker said:


> Those protesters are going to break into the white house and capture Trump...


No they wouldn't . Neocon will use weapon of mass destruction to killed those protester before they enter the white house. They don't give a hoo about low life peasants. They are dispensable. Killing those protester for neocon is just killing ants.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267291110197657600

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

Americans are largely incapable of feeling empathy for Muslims so don’t waste your time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud4000

Globenim said:


> Americans dont even know that the Hindu regime is brutalizing Muslims on a daily basis in the most savage ways you can imagine short of massacres. No graphic images are circulated 100 times a day on American media. No graphic narratives are circulated 100 times a da on American media. The opposite, its covered vaguely as some "unrests" and any report quickly pushed under the rug into the archives because of geopolitical interests favouring India.



Americans don’t care about Kashmir. Aside from Pakistan, no one cares about Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Prepare for the American outrage when blindings become a thing.



tower9 said:


> Americans are largely incapable of feeling empathy for Muslims so don’t waste your time



Their state has programmed them to feel this way, they were not originally so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud4000

Yaseen1 said:


> these hindus extremist will now justify their crimes in kashmir by saying that u.s police also used similar weapons against protesters but human rights groups of west are only concerned in human rights issues of nations working against their interests and only raise issue of Uighur
> Muslims



I don’t see the Muslim world protest over China’s treatment of Uighers. Pakistan has its head in the sands in this. Why? National interests.

Human rights takes a backseat to national interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267422200791007233

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267416761508548608

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267235529311113216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267422200791007233

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267416761508548608

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Team Blue

Crazy how suddenly everyone shut up about the Hong Kong protests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Team Blue

It fucking sucks being a minority in this country. I've gotten nothing but shit for being Asian over the last few months. But when someone actually fights back over it suddenly every white person thinks rebellion isn't the answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

American Policing systems kinda works unfairly to Black American, its something we see it again and again .. I think major changes are required , Punishments needs to be given and so on ..People are angry , people are scared and people are desperate ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

Team Blue said:


> Crazy how suddenly everyone shut up about the Hong Kong protests.



Aha, you want to divert the attention to China? LOL


----------



## Muhammed45

This is what i called "civil war" but respected members such as @Mangus Ortus Novem disagreed.
@Mangus Ortus Novem dear sir, i think its time to change your mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

mohammad45 said:


> This is what i called "civil war" but respected members such as @Mangus Ortus Novem disagreed.
> @Mangus Ortus Novem dear sir, i think its time to change your mind.



It'll be a mini civil war when the right wing militias come in and start shooting. But with the National Guard in place, that would probably prevent that from happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

Team Blue said:


> It fucking sucks being a minority in this country. I've gotten nothing but shit for being Asian over the last few months. But when someone actually fights back over it suddenly every white person thinks rebellion isn't the answer.



That's our fate as minority bro. We always become the one who are being threatened when the country is in danger. I face the same situation in 1998. That's why I hate Rioters, and always side with the government. I hope US can be peaceful again. And so Hongkong and other place.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aspen

I think a lot of people are misunderstanding what I am saying here. I am saying that Pakistan needs to make the case in the media that Kashmir is not different to US situation by drawing comparisons to US protestors. Now that US has seen pellet guns and lockdown themselves, they will better understand what Kashmiris are dealing with and are more likely to support Kashmiri stance against India's use of pellet guns and lockdown like the police against protestors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ASKardar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267449152755118080

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Its white america...vs black america 

Blacks need to wake up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crusher

The first thing that is needed in US is to make it clear to this "imaginary white people" that they are actually "European immigrants" to USA and nothing else no matter how many fake imaginary identities like "white people" they create for themselves to hide their foreign immigrant roots. This is the core problem in the US, that is to create fake imaginary identities to hide their original immigrant identities and then labeling everyone else as "immigrant" except themselves, the same is the case in Australia and Canada.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267435187782201345

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Aspen said:


> I think a lot of people are misunderstanding what I am saying here. I am saying that Pakistan needs to make the case in the media that Kashmir is not different to US situation by drawing comparisons to US protestors. Now that US has seen pellet guns and lockdown themselves, they will better understand what Kashmiris are dealing with and are more likely to support Kashmiri stance against India's use of pellet guns and lockdown like the police against protestors.



Yes, I think definitely you are on to something. Rubber bullets and pellet guns are just a symptom, the disease is lack of respect for the common people.

BLM protesters, Palestinians and Kashmiris have this in common. They are advocating for their rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Crusher said:


> The first thing that is needed in US is to make it clear to this "imaginary white people" that they are actually "European immigrants" to USA and nothing else no matter how many fake imaginary identities like "white people" they create for themselves to hide their foreign immigrant roots. This is the core problem in the US, that is to create fake imaginary identities to hide their original immigrant identities and then labeling everyone else as "immigrant" except themselves, the same is the case in Australia and Canada.



Good point, we should be calling them European Americans. I find it hilarious that they use the archaic word Caucasian for white people, when these people have zero roots or connection to the Caucasus mountains.

Their numbers are inflated because Muslim Brotherhood convinced Arabs and Maghrebis to put Caucasian, and dark-skinned Indians have some fake delusions of being Caucasians too.

Pakistanis always put Asian


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Crusher said:


> The first thing that is needed in US is to make it clear to this "imaginary white people" that they are actually "European immigrants" to USA and nothing else no matter how many fake imaginary identities like "white people" they create for themselves to hide their foreign immigrant roots. This is the core problem in the US, that is to create fake imaginary identities to hide their original immigrant identities and then labeling everyone else as "immigrant" except themselves, the same is the case in Australia and Canada.




Actually it seems the people focusing on the term "white people" are usually those who don't want to be identified as "white people".

The definition of "white people" in the US includes North Africans and people from the Middle East. Meanwhile for Europeans "white people" means people from just Europe.

When somebody not in the US starts focusing on the European definition when it applies to the US you start failing.


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267515061544775682

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Team Blue said:


> Crazy how suddenly everyone shut up about the Hong Kong protests.


Crazy how Europeans are silent about the US crackdown on "peaceful" anti-racism protests in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zectech

When a nation becomes this evil...

The hatred of religion:






The mass looting and torture of other countries:






The mass rapes of other countries:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206576834722353157(BTW, the above twitter user Maria is most likely a CIA agent gathering data on those who hate the US)

That nation deserves having joggers take over the nation and become a third world Haiti failed state.

When you become more evil than devils, devils takes over.

USA is not simply a sh*thole, it is a hellhole.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@Mods my thread was not about Black Lives Matter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

Over 140 cities where riots are breaking out. Unbelievable, this has got to be karma. The CIA were behind the riots in Hong Kong and now another black man killed by the police is the sole reason for this pay back time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267484820365590528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267473504225636352

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267525530171170816
"Light ‘Em Up!", US National Guard is shooting at US citizens in their own homes:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266952661791674370
US police is targeting the journalists with violence:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267451985516728322
The genocidal white supremacist Tom Cotton is threatening the protesters with genocide:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267522468400562183

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267523585612144641

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riscol

This sort of fate is only going to get worse for a failed country like the US.


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

this will soon turn into an armed rebellion against police brutality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267531070347505664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267532567864987649


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*A country that was once hailed as a beacon for freedom and democracy , has unfortunately turned into a Racists,Fascist ,Anarchists and Narcissists State. Thanks to Trump

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267146599639236613*


----------



## Cthulhu

The "*White*" house, Institution of shame & genocide:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267417042723856384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267520196966662144






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267533476460466182

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riscol

McDonald clowns are very quiet. They were very noisy on the Hong Kong protest. This is way bigger than that, it is happening across 140 cities. What are the odds for president Trump winning the re-election now another chaos has broken out after Covid?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267541779005485059

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *A country that was once hailed as a beacon for freedom and democracy , has unfortunately turned into a Racists,Fascist ,Anarchists and Narcissists State. Thanks to Trump
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267146599639236613*


It has always been a beacon of fascism my friend. And what freedom you talking about? If you mean liberalism, then i have to disappoint you. Liberalism is at service of Imperialism. They never intended to give freedom to people. If you mean their war machine, then look at the freedom that they brought to Libya, Syria, Ukraine etc. A never ending chaos all around the world, USA is beacon of terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*Audio: Trump berates governors in call*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dbc

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267543224102551553


----------



## Oldman1

riscol said:


> McDonald clowns are very quiet. They were very noisy on the Hong Kong protest. This is way bigger than that, it is happening across 140 cities. What are the odds for president Trump winning the re-election now another chaos has broken out after Covid?


Whats happening in Hong Kong? They looting? Targeting minorities?


----------



## riscol

The CIA knows the answer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

riscol said:


> The CIA knows the answer


Yeah figures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fisher1

obj 705A said:


> so you are a self hating Pakistani.
> 
> 
> 
> you sound like that dumb@ss Indian who worships a Trump statue.
> 
> 
> 
> you were probably smoking something that is why you hallucinated that more Islam is being followed in the west.
> 
> *France will still ban Islamic face coverings even after making masks mandatory*
> 
> France is now mandating masks for all citizens in certain public areas during the coronavirus pandemic. But that doesn't change the country's controversial ban on Islamic face coverings.
> 
> The French government confirmed that its years-long ban on wearing burqas, niqabs and other full-face coverings in public will remain in place, even as face masks become mandatory on Monday.
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/france-burqa-ban-islamic-face-coverings-masks-mandatory/



Is every wumao incapable of responding to points raised and just attacks the person whenever in an argument?

You're literally attacking me for my likes and dislikes. What the hell.


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267549778684129280


----------



## bsruzm

mohammad45 said:


> That's a religious topic. So leave it at that.
> 
> Let's enjoy our moment with USA. Shall we? By the way, assassination word was chosen by Google translate. You could simply point tat that without showing your nature, just saying.


Religious! That's disgusting, prick.


----------



## dbc




----------



## riscol

does dbc think the police killing the black man as a racist act?


----------



## Team Blue

Brainsucker said:


> Aha, you want to divert the attention to China? LOL



No, just pointing out the dumb hypocrisy of the mass media and government cheering on HK protesters right up until they had their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## riscol

Oldman1 fits in that description


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267492512517828613



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267446659602165761



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267553866989613060


----------



## Genghis khan1

OsmanAli98 said:


> Biden is such a veggie he would pander to anyone just for votes


He is a career establishment pawn. Obama was the puppet, Trump is the wishful anomaly. Now establishment want order again, so Biden was propted up overnight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yankee-stani

Genghis khan1 said:


> He is a career establishment pawn. Obama was the puppet, Trump is the wishful anomaly. Now establishment want order again, so Biden was propted up overnight.



Yeah and Bernie like always is loser and a sellout


----------



## riscol

Just burn down the White House like the Canadians did. How else are they going to get their hands on their president, the McDonald clowns should join up the lynching too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

England now start 

https://m.facebook.com/640928237/posts/10159635248538238/?sfnsn=scwspwa&extid=HNHH8wBnF9CiQUD1


----------



## Yankee-stani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267493977038585856


----------



## Ivan

*Trump taken to underground bunker amid protests, calls for Antifa ban*

*As protests outside the White House turned violent, the president was ushered by the Secret Service into a bunker used in times of terrorist attacks.*

By DONNA RACHEL EDMUNDS 
JUNE 1, 2020 17:54





Protesters rally at the White House against the death in Minneapolis police custody of George Floyd, in Washington, DC, US, May 31, 2020 (photo credit: JONATHAN ERNST / REUTERS)

US President Donald Trump was briefly rushed to an underground bunker in the White House, amid protests in Washington on Sunday night, _The New York Times_ reported.

Violent protests have been breaking out in cities across the United States in recent days following the killing of George Floyd, an African-American, by a white police officer in downtown Minneapolis on May 25. At least 75 cities have seen protestors take to the streets.

Around 4,100 people were arrested in protests across the nation over the weekend, according to the Associated Press. In the capital, multiple fires were set near the White House. Bricks and bottles were also thrown at the presidential residence.

According to a source inside the White House who spoke to the _Times_, the mood inside the residence was tense as the hundreds of protestors gathered for the third night in a row. Nervous for the president's safety, Secret Service agents "abruptly rushed" Trump to an underground bunker used in times of a terrorist attack, where he remained for less than an hour.

The building was quieter than usual, as some officials were told not to come in to work in case of renewed unrest. By day, thousands gathered in the nation's capital to protest peacefully, but as the night drew in, hundreds remained to give voice to their anger, surging toward lines of riot police armed with plastic shields as the two sides pushed for control of Lafayette Square across from the White House.

Fireworks were set off, bottles thrown and fires set, including a car which was ignited. At least one of the fires appeared to have spread as flames rose in the basement of St. John's Episcopal Church, known as the "Church of Presidents" because it has been attended at least once by every chief executive since the days of James Madison. However, the fire was quickly put out by firefighters attending the scene.

The president responded by taking angrily to Twitter on Sunday night and in the early hours of Monday morning, where he called for the National Guard to be deployed and for mayors and governors to take control of the rapidly escalating situation.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267187902192193538

The president also tweeted his intention to ban Antifa, the anti-fascist movement which has been blamed for fanning the flames of violence as the protests grew increasingly riotous, by designating it a terrorist organization.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267129644228247552

In another, he simply tweeted the words "LAW & ORDER!"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267227396341669889

The tweets garnered criticism from within the Republican Party. Senator Tim Scott of South Carolina, the only black Republican in the Senate, told_ Fox News Sunday:_ “Those are not constructive tweets, without any question,” although he added that he was thankful that he and the president were able to "sit down and dialogue on how we move this nation forward."

However, Robert C. O’Brien, the president’s national security adviser, backed the president, calling for the protests to remain peaceful.

While Trump understood the anger expressed over Floyd's death, O'Brien told CNN, he would continue “to take a strong stand for law and order.

“We want peaceful protestors who have real concerns about brutality and racism. They need to be able to go to the city hall. They need to be able to petition their government and let their voices be heard,” O’Brien told the _State of the Union_ program. “And they can’t be hijacked by these left-wing antifa militants who are burning down primarily communities in the African-American sections and the Hispanic sections of our city.”


----------



## donkeykong

America was founded on slavery and genocide of natives. The fact the try to lecture ancient civilisations founded on greater values is stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267534977165557760

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Death Professor

wow, they are at white house. Things not looking good.


----------



## Yankee-stani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267143672212140033

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267352853095612417


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267566168170205185


----------



## damm1t

Down Usa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

riscol said:


> does dbc think the police killing the black man as a racist act?


When police kill whites, is it racist?


----------



## riscol

The CIA knows the answer to that question


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267290221562871809

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267562550952177664


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267377374066167808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267406094671855616

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Black people currently:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267541403132932112


----------



## Cthulhu

The angry white supremacist in chief,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/342190428675796992called on governors to 'dominate' George Floyd protests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267583487768506368

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267146077972676608


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267505059153100806


----------



## QWECXZ

terry5 said:


> View attachment 637401


Seriously? Or is that just a fake drawing meant to be taken as a joke? If it's true, which season and episode?! :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## riscol



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

It is absolute carnage in America.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

Oldman1 said:


> Whats happening in Hong Kong? They looting? Targeting minorities?



Yes, they're looting, burning. And they target Chinese Mainlander (basically Civilian, shop owner, student) who lived in Hongkong. That's why I questioned their motive in this forum a year ago. That Hongkong rioters were not fight for Democracy, but for xenophobia; as people who fight for democracy won't target other civilians, only the evil government. Democracy is for everyone, not only a group of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

Then
Now










What happen? Is not fun anymore Tom?
All joke aside this people needs to be reminded that there is 400 Million weapons in the hands of civilians in the U.S.
You have to be REALLY careful on how you use military power because a soldier is only train in one thing. Shot to kill. That could be a disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yankee-stani




----------



## Zapper

@OsmanAli98

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atan651

They got to burn down the House!


----------



## riscol

That's what the Canadians did. President Trump was so frightened he went into hiding. 

Some police did not want to get beaten so they kneel. 





Don't want this to happen to them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Now there ACTUALLY are talk of Anti Insurrection Act 1807(Martial Law) which I used to see videos of in 2013 and 2014 military, national guard and police were training together.

Now they are also going after the press.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267403496573337602

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

No press freedom in US too? First the arrest of CNN crew now violence directed towards journalists, camera crew and photographers?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

My biggest fear right now is this movement spilling out into the suburbs. Then the deep state/Illuminati whatever will have the excuse to implement martial law all over the country. Right now curfews are only limited to cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

Racial profiling as the FBI agent said it himself


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267556351879888896


----------



## atan651

For the sake of humility and justice, protesters must fight back! US has descended into anarchy. Let see how soon before civil war is declared.


----------



## riscol

Protest in Berlin and London, obviously they think the US is a failed country

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

They also could have designed these protests as a distraction from the 1200 stimulus checks discussion and the economic ruin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

They do not hesitate to run the civilians over

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*Trump's praise for China over Tiananmen Square years ago was a preview of his support for military crackdowns on the George Floyd protests*
John Haltiwanger 
7 hours ago

Before he was getting into trouble for talking in circles on the KKK, Donald Trump was a straight shooter on another hot-button issue: China's martial law. Back in March 1990, Trump was interviewed by _Playboy_, and had this to say about China's leadership during the Tiananmen Square protests of 1989, during which unarmed students poured into Beijing's center square and were met by military troops and tanks:

"When the students poured into Tiananmen Square, the Chinese government almost blew it. Then they were vicious, they were horrible, but they put it down with strength. That shows you the power of strength. Our country is right now perceived as weak... as being spit on by the rest of the world... [_Playboy_]"

While perhaps Donald Trump's steadfast adherence to his message that America is weak and needs to be saved is admirable — this interview took place 26 years ago, after all — he might want to move away from heaping praise on questionable leadership.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

US Tiananmen might be coming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

There was no massacre in Tiananmen Square. The tank man is living well, even today.
*Tank Man (now with more raw footage)*




*CNN version cut the second half of the film to make up stories.*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## vi-va

riscol said:


> That's what the Canadians did. President Trump was so frightened he went into hiding.
> 
> Some police did not want to get beaten so they kneel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want this to happen to them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267680097835704321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267688526495145985

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267697359204446208

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

beijingwalker said:


> US Tiananmen might be coming



Don't be ridiculous; China can parrot its propaganda all it wants but both sides of the US political aisle see through that crap clearly and vividly.

To compare the Tiananmen massacre to Trump's response to violent riots is an insult to the brave freedom fighters who stared down Chinese totalitarianism in 1989 and who will lead Allied forces into Beijing during the future upcoming Operation Chinese Freedom.


----------



## beijingwalker

Akasa said:


> Don't be ridiculous; China can parrot its propaganda all it wants but both sides of the US political aisle see through that crap clearly and vividly.
> 
> To compare the Tiananmen massacre to Trump's response to violent riots is an insult to the brave freedom fighters who stared down Chinese totalitarianism in 1989 and who will lead Allied forces into Beijing during the future upcoming Operation Chinese Freedom.


Haha, you again, I still remember you made a appeal to all the Chinese PDFers to tell our families about some news that stayed on the headlines on Chinese media for weeks already. Your utterly ignorance just makes a fool of yourself sometimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vi-va

such a clown, a coward.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Ummm soo?? Is the army rolling in??


Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267680097835704321
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267688526495145985
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267697359204446208




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267639292903542784

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Valar. said:


> Nobody should racially characterize any community, whether whites, blacks or us or whoever.


Don't mind some of them. When we will call their own society as rapists /child pedophile/fraudsters just because a large segment of Asians(especially Pakistanis) here are involved in that , people like him will start crying foul calling us racists and descriminatory. Lol. It's always easier to label others. But when others do it to you, then it's not funny anymore. 

The funny thing is our white supremacists have similar opinions to him, i.e they like generalising an entire community to validate and justify their racism towards other race just like he is doing. Both of them are not any different from each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

mike2000 is back said:


> just because a large segment of Asians(especially Pakistanis) here are involved in that


Not even close to what Whites do in UK


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267697224970092544


----------



## Hallian_Khan

Titan must fall...


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267710275282546688
Pretty sure rubber bullets or fireworks etc don't sound like this.

I think both sides have proceeded to yse live ammo.
Not 100% sure.


----------



## casual

Ahmet Pasha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267710275282546688
> Pretty sure rubber bullets or fireworks etc don't sound like this.
> 
> I think both sides have proceeded to yse live ammo.
> Not 100% sure.


oh sh*t. sounds like someone decided to suicide by cop

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

LKJ86 said:


> *Protesters Clash With Minneapolis Police*








Fed up of hearing about black or white lives matter. Enough of their crying and made up stories of oppression. 


BROWN-MUSLIM-LIVES-MATTER!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267712505427701760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267704515349950464
That is true. But blacks have historically been oppressed in America. Read up Mlacolm X's book to understand why black people are stuck in poverty, aggression and crime. SEGREGATION. It limited their economic oppurtunities and forced them towards social rebellion and crime.


PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Fed up of hearing about black or white lives matter. Enough of their crying and made up stories of oppression.
> 
> 
> BROWN-MUSLIM-LIVES-MATTER!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267716388644323331

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Ahmet Pasha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267712505427701760
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267704515349950464
> That is true. But blacks have historically been oppressed in America. Read up Mlacolm X's book to understand why black people are stuck in poverty, aggression and crime. SEGREGATION. It limited their economic oppurtunities and forced them towards social rebellion and crime.







Too be honest, I couldn't care less about blacks or whites, their history and what has happened to them. Not my problem or business. They don't care about Pakistani people, our oppression, history, grievances etc. I have NOTHING in common with the White or the black. They are both alien to me. I say again:

BROWN-MUSLIM-LIVES-MATTER! 

PS The blacks and the whites are neither the friends nor enemies of the Pakistani race and nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267724844285792256


----------



## KAL-EL

Scottish lives matter !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

KAL-EL said:


> Scottish lives matters !!





PAKISTANI, TURKISH & CHINESE LIVES MATTER!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267690360769318912


----------



## casual

Ahmet Pasha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267690360769318912


Oh hell no... They were clearly not resisting and the police sent the dog.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

It's an inside job just like 911

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267672856097198080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267670770353930246Trump lovers driven by hate....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267670458184409088
I think someone/some organization is orchestrating this on purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

mike2000 is back said:


> Don't mind some of them. When we will call their own society as rapists /child pedophile/fraudsters* just because a large segment of Asians(especially Pakistanis) here are involved in that* , people like him will start crying foul calling us racists and descriminatory. Lol. It's always easier to label others. But when others do it to you, then it's not funny anymore.
> 
> The funny thing is our white supremacists have similar opinions to him, i.e they like generalising an entire community to validate and justify their racism towards other race just like he is doing. Both of them are not any different from each other.



Maybe you should save this BS for your stormForce or Combat18 forum posts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Now things moving to information blackout??

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267666913871589376

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Akasa said:


> Don't be ridiculous; China can parrot its propaganda all it wants but both sides of the US political aisle see through that crap clearly and vividly.
> 
> To compare the Tiananmen massacre to Trump's response to violent riots is an insult to the brave freedom fighters who stared down Chinese totalitarianism in 1989 and who will lead Allied forces into Beijing during the future upcoming Operation Chinese Freedom.


How some ignore some real grievous against US police brutality against unarmed civilian.

Regards to Tianamen, the Chinese army only response to rioters who set fire to military vehicles and start attacking them with petrol bomb and sharp objects.






Hou De Jun, a songwriter who was there witness nothing about violent on Tiananmen square.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

The governer and mayor will keep their begging attitude from the ones who are lazy as fk and living off others tax payer money. 

Keep giving them free housing and welfare and you will keep getting violence vandalism and looting. What kind of retards cuomo and blasio are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

beijingwalker said:


> *Trump's praise for China over Tiananmen Square years ago was a preview of his support for military crackdowns on the George Floyd protests*
> John Haltiwanger
> 7 hours ago
> 
> Before he was getting into trouble for talking in circles on the KKK, Donald Trump was a straight shooter on another hot-button issue: China's martial law. Back in March 1990, Trump was interviewed by _Playboy_, and had this to say about China's leadership during the Tiananmen Square protests of 1989, during which unarmed students poured into Beijing's center square and were met by military troops and tanks:
> 
> "When the students poured into Tiananmen Square, the Chinese government almost blew it. Then they were vicious, they were horrible, but they put it down with strength. That shows you the power of strength. Our country is right now perceived as weak... as being spit on by the rest of the world... [_Playboy_]"
> 
> While perhaps Donald Trump's steadfast adherence to his message that America is weak and needs to be saved is admirable — this interview took place 26 years ago, after all — he might want to move away from heaping praise on questionable leadership.


Trump gunning down hundreds of protestors would not only end his presidency but probably result in charges against him ...



Beast said:


> How some ignore some real grievous against US police brutality against unarmed civilian.
> 
> Regards to Tianamen, the Chinese army only response to rioters who set fire to military vehicles and start attacking them with petrol bomb and sharp objects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hou De Jun, a songwriter who was there witness nothing about violent on Tiananmen square.


Yes but a lot of ppl who were peacefully protesting and not rioting were killed as well ... the collateral damage alone should've made the Chinese gov think twice against cracking down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Figaro said:


> Trump gunning down hundreds of protestors would not only end his presidency but probably result in charges against him ...
> 
> 
> Yes but a lot of ppl who were peacefully protesting and not rioting were killed as well ... the collateral damage alone should've made the Chinese gov think twice against cracking down.


Those peacefully protest student at Tiananmen square are not killed as witness mention. Those killed are outside the square area make up of opportunist rioters attacking soldiers with petrol bomb. They are not peaceful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Beast said:


> Those peacefully protest student at Tiananmen square are not killed as witness mention. Those killed are outside the square area make up of opportunist rioters attacking soldiers with petrol bomb. They are not peaceful.


It is very possible that specially trained riot police cannot distinguish between peaceful protestors and rioters in a large crowd let alone military units which are not trained on riot control (as was the Chinese army in 1989).


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267652943437877250
That's just like when I on this forum say all Karachiites are MQM loving terrorist(mirchain lagti hain na).

The above statement is not ENTIRELY true.

SIMILARLY you need to understand how these people became trapped in a cycle of crime, violence and aggression in the 1st place due to what the gora was doing i.e slavery and Jim Crow Segregation.


American Pakistani said:


> The governer and mayor will keep their begging attitude from the ones who are lazy as fk and living off others tax payer money.
> 
> Keep giving them free housing and welfare and you will keep getting violence vandalism and looting. What kind of retards cuomo and blasio are.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267631938208178176Something much more sinister seems to be going on behind the scenes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Karachiites are MQM loving terrorist(mirchain lagti hain na).


Including Pashtoons and Baloch of Karachi? LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Protesters brutally dispersed ahead of Trump's photo opportunity with a Bible*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

people of Pakistan should also stand up against all the politcians and wardi walla gundas they also treat us like cockroaches!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Figaro said:


> It is very possible that specially trained riot police cannot distinguish between peaceful protestors and rioters in a large crowd let alone military units which are not trained on riot control (as was the Chinese army in 1989).


I think you have comprehensive problem. The peaceful protestor are inside the tianamen square. Have you ever been to Beijing Tiananmen square? I have already prove the peaceful protesters inside the square are all safe with eye witness and student participants all indicated they peacefully withdraw from the square. 

The rioting and arson and attack of PLA soldier occurs outside the square. So what is your issue? How many lies you want to fabricate with Pompeo? 

Back your filthy words with facts. I back my with evidence, not like you spew nonsense. You all are not interested in truth, just eager to serve the evil neocon to spin the truth and slept with evil to serve your agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*"It's a bible": Trump outside church*





*Military vehicles move outside White House amid protests*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

*The USAF is making strange moves in eastern parts of the country, apparently they want to Heliborne special forces to engage with protesters on the ground and curb George Floyd protests if things get out of their control. An other capability of these air vehicles is spraying bullets at the protesters. Itd be a hell of fire and if it happens, it can burn everything on the ground. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stranagor



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ivan

Barrack Hussain Obama Tries to Pacify and Guide the Ongoing Protests in the Backdrop of George Floyd`s Killing​
=========================================================================================================
How to Make this Moment the Turning Point for Real Change​
*Written by:*
Barrack Hussain Obama
*




*
*Photo by Xena Goldman*​
As millions of people across the country take to the streets and raise their voices in response to the killing of George Floyd and the ongoing problem of unequal justice, many people have reached out asking how we can sustain momentum to bring about real change.

Ultimately, it’s going to be up to a new generation of activists to shape strategies that best fit the times. But I believe there are some basic lessons to draw from past efforts that are worth remembering.

First, the waves of protests across the country represent a genuine and legitimate frustration over a decades-long failure to reform police practices and the broader criminal justice system in the United States. The overwhelming majority of participants have been peaceful, courageous, responsible, and inspiring. They deserve our respect and support, not condemnation — something that police in cities like Camden and Flint have commendably understood.

On the other hand, the small minority of folks who’ve resorted to violence in various forms, whether out of genuine anger or mere opportunism, are putting innocent people at risk, compounding the destruction of neighborhoods that are often already short on services and investment and detracting from the larger cause. I saw an elderly black woman being interviewed today in tears because the only grocery store in her neighborhood had been trashed. If history is any guide, that store may take years to come back. So let’s not excuse violence, or rationalize it, or participate in it. _If we want our criminal justice system, and American society at large, to operate on a higher ethical code, then we have to model that code ourselves_.

Second, I’ve heard some suggest that the recurrent problem of racial bias in our criminal justice system proves that only protests and direct action can bring about change, and that voting and participation in electoral politics is a waste of time. I couldn’t disagree more. The point of protest is to raise public awareness, to put a spotlight on injustice, and to make the powers that be uncomfortable; in fact, throughout American history, it’s often only been in response to protests and civil disobedience that the political system has even paid attention to marginalized communities. But eventually, _aspirations have to be translated into specific laws and institutional practices_ — and in a democracy, that only happens when we elect government officials who are responsive to our demands.

Moreover, it’s important for us to understand _which_ levels of government have the biggest impact on our criminal justice system and police practices. When we think about politics, a lot of us focus only on the presidency and the federal government. And yes, we should be fighting to make sure that we have a president, a Congress, a U.S. Justice Department, and a federal judiciary that actually recognize the ongoing, corrosive role that racism plays in our society and want to do something about it. _But the elected officials who matter most in reforming police departments and the criminal justice system work at the state and local levels_.

It’s mayors and county executives that appoint most police chiefs and negotiate collective bargaining agreements with police unions. It’s district attorneys and state’s attorneys that decide whether or not to investigate and ultimately charge those involved in police misconduct. Those are all elected positions. In some places, police review boards with the power to monitor police conduct are elected as well. Unfortunately, voter turnout in these local races is usually pitifully low, especially among young people — which makes no sense given the direct impact these offices have on social justice issues, not to mention the fact that who wins and who loses those seats is often determined by just a few thousand, or even a few hundred, votes.

So the bottom line is this: if we want to bring about real change, then the choice isn’t between protest and politics. _We have to do both._ We have to mobilize to raise awareness, _and_ we have to organize and cast our ballots to make sure that we elect candidates who will act on reform.

Finally, _the more specific we can make demands for criminal justice and police reform, the harder it will be for elected officials to just offer lip service to the cause and then fall back into business as usual once protests have gone away_. The content of that reform agenda will be different for various communities. A big city may need one set of reforms; a rural community may need another. Some agencies will require wholesale rehabilitation; others should make minor improvements. Every law enforcement agency should have clear policies, including an independent body that conducts investigations of alleged misconduct. Tailoring reforms for each community will require local activists and organizations to do their research and educate fellow citizens in their community on what strategies work best.

But as a starting point, here’s a report and toolkit developed by the Leadership Conference on Civil and Human Rights and based on the work of the Task Force on 21st Century Policing that I formed when I was in the White House. And if you’re interested in taking concrete action, we’ve also created a dedicated site at the Obama Foundation to aggregate and direct you to useful resources and organizations who’ve been fighting the good fight at the local and national levels for years.

I recognize that these past few months have been hard and dispiriting — that the fear, sorrow, uncertainty, and hardship of a pandemic have been compounded by tragic reminders that prejudice and inequality still shape so much of American life. But watching the heightened activism of young people in recent weeks, of every race and every station, makes me hopeful. If, going forward, we can channel our justifiable anger into peaceful, sustained, and effective action, then this moment can be a real turning point in our nation’s long journey to live up to our highest ideals.

Let’s get to work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nein

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Too be honest, I couldn't care less about blacks or whites, their history and what has happened to them. Not my problem or business. They don't care about Pakistani people, our oppression, history, grievances etc. I have NOTHING in common with the White or the black. They are both alien to me. I say again:
> 
> BROWN-MUSLIM-LIVES-MATTER!
> 
> PS The blacks and the whites are neither the friends nor enemies of the Pakistani race and nation.



On twitter there is a page called Black Socialists of America. A lot of these leftist blacks support pkk. Seriously this white vs black does not concern me at all.

When both groups are anti turk.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Nein said:


> On twitter there is a page called Black Socialists of America. A lot of these leftist blacks support pkk. Seriously this white vs black does not concern me at all.
> 
> When both groups are anti turk.







We are neither blacks nor whites. We have nothing in common with either. They both cannot empathize or relate to us and we can't with them too. They are alien to us and we are to them. That's how it is. Being non-White doesn't make us black just as being non-black makes us white. 

I am brown/olive-skinned, Muslim and proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267587976986427393

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nein

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> We are neither blacks nor whites. We have nothing in common with either. They both cannot empathize or relate to us and we can't with them too. They are alien to us and we are to them. That's how it is. Being non-White doesn't make us black just as being non-black makes us white.
> 
> I am brown/olive-skinned, Muslim and proud.



African Americans are racist towards other Africans especially Somalis.

At least the Somalis fought and protected their country from being colonised or taken as slaves unlike African Americans.

African americans have the biggest victimhood mentality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Nein said:


> African Americans are racist towards other Africans especially Somalis.
> 
> At least the Somalis fought and protected their country from being colonised or taken as slaves unlike African Americans.
> 
> African americans have the biggest victimhood mentality.







Every year, 1000s of blacks murder 1000s of other blacks in america yet the blacks remain silent. 1 black gets killed by a white police officer, black americans go out rioting, looting, killing, pillaging and committing other crimes. I have 0 sympathy for these people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nein

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Every year, 1000s of blacks murder 1000s of other blacks in america yet the blacks remain silent. 1 black gets killed by a white police officer, black americans go out rioting, looting, killing, pillaging and committing other crimes. I have 0 sympathy for these people.



Syrians, Egyptians, Iraqis all protested not one went looting or pillaging their own communities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267647795101655041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267702370105913344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267597228807524352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267652156556894211

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267651516330016768

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

pkuser2k12 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267541403132932112


So they have to hit them in the balls and not the face?


----------



## LKJ86

*NYPD cop points gun at crowd*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Throughout the decades, USA had destroyed numerous countries with its powerful armed forces. 

Today, Trump administration is left with no choice but to unleash same armed forces on the American mainland.

Allah Almighty works in mysterious ways indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Yankee-stani

Nein said:


> On twitter there is a page called Black Socialists of America. A lot of these leftist blacks support pkk. Seriously this white vs black does not concern me at all.
> 
> When both groups are anti turk.



The only reason I support Trump putting ANTIFA on the terror list is they were supporting Zionists and Kurdish sepratists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Police disperse protestors near White House with tear gas*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

Nein said:


> African Americans are racist towards other Africans especially Somalis.
> 
> At least the Somalis fought and protected their country from being colonised or taken as slaves unlike African Americans.
> 
> African americans have the biggest victimhood mentality.



When Somalis and Etihopians have more balls to fight European powers and America lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

LeGenD said:


> Throughout the decades, USA had destroyed numerous countries with its powerful armed forces.
> 
> Today, Trump administration is left with no choice but to unleash same armed forces on the American mainland.
> 
> Allah Almighty works in mysterious ways indeed.


And funny that second amendment has been proven to be quite useless in defending the American democracy.

I'm surprised nobody talks about how useless that amendment is if it cannot protect the US democracy. It is now obvious that the only reason people insist on gun rights is because arms producers have a strong lobby in the US. Otherwise, it is nothing but harmful to the US citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Police car drives into crowd in San Diego*





*New York City streets drowning in havoc*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yankee-stani

LeGenD said:


> Throughout the decades, USA had destroyed numerous countries with its powerful armed forces.
> 
> Today, Trump administration is left with no choice but to unleash same armed forces on the American mainland.
> 
> Allah Almighty works in mysterious ways indeed.



I am been getting a lot flack on another thread interesting enough from Pakistanis about me not showing loyalty to America blah blah while on a normal day they always complain about American atrocities granted I do live here and the economic and political decline will effect me in many ways but there is nothing to be proud of this country it's just a freaking shopping mall larping as a nation



QWECXZ said:


> And funny that second amendment has been proven to be quite useless in defending the American democracy.
> 
> I'm surprised nobody talks about how useless that amendment is if it cannot protect the US democracy. It is now obvious that the only reason people insist on gun rights is because arms producers have a strong lobby in the US. Otherwise, it is nothing but harmful to the US citizens.



The US constitution all of it and its amendments is toilet paper basically

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atan651

It's the natural course of development to just let America burns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267624171099639809

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267635457132765197

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yankee-stani

*Turkey, Iran and China want to exploit America’s racial unrest.*


The world’s strongmen are seizing gleefully on the death of George Floyd and the riots that followed, hoping to delegitimize America’s rule-of-law system at home and sap its credibility abroad.

Recep Erdogan of Turkey, last seen stamping out his political opposition and forcibly displacing Kurds in Syria, tweeted that “The racist and fascist approach that led to the death of George Floyd in the US city of Minneapolis as a result of torture has not only deeply saddened all of us, but it has also become one of the most painful...

https://www.wsj.com/articles/dictators-smell-blood-in-the-water-11590959098


----------



## Cthulhu

Matt Gaetz, U.S. Representative:


----------



## beijingwalker

The western media call that incident Tiananmen massacre, but the irony is both the government and the protesters who fled to US after the incident agreed that not a single person was killed inside the Tiananmen square, but western media keeps brainwashing the brainless bunch into believing their lies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chaos in the US signals 'dark day for democracy'*

7:52pm Jun 2, 2020

A security expert has labelled US domestic troubles and its withdrawal from international leadership under President Donald Trump as "a really dark day for democracy".

"Tragically, America's problems are our problems," National Security College head Professor Rory Metcalf told 9News.

Mr Trump is abandoning the international institutions the US helped establish, and nations like Russia and China are filling the vacuum.

"The contrast between democracy and authoritarianism is now being drawn in very stark lines," Prof Metcalf said.

"The authoritarian states, China and Russia, have seized on the pandemic as an opportunity to argue democracy doesn't work."

The power play is the root cause of Australia's current testy relationship with China.

To hedge against an unpredictable US president, Australia is now busy building alliances with other democracies like India, Indonesia and Japan.

"Look after ourselves first, look after our friends second, and demonstrate that government by the people can work," Prof Metcalf said.

Labor leader Anthony Albanese labelled the current social dysfunction in the US "a tragedy" amid the protests over the death of George Floyd.

"It's important that leaders seek to unite, not divide," he said.

https://www.9news.com.au/world/us-r...onavirus/8f17a504-6259-4888-97a4-3d725759ea59


----------



## sinait

Beast said:


> Hou De Jun, a songwriter who was there witness nothing about violent on Tiananmen square.


Hou Dejian, is a songwriter, composer, and singer from Taiwan.
Hopefully above link to info will add credibility to what he says in this video.
Below I extract a few pics from this video saying he DID NOT witness any killing in the Square UP TILL MORNING 6.30AM.
















.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## letsrock

Calling India as a democracy is bit of joke. Democracy means representation not just elections. In india the lower castes (across all religions including islam and christianity unfortunately) have very meagre representation both in corridors of state power and also in private corporate sector. Countries like china may be even more democratic I am not sure though they also appear tyrannical.

Also Democracy does not have any dark days it was Trump poor leadership that caused this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tower9

letsrock said:


> Calling India as a democracy is bit of joke. Democracy means representation not just elections. In india the lower castes (across all religions including islam and christianity unfortunately) have very meagre representation both in corridors of state power and also in private corporate sector. Countries like china may be even more democratic I am not sure though they also appear tyrannical.
> 
> Also Democracy does not have any dark days it was Trump poor leadership that caused this.



Liberal democracy is a privilege actually. It is earned when you have a well informed populace that understands their rights and respects the rights of others. It is earned when you have a responsible and intelligent media that serves the public good. Clearly the US is breaking down in these two criteria and it spells more chaos to come.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

There's been serious problems in Cuba for the last 60 years so Communism is in a perpetual state of "dark days". I suggest China switch its government due to this ideology being shown as unsuitable. Hey "generalizations" should go before logic.

Plus I don't see how people would act much differently due to the type of government unless they were worried about being run over by a tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChennaiDude

beijingwalker said:


> Mr Trump is abandoning the international institutions the US helped establish, and nations like Russia and China are filling the vacuum.


3 more months- The Russian puppet (Putin's Puppet)- will be booted out- For world peace and world economy to bounce back, USA needs a real president and his/the present ones time is up. Luckily "We the people" have that power to do (Unlike Russia and China).



letsrock said:


> Countries like china may be even more democratic


Thats the biggest joke of the century. Trump admires- North Korea/Russia's leaders. I wonder why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## letsrock

ChennaiDude said:


> Thats the biggest joke of the century. Trump admires- North Korea/Russia's leaders. I wonder why?



Dont talk like a stupid person, I even gave the reason - there is NO REPRESENTATION in India for lower castes - very minimal. china doesnt have that problem atleast for han majority.


----------



## ChennaiDude

letsrock said:


> Dont talk like a stupid person, I even gave the reason - there is NO REPRESENTATION in India for lower castes - very minimal. china doesnt have that problem atleast for han majority.


I am talking about the US and you are talking about India and China- Learn to read first before writing crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## letsrock

ChennaiDude said:


> I am talking about the US and you are talking about India and China- Learn to read first before writing crap.



what did you quote me for before then? you are very confusing


----------



## ChennaiDude

letsrock said:


> what did you quote me for before then? you are very confusing


Read below whay you posted- I responded to the below and only mentioned about Trumps leadership style- India was never bought into this conversation- Its you who posted the below- Confused much!
*Countries like china may be even more democratic I am not sure though they also appear tyrannical.
Also Democracy does not have any dark days it was Trump poor leadership that caused this.*


----------



## Oracle

Trump won via votes of white people .... he will be reelected .... 
same as
modi won election on base of hinduwata power ... all hindus voted for him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Hamartia Antidote said:


> There's been serious problems in Cuba for the last 60 years so Communism is in a perpetual state of "dark days". I suggest China switch its government due to this ideology being shown as unsuitable. Hey "generalizations" should go before logic.
> 
> Plus I don't see how people would act much differently due to the type of government unless they were worried about being run over by a tank.



Its an open secret that China is not a communist country at all. The main goal of the PRC is the rejuvenation of Chinese civilisation and that is what makes them so threatening, not the communist façade.

*"Plus I don't see how people would act much differently due to the type of government unless they were worried about being run over by a tank"*

I would worry more about the type of government that suppresses the bottom 50% and casually kneel on the necks of their minorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nahtanbob

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Its an open secret that China is not a communist country at all. The main goal of the PRC is the rejuvenation of Chinese civilisation and that is what makes them so threatening, not the communist façade.
> 
> *"Plus I don't see how people would act much differently due to the type of government unless they were worried about being run over by a tank"*
> 
> I would worry more about the type of government that suppresses the bottom 50% and casually kneel on the necks of their minorities.



the ruling party in china is still called CCP


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267824572985819138

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267784650178670592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267826197653630981

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zectech

A few years ago in the US, a white guy begging for his father was killed by asphyxiation by cops crushing his lungs.

It did not make national news, and was only a footnote in local news. Whites are killed by cops too. This is a media driven event because the media wants trump to win. trump has over 50 women and then girls accusing trump of raping them, trump is on Jeffrey Epsteins client lists. And the media does not demand trump to resign. The zionist media is on team trump, trump is their new king of isreal, they give the illusion that they oppose trump. They attack trump on stupid issues that trump never said anything about like injecting bleach - when trump was referring to injecting UV light to cure coronavirUS. Fake news time and again for the sole purpose of getting trump a 'second term'.

Jeffrey Epstein served young girls to Democratic moguls for blackmail and other purposes. The Republicans have young boys and girls at their Bohemian Grove Club. The Dems had Jeffrey Epstein. trump admitted that everybody loved trump in the media and in the Democratic Party back before trump turned into a Republican for the purpose of taking over the Republican party for his backers and handlers. trump had access to Jeffrey Epsteins girls because trump was on their side. trump is a con artist that is fooling everybody into thinking that trump is not a neo-con. Neo-cons had two candidates in 2016, Hillary and trump. They knew neo-conservativism is a failed agenda so they kept the truth from the public and backed Hillary so trump could start the new neo-conservative cold war on China.

trump is a neo-con and neo-cons claim looting is the early stages of a democracy.

Democracy has hit the Nazi states of America.

Covid19 was a false flag to blame China. These riots are a false flag too, led by the CIA and Soros who are both on team trump, the purpose of Soros is to crash any revolutionary movement. Antifa worked with the US to fight Assad in Syria. It is the new Al Qaeda, the assets of Washington to control any revolution in the US to failure. That is what Antifa is there for.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*Black Lives Matter in Las Vegas | 1 protester killed, 1 police officer injured*


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267790962597773314


----------



## LKJ86

*Police tear-gas protesters at peaceful Virginia protest, just moments before curfew*





*MILITARY HELICOPTER disperses protesters defying curfew in DC*





*Police Escalate Violence at George Floyd Protests Across the U.S.*





*Police use tear gas, push back peaceful protesters for Trump church visit*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ivan

If George Floyd wanted, he could have easily taken down those 2 policemen (killers). But he was complying with the law. And they abused that power.


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267672002355216389

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

zectech said:


> A few years ago in the US, a white guy begging for his father was killed by asphyxiation by cops crushing his lungs.
> 
> It did not make national news, and was only a footnote in local news. Whites are killed by cops too. This is a media driven event because the media wants trump to win. trump has over 50 women and then girls accusing trump of raping them, trump is on Jeffrey Epsteins client lists. And the media does not demand trump to resign. The zionist media is on team trump, trump is their new king of isreal, they give the illusion that they oppose trump. They attack trump on stupid issues that trump never said anything about like injecting bleach - when trump was referring to injecting UV light to cure coronavirUS. Fake news time and again for the sole purpose of getting trump a 'second term'.



Back then there was not 40 million job loses, a quarantine and a deep economic crisis, people are angry and the death of that man was just the detonator.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*2 fatally shot, over 60 arrested in Cicero*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266658978563420160

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267800019127734272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267822439964110855

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267888375140417540

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naofumi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267881194215084038

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267890613795598336

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ivan

Not directly related to George Floyd`s case but has connection with the absurd handling of cases by police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ivan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267881600311795720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267903423954980864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267885675338219520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267885679175970821

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267835873405665282

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

JustAnotherPerson said:


> Back then there was not 40 million job loses, a quarantine and a deep economic crisis, people are angry and the death of that man was just the detonator.


agreed. the Context is VERy different. Also, US facing maximum external pressure its ever faced internationally..


----------



## casual

925boy said:


> agreed. the Context is VERy different. Also, US facing maximum external pressure its ever faced internationally..


Trump is not defusing the pressure but choose to add more. You know what they say about contents under pressure...


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

Who cannot love Donald J. Trump? We love this man!



ChennaiDude said:


> 3 more months- The Russian puppet (Putin's Puppet)- will be booted out- For world peace and world economy to bounce back, USA needs a real president and his/the present ones time is up. Luckily "We the people" have that power to do (Unlike Russia and China).
> 
> 
> Thats the biggest joke of the century. Trump admires- North Korea/Russia's leaders. I wonder why?



LOL these are the same Indians that were not so long ago worshipping and kissing Donald Trump. Not only figuratively, but also in literal sense.

Trump was going to teach Pakistan and Muslims a lesson. We, the Muslims were going to feel the wrath of Donald J. Trump. We all remember these famous words from our American and Indian members on PDF. That includes notable professional members.

When I read such pessimistic and u-turn reactions I only feel emboldened and vindicated. It feels darn good.

LOL at we the people. You elected Donald J. Trump. You will re-elect him and that is my word against yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riscol

The age of apocalypse is now happening in the US. The world is protesting against US brutality.

Now Paris and Amsterdam too have protests after London and Berlin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## obj 705A

*More than half of Americans SUPPORT SENDING MILITARY to aid police in dealing with George Floyd protests – poll*

Over 50 percent of Americans would like to see the army deployed to the streets of US cities to help police tackle the riots raging across the country following the death of George Floyd at the hands of Minneapolis police.
The US has been gripped by a massive wave of protests for over a week, as hundreds of thousands of people took to the streets to call for justice for the African American man, who was choked to death by a police officer during a detention process.

While it might seem that the nation, or the larger part of it at least, has rallied behind the cause, a large number of Americans admitted they would not object to the military being deployed to aid the police in dealing with the protest actions that have spiraled into riots and violent clashes with law enforcement in many cities.

A poll conducted between May 31 and June 1 by Morning Consult data intelligence company showed that as many as 58 percent of Americans approve of the idea. One third of the respondents _“strongly support”_ it while only a total of 30 percent oppose, to some extent, deploying the troops. The survey relies on a _“national sample of 1,624 registered voters”_ interviewed online. 

At the same time, another poll conducted by the same company over roughly the same period reveals that 54 percent of people in the US support the protests and almost an equal number of them see police violence against the public as a bigger problem than violence against law enforcement officers. African Americans appear to be particularly concerned by police violence; 85 percent of this demographic supported this statement.

https://www.rt.com/usa/490578-americans-support-military-protests-poll/
________________________________

this is actually good news, because this means Trump's popularity may increase because Americans clearly love to be ruled by a tough guy because then they feel safe, more time for Trump means more polarization in the US society, it means more division in the US, it means America's disgusting image to the rest of the world will continue to be exposed, a devided society in the US is good for world peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChennaiDude

Dalit said:


> Who cannot love Donald J. Trump? We love this man!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL these are the same Indians that were not zo long ago worshipping and kissing Donald Trump.
> 
> Trump was going to teach Pakistan and Muslims a lesson. We, the Muslims were going to feel the wrath of Donald J. Trump. We all remember.these famous words from American and Indian members on PDF. That includes notable professional members.
> 
> When I read such pessimistic and u-turn reactions I only feel emboldened and vindicated


Indian cannot elect a US President!- Majority of the minority population (US Citizens) in the US never supported Trump to begin with.


----------



## Dalit

ChennaiDude said:


> Indian cannot elect a US President!- Majority of the minority population (US Citizens) in the US never supported Trump to begin with.



Indians worship Trump. Indians get on their knees for Donald J. Trump because he is going to teach Moslems and Pakistanis a lesson they will never forget. Not my words.

Now don't make me embaress you by quoting your American and Indian friends on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

This is finger licking good. More MAGA please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChennaiDude

Dalit said:


> Indians worship Trump. Indians get on their knees for Donald J. Trump because he is going to teach Moslems and Pakistanis a lesson they will never forget. Not my words.
> 
> Now don't make me embaress you by quoting your American and Indian friends on this forum.


You are not going to embarrass me- You are only going to embarrass yourself as you cant prove that as the majority of Indian Americans or Indians got on their knees for Trump.

Even though we want Trump to be gone come Nov 2020!- He did change the status quo in Israel (Capital and Embassy) and FAFT and cutting aid etc etc- so you are right to an extent on Muslims and Pakistan though.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

US, perpetually locked in two completely opposite, and irreconcilable mindsets.

Reminds me alot of British India before 1947 partition. Alhamdulilah our leaders foresaw the necessity of separation, but will Americans?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267909165550370822


----------



## Dalit

ChennaiDude said:


> You are not going to embarrass me- You are only going to embarrass yourself as you cant prove that as the majority of Indian Americans or Indians got on their knees for Trump.
> 
> Even though we want Trump to be gone come Nov 2020!- He did change the status quo in Israel (Capital and Embassy) and FAFT and cutting aid etc etc- so you are right to an extent on Muslims and Pakistan though.



You can be in denial as much as you like. We haven't forgotten how many of your countrymen bragged about Trump being their favorite white knight who would save the world from Moslem terror blah blah. It is all on record.

When we claimed to the contrary your countrymen lied and deceived. Intoxicated. Knowing little what we already knew. LOL I love it how their world has come tumbling down. Today many hide in shame and don't even have the guts to come forward and explain their fake bragging.

Basically many of you have gone from this:







To plain pessimism. Now you are going to rely on a real US president. Like as if, Trump wasn't your savior before.

Trump has my support. He is going to be re-elected and I have a lot of faith in the evangelical redneck community. My Moslem and Mexican hating evangelical brothers and sisters aren't going to disappoint us. The silent majority is going to come out again and support Bible lover Trump. God and Jesus are with Trump.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

President Trump is now happy!! Re-election is now confirmed..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266748446410752001

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266744055179866114

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267200578054025218

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267012949501149184


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267036543522238464


----------



## Gomig-21

This is right now, peaceful gathering of a lot of people at Franklin Park in Boston.






The problem is the same amount or even more currently surrounding the White House with 10 minutes past curfew. Let's hope cooler heads prevail or it could turn really ugly with that many people surrounding the white house, something we haven't seen since the anti-Vietnam war protest in the late 60's / early 70's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## obj 705A

Susan Rice plus other brain dead Zionists accuse Russia & other "foreign actors" of interfering in US internal affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## casual

Well, I trust the army more then the police atm


----------



## fisher1

What i find hilarious is country's who are so racist that they don't even acknowledge their racism are speaking against America lol

In Pakistan, if you're black, you've a dark future (pun intended).

In China, if you're black you're thrown even during wuhan virus. 

In India and Pakistan as well, there are advertisements for removing blackness lol

Yet you will see these country's residents talk about racism in America.


----------



## truthfollower

their top leadership talk about these issues and discuss these problems openly unlike our leaders who just like to brush such issues under carpet
Lt. Gen. Jay Silveria, along with USAFA leadership, addressed the entire Cadet Wing and USAFA Preparatory School today. Lt. Gen. Silveria left no uncertainties that racism has no place at the Academy.






Join CSAF Gen. David L. Goldfein and CMSAF Kaleth O. Wright in a conversation about race, the Air Force, and acknowledging change that we must achieve.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riscol

What on earth is this? Has F22 and Hamartia paid their fair share too?


----------



## FuturePAF

riscol said:


> What on earth is this? Has F22 and Hamartia paid their fair share too?



Now we just need action to match words, but a good start nonetheless 

About $2 Trillion (My guess) in Reparations to African Americans to close the wealth gap(average white family’s wealth $171,000 and average black family’s wealth $17,600) ; 62% of it in housing will help blacks recover from systemic racism quickly when other Americans see they are just as wealthy as them. Money talks.


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267959729361485825

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armchair

The US looks like a tin pot dictatorship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Yaseen1 said:


> i think in future when u.s economy collapses black people will separate from u.s and will get their own independent country


Racism is there in the India and Pakistan too. If you visit any traditional Indian and Pakistani wedding you can easily see people bitching about how dark the bride/groom is. 

Boys and girls are obsessed with fair skin and would go to any extent to remove their dark skin complex. Products like Fair and Lovely, and other whitening makeup products are literally booming in the Indian subcontinent. 

Also I have seen Indians and Pakistanis calling people dark, black, ugly. There are also people who are proud that they belong to a caste/tribe who has fair skin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*Police tear-gasses protesters in Philadelphia*





*Violent arrest of two students in Atlanta*






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268114225165107207

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268028658683457536

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

in subcontinent our president,army chief and other top leadership are mostly black or brown in complexion so I not think there is racism based on color it is due to caste system but is mostly in india,in Pakistan I have never experienced any racism based on caste or color as far as jobs and opportunity and justice is concerned


Buddhistforlife said:


> Racism is there in the India and Pakistan too. If you visit any traditional Indian and Pakistani wedding you can easily see people bitching about how dark the bride/groom is.
> 
> Boys and girls are obsessed with fair skin and would go to any extent to remove their dark skin complex. Products like Fair and Lovely, and other whitening makeup products are literally booming in the Indian subcontinent.
> 
> Also I have seen Indians and Pakistanis calling people dark, black, ugly. There are also people who are proud that they belong to a caste/tribe who has fair skin.


----------



## Enigma SIG

FuturePAF said:


> Now we just need action to match words, but a good start nonetheless
> 
> About $2 Trillion (My guess) in Reparations to African Americans to close the wealth gap(average white family’s wealth $171,000 and average black family’s wealth $17,600) ; 62% of it in housing will help blacks recover from systemic racism quickly when other Americans see they are just as wealthy as them. Money talks.


How about $5 trillion for every country they've destroyed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Yaseen1 said:


> in subcontinent our president,army chief and other top leadership are mostly black or brown in complexion so I not think there is racism based on color it is due to caste system but is mostly in india,in Pakistan I have never experienced any racism based on caste or color as far as jobs and opportunity and justice is concerned


Lolz. I did not talk about discrimination in jobs and workforce. What I meant was social discrimination.

Apart from looking for fair skinned brides/groom, there are parents who don't let their children play for too long under the sun because they might become darker.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

no one want poverty and disease but problem arises when you hate poor and person suffering from disease same is case with dark color,I think you will get my point


Buddhistforlife said:


> Lolz. I did not talk about discrimination in jobs and workforce. What I meant was social discrimination.
> 
> Apart from looking for fair skinned brides/groom, there are parents who don't let their children play for too long under the sun because they might become darker.


----------



## FuturePAF

Enigma SIG said:


> How about $5 trillion for every country they've destroyed?



Wouldn’t that be a thing. To give money would be to admit fault (similar to Germany’s war debt after world war 1) and I don’t see anyone doing that.

giving reparations to African Americans would be resources that are just redistributed within the US economy. 62% of it would just be giving away housing. None of this was my idea, I’m just quoting the video. Only the $2 trillion was my guess as to how much it would be to get African American family wealth to be equal to white family wealth.


----------



## Constantin84

riscol said:


> What on earth is this? Has F22 and Hamartia paid their fair share too?


Lol....WTF??


----------



## ChennaiDude

Dalit said:


> You can be in denial as much as you like. We haven't forgotten how many of your countrymen bragged about Trump being their favorite white knight who would save the world from Moslem terror blah blah. It is all on record.
> 
> When we claimed to the contrary your countrymen lied and deceived. Intoxicated. Knowing little what we already knew. LOL I love it how their world has come tumbling down. Today many hide in shame and don't even have the guts to come forward and explain their fake bragging.
> 
> Basically many of you have gone from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To plain pessimism. Now you are going to rely on a real US president. Like as if, Trump wasn't your savior before.
> 
> Trump has my support. He is going to be re-elected and I have a lot of faith in the evangelical redneck community. My Moslem and Mexican hating evangelical brothers and sisters aren't going to disappoint us. The silent majority is going to come out again and support Bible lover Trump. God and Jesus are with Trump.


The guy in the photo or your support really dont matter for Trumps reelection-Even Putin loves Trump so what!


----------



## Team Blue

Armchair said:


> The US looks like a tin pot dictatorship.


Starting to feel ashamed of my service. Those pictures are insane. I didn't sign up for the hope that our military would literally occupy the streets.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

*Military vehicles on DC streets amid PEACEFUL Floyd protest*





*Brutal arrests are STILL occurring amidst US rage*





*Dozens of National Guard troops line near Lincoln Memorial amid peaceful DC protest*





*George Floyd: attacks on reporters at protests - BBC News*





*Protesters were driven from the White House. The next day, thousands more were on the streets.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*US military deploys across Washington amid protests*





*Thousands defy curfews for George Floyd protests as second week of fury rages on*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

LKJ86 said:


>



As much as I don't like the current president, this was an absolute necessity. All the National Mall monuments needed to be 100% protected from the ones who have been causing destruction and looting etc. I couldn't imagine letting those brainless and violent scum loose into a legendary monument like the Lincoln Memorial for example and see it burnt down to the ground? Yeah, no, I don't think so. This was the perfect thing to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*After Trump's Military Threats, Protests Grow Larger In Washington, DC *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268073344814866432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267684722341064704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267638427723296768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268089997250330624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268048506247405568

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267923383083286534

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267958349477249024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268043556913987584

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268132269245464577

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

Can't believe the US press had the nerve to be talking about HK police brutality, they were handling protesters with kiddie gloves for 6 months. This looks like fascism right here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Constantin84

I can't believe people are still pushing the peaceful protest narative in here. This was everything but peaceful...they killed! See the case of 77 retired BLACK police officer killed by protestors while looting a store,and many other cases,they loot, they committed arson.

The state should come down hard on these criminals roaming US streets right now, deadly force included.



tower9 said:


> Can't believe the US press had the nerve to be talking about HK police brutality, they were handling protesters with kiddie gloves for 6 months. This looks like fascism right here.


There is a difference as in HK the protestors are fighting for their democratic rights enshrined in international treaties and which are clearly threatened by the authoritarian communist regime while in the US they're looting for the sake of it


----------



## LKJ86

*The internationale_The Tang dynasty band*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268212642969194502

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> The real reasons of *Class-War* that no American politico will talk about...
> 
> Fed has transfered Wealth of American People, middle class, lower class to the HyperRich!
> 
> Average American, black or white... are going through very rough patch...
> 
> *Deregulation/Financialisation Destroyed/hollowed out the American economy* and indebted the middle class.... 50% of American don't have anything for their pensions...
> 
> *Tipping point was the Deregulation ....which needed Globalisation... *
> 
> Before some cheer about Americans being xxxx... just a reminder... *the Entire Planet is XXXX... *
> 
> @PakSword @BHarwana @OldenWisdom...قول بزرگ @CrazyZ @Verve @jaibi @dbc @Slav Defence @WebMaster




Average American Middle Class lived a much better lives 50 years ago and the country was actually lot less socially degnerate tho the roots started from post WW2 liberalism being more enthrenced then again the rich of this country has got more rich especially since the collapse of the Soviet Union in the early 1990s no need to give crumbs to the plebs and middle class no more just budget cuts to Medicare,Public Education,and Social Security just these compromises were given in the height of the Great depression of the 1930s to keep Ameicans away from Soviet or Nazi German influence with no competitior in the 90s easy to get rid of those compromises

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

Constantin84 said:


> I can't believe people are still pushing the peaceful protest narative in here. This was everything but peaceful...they killed! See the case of 77 retired BLACK police officer killed by protestors while looting a store,and many other cases,they loot, they committed arson.
> 
> The state should come down hard on these criminals roaming US streets right now, deadly force included.
> 
> 
> There is a difference as in HK the protestors are fighting for their democratic rights enshrined in international treaties and which are clearly threatened by the authoritarian communist regime while in the US they're looting for the sake of it



That's propaganda. Hong Kong's rights were never violated. They were fighting against a bill that would allow for the extradition of a murderer so he could be tried in HK. It was an initiative pushed by the local HK govt and the protests were taken advantage of by CIA and NED funded elements who quickly radicalized the initial peaceful protests to sow a color revolution. 

Hong Kong's system has maintained complete independence from China and that was part of the problem. The economic system is dominated by a capitalist plutocracy which ushered in a period of late capitalist hell for HK's poor and middle class while across the border in "socialist China", cities that had amassed greater wealth than Hong Kong were cleaner, more orderly and provided housing for its poor. Google pictures of Shenzhen and you will see that it's a far better managed city than HK. I was shocked when I last went to the region a couple years back and contrasted how developed Shenzhen and Guangzhou was compared to HK. In addition, HK's education system has never even changed since the colonial era and its media has largely been infiltrated by Western NGOs who promote anti-China propaganda. In this way, HKers are taught to constantly hate Mainland China and in many cases, for no good reason. 

Guangzhou 





vs Hong Kong a modern day capitalist shithole





I don't support a lot of things that the PRC does but there is no doubt that the CIA, NED and Western NGOs have created a toxic and poisonous situation in HK and it has hurt the city greatly. China's recent moves to curtail HK's freedom is a response to that, it isn't the cause. China's actually given the city way too much freedom since 1997.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yankee-stani

*The Vindication of the Pajama Boy Nietzscheans*

June 3, 2020 Hunter Wallace Alt-Punditry, Conservatism, Liberalism, Libertarianism 2








Grug Fellow@somefellow6
https://twitter.com/somefellow6/status/1266720076469800960

"If you want a vision of the future, imagine a fat sheboon twerking atop the ruins of Western Civilization forever."





1,245
9:16 AM - May 30, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

455 people are talking about this



While I was in my pajamas last night, I finally got around to reading C. Bradley Thompson’s defense of the liberal Right at the Claremont Institute.

American Mind:

*“The publication of my new book, *_*America’s Revolutionary Mind: A Moral History of the American revolution and the Declaration that Defined It*_*, comes at a crucial moment in American history. Academic study of the American revolution is dying on our college campuses, and the principles and institutions of the American Founding are now under assault from the nattering nabobs of both the progressive Left and the reactionary Right. These two ideological antipodes share little in common other than a mutually-assured desire to purge 21st-century American life of the founders’ philosophy of classical liberalism.*

*On this point, the radical Left and Right have merged.*

*The philosophy of Americanism is, as I have argued in my book and **elsewhere**, synonymous with the founders’ ideas, actions, and institutions. Its core tenets can be summed up as: the moral laws and rights of nature, ethical individualism, self-interest rightly understood, self-rule, constitutionalism, rule of law, limited government, and laissez-faire capitalism. …*

*Classical and Progressive liberalism are not of the same ideological species. They are natural enemies. The difference between the founders’ liberalism and Progressive liberalism is one of kind and not of degree, whereas Deneen’s critique of the founders’ liberalism actually shares a great deal in common with the Progressive critique of classical liberalism. Like his Progressive and socialist allies, Deneen is opposed to classical liberalism’s advocacy of individualism, limited government, and laissez-faire capitalism. …*

*Lastly, a word to the young—to those who have been let down or feel abandoned by the cowardice and unmanliness of Conservatism and Libertarianism, Inc.—know this: you have not been abandoned. There is a new generation of intellectuals willing to take up the cause of Americanism.*

*More to the point, you should know this as well: I will be, to quote William Lloyd Garrison, as “harsh as truth, and as uncompromising as justice” when it comes to defending the Declaration of Independence, the Constitution, and the Bill of Rights. The principles and institutions of the founders’ liberalism are worth defending because they are true. The reactionary Right is a dead end; it’s a dead end because it’s a lie. You should not let your despair turn you to the Dark Side. It’s time to come home.”*

I was unimpressed.

Scrolling through my Twitter feed, I had just written a few articles about the events of the past week: 108,000 dead Americans, 40 million Americans unemployed, the worst race riots since the 1960s, blacks and anarchists burning down Washington, DC and laying siege to the White House, police officers kneeling before the mobs of looters who went on shoot them after dark, White Americans flagellating themselves and doing penance over their nonexistent white privilege, etc.

I’ve processed all of this and have reassessed my worldview. I have concluded that I was right that conservative liberalism is a failure. I have been skeptical of conservative liberalism for almost 20 years now. In my adult life, it has taken us from the disasters of the George W. Bush presidency through the disasters of the Donald Trump presidency. I have witnessed 20 years of unarrested national decline in spite of conservative liberals controlling the White House, Congress and the Supreme Court for most of this period. I don’t believe we just need to spin the merry-go-round and replace a few RINOs.

C. Bradley Thompson lays all of this at the doorstep of progressive liberalism which he believes is a difference of “kind” and “not of degree.” There is just one slight problem with that theory. I will amply quote George Fitzhugh who responded to William Lloyd Garrison on behalf of the South:

*“Further study, too, of Western European Society, which has been engaged in continual revolution for twenty years, has satisfied us that Free Society every where begets isms, and that isms soon beget bloody revolutions. …*

*Now we plant ourselves on this passage from Carlyle. We say that, as far as it goes, ’tis a faithful picture of the isms of the North. But the restraints of Law and Public Opinion are less at the North than in Europe. The isms on each side the Atlantic are equally busy with “assiduous wedges,” in “loosening in every joint the whole fabric of social existence;” but whilst they dare invoke Anarchy in Europe, they dare not inaugurate New York Free Love, and Oneida Incest, and Mormon Polygamy. The moral, religious, and social heresies of the North, are more monstrous than those of Europe. The pupil has surpassed the master, unaided by the stimulants of poverty, hunger and nakedness, which urge the master forward.”*

*“THE PHILOSOPHY OF THE ISMS – SHEWING WHY THEY ABOUND AT THE NORTH, AND ARE UNKNOWN AT THE SOUTH.*

*The exploitation, or unjust exactions of skill and capital in free society, excite the learned and philanthropic to devise schemes of escape, and impel the laborers to adopt those schemes, however chimerical, because they feel that their situation cannot be worsted. They are already slaves without masters, and that is the bathos of human misery. Besides, universal liberty has disintegrated and dissolved society, and placed men in isolated, selfish, and antagonistic positions – in which each man is compelled to wrong others, in order to be just himself. But man’s nature is social, not selfish, and he longs and yearns to return to parental, fraternal and associative relations. All the isms concur in promising closer and more associative relations, in establishing at least a qualified community property, and in insuring the weak and unfortunate the necessaries and comforts of life. Indeed, they all promise to establish slavery – minus, the master and the overseer.” …*

*“In free society none but the selfish virtues are in repute, because none other help a man in the race of competition. In such society virtue loses all her loveliness, because of her selfish aims. Good men and bad men have the same end in view: self-promotion, self-elevation. The good man is prudent, cautious, and cunning of fence; he knows well, the arts (the virtues, if you please) which enable him to advance his fortunes at the expense of those with whom he deals; he does not “cut too deep;” he does not cheat and swindle, he only makes good bargains and excellent profits. He gets more subjects by this course; everybody comes to him to be bled. He bides his time; takes advantage of the follies, the improvidence and vices of others, and makes his fortune out of the follies and weaknesses of his fellow-men. The bad man is rash, hasty, unskillful and impolitic. He is equally selfish, but not half so prudent and cunning. Selfishness is almost the only motive of human conduct in free society, where every man is taught that it is his first duty to change and better his pecuniary situation.”*

*“The first principles of the science of political economy inculcate separate, individual action, and are calculated to prevent that association of labor without which nothing great can be achieved; for man isolated and individualized is the most helpless of animals. We think this error of the economists proceeded from their adopting Locke’s theory of the social contract. We believe no heresy in moral science has been more pregnant of mischief than this theory of Locke. It lies at the bottom of all moral speculations, and if false, must infect with falsehood all theories built on it. Some animals are by nature gregarious and associative. Of this class are men, ants and bees. An isolated man is almost as helpless and ridiculous as a bee setting up for himself. Man is born a member of society, and does not form society. Nature, as in the cases of bees and ants, has it ready formed for him. He and society are congenital. Society is the being – he one of the members of that being. He has no rights whatever, as opposed to the interests of society; and that society may very properly make any use of him that will redound to the public good. Whatever rights he has are subordinate to the good of the whole; and he has never ceded rights to it, for he was born its slave, and had no rights to cede.”*

*“Government is the creature of society, and may be said to derive its powers from the consent of the governed; but society does not owe its sovereign power to the separate consent, volition or agreement of its members. Like the hive, it is as much the work of nature as the individuals who compose it. Consequences; the very opposite of the doctrine of free trade, result from this doctrine of ours. It makes each society a band of brothers, working for the common good, instead of a bag of cats biting and worrying each other. The competitive system is a system of antagonism and war; ours of peace and fraternity. The first is the system of free society; the other that of slave society. The Greek, the Roman, Judaistic, Egyptian, and all ancient polities, were founded on our theory. The loftiest patrician in those days, valued himself not on selfish, cold individuality, but on being the most devoted servant of society and his country. In ancient times, the individual was considered nothing, the State every thing. And yet, under this system, the noblest individuality was evolved that the world has ever seen.”*

*“Why have you Bloomer’s and Women’s Right’s men, and strong-minded women, and Mormons, and anti-renters, and “vote myself a farm” men, Millerites, and Spiritual Rappers, and Shakers, and Widow Wakemanites, and Agrarians, and Grahamites, and a thousand other superstitious and infidel isms at the North ? Why is there faith in nothing, speculation about everything? Why is this unsettled, half demented state of the human man mind co-extensive in time and space, with free society? Why is Western Europe now starving? and why has it been fighting and starving for seventy years? Why all this, except that free society is a failure ? Slave society needs no defence till some other permanent practicable form of society has been discovered. None such has been discovered. Nobody at the North who reads my book will attempt to reply to it; for all the learned abolitionists had unconsciously discovered and proclaimed the failure of free society long before I did.”*

There is nothing new about this debate.

George Fitzhugh diagnosed classical liberalism as a disease before progressive liberalism ever existed in the 1850s. In fact, he predicted quite accurately the future course of American history.

*“Nothing in the signs of the times exhibits in stronger relief the fact, that free society is in a state “of dissolution and thaw, “of demoralization and transition, than the stir about woman’s rights. And yet it is time to work …*

*The people of our Northern States, who hold that domestic slavery is unjust and iniquitous, are consistent in their attempts to modify or abolish the marriage relation. Marriages, in many places there, are contracted with as little formality as jumping over a broom, and are dissolved with equal facility by courts and legislatures.* *It is proposed by many to grant divorces at all times, when the parties mutually consent. The Socialists suggest that the relation should be abolished, private family establishments broken up, and women and children converted into joint stock. The ladies are promoting these movements by womens right’s conventions. The prospects of these agitators are quite hopeful, because they have no conservative South to oppose them. It is their own affair, and we will not interfere with its regulation.*

*We shall deplore the day when marriage and Christianity are abolished anywhere, but will not interfere in the social and domestic matters of other people. …”*

*All modern philosophy converges to a single point – the overthrow of all government, the substitution of the untrammelled “Sovereignty of the Individual,” for the Sovereignty of Society, and the inauguration of anarchy. First domestic slavery, next religious institutions, then separate property, then political government, and, finally, family government and family relations, are to be swept away. This is the distinctly avowed programme of all able abolitionists and socialists; and towards this end the doctrines and the practices of the weakest and most timid among them tend.* *Proudhon, and the French socialists generally, avow this purpose in France, and Stephen Pearl Andrews re-echoes it from America. The more numerous and timid class are represented by Mr. Greeley and the Tribune, who would not “at once rush,” like French revolutionists, “with the explosive force of escapement, point blank to the bull’s eye of its final destiny,” but would inaugurate social conditions, that would gradually bring about that result. Mr. Greeley does not propose to do away at once with marriage, religion, private property, political government and parental authority, but adopts the philosophy and the practices of Fourier, which promise gradually to purify human nature, and fit it, in a few generations, for that social millennium, into which the bolder and more consistent Andrews urges society at once to plunge.*

… *The other and bolder party, feel themselves “called” as special instruments, to give at once the coup de grace to the old world, and to usher in the new golden age, of free love and free lands, of free women and free negroes, of free children and free men. …*

*The Socialists promise that when society is wholly disintegrated and dissolved, by inculcating good principles and “singing fraternity over it,” all men will co-operate, love, and help one another.*

*They place men in positions of equality, rivalry, and antagonism, which must result in extreme selfishness of conduct, and yet propose this system as a cure for selfishness. To us their reasonings seem absurd. Yet the doctrines so prevalent with Abolitionists and Socialists, of Free Love and Free Lands, Free Churches, Free Women and Free Negroes – of No-Marriage, No-Religion, No-Private Property, No-Law and No-Government, are legitimate deductions, if not obvious corollaries from the leading and distinctive axiom of political economy – Laissez Faire, or let alone. …*

*They hold that all men, women, and negroes, and smart children, are equals, and entitled to equal rights. The widows and free negroes begin to vote in some of those States, and they will have to let all colors and sexes and ages vote soon, or give up the glorious principles of human equality and universal emancipation.*

*The experiment which they will make, we fear, is absurd in theory, and the symptoms of approaching anarchy and agrarianism among them, leave no doubt that its practical operation will be no better than its theory. Anti-rentism, “vote-myself-a-farm” ism, and all the other isms, are but the spattering drops that precede a social deluge.”*

I don’t have much to add to what George Fitzhugh said in _Cannibals All! Or, Slaves Without Masters_ and _Sociology for the South, or, The Failure of Free Society_. Thomas Carlyle said it all in his _Latter-Day Pamphlets_ which influenced Fitzhugh in the antebellum South of the 1850s:

*“To rectify the relation that exists between two men, is there no method, then, but that of ending it? The old relation has become unsuitable, obsolete, perhaps unjust; and the remedy is, abolish it; let there henceforth be no relation at all. From the ‘sacrament of marriage’ downwards, human beings used to be manifoldly related one to another, and each to all; and there was no relation among human beings, just or unjust, that had not its grievances and its difficulties, its necessities on both sides to bear and forbear. But henceforth, be it known, we have changed all that by favor of Heaven; the ‘voluntary principle’ has come up, which will itself do the business for us; and now let a new sacrament, that of Divorce, which we call emancipation, and spout of on our platforms, be universally the order of the day! Have men considered whither all this is tending, and what it certainly enough betokens? Cut every human relation that has any where grown uneasy sheer asunder; reduce whatsoever was compulsory to voluntary, whatsoever was permanent among us to the condition of the nomadic; in other words, LOOSEN BY ASSIDUOUS WEDGES, in every joint, the whole fabrice of social existence, stone from stone, till at last, all lie now quite loose enough, it can, as we already see in most countries, be overset by sudden outburst of revolutionary rage; and lying as mere mountains of anarchic rubbish, solicit you to sing Fraternity, &c. over it, and rejoice in the now remarkable era of human progress we have arrived at.”*

The trajectory and endpoint of classical liberalism was known 170 years ago. The principles of classical liberalism are incompatible with *order, cohesion, continuity, stability, decency and normalcy. *As this system has become coterminous with the West since World War II, it has produced the same result -a perpetual state of social revolution – everywhere it has been implemented. It is a feature, not a bug. Liberalism is flawed in theory and incompatible with natural conservatism in practice.
http://www.occidentaldissent.com/2020/06/03/the-vindication-of-the-pajama-boy-nietzscheans/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Constantin84 said:


> I can't believe people are still pushing the peaceful protest narative in here. This was everything but peaceful...they killed! See the case of 77 retired BLACK police officer killed by protestors while looting a store,and many other cases,they loot, they committed arson.
> 
> The state should come down hard on these criminals roaming US streets right now, deadly force included.
> 
> 
> There is a difference as in HK the protestors are fighting for their democratic rights enshrined in international treaties and which are clearly threatened by the authoritarian communist regime while in the US they're looting for the sake of it


I am not being racist but Black people are somewhat aggressive. I have witnessed this with my own eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

tower9 said:


> That's propaganda. Hong Kong's rights were never violated. They were fighting against a bill that would allow for the extradition of a murderer so he could be tried in HK. It was an initiative pushed by the local HK govt and the protests were taken advantage of by CIA and NED funded elements who quickly radicalized the initial peaceful protests to sow a color revolution.
> 
> Hong Kong's system has maintained complete independence from China and that was part of the problem. The economic system is dominated by a capitalist plutocracy which ushered in a period of late capitalist hell for HK's poor and middle class while across the border in "socialist China", cities that had amassed greater wealth than Hong Kong were cleaner, more orderly and provided housing for its poor. Google pictures of Shenzhen and you will see that it's a far better managed city than HK. I was shocked when I last went to the region a couple years back and contrasted how developed Shenzhen and Guangzhou was compared to HK. In addition, HK's education system has never even changed since the colonial era and its media has largely been infiltrated by Western NGOs who promote anti-China propaganda. In this way, HKers are taught to constantly hate Mainland China and in many cases, for no good reason.
> 
> Guangzhou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs Hong Kong a modern day capitalist shithole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support a lot of things that the PRC does but there is no doubt that the CIA, NED and Western NGOs have created a toxic and poisonous situation in HK and it has hurt the city greatly. China's recent moves to curtail HK's freedom is a response to that, it isn't the cause. China's actually given the city way too much freedom since 1997.



Hong Kong problem its a capitalist oligarch craphole with apartments smaller than a Manhattan apartment closet and probably even much more cost to rent China was too soft on HK did not go hard on Capitalist roaders in the real estate sector and politics then again Dengists in some cases are merchant minded folk and faction of the CCP

*Steve King’s Defeat and Grandmaster Jared Kushner Nationalism*

June 3, 2020 Hunter Wallace 2020 Election, Alt-Punditry, Conservatism, Dissident Right, donald trump, Immigration, Politics 20





*UPDATE:*






Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1268139884700721153

Congratulations to Randy Feenstra on your big win in the Iowa Republican Primary. You will be a great Congressman!


107K
7:18 AM - Jun 3, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

22.6K people are talking about this





Trump is congratulating Steve King’s primary opponent on his big win. This is the biggest win for National Populism since he endorsed Mitt Romney.

*UPDATE:*




Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1268167411230007300

In 3 1/2 years, I’ve done much more for our Black population than Joe Biden has done in 43 years. Actually, he set them back big time with his Crime Bill, which he doesn’t even remember. I’ve done more for Black Americans, in fact, than any President in U.S. history, with...


150K
9:07 AM - Jun 3, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

68.7K people are talking about this






Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1268167419132084230
Replying to @realDonaldTrump

....the possible exception of another Republican President, the late, great, Abraham Lincoln...and it’s not even close. The Democrats know this, and so does the Fake News, but they refuse to write or say it because they are inherently corrupt! See “pinned” above.


80.2K
9:07 AM - Jun 3, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

30.7K people are talking about this



Trump has some new based and red pilled tweets.




Steve King

✔@SteveKingIA
https://twitter.com/SteveKingIA/status/1084992347178520576

My Statement on Kevin McCarthy’s Unprecedented Assault on my Freedom of Speech.





8,443
9:55 PM - Jan 14, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

16.1K people are talking about this






Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1267885675338219520

My Admin has done more for the Black Community than any President since Abraham Lincoln. Passed Opportunity Zones with @SenatorTimScott, guaranteed funding for HBCU’s, School Choice, passed Criminal Justice Reform, lowest Black unemployment, poverty, and crime rates in history…


241K
2:27 PM - Jun 2, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

152K people are talking about this






Donald J. Trump

✔@realDonaldTrump
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1267885679175970821
Replying to @realDonaldTrump

...AND THE BEST IS YET TO COME!


142K
2:27 PM - Jun 2, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

56.7K people are talking about this



Rep. Steve King who is the closest thing to a paleocon in the House of Representatives was taken out back last night and shot by the GOP in his primary in Iowa.

National Review:

*“Republican voters in Iowa’s fourth congressional district rejected Rep. Steve King yesterday, with the nine-term incumbent getting a little more than a third of the vote. His defeat was a long time coming.*

*Conservatives for a long time gave the congressman the benefit of the doubt as he made racially provocative comments, and especially discounted those critics who treated his opposition to immigration as per se racist. But King eventually depleted any trust in him.*

*He **called** Mexicans coming to the U.S. “dirt” and then called reporters liars for accurately quoting him. He endorsed the fringe candidacy for Toronto mayor of Faith Goldy, whose CV by that time included reciting the white-supremacist “14 words” on the radio. He did what he could to promote far-right politicians in France, Austria, and the Netherlands. He complained that “white nationalist, white supremacy, Western civilization” had come to be considered “offensive” terms — a comment for which the House censured him and the chamber’s Republicans stripped him of his committee assignments. …”*


BTW, Randy Feenstra won’t be elected in November.

National Review:

*“Republican Representative Steve King, whose comments about white supremacy earned him the condemnation of many members of his party last year, lost his primary bid early Wednesday morning.*

*The nine-term Iowa congressman lost the race to state Senator Randy Feenstra.*

*“I called Randy Feenstra a little bit ago and conceded the race to him,” King said in a video message posted to Facebook on Wednesday. “And I pointed out that there’s some powerful elements in the swamp that he’s going to have an awfully hard time pushing back against them.”*

*“I am truly humbled by the outpouring of support over the past 17 months that made tonight possible and I thank Congressman King for his decades of public service,” Feenstra said in a statement after his victory.*

*In a *_*New York Times*_* interview in January of last year, King asked, “White nationalist, white supremacist, Western civilization — how did that language become offensive? Why did I sit in classes teaching me about the merits of our history and our civilization?”*

*Republicans came out swinging against King’s remarks, including Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell and the highest ranking House Republican, Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy. …*

*King later tried to explain away the controversy, criticizing the Times for saying he supported an “evil and bigoted ideology” and claiming in a House floor speech that he had merely asked, “How did that offensive language get injected into our political dialogue?”*

For his unforgivable crime of suggesting that maybe Western civilization wasn’t so bad, Steve King was stripped of his committee assignments, marginalized in the GOP and rebuked in a 424-1 vote in the House of Representatives. He voted to condemn himself. From that point forward, Steve King was treated as a pariah by the Republican Party, which tried and failed to defeat him in the 2018 midterms. Even introducing the Diamond and Silk Act wasn’t enough to salvage his reputation.

In related news, Ryan Girdusky has explained in a new article why the Trump administration was paralyzed over the weekend during the worst race riots since the 1960s.

TAC:

*“The last weekend of May 2020 was the time when racial tensions in America came roaring back. Millions of people who have been socially conditioned to believe America is an inherently racist country joined protests that often turned into riots. As cities burned, those in the silent majority looked to the White House for some semblance of leadership, only to find their president tweeting from a bunker about “sleepy Joe.” …*

*President Trump and many other Republican leaders condemned the murder of Floyd and demanded action against the police officers involved. In the days that followed, however, the White House felt absent in the national conversation. Protests turned to riots and cities like Minneapolis, Philadelphia, Chicago, and Atlanta turned into war zones, yet the president was nowhere to be found. Outside of Twitter and the few remarks given by Trump during the SpaceX launch, the silence from the White House was deafening.*

*Sources inside the administration said that throughout the tumultuous weekend, the White House was running on a skeleton crew. Advisors Jared and Ivanka Kushner were celebrating a Jewish holiday, Chief of Staff Mark Meadows was at his daughter’s wedding, other key members of the administration were out of state. While Washington burned, Trump was ushered into a bunker with the few aides that were by his side, including Dan Scavino.*

*On Thursday, Kushner and his allies, Brooke Rollins and Ja’ron Smith told the White House and the campaign that they shouldn’t discuss the riots in overtly negative terms because it could harm the campaign’s efforts at coalition-building with the black community. They insisted the whole thing would eventually blow over. …”*

It is Jared Kushner’s fault.

In the 2016 election, we voted for a “law and order” president after the Black Lives Matter shooting of police officers in Dallas and the previous round of race riots in Ferguson, Baltimore, Charlotte and Milwaukee. As a matter of policy though, the Trump administration has turned a blind eye to Antifa violence, launched an unprecedented state crackdown on White Nationalists, banned bump stocks and spent its political capital on criminal justice reform. Donald Trump has relentlessly pandered to blacks who didn’t vote for him in other ways with policy concessions like when he turned the arrest of ASAP Rocky in Sweden into an international incident between the United States and Sweden.

Instead of “moving the Overton Window” and making National Populism more acceptable in American politics, the Trump era is coming to a close and it is littered with paleocon bodies. Steve King has joined Tom Tancredo in the political wilderness. Steve Bannon was fired by Trump and lost his perch at Breitbart. Donald Trump is trying to destroy the political career of Jeff Sessions who is running for his old Senate seat here in Alabama. The herd of deviant paleocons in Congress has been thinned.

Nevermind any of this … they have Tucker Carlson as their outlet now. He is speaking “truth to power” as America has gone up in flames. Did you even see his monologue?

Identity Dixie:

*“Awhile back, I penned a piece titled “Tucker Carlson Nationalism.” Sadly, it was lost to the ages when communist agitators forced the previous host of Identity Dixie to kick us off of their platform. I don’t save what I write on my computer, because Microsoft looks for badthink in each and every word document. The thrust of the piece was essentially an optics debate, a longtime favorite of the dO sOmEtHiNg crowd.*

*In the original article, I noted the true success of Tucker’s work is his ability to advance a nationalist narrative while hiding in plain sight. The blowhards who are ostensibly our allies fault him for not being blunt nor direct enough. He won’t name certain groups. He won’t call out perfidious detractors. He doesn’t explicitly stand up for white people! Coded language isn’t enough!*

*But the truth is, Tucker terrifies our enemies in ways that the troglodytes who cannot see his brilliance never could. Stomping on Israeli flags, torching Talmuds, and throwing up Roman salutes are déclassé. No serious person engages in that behavior. Sure, it might get a momentary rise out of the SPLC and other so-called anti-hate groups, but in reality, that serves their interests. Any legitimate commentary offered by the individuals doing these things is shut down by the buffoonish farce. It is the ultimate well poisoner. …*

*There are many in the Dissident Right (well, most of them are now Bolsheviks, but I digress) who would be incensed at the tactic. HOW DARE HE NOT SPEAK OF THE SUFFERING OF WHITE PEOPLE! WHAT A CUCK! What these dolts don’t see is that he *is* speaking of that suffering. But by focusing on minorities wounded by the actions of the mob, it takes the wind out of the sails of Tucker’s critics. The starch out of the shirt of our enemies. …”*

What are the Bolsheviks saying about Tucker Carlson that has so incensed the paleocons?

The brutal reality of the Trump era is that our paleocon friends have been reduced to being represented by a television show host. Tucker Carlson understands them. They have no power whatsoever in the Republican Party. Their ranks in Congress have actually been reduced. It is Jared Kushner, not Tucker Carlson, who wields power on everything from “law and order” (soft on crime) to foreign policy (give Israel everything it wants like the West Bank and assassinating Soleimani) to immigration (bring in more legal immigrants). They voted for Trump and got THE EXACT OPPOSITE of what they were promised. The president has spent all his time pandering and delivering the goods for the constituencies who didn’t vote for him and perusing the usual donor class pipe dreams like Jexodus and BLEXIT. Tucker Carlson’s monologues gives them solace when everything they love is being destroyed.





A decade ago, the Confederate flag flew above the South Carolina State House. The Robert E. Lee, Jefferson Davis and P.G.T. Beauregard monuments stood in New Orleans. Stonewall Jackson’s flag was on display at the UDC Headquarters in Richmond. Robert E. Lee and Nathan Bedford Forrest’s graves were unmolested in Lexington and Memphis. The monument of Nathan Bedford Forrest stood in Memphis. Silent Sam stood on the campus of the University of North Carolina. There were Confederate monuments in Linn Park in Birmingham and in Dallas and at the University of Texas and lots of other places. Even though toothless heritage protection laws were passed by North Carolina, Tennessee and Alabama, it was a sop that didn’t matter in the end. No Tucker Carlson monologue is going to bring any of this back.

















The Bolshevik position is that our paleocon friends have been played like a fiddle for decades. Donald Trump and Tucker Carlson Nationalism preys on and manipulates their racial and cultural resentments and channels them into delivering the policy agenda that the donor class wants. The Republican Party is like a Judo Master in promising one agenda to its base and to populist-leaning swing voters and delivering another one for its donors. The pro-Israel crowd has gotten virtually everything it ever dreamed of out of Donald Trump including the annexation of the West Bank. The wealthy have gotten massive tax cuts, deregulation and increases in guest worker programs. As recently as February, the GOP was railing against “socialism” at CPAC. By March, the Fed and Congress were spending trillions of dollars on bailouts to prop up the stock market. All it took to do a complete 180 on socialism was for the wealthy to get in trouble. Those who call the shots in the Republican Party got what they wanted as they always do.

Why wouldn’t they get what they wanted? They are never held accountable by paleocons who are satisfied with Donald Trump’s tweets and Tucker Carlson’s monologues. No matter what happens they are always at the end of the day on the Republican plantation like Pat Buchanan. They always vote for nationalism and social conservatism, but get more neoliberalism. They get Lady MAGA and Scott Presler and global crusades for feminism and decriminalizing homosexuality. They get John Bolton and Elliot Abrams’ latest “America First” schemes to overthrow the governments of Iran and Venezuela. They can’t even get in the door through general admission now at CPAC. Such is their place in conservatism.

In the 2020 election, the paleocons will do what they always do and kneel before Jared Kushner. They will think of Tucker Carlson Nationalism, but will get four more years of Jared Kushner Zionism as they carry on the storied Republican tradition of dog whistling and lip service. The rest of us have accepted that we have “no place in the Republican Party” and have moved on.

*Note:* I use the term “Bolshevik” in jest. It is their term, not ours. We’re Bolsheviks for believing the Republican policy agenda is sold to billionaires.

http://www.occidentaldissent.com/20...at-and-grandmaster-jared-kushner-nationalism/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268132362585608192

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

OsmanAli98 said:


> Hong Kong problem its a capitalist oligarch craphole with apartments smaller than a Manhattan apartment closet and probably even much more cost to rent China was too soft on HK did not go hard on Capitalist roaders in the real estate sector and politics then again Dengists in some cases are merchant minded folk and faction of the CCP
> 
> *Steve King’s Defeat and Grandmaster Jared Kushner Nationalism*
> 
> June 3, 2020 Hunter Wallace 2020 Election, Alt-Punditry, Conservatism, Dissident Right, donald trump, Immigration, Politics 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald J. Trump
> 
> ✔@realDonaldTrump
> 
> Congratulations to Randy Feenstra on your big win in the Iowa Republican Primary. You will be a great Congressman!
> 
> 
> 107K
> 7:18 AM - Jun 3, 2020
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> 22.6K people are talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is congratulating Steve King’s primary opponent on his big win. This is the biggest win for National Populism since he endorsed Mitt Romney.
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald J. Trump
> 
> ✔@realDonaldTrump
> 
> In 3 1/2 years, I’ve done much more for our Black population than Joe Biden has done in 43 years. Actually, he set them back big time with his Crime Bill, which he doesn’t even remember. I’ve done more for Black Americans, in fact, than any President in U.S. history, with...
> 
> 
> 150K
> 9:07 AM - Jun 3, 2020
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> 68.7K people are talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald J. Trump
> 
> ✔@realDonaldTrump
> Replying to @realDonaldTrump
> 
> ....the possible exception of another Republican President, the late, great, Abraham Lincoln...and it’s not even close. The Democrats know this, and so does the Fake News, but they refuse to write or say it because they are inherently corrupt! See “pinned” above.
> 
> 
> 80.2K
> 9:07 AM - Jun 3, 2020
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> 30.7K people are talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has some new based and red pilled tweets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve King
> 
> ✔@SteveKingIA
> 
> My Statement on Kevin McCarthy’s Unprecedented Assault on my Freedom of Speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8,443
> 9:55 PM - Jan 14, 2019
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> 16.1K people are talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald J. Trump
> 
> ✔@realDonaldTrump
> 
> My Admin has done more for the Black Community than any President since Abraham Lincoln. Passed Opportunity Zones with @SenatorTimScott, guaranteed funding for HBCU’s, School Choice, passed Criminal Justice Reform, lowest Black unemployment, poverty, and crime rates in history…
> 
> 
> 241K
> 2:27 PM - Jun 2, 2020
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> 152K people are talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald J. Trump
> 
> ✔@realDonaldTrump
> Replying to @realDonaldTrump
> 
> ...AND THE BEST IS YET TO COME!
> 
> 
> 142K
> 2:27 PM - Jun 2, 2020
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> 56.7K people are talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Steve King who is the closest thing to a paleocon in the House of Representatives was taken out back last night and shot by the GOP in his primary in Iowa.
> 
> National Review:
> 
> *“Republican voters in Iowa’s fourth congressional district rejected Rep. Steve King yesterday, with the nine-term incumbent getting a little more than a third of the vote. His defeat was a long time coming.*
> 
> *Conservatives for a long time gave the congressman the benefit of the doubt as he made racially provocative comments, and especially discounted those critics who treated his opposition to immigration as per se racist. But King eventually depleted any trust in him.*
> 
> *He **called** Mexicans coming to the U.S. “dirt” and then called reporters liars for accurately quoting him. He endorsed the fringe candidacy for Toronto mayor of Faith Goldy, whose CV by that time included reciting the white-supremacist “14 words” on the radio. He did what he could to promote far-right politicians in France, Austria, and the Netherlands. He complained that “white nationalist, white supremacy, Western civilization” had come to be considered “offensive” terms — a comment for which the House censured him and the chamber’s Republicans stripped him of his committee assignments. …”*
> 
> 
> BTW, Randy Feenstra won’t be elected in November.
> 
> National Review:
> 
> *“Republican Representative Steve King, whose comments about white supremacy earned him the condemnation of many members of his party last year, lost his primary bid early Wednesday morning.*
> 
> *The nine-term Iowa congressman lost the race to state Senator Randy Feenstra.*
> 
> *“I called Randy Feenstra a little bit ago and conceded the race to him,” King said in a video message posted to Facebook on Wednesday. “And I pointed out that there’s some powerful elements in the swamp that he’s going to have an awfully hard time pushing back against them.”*
> 
> *“I am truly humbled by the outpouring of support over the past 17 months that made tonight possible and I thank Congressman King for his decades of public service,” Feenstra said in a statement after his victory.*
> 
> *In a *_*New York Times*_* interview in January of last year, King asked, “White nationalist, white supremacist, Western civilization — how did that language become offensive? Why did I sit in classes teaching me about the merits of our history and our civilization?”*
> 
> *Republicans came out swinging against King’s remarks, including Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell and the highest ranking House Republican, Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy. …*
> 
> *King later tried to explain away the controversy, criticizing the Times for saying he supported an “evil and bigoted ideology” and claiming in a House floor speech that he had merely asked, “How did that offensive language get injected into our political dialogue?”*
> 
> For his unforgivable crime of suggesting that maybe Western civilization wasn’t so bad, Steve King was stripped of his committee assignments, marginalized in the GOP and rebuked in a 424-1 vote in the House of Representatives. He voted to condemn himself. From that point forward, Steve King was treated as a pariah by the Republican Party, which tried and failed to defeat him in the 2018 midterms. Even introducing the Diamond and Silk Act wasn’t enough to salvage his reputation.
> 
> In related news, Ryan Girdusky has explained in a new article why the Trump administration was paralyzed over the weekend during the worst race riots since the 1960s.
> 
> TAC:
> 
> *“The last weekend of May 2020 was the time when racial tensions in America came roaring back. Millions of people who have been socially conditioned to believe America is an inherently racist country joined protests that often turned into riots. As cities burned, those in the silent majority looked to the White House for some semblance of leadership, only to find their president tweeting from a bunker about “sleepy Joe.” …*
> 
> *President Trump and many other Republican leaders condemned the murder of Floyd and demanded action against the police officers involved. In the days that followed, however, the White House felt absent in the national conversation. Protests turned to riots and cities like Minneapolis, Philadelphia, Chicago, and Atlanta turned into war zones, yet the president was nowhere to be found. Outside of Twitter and the few remarks given by Trump during the SpaceX launch, the silence from the White House was deafening.*
> 
> *Sources inside the administration said that throughout the tumultuous weekend, the White House was running on a skeleton crew. Advisors Jared and Ivanka Kushner were celebrating a Jewish holiday, Chief of Staff Mark Meadows was at his daughter’s wedding, other key members of the administration were out of state. While Washington burned, Trump was ushered into a bunker with the few aides that were by his side, including Dan Scavino.*
> 
> *On Thursday, Kushner and his allies, Brooke Rollins and Ja’ron Smith told the White House and the campaign that they shouldn’t discuss the riots in overtly negative terms because it could harm the campaign’s efforts at coalition-building with the black community. They insisted the whole thing would eventually blow over. …”*
> 
> It is Jared Kushner’s fault.
> 
> In the 2016 election, we voted for a “law and order” president after the Black Lives Matter shooting of police officers in Dallas and the previous round of race riots in Ferguson, Baltimore, Charlotte and Milwaukee. As a matter of policy though, the Trump administration has turned a blind eye to Antifa violence, launched an unprecedented state crackdown on White Nationalists, banned bump stocks and spent its political capital on criminal justice reform. Donald Trump has relentlessly pandered to blacks who didn’t vote for him in other ways with policy concessions like when he turned the arrest of ASAP Rocky in Sweden into an international incident between the United States and Sweden.
> 
> Instead of “moving the Overton Window” and making National Populism more acceptable in American politics, the Trump era is coming to a close and it is littered with paleocon bodies. Steve King has joined Tom Tancredo in the political wilderness. Steve Bannon was fired by Trump and lost his perch at Breitbart. Donald Trump is trying to destroy the political career of Jeff Sessions who is running for his old Senate seat here in Alabama. The herd of deviant paleocons in Congress has been thinned.
> 
> Nevermind any of this … they have Tucker Carlson as their outlet now. He is speaking “truth to power” as America has gone up in flames. Did you even see his monologue?
> 
> Identity Dixie:
> 
> *“Awhile back, I penned a piece titled “Tucker Carlson Nationalism.” Sadly, it was lost to the ages when communist agitators forced the previous host of Identity Dixie to kick us off of their platform. I don’t save what I write on my computer, because Microsoft looks for badthink in each and every word document. The thrust of the piece was essentially an optics debate, a longtime favorite of the dO sOmEtHiNg crowd.*
> 
> *In the original article, I noted the true success of Tucker’s work is his ability to advance a nationalist narrative while hiding in plain sight. The blowhards who are ostensibly our allies fault him for not being blunt nor direct enough. He won’t name certain groups. He won’t call out perfidious detractors. He doesn’t explicitly stand up for white people! Coded language isn’t enough!*
> 
> *But the truth is, Tucker terrifies our enemies in ways that the troglodytes who cannot see his brilliance never could. Stomping on Israeli flags, torching Talmuds, and throwing up Roman salutes are déclassé. No serious person engages in that behavior. Sure, it might get a momentary rise out of the SPLC and other so-called anti-hate groups, but in reality, that serves their interests. Any legitimate commentary offered by the individuals doing these things is shut down by the buffoonish farce. It is the ultimate well poisoner. …*
> 
> *There are many in the Dissident Right (well, most of them are now Bolsheviks, but I digress) who would be incensed at the tactic. HOW DARE HE NOT SPEAK OF THE SUFFERING OF WHITE PEOPLE! WHAT A CUCK! What these dolts don’t see is that he *is* speaking of that suffering. But by focusing on minorities wounded by the actions of the mob, it takes the wind out of the sails of Tucker’s critics. The starch out of the shirt of our enemies. …”*
> 
> What are the Bolsheviks saying about Tucker Carlson that has so incensed the paleocons?
> 
> The brutal reality of the Trump era is that our paleocon friends have been reduced to being represented by a television show host. Tucker Carlson understands them. They have no power whatsoever in the Republican Party. Their ranks in Congress have actually been reduced. It is Jared Kushner, not Tucker Carlson, who wields power on everything from “law and order” (soft on crime) to foreign policy (give Israel everything it wants like the West Bank and assassinating Soleimani) to immigration (bring in more legal immigrants). They voted for Trump and got THE EXACT OPPOSITE of what they were promised. The president has spent all his time pandering and delivering the goods for the constituencies who didn’t vote for him and perusing the usual donor class pipe dreams like Jexodus and BLEXIT. Tucker Carlson’s monologues gives them solace when everything they love is being destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A decade ago, the Confederate flag flew above the South Carolina State House. The Robert E. Lee, Jefferson Davis and P.G.T. Beauregard monuments stood in New Orleans. Stonewall Jackson’s flag was on display at the UDC Headquarters in Richmond. Robert E. Lee and Nathan Bedford Forrest’s graves were unmolested in Lexington and Memphis. The monument of Nathan Bedford Forrest stood in Memphis. Silent Sam stood on the campus of the University of North Carolina. There were Confederate monuments in Linn Park in Birmingham and in Dallas and at the University of Texas and lots of other places. Even though toothless heritage protection laws were passed by North Carolina, Tennessee and Alabama, it was a sop that didn’t matter in the end. No Tucker Carlson monologue is going to bring any of this back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bolshevik position is that our paleocon friends have been played like a fiddle for decades. Donald Trump and Tucker Carlson Nationalism preys on and manipulates their racial and cultural resentments and channels them into delivering the policy agenda that the donor class wants. The Republican Party is like a Judo Master in promising one agenda to its base and to populist-leaning swing voters and delivering another one for its donors. The pro-Israel crowd has gotten virtually everything it ever dreamed of out of Donald Trump including the annexation of the West Bank. The wealthy have gotten massive tax cuts, deregulation and increases in guest worker programs. As recently as February, the GOP was railing against “socialism” at CPAC. By March, the Fed and Congress were spending trillions of dollars on bailouts to prop up the stock market. All it took to do a complete 180 on socialism was for the wealthy to get in trouble. Those who call the shots in the Republican Party got what they wanted as they always do.
> 
> Why wouldn’t they get what they wanted? They are never held accountable by paleocons who are satisfied with Donald Trump’s tweets and Tucker Carlson’s monologues. No matter what happens they are always at the end of the day on the Republican plantation like Pat Buchanan. They always vote for nationalism and social conservatism, but get more neoliberalism. They get Lady MAGA and Scott Presler and global crusades for feminism and decriminalizing homosexuality. They get John Bolton and Elliot Abrams’ latest “America First” schemes to overthrow the governments of Iran and Venezuela. They can’t even get in the door through general admission now at CPAC. Such is their place in conservatism.
> 
> In the 2020 election, the paleocons will do what they always do and kneel before Jared Kushner. They will think of Tucker Carlson Nationalism, but will get four more years of Jared Kushner Zionism as they carry on the storied Republican tradition of dog whistling and lip service. The rest of us have accepted that we have “no place in the Republican Party” and have moved on.
> 
> *Note:* I use the term “Bolshevik” in jest. It is their term, not ours. We’re Bolsheviks for believing the Republican policy agenda is sold to billionaires.
> 
> http://www.occidentaldissent.com/20...at-and-grandmaster-jared-kushner-nationalism/



Hong Kong's neoliberal, capitalist plutocratic system is the epitome of human greed and manipulation. Their "free press" which is under the control of their late capitalist oligarchs and Western NGO's, the CIA and NED, constantly spew anti-China hatred to make sure the focus of the public is never on the incessant greed of HK's ruling class. 

Hong Kong is the epitome of late capitalist hell. 

Shenzhen, Dongguan, Guangzhou across the border have far better living conditions for their poor and their citizens, particularly in the last 10 years. I saw it with my own eyes and from my conversations with locals there, they don't even like going to HK anymore, they think it's chaotic and dirty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

tower9 said:


> Hong Kong's neoliberal, capitalist plutocratic system is the epitome of human greed and manipulation. Their "free press" which is under the control of their late capitalist oligarchs and Western NGO's, the CIA and NED, constantly spew anti-China hatred to make sure the focus of the public is never on the incessant greed of HK's ruling class.
> 
> Hong Kong is the epitome of late capitalist hell.
> 
> Shenzhen, Dongguan, Guangzhou across the border have far better living conditions for their poor and their citizens, particularly in the last 10 years. I saw it with my own eyes and from my conversations with locals there, they don't even like going to HK anymore, they think it's chaotic and dirty.



*bUT BuTT butt THEY SPEAK ENGLISH AND SHIETT-Western zio con right wingers with Asian Female Fetish

China does have social issues no doubt the CCP has made mistakes and costly ones but the fact that the American media and politicians have double standards in regards to their own protests shows kettle calling black basically


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268225918184685568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267968438082953218

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267638427723296768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267913914542686211

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tower9

OsmanAli98 said:


> *bUT BuTT butt THEY SPEAK ENGLISH AND SHIETT-Western zio con right wingers with Asian Female Fetish
> 
> China does have social issues no doubt the CCP has made mistakes and costly ones but the fact that the American media and politicians have double standards in regards to their own protests shows kettle calling black basically



Hong Kong is constantly lionized in the Western press because of propaganda reasons. The reality is that it has fallen far behind Mainland China in terms of orderliness and development. HK is like a huge, dirty, festering, overcrowded Chinatown where the poor have no dignity and live like rats, while fat capitalists all over the world use it as a playground. Hong Kong is truly a shithole. And I do not say that because I am pro-PRC. I've been to Taiwan and I loved it. I think Singapore is a great example of what ethnic Chinese can accomplish. But HK? Fucking capitalist hellhole propped up by toxic neoliberalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

tower9 said:


> Hong Kong is constantly lionized in the Western press because of propaganda reasons. The reality is that it has fallen far behind Mainland China in terms of orderliness and development. HK is like a huge, dirty, festering, overcrowded Chinatown where the poor have no dignity and live like rats, while fat capitalists all over the world use it as a playground. Hong Kong is truly a shithole. And I do not say that because I am pro-PRC. I've been to Taiwan and I loved it. I think Singapore is a great example of what ethnic Chinese can accomplish. But HK? Fucking capitalist hellhole propped up by toxic neoliberalism.



Cause Hong Kong is the symbol of Anglos and their past glory as usual


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268215001988415491
He is right in the Anglosphere Protests or psuedo types have become a religion of sorts


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268043104822665218

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

OsmanAli98 said:


> Cause Hong Kong is the symbol of Anglos and their past glory as usual
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268215001988415491
> He is right in the Anglosphere Protests or psuedo types have become a religion of sorts



It is without a doubt a religion. That is why the mainstream media is heavily censored. Except they do not do it through public censorship like China does, that is too obvious, they do it by marginalizing voices, discrediting them, demonizing opponents and character attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Independent autopsy finds George Floyd died of homicide by asphyxia*

*The examination was led by a former New York City medical examiner.*

By Ivan Pereira
2 June 2020, 03:07
6 min read


https://abcnews.go.com/US/independent-autopsy-george-floyd-findings-announced/story?id=70994827

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

Buddhistforlife said:


> I am not being racist but Black people are somewhat aggressive. I have witnessed this with my own eyes.



I am not being racist, it has nothing to do with dark skin (Papuans have dark skin). Sub-Saharan Africans are among the most violent in the world for neighborhood violence. Western Europeans are the most violent for national wars and bombings and national theft. And they blame it on Anglo-Saxons. Anglo-Saxons were relatively peacefully and well liked during their day. French Normans took over and Britain turned into a monster. 

Let Sub-Saharan racist Africans into your country and nobody cares if they kill the natives one neighborhood at a time. The people were dumb enough to let those with no morals in.

It is tougher with Western Europeans (Pompeo, Bolton, bush, trump) to control them, they simply don't like you because they are racists and they bomb you. They steal your wealth at a national level and want to enslave you. They are a group of racists that don't enter your neighborhood as residents and turn it into a sh*thole like SSA, they ruin other peoples neighborhoods that they don't control. So if Bangladesh builds a great country, the UK and US is there to be the racists that bomb them back to the stone age. What you work hard to create and build, the UK and the US are there to steal and bomb. Sub-Saharan Africans send your community to the stone age through their local racism. Both are racist groups.

Sub-Saharans are very racist, they attack others different than them who are peaceful and nice, ie: Asians. Being around them is stupid for you can get hurt:







Back when I thought everybody was kind and nice, one African gave a death threat to every co-worker, including me. And I had three other horrible experiences with Black Africans. They lack morals. What is yours they want to steal. And they want you to think this is ok, and if you oppose theft, you are racist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267638427723296768
*Check this out*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268261865198546945

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Buddhistforlife said:


> I am not being racist but Black people are somewhat aggressive. I have witnessed this with my own eyes.


With respect you are being racist. Stereotyping a race, religion or group is being racist. 

How can you judge millions in the same manner in this way? How can you not see your way of thinking is part of the problem?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267974555332685824

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

tower9 said:


> It is without a doubt a religion. That is why the mainstream media is heavily censored. Except they do not do it through public censorship like China does, that is too obvious, they do it by marginalizing voices, discrediting them, demonizing opponents and character attacks.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267996838357078016


----------



## zectech

pkuser2k12 said:


> *Independent autopsy finds George Floyd died of homicide by asphyxia*
> 
> *The examination was led by a former New York City medical examiner.*
> 
> By Ivan Pereira
> 2 June 2020, 03:07
> 6 min read
> 
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/US/independent-autopsy-george-floyd-findings-announced/story?id=70994827



This is how corrupt the USA is, the first autopsy was a lie to cover the "police" .

*George Floyd autopsy shows no signs of traumatic asphyxia or strangulation, attributes death to 'being restrained, his underlying health conditions, and any potential intoxicants in his system'*

Instead, Floyd died from a "combined effect of being restrained, his underlying health conditions, and any potential intoxicants in his system," the autopsy revealed.

https://www.insider.com/george-floyd-non-responsive-before-officer-took-knee-off-neck-2020-5

Google has scrubbed the search results of the first autopsy because they cover for fake news. I had to find the source as insider.com. Thousands of other articles are not showing up. They force the second autopsy into your search results. The first autopsy is a scandal.

That first autopsy is what the USA produces: lies. Never believe anything from the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pkuser2k12

zectech said:


> This is how corrupt the USA is, the first autopsy was a lie to cover the "police", and said it was from drugs or alcohol that killed Floyd.
> 
> *George Floyd autopsy shows no signs of traumatic asphyxia or strangulation, attributes death to 'being restrained, his underlying health conditions, and any potential intoxicants in his system'*
> 
> Instead, Floyd died from a "combined effect of being restrained, his underlying health conditions, and any potential intoxicants in his system," the autopsy revealed.
> 
> https://www.insider.com/george-floyd-non-responsive-before-officer-took-knee-off-neck-2020-5
> 
> Google has scrubbed the search results of the first autopsy because they cover for fake news. I had to find the source as insider.com. Thousands of other articles are not showing up. They force the second autopsy into your search results. The first autopsy is a scandal.
> 
> That first autopsy is what the USA produces: lies. Never believe anything from the US.




I fear that all the tweets being shared around the world of US police brutality will be slowly deleted by twitter and other so called free and fair social media platforms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tower9

zectech said:


> This is how corrupt the USA is, the first autopsy was a lie to cover the "police" .
> 
> *George Floyd autopsy shows no signs of traumatic asphyxia or strangulation, attributes death to 'being restrained, his underlying health conditions, and any potential intoxicants in his system'*
> 
> Instead, Floyd died from a "combined effect of being restrained, his underlying health conditions, and any potential intoxicants in his system," the autopsy revealed.
> 
> https://www.insider.com/george-floyd-non-responsive-before-officer-took-knee-off-neck-2020-5
> 
> Google has scrubbed the search results of the first autopsy because they cover for fake news. I had to find the source as insider.com. Thousands of other articles are not showing up. They force the second autopsy into your search results. The first autopsy is a scandal.
> 
> That first autopsy is what the USA produces: lies. Never believe anything from the US.



It's fucking mind numbing that you have a video that shows a police officer effectively choking the **** out of someone, he constantly pleads, I cant breathe, before he chokes to death and they have the nerve to still say that wasn't the cause of death. LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## obj 705A

LMAO just wtf is going on with the US, check this out. 
so the police said there will a curfew at 8, so during a protest a woman wanted to know what will happen once there is curfew so she went to ask the police & this is how the conversation went.

Woman:"can I ask you what's gonna happen at eight, sir?"

cop:"what's gonna happen is that we are gonna start beating the f*** out of you".

Skip to 5:40

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zectech

pkuser2k12 said:


> I fear that all the tweets being shared around the world of US police brutality will be slowly deleted by twitter and other so called free and fair social media platforms



The "police" are already doing this with TV reporters, they kidnapped CNN reporters to make the media fear the "police". They harassed DW German media, Australian media, and over 100 US media sources to keep them from reporting on "police" brutality. The "police" don't want the media to have any video of "police" brutality. And what is not covered by the media, the 60% of Amerikans (who want the military deployed to get rid of the protesters) won't find out about about "police" brutality, they only see looters and want the protests to end.

They already know they lost many on twitter, the Libertarian anti-trump voters are joining the left wing anti-police state. These are the ones sharing videos on twitter. And so long as CNN is not covering the crimes of the "police" state, or covering only a few instances, the older voters are clueless about "police" brutality.



obj 705A said:


> LMAO just wtf is going on with the US, check this out.
> so the police said there will a curfew at 8, so during a protest a woman wanted to know what will happen once there is curfew so she went to ask the police & this is how the conversation went.
> 
> Woman:"can I ask you what's gonna happen at eight, sir?"
> 
> cop:"what's gonna happen is that we are gonna start beating the f*** out of you".
> 
> Skip to 5:40



They are protesting against "police" brutality and the "police" threaten to beat them up for simply protesting.

Curfews against peaceful protesting is unconstitutional. There is a RIGHT, not a privilege... to assembly. There is a RIGHT to first amendment free speech, not a privilege.

There is not necessarily a right to protest in the middle of the road. However, they have to be able to protest publicly somewhere, at any time during the day/night.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## obj 705A

here is another one, remember those videos of cops taking a knee in solidarity with the protesters? LOL turns out that was just acting.
cops take knee then attack protesters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

its not funny but since I applied for US visa , US situation gone from bad to worse hahah I kinda feel like bad omen for USA maybe I should withdraw my Visa Application

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268287622570487810

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

@tower9 @Mangus Ortus Novem


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267996838357078016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

Here is something far happier than what is going on in the protests. If you are from the US, don't follow these satire accounts:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268106441837080577

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zectech

Gotta love those Greeks...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268305198650290176

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

zectech said:


> Gotta love those Greeks...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268305198650290176







BROWN-MUSLIM-LIVES-MATTER!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

*  Manipulating the Message: Police Attacks on Free Press and the Fencing in of Humanity  *
 
*Journalists and dissidents alike are being targeted by American police in the land of the free. Is it as simple as an out of control police force, or something more?*


by  Raul Diego 
June 03rd, 2020

By  * Raul Diego * 

0 Comments
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to RedditRedditShare to EmailEmailShare to MoreMore
The evening before President Trump lumbered over to St. John’s Church for his infamous “photo op,” U.S. Attorney General Bill Barr quietly instructed all 56 regional departments of the FBI’s Joint Terrorism Task Forces (JTTF) to “identify criminal organizers and instigators” in the nationwide protests elicited by George Floyd’s murder. Barr, himself, directed the dispersal of demonstrators outside the White House on Monday to clear the way for the President’s jaunt to the nearby house of worship.

As intended, the stunt drew all the media’s attention and left precious little coverage, if any, about the continued encroachment by the federal government into whatever is left of America’s “freedoms.” Predictably, the mere use of a Bible as a prop was enough to rile up the base and the opposition together, diverting the attention away from substantial issues and corralling public discourse around a completely meaningless event.

From comments made by the church’s bishop denouncing Trump’s unannounced visit as a “charade,” to Pentagon officials accompanying the President claiming they were “unaware” of where they were headed, this has been the modus operandi of the Trump presidency from the start. But as the administration begins the last leg of its first – and possibly last term – the signs of more direct control over the press are starting to manifest.



*Your e-papers, please*
Right from the gate, Trump harped on the message of “fake news” and labeled news media organizations as the enemy. The crass and petulant delivery of Trump’s invectives against large news media outlets conceals the subtlety of the tactics in play. After all, the emergence of the Internet had laid bare the limitations of the fourth estate, which found itself exposed by a new generation of bloggers and independent journalists empowered by unfettered access to information. Trump’s story rang true to many Americans who bought into the narrative he was peddling.


But, as events continue to unfold, it is becoming more clear that the outright effort to curtail first amendment protections is not exclusively geared towards professional journalists, but to the general population instead, who by virtue of having a video recording device with instant publishing capabilities right in their pocket, are de facto journalists, as well.

A fairly new requirement for visa applications now compels people wishing to enter the country to provide their social media handles. The so-called “social media registration” measure is being challenged in court from many different sectors, including social media giants Twitter and Reddit, faith-based organizations, and filmmakers.

The broader implications of such a seemingly innocuous change to a simple visa application are far reaching as the State Department “can retain the collected information indefinitely, share it broadly among federal agencies, and disclose it, in some circumstances, to foreign governments.”, according to a press statement by the Knight First Amendment Institute.

The danger posed to the establishment by a hyper-informed population is being combatted on many fronts because it is a real threat to their power; to the point that they are willing to sacrifice their own, mostly loyal mainstream media allies, to drive the point home.



*Shot in the face*
The Australian government is opening an investigation into the assault on two Australian journalists covering the anti-police brutality protests in Washington DC. Punched and shot with rubber bullets, cameraman Tim Myers and reporter Amelia Brace were caught in one of the many brutal acts by riot police. Journalists have been arrested on camera and attacked by police repeatedly all over the country. The tally so far, compiled by U.S. Press Freedom Tracker, counts as many as 12 arrests, 38 attacks on members of the press, and over 190 claims of abuse at the hands of police officers.

A particularly egregious attack left journalist Linda Tirado permanently blind in one eye from a rubber bullet shot at her directly by police. A similar attack left legal observer Danny Garza with a black eye at a protest in Sacramento, California. Garza, who also suffered from a concussion, is a member of the National Lawyers Guild and was at the protest in the capacity of a legal observer, he was nonetheless targeted specifically, as were the medics who came to his aide.

Scenes like these have been repeated in many places across the nation over the past several days. In one especially haunting incident that has been making the rounds on social media, a team of riot police lurched down a quiet residential street in Minneapolis where no protest of any kind was taking place, shooting their paintball guns at residents on their porch.

All of these shameful events beg the question: Why is this happening in a country which holds freedom of speech to be one of its guiding principles? Part of the answer was touched on above. The state’s traditional control over the public narrative, usually parsed by its partners in the fourth estate, is under serious threat. But, there are more effective and less visible ways of addressing such concerns. The overt, gross examples of police brutality on display during the very demonstrations organized against it might have a different purpose altogether. One more closely related to the roll-out of a new form of policing, which relies on algorithms instead of crude billy clubs.



*Virtual Precincts Don’t Burn Down*
The breach of Minneapolis’s 3rd Police Precinct on day three of the George Floyd protests in that city was an unprecedented act in modern American history. Not even during the turbulent and explosive social tensions of the 1960s did such a thing ever take place and it is not beyond the realm of possibility that it was allowed to happen. The building was abandoned by police shortly after they reportedly “ran out” of non-lethal ammunition. Reports of other questionable behavior by police, such as the destruction of protester’s water supplies and the ostensible planting of bricks in alleyways have proliferated over the past week of civil unrest, painting law enforcement in the worst possible light under the circumstances.

The perception of an out-of-control police force is not rare in minority communities, who have historically had to bear the brunt of their excesses, but it is far less familiar to more well-off suburbanites who don’t have the same relationship with law enforcement. National coverage of these not-so-new behaviors, coupled with the narrative pushed by Susan Rice and others of “foreign actors” and “outside agitators” is tacitly making the case for the replacement of a fallible and racist police force with cleaner, more precise policing mechanisms developed by entities like Google, Apple and Microsoft.

A tech-based, self-censoring model of social control is the ultimate dream of those who wish to rule over us, but not live among us. Presenting the facet of police most (White) people never see for themselves on live TV is a good way to make a case for their replacement by cold and intractable computer code.



*To Be or Not to be*
A video of a confrontation between AP journalists and a police officer emerged on Tuesday, in which videojournalist Robert Bumsted and photographer Maye-E Wong were precluded from covering a protest in lower Manhattan. After being told to go home by an NYPD officer, Bumsted pleads their case, asserting that members of the press are considered “essential workers.” The officer responds by saying he doesn’t “give a shit,” while a fellow officer adds that they should “get the **** out.”


Such messy displays of human interaction can be completely avoided in a world where your status is determined by a scanning device instead of another person and law enforcement is reduced to a machine parsing the photographs and videos we’ve already become so fond of taking of each other.

The existence of police brutality in America for people of color cannot be disputed. It is a fact of life for them, as well as many other marginalized groups. At its core, it is a problem of inhumanity that requires a human solution, not stricter digital barriers that exacerbate our alienation in the name of profit and a false, uneasy peace.

Feature photo | A police officer shouts at Associated Press videojournalist Robert Bumsted, June 2, 2020, in New York. Wong Maye-E | AP

_*Raul Diego* is a MintPress News Staff Writer, independent photojournalist, researcher, writer and documentary filmmaker._


----------



## Crusher

Stupid macho behavior that is encouraged in all spheres of life in US is main cause behind all the current ills of their society and politics. If US wants to solve its problems it has to uproot the stupid childish macho behavior of its citizens, politicians, police, army etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Char

OsmanAli98 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267996838357078016



Chinese also talk about this, the happy education in US makes the poor people incompetent, Chinese used to think they are brainwashed by CPC but actually they learned how to carry out revolution from history and politics books in the school, and with the concept of class is more easy to understand the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

Brainsucker said:


> Yes, they're looting, burning. And they target Chinese Mainlander (basically Civilian, shop owner, student) who lived in Hongkong. That's why I questioned their motive in this forum a year ago. That Hongkong rioters were not fight for Democracy, but for xenophobia; as people who fight for democracy won't target other civilians, only the evil government. Democracy is for everyone, not only a group of people.



So when the black people were targeting Asians and other non-white own businesses, it wasn't for Democracy, its xenophobia.



OsmanAli98 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267996838357078016


He sounds disappointed.


----------



## Brainsucker

Oldman1 said:


> So when the black people were targeting Asians and other non-white own businesses, it wasn't for Democracy, its xenophobia.
> 
> He sounds disappointed.



So when the black people were targeting White, Asians and other non-white civilians, it wasn't for Democracy, its xenophobia.

I fix it for you.


----------



## Oldman1

Brainsucker said:


> So when the black people were targeting White, Asians and other non-white civilians, it wasn't for Democracy, its xenophobia.
> 
> I fix it for you.


Thanks, so when they are targeting Whites, Asians and non-whites, even black people, which I need to correct myself, its xenophobia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

I read the following comment of a black youtuber who is also a social worker.

I enjoyed this video and would like to add some perspective to the questions you raised. The black community does not trust law enforcement. I have 2 degrees and never been arrested. I naïvely never thought I’d be harassed by police and yet I have had 5 encounters. I have had good encounters with reasonable police but the bad experiences makes me on guard with cops. Also the history of the black community and law enforcement extends back to slavery. My dads experience, the sheriffs was the kkk, and that’s the truth. Part of my family moved north after my great uncle struck a white man for calling him a n*** and they knew he’d be dead by the morning. In the 60s the clubs and dogs were used by police, so the trust is not completely there. The bad cops aren’t held accountable. They’ll quit and get a job somewhere else most times. This guy in Minn should have been fired. 18 complaints, and how many people just didn’t bother? So he could easily had twice as many complaints. I worked 12 years in social service working with at risk youth involved in gangs. 1 kids father killed a man in a busy barbershop. Who’s going to testify after that? The elementary school child. He and his mother goes into wp. This same guy kills the kid and his mother. How do you think he found the family in witness protection? The things I witnessed, I saw how much people “from the hood” do not trust cops. I watched as my youth, some 13-15 yrs old, were man handled and beat up by police and given charges like resisting or laundering to lock them up and introduce them to the system. They knew which charges would cause them to be held over night. The social worker explained this to me. These kids take probation because the pd doesn’t care about their cases. The system isn’t designed to determine innocence. It’s the best attorney wins and I’ve seen those who have the money get the second chance with no record. My program paid the kids stipends and I watched them take $50 checks home every 2 wks and give to mom to help out. My friends and I didn’t grow up this way, so trust, that’s not all black America’s experience. But it’s a reality for many. As far as black on black crime. #1, the guys running the gangs live in the suburbs and have these young kids committing crimes for them. They have careers, own legit businesses and are apart of the community. One we know owns a McDonalds. 2. These kids have never left their city and some their neighborhoods. Everything is brought into the city to them. 3. Gang leaders are recruiting 8yr old kids. By 15 they’ve been indoctrinated for 7 years already. Beat up if they don’t study their bibles. Who do they join? They join mostly for protection, if not many are terrorized and feel the need to be connected because of the violence in the neighborhoods. And some join for a sense of family not realizing it’s a lie. 4. It’s lucrative. Black on black crime keeps prisons filled. Look into all the companies who’s products are made by inmates. https://m.ranker.com/list/companies-in-the-united-states-that-use-prison-labor/genevieve-carlton How do they perpetuate thug/ gang life style? The music. I worked in the industry. Only certain music, images and videos get the green light. People like Dr Dre or Diddy don’t make decisions. It was the white guys I never knew or meet before that called the shots. They’re high up so we don’t know their names. There use to only be 5 record labels. All the smaller labels are signed under them. And they all have hands in privatized prisons. So how do you keep the prisons filled? Feed child negative images of people that look like you. My last point. And sorry for the length. These riots aren’t what people think. Bricks driven and left near protestors. A man believed to be an officer broke out the windows of autozone. Those arrested are from out of state. Flyers paying people to loot. Look into it. What’s to be gained? Who’s making money from this? Who’s once again manipulating the narrative? Love your heart Bro. Enjoyed your perspective. Be blessed.

1 day ago




Oldman1 said:


> Thanks, so when they are targeting Whites, Asians and non-whites, even black people, which I need to correct myself, its xenophobia.



I have the same experience in 1998 riot, in Indonesia. (you can browse the wiki about it). That's why I hate Rioters.



Brainsucker said:


> I have the same experience in 1998 riot, in Indonesia. (you can browse the wiki about it). That's why I hate Rioters.


Let me guess, was it Muslims vs Christians?



Oldman1 said:


> Let me guess, was it Muslims vs Christians?



No. There was no Muslim vs Christians in 1998, in Indonesia. It was Xenophobia, because the people who got attacked and robbed were Chinese Indonesian. Although non Chinese also got robbed at that time. Usually rich people.

There were many xenophobia cases in early Reformation era in Indonesia. Not only to Chinese Indonesian. But also between one ethnic to another ethnic. But they are in the past now.



Yaseen1 said:


> i think in future when u.s economy collapses black people will separate from u.s and will get their own independent country


And what a place that will be.








American d*mbass leftists should go to a 3-months summer vacation in a North Korea concentration camp.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268352866919444480
So protests are illegal in America and are being quashed by force.
Journalists covering the protests are being attacked and arrested by police.
But they attacked Iraq because Saddam Hussein quashed Kurdish protesters by force






Related

















Pakistani Fighter said:


>


I don't think two banners by two random people in any way justify racial profiling and police brutality against African-Americans.

I suppose as a Pakistani citizen you should know that racial profiling can eventually target you too. A lot of people in the US and Europe have prejudices against you guys. Not to mention that I have heard very similar words like on those banners from Pakistani members on PDF.



QWECXZ said:


> I don't think two banners by two random people in any way justify racial profiling and police brutality against African-Americans.
> 
> I suppose as a Pakistani citizen you should know that racial profiling can eventually target you too.


Well I posted the banners in support



Pakistani Fighter said:


> Well I posted the banners in support


Well, that's still wrong. But at least I'm glad that you don't think African-Americans deserve to be treated like dirt.



QWECXZ said:


> I don't think two banners by two random people in any way justify racial profiling and police brutality against African-Americans.
> 
> I suppose as a Pakistani citizen you should know that racial profiling can eventually target you too. A lot of people in the US and Europe have prejudices against you guys. Not to mention that I have heard very similar words like on those banners from Pakistani members on PDF.







Neither the Whites nor the Blacks are friends and allies of Brown Muslim people.



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Neither the Whites nor the Blacks are friends and allies of Brown Muslim people.


What about White and Black Muslims?



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Neither the Whites nor the Blacks are friends and allies of Brown Muslim people.


And I can't care less about your Brown Muslim blah blah. The world is not about that sort of stuff. Unless you want to live in a chaotic society, you need justice. You will never be able to have perfect justice, but there should be a bare minimum that has to be there.








QWECXZ said:


> I'm glad that you don't think African-Americans deserve to be treated like dirt.


Many Pakistanis think otherwise. Blacks need to change their behaviors too



Pakistani Fighter said:


> Many Pakistanis think otherwise. Blacks need to change their behaviors too


As a general rule, when people think they have been deprived of opportunities to grow, people become less respectful towards law and order because they distrust it.

There's a huge wealth gap between white and black people that is growing wider.




You ever wonder why the withdrew from UN human rights commission?



Safriz said:


> So protests are illegal in America and are being quashed by force.
> Journalists covering the protests are being attacked and arrested by police.
> But they attacked Iraq because Saddam Hussein quashed Kurdish protesters by force



Meanwhile everyone still expects China to apologize for riots that took place 30 years ago.



Pakistani Fighter said:


> What about White and Black Muslims?







Have no strong feelings for them either way. I only love Brown Muslim people from Pakistan and the Muslim nations to the West of us.



QWECXZ said:


> And I can't care less about your Brown Muslim blah blah. The world is not about that sort of stuff. Unless you want to live in a chaotic society, you need justice. You will never be able to have perfect justice, but there should be a bare minimum that has to be there.






When did the blacks ever care about Brown Muslims? When did they care about the innocents killed by the americans in Iraq, Afghanistan, Syria, Libya etc? 


BROWN-MUSLIM-LIVES-MATTER!



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> When did the blacks ever care about Brown Muslims? When did they care about the innocents killed by the americans in Iraq, Afghanistan, Syria, Libya etc?
> 
> BROWN-MUSLIM-LIVES-MATTER!


You continue to forget that black Americans are still Americans. It's not about race. It's about nationality. They join the US military machine because of benefits like many other Americans.
I am sure that you can find many Pakistani-American soldiers in the US army as well. And if you consider the size of their population in the US, they might be as equally likely as black Americans in joining the US army.

The US expansionist policies has little to do with African-Americans to be honest. If anything, politicians are more to be blamed for this and an overwhelming majority of politicians in the US are not black.



QWECXZ said:


> As a general rule, when people think they have been deprived of opportunities to grow, people become less respectful towards law and order because they distrust it.
> 
> There's a huge wealth gap between white and black people that is growing wider.



There is opportunity for all those who want to grow. For the ones who want to live off govt welfare and free housing or by occupying others houses by using black laws in their favor, can never go up. Keep playing victim card.



American Pakistani said:


> There is opportunity for all those who want to grow. For the ones who want to live off govt welfare and free housing or by occupying others houses by using black laws in their favor, can never go up. Keep playing victim card.


I disagree. Historically, the African-Americans in the US were brought to the US by force with no properties or financial capital of their own. They had a terrible start compared to other immigrants. Not only they had to go through years of slavery when they couldn't legally possess any properties at all, but even after that, even in 1960s, they were persecuted right and left.



QWECXZ said:


> You continue to forget that black Americans are still Americans. It's not about race. It's about nationality. They join the US military machine because of benefits like many other Americans.
> I am sure that you can find many Pakistani-American soldiers in the US army as well. And if you consider the size of their population in the US, they might be as equally likely as black Americans in joining the US army.
> 
> The US expansionist policies has little to do with African-Americans to be honest. If anything, politicians are more to be blamed for this and an overwhelming majority of politicians in the US are not black.







BROWN-MUSLIM-LIVES-MATTER!!!!!!!


Brown/Olive skinned Muslim people from Pakistan, Afghanistan, Iran, Iraq, Syria, Turkey, Lebanon, Jordan and North Africa are good looking, sexy and lovely. WE NEED MORE of them on this planet.



QWECXZ said:


> I disagree. Historically, the African-Americans in the US were brought to the US by force with no properties or financial capital of their own. They had a terrible start compared to other immigrants. Not only they had to go through years of slavery when they couldn't legally possess any properties at all, but even after that, even in 1960s, they were persecuted right and left.




1 million innocent Pakistani people were genocided by the sikhs in 1947. 1 million innocent Iranians lost their lives during the Iran/Iraq war in the 1980s. We don't complain. We get on with our lives. Why can't the blacks? They do nothing but complain.

The statue of first American president, the founding father of Masonic cult in USA was overthrown by people. 






Well done.

Well, what goes around, comes around...






no need to get worried usa is an experiment. it done its job breast feeding isreal.



Valar. said:


> Well, what goes around, comes around...


Whose statue friend? I can't recognize it.



mohammad45 said:


> Whose statue friend? I can't recognize it.



Saddam Hussein.

(may he rot in hell)

George Washington was a slave owner, The protesters are taking down other confederate monuments too so good riddance.



Cthulhu said:


> George Washington was a slave owner, The protesters are taking down other confederate monuments too so good riddance.


*Most of the elections in the US are rigged, the common mans voice is hardly heard. Most of the Americans are fed up of this vicious circle/cycle of exploitation. They know very well who runs the global finance,US diplomacy,US administration and the media. *



Valar. said:


> Saddam Hussein.
> 
> *(may he rot in hell)*



Any reason for such obnoxious statement about Saddam Hussain? Is it due to your "religious beliefs"?

this is just stupidity or mob



Crusher said:


> Any reason for such obnoxious statement about Saddam Hussain? Is it due to your "religious beliefs"?



I'm an Agnostic from Sunni Hanafi background. 

As for the this psychotic murderous guy, well yea, he can rot in hell for all I care.

He(or his party or whatever) was never a friend of Pakistan.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iraq–Pakistan_relations
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1973_raid_on_the_Iraqi_embassy_in_Pakistan



FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Most of the elections in the US are rigged, the common mans voice is hardly heard. Most of the Americans are fed up of this vicious circle/cycle of exploitation. They know very well who runs the global finance,US diplomacy,US administration and the media. *


The American democracy has long become a tandemocracy where power is alternatively switched in a cycle of 8 years and shared by the Democrats and the Republicans, giving people an illusion of having a voice.



Cthulhu said:


> George Washington was a slave owner, .


So was prophet Muhammad.Sometimes, men of their times acted according to their times, no matter how visionary they were.



Constantin84 said:


> So was prophet Muhammad.


@The Eagle



Valar. said:


> I'm an Agnostic from Sunni Hanafi background.
> 
> As for the this psychotic murderous guy, well yea, he can rot in hell for all I care.
> 
> He(or his party or whatever) was never a friend of Pakistan.
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iraq–Pakistan_relations
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1973_raid_on_the_Iraqi_embassy_in_Pakistan



He was so much celebrated in Pakistan during 1991 gulf war that you cannot even imagine, his posters were everywhere people use to buy them. So many children in Pakistan were named "Saddam Hussain" who were born during and after that time so he certainly wasn't seen as a "villain" by Pakistanis at any time. I have lived though that time in Pakistan so don't need any wikipedia sh1t.



mohammad45 said:


> @The Eagle


It's a historical truth....does it bother you?

This won't help anyone's cause at all.

Bunch of hooligans. 

This is truly deplorable to say the least.

I hope mods dont merge this thread cause it'd be a different subject than black lives matter. 

After killing of George Floyd by American police which showed a small corner of fascism and racism in American society, now we can see with our own eyes that there is no such thing as human rights in USA. Some horrific scenes will be posted on this thread showing the savagery of American fascist regime. 

















NYPD vehicle rams into crowd at Brooklyn. 






Two New York Police Department vehicles plowed into demonstrators rallying against police brutality Saturday
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...protests-nypd-suvs-brooklyn-crowd/5299746002/



Constantin84 said:


> So was prophet Muhammad.Sometimes, men of their times acted according to their times, no matter how visionary they were.


I'm agnostic, but apparently although Muhammad didn't attempt to abolish slavery, it seems that historically in all cases that I have come across on the internet, he freed his slaves and either married them, married them to his friends or adopted them as family.



QWECXZ said:


> I'm agnostic, but apparently although Muhammad didn't attempt to abolish slavery, it seems that historically in all cases that I have come across on the internet, he freed his slaves and either married them, married them to his friends or adopted them as family.


And encouraged everyone who had slaves to treat them well, but, he didn't abolish the institution. We can't judge historical people from our 21st century glasses and perceptions.



Constantin84 said:


> And encouraged everyone who had slaves to treat them well, but, he didn't abolish the institution. We can't judge historical people from our 21st century glasses and perceptions.



atleast we can give whatever rights propagated to the corporate slaves?

won't be that bad at all.

Stupid americans who didnt go to polls back then, are in the streets now demanding democracy? This is hypocrisy. Those who vandalize the streets, looters can go to hell, doesnt matter which country, what ethnic group.

America is in a throng of a identity crisis at this point



Crusher said:


> He was so much celebrated in Pakistan during 1991 gulf war that you cannot even imagine, his posters were everywhere people use to buy them. So many children in Pakistan were named "Saddam Hussain" who were born during that time so he certainly wasn't seen as a "villain" in Pakistan at any time. I have lived though that time in Pakistan so don't need any wikipedia sh1t.



My point to upload his statue pic to show how Americans went into another country and convinced people to demolish statues and how it was celebrated in America only to have it in their own country now. Karma (lol)

As for parents naming their kids after him, hmm.. aren't Saddam and Hussain both Islamic names already? Or am I missing something? Anyway, There are parents who are naming their kids Ertugral and Khaleesi. I don't care.

Why would anybody in Pakistan like this murderous psycho who wasn't even our friend to begin with? I personally do not like him and for that he can go to hell and rot there for eternity.

Anyway, let's not derail this thread any further. If you wanna continue, let's do that in some other place.

Where in america is this?



Constantin84 said:


> And encouraged everyone who had slaves to treat them well, but, he didn't abolish the institution. We can't judge historical people from our 21st century glasses and perceptions.


True. No argument with that.

I think he didn't abolish slavery because he thought this would cause a civil war among Muslims and he didn't want that to happen. Slaves were considered property of their owners and freeing slaves would've been interpreted as losing property by their owners. Abolishing slavery by Abraham Lincoln was one of the main reasons for the American Civil War in 1860s.



QWECXZ said:


> True. No argument with that.
> 
> I think he didn't abolish slavery because he thought this would cause a civil war among Muslims and he didn't want that to happen. Slaves were considered properties of their owners and freeing slaves would've been interpreted as losing properties. Abolishing slavery by Abraham Lincoln was one of the main reasons for the American Civil War of 1860s.



Slavery seems to be a theological concept which seems to have been given political asylum.

Why is it so that even most remote un-contacted tribes in the amazon have a concept of slavery as much as anyone from any part of the globe.

This seems to be ape culture inheritance of man.



El Sidd said:


> Slavery seems to be a theological concept which seems to have been given political asylum.
> 
> Why is it so that even most remote un-contacted tribes in the amazon have a concept of slavery as much as anyone from any part of the globe.
> 
> This seems to be ape culture inheritance of man.


You know, I think the more an economy moves towards a knowledge economy as opposed to a labor economy, the less it makes economic sense to have slavery.

Maybe it made sense for the Americans to have slaves in the 19th century because it meant free labor force. Once you bought a slave, all your expenses for his work would be just food and minimal healthcare. But nowadays, if a country wants to adopt slavery in that form, it means less well-educated human capital. And a knowledge economy needs educated capital more than workers in farms.



QWECXZ said:


> You know, I think the more an economy moves towards a knowledge economy as opposed to a labor economy, the less it makes economic sense to have slavery.
> 
> Maybe it made sense for the Americans to have slaves in the 19th century because it meant free labor force. Once you bought a slave, all your expenses for his work would be just food and minimal healthcare. But nowadays, if a country wants to adopt slavery in that form, it means fewer well-educated capital. And a knowledge economy needs educated capital more than workers in farms.



There is more to slavery than just economics.

Economics may have driven the masses, but the theology starts from a few.

Uncontrolled capitalism is slavery if you care to take off that shiny bikini. But we are selectively nudist it seems.

  

An Iranian complaining about human rights! God knows how many people have been killed in Iran's proxy wars from Yemen to Syria. 

If the United States is a hypocrite on the issue of human rights than Iran is a hypocrite multiple times over.



cloud4000 said:


> An Iranian complaining about human rights! God knows how many people have been killed in Iran's proxy wars from Yemen to Syria.
> 
> If the United States is a hypocrite on the issue of human rights than Iran is a hypocrite multiple times over.


you do realize that usa is the only one that acts like a global policeman, invading other countries and supporting rebellions claiming that human rights are at risk, while doing the exact same thing at home?

Even the Greeks are voicing their dissatisfaction with the US government after people in London, Amsterdam, Berlin, Paris condemned the US for racism and brutal police violence against reporters and protestors.






Where is the EU, Canada and UK parliament to condemn them?

At least one woman step up to say that....

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/uk-politics-52900204

@striver44 

Your favorite country , champion of human right? You must be very proud of them now. 






It is sad he died and cop should be punished. 

But stop calling a criminal "a person". 

Look at his criminal history.



American Pakistani said:


> It is sad he died and cop should be punished.
> 
> But stop calling a criminal "a person".
> 
> Look at his criminal history.





Irrelevant as far as what happened to him.



UKBengali said:


> Irrelevant as far as what happened to him.


He was basically stealing something and then resisted police instead of Complying. It was a case of robbery gone bad.



American Pakistani said:


> He was basically stealing something and then resisted police instead of Complying. It was a case of robbery gone bad.


I'm trying hard to be objective here for the sake of argument. A suspect for a relatively minor crime was slowly and deliberately tortured to death. I really can't see how the interpretation of this event can possibly be any different, or defensible. There is nothing here that mitigates what the officer did, nothing. He was in no risk or danger. I don't know what the guy's defence attorney is going to say...seriously, what is there here to hang one's hat on in order to defend the accused police officer?



American Pakistani said:


> He was basically stealing something and then resisted police instead of Complying. It was a case of robbery gone bad.



Still irrelevant as to what happened to him afterwards.



masterchief_mirza said:


> I'm trying hard to be objective here for the sake of argument. A suspect for a relatively minor crime was slowly and deliberately tortured to death. I really can't see how the interpretation of this event can possibly be any different, or defensible. There is nothing here that mitigates what the officer did, nothing. He was in no risk or danger. I don't know what the guy's defence attorney is going to say...seriously, what is there here to hang one's hat on in order to defend the accused police officer?




The worse thing is that there were 3 other officers that could have intervened and none did to save the man's life.

As far as I am concerned all 4 are just as guilty and need to face 1st degree murder charges - you would need to be retarded to not think there was a good chance of killing someone by suffocating them for 9 minutes. Classic torture-murder to me.



American Pakistani said:


> He was basically stealing something and then resisted police instead of Complying. It was a case of robbery gone bad.



There was no need to be kneeling on his neck for so long especially he kept saying that he couldn't breathe. This has nothing to do with whatever he was doing at the store. Besides, he was accused of giving the store owner a counterfeit note, not robbery.



American Pakistani said:


> He was basically stealing something and then resisted police instead of Complying. It was a case of robbery gone bad.


So you are saying he should have been killed for using a fake $20 bill?

Racism is at it's peak in America but these riots are about People vs corrupt police "who believe they can get away with anything" No one is spared from police brutality regardless of their skin tone.
A white girl was tazed so badly by the police in florida she remained in a vegetative state for 8 years and died later.
A drunk guy got shot to death by trigger happy arizona pd
Some senior indian in alabama almost got his snapped cops in alabama. 
The point here is to enforce harsher punishments for ruthless cops.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268612457418891266

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268665685103828992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268620123608236032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268347333743243264
Lol China is laughing right now. Thats what happens when you start up trouble in HK its called Karma beeches.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268620123608236032
Tank man. @ChineseMembers

Bye the way Americans were enjoying the chaos in Hong Kong, this once again proves that it always looks normal if chaos and destruction are happening in someone else's house instead of your own.

Police just killed another protestor.
Watch to the end.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268712530358292484


Safriz said:


> Police just killed another protestor.
> Watch to the end.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268712530358292484



This American police is lucky that they are not controlling french protestors, I have noticed that European protestors tend to be more fitter, agile and daring than the American ones. Hong kong protestors were also in the same league.










President Donald Trump on Thursday shared a letter on Twitter that referred to the peaceful protesters who were forcibly dispersed from a park near the White House on Monday evening as “terrorists.”

The letter from veteran attorney and former Trump lawyer John Dowd appears to be addressed to former Secretary of Defense James Mattis and rebuts Mattis’ Wednesday statement castigating Trump’s response to the nationwide protests after the death of George Floyd at the hands of a Minneapolis police officer.

“The phony protesters near Lafayette were not peaceful and are not real,” Dowd’s letter claimed, without citing any evidence. “They are terrorists using idle hate filled students to burn and destroy. They were abusing and disrespecting the police when the police were preparing the area for the 1900 curfew.”

CNN has reached out to the White House for comment on the description of the protesters as “terrorists.”

The President’s decision to share the letter and its shocking description of Americans exercising their constitutional rights comes as he continues to lean into his strongman approach to the ongoing demonstrations. On Monday, he declared himself “your President of law and order” as the peaceful protesters just outside the White House gates were dispersed with gas, flash bangs and rubber bullets, apparently so he could visit a nearby church.

He remained at the boarded-up building, brandishing a Bible for the cameras, for only a matter of minutes before returning to the White House.

The episode followed nearly a week of protests across the country that at times have turned violent over the death of Floyd, a 46-year-old African American man who died while in police custody in Minneapolis.

In response to the President’s approach, Mattis released a statement Wednesday cautioning that the US “must reject any thinking of our cities as a ‘battlespace’ that our uniformed military is called upon to ‘dominate.’ “

“At home, we should use our military only when requested to do so, on very rare occasions, by state governors. Militarizing our response, as we witnessed in Washington, D.C., sets up a conflict—a false conflict—between the military and civilian society,” Mattis wrote.

The President has repeatedly defended his response to the protests and even tweeted later Thursday evening that he didn’t have a problem with the National Guard helicopter that was seen flying low over protesters in Washington on Monday night.

The District of Columbia National Guard is investigating the matter and an inquiry has also been requested by Secretary of Defense Mark Esper.

“The problem is not the very talented, low-flying helicopter pilots wanting to save our city, the problem is the arsonists, looters, criminals, and anarchists, wanting to destroy it (and our Country)!” Trump tweeted.

The helicopter had a “stated mission” in part to “deter” criminal activity including rioting and looting by keeping a presence overhead, according to a defense official who has direct knowledge of the orders the crew was given. The official declined to be identified because the Washington National Guard is now investigating whether flights were conducted appropriately.

The Lakota UH-72 was also supposed to also deter “unlawful assembly,” provide medical evacuation from the crowd if needed and provide surveillance to command and control for force protection, the official said.

The investigation, the official said, is focusing on how those orders resulted in the low-level flights, which sent debris flying and intimidated civilians, the official said.

https://ktvz.com/politics/2020/06/04/trump-shares-letter-that-calls-peaceful-protesters-terrorists/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268675068814659584
Bunker boy tRump, well done. MAGA.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268725885957312512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268745037786910720


onebyone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268745037786910720



he should have protested by sitting on the place .



GHALIB said:


> he should have protested by sitting on the place .


He should have protested on PDF like darpoke indians

He probably was killed. Blood from back of his head, lost grasp of his cellphone. He must lost consciousness.







onebyone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268745037786910720


 Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un - What a sick world do we live in.

Have a look at this video - it shows *utter destruction *of Downtown New York City ! *Miles and miles of city blocks looted and destroyed! *Beyond shocking I have to say ! 








Mugwop said:


> He should have protested on PDF like darpoke indians



darpok ? 
darpok surrender en mass if you remember ?



GHALIB said:


> darpok ?
> darpok surrender en mass if you remember ?


Ancient history I don't remember but I do remember mig-29 abhinandan ki pishi nikal ayi thi



viva_zhao said:


> He probably was killed. Blood from back of his head, lost grasp of his cellphone. He must lost consciousness.



i saw a news he was injured .



Mugwop said:


> Ancient history I don't remember but I do remember mig-29 abhinandan ki pishi nikal ayi thi


why not ? 
1971 is ancient . indus valley vanished in 1980 ? 

How can be like that ? He is just being pushed. I think this show how fragile old men can be......



GHALIB said:


> i saw a news he was injured .
> 
> 
> why not ?
> 1971 is ancient . indus valley vanished in 1980 ?


All the roads in Pakistan lead to IVC, IVC ate beef and buried their dead.

American cops on steroids 


onebyone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268745037786910720





Indos said:


> How can be like that ? He is just being pushed. I think this show how fragile old men can be......



It is not about old or young, I think if you are forcefully pushed by someone who easily overpowers you, you are gonna fall sometimes fall even really hard.

*13 Killed and 9,300 Arrested as United States Attempts to Halt National Unrest*
By Abayomi Azikiwe
Global Research, June 04, 2020





_More than 20,000 National Guard deployed in 29 states along with thousands more local, federal and military troops cannot quell the anger of African Americans and their allies_
***
Minnesota Attorney General Keith Ellison announced in a press conference on June 3 that additional charges would be brought against the Minneapolis police officers involved in the brutal execution of 46-year-old George Floyd on May 25.

One of the central demands of the demonstrations which are continuing in cities and suburbs across the United States is that the third degree murder indictment involving former officer Derek Chauvin, be upgraded to first or second degree. In addition, the people in the streets wanted the other three former officers terminated by the City of Minneapolis in the aftermath of the killing, to also be charged in the case.

Attorney Benjamin Crump who is representing the family, called for the filing of additional charges by the time of the memorial for Floyd on June 4. Crump made this statement on June 3, the same day Attorney General Ellison confirmed that Chauvin has been indicted for second degree murder and the three other former officers involved were charged with accessory to second degree murder.

On June 2, 60,000 people marched through the streets of Houston, Texas led by the family of George Floyd. The African American Minneapolis resident was born in Houston and still maintained close ties to the community there.

Since May 26, demonstrations in response to the killing of Floyd have taken place in the majority of states and urban areas around the U.S. The movement domestically has fueled international solidarity with the struggle against racism. Rallies and marches are occurring in European and African countries. In Zimbabwe, the police had to prevent a crowd from engaging in protest activity outside the U.S. embassy in Harare on June 3.

In what appears to be a nationally-coordinated effort to halt the unrest, the level of state repression is being intensified. In Minneapolis and St. Paul riot police and National Guard engaged in widespread use of crowd control weapons and arbitrary detentions after the imposition of a curfew. These same restrictions on mass gatherings and the enactment of curfews are providing law-enforcement with broad discretion in utilizing weapons and making arrests in areas throughout the country. (See this)



Image on the right: Louisville African American business owner David McAtee killed by police and national guard during unrest

New York City police have been documented beating and falsely arresting demonstrators in complete violation of the right to speech and assembly. Police and National Guard killed a small business owner in Louisville on May 31 while he stood outside his restaurant. In Atlanta six police officers have been indicted after being shown on social media posts and television smashing the car windows and assaulting two students from Spelman and Morehouse Colleges.

Detroit police at the aegis of corporate-imposed Mayor Mike Duggan, have arrested hundreds of demonstrators for violating an unjustified citywide curfew imposed in an attempt to protect the property of the billionaire ruling interests which are based outside the city. Demonstrators, bystanders and members of press have been gassed and hit with rubber bullets fired by the Detroit police. On the first night of the demonstrations, May 29, a 21-year-old youth from suburban Eastpointe was shot and killed in downtown near the hostile police operations. The authorities claim the death had nothing to do with police action.

U.S. President Donald Trump has consistently demanded that governors and mayors, where mass demonstrations have occurred, to ruthlessly stamp out any unrest. He suggested that “looters” be shot by the police or vigilantes. Later the president said he was not aware of the historical and contemporary significance of the social media post amid a nationwide rebellion against racist violence.




Detroit cops attack anti-racist demonstrations

The evoking of the Insurrection Act of 1807 is a legal as well as symbolic gesture signally to law-enforcement and the Pentagon that aggressive actions taken to quell the manifestations in the streets are endorsed by the White House. Federal police are being deployed in Washington, D.C. along with military troops from Fort Bragg and Fort Drum. A staged gassing of demonstrators in Lafayette Park near the White House and the later photos taken in front of the St. John’s Episcopal Church has been condemned by the hierarchy of the denomination.

A news release issued by the Episcopal News Service emphasized:

“’Trump used a church building and the Holy Bible for partisan political purposes. This was done in a time of deep hurt and pain in our country, and his action did nothing to help us or to heal us,’ Presiding Bishop Michael Curry said in a statement. ‘I am outraged,’ the Rt. Rev. Mariann Budde, bishop of Washington, told The Washington Post. ‘Everything [Trump] has said and done is to inflame violence. We need moral leadership, and he’s done everything to divide us.’”

Trump said on June 1 that:

“First, we are ending the riots and lawlessness that has spread throughout our country. We will end it now. Today, I have strongly recommended to every governor to deploy the National Guard in sufficient numbers that we dominate the streets. Mayors and governors must establish an overwhelming law enforcement presence until the violence has been quelled. If a city or a state refuses to take the actions that are necessary to defend the life and property of their residents, then I will deploy the United States military and quickly solve the problem for them. I am also taking swift and decisive action to protect our great capital, Washington, D.C. What happened in this city last night was a total disgrace. As we speak, I am dispatching thousands and thousands of heavily armed soldiers, military personnel, and law enforcement officers to stop the rioting, looting, vandalism, assaults, and the wanton destruction of property.

Political Problems for Washington and Wall Street in Suppressing the Unrest

The international spotlight on the U.S. during this period is a cause for concern among some elements within the ruling class including the Pentagon. An exposure of domestic racism and national oppression is creating problems politically for the Trump administration. Some U.S. ambassadors stationed in several African states have spoken out about the Floyd police execution. Such gestures are designed to suggest that the murder of Floyd was an aberration and not reflective of law-enforcement policy as a whole.




Australian reporter attacked by US federal police

This trepidation within the highest structures of the security sector may have been reflected in the press conference held by Secretary of Defense Mark Esper on June 3 when he attempted to distance himself from the gassing of demonstrators outside the White House and the Trump proposal to evoke the Insurrection Act and deploy federal troops into the cities in an effort to restore civil order.

Esper noted at the Pentagon:

“I say this not only as Secretary of Defense, but also as a former soldier and a former member of the National Guard, the option to use active-duty forces in a law enforcement role should only be used as a matter of last resort, and only in the most urgent and dire situations. We are not in one of those situations now. I do not support invoking the Insurrection Act.”

The statements by Esper have not been well received at the White House. Other Republicans and Pentagon officials are expressing concern about the current direction of the administration in addressing the national unrest just several months prior to a presidential and congressional election. The anti-racist demonstrations and rebellions are coming at a time of monumental healthcare and economic crises. Over 41 million people have applied for jobless benefits while already distressed businesses are being targeted in urban areas by enraged members of the community. Demonstrations erupting across the U.S. are multi-national and youthful in character.

A June 2 article in the New York Times reporting on these developments said:

“[T]he current situation may be the most volatile for Republicans yet, with Americans — already enduring the twin public health and economic calamities of the coronavirus pandemic — almost uniformly outraged at the case of Mr. Floyd, whose brutal death after a police officer knelt on his neck for nearly nine minutes was captured on video. Many Americans in both parties are increasingly unsettled by both the violence stemming from the protests and Mr. Trump’s demands that governors and local authorities take a harder line.”

The Struggle Against Racism Moving Forward

Clearly the role of law-enforcement and the criminal justice system has been further revealed as a harbinger of institutional racism. If there had not been a national and global outpouring of militant opposition to the murder of Floyd, the officers involved may not have ever been arrested and indicted. The response by the African American people, the oppressed communities in general and their allies within the majority white population is decisive in raising the level of the demands and the response by the ruling class.

Nonetheless, there have been other instances where public pressure resulted in the indictment of police officers although the prosecutors and the courts failed to convict. The examples of this scenario are numerous from Charleston, South Carolina and New York City to Baltimore, Maryland. Therefore the indictments are a victory for the struggle even though the courts can pressure juries to acquit law-enforcement agents for murdering African Americans.

Members of the U.S. Congress are proposing legislation to address the proliferation of police misconduct stemming from racial profiling. However, such a bill would undoubtedly face severe opposition due to the strength of the security apparatus whose actual role is to protect private property and the capitalist state.

Police misconduct and racist vigilante violence is firmly embedded within the social fabric of the U.S. Only a revolutionary change in the existing system can effectively put end to these practices.






*Trump and Modi are brothers from another mother, many similarities in the Looney Tune dispensations.*



Angry Easterling said:


> Ok _american._ Go ahead and enjoy what's left of white america. this protest was the last wake up call for white american society to step down from the pedestal reform bat as predicted they have remained stubborn and have shown the ugly truths of their country
> 
> these protests show that white america is not sustainable any more and the people will continue to demand a change. once the breaking point hits thats when white america will crash



You can keep dreaming of it to get crashed, with the glasses of hate that you are wearing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269428837177270272


Safriz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269428837177270272



There seems to be no end to the suffering of blacks in America
200+ years of slavery
Followed by 100 years of brutal Jim crow segregation laws and lynchings
Since the 1960s and to date, de facto segregation cause of "white flight" from inner cities to suburbs, mass incarcerations and police brutality. That is 400+ years of persecution with no end in sight

The more i learn about the history of blacks in USA, i am convinced that "Whites are truly and inherently an evil race"

The video published by Commissioner Roger Goodell on Friday regarding the league’s position on racism and peaceful protests represents Goodell’s finest moment in nearly 14 years on the job. But it also raises the stakes on a couple of open issues that now need to be addressed in light of the league’s new position.

“We, the National Football League, condemn racism and the systematic oppression of black people,” Goodell said in the video. “We, the National Football League, admit we were wrong for not listening to NFL players earlier, and encourage all to speak out and peacefully protest. We, the National Football League, believe black lives matter.”

So what will they, the National Football League, now be doing about the ongoing blackballing of quarterback Colin Kaepernick?

Last weekend, former NFL spokesman Joe Lockhart twisted himself into a knot to defend the league’s treatment of Kaepernick but to blame the teams for not employing Kaepernick in the three-plus years since he became a free agent after sparking peaceful anthem protests aimed at bringing attention to system racism and police brutality against minorities. But here’s the reality, a reality that anyone who has paid any attention to the inner workings of the NFL knows all too well: If the league had _really_ wanted to place Kaepernick on a team, it would have.

Deals get made all the time between the league office and teams, often with copious amounts winking and nodding and/or trading of horses. For whatever reason, the NFL didn’t previously prioritize Kaepernick’s employment sufficiently enough to do a deal like that with one of the league’s teams, hiding behind the notion initially that teams make decisions with an eye toward winning before shifting the narrative to the notion that teams make decisions that suit their best interests (_i.e._, not scaring away certain customers).

The closest the league came to getting Kaepernick a job happened last November, when the league set up a workout for Kaepernick that ultimately collapsed due to fault on both sides and that otherwise made no sense because any team could bring him in for a workout at any time, and to this day no one has. Will this now be the moment when the league goes the next step, negotiating directly with teams that may want to host a Super Bowl or a draft or who may want something else and offer it as consideration for signing Kaepernick?

That’s how the sausage often gets made. It will be interesting to see whether the league will soon be churning the meat grinder for a main course that would follow its humble-pie appetizer. It also will be interesting to see whether the same players that demanded the league’s most recent gesture will parlay the victory into demanding that the man who tried to spark change years ago, long before the murder of George Floyd and others, should have his career restored.

https://profootballtalk.nbcsports.c...agues-new-position-mean-for-colin-kaepernick/

Maximum virtue signaling






A llama brought to a Black Lives Matter protest in Portland was dubbed a "morale-booster" by demonstrators. 

Caesar "the no drama" llama trotted along with protestors in Oregon on Friday after being brought out by his handler Larry MCool. 

Hundreds of thousands of people have taken to the streets in the past two weeks calling for racial justice and policing reforms following the killing of George Floyd who died in police custody on Memorial Day. 

Mr McCool said that he wanted to “amplify the work being done” by activists in the local area.

Mr McCool told TODAY: "We wanted to show solidarity with everybody up there. He just brings love and spreads the love.”

The llama lives on Mystic Llama Farm as a therapy animal and been to school events and blood donation drives in the past.

One protestor Caitlin Reasor told The Evening Standard: “Everyone seemed really happy to have him there, even those who were confused by his presence. He was definitely a good morale booster.”

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/llama-protests-black-lives-matter-oregon-a9552796.html








Aspen said:


> A llama brought to a Black Lives Matter protest in Portland was dubbed a "morale-booster" by demonstrators.
> 
> Caesar "the no drama" llama trotted along with protestors in Oregon on Friday after being brought out by his handler Larry MCool.
> 
> Hundreds of thousands of people have taken to the streets in the past two weeks calling for racial justice and policing reforms following the killing of George Floyd who died in police custody on Memorial Day.
> 
> Mr McCool said that he wanted to “amplify the work being done” by activists in the local area.
> 
> Mr McCool told TODAY: "We wanted to show solidarity with everybody up there. He just brings love and spreads the love.”
> 
> The llama lives on Mystic Llama Farm as a therapy animal and been to school events and blood donation drives in the past.
> 
> One protestor Caitlin Reasor told The Evening Standard: “Everyone seemed really happy to have him there, even those who were confused by his presence. He was definitely a good morale booster.”
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/llama-protests-black-lives-matter-oregon-a9552796.html



good if it works .



future_bound said:


> There seems to be no end to the suffering of blacks in America
> 200+ years of slavery
> Followed by 100 years of brutal Jim crow segregation laws and lynchings
> Since the 1960s and to date, de facto segregation cause of "white flight" from inner cities to suburbs, mass incarcerations and police brutality. That is 400+ years of persecution with no end in sight
> 
> The more i learn about the history of blacks in USA, i am convinced that "Whites are truly and inherently an evil race"



Most black people are busy killing each other than police, but this doesn't seem part of the narrative.



Stryker1982 said:


> Most black people are busy killing each other than police, but this doesn't seem part of the narrative.



Nope! Not part of the narrative.



Dalit said:


> Heck, I support these protests. I know that the deep state in America is responsible for a lot of misery and suffering of my people. Not only that, the deep state is also responsible for unrest and racism in the US itself. These protests are nothing new. The occur from time to time, but this one feels like a moment of reckoning. A mini spring moment for the rednecks.
> 
> The Pak politicians should perhaps stay away, but we should in our personal capacity continue to support the right cause. Black African Americans have indeed endured white racism for decades. The white angry redneck has issues with all people of color.


I'm not stopping you. You can keep wasting your resources on saving a convicted criminal. 

Rest of Americans of Pakistani origin should stay away else I hope they have same fate as urooj rahman. You can't destroy public property and if you do, you deserve love time sentence.



American Pakistani said:


> I'm not stopping you. You can keep wasting your resources on saving a convicted criminal.
> 
> Rest of Americans of Pakistani origin should stay away else I hope they have same fate as urooj rahman. You can't destroy public property and if you do, you deserve love time sentence.



Fair enough. You people live in the US. I understand your concerns and limitations.

We will do the right thing. We will confront them. These white savages deserve scorn.



American Pakistani said:


> I'm not stopping you. You can keep wasting your resources on saving a convicted criminal.
> 
> Rest of Americans of Pakistani origin should stay away else I hope they have same fate as urooj rahman. You can't destroy public property and if you do, you deserve love time sentence.


my own family stay away from these things but some bad eggs gave all of them bad name not to say indians how they r ready to discredit us at every chance

George floyd, a criminal converted into hero,

*George Floyd’s Criminal Past*

George Floyd moved to Minneapolis in 2014 after being released from prison in Houston, Texas following an arrest for aggravated robbery
On May 25, 2020, Floyd was arrested for passing a counterfeit $20 bill at a grocery store in Minneapolis

He was under the influence of fentanyl and methamphetamine at the time of arrest
Floyd has more than a decade-old criminal history at the time of the arrest and went to jail for atleast 5 times
George Floyd was the ringleader of a violent home invasion
He plead guilty to entering a woman’s home, pointing a gun at her stomach and searching the home for drugs and money, according to court records
Floyd was sentenced to 10 months in state jail for possession of cocaine in a December 2005 arrest
He had previously been sentenced to eight months for the same offense, stemming from an October 2002 arrest
Floyd was arrested in 2002 for criminal trespassing and served 30 days in jail
He had another stint for a theft in August 1998.
Official autopsy found Floyd died of cardiac arrest caused by being restrained. However, at the time of his death, he was under the influence of fentanyl and had methamphetamine in his system. A second autopsy, commissioned by Floyd’s family, found that the “evidence is consistent with mechanical asphyxia as the cause” of death, with neck compression restricting blood flow to the brain, and back compression restricting breathing. The cause of his death is still disputed.











All credits to various sites on Google.

@Dalit

@ali_raza @OsmanAli98


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269337799523733504
*Los Angeles police shoot homeless man in wheelchair in face with projectiles during protest*

06/06/2020
 

Scott Palmer

Related video: NY Police shoving a 75-year-old man to the ground. Credits: Image - FWDSET / Facebook; Video - WBFO

Los Angeles police have been slammed after shooting a wheelchair-bound homeless man in the face with projectiles during a protest of the killing of George Floyd.

According to _The Los Angeles Daily News_, more than 5000 demonstrators gathered on Tuesday to protest against police brutality.

*Related News*
 
New York police claim elderly man shoved to the ground by officer 'tripped and fell'

Watch: Cancer patient shoved to the ground by policeman during protest



When they stayed past the curfew time, police moved in to disperse them and fired non-lethal rounds. One struck a homeless man in the face, leaving a bloody wound visible in photos which have shocked the world.

A photographer who claims he witnessed the event, Kirk Tsonos, shared images of the aftermath to his Facebook page.

"As we were being boxed in on Broadway & 5th Street to be arrested, LAPD decided that a completely unarmed homeless man in a wheelchair that had NOTHING to do with our protest was somehow a threat," he wrote.

"They proceeded to inappropriately shoot 'non-lethal' rounds directly at his face."

"The last image is exceptionally heart-breaking for me as you can visibly see the homeless man writhing in pain, screaming, as he spews blood from his face moments after getting shot," Tsonos added.

Another set of photos show the man bleeding from a large wound above his eye.

The LAPD has said it uses foam projectiles, not rubber bullets, and it will investigate any allegations of misconduct by its officers.

"We are aware of individuals who have posted videos online and on social media depicting encounters with the police, that they believe constitutes excessive force or misconduct during these demonstrations. We will investigate each instance thoroughly, and hold any officer who violates department policy accountable," it said.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268928416079904769


Dalit said:


> *Cyclist caught on video assaulting 3 people posting flyers in support of Black Lives Matter arrested*
> 
> View attachment 639075
> 
> 
> Police in Maryland have arrested and charged the cyclist who was caught on video Monday accosting three people posting flyers in support of Black Lives Matter.
> 
> Sixty-year-old Anthony Brennan III of Kensington, Maryland, has been arrested and charged with three counts of second-degree assault, according to the Maryland-National Capital Park Police.
> 
> The incident took place on Monday when a man and two women were walking the Capital Crescent Trail in Montgomery County posting flyers in support of Black Lives Matter. According to police, the suspect started to argue with them about the flyers and forcibly grabbed some flyers from one of the victims.
> 
> He then pushed his bicycle towards the male victim causing him to fall to the ground, according to police. The male victim recorded the entire incident.
> 
> After the incident Maryland-National Capital Park Police asked the public for help finding the suspect and community members sent in hundreds of tips over the past few days. Police used various sources to further corroborate that information before identifying Brennan.
> 
> Park police contacted Brennan and his legal counsel on Friday and they consented to having Brennan's home searched while members of the Montgomery County State's Attorney's Office and Park Police were present. Police say they found and seized evidence at the home.
> 
> Police then served Brennan with an arrest warrant Friday evening, after he had voluntarily turned himself in, a police statement said.
> The Maryland-National Capital Park Police has thanked the victims for their courage and civic engagement for coming forward in the matter. They also thanked the community for coming forth with tips and information.
> 
> The man who shot the video of the cyclist confronting him and his friends while posting the signs has asked CNN not to identify him for fear of retaliation.
> 
> CNN cannot independently verify what happened prior to and after the video and has reached out to Brennan's legal counsel for comment.
> 
> https://edition.cnn.com/2020/06/06/...ccosting-people-posting-signs-trnd/index.html
> 
> What a division. What a hate.



They caught this loser? I didn't think it would be too difficult since the video showing him attacking youngsters! Not even adults went viral lol and his face (despite wearing a helmet and sunglasses) was plastered everywhere online and he even used his bike to go after the kid who was filming the whole thing and slapped the camera out of his hand. The kids were out putting up flyers in support of George Floyd in a park and that was it, lol. Totally harmless yet this guy got all twisted about it with a bug up his *** and went ballistic. Glad they got him.








American Pakistani said:


> George floyd, a criminal converted into hero,
> 
> *George Floyd’s Criminal Past*
> 
> George Floyd moved to Minneapolis in 2014 after being released from prison in Houston, Texas following an arrest for aggravated robbery
> On May 25, 2020, Floyd was arrested for passing a counterfeit $20 bill at a grocery store in Minneapolis
> 
> He was under the influence of fentanyl and methamphetamine at the time of arrest
> Floyd has more than a decade-old criminal history at the time of the arrest and went to jail for atleast 5 times
> George Floyd was the ringleader of a violent home invasion
> He plead guilty to entering a woman’s home, pointing a gun at her stomach and searching the home for drugs and money, according to court records
> Floyd was sentenced to 10 months in state jail for possession of cocaine in a December 2005 arrest
> He had previously been sentenced to eight months for the same offense, stemming from an October 2002 arrest
> Floyd was arrested in 2002 for criminal trespassing and served 30 days in jail
> He had another stint for a theft in August 1998.
> Official autopsy found Floyd died of cardiac arrest caused by being restrained. However, at the time of his death, he was under the influence of fentanyl and had methamphetamine in his system. A second autopsy, commissioned by Floyd’s family, found that the “evidence is consistent with mechanical asphyxia as the cause” of death, with neck compression restricting blood flow to the brain, and back compression restricting breathing. The cause of his death is still disputed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All credits to various sites on Google.
> 
> @Dalit
> 
> @ali_raza @OsmanAli98



He did not deserve to be murdered by police. It does not matter about what he has done in his past. The only reason the police were there was due to an allegation of counterfeit currency use. Such an allegation should not have led to murder.



Nowshera said:


> He did not deserve to be murdered by police. It does not matter about what he has done in his past. The only reason the police were there was due to an allegation of counterfeit currency use. Such an allegation should not have led to murder.


Kindly point out where I said the murder was justified. Don't twist my words. He should've been arrested for counterfeit money and drugs which is evident from video and driving while intoxicated. 

What I'm saying is stop converting a convicted criminal (dozen times) as a hero. And stop destroying other people properties due to a convicted criminal.

Murder of millions of middle eastern people is also not justified by a black (Obama) and white (bush ).

I thought this was great eariler in London, I believe. Battle Star Galactica Imperial March of the Evil Empire LOL!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269010515965116416


American Pakistani said:


> Kindly point out where I said the murder was justified. Don't twist my words. He should've been arrested for counterfeit money and drugs which is evident from video and driving while intoxicated.
> 
> What I'm saying is stop converting a convicted criminal (dozen times) as a hero. And stop destroying other people properties due to a convicted criminal.
> 
> Murder of millions of middle eastern people is also not justified by a black (Obama) and white (bush ).


you don't get it. its not just about floyd - its about accelerating the collapse of white america which has been overdue. everyone has a responsibility of doing their part in crashing capitalist white america. in some ways this is nature's course



Gomig-21 said:


> They caught this loser? I didn't think it would be too difficult since the video showing him attacking youngsters! Not even adults went viral lol and his face (despite wearing a helmet and sunglasses) was plastered everywhere online and he even used his bike to go after the kid who was filming the whole thing and slapped the camera out of his hand. The kids were out putting up flyers in support of George Floyd in a park and that was it, lol. Totally harmless yet this guy got all twisted about it with a bug up his *** and went ballistic. Glad they got him.


Good that they caught him. I hope they will also catch those criminals and hooligans who destroyed and looted businesses in Manhattan and elsewhere and arrest the would be murderer who tried to ran his car over police.



Angry Easterling said:


> you don't get it. its not just about floyd - its about accelerating the collapse of white america which has been overdue. everyone has a responsibility of doing their part in crashing capitalist white america. in some ways this is nature's course



I think it's you who don't get it. What about hundreds of innocent kids got killed by school shootings? I didn't see any protests. For me every single life lost is sad. But for you guys it seem like only black life matter or only the convicted criminal life matter or only white life matter.



American Pakistani said:


> I think it's you who don't get it. What about hundreds of innocent kids got killed by school shootings? I didn't see any protests. For me every single life lost is sad. But for you guys it seem like only black life matter or only the convicted criminal life matter or only white life matter.



Ok _american._ Go ahead and enjoy what's left of white america. this protest was the last wake up call for white american society to step down from the pedestal reform bat as predicted they have remained stubborn and have shown the ugly truths of their country

these protests show that white america is not sustainable any more and the people will continue to demand a change. once the breaking point hits thats when white america will crash

Washingtonians are becoming increasingly unnerved by the sudden presence of unmarked militias who have been deployed to the streets of the US capital as protests rage, but who won’t identify themselves to citizens and journalists.

Videos and photographs of the mysterious and heavily-armed figures have been swirling on social media for days, with many who have encountered them reporting that they refuse to say which government agency they are working for.

The anonymity of the forces has led some to suggest they look like armed “mercenaries” rather than government employees. One DC-dweller tweeted that the nation's capital felt like it was _“under some sort of military occupation.”_

One ominous-looking video posted on Thursday shows lines of burly men without any identifying ID tags or insignias standing guard near the White House. _“Refused to tell us who they're with,”_ the tweeter who posted the video said.

Some of the men identified themselves only as being with _“the Department of Justice,” _according to one Mother Jones journalist.

It turns out that at least some of the men are prison riot officers sent in by the Federal Bureau of Prisons at the request of Attorney General William Barr, according to NBC. A statement from the bureau said the officers are un-badged because they are _“serving a broader mission.”_

Though that doesn’t seem like an entirely legitimate excuse for the lack of identifying information. Demonstrators protesting police brutality are concerned that if any of the badgeless officers seriously injure anyone or commit other crimes while patrolling the capital, that there will be no way to identify them.

It appears DC is not the only place where the unmarked police have shown up. Some people tweeted about similarly unidentified forces at Philadelphia protests, too.

_“How is anyone supposed to know for sure he's even a real cop?”_ one person wrote in response to a photo of an armed man clad head-to-toe in black at one Philly protest.

https://www.rt.com/usa/490776-unmarked-officers-dc-protests-floyd/

Liberal democracy perpetuated by the West is basically whites on top and colored folks on the bottom.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CIA Mole

protests must go on until the pro-US trolls on this forum lose their trolling job.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## casual

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/washington-dc-protests-unidentified-law-enforcement-officers/

looks like Trumps's using rent-a-cop to protect the white house perimeter lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

WTF I've seen literally hundreds of videos of the cops acting like straight up nazis, beating up people for no reason, shooting rubber bullets for no reason. Even knowing that police brutality is widespread, it is crazy how out of control and undisciplined they are acting. This was caught on film and they even lied about it, saying he tripped himself. Imagine all the things they lie about when it's not on film.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crusher

tower9 said:


> WTF I've seen literally hundreds of videos of the cops acting like straight up nazis, beating up people for no reason, shooting rubber bullets for no reason. Even knowing that police brutality is widespread, it is crazy how out of control and undisciplined they are acting. This was caught on film and they even lied about it, saying he tripped himself. Imagine all the things they lie about when it's not on film.



Macho behavior appears to be defining signature of American policemen. They seem to have a strong desire to appear "tough" in front of the eyes of others.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tower9

Crusher said:


> Macho behavior appears to be defining signature of American policemen. They seem to have a strong desire to appear "tough" in front of the eyes of others.



I think the fact that they are roving around in groups is multiplying their bad behavior. They are acting like straight up thugs and gangs. **** em.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vi-va

Ahmet Pasha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267712505427701760
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267704515349950464
> That is true. But blacks have historically been oppressed in America. Read up Mlacolm X's book to understand why black people are stuck in poverty, aggression and crime. SEGREGATION. It limited their economic oppurtunities and forced them towards social rebellion and crime.



Good post.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Absolutely disgusting abuse. The old man was not even a danger. All the cops stopped for a second. The third cop pushed the ones who pushed him away and out of the scene. He was visibly irritated and worried.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## newb3e

GHALIB said:


> darpok ?
> darpok surrender en mass if you remember ?



miturunnn phaat gaye hai ab poori batain yaad kar keh choora honay ka waqt agaya hai

wah modi g wah!


----------



## tower9

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Absolutely disgusting abuse. The old man was not even a danger. All the cops stopped for a second. The third cop pushed the ones who pushed him away and out of the scene. He was visibly irritated and worried.



It is shocking that even when he was knocked to the ground, losing consciousness, blood pooling unto the concrete, the other cops are just standing around cursing at bystanders and not even giving a **** that an old man they shoved is dying. Bunch of fucking animals.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

newb3e said:


> miturunnn phaat gaye hai ab poori batain yaad kar keh choora honay ka waqt agaya hai
> 
> wah modi g wah!



Big Daddy USA has its own internal problems. India is really alone. 

Time for the final nail in coffin.


----------



## GHALIB

newb3e said:


> miturunnn phaat gaye hai ab poori batain yaad kar keh choora honay ka waqt agaya hai
> 
> wah modi g wah!



talk about why people surrender ? are not they darpok ?



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Big Daddy USA has its own internal problems. India is really alone.
> 
> *Time for the final nail in coffin*.



keep dreaming , watch your coffin nails .


----------



## newb3e

GHALIB said:


> talk about why people surrender ? are not they darpok ?



yes if you were educated by great sangh pareevaes whatsapp University!

rss university we make you asssmart and shupppaaa!

wah!


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

tower9 said:


> It is shocking that even when he was knocked to the ground, losing consciousness, blood pooling unto the concrete, the other cops are just standing around cursing at bystanders and not even giving a **** that an old man they shoved is dying. Bunch of fucking animals.



This is why I avoid such protests. These cops and far right counter protesters are violent people. Trump would even ask his people to attack demonstrators at his rallies.

Some people in America still believe that peaceful demonstrating can work, it can't unless you have media behind you and have some powerful ally which can summon force, a neighboring country, etc.

Malcolm X opposed this kind of tactic for a reason for Blacks. He felt foreign pressure was more effective. He advocated Blacks get armed and defend themselves from attacks from whites with guns, economic warfare, and to stay protected in majority Black neighborhoods.

British needed Gandhi to find a war out of British India, South African apartheid regime gave in to Nelson Mandela to get out of isolation. Lincoln did not initially want to free slaves, but used it as a punishment for the south, then when history began to move in favor of abolitionists, he tagged along. We are taught lies about liberal heroes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tower9

Aspen said:


> President Donald Trump on Thursday shared a letter on Twitter that referred to the peaceful protesters who were forcibly dispersed from a park near the White House on Monday evening as “terrorists.”
> 
> The letter from veteran attorney and former Trump lawyer John Dowd appears to be addressed to former Secretary of Defense James Mattis and rebuts Mattis’ Wednesday statement castigating Trump’s response to the nationwide protests after the death of George Floyd at the hands of a Minneapolis police officer.
> 
> “The phony protesters near Lafayette were not peaceful and are not real,” Dowd’s letter claimed, without citing any evidence. “They are terrorists using idle hate filled students to burn and destroy. They were abusing and disrespecting the police when the police were preparing the area for the 1900 curfew.”
> 
> CNN has reached out to the White House for comment on the description of the protesters as “terrorists.”
> 
> The President’s decision to share the letter and its shocking description of Americans exercising their constitutional rights comes as he continues to lean into his strongman approach to the ongoing demonstrations. On Monday, he declared himself “your President of law and order” as the peaceful protesters just outside the White House gates were dispersed with gas, flash bangs and rubber bullets, apparently so he could visit a nearby church.
> 
> He remained at the boarded-up building, brandishing a Bible for the cameras, for only a matter of minutes before returning to the White House.
> 
> The episode followed nearly a week of protests across the country that at times have turned violent over the death of Floyd, a 46-year-old African American man who died while in police custody in Minneapolis.
> 
> In response to the President’s approach, Mattis released a statement Wednesday cautioning that the US “must reject any thinking of our cities as a ‘battlespace’ that our uniformed military is called upon to ‘dominate.’ “
> 
> “At home, we should use our military only when requested to do so, on very rare occasions, by state governors. Militarizing our response, as we witnessed in Washington, D.C., sets up a conflict—a false conflict—between the military and civilian society,” Mattis wrote.
> 
> The President has repeatedly defended his response to the protests and even tweeted later Thursday evening that he didn’t have a problem with the National Guard helicopter that was seen flying low over protesters in Washington on Monday night.
> 
> The District of Columbia National Guard is investigating the matter and an inquiry has also been requested by Secretary of Defense Mark Esper.
> 
> “The problem is not the very talented, low-flying helicopter pilots wanting to save our city, the problem is the arsonists, looters, criminals, and anarchists, wanting to destroy it (and our Country)!” Trump tweeted.
> 
> The helicopter had a “stated mission” in part to “deter” criminal activity including rioting and looting by keeping a presence overhead, according to a defense official who has direct knowledge of the orders the crew was given. The official declined to be identified because the Washington National Guard is now investigating whether flights were conducted appropriately.
> 
> The Lakota UH-72 was also supposed to also deter “unlawful assembly,” provide medical evacuation from the crowd if needed and provide surveillance to command and control for force protection, the official said.
> 
> The investigation, the official said, is focusing on how those orders resulted in the low-level flights, which sent debris flying and intimidated civilians, the official said.
> 
> https://ktvz.com/politics/2020/06/04/trump-shares-letter-that-calls-peaceful-protesters-terrorists/
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268675068814659584



Jim Mattis is widely respected. This is another instance where Trump would've done a lot better by just respectfully disagreeing and leaving the issue alone. Instead he has to get his panties in a bunch and huff and puff like he usually does. Grow the **** up you dumb cunt. Trump is such a pathetically immature piece of shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Big Daddy USA has its own internal problems. India is really alone.
> 
> Time for the final nail in coffin.


if feel sad for indians i enjoyes there boobie thumping their delusion man how ill miss those big claims!! 

daddy should rescue his little sanghi baby!

but seriously timing couldnt be worse for india covid ans protests in amrikay daddy toh ulaj gaya hai sanghi akela phuss gaya hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

More than a push the man just lost control. These protests are justified but in many occassions protest has gone out of hand. Public properties are being damaged, rioters looting stores. No wonder it will be dealt with brutally.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

newb3e said:


> if feel sad for indians i enjoyes there boobie thumping their delusion man how ill miss those big claims!!
> 
> daddy should rescue his little sanghi baby!
> 
> but seriously timing couldnt be worse for india covid ans protests in amrikay daddy toh ulaj gaya hai sanghi akela phuss gaya hai!



US kuch ni karey ga, na to kuch kar sakta he.

US kidder he, aur Kashmir kidder he.


----------



## GHALIB

scorpionx said:


> More than a push the man just lost control. These protests are justified but in many occassions protest has gone out of hand. Public properties are being damaged, rioters looting stores. No wonder it will be dealt with brutally.



guy was insane to bang into the crowd of armed policemen .



newb3e said:


> yes if you were educated by great sangh pareevaes whatsapp University!
> 
> rss university we make you asssmart and shupppaaa!
> 
> wah!



LOL .......


----------



## darksider

UPDATE: The two officers have been immediately suspended by Buffalo Police Commissioner Byron Lockwood. A full Internal Affairs investigation is underway.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268734941455622144

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brar

Mugwop said:


> He should have protested on PDF like darpoke indians


Man, even in human tradegy you find a reason to make fun of indians. You got a serious problem, my man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

GHALIB said:


> guy was insane to bang into the crowd of armed policemen .


I could only wish trolls living in worst ranking in human rights index stop shedding croc tears and get over it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> US kuch ni karey ga, na to kuch kar sakta he.
> 
> US kidder he, aur Kashmir kidder he.


indias last hope is angrez ki ghulami like good old time if they dont bow down to angrez master thier wont be any help from them and if they do hindu khatray say bach jaye ga! come to think of it hindu can only survive in slavery and when freed they go crazy and dream of death and destruction! 

crazy people!


----------



## Armchair

What needs to stop:

1. Channeling blacks and hispanics to prisons and using them as cheap labour. This is called slavery.
2. Apartheid like legal system with one set of rules for one group and another for the less priviliged.


----------



## vi-va

MAGA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

​
Tear gas against protesters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

Brar said:


> Man, even in human tradegy you find a reason to make fun of indians. You got a serious problem, my man.


The problem is with your fellow countryman trying to justify police brutality. 
I hope the same thing happens to him,can't wait to see poo "not blood" leak from his head.



newb3e said:


> miturunnn phaat gaye hai ab poori batain yaad kar keh choora honay ka waqt agaya hai
> 
> wah modi g wah!


Ladakh meih surrender kar diya hai, Laray bagair @GHALIB darpoke quam nay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brar

Mugwop said:


> The problem is with your fellow countryman trying to justify police brutality.
> I hope the same thing happens to him,can't wait to see poo "not blood" leak from his head..



Who am i to argue with a think tank. Carry on with you poop joke analyses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

Brar said:


> Who am i to argue with a think tank. Carry on with you poop joke analyses.


It's no joke.


----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


> *Police disperse protestors near White House with tear gas*


I can feel the joy of RT



LKJ86 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267624171099639809
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267635457132765197


Nice view.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

Tear gas is banned during wars. But American police is using them against civilians. So much of American freedom and human rights being fed to us on their propaganda platforms in daily basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## obj 705A

the US has gone full police state, or maybe it always was. 
now they are using Covid-19 contact tracing app to track protesters & arrest them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

American army on the streets keeping tabs on protesters. I expect more bloodshed in USA, Los Angeles people face dictatorship of fascist Trump:




















































​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Char

letsrock said:


> Calling India as a democracy is bit of joke. Democracy means representation not just elections. In india the lower castes (across all religions including islam and christianity unfortunately) have very meagre representation both in corridors of state power and also in private corporate sector. Countries like china may be even more democratic I am not sure though they also appear tyrannical.
> 
> Also Democracy does not have any dark days it was Trump poor leadership that caused this.



China's system based on two principles, mobility between classes and compromise between classes, let the talented enter the upper class and help the poor people get out of the poverty. Chinese people dislike both left and right in the West.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268726233036185600


----------



## American Pakistani

It's about time these hooligans should be declare as terrorists. 

Terrorists definition is those who force their demands by violence and chaos. Bring the US military and crush these hooligans. Instead of waiting for entire cities get destroyed.


----------



## vi-va

mohammad45 said:


> American army on the streets keeping tabs on protesters. I expect more bloodshed in USA, Los Angeles people face dictatorship of fascist Trump:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


LMAO, LA is more dangerous than Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jungibaaz

All these cops are angry and frustrated beta males who were bullied as kids. The scenes out of these protests are proving people right about these creatures.


----------



## Han Patriot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268577486742228992

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Gomig-21

ARMalik said:


> Have a look at this video - it shows *utter destruction *of Downtown New York City ! *Miles and miles of city blocks looted and destroyed! *Beyond shocking I have to say !



You know, a lot of high-end stores and restaurants will board up their store-fronts ahead of foreseen problems such as hurricanes or bad storms coming and even for large gathering and events where the store will be closed, it's not unusual to see them get boarded up ahead of time. I know there was a lot of trouble in NY, but many of those might've also been pre-boarded up for the duration of these protests and not necessarily because of damage. A lot of people (like probably this dude making this video) like to sensationalize things a lot more than they really are just to get more likes on their YT or Twitter or Instagram or Facebook channel/page etc. lol.



obj 705A said:


> the US has gone full police state, or maybe it always was.



Police has always been rough and tough in this country. The advent of camera phones has changed things by a huge margin. Even cops that have been issued mandatory body cams have started to change their behaviors because almost everywhere you go, if it's not your body camera that will get you, it's the cruiser camera or some passer-by's car camera or it's someone on their cellphone camera or some building with a CC camera or a house with a security camera or a gas station etc. This has changed things considerably and so when you see things still happening like this, it's more frightening knowing that it was much worst when they weren't being filmed.



mohammad45 said:


> American army on the streets keeping tabs on protesters. I expect more bloodshed in USA, Los Angeles people face dictatorship of fascist Trump:



Things are actually cooling down. Just like every time one of these events happens, it goes on for a week or so and then it dies out and everything gets back to normal.


----------



## Safriz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266993016092286976

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Gomig-21 said:


> Things are actually cooling down. Just like every time one of these events happens, it goes on for a week or so and then it dies out and everything gets back to normal.


Thanks for enlightening me Sir. 
But I hope that it continues until good changes takes place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

onebyone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268745037786910720




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268760680569532419

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

pkuser2k12 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268726233036185600




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268760680569532419









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268871857526190081

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vi-va

There was no massacre at all at Tiananmen square. Almost all people left Tiananmen peacefully before troops came in.

There were riots and violence somewhere else in Beijing, handled by PLA. Some PLA soldiers was murdered by riots.

The tank man is alive, living well even today. Western media just lied again and again, they cut the second half of the film, give audience an misleading info that he was killed. It's NOT.
*Tank Man (now with more raw footage)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Goenitz

viva_zhao said:


> There was no massacre at all at Tiananmen square. Almost all people left Tiananmen peacefully before troops came in.


It is not believable. Anyway, when army comes, it has an objective and it clears that with all necessary means. If protesters hadn't left, surely they had been taken down.
Pak army was also called 1977 against protesters to shoot civilians, however they fired in air. As military personals are trained to aim chest or head, so it was an act of disobedience to commanding officers. Which caused rift between army and political govt, and this incident led to martial law in Pak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

viva_zhao said:


> There was no massacre at all at Tiananmen square. Almost all people left Tiananmen peacefully before troops came in.


Yeah, sell that propaganda among Chinese who are dumb enough to believe it.


----------



## Han Patriot

Chhatrapati said:


> Yeah, sell that propaganda among Chinese who are dumb enough to believe it.


Reminds me of US now. Lololol. India?,its always a riot every few months somewhere.

Btw your link is dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268861392758636544


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268870944615026690

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268847107504574464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268481212336742401

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268768723235745792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268925251800326145

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kankan326

Chhatrapati said:


> Yeah, sell that propaganda among Chinese who are dumb enough to believe it.


The thugs deserved to be killed. They were not civilians. Many soldiers were killed by them.

It's lucky China successfully went through the color revolution led by US. Otherwise China would be in the same destiny of Soviet Union.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

All hell is breaking loose. All you need is eyes.


----------



## Yankee-stani

Char said:


> China's system based on two principles, mobility between classes and compromise between classes, let the talented enter the upper class and help the poor people get out of the poverty. Chinese people dislike both left and right in the West.








China should not make the mistake like Cucked Gorbachev did in the USSR bring "democracy" and "liberalism" that would bring more chaos and disunity tho there is probably fifth column in the CCP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khail007

Han Patriot said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268577486742228992



Some dumbs will still could not comprehend (by watching this video) - the stark reality between propaganda based on lies and actual ground realities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

City of DC painted "Black Lives Matter" in giant yellow letters on a street and renamed the street "Black Lives Matter Plaza"







https://www.businessinsider.com/was...k-lives-matter-street-near-white-house-2020-6


----------



## Chhatrapati

Han Patriot said:


> Reminds me of US now. Lololol. India?,its always a riot every few months somewhere.
> 
> Btw your link is dead.


Except the army killing part yes. US



kankan326 said:


> The thugs deserved to be killed. They were not civilians. Many soldiers were killed by them.
> 
> It's lucky China successfully went through the color revolution led by US. Otherwise China would be in the same destiny of Soviet Union.


You seriously want us to believe soldiers with guns were killed by a bunch stick welding kids in their twenties?


----------



## Yankee-stani

National Justice Exclusive: Brooklyn Based "Antifa" Network Helping Organize Violence Across the Country
ERIC STRIKER • JUNE 3, 2020
• 1,200 WORDS • 53 COMMENTS • REPLY
Tweet
Reddit13
Share
Share
Email
Print
More
13SHARES





As American cities burn and people are murdered in the street with impunity by groups protesting the death of George Floyd, very little reporting has been done on who exactly is responsible beyond tweets from Donald Trump about the mobs being led by “Antifa” (Anti-Fascist) — an umbrella term anarchist organizations use as propaganda when trying to win liberal support for paramilitary attacks they conduct on nationalist protesters and Trump supporters.

The mainstream media has played its role in intentionally obfuscating who exactly the groups inciting the rioting and killing are by claiming “antifa” is not a group, which is a malicious half-truth. Law enforcement sources, Andy Ngo, and Fox News have identified two organizations as playing an active role in the carnage: The Revolutionary Abolitionist Movement and The Base.

These two groups are interlinked, and currently encouraging and organizing the violence in the New York City area.




*Revolutionary Abolitionist Movement and The Base*

The Base, whose Facebook page is now explicitly telling people to commit acts of violence, is an above ground “organizational space” located at 1286 Myrtle Ave in Bushwick, Brooklyn.

According to reporting in a Brooklyn publication from 2013, the “anarchist collective” is run by Elysa Lozano, an assistant professor at LaGuardia Community College who wears her violent extremist views on her sleeve, and Khalid Robinson, a man who according to an interview on an anarchist podcast is the organizer of the Revolutionary Abolitionist Movement in New York City.

Robinson, pictured above with Lozano, can be seen wearing an “antifa” t-shirt sold as part of a fundraiser for the “Tinley Park 5,” a group of anarchists who were arrested for brutally injuring 10 people in a premeditated hammer attack in the Illinois suburb of Tinley Park in 2012.

According to Robinson’s interview on the “Solecast,” he helped start The Base as “a place for anarchists to meet.”

It is unknown how much criminal activity is planned at this venue, but it is a bug light for left-wing extremists from across the country and abroad. The group uses images of explosions as its logo, and has close ties to the Kurdish terrorist militia in Syria, the YPG, which has provided many American anarchists with military training undoubtedly being used in the riots as we speak.

The front is also an operating space for groups like the NYC Anarchist Black Cross, which is composed of “antifa” members and used as an above ground way to raise money and write prisoners letters.

A photograph obtained by open source intelligence shows masked “antifa” members the media claims don’t exist posing in front of The Base.




As for Khalid Robinson’s Revolutionary Abolitionist Movement, they do not hide what they are about. As Fox News’ Lara Logan has reported, they believe in engaging in racial violence against white people and random police officers in the name of overthrowing “white supremacy.”

The group has two flags, one featuring a red AK-47 on a black banner, and another showing a red star with the acronym “RAM.”

An image of masked RAM members posing with shotguns, AK-47s, machetes and an “antifa” flag was obtained by _National Justice_.




This group has been operating for years, spreading violent propaganda with the help of social media companies, all while the FBI devotes all of its resources to chasing around imaginary “white supremacist terrorists.”

The extent of their terrorist activities is unknown, but they have been very active in the George Floyd riots — calling it a “black liberation revolt” — and have chaptersacross the country.




*Related “Antifa” Extremists In Brooklyn*

Christian Erazo is another important figure in organizing anarchist violence in New York City.

Erazo, pictured above on the far right in the red and green bandana filming a video announcing plans to disrupt public transportation, was profiled for his activities by _National Justice_ last January for his part in planning the J31 subway riots. In spite of this reporting, the NYPD and the FBI took no action either against the people who planned this chaos, or the Synagogue who allowed them to host their planning sessions.




Erazo, the lead singer of punk band (A) Truth pictured above clutching the “antifa” flag, helps lead multiple violent anarchist projects, such as Brigada 71 (a left-wing soccer hooligan group associated with the New York Cosmos) and NYC Antifa. Brigada 71 spends a lot of time at the East River Bar, a popular hangout for left-wing soccer hooligans, on 97 South 6th Street in Brooklyn,

Both groups are also currently encouraging the violence on social media and are close to the owners of The Base, who let them use the venue for their activities. Meet up spots like The Base play an important role in providing fresh recruits due to its storefront visibility, which invites curious and bored hipsters and radicalizes them in the rapidly gentrifying neighborhood.

For years, Erazo used a warehouse on 258 Johnson Ave in East Williamsburg nicknamed “The Swamp” to host punk rock shows that would serve to recruit new anarchists. While Erazo and his friends did their best to keep the spot a secret, a Brooklyn hipster publication listed “The Swamp” as a cool place to see music as recently as 2015. Erazo is specifically named as its “founder.”

According to a source familiar with the anarchist community, when music wasn’t playing, the building had a gym and was used to conduct paramilitary training. While there doesn’t seem to be any more concerts happening at The Swamp, it is unknown if these anarchist groups are still utilizing the space for other activities.

*The Real Reason Its Difficult to Prosecute “Antifa”*

Many Americans have complained that neither the police nor the FBI appear interested in investigating or prosecuting anarchist paramilitary groups, even when they are leading the worst and most deadly riots in modern history.

This isn’t because it is hard to find out who these people are. It is due to state corruption and privilege. A large number of anarchists are the sons and daughters of politicians, bankers, judges, and other connected elite figures, thus immunizing from the consequences of their crimes.

Recently, New York City Mayor Bill De Blasio’s own daughter was arrested among the rioters in the city he governs. Vice presidential contender and Virginia Senator Tim Kaine’s son is another example. An “antifa” organizer was exposed by _National Justice_ as the grandson of a judge and nephew of a Congressman who is also now a judge.

Ken Klippenstein, a digital blogger who is a fan of the anarchist groups dubbed “antifa,” was leaked documents by FBI agents about with details about an ongoing investigation into the activities of these violent extremists.

With virtually every institution in America expressing support for these terrorist groups, along with their connections to powerful officials, Donald Trump’s bluster about labeling them a terrorist group appears to be nothing but a gust of hot air.

(Republished from National Justice by permission of author or representative)


https://www.unz.com/estriker/nation...helping-organize-violence-across-the-country/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

OsmanAli98 said:


> National Justice Exclusive: Brooklyn Based "Antifa" Network Helping Organize Violence Across the Country
> ERIC STRIKER • JUNE 3, 2020
> • 1,200 WORDS • 53 COMMENTS • REPLY
> Tweet
> Reddit13
> Share
> Share
> Email
> Print
> More
> 13SHARES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As American cities burn and people are murdered in the street with impunity by groups protesting the death of George Floyd, very little reporting has been done on who exactly is responsible beyond tweets from Donald Trump about the mobs being led by “Antifa” (Anti-Fascist) — an umbrella term anarchist organizations use as propaganda when trying to win liberal support for paramilitary attacks they conduct on nationalist protesters and Trump supporters.
> 
> The mainstream media has played its role in intentionally obfuscating who exactly the groups inciting the rioting and killing are by claiming “antifa” is not a group, which is a malicious half-truth. Law enforcement sources, Andy Ngo, and Fox News have identified two organizations as playing an active role in the carnage: The Revolutionary Abolitionist Movement and The Base.
> 
> These two groups are interlinked, and currently encouraging and organizing the violence in the New York City area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Revolutionary Abolitionist Movement and The Base*
> 
> The Base, whose Facebook page is now explicitly telling people to commit acts of violence, is an above ground “organizational space” located at 1286 Myrtle Ave in Bushwick, Brooklyn.
> 
> According to reporting in a Brooklyn publication from 2013, the “anarchist collective” is run by Elysa Lozano, an assistant professor at LaGuardia Community College who wears her violent extremist views on her sleeve, and Khalid Robinson, a man who according to an interview on an anarchist podcast is the organizer of the Revolutionary Abolitionist Movement in New York City.
> 
> Robinson, pictured above with Lozano, can be seen wearing an “antifa” t-shirt sold as part of a fundraiser for the “Tinley Park 5,” a group of anarchists who were arrested for brutally injuring 10 people in a premeditated hammer attack in the Illinois suburb of Tinley Park in 2012.
> 
> According to Robinson’s interview on the “Solecast,” he helped start The Base as “a place for anarchists to meet.”
> 
> It is unknown how much criminal activity is planned at this venue, but it is a bug light for left-wing extremists from across the country and abroad. The group uses images of explosions as its logo, and has close ties to the Kurdish terrorist militia in Syria, the YPG, which has provided many American anarchists with military training undoubtedly being used in the riots as we speak.
> 
> The front is also an operating space for groups like the NYC Anarchist Black Cross, which is composed of “antifa” members and used as an above ground way to raise money and write prisoners letters.
> 
> A photograph obtained by open source intelligence shows masked “antifa” members the media claims don’t exist posing in front of The Base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Khalid Robinson’s Revolutionary Abolitionist Movement, they do not hide what they are about. As Fox News’ Lara Logan has reported, they believe in engaging in racial violence against white people and random police officers in the name of overthrowing “white supremacy.”
> 
> The group has two flags, one featuring a red AK-47 on a black banner, and another showing a red star with the acronym “RAM.”
> 
> An image of masked RAM members posing with shotguns, AK-47s, machetes and an “antifa” flag was obtained by _National Justice_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This group has been operating for years, spreading violent propaganda with the help of social media companies, all while the FBI devotes all of its resources to chasing around imaginary “white supremacist terrorists.”
> 
> The extent of their terrorist activities is unknown, but they have been very active in the George Floyd riots — calling it a “black liberation revolt” — and have chaptersacross the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Related “Antifa” Extremists In Brooklyn*
> 
> Christian Erazo is another important figure in organizing anarchist violence in New York City.
> 
> Erazo, pictured above on the far right in the red and green bandana filming a video announcing plans to disrupt public transportation, was profiled for his activities by _National Justice_ last January for his part in planning the J31 subway riots. In spite of this reporting, the NYPD and the FBI took no action either against the people who planned this chaos, or the Synagogue who allowed them to host their planning sessions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erazo, the lead singer of punk band (A) Truth pictured above clutching the “antifa” flag, helps lead multiple violent anarchist projects, such as Brigada 71 (a left-wing soccer hooligan group associated with the New York Cosmos) and NYC Antifa. Brigada 71 spends a lot of time at the East River Bar, a popular hangout for left-wing soccer hooligans, on 97 South 6th Street in Brooklyn,
> 
> Both groups are also currently encouraging the violence on social media and are close to the owners of The Base, who let them use the venue for their activities. Meet up spots like The Base play an important role in providing fresh recruits due to its storefront visibility, which invites curious and bored hipsters and radicalizes them in the rapidly gentrifying neighborhood.
> 
> For years, Erazo used a warehouse on 258 Johnson Ave in East Williamsburg nicknamed “The Swamp” to host punk rock shows that would serve to recruit new anarchists. While Erazo and his friends did their best to keep the spot a secret, a Brooklyn hipster publication listed “The Swamp” as a cool place to see music as recently as 2015. Erazo is specifically named as its “founder.”
> 
> According to a source familiar with the anarchist community, when music wasn’t playing, the building had a gym and was used to conduct paramilitary training. While there doesn’t seem to be any more concerts happening at The Swamp, it is unknown if these anarchist groups are still utilizing the space for other activities.
> 
> *The Real Reason Its Difficult to Prosecute “Antifa”*
> 
> Many Americans have complained that neither the police nor the FBI appear interested in investigating or prosecuting anarchist paramilitary groups, even when they are leading the worst and most deadly riots in modern history.
> 
> This isn’t because it is hard to find out who these people are. It is due to state corruption and privilege. A large number of anarchists are the sons and daughters of politicians, bankers, judges, and other connected elite figures, thus immunizing from the consequences of their crimes.
> 
> Recently, New York City Mayor Bill De Blasio’s own daughter was arrested among the rioters in the city he governs. Vice presidential contender and Virginia Senator Tim Kaine’s son is another example. An “antifa” organizer was exposed by _National Justice_ as the grandson of a judge and nephew of a Congressman who is also now a judge.
> 
> Ken Klippenstein, a digital blogger who is a fan of the anarchist groups dubbed “antifa,” was leaked documents by FBI agents about with details about an ongoing investigation into the activities of these violent extremists.
> 
> With virtually every institution in America expressing support for these terrorist groups, along with their connections to powerful officials, Donald Trump’s bluster about labeling them a terrorist group appears to be nothing but a gust of hot air.
> 
> (Republished from National Justice by permission of author or representative)
> 
> 
> https://www.unz.com/estriker/nation...helping-organize-violence-across-the-country/
> 
> Most of these Rioters are doing the Govts job they dont care about changing the system at all why dont they take attacks on the White House, Pentagon,US Congress, and other halls of power of course not they prefer burning stores looting and using identity politics crap dont they understand they are being used Americans are not ready for blood on the streets they prefer stagnation and being atomized
> 
> Most of these Rioters are doing the Govts job they dont care about changing the system at all why dont they take attacks on the White House, Pentagon,US Congress, and other halls of power of course not they prefer burning stores looting and using identity politics crap dont they understand they are being used Americans are not ready for blood on the streets they prefer stagnation and being atomized


Are Antifa groups as heavily armed as the right wing groups in USA? If not, why are they not? Why do we not see as much armed violence between the extremist groups, given that random right wing gun attacks on civilians are relatively common? It confuses me and makes me suspect the threat of "antifa" is completely overplayed.


----------



## Yankee-stani

masterchief_mirza said:


> Are Antifa groups as heavily armed as the right wing groups in USA? If not, why are they not? Why do we not see as much armed violence between the extremist groups, given that random right wing gun attacks on civilians are relatively common? It confuses me and makes me suspect the threat of "antifa" is completely overplayed.



Most of these Rioters are doing the Govts job they dont care about changing the system at all why dont they take attacks on the White House, Pentagon,US Congress, and other halls of power of course not they prefer burning stores looting and using identity politics crap dont they understand they are being used Americans are not ready for blood on the streets they prefer stagnation and being atomized

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

OsmanAli98 said:


> Most of these Rioters are doing the Govts job they dont care about changing the system at all why dont they take attacks on the White House, Pentagon,US Congress, and other halls of power of course not they prefer burning stores looting and using identity politics crap dont they understand they are being used Americans are not ready for blood on the streets they prefer stagnation and being atomized


Doesn't quite answer the question though. If Antifa are as organised and committed to their aims as is claimed in this article, even trained by PKK, why wouldn't they actually shoot their perceived fascist enemies (who are very much visibly armed)? Antifa exists certainly, but is probably overhyped by some of these right wingers pretending to be innocent victims.


----------



## Yankee-stani

masterchief_mirza said:


> Doesn't quite answer the question though. If Antifa are as organised and committed to their aims as is claimed in this article, even trained by PKK, why wouldn't they actually shoot their perceived fascist enemies (who are very much visibly armed)? Antifa exists certainly, but is probably overhyped by some of these right wingers pretending to be innocent victims.



The "Fascist" threat is overhyped as well but the problem is American society is on verge of polirization and it seems the establishment is in bed with psuedo-leftist like ANTIFA who support Zionism and Kurdish sepratists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

OsmanAli98 said:


> The "Fascist" threat is overhyped as well but the problem is American society is on verge of polirization and it seems the establishment is in bed with psuedo-leftist like ANTIFA who support Zionism and Kurdish sepratists


Interesting angle. Certainly has merit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

GHALIB said:


> VERY NICE .
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ......... great frustration .
> 
> 
> 
> well said .
> 
> 
> 
> we are there in laddakh alive and kicking ,
> but you people surrendered without fight , now think who is darpok ?


abhinandan tried to cross over and sure got the fight of his life time.
Mean while Chinese have intruded into ladakh and not a single bullet was fired by indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

horrible. I imagine a foreign occupying force would act more civil than that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

USA will not lecture next 20 years to anyone now . thanks to trump

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

OsmanAli98 said:


> the establishment is in bed with psuedo-leftist like ANTIFA


Sorry. But this is rubbish. The establishment is in bed with the far right and has racism/white privilage in it's very DNA. The left is the outlier and struggling outsider.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

Indus Pakistan said:


> Sorry. But this is rubbish. The establishment is in bed with the far right and has racism/white privilage in it's very DNA. The left is the outlier and struggling outsider.



I say both the establishment prefers "identity politics" but I would agree on historical note its in bed with far right but the left in the west is hollow they dont care about the working class at all but LGBTQZ nonsense


----------



## Indus Pakistan

OsmanAli98 said:


> left in the west is hollow they dont care about the working class at all but LGBTQZ nonsense


I think that it's more nuanced. In Europe the left is far more in touch with the working class then America.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kankan326

Chhatrapati said:


> You seriously want us to believe soldiers with guns were killed by a bunch stick welding kids in their twenties?


PDF doesn't allow to post cruel pictures. There are many dead soldiers pictures. Just google it.










View attachment 638809

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

Looking back from 1989 compare China to USSR which one is standing right now heck a year later in 1990/1991 Gorbachev was such a cuck that he was in a freaking dacha while a coup was in Moscow China was harsh in 89 but was needed back then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

anybody giving away Canadian,Turkish, Norway, New Zealand or German Immigration ,Me and my wife are open to consider


----------



## Yankee-stani

Starlord said:


> anybody giving away Canadian,Turkish, Norway, New Zealand or German Immigration ,Me and my wife are open to consider



Bruh my suggestion is stay in Pakistan bud


----------



## YeBeWarned

OsmanAli98 said:


> Bruh my suggestion is stay in Pakistan bud



Why ? Is it that bad in USA ? even down south ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yankee-stani

Indus Pakistan said:


> I think that it's more nuanced. In Europe the left is far more in touch with the working class then America.



Europe is much more homogeneous heck even Die Lienke(the Left) in Germany is against mass immmigration and favors better ties with Russia,China and non-allignement in general here the left buys into muh "spreading democracy" and sheitt and pining Trump as a Russian puppet Bernie was meh but they ditched him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Those who are supporting hooligans and thugs, I hope the hooligans destroy their properties too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

Zionists/Nazis: Your government is hateful, they are not allowing us to steal them of their resources and make you our slaves of Washington. Revolt against them so we can loot your country like we plan to loot the Soviet Union.

Chinese "revolutionaries": That sounds supper chill. We be chillin' and take over China for bankers.

Zionists/Nazis: Don't hurt those protesters China, we are watching you, then we loot China

Chinese "revolutionaries": Most Chinese don't want to be run by the West like Hong Kong, our people hate us. They want freedom, not ownership by Western bankers.

Zionists/Nazis: Who cares about you dumb Chinese protesters, we never liked you anyway, we were only using you to make China into occupied Japan and to loot China. We do have Yeltsin in place to loot the Soviet Union. Never is Russia ever going to challenge Washington. We are going to own their politicians and corporations. We are going to try to take over China later with Free East Turkestan terrorists and Free Tibet revolutionaries and Free Hong Kong rioters.

Zionists/Nazis in 2019: Those rioters did not work, the trade war did not war, release the virUS on China and blame China. "Get everybody in the world hating the Chinese."

https://www.bitchute.com/video/t7JlaqIB6T28/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5

Nothing going to happen protesting 
Black people will still be treated like dog shit on shoe .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

American Pakistani said:


> Those who are supporting hooligans and thugs, I hope the hooligans destroy their properties too.


Both Parties consists of hooligans and thugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

zectech said:


> Zionists/Nazis: Your government is hateful, they are not allowing us to steal them of their resources and make you our slaves of Washington. Revolt against them so we can loot your country like we plan to loot the Soviet Union.
> 
> Chinese "revolutionaries": That sounds supper chill. We be chillin' and take over China for bankers.
> 
> Zionists/Nazis: Don't hurt those protesters China, we are watching you, then we loot China
> 
> Chinese "revolutionaries": Most Chinese don't want to be run by the West like Hong Kong, our people hate us. They want freedom, not ownership by Western bankers.
> 
> Zionists/Nazis: Who cares about you dumb Chinese protesters, we never liked you anyway, we were only using you to make China into occupied Japan and to loot China. We do have Yeltsin in place to loot the Soviet Union. Never is Russia ever going to challenge Washington. We are going to own their politicians and corporations. We are going to try to take over China later with Free East Turkestan terrorists and Free Tibet revolutionaries and Free Hong Kong rioters.
> 
> Zionists/Nazis in 2019: Those rioters did not work, the trade war did not war, release the virUS on China and blame China. Get everybody in the world hating the Chinese.
> 
> https://www.bitchute.com/video/t7JlaqIB6T28/




Gorby is consider to be a hero in the west that should be alarm bells tbh if you oppose the Yanks and their continued UniPolar Plans


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

tower9 said:


> Jim Mattis is widely respected. This is another instance where Trump would've done a lot better by just respectfully disagreeing and leaving the issue alone. Instead he has to get his panties in a bunch and huff and puff like he usually does. Grow the **** up you dumb cunt. Trump is such a pathetically immature piece of shit.



He will still win in November Americans as a people are obnoxious fcks they liked Trump cause he sounds "anti establishment"

*Bomb thrower’ lawyers Colinford Mattis, Urooj Rahman to be released on bond*
By Ben Feuerherd

June 1, 2020 | 6:06pm | Updated


Enlarge Image




Lawyers Colinford Mattis (left) and Urooj Rahman are charged with distributing molotov cocktails to protesters in Brooklyn.E.D.N.Y
*MORE ON:*
*GEORGE FLOYD*
*AG Bill Barr vows DOJ crackdown on violence during protests*

*Llama shows up to Black Lives Matter protest, hailed as a 'morale booster'*

*Michigan police chief on leave after posts about 'body bags' for protesters*

*Minneapolis agrees to ban police chokeholds in wake of George Floyd death*
The two Brooklyn lawyers accused of throwing a Molotov cocktail into a police car during a protest early Saturday morning are set to be released from federal lockup after a judge approved bond for the pair in court hearings Monday.

Judge Steven Gold approved $250,000 bond for both Brooklyn community board member Colinford Mattis, 32, and his alleged accomplice, 31-year-old Urooj Rahman — despite strenuous objections from federal prosecutors.

Both Mattis and Rahman will be subject to home confinement and their family and friends who have offered to post the bond will be held responsible for paying if the lawyers jump bail, Gold said at the hearings.

An appeal of the decision by federal prosecutors in a separate court hearing Monday evening was shot down by another judge.

The prosecutor who argued he be kept in prison said Mattis “risked everything to drive around in a car with Molotov cocktails attacking police vehicles.”

“That is not the action of a rational person,” he added.

In Rahman’s hearing, the prosecutor said with uprisings happening across the city right now, it’s not the time to release a “bomb thrower” into the community.

“She pursued a career in which she would uphold the law, but everything she’s done as detailed in the complaint is contrary to that,” the prosecutor said.

“She threw away her career in the law when she threw that Molotov cocktail at a New York City police vehicle,” he added.

Mattis, a graduate of Princeton University and the New York University School of Law, is an associate at corporate Manhattan firm Pryor Cashman who has been on furlough since April, according to the firm.

tossed the explosive device into a cop car while the two were driving around Brooklyn Friday night and Saturday morning during a tense confrontation between police and demonstrators near the 88th Precinct station house in Fort Greene.

Prosecutors said in a detention memo that they were trying to pass out the bombs to protesters at the demonstration.

@Mangus Ortus Novem You see what I mean why I say we should be freaking "neutral" our 2nd gen are full of these retards


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268660157203939328

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

Does Chhatrapati want the truth or fake news? Can he handle the truth or is he a spreader of US propaganda?
I can give him more detailed truth only if he has a conscience and if he wishes to know the truth. BUT if he continues to be spreading fake news then why bother to inform him the truth right?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clutch

That's a lot of spray paint...


----------



## riscol

The Minneapolis Mayor sure can put up a good act like Trudeau

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

Starlord said:


> Why ? Is it that bad in USA ? even down south ?


Its so bad, it makes our first Civil War look like a skirmish. And that was 600k dead Americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## letsrock

masterchief_mirza said:


> Are Antifa groups as heavily armed as the right wing groups in USA? If not, why are they not? Why do we not see as much armed violence between the extremist groups, given that random right wing gun attacks on civilians are relatively common? It confuses me and makes me suspect the threat of "antifa" is completely overplayed.



I tend to agree ..overplayed and hyped up nonsense.



Indus Pakistan said:


> I think that it's more nuanced. In Europe the left is far more in touch with the working class then America.



Not true at all - every wondered why the overwhelmingly white "new england" regions of maine, new hampshire, vermont, mass etc always vote democractic? Most repub states have far higher proportions of other demographiesl


----------



## Dalit

That is not going to go well with the white angry silent majority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

The blacks in the West get way more rights and privileges than anyone else does. Funny how the Blacks never protest, riot or even complain about the 1000s of blacks murdered each year by other blacks in america. It's ONLY an issue when a non-black kills a black.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The blacks in the West get way more rights and privileges than anyone else does. Funny how the Blacks never protest, riot or even complain about the 1000s of blacks murdered each year by other blacks in america. It's ONLY an issue when a non-black kills a black.



Blacks killing blacks is just as acceptable as calling each other a nigger pardon me. If a white or asian person says that, they get a butt kicking. But thats the truth.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Oldman1 said:


> Blacks killing blacks is just as acceptable as calling each other a nigger pardon me. If a white or asian person says that, they get a butt kicking. But thats the truth.






Let me get this straight here, 10s of 1000s of blacks being murdered by other blacks is perfectly acceptable. As is 1000s of Whites being murdered by blacks every year. But 1 black being killed by 1 white justifies blacks rioting, looting, destroying the livelihoods of innocents and committing other crimes???????..........

As far as Brown Muslim people are concerned, blacks are just as bad as racist whites. We need to keep well away from both and can ONLY interact with them when absolutely necessary. NEVER be friends with them but be professional and polite when we have to deal with them.


----------



## zectech




----------



## riscol

US police have rammed civilians and attacked journalists. What press freedom or democracy exist in the US? Basically none, Edward Snowden knew it too well and escaped his own country before blowing the whistle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

riscol said:


> US police have rammed civilians and attacked journalists. What press freedom or democracy exist in the US? Basically none, Edward Snowden knew it too well and escaped his own country before blowing the whistle.



Edward Snowden must feel vindicated. Even when the whole American deep state and nation was accusing him as a traitor he held his own. Every darn word that came out of his mouth turned out to be precise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## riscol

the smartest move he ever made was to escape from that dystopian country

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

riscol said:


> the smartest move he ever made was to escape from that dystopian country



They even blamed him for that i.e. Russian agent. Obama deep state just couldn't have it their way.


----------



## riscol

For Julian Assange it is too late, chances are big he will be extradited to US.


----------



## American Pakistani

Mugwop said:


> Both Parties consists of hooligans and thugs.


Of course.

What I'm trying to say is that cop should be punished because he shouldn't have took law in his hand by becoming executioner.

But no justification for destroying properties & business.

Also im against the slogan black lives matter. Because every victim lives matter not just black or white. Where were these protestors when millions of Muslims were getting pounded by American jets and troops all over Middle East?


----------



## zectech




----------



## gangsta_rap

@gambit @TruthSeeker @KAL-EL 

you folks were thinking that I was joking about how the US is going to transform? this is the last nail in the coffin of the terribly materialistic and capital obsessed white america

judeo bolshevism has won and they have won for the next few centuries. the US will transform into a socialist state and it won't be like europe where liberal democracies evolved over time. it will be a harsh transformation in the same vein as how the judeo bolsheviks took over russia after facing incredible hardships by the ruling class and its cronies


----------



## Oldman1

Angry Easterling said:


> @gambit @TruthSeeker @KAL-EL
> 
> you folks were thinking that I was joking about how the US is going to transform? this is the last nail in the coffin of the terribly materialistic and capital obsessed white america
> 
> judeo bolshevism has won and they have won for the next few centuries. the US will transform into a socialist state and it won't be like europe where liberal democracies evolved over time. it will be a harsh transformation in the same vein as how the judeo bolsheviks took over russia after facing incredible hardships by the ruling class and its cronies


African Americans abhor socialism when they are in for the money. They don't believe that crap.


----------



## gangsta_rap

Oldman1 said:


> African Americans abhor socialism when they are in for the money. They don't believe that crap.


i know white americans like you are out of touch but to put a blanket statement like that is incredibly ignorant of you

african americans may have at point _abhored _socialism but what you are now witnessing is the awakening of black americans after witnessing the severity of white america and how unfortunately they have been pushed into a spot where the elite can always press on them with impuinity

worse yet they have realized how african americans who make up part of the elite have not spoken out for them
they are understanding the realities of the class divide and given how so many white americans are standing up for them this entire fiasco will result in a class struggle within the states

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

Angry Easterling said:


> i know white americans like you are out of touch but to put a blanket statement like that is incredibly ignorant of you
> 
> african americans may have at point _abhored _socialism but what you are now witnessing is the awakening of black americans after witnessing the severity of white america and how unfortunately they have been pushed into a spot where the elite can always press on them with impuinity
> 
> worse yet they have realized how african americans who make up part of the elite have not spoken out for them
> they are understanding the realities of the class divide and given how so many white americans are standing up for them this entire fiasco will result in a class struggle within the states


LOL! You don't know enough to say that the majority prefers socialism when many blacks have their own businesses which ironically is being burned down. Guess it must be the socialists. As long as they see other blacks trying to achieve their dream, capitalism is the way to go. Even if others are left behind. Thats how deep they are influenced by.


----------



## gangsta_rap

Oldman1 said:


> LOL! You don't know enough to say that the majority prefers socialism when many blacks have their own businesses which ironically is being burned down. Guess it must be the socialists. As long as they see other blacks trying to achieve their dream, capitalism is the way to go. Even if others are left behind. Thats how deep they are influenced by.



So apparently this entire stereotype of black people being obsessed with 'hustlin' and 'makin dolla makin greens makin cash money' is what defines black americans?This is what people like you characterize them as?

Good lord you rich white americans are incredibly out of touch with your own compatriots. Initially i thought jews were wrong to push marxism into the american public but judeo bolshevism is turning out to be what the US desperately needs right now to break the oppressive,racist and bigoted system that it works under today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oldman1

Angry Easterling said:


> So apparently this entire stereotype of black people being obsessed with 'hustlin' and 'makin dolla makin greens makin cash money' is what defines black americans?This is what people like you characterize them as?
> 
> Good lord you rich white americans are incredibly out of touch with your own compatriots. Initially i thought jews were wrong to push marxism into the american public but judeo bolshevism is turning out to be what the US desperately needs right now to break the oppressive,racist and bigoted system that it works under today



Hustling is not just a black thing. Even Asians, Hispanics, and even poor whites are doing this. You don't even know this American capitalism is what people risk their lives for. Opportunity. And if they don't like it. Then they can go to China. Oh never mind, they are doing something similar.


----------



## Falcon29

Like I've always said, people are delusional and fighting for causes in this country that don't solve anything. Anyone that believes anything other than repenting to God and abiding by the path he put out for us is going to fix our problems is crazy. The majority of political disputes in this nation can be solved if people repent to God and remember their purpose as humans on earth.

Otherwise we are going to have to continue to deal with this toxicity from both sides that's getting more ferocious by the day. More disingenuous, dishonest, insincere, misguided, pitiful and abhorrent.

Republican base will continue voting for Trump and supporting everything he does as a way to express they stand for the white community in America. Democratic party will continue suggesting white people are privileged and more needs to done for minorities. Both of them are wrong in a lot of ways and what they have in common is that they don't believe in God nor obey him. So they don't care about being irrational and racist/bigoted and covering up it as something else. And they don't care about putting so much effort into something for something other than God. That's why they will get anywhere and it's already cursed.

If you're American, clean your hands of both parties(don't join their irrational and stubborn efforts, but still be involved and do good) and repent to God and be patient for God to bless an effort on this earth to build a society that obeys him.

America is a prime example of what God means when he curses a nation and the hearts of its people. The social fabric of this country is destroyed ever since immorality began thriving. Immorality doesn't mean sinning only it also includes dishonesty, being disingenuous, seeking more than what is just, etc.... It's millions of things.

So for those that don't live in America don't be confused, it's held together because of law enforcement, quality of life and peoples fear of death. They are way too scared of dying otherwise a civil war would've erupted. And if a civil war ever erupted it would be unwillingly, those who would come out to fight would come out with the belief that they will survive and win the fight, none will come out with belief they are fighting for a just cause that they're willing to die for. Because none of them can face God and sincerely claim to him that they believed they were fighting for a just cause.

Because they're so scared of dying they're to 'kill' each other through their toxic media coverage, social media and information wars against each other. 'Kill' in a psychological and spiritual sense, and that's reason the political discourse in this country has become so crazy.

So make no mistake, America is in a civil war already, it's just in its psychological phase for now. And we should not wait for a physical manifestation of it. The political discourse in this country has gotten extremely heated and irrational and the time is now to have a discussion about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

Oldman1 said:


> You don't even know this American capitalism is what people risk their lives for. Opportunity.



not from what i am seeing cracker

look out the friggin window if it really is that difficult. the american public isn't risking it's life for 'hustling'. the people aren't out there risking their lives for capitalism. in truth it's the complete opposite. people are risking their lives in the demand of security and fair treatment regardless of class/color - 2 demands that white american capitalism will never be able to satisfy

its true...the elites of the US really are out of touch. but that's okay because as one innocent queen once said 'let them eat cake'


----------



## Oldman1

Angry Easterling said:


> not from what i am seeing cracker
> 
> look out the friggin window if it really is that difficult. the american public isn't risking it's life for 'hustling'. the people aren't out there risking their lives for capitalism. in truth it's the complete opposite. people are risking their lives in the demand of security and fair treatment regardless of class/color - 2 demands that white american capitalism will never be able to satisfy
> 
> its true...the elites of the US really are out of touch. but that's okay because as one innocent queen once said 'let them eat cake'




Okay, then you tell those who are currently risking their lives by the millions each year to go somewhere else where they are feeling like they will be treated equally by race and income.


----------



## gangsta_rap

Oldman1 said:


> Okay, then you tell those who are currently risking their lives by the millions each year to go somewhere else where they are feeling like they will be treated equally by race and income.


i thought the american way was to respect the personal freedoms of individuals and to instill a sense of civic duty. and here you are suggesting the very people who simply want their constitutional rights to be respected should be deported

apparently all that talk of 'don't tread on me' and the like is reserved for elite white americans and their cronies. special freedoms for special people right


----------



## Falcon29

Republicans and democrats don't know what they want for the country, now or for the future. The political/social discourse and levels of toxicity are too high. Rhetoric from both sides is not going to explain what they envision for the future of America. 

So I'd like to hear from both sides on what they envision America should and will look like in 20 years. That way we can resolve these sociopolitical disputes more easily. Because right now its just reactionary politics.



Oldman1 said:


> Okay, then you tell those who are currently risking their lives by the millions each year to go somewhere else where they are feeling like they will be treated equally by race and income.



Aren't blacks one of the first ethnicity's to be established in America? Why are you suggesting they go somewhere else? How is that helpful in resolving these disputes? Both republicans and democrats are being irrational. One example of irrationality on republican side is this post you made. With democrats, they're now overreaching but making irrational demands or suggestions in response to this situation. 

Both of you have to accept responsibility for being wrong and reform your views. It should not be that hard to do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gangsta_rap

Falcon29 said:


> So I'd like to hear from both sides on what they envision America should and will look like in 20 years. That way we can resolve these sociopolitical disputes more easily. Because right now its just reactionary politics.



when talking about the functional aspects of the democrat party they are complete sellouts to the jewish elite - absolutely no difference between them and the republicans in this regard
but one thing that sets the 2 apart is that there is at least some level of empathy present among democrats. collectively republican supporters today are incredibly toxic and divisive. when looking into the intentions of democrats at least there is some semblance of good intent for the other man. this is almost absent within the republican voter base

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

Angry Easterling said:


> i thought the american way was to respect the personal freedoms of individuals and to instill a sense of civic duty. and here you are suggesting the very people who simply want their constitutional rights to be respected should be deported
> 
> apparently all that talk of 'don't tread on me' and the like is reserved for elite white americans and their cronies. special freedoms for special people right



Respect is something to earn. Black people looting black businesses is not something you should deserve or treated equal. Black people beating up Asians is not respectable. Oh I'm black and feel like I should rob an Indian owner's gas station cause hes making more money than me. The only blacks I would respect are hard working and wanted to be doctors. Not robbing or attacking people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

Oldman1 said:


> Respect is something to earn. Black people looting black businesses is not something you should deserve or treated equal. Black people beating up Asians is not respectable. Oh I'm black and feel like I should rob an Indian owner's gas station cause hes making more money than me. The only blacks I would respect are hard working and wanted to be doctors. Not robbing or attacking people.


instead of coming up with some stupid logic as to how a rioter is supposedly representative of an entire movement and its intention maybe you should consider asking yourself what lead to this
i know rich white americans are shallow and narrow minded but it really isn't that difficult to look at the situation critically rather than objectively

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthSeeker

Angry Easterling said:


> @gambit @TruthSeeker @KAL-EL
> 
> you folks were thinking that I was joking about how the US is going to transform? this is the last nail in the coffin of the terribly materialistic and capital obsessed white america
> 
> judeo bolshevism has won and they have won for the next few centuries. the US will transform into a socialist state and it won't be like europe where liberal democracies evolved over time. it will be a harsh transformation in the same vein as how the judeo bolsheviks took over russia after facing incredible hardships by the ruling class and its cronies




Well, I am philosophical about what's happening. I, personally, can't lose. I am now 74 years old. I have enough money to live at my desired standard of living until I am at least 99, regardless of what stupidity my fellow Americans might vote for or allow to happen. At this point in my life I'm an interested spectator, but it's my children and their children that are making the decisions. I let them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

Falcon29 said:


> Aren't blacks one of the first ethnicity's to be established in America? Why are you suggesting they go somewhere else? How is that helpful in resolving these disputes? Both republicans and democrats are being irrational. One example of irrationality on republican side is this post you made. With democrats, they're now overreaching but making irrational demands or suggestions in response to this situation.
> 
> Both of you have to accept responsibility for being wrong and reform your views. It should not be that hard to do so.



I suggest to AngryEasterling that since our nation is not the right place, they should go somewhere else if its that bad. Find the socialist society that is equal in terms of race and income.



Angry Easterling said:


> instead of coming up with some stupid logic as to how a rioter is supposedly representative of an entire movement and its intention maybe you should consider asking yourself what lead to this
> i know rich white americans are shallow and narrow minded but it really isn't that difficult to look at the situation critically rather than objectively


So 2 white officers and 2 asian officers that are involved in Floyd's death represent the total racism in America? That would be a stupid logic correct?


----------



## Falcon29

Angry Easterling said:


> when talking about the functional aspects of the democrat party they are complete sellouts to the jewish elite - absolutely no difference between them and the republicans in this regard
> but one thing that sets the 2 apart is that there is at least some level of empathy present among democrats. collectively republican supporters today are incredibly toxic and divisive. when looking into the intentions of democrats at least there is some semblance of good intent for the other man. this is almost absent within the republican voter base



I wonder what the Jewish perspective is on today's state of political discourse in America. With their influence I don't see them doing enough to help out. They have inroads in both parties as you said, and even the modern phenomena of the alt-right. Whatever political dimensions arise in the US or Europe they can fashion them to tailor to their needs. They try to pass that off as a confidence by the way, when it's just that they don't respect principles and will play any role needed. With the alt-right lots some of their pundits/activists fit themselves into the alt-right narrative and added a pro-Israel/anti-Middle eastern direction to it. 



Angry Easterling said:


> instead of coming up with some stupid logic as to how a rioter is supposedly representative of an entire movement and its intention maybe you should consider asking yourself what lead to this
> i know rich white americans are shallow and narrow minded but it really isn't that difficult to look at the situation critically rather than objectively



Relax ... he's not necessarily rich, remember America is not like Europe where Europeans have rich and long, established history and want to survive as their respective nationalities and seek to preserve their identity. In America they are all immigrants, including the white ones, and the bigotry here is more manufactured. Lots of anti-ME bigotry in the country is Jewish elite manufactured one that sought to secure US support for Israel and they need Americans to hate Middle Easterners for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

TruthSeeker said:


> Well, I am philosophical about what's happening. I, personally, can't lose. I am now 74 years old. I have enough money to live at my desired standard of living until I am at least 99, regardless of what stupidity my fellow Americans might vote for or allow to happen. At this point in my life I'm an interested spectator, but it's my children and their children that are making the decisions. I let them.


being old will never serve as a good excuse for being a spectator. the old have the wisdom of their years and when they speak the words matter. recently general mattis had given his 2 cents on the situation at hand and i would say that is very good example of how seniors are pitching their voice into this mess



Oldman1 said:


> I suggest to AngryEasterling that since our nation is not the right place, they should go somewhere else if its that bad. Find the socialist society that is equal in terms of race and income.



what's the american definition of freedom again? i thought it was the big bad socialists who built walls between cities and limited the transit of people



Oldman1 said:


> So 2 white officers and 2 asian officers that are involved in Floyd's death represent the total racism in America? That would be a stupid logic correct?



white american elites are a symptom of the larger problem which is the incredibly stratified american class system. the future generations are a witness to the entire mess and when they become the leaders they will not forget the mistakes of white capitalist america


----------



## Oldman1

Angry Easterling said:


> what's the american definition of freedom again? i thought it was the big bad socialists who built walls between cities and limited the transit of people
> 
> 
> 
> white american elites are a symptom of the larger problem which is the incredibly stratified american class system. the future generations are a witness to the entire mess and when they become the leaders they will not forget the mistakes of white capitalist america


You know the freedom where many Muslims come to America and pray under the 1st Amendment? You know where freedom to own a gun and you see many people having guns You are Muslim right? Do you think Muslim Americans are being rounded up and put into concentration camps?


----------



## Falcon29

Oldman1 said:


> I suggest to AngryEasterling that since our nation is not the right place, they should go somewhere else if its that bad. Find the socialist society that is equal in terms of race and income.



I see, but I still wish you'd recognize that both sides need to take responsibility for being wrong and reform their views. Your 'go back to where you're from' or 'go somewhere that suits you' rhetoric is just like the democratic 'white people are privileged' rhetoric, it's just frustrated rhetoric that serves to ignore the core issues at hand. It's not actually going to achieve anything. Black Americans are not gonna leave the US in droves. So people in the country need to get together and determine what they want the future of America to look like.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gangsta_rap

Falcon29 said:


> I wonder what the Jewish perspective is on today's state of political discourse in America.



they don't care and they never will. they just want to stay on top of it all and keep their place in society. the tragedy is that the mistakes of these athiest/materialistic jews who become a section of the elite of western societies result in pious/orthodox jews being purged by crazy whites

that is why in europe the jews who had been purged were poor pious ones while the athiestic jews became israelis. 
herzl was athiest
golda meir was athiest
ben gurion was athiest

they all capitalized on the deaths of poor jews


----------



## Falcon29

Angry Easterling said:


> they don't care and they never will. they just want to stay on top of it all and keep their place in society. the tragedy is that the mistakes of these athiest/materialistic jews who become a section of the elite of western societies result in pious/orthodox jews being purged by crazy whites
> 
> that is why in europe the jews who had been purged were poor pious ones while the athiestic jews became israelis.
> herzl was athiest
> golda meir was athiest
> ben gurion was athiest
> 
> they all capitalized on the deaths of poor jews



Interesting perspective, I kind of also believe they feel they have alternatives. Do you think they're making inroads into China and can make China a second America one day or that's not possible?

...
...

Back to topic, we need a political center in this country that can provide the middle ground, rational and level headed approach to all these matters.


----------



## Menthol

USA is allowing the citizen to own a gun.

I think that is the main reason for police rudeness and overreaction.

Because dealing with citizen is not a normal matter, for policeman it's a matter of life and death.

While for the citizen, they compare their policeman with other country's policeman who doesn't allow the citizen to own a gun.


Police brutalism is a reflection of society.

The crazier the society, the crazier the policeman is.

Because they need to deal with the criminal (the worst of the society).



OsmanAli98 said:


> He will still win in November Americans as a people are obnoxious fcks they liked Trump cause he sounds "anti establishment"
> 
> *Bomb thrower’ lawyers Colinford Mattis, Urooj Rahman to be released on bond*
> By Ben Feuerherd
> 
> June 1, 2020 | 6:06pm | Updated
> 
> 
> Enlarge Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawyers Colinford Mattis (left) and Urooj Rahman are charged with distributing molotov cocktails to protesters in Brooklyn.E.D.N.Y
> *MORE ON:*
> *GEORGE FLOYD*
> *AG Bill Barr vows DOJ crackdown on violence during protests*
> 
> *Llama shows up to Black Lives Matter protest, hailed as a 'morale booster'*
> 
> *Michigan police chief on leave after posts about 'body bags' for protesters*
> 
> *Minneapolis agrees to ban police chokeholds in wake of George Floyd death*
> The two Brooklyn lawyers accused of throwing a Molotov cocktail into a police car during a protest early Saturday morning are set to be released from federal lockup after a judge approved bond for the pair in court hearings Monday.
> 
> Judge Steven Gold approved $250,000 bond for both Brooklyn community board member Colinford Mattis, 32, and his alleged accomplice, 31-year-old Urooj Rahman — despite strenuous objections from federal prosecutors.
> 
> Both Mattis and Rahman will be subject to home confinement and their family and friends who have offered to post the bond will be held responsible for paying if the lawyers jump bail, Gold said at the hearings.
> 
> An appeal of the decision by federal prosecutors in a separate court hearing Monday evening was shot down by another judge.
> 
> The prosecutor who argued he be kept in prison said Mattis “risked everything to drive around in a car with Molotov cocktails attacking police vehicles.”
> 
> “That is not the action of a rational person,” he added.
> 
> In Rahman’s hearing, the prosecutor said with uprisings happening across the city right now, it’s not the time to release a “bomb thrower” into the community.
> 
> “She pursued a career in which she would uphold the law, but everything she’s done as detailed in the complaint is contrary to that,” the prosecutor said.
> 
> “She threw away her career in the law when she threw that Molotov cocktail at a New York City police vehicle,” he added.
> 
> Mattis, a graduate of Princeton University and the New York University School of Law, is an associate at corporate Manhattan firm Pryor Cashman who has been on furlough since April, according to the firm.
> 
> tossed the explosive device into a cop car while the two were driving around Brooklyn Friday night and Saturday morning during a tense confrontation between police and demonstrators near the 88th Precinct station house in Fort Greene.
> 
> Prosecutors said in a detention memo that they were trying to pass out the bombs to protesters at the demonstration.
> 
> @Mangus Ortus Novem You see what I mean why I say we should be freaking "neutral" our 2nd gen are full of these retards
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268660157203939328


m sure thing stupid girl is from pakistan 
got carried away in blm.
black will leave him to rot



Menthol said:


> USA is allowing the citizen to own a gun.
> 
> I think that is the main reason for police rudeness and overreaction.
> 
> Because dealing with citizen is not a normal matter, for policeman it's a matter of life and death.
> 
> While for the citizen, they compare their policeman with other country's policeman who doesn't allow the citizen to own a gun.
> 
> 
> Police brutalism is a reflection of society.
> 
> The crazier the society, the crazier the policeman is.
> 
> Because they need to deal with the criminal (the worst of the society).



They are thugs with fake badges. Like you are projecting that cops are nice and only afraid of gun violence because that is the worst you can come up with because you are a nice person.

US Cops are criminals with fake badges who view everybody as "criminals" and "outlaws". You project people are nice. They project people are evil out to get them. So they have zero respect for anybody. Armed thugs.

"Police" brutality is a reflection of them. They have highest rate of domestic abuse, meaning they "beat up girlfriends and wives" when "off duty". I would rather have roaming gangs as the 'law', sane people would realize you can fight back against black gangs. You talk to a US 'cop' and they kidnap you.

Here is a repost:






I realize they project everybody is the enemy because they are evil. Evil gangs kill others because they are criminals, who view everybody as evil, for they are evil. Good people project people are good, so treat people as good. *You leave good people alone.* US "Cops" they go after good and wicked alike and treat the good worse than the wicked. They are sick and twisted.

They run a 'police state', the informed public is the enemy. The US is run by criminal gangster banksters.

Listen to this woman who served and serviced "presidents and politicians and industrialists" of the US:








Oldman1 said:


> Its so bad, it makes our first Civil War look like a skirmish. And that was 600k dead Americans.



I hope its fix soon, Planning to live there peacefully with my wife ..but in South Carolina where my wife lives is relatively peaceful , some protests ( Non Violent ) ones were staged in large cities , but nothing of the likes of Rioting and looting .









No remorse from the Police.

https://twitter.com/i/events/1268732101634867200

*57 Buffalo police officers resign from special unit in solidarity with two officers suspended for allegedly pushing a 75-year-old man*
The Buffalo Police Department has suspended two officers without pay and opened an investigation after a video showed a 75-year-old man being knocked down by police at a protest in the city. Mayor Byron Brown said the man was in a stable but serious condition.” On Friday, all 57 members of the Buffalo Police Department Emergency Response Team resigned from their special unit positions in solidarity with the suspended officers.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269039597415063553

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266418103421820929



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266423015215992832"

*Cyclist caught on video assaulting 3 people posting flyers in support of Black Lives Matter arrested*






Police in Maryland have arrested and charged the cyclist who was caught on video Monday accosting three people posting flyers in support of Black Lives Matter.

Sixty-year-old Anthony Brennan III of Kensington, Maryland, has been arrested and charged with three counts of second-degree assault, according to the Maryland-National Capital Park Police.

The incident took place on Monday when a man and two women were walking the Capital Crescent Trail in Montgomery County posting flyers in support of Black Lives Matter. According to police, the suspect started to argue with them about the flyers and forcibly grabbed some flyers from one of the victims.

He then pushed his bicycle towards the male victim causing him to fall to the ground, according to police. The male victim recorded the entire incident.

After the incident Maryland-National Capital Park Police asked the public for help finding the suspect and community members sent in hundreds of tips over the past few days. Police used various sources to further corroborate that information before identifying Brennan.

Park police contacted Brennan and his legal counsel on Friday and they consented to having Brennan's home searched while members of the Montgomery County State's Attorney's Office and Park Police were present. Police say they found and seized evidence at the home.

Police then served Brennan with an arrest warrant Friday evening, after he had voluntarily turned himself in, a police statement said.
The Maryland-National Capital Park Police has thanked the victims for their courage and civic engagement for coming forward in the matter. They also thanked the community for coming forth with tips and information.

The man who shot the video of the cyclist confronting him and his friends while posting the signs has asked CNN not to identify him for fear of retaliation.

CNN cannot independently verify what happened prior to and after the video and has reached out to Brennan's legal counsel for comment.

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/06/06/...ccosting-people-posting-signs-trnd/index.html

What a division. What a hate.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269302233365020672
It is the purge, isn't it? White extremist police officers gone haywire.

The redneck has also come out on the streets and is aiding his police force.

The division between racist redneck America and the rest is clearly visible.

I am enjoying how Pakistan hater Obama and his helpless deep state are suffering through this fiasco. It is a little sweet payback.



ali_raza said:


> m sure thing stupid girl is from pakistan
> got carried away in blm.
> black will leave him to rot


Let her rot in hell. No lost love for such idiots.



American Pakistani said:


> Let her rot in hell. No lost love for such idiots.


eventually these idiots make life hell for others 
without realizing blacks r only 10-12% of americans and least developed 
we need a good reppot with white population for our country 
when will we open our minds 
look at indians



ali_raza said:


> eventually these idiots make life hell for others
> without realizing blacks r only 10-12% of americans and least developed
> we need a good reppot with white population for our country
> when will we open our minds
> look at indians


Not just that, we have nothing to do with this $h1t. In fact im against these protests which have cleared the way for looters, hooligans and anarchists. Not long ago Obama (a black) and bush (a white) were destroying entire middle east. We have to stay the fkk out and focus on improving our selves. Look at Indians that are far far away instead of acting macho. They are talking complete advantage of everything America has to offer while our community is all acting tough and gangsta. That's the reason why Indian family income is double than that of Pakistan, 125k$ vs 64k$. Neither blacks nor whites have any love for us.

Besides, these clowns have converted a convicted criminal with entire history filed with criminality, a hero. Look at his public records. Plus he was giving a fake note to an Arab Muslim shop owner who called police and then he start acting tough and resisted arrest while under influence of drugs.



American Pakistani said:


> Not just that, we have nothing to do with this $h1t. In fact im against these protests which have cleared the way for looters, hooligans and anarchists. Not long ago Obama (a black) and bush (a white) were destroying entire middle east. We have to stay the fkk out and focus on improving our selves. Look at Indians that are far far away instead of acting macho. They are talking complete advantage of everything America has to offer while our community is all acting tough and gangsta. That's the reason why Indian family income is double than that of Pakistan, 125k$ vs 64k$. Neither blacks nor whites have any love for us.



Heck, I support these protests. I know that the deep state in America is responsible for a lot of misery and suffering of my people. Not only that, the deep state is also responsible for unrest and racism in the US itself. These protests are nothing new. The occur from time to time, but this one feels like a moment of reckoning. A mini spring moment for the rednecks.

The Pak politicians should perhaps stay away, but we should in our personal capacity continue to support the right cause. Black African Americans have indeed endured white racism for decades. The white angry redneck has issues with all people of color. That includes us. We are on top of the hate list. These white savages hate Moslems with a passion. The American rednecks along with their white extremist brothers and sisters all over the world hate anything that doesn't look like them. They live in their little Valhalla bubble.

Read white extremist manifestos. Try to understand what motivates and drives their hate. It is ugly brother. These white hyenas are despicable scum.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aspen

Fox news came under fire for airing a graphic that showed Wall Street soaring after the death of George Floyd while Main Street burned. The network apologized for the graph, saying it was presented out of context. 

Floyd’s death – at the hands of police officer Derek Chauvin in Minneapolis two weeks ago – sparked a wave of nationwide protests, riots, and civil unrest. Yet amid the chaos, business is booming in America, at least according to the latest figures from Wall Street.

The Dow Jones Industrial Average gained more than 2,000 points since Floyd’s death, even as protesters literally set businesses across major US cities on fire.

Closing at just over 27,000 on Friday, the Dow reached its highest point since February, recovering more than 80 percent of its losses since the Coronavirus tanked Wall Street the following month. The Standard & Poors 500 also rose 3.5 percent in the week following Floyd’s death.

To put that in perspective, Fox News on Friday placed that rally alongside similar market gains in the aftermath of traumatic racial events in US history: the police shooting of Michael Brown in Ferguson, Missouri in 2014; the acquittal of the LAPD officers who beat Rodney King to a pulp in 1992; and the assassination of civil rights champion Martin Luther King in 1968.

The network described the market bump as_ “positive news,”_ and evidence of a _“disconnect between what investors focus on and what happens in the rest of the country.”_

Viewers were outraged, however. Among them was Congressman Bobby Rush (D-Illinois), who argued that the graphic _“tells every single [Fox News] viewer that Black lives can be exchanged for market gain.”

With anger building online, Fox apologized on Saturday for airing the graphic, with a spokesperson saying it “should have never aired on television without full context."

That context is that "social unrest issues have very little long-term impact on markets," David Trainer, CEO of investment research firm New Constructs, told Fortune magazine earlier this week. Likewise, the Wall Street Journal called the bump in the market “typical,” with traders betting instead on economic recovery instead of societal collapse.

Indeed, with lockdown measures lifted in all 50 states and coronavirus deaths and infections receding, investors are likely rubbing their hands with glee at a return to business, and not a descent into anarchy.

Likewise, Wall Street likely places more weight on the reduction in jobless claims – announced on Friday – than the drop in social cohesion.

Context, as they say, is everything.

https://www.rt.com/usa/491073-fox-news-stocks-protests/
_


----------



## Dalit

It is an incredible mess. The US should become two seperate nations. One half for Democrats and the other for Republicans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

Dalit said:


> It is an incredible mess. The US should become two seperate nations. One half for Democrats and the other for Republicans.



Civil war round II

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## future_bound

*Malcolm X on Being American*











It is very thought-provoking

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## future_bound

KAL-EL said:


> Nope! Not part of the narrative.



Are you Caucasian?
You actually think there is no WASP (White Anglo Saxon Privilege) in USA?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

Menthol said:


> USA is allowing the citizen to own a gun.
> 
> I think that is the main reason for police rudeness and overreaction.
> 
> Because dealing with citizen is not a normal matter, for policeman it's a matter of life and death.
> 
> While for the citizen, they compare their policeman with other country's policeman who doesn't allow the citizen to own a gun.
> 
> 
> Police brutalism is a reflection of society.
> 
> The crazier the society, the crazier the policeman is.
> 
> Because they need to deal with the criminal (the worst of the society).
> 
> 
> m sure thing stupid girl is from pakistan
> got carried away in blm.
> black will leave him to rot
> 
> 
> 
> They are thugs with fake badges. Like you are projecting that cops are nice and only afraid of gun violence because that is the worst you can come up with because you are a nice person.
> 
> US Cops are criminals with fake badges who view everybody as "criminals" and "outlaws". You project people are nice. They project people are evil out to get them. So they have zero respect for anybody. Armed thugs.
> 
> "Police" brutality is a reflection of them. They have highest rate of domestic abuse, meaning they "beat up girlfriends and wives" when "off duty". I would rather have roaming gangs as the 'law', sane people would realize you can fight back against black gangs. You talk to a US 'cop' and they kidnap you.
> 
> Here is a repost:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize they project everybody is the enemy because they are evil. Evil gangs kill others because they are criminals, who view everybody as evil, for they are evil. Good people project people are good, so treat people as good. *You leave good people alone.* US "Cops" they go after good and wicked alike and treat the good worse than the wicked. They are sick and twisted.
> 
> They run a 'police state', the informed public is the enemy. The US is run by criminal gangster banksters.
> 
> Listen to this woman who served and serviced "presidents and politicians and industrialists" of the US:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope its fix soon, Planning to live there peacefully with my wife ..but in South Carolina where my wife lives is relatively peaceful , some protests ( Non Violent ) ones were staged in large cities , but nothing of the likes of Rioting and looting .
> 
> View attachment 638968
> View attachment 638969
> 
> 
> No remorse from the Police.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/events/1268732101634867200
> 
> *57 Buffalo police officers resign from special unit in solidarity with two officers suspended for allegedly pushing a 75-year-old man*
> The Buffalo Police Department has suspended two officers without pay and opened an investigation after a video showed a 75-year-old man being knocked down by police at a protest in the city. Mayor Byron Brown said the man was in a stable but serious condition.” On Friday, all 57 members of the Buffalo Police Department Emergency Response Team resigned from their special unit positions in solidarity with the suspended officers.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269039597415063553
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266418103421820929
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266423015215992832"
> 
> *Cyclist caught on video assaulting 3 people posting flyers in support of Black Lives Matter arrested*
> 
> View attachment 639075
> 
> 
> Police in Maryland have arrested and charged the cyclist who was caught on video Monday accosting three people posting flyers in support of Black Lives Matter.
> 
> Sixty-year-old Anthony Brennan III of Kensington, Maryland, has been arrested and charged with three counts of second-degree assault, according to the Maryland-National Capital Park Police.
> 
> The incident took place on Monday when a man and two women were walking the Capital Crescent Trail in Montgomery County posting flyers in support of Black Lives Matter. According to police, the suspect started to argue with them about the flyers and forcibly grabbed some flyers from one of the victims.
> 
> He then pushed his bicycle towards the male victim causing him to fall to the ground, according to police. The male victim recorded the entire incident.
> 
> After the incident Maryland-National Capital Park Police asked the public for help finding the suspect and community members sent in hundreds of tips over the past few days. Police used various sources to further corroborate that information before identifying Brennan.
> 
> Park police contacted Brennan and his legal counsel on Friday and they consented to having Brennan's home searched while members of the Montgomery County State's Attorney's Office and Park Police were present. Police say they found and seized evidence at the home.
> 
> Police then served Brennan with an arrest warrant Friday evening, after he had voluntarily turned himself in, a police statement said.
> The Maryland-National Capital Park Police has thanked the victims for their courage and civic engagement for coming forward in the matter. They also thanked the community for coming forth with tips and information.
> 
> The man who shot the video of the cyclist confronting him and his friends while posting the signs has asked CNN not to identify him for fear of retaliation.
> 
> CNN cannot independently verify what happened prior to and after the video and has reached out to Brennan's legal counsel for comment.
> 
> https://edition.cnn.com/2020/06/06/...ccosting-people-posting-signs-trnd/index.html
> 
> What a division. What a hate.
> 
> View attachment 639094
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269302233365020672
> It is the purge, isn't it? White extremist police officers gone haywire.
> 
> The redneck has also come out on the streets and is aiding his police force.
> 
> The division between racist redneck America and the rest is clearly visible.
> 
> I am enjoying how Pakistan hater Obama and his helpless deep state are suffering through this fiasco. It is a little sweet payback.
> 
> 
> Let her rot in hell. No lost love for such idiots.
> 
> 
> eventually these idiots make life hell for others
> without realizing blacks r only 10-12% of americans and least developed
> we need a good reppot with white population for our country
> when will we open our minds
> look at indians
> 
> 
> Not just that, we have nothing to do with this $h1t. In fact im against these protests which have cleared the way for looters, hooligans and anarchists. Not long ago Obama (a black) and bush (a white) were destroying entire middle east. We have to stay the fkk out and focus on improving our selves. Look at Indians that are far far away instead of acting macho. They are talking complete advantage of everything America has to offer while our community is all acting tough and gangsta. That's the reason why Indian family income is double than that of Pakistan, 125k$ vs 64k$. Neither blacks nor whites have any love for us.
> 
> Besides, these clowns have converted a convicted criminal with entire history filed with criminality, a hero. Look at his public records. Plus he was giving a fake note to an Arab Muslim shop owner who called police and then he start acting tough and resisted arrest while under influence of drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, I support these protests. I know that the deep state in America is responsible for a lot of misery and suffering of my people. Not only that, the deep state is also responsible for unrest and racism in the US itself. These protests are nothing new. The occur from time to time, but this one feels like a moment of reckoning. A mini spring moment for the rednecks.
> 
> The Pak politicians should perhaps stay away, but we should in our personal capacity continue to support the right cause. Black African Americans have indeed endured white racism for decades. The white angry redneck has issues with all people of color. That includes us. We are on top of the hate list. These white savages hate Moslems with a passion. The American rednecks along with their white extremist brothers and sisters all over the world hate anything that doesn't look like them. They live in their little Valhalla bubble.
> 
> Read white extremist manifestos. Try to understand what motivates and drives their hate. It is ugly brother. These white hyenas are despicable scum.



Nothing but straight FACTS


----------



## atan651

Somebody should sell those laser flashlights to these protesters.


----------



## Nan Yang

Police guarding White House having no ID traced to Texas prison. 
So if they violate the law how do you identify them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

future_bound said:


> *Malcolm X on Being American*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very thought-provoking



Way ahead of time. Not the average sheep you see on the streets. These great and noble minds had deciphered the white Anglo Saxon savagery back in the day. They were ahead of the curve. Light years ahead.

The Anglo Saxon has learnt from oppressing African Americans and colonialism. The white angry Anglo Saxon believes he can control the entire world using this method of oppression. He is finding out that he is sorely wrong about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

Dalit said:


> Way ahead of time. Not the average sheep you see on the streets. These great and noble minds had deciphered the white Anglo Saxon savagery back in the day. They were ahead of the curve. Light years ahead.
> 
> The Anglo Saxon has learnt from oppressing African Americans and colonialism. The white angry Anglo Saxon believes he can control the entire world using this method of oppression. He is finding out that he is sorely wrong about that.


Dunno, seemed to work pretty well for the last 400 years. Europeans have been dominating the globe since 1600's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Stryker1982 said:


> Dunno, seemed to work pretty well for the last 400 years. Europeans have been dominating the globe since 1600's



No doubt. Plundering and looting worked for the white colonial Anglo Saxon.

The white Anglo Saxon wants more. He wants total control. He wants to dominate without questions asked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/world/george-floyd-protests-us-uk-london-australia-12811492

LONDON: Taking a knee, chanting and ignoring social distancing measures, outraged protesters from Sydney to London kicked off a weekend of global rallies Saturday (Jun 6) against racism and police brutality.

The death at police hands of George Floyd, an unarmed black man in the US state of Minnesota, brought tens of thousands out onto the streets during a pandemic that is ebbing in Asia and Europe but spreading in other parts of the world.


*READ: 'Am I going to get shot?' children ask, as brands try to explain racism and violence to children*
*READ: Trump sparks controversy saying 'great day' for George Floyd*
"It is time to burn down institutional racism," one speaker shouted through a megaphone at a hooting crowd of thousands outside the parliament building in London.

"Silence is violence," the throng shouted back in the rain, before mounted police moved in to disperse a small missile-pelting crowd trying to push its way closer to Downing Street.


READ: Twitter disables Trump video tribute to George Floyd over copyright complaint
[/paste:font]
*READ: 'You changed the world George,' rights leader tells Floyd memorial*
Thousands more dressed in black to mourn Floyd's death in Melbourne and other Australian cities.

Floyd's death came during the spread of a disease that has disproportionately affected black people and ethnic minorities in global centres such as London and New York.







George Floyd died while in custody of the Minneapolis police on May 25. 2020. (Photo: AFP/Kerem Yucel)


It also came in the throes of a historic economic downturn that has statistically affected the poor and marginalised the most.

This confluence, and accompanying outrage at US President Donald Trump's partisan response, has refocused attention on the world's racial divides like few other events since the 1960s.

The US embassy in London said it stood "united with the British public in grief".

"We welcome this exercise of free speech, which contributes to constructive dialogue, education and change," the embassy said of the London protests, adopting a more conciliatory tone than the one taken by Trump.

"There remains much work to be done."

THOUSANDS DEFY BANS

In Paris, riot police held back a crowd of several thousand who gathered outside the US embassy for an unsanctioned protest.

"I've had racist abuse all my life," said one demonstrator, 46-year-old Nadine. "That is our life. To be a black French woman in France, it's not easy."

A protest in the French city of Metz ended with a few dozen people breaking into a courthouse and scuffling with security guards and one of the city's prosecutors.

*READ: George Floyd killing: Charges filed against all 4 police officers*
*READ: Al Sharpton: The black rights firebrand still fighting injustice*
"Protesters held up placards reading "Being black is not a crime" and "Our police are assassins".

According to interior ministry figures, 23,000 people demonstrated in cities across France, 5,500 of them in Paris.

Smaller, youth-driven protests were staged outside US embassies in Warsaw and Sofia. In Germany, Bundesliga footballers warmed up in "Red card to racism #BlackLivesMatter" shirts and took a knee prior to kickoff.







Demonstrators attack a police vehicle during a protest in Guadalajara, Mexico. (Photo: AFP/ULISES RUIZ)


"How many more?" asked a poster held up in a crowd of thousands in Frankfurt, while hundreds rallied across town squares of Belgium and the Netherlands.

In North Carolina, a long line of cars snaked its way down a highway as mourners arrived for a viewing and memorial service at a church not far from Floyd's hometown.

In Washington, hundreds knelt and applauded in the street ahead of another mass rally, where Mayor Muriel Bowse has renamed the area outside the White House "Black Lives Matter Plaza".

The protests have even resonated in war-scarred countries such as Iraq, where the "America Revolts" and the Arabic phrase for "We want to breathe, too" hashtags are spreading on social media.

"I think what the Americans are doing is brave and they should be angry, but rioting is not the solution," said Yassin Alaa, a 20-year-old camped out in Baghdad's Tahrir Square, the site of months of anti-government protests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Oldman1 said:


> Respect is something to earn. Black people looting black businesses is not something you should deserve or treated equal. Black people beating up Asians is not respectable. Oh I'm black and feel like I should rob an Indian owner's gas station cause hes making more money than me. The only blacks I would respect are hard working and wanted to be doctors. Not robbing or attacking people.


Seems you have completely missed the point many are trying to make here. You keep bringing up this same discourse and avoid talking about the real cause of this injustices they are facing. You remind me of some Chinese members here who would also bring up similar arguments to justify any abuses carried out by their government against their people. Funny enough it's usually people like you who would be first to call them out on this. 
I guess it's usually hard to look in the mirror but easier to ask others to look into their mirror. 

It's because of people like you that blacks will keep on being marginalised and feeling victimised by the system which has treated them as second class citizens for almost 400years bow since the times of slavery to civil rights movements to this present day. I guess we will keep seeing such movements and protest even during my children generation since I don't see the ingrained injustices in the American system being reformed or changed anytime soon. These people's forefathers, father's and now they themselves have been fighting and protesting against this same injustices and I'm sure their children's and children children's will keep fighting and protesting for the same thing 50 years from now. Well done America.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267184197464059904


----------



## PeaceGen

at least such demonstrations are allowed over here. they're not over in china.


----------



## Yankee-stani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269604971462475776

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yankee-stani

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @OsmanAli98




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269379240576733185
The future of Murica is so bright am I rite @Mangus Ortus Novem


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269683158057959426

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ivan

*BLM protesters topple and drown the statue of 17th Century notorious Bristol slave trader Edward Colston*












Meanwhile, Trump has sent back National Guards.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269628439457345538

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## F-22Raptor

The Minneapolis City Council has announced their intent to defund and dismantle their police department and start over.


----------



## 925boy

PeaceGen said:


> at least such demonstrations are allowed over here. they're not over in china.


well, Chinese are obv not that upset at their govt, thats a fake myth Europeans like you propagate based on actions and reactions from minorities in China that mirror your own society, so its like your confirmation bias..smh



F-22Raptor said:


> The Minneapolis City Council has announced their intent to defund and dismantle their police department and start over.


They didnt agree to dismantle the police force last i remember. But they will restructure for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

F-22Raptor said:


> The Minneapolis City Council has announced their intent to defund and dismantle their police department and start over.



Honestly, reading and seeing that on the news today, can't think but how that is some bizarro stuff. I can understand a need to overhaul and reshuffle and all that happy stuff, but I don't get the need for the defunding part of it at all. Perhaps it has to do with the fact that the police in all these towns, cities, counties and states have powerful unions and the only way to move them in any shape is to nullify those unions and the only way to do that is to defund them in order to dissolve them and then start over. Otherwise the unions would just put up fights and easily win, or drag this out in court for years one or the other. It's still a very nasty thing to do because let's face it, a lot of these people have families etc. It seems like there should and could be another way. And then what happens in the interim of all this overhauling and security on the streets? It sounds a lot more drastically dangerous and unnecessary than a good thing TBH.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## riscol

The US is a dystopian country, complete failure. Big cities from the West have seen large protests for BLM. Floyd was that final drop of water that toppled the bucket. To the amazement of many after seeing president Trump's reaction "when the looting starts, the shooting starts". I have seen the police brutality escalating against protestors, domestic and foreign journalists, the shooting of a homeless man on a wheelchair, the push that involved a 75 years old man now fighting for his life in intensive care. Big protests in London, Bristol, Adelaide, Brisbane, Perth, Sydney, Melbourne, Berlin, Amsterdam, Paris, Athens, Madrid, Zurich, Vienna, Stockholm, Copenhagen. Global protest heavily criticizing US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Edward Colston ran a company that shipped 84,000 kidnapped African men, women & children to the Americas - 19,000 of these are estimated to have died during the crossing. He was a mass murderer as well as a slave trader. The statue in Bristol should have come down years ago.



Next one to go down






The statue of Oliver Cromwell is standing in Westminster, London. He was responsible for trafficking the first waves of enslaved people to and from the Caribbean; installing the plantation system in Jamaica; and the massacres in Drogheda (1649).

I want to see Mountbatten statue destroyed

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

PeaceGen said:


> at least such demonstrations are allowed over here. they're not over in china.



So u are saying just becos demonstration are allowed in western society and so as murder of non white and minority are accepted there too? US has many demonstration for US police brutality in 1967, 1991 and now 2020 but has anything changes? You think just becos u have right to demonstrate prove its a fair society? Then why the issue of minority suppression keeps happening?

China do not allow demonstration becos it does not solve the problem but cause disorder and unrest only. CPC are willing to listen to peoples view unlike US fake democracy which just put on a good show but still rotten inside and will never change. If u want US to stop abuse of blacks and minority. You need to support CPC!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riscol

That must have been painful

The police officer injured after falling off her horse after hitting the traffic light at yesterday's Black Lives Matter protest suffered a broken collar bone, broken ribs and a collapsed lung. Poor woman

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mugwop

American Pakistani said:


> Of course.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is that cop should be punished because he shouldn't have took law in his hand by becoming executioner.
> 
> But no justification for destroying properties & business.
> 
> Also im against the slogan black lives matter. Because every victim lives matter not just black or white. Where were these protestors when millions of Muslims were getting pounded by American jets and troops all over Middle East?


The objective of black lives matter was to highlight and stop police brutality but the branding is awful because police in America spare no one regardless of race.The police pretty much get away with murder and the American justice system is a joke. There were a few peaceful protests against anglo-imperlisim and tyranny in the middle-east but the media didn't show it instead they demonise the victims instead. As bad as these protests are I just hope they don't spare cnn and fox news journalists from their wrath.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Kid,
> 
> I am a *BemusedObserver*... and I just observe...with studied detachment... of the obvious!
> 
> The *AmericanConciousness *is now *Dipped in Wokeness!!!*
> 
> And it is going to *Woke *and *Woke *and some...
> 
> As I said in your thread... *The Game of Thrones on the Streets of America*... *Bending the Knee is the new rage in the CombinedWest*...
> 
> *Woking the Conciousness into more Woking*... so much Woking that even a Pakistani kid got swept away into the *Waves of the Rising Woking... this is just the First Cycle!!!*
> 
> If you recall, I tried to draw your attention towards the *Curse of Constant Discovery of the Hollowness*... _wihtout impulse control_ ... the name is *IndividualFreedom *for this *State of Being!!!*
> 
> Being neither *Conservative *or *Liberal*.... I only see the *Composite of the West* *morphing into* *the Brave New World of Wokeness!!!*
> 
> What does this mean?
> 
> *What is going to be the Next Episode/Level of AmericanWokeness?*
> 
> Anyhow, I rather study the *MoneyCreation *and how the Dow just goes up and up...with *Expanding Fed BalaceSheet*... the *Asset Price Inflation and Debt-to-Income Ratios*...
> 
> *The Modern Monetar Theory*, for all practial purposes, is now *Modern Magic Theatre* with the *Death of Freemarket Capitalism*... and almost total *Socialism of the CombinedWest*... *Wokeness*... much!!!
> 
> You be good!
> 
> Mangus
> 
> @OsmanAli98 please see below and tell me the _*Rationale*_? Who is next? *FoundingFathers*?



**** YEAH. TEAR DOWN THAT FUCKING CHURCHILL STATUE. 

Next to go. COLUMBUS, **** THAT GENOCIDAL MOTHERFUCKER. 

I'm cheering BLM on as they tear down these icons of White supremacy. LMAO **** YEAH!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pffffft

protests are retarded af and shows how catastrophic loss of demograhic dominance can be

white americans created the greatest nation known to man and then they went and ruined everything by embracing liberalism which by consequence diluted the white population down to 60% and going lower evry year and now the barbarians are circling

with liberal whites yielding to blacks across all levels of their society from corporations, political leaders to the average joe and conservative whites too cowardly to muster a pushback it's truly over for the usa, blacks are now a de facto protected class where their failures and supposed injustices will be socialized to all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Notice how friends of Tommy Robinson and other racist UKIP twats are crying rivers on Twitter after the demolition of statue LOL They are sweatimg like a pig. Suddenly they are very opposed to these protests.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hiptullha

Who wants to place bets on whether the """"""""""""""Afghan"""""""""""""""""" guy is using a VPN?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terry5

Do not forget the millions of Pakistani Indian Bangladeshis trafficked around the world to live in povertyand misery as indentured labour in the Caribbean and around the world . 

when African slavery was abolished the British tricked your ancestors to take their place as SLAVES gave them European names enforced Christianity on them totally losing their traditions and culture , if you could see their descendants now and the stories you hear . 

Hurts your heart

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Mugwop said:


> The objective of black lives matter was to highlight and stop police brutality but the branding is awful because police in America spare no one regardless of race.The police pretty much get away with murder and the American justice system is a joke. There were a few peaceful protests against anglo-imperlisim and tyranny in the middle-east but the media didn't show it instead they demonise the victims instead. As bad as these protests are I just hope they don't spare cnn and fox news journalists from their wrath.



I will respectfully disagree with you. 

That was not the objective of BLM. It was always aggressive in its demand and seemed ready to attack if anyone disagree with it. Plus why would they have the racist slogan of "black life matter"? Why not "Victim Life Matters"? 

Yes justice system is a joke in America especially in New York area. But do you know why? Because the governor and mayor of New York is working only on their self gains. That's why they took many executive orders and passed laws that are not just but populist voice. For example, they have recently threw entire burden of a no paying tenant on a landlord, axing them of their right of demanding higher security, increment of rent and very importantly blacklisting trouble maker tenants. Why because they have huge base of lazy people who depend on federal welfare and they don't want to show agrim picture of NYC. This is just one example, I can post tons more, even former mayor was criticizing these two clowns in New York city. 

I also respectfully disagree that these protests are needed. Because there are majority people in these protests who are aggressive and looters and hooligans causing destruction of American cities and poor business owners. No justification at all.

I have also given example how a black/white(Obama/hilary) and white/black(bush/condoliza) threatened Pakistan and pounded bombs across Muslim world with no respect of human value. Ever cared to have a look on those poor people? Where is justice for them? Where is the protests in favor of hundreds of kids died in shooting across United States?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammed45



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eldamar

https://sg.yahoo.com/news/man-drives-car-seattle-protest-070138663.html

*Man drives car into Seattle protest crowd, shoots bystander: police*
_Protest against racial inequality in the aftermath of the death in Minneapolis police custody of George Floyd, in Seattle
(Reuters) - A man drove his car into a crowd of protesters in Seattle on Sunday, then shot and wounded a demonstrator who confronted him as he came to a stop, according to police and eyewitness video.

Seattle police said firefighters took the man who was shot to the hospital and that he was in stable condition. No one else was injured, the police said.

The suspect was seen in the video exiting his car as protesters began to surround it. He brandished what appeared to be a gun, dashed through the crowd and turned himself over to police.

The incident was in contrast to the mostly peaceful weekend protests sparked by the death of George Floyd last month while in Minneapolis police custody._







It's likely no charges would would be pressed against him tho.

The 'victim' was trying to pull the driver out of the car @ 0:08 . That's as assault on the driver in his private 'abode', which includes one's vehicle, home, office, etc

_*"The castle doctrine, also known as a castle law or a defense of habitation law, is a legal doctrine that designates a person's abode or any legally occupied place (for example, a vehicle or home) as a place in which that person has protections and immunities permitting them, in certain circumstances, to use force to defense against an intruder, free of legal liability. This can include deadly force in some circumstances. The term "Castle Doctrine" is commonly used throughout the United States to describe a “no duty to retreat” from a home, abode or car. *

*If a person has a duty to retreat in order to avoid violence, they must do so. But the Castle doctrines negates any duty to retreat when that individual is assaulted in a place where he/she has a right to be, such as within one's own home. Deadly force may be justified and a defense of justifiable homicide applicable, in cases "when the actor reasonably fears, imminent peril of death or serious bodily harm to him or herself or another". "*
_
*https://www.washingtongunlaw.com/the-castle-doctrine-in-washington-state#:~:text=The term "Castle Doctrine" is,violence, they must do so.
*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castle_doctrine


----------



## American Pakistani

mohammad45 said:


> View attachment 639602
> View attachment 639603
> View attachment 639604
> View attachment 639605


@Mugwop



Mangus Ortus Novem said:


>


@Mugwop

See here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

*American police shoot, kill and imprison more people than other developed countries. Here's the data*
By Rob Picheta and Henrik Pettersson, CNN

Updated 1113 GMT (1913 HKT) June 8, 2020


(CNN)Enough.

That's the message from many of the protesters who have filled American cities for nearly two weeks, demanding justice for the death of George Floyd and seeking to end a litany of police killings of black Americans.
The protests have rippled across the United States and throughout the world, with activists streaming through the streets of many capital cities in solidarity with the movement.
Floyd was just one of the many Americans killed by police officers each year. But in other developed countries, such incidents are rare.
Statistical comparisons show that police in the US typically shoot, arrest and imprison more people than similarly developed nations.
Each nation listed below either accompanies the US in the G7 group of the world's most advanced economies, or is ranked similarly on global wealth, freedom and democracy indexes. But when it comes to policing and criminal justice, the US is a noticeable outlier, and black Americans are disproportionately affected.

Data on arrests, deaths and prison populations do not exist uniformly across developed countries, so it can be difficult to pinpoint exactly how the US fares in comparison to every nation. For instance, it is impossible to know exactly how many people die at the hands of police officers in the US each year: no single, nationwide database that contains such information exists.


"We can't have an informed discussion, because we don't have data," former FBI Director James Comey told the House Judiciary Committee in 2015. "People have data about who went to a movie last weekend ... and I cannot tell you how many people were shot by police in the United States last month, last year, or anything about the demographics. And that's a very bad place to be."
We are therefore forced to rely on estimates -- but even they paint a stark picture.
A media review by the Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS) found a total of 1,348 potential arrest-related deaths in the ten months from June 2015 through March 2016 -- an average of 135 deaths per month, or just over 4 per day. (The review excludes deaths under the jurisdiction of federal and tribal law enforcement, and the BJS acknowledged it does not provide a complete picture.)
By comparison, only 13 people in the UK died in or following police custody in the closest time period, according to the country's police watchdog. In Australia, 21 deaths occurred in police custody or custody-related operations in 2015/16. Those measures are the most accurate comparison to the US's figure of arrest-related deaths, according to the UK Home Office. The UK's figure does not include every death that occurred following police contact.




American police also shoot more people than forces in similarly developed countries.
The FBI recorded that 407 people were shot in an act of "justifiable homicide" by a police officer in 2018, a decline on previous years. But homicides ruled justifiable do not capture every police killing, and the FBI's numbers are derided by many human rights groups and news organizations which have collected far higher figures. The Washington Post counted 1,004 people fatally shot by police in 2019, for instance, while the group Mapping Police Violence tallied 1,099.
Comey's comments to the House Judiciary Committee illustrate the FBI's own acceptance that their number does not tell the full story. Nonetheless, even the FBI's figure dramatically dwarfs that of many other countries, where police shootings are highly isolated incidents. And police in New Zealand and the UK (except Northern Ireland) do not routinely carry firearms.
Canada may most closely follow the US among G7 countries. Official data is only collected when an officer is charged, but an analysis by CNN affiliate CBC found 461 fatal police encounters between 2000 and 2017.




Americans are also more likely to be arrested or jailed than their peers worldwide.


A total of 10,310,960 arrests were made in the US in 2018 -- that's one arrest made per every 32 American citizens. Those figures give the US a far higher arrest rate than the UK or Australia, among others.
Of those confronted or arrested by police, black Americans are more likely to be subjected to force -- a key complaint of the protesters marching across the US.




Police officers are more likely to use force on black Americans -- and, according to a 2016 study published in the American Journal of Health, black men are nearly three times more likely than white men to be killed by police intervention. Comparable figures for other countries are not readily available.
In general, more Americans are subjected to the cogs of the criminal justice system than in many other countries; and more end up in prison, too.
The US has the largest prison population in the world, as well as the largest incarceration rate per capita, according to World Prison Brief -- a London-based initiative that counts inmate populations around the world annually.




Only four US cities have more inhabitants than the country's prisons -- and America's prison population of 2.2 million is higher than the combined populations of Washington, DC, Boston and Miami.
Rates are high across the country. If every US state were counted as a country, the 31 countries with the highest incarceration rates in the world would all be US states, according to the Prison Policy Initiative. Oklahoma, Louisiana and Mississippi all have incarceration rates of over 1,000, meaning more than one in a hundred people in those states were prisoners in 2018. By comparison, the highest incarceration rate outside the US is in El Salvador, where 614 people per 100,000 are prisoners, according to the Prison Policy Initiative.




Black Americans make up a third of the US prison population, despite only making up around an eighth of the country's total population.


The UK and Canada suffer similar issues, but not on the scale that the United States does.


The available data paints a clear and concerning picture -- and explains why policing and justice reform have been rallying cries of protesters for so long.
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/06/08/us/us-police-floyd-protests-country-comparisons-intl/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

It just make the protestor or armed themselves next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

#IraniansForGeorgeFloyd

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Nobody cares about justice or equality here. The protests are just an excuse to riot, loot and commit crimes without any punishement. The real victims are the business owners and innocents wanting to get on with their lives

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Nobody cares about justice or equality here. The protests are just an excuse to riot, loot and commit crimes without any punishement. The real victims are the business owners and innocents wanting to get on with their lives


Its not only about justice my friend. USA is destabilizing West/South/Central/East Asian countries, they call themselves beacon of democracy and human rights. They impose sanctions on many countries making human rights their excuse. They attacked Syria, Iraq, Libya etc to give them a dose of democracy. They have imposed same kind of sanctions on Pakistan too, so this is merely about exposing the hypocrisy of American leadership. Besides George Floyd was an innocent human being, the cop killed him because Floyd was black.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Rafi

A viscous circle, armed people, cops scared, too aggressive, too many people killed by cops, public angry. Rinse and repeat, black and ethnic minorities effected disproportionately.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

US looks doomed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

mohammad45 said:


> Its not only about justice my friend. USA is destabilizing West/South/Central/East Asian countries, they call themselves beacon of democracy and human rights. They impose sanctions on many countries making human rights their excuse. They attacked Syria, Iraq, Libya etc to give them a dose of democracy. They have imposed same kind of sanctions on Pakistan too, so this is merely about exposing the hypocrisy of American leadership. Besides George Floyd was an innocent human being, the cop killed him because Floyd was black.






Both the whites and blacks from America have killed innocent Brown Muslims across the globe. blacks are not innocent either. The blacks deserve racism from the whites and the whites deserve the crimes the blacks commit against them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

mohammad45 said:


> Its not only about justice my friend. USA is destabilizing West/South/Central/East Asian countries, they call themselves beacon of democracy and human rights. They impose sanctions on many countries making human rights their excuse. They attacked Syria, Iraq, Libya etc to give them a dose of democracy. They have imposed same kind of sanctions on Pakistan too, so this is merely about exposing the hypocrisy of American leadership. Besides George Floyd was an innocent human being, the cop killed him because Floyd was black.


That innocent man was convicted and visited prison /jail more or less a dozen times. 

At the time of arrest he was giving a fake note to a Muslim shop owner, then he resisted arrest, while under drug influence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

American Pakistani said:


> That innocent man was convicted and visited prison /jail more or less a dozen times.
> 
> At the time of arrest he was giving a fake note to a Muslim shop owner, then he resisted arrest, while under drug influence.


Not to mention that Blacks are getting arrested and defined as a threat to that racist society because of non existent crimes. 

I am known to American tactics, when they want to take down an innocent and whitewash their own mess, they accuse the oppressed of being a drug addict/psycopath/human right violator/terrorist etc. Let's talk about double standards and hypocrisy. How is it going with Assange btw? Was that a drug addict also or something else? He wasn't black that i am sure of. US leadership has a significant problem with truth. 

Btw, it wasn't Blacks that destroyed Africa and took its inhabitants to slave.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RabzonKhan

"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269857919614492673">

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## greenblooded

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

greenblooded said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Should be in Americas section


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## American Pakistani

RabzonKhan said:


> "
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269857919614492673">


Are they on welfare or something that they have so much time for this nonsense for a convicted criminal.



mohammad45 said:


> Not to mention that Blacks are getting arrested and defined as a threat to that racist society because of non existent crimes.
> 
> I am known to American tactics, when they want to take down an innocent and whitewash their own mess, they accuse the oppressed of being a drug addict/psycopath/human right violator/terrorist etc. Let's talk about double standards and hypocrisy. How is it going with Assange btw? Was that a drug addict also or something else? He wasn't black that i am sure of. US leadership has a significant problem with truth.
> 
> Btw, it wasn't Blacks that destroyed Africa and took its inhabitants to slave.


Yes sir you know everything. 

Police had nothing better to do but knew he would be killed in 2020 so they made his record in 90's. You indeed know everything.

I have few black colleagues and many of them are completely against this.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## American Pakistani

mohammad45 said:


> Not to mention that Blacks are getting arrested and defined as a threat to that racist society because of non existent crimes.
> 
> I am known to American tactics, when they want to take down an innocent and whitewash their own mess, they accuse the oppressed of being a drug addict/psycopath/human right violator/terrorist etc. Let's talk about double standards and hypocrisy. How is it going with Assange btw? Was that a drug addict also or something else? He wasn't black that i am sure of. US leadership has a significant problem with truth.
> 
> Btw, it wasn't Blacks that destroyed Africa and took its inhabitants to slave.


There was slave trade in MENA region until Prophet Muhammad SAW came and brought the light of freedom. Do you see inferiority complex in here too?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

American Pakistani said:


> There was slave trade in MENA region until Prophet Muhammad SAW came and brought the light of freedom. Do you see inferiority complex in here too?


I just tried to tell you that Black community of USA is being oppressed. Mostly generalizing the matter. Plus American FBI and Police are good with making cases out of nowhere. They did it to Malcolm-X too, they killed him but told you a different story. He was a martyr of his beliefs. It doesn't matter that Floyd was a drug addict or not, that savage that put his knee on his throat and suffocated him to death is of our concern.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 639740
> View attachment 639741
> View attachment 639742


What is happening in second last and last pictures?


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

mohammad45 said:


> I just tried to tell you that Black community of USA is being oppressed. Mostly generalizing the matter. Plus American FBI and Police are good with making cases out of nowhere. They did it to Malcolm-X too, they killed him but told you a different story. He was a martyr of his beliefs. It doesn't matter that Floyd was a drug addict or not, that savage that put his knee on his throat and suffocated him to death is of our concern.






Could not care less about whites or blacks. They're more than welcome to kill and oppress each other. Have no problem with it. These blacks and whites from america are responsible for killing millions of innocent Brown Muslims across the globe. To hell with them both.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masterchief_mirza

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 639735
> View attachment 639736
> View attachment 639737
> View attachment 639738
> View attachment 639739


Gandhi was probably MORE racist than Churchy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

riscol said:


> That must have been painful
> 
> The police officer injured after falling off her horse after hitting the traffic light at yesterday's Black Lives Matter protest suffered a broken collar bone, broken ribs and a collapsed lung. Poor woman



That was awful. They said someone threw a brick or large rock or piece of concrete at the horse and that's what caused it to take off while the female officer couldn't control the horse of course, the poor animal was fraziled as well as probably in some pain and the officer was obviously looking down trying to get the horse to calm down and stop and didn't see the light pole. Just terrible all around.

I'm really surprised at the legs this one event that took place on the corner of a Minneapolis street and that granted, was absolutely awful and unnecessary resulting in the death of George Floyd has exploded like it has to all these European countries and to Australia etc. This is really unheard of. Even the acquittal of the Rodney King cops who beat the ever loving daylights out of him and riots broke out like crazy back then, mostly in LA and those didn't have the legs this did which brings up another interesting point as to the trial of all 4 cops involved in this incident. We know Chauvin will most likely be found guilty of the 2nd degree murder but it will be fascinating to see what happens to the other three who can argue that they were following standard police procedures since we never see any cop interfere with another one of their partners or even ones from different departments to stop doing something they think is not right. It has happened but it's extremely rare. They usually assist in cuffing or detaining the suspect and you wonder if that is a certain department policy that they follow and their lawyers will use to get them off. If they do, brace up because the rioting that will happen then will make what we just witnessed look like child's play! Ooof. OR, if the trials will be affected by these protests and riots to the point where the jury will be afraid of their lives and rule based on that and not based on the evidence that is presented? Who knows, but this trial will be at the same level as the O.J. Simpson one but my guess is the judge won't allow it to be televised for that sole reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 639735
> View attachment 639736
> View attachment 639737
> View attachment 639738
> View attachment 639739



Wrong country. These shots are in the UK.


----------



## LKJ86

Pakistani Fighter said:


> What is happening in second last and last pictures?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

LKJ86 said:


>


LOL he literally ran away from between the crowds


----------



## Gomig-21

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Who gives a damn. It will be great to see the whites and blacks ripping each other apart. Both deserve it. Both have killed millions of Brown Muslims across the globe. To hell with them.



Maybe you don't care because you're in the UK and that's fine. You're entitled to not give a crap about what happens here in the US and even want to see mayhem and more rioting and looting and killing etc. I don't. 

For us who live in the US and care about this country, we don't want to see anymore of this going on. Even if we're in the suburbs and mostly far away from the inner cities where almost all of these things are happening, we still don't want to see such violence and especially knowing that a looming trial will certainly be controversial and bring out this kind of behavior (because it has before) no matter how the ruling goes. We give a damn!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

*Edward Colston: Bristol slave trader statue 'was an affront'*

2 hours ago

Share this with Facebook

Share this with WhatsApp

Share this with Messenger

Share this with Twitter

Share
Related

George Floyd death

MediaProtesters in Bristol pull down a statue of slave trader Edward Colston

A statue of a slave trader which was torn down during an anti-racism protest in Bristol was "an affront", the city's mayor has said.

Mayor Marvin Rees said he felt no "sense of loss" after the controversial bronze statue of Edward Colston was pulled down and thrown into the harbour by protesters on Sunday.

But Prime Minister Boris Johnson described it as a "criminal act".

Avon and Somerset Police said a decision was taken not to intervene.

Mr Johnson's official spokesman said: "The PM's view is that in this country, where there is strong opinion, there is a democratic process which should be followed.

"People can campaign for the removal of a statue but what happened yesterday was a criminal act and when the criminal law is broken that is unacceptable and the police will want to hold to account those responsible.

"The PM absolutely understands the strength of feeling, but in this country we settle our differences democratically and if people wanted the removal of the statue there are democratic routes which can be followed."

View attachment 639763

ImageMarvin Rees said the statue would be retrieved and would likely be put into a museum
Thousands of people attended largely peaceful demonstrations in cities across the UK at the weekend, including in Manchester, Wolverhampton, Nottingham, Glasgow and Edinburgh.

But unrest in London on Sunday resulted in eight police officers being injured and 12 arrests.

The statue of the prominent 17th Century slave trader has been a source of controversy in Bristol for years.

Ten thousand people descended on the city on Sunday for the protest which saw the Colston statue torn down and dragged through the streets to the harbour, where it was thrown into the water.


Updates and reaction to the statue being torn down
Colston was a member of the Royal African Company, which transported about 80,000 men, women and children from Africa to the Americas.

On his death in 1721, he bequeathed his wealth to charities and his legacy can still be seen on Bristol's streets, memorials and buildings.

After the statue was toppled, a protester was pictured with his knee on the figure's neck - reminiscent of the video showing George Floyd, the black man who died while being restrained by a white Minnesota police officer.

View attachment 639765
ImagePA MEDIA
ImageThe statue of Edward Colston was dragged through Bristol before being thrown into the harbour
Mr Rees said the statue would be retrieved from the harbour "at some point" and it was likely to end up in a city museum.

"I think circumstances came to a head and people felt the need to take the statue down," Mr Rees said.

"I can't and won't pretend the statue of a slave trader in a city I was born and grew up in wasn't an affront to me and people like me.

"People in Bristol who don't want that statue in the middle of the city came together and it is my job to unite, hear those voices and hold those truths together for people for who that statue is a personal affront."

View attachment 639764

*'Why the statue had to come down'*
View attachment 639766
ImageSALMA OMAR
ImageSalma Omar said she would tell her children about the day Edward Colston's statue fell
Protesters in Bristol on Sunday described seeing Colston's statue being toppled as "empowering".

Some of those who saw it fall told the BBC why they felt it was right it was pulled down.

View attachment 639767

Police said a "tactical decision" was taken by officers at the protest not to intervene as people pulled the statue down.

Supt Andy Bennett said although he was "disappointed, he did understand" as the statue had caused "a lot of angst" for the city's black community.

The Police Federation, which represents rank-and-file officers in England and Wales, has criticised the decision not to intervene, saying it sent a negative message.

Supt Bennett said police had identified 17 suspects over the criminal damage to the Colston statue and that investigations continued.


Anger, not joy, as slave trader's statue toppled
The city divided by a slave trader's legacy
Are you allowed to protest during lockdown?
Mr Rees described the protest as a "well-managed occasion by police and council officers".

"There was a very large number of people but very few arrests. Only one piece of criminal damage and that was at the statue, people didn't go around smashing shop fronts or verbal confrontations," he said.

But leader of the Conservative group on Bristol City Council, Mark Weston, said the "perpetrators should be prosecuted for a wanton act of criminal damage".

"I do not believe that anyone has the right to deface or destroy public property, no matter how warranted they believe their actions or motivation to be," he said.

View attachment 639773
ImagePA MEDIA
ImageTen thousand people are estimated to have take part in the Bristol protest on Sunday
A petition has been set up at change.org for a statue of civil rights campaigner Dr Paul Stephenson to be erected as a replacement.

Dr Stephenson led the Bristol bus boycott in the 1960s, which resulted in a ban on ethnic minorities working on city buses being overturned.

Calls have also been made to remove the statue of imperialist Cecil Rhodes at Oriel College at Oxford, with campaigners saying the university had "failed to address its institutional racism".

View attachment 639769
ImageBRISTOL CITY COUNCIL
ImagePlacards left at the site where Colston's statue stood will go on display at Bristol's M Shed museum
Mr Johnson has vowed those responsible for violence during the anti-racism demonstrations in cities will be held to account, saying the protests had been "subverted by thuggery".

Labour leader Sir Keir Starmer said the way the statue had been pulled down was "completely wrong" but it should have been removed "a long, long time ago".

"You can't, in 21st Century Britain, have a slaver on a statue. That statue should have been brought down properly, with consent, and put in a museum"

@Mangus Ortus Novem

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PeaceGen

Beast said:


> So u are saying just becos demonstration are allowed in western society and so as murder of non white and minority are accepted there too? US has many demonstration for US police brutality in 1967, 1991 and now 2020 but has anything changes? You think just becos u have right to demonstrate prove its a fair society? Then why the issue of minority suppression keeps happening?
> 
> China do not allow demonstration becos it does not solve the problem but cause disorder and unrest only. CPC are willing to listen to peoples view unlike US fake democracy which just put on a good show but still rotten inside and will never change. If u want US to stop abuse of blacks and minority. You need to support CPC!


I support nearly all governments, bro.. 
But unlike you i don't pick one government to fully and solely support, i spread out my support over multiple governments, and i'm not afraid to speak up on the internet when i feel a government is, or might soon, make a mistake or multiple mistakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 639786


*"They have nothing, but they're free"*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

mohammad45 said:


> I just tried to tell you that Black community of USA is being oppressed. Mostly generalizing the matter. Plus American FBI and Police are good with making cases out of nowhere. They did it to Malcolm-X too, they killed him but told you a different story. He was a martyr of his beliefs. It doesn't matter that Floyd was a drug addict or not, that savage that put his knee on his throat and suffocated him to death is of our concern.


You seem to know everything. Impressing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

Look at Nancy Pelosi kneeling, "what a beautiful sight to behold"

Another WTF moment


----------



## Safriz

Criminal police of USA.
Slashing tyres of protesters Cars.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270059322806923264


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Give them all a Tesla Car


----------



## Dalit

*KKK 'leader' charged for attack on Black Lives Matter protesters*

A self-described Ku Klux Klan leader has been arrested for allegedly driving his car into a group of Black Lives Matters protesters gathered on Sunday in the US state of Virginia.

Prosecutors say that Harry Rogers, 36, drove "recklessly" towards a protest in Henrico County, and "revved the engine" before driving into protesters.

Mr Rogers appeared in Henrico court on the outskirts of Richmond on Monday, facing charges of assault and battery.

A hate crime investigation is underway.






Mr Rogers told officers he was president of the Virginia KKK, the highest-ranking member of the white supremacist group not in prison, US media report.

"The accused, by his own admission and by a cursory glance at social media, is an admitted leader of the Ku Klux Klan and a propagandist for Confederate ideology," Ms Taylor said. "This egregious criminal act will not go unpunished. Hate has no place here under my watch."

www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-52973398


----------



## YeBeWarned

I think the protests will die down soon ? Right guys ? I mean we see massive protests when Trump becomes President and when he signed some controversial executive orders but in the end every body goes home and accept it .. maybe this whole thing will end the same way, maybe some American can comment on that ..


----------



## 925boy

mohammad45 said:


> Not to mention that Blacks are getting arrested and defined as a threat to that racist society because of non existent crimes.
> 
> I am known to American tactics, when they want to take down an innocent and whitewash their own mess, they accuse the oppressed of being a drug addict/psycopath/human right violator/terrorist etc. Let's talk about double standards and hypocrisy. How is it going with Assange btw? Was that a drug addict also or something else? He wasn't black that i am sure of. US leadership has a significant problem with truth.
> 
> Btw, it wasn't Blacks that destroyed Africa and took its inhabitants to slave.


GOod points.

What about Rachel Dolezal??? this white woman took on a black identity, but when black and white people found out, white people tried to kill her via starvation/lack of jobs/ no access to help from the system, BECAUSE SHE WANTED TO BE BLACK. BLack people were mad when they found out, but if people can choose their sex, gender, everything, why cant this woman try and be black? is 1 white woman wanting to be black such an insult to whiteness? its horrible. America always confirms its racist recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

Dual Wielder said:


> ^ is that sarcasm? I can't tell..
> 
> p.s I need to get this off my chest, or my OCD will deprive me of my sleep..



No serious question ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

mohammad45 said:


> I just tried to tell you that Black community of USA is being oppressed. Mostly generalizing the matter. Plus American FBI and Police are good with making cases out of nowhere. They did it to Malcolm-X too, they killed him but told you a different story. He was a martyr of his beliefs. It doesn't matter that Floyd was a drug addict or not, that savage that put his knee on his throat and suffocated him to death is of our concern.


damn you're spittin facts my nigga. I learnt 2 days ago that back then in the 70s or so they sprayed the house of a black panther leader, just to eliminate him, and they killed his pregnant wife also....wow, so horrific and violent...so many hypocritical things. do u read Noam Chomsky? he REALLY exposes it all sometimes...BOb Baer has said it multiple times in his books that The main BEEF/problem US has with Iran is sort of over regional hegemony - US uses money, guns and men to dominate and assert power, well Iran also uses money, guns and men, so its the same currency, but US gets triggered when Iranian gets ahead using the same Money, guns and men against US interests or advancement regionally.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

925boy said:


> damn you're spittin facts my nigga. I learnt 2 days ago that back then in the 70s or so they sprayed the house of a black panther leader, just to eliminate him, and they killed his pregnant wife also....wow, so horrific and violent...so many hypocritical things. do u read Noam Chomsky? he REALLY exposes it all sometimes...BOb Baer has said it multiple times in his books that The man beef US has with Iran is sort of over regional hegemony - US uses money, guns and men to dominate and assert power, well Iran also uses money, guns and men, so its the same currency, but US gets triggered when Iranian gets ahead using the same Money, guns and men against US interests or advancement regionally.



You know better than anyone else that Black people are living in poverty, a poverty that is imposed on them through social injustice and inequality. Finding a job for a white guy is so easy but if you are a Black guy then it's hell hard to find a job and feed your family in USA. Our first Imam Ali (AS) said in his prayers "O God, protect my honor with needlessness and do not tarnish my character with poverty, because poverty is the great death." There are plenty of points in this quote, first of all poverty brings the hardest pain to its victim even worse than death. Poverty causes corruption, poverty makes people to do anything just to survive. Black people are living in that situation which is imposed on them. 

These guys on this thread are pretending as if Floyd was guilty because he put his throat under that cop's knee. Lol, that was why I tried to state some facts in your absence. Glad to see you around, please keep us informed and enlighten us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.9news.com.au/article/d4688876-2318-43c9-9459-53c920dc7167

*US riots: 80 per cent of Americans think nation is 'out of control'*



masterchief_mirza said:


> *Edward Colston: Bristol slave trader statue 'was an affront'*
> 
> 2 hours ago
> 
> Share this with Facebook
> 
> Share this with WhatsApp
> 
> Share this with Messenger
> 
> Share this with Twitter
> 
> Share
> Related
> 
> George Floyd death
> 
> MediaProtesters in Bristol pull down a statue of slave trader Edward Colston
> 
> A statue of a slave trader which was torn down during an anti-racism protest in Bristol was "an affront", the city's mayor has said.
> 
> Mayor Marvin Rees said he felt no "sense of loss" after the controversial bronze statue of Edward Colston was pulled down and thrown into the harbour by protesters on Sunday.
> 
> But Prime Minister Boris Johnson described it as a "criminal act".
> 
> Avon and Somerset Police said a decision was taken not to intervene.
> 
> Mr Johnson's official spokesman said: "The PM's view is that in this country, where there is strong opinion, there is a democratic process which should be followed.
> 
> "People can campaign for the removal of a statue but what happened yesterday was a criminal act and when the criminal law is broken that is unacceptable and the police will want to hold to account those responsible.
> 
> "The PM absolutely understands the strength of feeling, but in this country we settle our differences democratically and if people wanted the removal of the statue there are democratic routes which can be followed."
> 
> View attachment 639763
> 
> ImageMarvin Rees said the statue would be retrieved and would likely be put into a museum
> Thousands of people attended largely peaceful demonstrations in cities across the UK at the weekend, including in Manchester, Wolverhampton, Nottingham, Glasgow and Edinburgh.
> 
> But unrest in London on Sunday resulted in eight police officers being injured and 12 arrests.
> 
> The statue of the prominent 17th Century slave trader has been a source of controversy in Bristol for years.
> 
> Ten thousand people descended on the city on Sunday for the protest which saw the Colston statue torn down and dragged through the streets to the harbour, where it was thrown into the water.
> 
> 
> Updates and reaction to the statue being torn down
> Colston was a member of the Royal African Company, which transported about 80,000 men, women and children from Africa to the Americas.
> 
> On his death in 1721, he bequeathed his wealth to charities and his legacy can still be seen on Bristol's streets, memorials and buildings.
> 
> After the statue was toppled, a protester was pictured with his knee on the figure's neck - reminiscent of the video showing George Floyd, the black man who died while being restrained by a white Minnesota police officer.
> 
> View attachment 639765
> ImagePA MEDIA
> ImageThe statue of Edward Colston was dragged through Bristol before being thrown into the harbour
> Mr Rees said the statue would be retrieved from the harbour "at some point" and it was likely to end up in a city museum.
> 
> "I think circumstances came to a head and people felt the need to take the statue down," Mr Rees said.
> 
> "I can't and won't pretend the statue of a slave trader in a city I was born and grew up in wasn't an affront to me and people like me.
> 
> "People in Bristol who don't want that statue in the middle of the city came together and it is my job to unite, hear those voices and hold those truths together for people for who that statue is a personal affront."
> 
> View attachment 639764
> 
> *'Why the statue had to come down'*
> View attachment 639766
> ImageSALMA OMAR
> ImageSalma Omar said she would tell her children about the day Edward Colston's statue fell
> Protesters in Bristol on Sunday described seeing Colston's statue being toppled as "empowering".
> 
> Some of those who saw it fall told the BBC why they felt it was right it was pulled down.
> 
> View attachment 639767
> 
> Police said a "tactical decision" was taken by officers at the protest not to intervene as people pulled the statue down.
> 
> Supt Andy Bennett said although he was "disappointed, he did understand" as the statue had caused "a lot of angst" for the city's black community.
> 
> The Police Federation, which represents rank-and-file officers in England and Wales, has criticised the decision not to intervene, saying it sent a negative message.
> 
> Supt Bennett said police had identified 17 suspects over the criminal damage to the Colston statue and that investigations continued.
> 
> 
> Anger, not joy, as slave trader's statue toppled
> The city divided by a slave trader's legacy
> Are you allowed to protest during lockdown?
> Mr Rees described the protest as a "well-managed occasion by police and council officers".
> 
> "There was a very large number of people but very few arrests. Only one piece of criminal damage and that was at the statue, people didn't go around smashing shop fronts or verbal confrontations," he said.
> 
> But leader of the Conservative group on Bristol City Council, Mark Weston, said the "perpetrators should be prosecuted for a wanton act of criminal damage".
> 
> "I do not believe that anyone has the right to deface or destroy public property, no matter how warranted they believe their actions or motivation to be," he said.
> 
> View attachment 639773
> ImagePA MEDIA
> ImageTen thousand people are estimated to have take part in the Bristol protest on Sunday
> A petition has been set up at change.org for a statue of civil rights campaigner Dr Paul Stephenson to be erected as a replacement.
> 
> Dr Stephenson led the Bristol bus boycott in the 1960s, which resulted in a ban on ethnic minorities working on city buses being overturned.
> 
> Calls have also been made to remove the statue of imperialist Cecil Rhodes at Oriel College at Oxford, with campaigners saying the university had "failed to address its institutional racism".
> 
> View attachment 639769
> ImageBRISTOL CITY COUNCIL
> ImagePlacards left at the site where Colston's statue stood will go on display at Bristol's M Shed museum
> Mr Johnson has vowed those responsible for violence during the anti-racism demonstrations in cities will be held to account, saying the protests had been "subverted by thuggery".
> 
> Labour leader Sir Keir Starmer said the way the statue had been pulled down was "completely wrong" but it should have been removed "a long, long time ago".
> 
> "You can't, in 21st Century Britain, have a slaver on a statue. That statue should have been brought down properly, with consent, and put in a museum"
> 
> @Mangus Ortus Novem


They are try to do that on Churchill and Gandhi statue too. Lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

mohammad45 said:


> You know better than anyone else that Black people are living in poverty, a poverty that is imposed on them through social injustice and inequality. Finding a job for a white guy is so easy but if you are a Black guy then it's hell hard to find a job and feed your family in USA. Our first Imam Ali (AS) said in his prayers "O God, protect my honor with needlessness and do not tarnish my character with poverty, because poverty is the great death." There are plenty of points in this quote, first of all poverty brings the hardest pain to its victim even worse than death. Poverty causes corruption, poverty makes people to do anything just to survive. Black people are living in that situation which is imposed on them.
> 
> These guys on this thread are pretending as if Floyd was guilty because he put his throat under that cop's knee. Lol, that was why I tried to state some facts in your absence. Glad to see you around, please keep us informed and enlighten us.


It's easy to find job for an Iranian & Black's in US. But it is very hard for you to find a job and keep it if you wanna live on welfare and free money.

Most of the companies give priority to minority groups. Groups like BLM or KKK are exterimist and racist groups working for their community. Establish one such group in US for middle eastern and Muslims and see how quick your black buddies will push to declare them terrorist organization. 

I have given you clear example, Obama/Hillary (Black/White) and Bush/Condoliza(White/Black) used to see everyone in Middle East and Afpak region as terrorists, threatening, pounding from jets and indirectly sanctioning. You think your black buddies will save you if they come to power...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

American Pakistani said:


> It's easy to find job for an Iranian & Black's in US. But it is very hard for you to find a job and keep it if you wanna live on welfare and free money.
> 
> Most of the companies give priority to minority groups. Groups like BLM or KKK are exterimist and racist groups working for their community. Establish one such group in US for middle eastern and Muslims and see how quick your black buddies will push to declare them terrorist organization.
> 
> I have given you clear example, Obama/Hillary (Black/White) and Bush/Condoliza(White/Black) used to see everyone in Middle East and Afpak region as terrorists, threatening, pounding from jets and indirectly sanctioning. You think your black buddies will save you if they come to power...?


So my friend, what is your suggestion? Lets kill blacks because Condoliza was black? Or lets kill Muslims because ISIS was carrying Islamic symbols? You are endorsing extremism against oppressed because of some examples?
Have you seen Django movie?









Both them were Blacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

*'Like toy soldiers': D.C. Mayor Bowser says that's how Trump uses military to intimidate protesters*
She addressed her decision to paint "Black Lives Matter" on the street leading to the White House.




District of Columbia Mayor Muriel Bowser speaks on May 27, 2020.Jacquelyn Martin / AP file


June 8, 2020, 6:05 PM +0430 / Updated June 8, 2020, 6:11 PM +0430
By Rebecca Shabad


WASHINGTON — District of Columbia Mayor Muriel Bowser said Monday that President Donald Trump used U.S. military forces for a "political stunt" last week against peaceful protesters to allow for a photo-op in front of St. John’s Episcopal Church.

"We saw in Washington, D.C., federal forces used in a political stunt to attack peaceful protests," Bowser said in an interview on MSNBC's "Morning Joe."


"We saw the American military moved around our country like toy soldiers to intimidate Americans," she said, adding that the U.S. military should never be used in that way and that Americans "across the country should be scared about that."


----------



## Muhammed45

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/po...rs-d-c-mayor-bowser-says-s-how-trump-n1227336


----------



## Muhammed45

*Washington DC mayor calls on Trump to pull troops and federal forces out of city*
Muriel Bowser objects to unidentified forces – from Green Berets to prison guards – operating outside police chain of command

Julian Borger in Washington

Fri 5 Jun 2020 17.53 BSTLast modified on Fri 5 Jun 2020 20.53 BST



Mayor Muriel Bowser speaks after announcing that she is renaming a section of 16th street ‘Black Lives Matter Plaza’ in Washington DC on Friday. Photograph: Jim Lo Scalzo/EPA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...-dc-mayor-trump-withdraw-troops-muriel-bowser

So much about freedom in USA, @Hamartia Antidote 
Military rule in USA that claims of being a beacon of democracy.


----------



## KeyBORED Warrior

American troops are on American soil for a change lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

mohammad45 said:


> So my friend, what is your suggestion? Lets kill blacks because Condoliza was black? Or lets kill Muslims because ISIS was carrying Islamic symbols? You are endorsing extremism against oppressed because of some examples?
> Have you seen Django movie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both them were Blacks.


So what you suggest? Kill all White people? Only black and Iranian look matters and kill the rest Muslims and Middle Easterns? 

Don't be a sm@rt @sh with me. I don't need to watch any fictional movie to say what I'm saying. Your political point scoring doesn't matter for me as I know neither Black nor white care about Muslims or their issues. For them your Iranian or anyone life doesn't matter. And I gave you clear cut examples.


----------



## Muhammed45

American Pakistani said:


> Kill all White people?


When did i say that? You clearly are trying to whitewash crimes of American racists. I can't help you in that case.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

KeyBORED Warrior said:


> American troops are on American soil for a change lol.



Actually they are just the National Guard and various Federal police units.
No Army, Marine, or Air Force.


----------



## 925boy

American Pakistani said:


> It's easy to find job for an Iranian & Black's in US. But it is very hard for you to find a job and keep it if you wanna live on welfare and free money.


so you have indirectly admitted there is discrimiation against non-whites in US...ok, good start.



> Most of the companies give priority to minority groups.


BS! you're manipulating the truth- how good are these jobs? how easily can minorities move up? minorities are underpaid relative to white people today! (if you have real stats, go disprove that!) Do you know that after i got back from Nigeria in2016, i couldnt get a decent job for 7 months, and i didnt get a permanent fulltime good one till 14 months LATER. why? myAfrican name and where i recently travelled from. Bro, Its not about the job, its about the quality of the job, the terms of the work(discrimination because white people see u as worthless and powerless?) its about the quality relative to other Americans with similar experience, education etc.


> Groups like BLM or KKK are exterimist and racist groups working for their community.


well well, we know what side you chose to see. IF America had 1) righted its old wrongs(Israel, you listening)? and 2) treated minorities EQUALLY, BLM and stuff woud never have arose. why didnt BLM start in UK or France?


> Establish one such group in US for middle eastern and Muslims and see how quick your black buddies will push to declare them terrorist organization.


big generalization and hypothetical.
frankly, your comments are dissapointing and confirm you REALLY dunno whats going on in AMerica. but screenshot this- WHITE America, will have to make deals to survive peacefully- They will have to make a deal with China, and minorities in US. remember that.



> I have given you clear example, Obama/Hillary (Black/White) and Bush/Condoliza(White/Black) used to see everyone in Middle East and Afpak region as terrorists,


ITs not about black or white here, its about US president or not. ALL US presidents are war presidents, you're just following unimportant info in this context- their race. doesnt matter- republican or democrat, woman or man, white or black, all US presidents go to war, their way, for the country's perceived benefit. simple.


> threatening, pounding from jets and indirectly sanctioning. You think your black buddies will save you if they come to power...?


please. once again, you've turned BLack people's plight in AMerica into this faked Islamophobia. Even MOst Muslims in the world dont associated non-white people with American Islamophibia, well except you maybe. US govt has done so much propaganda on people, they dont evenknow the truth, like you. please learn more and really open your eyes.



mohammad45 said:


> When did i say that? You clearly are trying to whitewash crimes of American racists. I can't help you in that case.


yuuup.....he has a very different interpretation of all the crap America is going thru. he's in good luck though -he is GOING TO LEARN soon, because this country cant have stability without being non-violent to people, whether internally, or internationally. America's days of profitable violence are over. why u think this country is so mad? they cant smash Iran, they cant smash N. Korea, they cant even outfinance CHina, EU wont fight China with US, US military is tired, overspent Americans money, and cant win another war,except against terrorists or small countries. American govt was caught BUllshittin with Americans priorities and lives:
1) overspending on defense
2) poor healthcare, look at COVID
3) historical inequalities that have not been "healed"
4)demographic changes- Minorities wealth and #s are ever increasing, and thast why their voices have gone up too.
5) White decline- WHite people now have to start undoign their wrongs, because minorities will deal with them when they dont. who do u think has been more afraid with COVID and protests going on? yup- white people.
6) discriminatory wealth distribution- white people unfairly got most of the $ in the country- they will have to share, or give some up, or they will keep getting what they love to donate to the world - violence.



American Pakistani said:


> Your political point scoring doesn't matter for me as I know neither Black nor white care about Muslims or their issues. .


Ok, but this is not the current topic, you're changing the discussion. why u gotta steal the rightful attention Black Americans deserve for ALL THE ABUSE they got from the US govt system? dont come in and interupt their time- wait for yours! damn. we are not talking about Islamophobia in America(doesnt sound like ur even accusing white Americans of doing it even).
@waz - this dude is derailing this thread from BLM to Islamophobia in America.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KeyBORED Warrior

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Actually they are just the National Guard and various Federal police units.
> No Army, Marine, or Air Force.









Its still technically the US military.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

KeyBORED Warrior said:


> View attachment 640234
> 
> 
> Its still technically the US military.



Yeah but seeing them around is not unusual.

Seeing a guy in an Army uniform walking around would be very unusual.
I think most Americans have never seen an Army member other than on tv or maybe at the gate of a military AirShow or something.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

mohammad45 said:


> When did i say that? You clearly are trying to whitewash crimes of American racists. I can't help you in that case.



Just like you implied some nonsense, I did the same. You acting like you are $m@rt@sh.



mohammad45 said:


> So my friend, what is your suggestion? Lets kill blacks because Condoliza was black? .





925boy said:


> so you have indirectly admitted there is discrimiation against non-whites in US...ok, good start.
> 
> 
> BS! you're manipulating the truth- how good are these jobs? how easily can minorities move up? minorities are underpaid relative to white people today! (if you have real stats, go disprove that!) Do you know that after i got back from Nigeria in2016, i couldnt get a decent job for 7 months, and i didnt get a permanent fulltime good one till 14 months LATER. why? myAfrican name and where i recently travelled from. Bro, Its not about the job, its about the quality of the job, the terms of the work(discrimination because white people see u as worthless and powerless?) its about the quality relative to other Americans with similar experience, education etc.
> 
> well well, we know what side you chose to see. IF America had 1) righted its old wrongs(Israel, you listening)? and 2) treated minorities EQUALLY, BLM and stuff woud never have arose. why didnt BLM start in UK or France?
> 
> big generalization and hypothetical.
> frankly, your comments are dissapointing and confirm you REALLY dunno whats going on in AMerica. but screenshot this- WHITE America, will have to make deals to survive peacefully- They will have to make a deal with China, and minorities in US. remember that.
> 
> 
> ITs not about black or white here, its about US president or not. ALL US presidents are war presidents, you're just following unimportant info in this context- their race. doesnt matter- republican or democrat, woman or man, white or black, all US presidents go to war, their way, for the country's perceived benefit. simple.
> 
> please. once again, you've turned BLack people's plight in AMerica into this faked Islamophobia. Even MOst Muslims in the world dont associated non-white people with American Islamophibia, well except you maybe. US govt has done so much propaganda on people, they dont evenknow the truth, like you. please learn more and really open your eyes.
> 
> 
> yuuup.....he has a very different interpretation of all the crap America is going thru. he's in good luck though -he is GOING TO LEARN soon, because this country cant have stability without being non-violent to people, whether internally, or internationally. America's days of profitable violence are over. why u think this country is so mad? they cant smash Iran, they cant smash N. Korea, they cant even outfinance CHina, EU wont fight China with US, US military is tired, overspent Americans money, and cant win another war,except against terrorists or small countries. American govt was caught BUllshittin with Americans priorities and lives:
> 1) overspending on defense
> 2) poor healthcare, look at COVID
> 3) historical inequalities that have not been "healed"
> 4)demographic changes- Minorities wealth and #s are ever increasing, and thast why their voices have gone up too.
> 5) White decline- WHite people now have to start undoign their wrongs, because minorities will deal with them when they dont. who do u think has been more afraid with COVID and protests going on? yup- white people.
> 6) discriminatory wealth distribution- white people unfairly got most of the $ in the country- they will have to share, or give some up, or they will keep getting what they love to donate to the world - violence.
> 
> [QUOTE="American Pakistani, post: 12412827, member: 28088"
> Your political point scoring doesn't matter for me as I know neither Black nor white care about Muslims or their issues. .


Ok, but this is not the current topic, you're changing the discussion. why u gotta steal the rightful attention Black Americans deserve for ALL THE ABUSE they got from the US govt system? dont come in and interupt their time- wait for yours! damn. we are not talking about Islamophobia in America(doesnt sound like ur even accusing white Americans of doing it even).
@waz - this dude is derailing this thread from BLM to Islamophobia in America.[/QUOTE]


You can keep going in circles. But you cannot change my opinion by your nonsense. We are basically repeating same thing in different words again and again. Simply don't quote me if you don't like my opinion or if it is exposing your propaganda naked.

You can keep supporting a criminal, while I continue supporting every single victim regardless of race. That's the difference between us. I have repeatedly said that the cop should be given a tough punishment after a thorough investigation. But the looters should also be given tough punishment for destruction.

Also my opinion, racially motivated protests must be stopped which started after a "criminal arrest gone wrong", and either converted into victim life matters or just be gone. We have 2 paths, following MLK or GF?


----------



## Muhammed45

925boy said:


> so you have indirectly admitted there is discrimiation against non-whites in US...ok, good start.
> 
> 
> BS! you're manipulating the truth- how good are these jobs? how easily can minorities move up? minorities are underpaid relative to white people today! (if you have real stats, go disprove that!) Do you know that after i got back from Nigeria in2016, i couldnt get a decent job for 7 months, and i didnt get a permanent fulltime good one till 14 months LATER. why? myAfrican name and where i recently travelled from. Bro, Its not about the job, its about the quality of the job, the terms of the work(discrimination because white people see u as worthless and powerless?) its about the quality relative to other Americans with similar experience, education etc.
> 
> well well, we know what side you chose to see. IF America had 1) righted its old wrongs(Israel, you listening)? and 2) treated minorities EQUALLY, BLM and stuff woud never have arose. why didnt BLM start in UK or France?
> 
> big generalization and hypothetical.
> frankly, your comments are dissapointing and confirm you REALLY dunno whats going on in AMerica. but screenshot this- WHITE America, will have to make deals to survive peacefully- They will have to make a deal with China, and minorities in US. remember that.
> 
> 
> ITs not about black or white here, its about US president or not. ALL US presidents are war presidents, you're just following unimportant info in this context- their race. doesnt matter- republican or democrat, woman or man, white or black, all US presidents go to war, their way, for the country's perceived benefit. simple.
> 
> please. once again, you've turned BLack people's plight in AMerica into this faked Islamophobia. Even MOst Muslims in the world dont associated non-white people with American Islamophibia, well except you maybe. US govt has done so much propaganda on people, they dont evenknow the truth, like you. please learn more and really open your eyes.
> 
> 
> yuuup.....he has a very different interpretation of all the crap America is going thru. he's in good luck though -he is GOING TO LEARN soon, because this country cant have stability without being non-violent to people, whether internally, or internationally. America's days of profitable violence are over. why u think this country is so mad? they cant smash Iran, they cant smash N. Korea, they cant even outfinance CHina, EU wont fight China with US, US military is tired, overspent Americans money, and cant win another war,except against terrorists or small countries. American govt was caught BUllshittin with Americans priorities and lives:
> 1) overspending on defense
> 2) poor healthcare, look at COVID
> 3) historical inequalities that have not been "healed"
> 4)demographic changes- Minorities wealth and #s are ever increasing, and thast why their voices have gone up too.
> 5) White decline- WHite people now have to start undoign their wrongs, because minorities will deal with them when they dont. who do u think has been more afraid with COVID and protests going on? yup- white people.
> 6) discriminatory wealth distribution- white people unfairly got most of the $ in the country- they will have to share, or give some up, or they will keep getting what they love to donate to the world - violence.
> 
> [QUOTE="American Pakistani, post: 12412827, member: 28088"
> Your political point scoring doesn't matter for me as I know neither Black nor white care about Muslims or their issues. .



Very well said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Yeah but seeing them around is not unusual.


But seeing them all over the place,like a military deployment, during serious protests, is unusual.


> Seeing a guy in an Army uniform walking around would be very unusual.


thats not true. this country is very miliarized, people just dont think about that reality consciously,cuz they usually going about their "awesome" lives selfishly.


> I think most Americans have never seen an Army member other than on tv or maybe at the gate of a military AirShow or something.


are you kidding? there are so many ROTC, military centers all over the country, Americans have definitely seen their service members in uniform. i will even say the opposite- i dont think there is a typical adult American who hasnt seen multiple military soldiers in uniform, everywhere in America.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

925boy said:


> thats not true. this country is very miliarized, people just dont think about that reality consciously,cuz they usually going about their "awesome" lives selfishly.
> 
> are you kidding? there are so many ROTC, military centers all over the country, Americans have definitely seen their service members in uniform. i will even say the opposite- i dont think there is a typical adult American who hasnt seen multiple military soldiers in uniform, everywhere in America.



Are you in the midwest or something?

I looked for the ROTC places in my area and they are pretty low profile...like in some mediocre office building without even a sign on the door.


----------



## zectech

turns out the 75 year old was a soros-trump agent provocateur, soros and trump go to he same mansion parties and occult rituals. they work for the same bosses. Each herd different populations.

There were hundreds of beatings of peaceful protesters. And the media focused only on a dude that was one of their own agents. They refuse to elevate any from the public, they get their own crisis actors paid by soros or trump to be the heroes. So they can stage the event and control the dialogue.

This 75 year old dude bragged that cops would not touch him, this was a Soros-trump agent, according to trump TV.

This is why many don't even believe the Lloyd George narrative of I can't breath(e). That could have been set up too.


----------



## vi-va




----------



## riscol

US police law enforcement is a reflection of US law punishing international companies that are ahead of US ones. The judge, the police, the lawyer are all on the same side.


----------



## zectech

Here is the data on 'officers' murdering people:






The highest group is Native Americans, you rarely ever hear about that, it is only poor blacks from the media. And those shot and killed the most are whites. So in both ways of doing stats, by numbers or by racial group, blacks are in second place for police shooting stats.

The whole event was media driven.

What about Native Americans Lives Matter and reparations for Native Americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Are you in the midwest or something?



I was gonna say the same thing. Really, unless you live in a state that has a large military base or say somewhere like Paris Island Marine Corps Basic Training Camp in South Carolina or I think the other one in the west is in San Diego or near the Air Force Academy in Colorado or of course, West Point or places like that, you're not going to see much of anything like military personnel at all. I happen to see a few military vehicles go by me on I95 every once in a while with a couple of grunts in uniform occupying them but that's only because I'm driving by the exit to Hanscom Air Force base. Other than that, maybe some navy guys during 4th of July events at the harbor or visiting downtown Boston off one of the ships harbored in town for the festivities etc.



viva_zhao said:


>



There is a lot more to this story, actually. This event was filmed during one of the very popular Live PD shows that are aired on the A&E cable TV channel. That show has agreements with 8 or 10 different police departments throughout the country and in different counties and one of them is Williamson County in South Texas of which the sheriff if a VERY controversial individual by the name of Robert Chody and he's been having a lot of problems as of late because of complaints about his officers and many of the cops who work under him actually (or I should say "allegedly") don't like him etc. Many of them are really rough and tough etc. BUT, the bottom line is that this event happened during one of the filmings of the show and because there was a fatality, the show never aired it since that's its policy. Its policy is also that it will not give out any of the tapes of any of the incidents to the police department to use unless ordered so by a judge and even then, it's gonna be tough for the judge to do so because it's under a signed contract that both parties agreed to. The reason A&E doesn't give out the tapes is because it doesn't want to be the reason why any civilians end up being accused of any crime, and rightfully so. That onus should be on the police dash and body cameras and the work of investigators etc. So that was one of the reasons why this didn't come out until after the George Floyd incident and for 15 months later.

Another thing is you can see how rough these guys are because they pull over these down-trotten people over very minor traffic infractions (that you and I most likely would never get pulled over for) like this guy here who failed to dim down his high beams, I think it was, coming to an intersection or something like that and the real reason is because they want to catch them with drugs or warrants etc.

The other problem is that even if it's a ridiculous reason, the blue lights go on, you have to stop and deal with it. This guy didn't and kept driving and trying to get away from them for 15 miles or so until he crashed. Once you evade the police, they're not going to be nice to you and politely ask you for your license and registration. They're going to pull you out at gun point, make you walk backwards to them with your hands on your head, get on your knees and then they're hand cuffing you and THEN they're going to find out why you ran from them. This guy gave them a hard time after all of that when he ran from them and they actually followed procedure. They can't just take his word for it that he has a heart condition because many criminals use those fake reasons etc. and the bottom line is that he didn't stop when the lights went on the first time. Meaning he created the problem and that is why his death was ruled justified. So there are a lot of outlining stories to this one that is not the same as with George Floyd.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riscol

It is Colombus' turn. More statues in America to topple down?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

The Revolution Won’t Be Televised because this is not a revolution. At least not yet.

Burning and/or looting Target or Macy’s is a minor diversion. No one is aiming at the Pentagon (or even the shops at the Pentagon Mall). The FBI. The NY Federal Reserve. The Treasury Department. The CIA in Langley. Wall Street houses.

The real looters – the ruling class – are comfortably surveying the show on their massive 4K Bravias, sipping single malt.

This is a class war much more than a race war and should be approached as such. Yet it was hijacked from the start to unfold as a mere color revolution.

US corporate media dropped their breathless Planet Lockdown coverage like a ton of – pre-arranged? – bricks to breathlessly cover en masse the new American “revolution.” Social distancing is not exactly conducive to a revolutionary spirit.

There’s no question the US is mired in a convoluted civil war in progress, as serious as what happened after the assassination of Dr Martin Luther King in Memphis in April 1968.

Yet massive cognitive dissonance is the norm across the full “strategy of tension” spectrum. Powerful factions pull no punches to control the narrative. No one is able to fully identify all the shadowplay intricacies and inconsistencies.

Hardcore agendas mingle: an attempt at color revolution/regime change (blowback is a bitch) interacts with the Boogaloo Bois – arguably tactical allies of Black Lives Matter – while white supremacist “accelerationists” attempt to provoke a race war.

To quote the Temptations: it’s a ball of confusion.

Antifa is criminalized but the Boogaloo Bois get a pass (here is how Antifa’s main conceptualizer defends his ideas). Yet another tribal war, yet another – now domestic – color revolution under the sign of divide and rule, pitting Antifa anti-fascists vs. fascist white supremacists.

Meanwhile, the policy infrastructure necessary for enacting martial law has evolved as a bipartisan project.




Protesters jump on a street sign near a burning barricade near the White House during a demonstration against the death of George Floyd on May 31, 2020 in Washington, DC. Photo: AFP
We are in the middle of the proverbial, total fog of war. Those defending the US Army crushing “insurrectionists” in the streets advocate at the same time a swift ending to the American empire.

Amidst so much sound and fury signifying perplexity and paralysis, we may be reaching a supreme moment of historical irony, where US homeland (in)security is being boomerang-hit not only by one of the key artifacts of its own Deep State making – a color revolution – but by combined elements of a perfect blowback trifecta:Operation Phoenix; Operation Jakarta; and Operation Gladio.

But the targets this time won’t be millions across the Global South. They will be American citizens.

*Empire come home*

Quite a few progressives contend this is a spontaneous mass uprising against police repression and system oppression – and that would necessarily lead to a revolution, like the February 1917 revolution in Russia sprouting out of the scarcity of bread in Petrograd.

So the protests against endemic police brutality would be a prelude to a Levitate the Pentagon remix – with the interregnum soon entailing a possible face-off with the US military in the streets.

But we got a problem. The insurrection, so far purely emotional, has yielded no political structure and no credible leader to articulate myriad, complex grievances. As it stands, it amounts to an inchoate insurrection, under the sign of impoverishment and perpetual debt.

Adding to the perplexity, Americans are now confronted with what it feels like to be in Vietnam, El Salvador, the Pakistani tribal areas or Sadr City in Baghdad.

Iraq came to Washington DC in full regalia, with Pentagon Blackhawks doing “show of force” passes over protestors, the tried and tested dispersal technique applied in countless counter-insurgency ops across the Global South.

And then, the Elvis moment: General Mark Milley, chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, patrolling the streets of DC. The Raytheon lobbyist now heading the Pentagon, Mark Esper, called it “dominating the battlespace.”

Well, after they got their butts kicked in Afghanistan and Iraq, and indirectly in Syria, full spectrum dominance must dominate somewhere. So why not back home?




Troops gather during a demonstration on June 1, 2020 in Washington, DC. Photo: Joshua Roberts/Getty Images/AFP
Troops from the 82nd Airborne Division, the 10th Mountain Division and the 1stInfantry Division – who lost wars in Vietnam, Afghanistan, Iraq and, yes, Somalia – have been deployed to Andrews Airbase near Washington.

Super-hawk Tom Cotton even called, in a tweet, for the 82nd Airborne to do “whatever it takes to restore order. No quarter for insurrectionists, anarchists, rioters and looters.” These are certainly more amenable targets than the Russian, Chinese and Iranian militaries.

Milley’s performance reminds me of John McCain walking around in Baghdad in 2007, macho man-style, no helmet, to prove everything was OK. Of course: he had a small army weaponized to the teeth watching his back.

And complementing the racism angle, it’s never enough to remember that both a white president and a black president signed off on drone attacks on wedding parties in the Pakistani tribal areas.

Esper spelled it out: an occupying army may soon be “dominating the battlespace” in the nation’s capital, and possibly elsewhere. What next? A Coalition Provisional Authority?

Compared to similar ops across the Global South, this will not only prevent regime change but also produce the desired effect for the ruling oligarchy: a neo-fascist turning of the screws. Proving once again that when you don’t have a Martin Luther King or a Malcolm X to fight the power, then power crushes you whatever you do.

*Inverted Totalitarianism*

The late, great political theorist Sheldon Wolin had already nailed it in a book first published in 2008: this is all about Inverted Totalitarianism.

Wolin showed how “the cruder forms of control – from militarized police to wholesale surveillance, as well as police serving as judge, jury and executioner, now a reality for the underclass – will become a reality for all of us should we begin to resist the continued funneling of power and wealth upward.




“We are tolerated as citizens only as long as we participate in the illusion of a participatory democracy. The moment we rebel and refuse to take part in the illusion, the face of inverted totalitarianism will look like the face of past systems of totalitarianism,” he wrote.

Sinclair Lewis (who did not say that, “when fascism comes to America, it will come wrapped in the flag and waving the cross”) actually wrote, in _It Can’t Happen Here_ (1935), that American fascists would be those “who disowned the word ‘fascism’ and preached enslavement to capitalism under the style of constitutional and traditional native American liberty.”

So American fascism, when it happens, will walk and talk American.

George Floyd was the spark. In a Freudian twist, the return of the repressed came out swinging, laying bare multiple wounds: how the US political economy shattered the working classes; failed miserably on Covid-19; failed to provide affordable healthcare; profits a plutocracy; and thrives on a racialized labor market, a militarized police, multi-trillion-dollar imperial wars and serial bailouts of the too big to fail.

Instinctively at least, although in an inchoate manner, millions of Americans clearly see how, since Reaganism, the whole game is about an oligarchy/plutocracy weaponizing white supremacism for political power goals, with the extra bonus of a steady, massive, upwards transfer of wealth.




US President Donald Trump walks back to the White House escorted by the Secret Service after appearing outside of St John’s Episcopal church across Lafayette Park in Washington, DC, June 1, 2020. Photo: AFP/ Brendan Smialowski
Slightly before the first, peaceful Minneapolis protests, I argued that the realpolitik perspectives post-lockdown were grim, privileging both restored neoliberalism – already in effect – and hybrid neofascism.

President Trump’s by now iconic Bible photo op in front of St John’s church – including a citizen tear-gassing preview – took it to a whole new level. Trump wanted to send a carefully choreographed signal to his evangelical base. Mission accomplished.

But arguably the most important (invisible) signal was the fourth man in one of the photos.

Giorgio Agamben has already proved beyond reasonable doubt that the state of siege is now totally normalized in the West. Attorney General William Barr now is aiming to institutionalize it in the US: he’s the man with the leeway to go all out for a permanent state of emergency, a Patriot Act on steroids, complete with “show of force” Blackhawk support.

(Republished from Asia Times by permission of author or representative)

https://www.unz.com/pescobar/why-americas-revolution-wont-be-televised/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

riscol said:


> It is Colombus' turn. More statues in America to topple down?



lol, hey Ant, our local BZ TV Channel lmao. 

I personally don't care too much for Columbus and think of him only in a historical manner. First of all, he wasn't really the first to discover America as we all know but of course his treatment of native Indians is well documented as was his dragging a few back against their will to prove to Ferdinand and Isabella that he did indeed discover the new world as well as pillage their villages to enslave them etc. But so didn't the white man who came after that who ended up making the territories into United States. Their treatment of the Indians might've been a little better than the way Columbus treated them, but I would think it's negligible given the land they lost in comparison to what Columbus took from them. So in a way there's quite a bit of hypocrisy from all of us when it comes to this history and how we benefit from it today. It's important to put that in perspective and so a statue and a pubic holiday to commemorate such an individual might be ok strictly from a historic perspective, since not many of these figures that are prominently featured throughout history were perfect and without any blood or bad deeds on their hands. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270566760735858691
BTW, NASCAR banning the confederate flag from any of its raceways is unbelievable! That is Definitely the one thing so far that has really surprised me, but good for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

Felix Giordano at Friendly Lounge in Philadelphia, 2016
On June 4th, Common Dreams’ lead story is titled, “‘This Isn’t Going Away’: Defying Curfews and Police Brutality in Relentless Push for Justice, Uprising Over Killing of George Floyd Keeps Growing.”

The same day, I received a mass email from Jee Leong Koh, a Singaporean poet living in Harlem. In an 800-word statement about the ongoing protest, riot and looting, there’s this passage:

The destruction of property during this American uprising is not at all senseless. Born out of unheeded rage, it is actually very purposeful. If you are systematically excluded, exploited, or discriminated against in the economy, it is logical that you would smash shop windows in order to be heard and set police cars on fire in order to be seen.

If Koh or his family owned a store that had been looted, I doubt he would find such destruction so logical and purposeful.

On May 28th, ESPN’s Chris Martin Palmer quote tweeted a photo of a six-story building in flames, “Burn that shit down. Burn it all down.”

On May 31st, Palmer tweeted, “They just attacked our sister community down the street. It’s a gated community and they tried to climb the gates. They had to beat them back. Then destroyed a Starbucks and are now in front of my building. Get these animals TF out of my neighborhood. Go back to where you live.”

Checking the news from Philadelphia, my old city, I found out a Rite Aid was looted for 15 hours straight. The local ABC newscast aired a FaceBook rant by Rashan Howard, “I need somebody to please explain to me how this represents getting justice for George Floyd. And you want to know why they don’t put supermarkets in black neighborhoods! This is why.”

That sort of bluntness almost never makes it on air, and unsurprisingly, the online version of the story omits the bit about supermarkets in ghettos.

In Kensington, a tiny drug store was also targeted by looters. On ABC, owner Catherine Tiang said, “I haven’t cried yet, it’s been really stressful.”

Her employee, Donna Knowles, added, “I thought about our patients. Oh my God, what are they going to do to get their medication? They depend on us.”

Block captain Hank Meleski Jr. summed up, “We try to stay together. We want to keep it as nice as we can here ’cause we live here.”

I’ve written about Kensington repeatedly, and know it reasonably well. (When a Philadelphia Inquirer reporter wanted to profile a Kensington bar, she asked me to guide her.) With its factories in ruins, many houses boarded up and junkies nodding on sidewalks, Kensington is a neighborhood that scares even those from Camden, NJ.

People only live or do business in Kensington because they can’t afford anywhere else. They’re the downtrodden you’ve heard so much about, and yet, their takes on race, blacks and cops don’t conform to what you’ve learnt from your Marxist professors.

Most non-black urban poor love cops! And not from some weird sentimentality, ideology or perversion, but because these donut chompers protect them, daily, from criminals, of which way, way too many are black.

These poor live near or work with blacks, ride with them on buses, and, compared to the middle and upper classes, are much more likely to date, marry or have black relatives. They know blacks from direct experiences, so treat them like individuals.

By contrast, too many of the more affluent and refined see blacks as just helpless victims of white racism, so even their worst acts, murdering, raping or, just recently, pummeling old white men and women at a nursing home, can be explained away as natural consequences of this injustice, which isn’t just systemic, but likely eternal, for whites are naturally racist, you see. They’re born guilty.

Three of the last five Philly mayors were black, and over a third of Philly cops are black, including the one who broke up a mugging against me, near the corner of 11th and South in 1992. Dude had a hammer, but I stalled him long enough to not get brained. After the conviction, the cop thanked me, “We’ve had him in here seven or eight times, but this is his first conviction.”

The street violence across America has hardened attitudes on all sides, so there are no winners except for America’s rulers, and I mean the real ones, not their political puppets. No matter how many bricks are thrown, windows broken, stores looted and people injured or killed among protestors and cops, they and their stock portfolios are safe, or so they think.

The current mayhem is not just spontaneous, but elaborately planned out, with bricks delivered, hidden weapons placed at intervals, communication across conflict theater via walkies talkies, scouts and even supply lines.

While some of this sophistication may be grassroots, it’s sensible to suspect there are also deep pockets and professional organization behind it, and unless the state investigates this angle, I will speculate that it is the culprit.

Generating chaos and hatred, America’s rulers reinforce all the worst charges against their divided subjects, such as blacks are lawless, cops are racist psychopaths and disgruntled young people are Antifa terrorists. As for the destruction of the country, this too is consistent with their long-term plan.

I’ve said that Mexico needs the wall more than the US, to prevent panicking Americans from fleeing into it, so short of escaping, Americans should organize and prepare themselves to stake out liberated zones. Those who don’t think they’re in a war are dead meat.

The following coronavirus missives come from Vung Tau, where I’m still hoping to return, and Philly, which I might just see again.

https://www.unz.com/ldinh/america-burning-plus-coronavirus-missives-from-vietnam-and-philly/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

Is it over ?

Protesters in Virginia dismantle and thrown a statue of Christopher Columbus in a lake. 
After dismantling and throwing of Colston statue in Bristol, UK and yesterday removal of a statue of another slave trader in London, now the Americans also seeing these people what they really were. 






stones can't float

_Did you know?_ At the time of his death in 1799, George Washington owned some 300 slaves.

It's time to throw George too.

https://www.history.com/topics/us-p...ton (1732-99),was raised in colonial Virginia.






As much as I hate to say this, because I’m not a fan of Trump, but the pendulum is eventually going to swing the other way.



KAL-EL said:


> As much as I hate to say this, because I’m not a fan of Trump, but the pendulum is eventually going to swing the other way.


I think so too. The left goes too far.



viva_zhao said:


> _Did you know?_ At the time of his death in 1799, George Washington owned some 300 slaves.



Washinton is not wrong.



zhxy said:


> Washinton is not wrong.


I did say he is right or wrong. Sarcasm, dude. I dislike western leftist. They are stupid.






People need to not get into confrontation with random people in street
Very unfortunate scenes



Pakistani Fighter said:


>




The gori got a nice b**ch slap............






Such a Brave Girl
You guys @Indus Pakistan @OsmanAli98 @AgNoStiC MuSliM @waz should support them



Pakistani Fighter said:


> Such a Brave Girl
> You guys @Indus Pakistan @OsmanAli98 @AgNoStiC MuSliM @waz should support them



It's the US, I'm not American.
In principle yes.








Pakistani Fighter said:


> You guys @Indus Pakistan @OsmanAli98 @AgNoStiC MuSliM @waz should support them


I would never support the Blacks or their White supporters. Both are the biggest bas*tards you can think of. For the last 20 years both have been in forefront of *demonizing* Muslims. Now it's turn to stand on the pedestel and enjoy the show by saying "enjoy". The Blacks love being more White then Whites by being their poodles in abusing Muslims.

@PAKISTANFOREVER 








Indus Pakistan said:


> I would never support the Blacks or their White supporters. Both are the biggest bas*tards you can think of. For the last 20 years both have been in forefront of *demonizing* Muslims. Now it's turn to stand on the pedestel and enjoy the show by saying "enjoy". The Blacks love being more White then Whites by being their poodles in abusing Muslims.
> 
> @PAKISTANFOREVER







blackies and whites are both the enemies of Brown Muslim people. They both hate us with a lot of venom. I'm so happy that the nig nogs and whites are fighting it out. I'm enjoying the sh*t show. I hope there is a full scale race war between whites and blacks, I will be laughing my head off, sitting back, relaxing and watching all the fun. I hate them both.



Pakistani Fighter said:


>





blacks hate Brown Muslim people just as much as the whites do. Whites and nig nogs have both murdered millions of innocent Brown Muslims across the globe since 1990. F**k them all. I enjoy watching nig nogs and whites fight and kill each other.


Pakistani lives matter.

Brown Muslim lives matter.

nig nog lives don't matter.

whitey lives don't matter.



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Pakistani lives matter.


----------



## beijingwalker

*Christopher Columbus statue torn down at Minneapolis Capitol*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

I'm glad. He was one of the worst colonial oppressors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Joe Shearer said:


> I'm glad. He was one of the worst colonial oppressors.


True. He indirectly caused tens of millions of native Americans deaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mmr

George Washington was slave owner too. He own over 100 slaves. Usa was build on slaves.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soumitra

*Note from the editors: Nature joins #ShutDownSTEM*
We will delay publication of the journal, and spend the day planning how to help eradicate anti-Black racism in academia and STEM.







Credit: Olivier Douliery/AFP via Getty

On 10 June, _Nature_ is joining #ShutDownSTEM #ShutDownAcademia #Strike4BlackLives, an initiative of STEM academics and organizations pausing their standard activities to focus on actions to eliminate anti-Black racism.

As we wrote earlier this week, _Nature_ stands against all forms of racism. We also recognize that _Nature_ is one of the white institutions that is responsible for bias in research and scholarship, and that we must strive harder to correct those injustices and amplify marginalized voices.

During the day, we will therefore be stopping business as usual to focus on what we can do better. This includes the following:

• We will delay online publication of this week’s issue by one day, to Thursday 11 June.

• We will almost exclusively work on and publish content about supporting Black people in academia and STEM. The sole exception is content related to the global pandemic of COVID-19.

• We will meet to discuss and begin planning how we can help eradicate racism from _Nature_, from academia and from STEM, and help support Black people in academia and STEM.

• We will spend time listening, reading, reflecting and educating ourselves on racism in STEM and how to address it.

Thank you for your support on this day. We hope you will join us.

https://www.nature.com/articles/d41...=organic&utm_campaign=NGMT_USG_JC01_GL_Nature

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

The real face of leftists all over the world has been revealed. They cant compete intellectually with Science and Technology so they are trying to #ShutDownSTEM. This #BlackLivesMatter is just an excuse. They want people to move away from STEM and focus on Humanities and Gender Studies and Racism Studies and Victim Studies and what not. People like @jamahir and @Shantanu_Left must be thrilled that the leftist have managed to sneak in people even in prestigious journals like Nature.

Humanities people may shout all day but only STEM has real solutions to world problems.

#BlackLivesMatter - use body cams developed by STEM
#Coronavirus - STEM is developing a vaccine
#FoodShortage - STEM develops high yield crops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270689641503567874


----------



## Skull and Bones

People from STEM does not care, we will continue our research at usual pace.


----------



## Soumitra

Skull and Bones said:


> People from STEM does not care, we will continue our research at usual pace.


There are some leftist bad apples in STEM. How they got in I don't know. 

Anyways people like @Shantanu_Left and @jamahir will celebrate. They have too much love for humanities and would love to shut down the progress STEM has made.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Soumitra said:


> There are some leftist bad apples in STEM. How they got in I don't know.



they aren't leftists, they're liberals.


----------



## pffffft

mohammad45 said:


> You know better than anyone else that Black people are living in poverty, a poverty that is imposed on them through social injustice and inequality. Finding a job for a white guy is so easy but if you are a Black guy then it's hell hard to find a job and feed your family in USA. Our first Imam Ali (AS) said in his prayers "O God, protect my honor with needlessness and do not tarnish my character with poverty, because poverty is the great death." There are plenty of points in this quote, first of all poverty brings the hardest pain to its victim even worse than death. Poverty causes corruption, poverty makes people to do anything just to survive. Black people are living in that situation which is imposed on them.
> 
> These guys on this thread are pretending as if Floyd was guilty because he put his throat under that cop's knee. Lol, that was why I tried to state some facts in your absence. Glad to see you around, please keep us informed and enlighten us.


blacks are literally a burden on american society, they are given every opportunity to lift themselves up from poverty, at some point people need to understand it's a genetic thing that they find theselves in the situation they do not some fantasy realm of social injustice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

FairAndUnbiased said:


> they aren't leftists, they're liberals.


What's the difference


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Soumitra said:


> What's the difference



https://www.politicalcompass.org


----------



## halupridol

Soumitra said:


> What's the difference


You don't even know the difference but gleefully throw around these terms,,,,, scientific much.

Far left is cringeworthy as the far right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Your Political Compass
Economic Left/Right: 5.0
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 3.9







No surprises here. I guess @jamahir is authoritarian left


----------



## jamahir

Soumitra said:


> Anyways people like @Shantanu_Left and @jamahir will celebrate. They have too much love for humanities and would love to shut down the progress STEM has made.



When did I say STEM should be shut down ? Only yesterday we were talking about microprocessors and some days ago I was mentioning on the forum a Soviet manned Mars mission whose plan was begun in the 1960s and supposed to be launched in 1980.

What I have said to you is that all technical training courses should be balanced with humanities so that the students don't exit the courses being complete drones bereft of empathy with human suffering. Isn't this one-sided thing what has been going on in India with all those hundreds of thousands of engineering and economics students exiting colleges every year ?



Soumitra said:


> Humanities people may shout all day but only STEM has real solutions to world problems.



Please tell me what solutions have the various Indian Institutes of Management and the 600-acre Lovely Professional University produced for the socio-economic problems in India.



Soumitra said:


> I guess @jamahir is authoritarian left



No.

Mine :


----------



## Soumitra

jamahir said:


> Please tell me what solutions have the various Indian Institutes of Management and the 600-acre Lovely Professional University produced for the socio-economic problems in India.



They train people to become entrepreneurs or
work in companies so that they earn money and get out of poverty. Many IIM alumni have started companies which employ thousands of people.

They don't have to do anything else for so called socio-economic problems because it is not their domain.



jamahir said:


> No.




I also invite @Shantanu_Left @ChennaiDude and @xeuss for the test.

https://www.politicalcompass.org/test


----------



## halupridol




----------



## jamahir

Soumitra said:


> They train people to become entrepreneurs or
> work in companies so that they earn money and get out of poverty. Many IIM alumni have started companies which employ thousands of people.



"Employing thousands" would have also been done by an older time governor of a king. No difference.

Almost all the outputs of these IIMs or LPU types remain in a life of middle class servitude.



Soumitra said:


> They don't have to do anything else for so called socio-economic problems because it is not their domain.



Whose domain is it then ?


----------



## Soumitra

jamahir said:


> "Employing thousands" would have also been done by an older time governor of a king. No difference.
> 
> Almost all the outputs of these IIMs or LPU types remain in a life of middle class servitude.
> 
> 
> 
> Whose domain is it then ?


Capitalism Good. Money is God


----------



## jamahir

Soumitra said:


> Capitalism Good. Money is God



Make that your signature.

By the way, are you unable to answer my point ?


----------



## Skull and Bones

jamahir said:


> When did I say STEM should be shut down ? Only yesterday we were talking about microprocessors and some days ago I was mentioning on the forum a Soviet manned Mars mission whose plan was begun in the 1960s and supposed to be launched in 1980.
> 
> What I have said to you is that all technical training courses should be balanced with humanities so that the students don't exit the courses being complete drones bereft of empathy with human suffering. Isn't this one-sided thing what has been going on in India with all those hundreds of thousands of engineering and economics students exiting colleges every year ?
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me what solutions have the various Indian Institutes of Management and the 600-acre Lovely Professional University produced for the socio-economic problems in India.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Mine :
> 
> View attachment 641078



Most business schools are crap, I agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Soumitra said:


> The real face of leftists all over the world has been revealed. They cant compete intellectually with Science and Technology so they are trying to #ShutDownSTEM. This #BlackLivesMatter is just an excuse. They want people to move away from STEM and focus on Humanities and Gender Studies and Racism Studies and Victim Studies and what not. People like @jamahir and @Shantanu_Left must be thrilled that the leftist have managed to sneak in people even in prestigious journals like Nature.
> 
> Humanities people may shout all day but only STEM has real solutions to world problems.
> 
> #BlackLivesMatter - use body cams developed by STEM
> #Coronavirus - STEM is developing a vaccine
> #FoodShortage - STEM develops high yield crops



@OsmanAli98 @PAKISTANFOREVER

@Alternatiiv
I'm sure you will support the shutdown of STEM just because one criminal white cop killed one black criminal convicted more than a dozen times and spent jail and prison.

For the info most students of STEM are immigrants anyways. You will find mostly Chinese, Indians, Pakistanis, Asians, Middle Eastern, lessor white or black presence, which means now they are targeting mostly communities from Asia continent. Is it our fault if we get admissions in STEM courses based on GPA?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

American Pakistani said:


> @OsmanAli98 @PAKISTANFOREVER
> 
> @Alternatiiv
> I'm sure you will support the shutdown of STEM just because one criminal white cop killed one black criminal convicted more than a dozen times and spent jail and prison.





Ideally, I would like to shut down all whites and blacks. Both are horrible people.......


----------



## American Pakistani

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Ideally, I would like to shut down all whites and blacks. Both are horrible people.......



Their social issues are their problem and any criminal should be handled by cop. Whether it is white cop black cop or whether it is white criminal or black. Pakistanis should not be stupid to fall for their issues. We were not even present there during civil war and slavery. Our concentration should be education, business and lobbying groups for our benefit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zhukov

Surprisingly Interesting.
I hate Communism and an open advocate of Free Markets and Strong Governments, God Believing and Fearing Religious person like everybody. And look what i get. Have to study more about Social Sciences. Can Anyone Interpret this result for me?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Psychic

I was called capitalist mullah (whatever that means) on pdf and these are the results





Dead centre........well almost.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

American Pakistani said:


> Their social issues are their problem and any criminal should be handled by cop. Whether it is white cop black cop or whether it is white criminal or black. Pakistanis should not be stupid to fall for their issues. We were not even present there during civil war and slavery. Our concentration should be education, business and lobbying groups for our benefit.






EXACTLY.........Also, blacks hate the police and law and order in general as they prevent them from committing crime which blacks think they are entitled to.


----------



## Hack-Hook

funny thing
* Economic Left/Right: -1.5 *
*Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.13 *




Something like Social Democracy, bet nobody could guess it


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Soumitra said:


> *Note from the editors: Nature joins #ShutDownSTEM*
> We will delay publication of the journal, and spend the day planning how to help eradicate anti-Black racism in academia and STEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Olivier Douliery/AFP via Getty
> 
> On 10 June, _Nature_ is joining #ShutDownSTEM #ShutDownAcademia #Strike4BlackLives, an initiative of STEM academics and organizations pausing their standard activities to focus on actions to eliminate anti-Black racism.
> 
> As we wrote earlier this week, _Nature_ stands against all forms of racism. We also recognize that _Nature_ is one of the white institutions that is responsible for bias in research and scholarship, and that we must strive harder to correct those injustices and amplify marginalized voices.
> 
> During the day, we will therefore be stopping business as usual to focus on what we can do better. This includes the following:
> 
> • We will delay online publication of this week’s issue by one day, to Thursday 11 June.
> 
> • We will almost exclusively work on and publish content about supporting Black people in academia and STEM. The sole exception is content related to the global pandemic of COVID-19.
> 
> • We will meet to discuss and begin planning how we can help eradicate racism from _Nature_, from academia and from STEM, and help support Black people in academia and STEM.
> 
> • We will spend time listening, reading, reflecting and educating ourselves on racism in STEM and how to address it.
> 
> Thank you for your support on this day. We hope you will join us.
> 
> https://www.nature.com/articles/d41...=organic&utm_campaign=NGMT_USG_JC01_GL_Nature






So much racism in STEM that East Asians, indians and non-black South Americans are doing better in STEM institutes than even White people!!!!..........

black lives matter:
ANYTHING where blacks are doing poorly in is WHITE RACISM.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271407537649258496

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChennaiDude

Soumitra said:


> They train people to become entrepreneurs or
> work in companies so that they earn money and get out of poverty. Many IIM alumni have started companies which employ thousands of people.
> 
> They don't have to do anything else for so called socio-economic problems because it is not their domain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also invite @Shantanu_Left @ChennaiDude and @xeuss for the test.
> 
> https://www.politicalcompass.org/test


Thanks for the offer- I am done taking tests man- Getting too old for such activities.


----------



## jamahir

Soumitra said:


>



This IT Cell worker and self-proclaimed Desh Bhakt, Shubham, needs to read the below story :

https://www.outlookindia.com/websit...wake-dead-mother-at-bihar-rail-station/353593


----------



## Soumitra

jamahir said:


> This IT Cell worker and self-proclaimed Desh Bhakt, Shubham, needs to read the below story :
> 
> https://www.outlookindia.com/websit...wake-dead-mother-at-bihar-rail-station/353593


Kitna rote rahoge uske peeche? For your kind she is just a poster of victimhood. You cry fake tears here. Some more sophisticated leftists will cry fake tears in Washington Post, New York Times and The Guardian. They will be paid in dollars which they will use to buy expensive champagne.

Let me ask you one thing. The students of IITs IIMs and LPUs don't claim to work for the upliftment of that woman. but the jhollachapps of JNU claim to have sympathy. What did they do?


----------



## Dalit

ChennaiDude said:


> Thanks for the offer- I am done taking tests man- Getting too old for such activities.



Another RSS oldie polluting this forum. What is it with you RSS oldies? You retire on PDF?


----------



## jamahir

Soumitra said:


> Kitna rote rahoge uske peeche? For your kind she is just a poster of victimhood.



Do you accept or not that she was a victim, that too of totally avoidable circumstances ?



Soumitra said:


> Let me ask you one thing. The students of IITs IIMs and LPUs don't claim to work for the upliftment of that woman. but the jhollachapps of JNU claim to have sympathy. What did they do?



Allow ( or even vote ) those jholachaaps to come to power. The socio-economic disparity and injustices in the country will greatly reduce in five years.


----------



## riscol

Getting rough there in London

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Wendy's set fire after man killed by police in Atlanta*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

What a country...being black is a capital crime in US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

https://m.twitch.tv/WOKE


----------



## Mugwop

beijingwalker said:


> What a country...being black is a capital crime in US.


I don't know about Black but being a brown conservative is equivalent to poop skin. 
On topic: Wendy's is awful in terms of fast food. It's pretty lowly of people to torch it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atan651

Chaotic America and racism has come to a boil. It's now whites against colored. Let's sit back and watch to our heart's content.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MayaBazar

beijingwalker said:


> What a country...being black is a capital crime in US.



Atlanta is the Black capital of the US.


----------



## GHALIB

beijingwalker said:


> *Wendy's set fire after man killed by police in Atlanta*



when it will subside down?


----------



## fallstuff

With all these things going on I'm surprised that the supermarket where cops were called on George Floyd for allegedly passing a $20 bill is still standing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## crankthatskunk

Mugwop said:


> I don't know about Black but being a brown conservative is equivalent to poop skin.
> On topic: Wendy's is awful in terms of fast food. It's pretty lowly of people to torch it.



Almost all Wendy's have disappeared in the UK in past decade. I have not seen one for years now.


----------



## mmr

Stop burning everything wtf.

Important thing is dont stop peaceful protest unless serious reform is done in criminal justice system...and police reform in local level...


----------



## gangsta_rap

KILL WHITEY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crusher

United States need a fundamental change in its constitution and would have to officially abolish the recognition of their self-created "races" based on skin color.


----------



## Aryzin

It’s not like he was unarmed, he passed out drunk at the Wendy’s drive thru and when he failed sobriety tests and was getting arrested for drunk driving, he fought the cops and took out a taser and shot at cops. Cops were justified.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pffffft

Angry Easterling said:


> KILL WHITEY


why you are living in whiteman country then?


----------



## Mugwop

crankthatskunk said:


> Almost all Wendy's have disappeared in the UK in past decade. I have not seen one for years now.


Their fries are just awful,salad is over priced,nuggets seem to be fine.
If you want the best fries go to arby's



pffffft said:


> why you are living in whiteman country then?


It's not a white man country.It belongs to Native Americans not bastardised european immigrants.



atan651 said:


> Chaotic America and racism has come to a boil. It's now whites against colored. Let's sit back and watch to our heart's content.


It's more of a Liberals against conservatives thing. You can see so many caucasians participating in blm protests. 
And you also have uncle toms and shit skin brown conservatives siding with conservatives.



MayaBazar said:


> Atlanta is the Black capital of the US.


Queer capital

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Mugwop said:


> Their fries are just awful,salad is over priced,nuggets seem to be fine.
> If you want the best fries go to arby's
> 
> 
> It's not a white man country.It belongs to Native Americans not bastardised european immigrants.
> 
> 
> It's more of a Liberals against conservatives thing. You can see so many caucasians participating in blm protests.
> And you also have uncle toms and shit skin brown conservatives siding with conservatives.
> 
> 
> Queer capital


@Mugwop Is there Pakistani Community in Haiti? Are there job opportunities for immigrants?



Mugwop said:


> Queer capital


Its said to be San Francisco
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/...dy of US metro,of tolerance and vibrant scene.


----------



## Mugwop

Pakistani Fighter said:


> @Mugwop Is there Pakistani Community in Haiti? Are there job opportunities for immigrants?


What are you trying to get at? The thread isn't about haiti is it?



Pakistani Fighter said:


> @Mugwop Is there Pakistani Community in Haiti? Are there job opportunities for immigrants?
> 
> 
> Its said to be San Francisco
> https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2019/jan/23/which-is-the-worlds-most-lgbt-friendly-city#:~:text=A study of US metro,of tolerance and vibrant scene.


I might be speculating when i say this but atlanta might pass san francisco someday.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Mugwop said:


> What are you trying to get at? The thread isn't about haiti is it?


No sorry


----------



## FuturePAF

mmr said:


> Stop burning everything wtf.
> 
> Important thing is dont stop peaceful protest unless serious reform is done in criminal justice system...and police reform in local level...



Insurances are not covering claims for business destroyed due to civil unrest and many business from these cities are quiting the cities to move to the suburbs. Minneapolis will become the next Detroit, hollowed out.

btw watch Dave Chappelle’s new special to understand that Blacks in America feel they must demand change now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Pakistani Fighter said:


> No sorry


There are no such opportunities in haiti but P.A has been there.


----------



## Sharma Ji

what do these rioters have against Wendy's ? 



beijingwalker said:


> What a country...being black is a capital crime in US.

















to be fair, black people are pretty much discriminated against the world over, it's not a good thing

and to be even fairer, they bring a lot of it upon themselves, at least here in India with the drug mule and peddling business.. they're tough as hell too, don't crack under even some pretty harsh 'interrogation' by some really tough cops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

dharmi said:


> what do these rioters have against Wendy's ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to be fair, black people are pretty much discriminated against the world over, it's not a good thing
> 
> and to be even fairer, they bring a lot of it upon themselves, at least here in India with the drug mule and peddling business.. they're tough as hell too, don't crack under even some pretty harsh 'interrogation' by some really tough cops.


----------



## obj 705A

dharmi said:


> what do these rioters have against Wendy's ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to be fair, black people are pretty much discriminated against the world over, it's not a good thing
> 
> and to be even fairer, they bring a lot of it upon themselves, at least here in India with the drug mule and peddling business.. they're tough as hell too, don't crack under even some pretty harsh 'interrogation' by some really tough cops.


nonsense, in the US being black is considered a crime punishible by death, when was the last time in China a Black person was killed because of his skin colour?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sharma Ji

obj 705A said:


> nonsense, in the US being black is considered a crime punishible by death, when was the last time in China a Black person was killed because of his skin colour?


That's ridiculous, their new air chief is the first black air chief. Their last president was a black man, there are a lot of black folk who support Trump.. I could go on..

They may have a lingering racism problem but have a look at the crime stats broken down demographically.. inconvenient truths. 

How much of the Chinese population is non Han ? China are basically an ethno state along with being authoritarians. The US is a multi cultural society and a secular liberal democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mmr

FuturePAF said:


> Insurances are not covering claims for business destroyed due to civil unrest and many business from these cities are quoting the cities to move to the suburbs. Minneapolis will become the next Detroit, hollowed out.
> 
> btw watch Dave Chappelle’s new special to understand that Blacks in America feel they must demand change now.


Yes i saw dave show yesterday. I never seen he is so pissed. 

This race issues might become main topic on November election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

beijingwalker said:


> *Wendy's set fire after man killed by police in Atlanta*



This is the unfortunate result and a side-effect of the George Floyd incident. Not that some of this kind of behavior didn't happen already by both, blacks and whites, but now I bet more people like this idiot will be empowered to think that they can run from an arrest and fight a pair of cops after drinking and driving and passing out in their car, and then punch the cops, take one of their tasers and run off and then point it and actually discharge it at one of the cops and not suffer any consequences lol. This kind of behavior will get worst now because guys like this idiot will think that he will be found to be the victim and the cops will get fired or charged or whatever. In other words, this defiant behavior will be empowered as a result of George Floyd and the ensuing result will be protests and riots and arrest and charges filed on those cops. I think it's an unfortunate side effect that was already bad to begin with, including transgressions from the police force as well. The cops are not innocent victims here, either. But the situation will be exacerbated, unfortunately.

You're drunk and passed out in your car after clearly driving it in that condition, you blow over the legal limit and so you're getting arrested, period! That will happen whether you're white, black, oriental, brown, middle-eastern or Russian. It doesn't matter since you are not allowed to drive over the legal limit of .08 in the majority of states around the country. You fight that and you dig yourself a much deeper hole. Best thing to do is fight it in court. Otherwise, if you don't end up getting shot, you'll have way more additional charges besides the DUI filed on you including resisting arrest, assault and battery of a peace officer and some of these charges can be serious felonies instead of misdemeanors.

I think the mayor was put in a tough spot and she had to do what she did in order to keep the peace in the city. But these cops will be found not guilty and the shooting will be justified and they'll probably be placed in a different police station in a different county or state. I doubt they can find them guilty in this case when this guy turned around and pointed the taser he stole from one of them and it even looked like he fired it.

Yes, the George Floyd killing was certainly a murder in some degree and should've never happened. This case, here? This guy is a complete moron behaving like a hardened criminal and totally at fault and I doubt the cops will be blamed for their actions. I just hope this empowerment doesn't get out of control since it's really skewed and misguided.


----------



## gangsta_rap

pffffft said:


> why you are living in whiteman country then?


i aint got no problmes here homie aint got a thing goin around im tight knowwhatimsayin
but i aint gonna have some cracka *** talk the talk cant have whitey goin around talkin up the trash talk like white trash das rite down in the hood we aint havin none of it


----------



## riscol

UK economy going to contract further by the looks of these riots. No brainer to easily draw the parallel between US and UK. Caucasians becoming minority in both countries is an irreversible trend. More riots and hostilities to be expected in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Someone didn't get their fried chicken today it seems.


Angry Easterling said:


> i aint got no problmes here homie aint got a thing goin around im tight knowwhatimsayin
> but i aint gonna have some cracka *** talk the talk cant have whitey goin around talkin up the trash talk like white trash das rite down in the hood we aint havin none of it


----------



## ChennaiDude

Dalit said:


> Another RSS oldie polluting this forum. What is it with you RSS oldies? You retire on PDF?


What you going to do about it- Nothing/Zilch.


----------



## Yankee-stani

*A Case for Actual Police Reform*
*De-funding the police or abolishing the police has been all of the buzz in the news and in circles in recent times. The point of this article is not to speculate in a false dichotomy of ideas as if our only options are private police, no police, or diet boot-licking. There is another alternative that was the intended form of law enforcement during the drafting of the constitution and existed imperfectly perfect as possible for hundreds of years now yet has slowly slipped to the sidelines as mayors and governs began to LARP like Presidents. That position and democratic system exists in a lesser form of its former self is your local county Sheriff.


There are two major distinctions that Sheriffs hold that separate them from all other forms of law enforcement. First and foremost, the Sheriff is elected directly by people living within a county and all of his deputies (people with authority extended to on his behalf) are directly beholden to the Sheriff. This is in stark contrast to a typical police department or state and federal agencies where the commissioner or the director is selected by politicians as well as everyone below being simply hired and in many cases moves up in rank by way of compliance with political agendas. A Sheriff on the other hand is entirely hired by us and is an example of social contract theory in practice, where the government rules purely with the consent of the governed.

Much unlike police departments where there has to be a large riot in order to get a trial and disturbing incompetency in cases like Daniel Shaver which resulted in the Cop getting a PTSD pension and public officials shift the blame despite being directly responsible for those departments. Nut jobs may slip through the cracks here and there but Sheriffs have a reputation to maintain with the public which is in direct contradiction with being soft on police brutality. In short, we hire Sheriffs with our vote who holds individual deputies responsible because he delegates his authority to them and all of the above are accountable to no one but us.


The second major difference is that the Sheriff is much like a military E-4 but on a much larger scale. Generally speaking, E-4s are the direct link between the boots on the ground and the upper chain of command, the mission and the action. How that relates to us is that the Sheriff has the authority to simply not enforce laws that we don’t want without any repercussions from political figures which is exemplified in the emergence of 2nd amendment sanctuary counties popping up throughout the country in defiance of state and federal bureaucracies most notably in Virginia, Colorado, and New Mexico. Even more recently there were Sheriffs that refused to enforce the lockdown in local municipalities. Mind you, the lockdown only succeeded in putting 40 million people out of work and raising stock prices of massive corporations. The whole point of the enlightenment and classical liberal ideals in the Constitution was to protect the individual from the federal government and delegating authority to the lowest level possible in a direct democratic manner.


There a multitude of factors that contributed to the Sheriffs being pushed aside into the jails and other functions that are generally not connected to the community. The easy solution would simply be to throw existing police departments under the authority of the sheriff and not the mayor. The mayor in larger cities will always have agendas beyond us in contrast to the Sheriff who is directly responsible to us and the Bill of Rights. From a socialist perspective there could be countless gripes with Americas past and present but there is no reason to throw the baby out with the bath water when there are topics that many people you wish to govern would already agree with and aren’t contradictory to socialism.
https://revolutionarysocialistnetwork.com/a-case-for-actual-police-reform/*


----------



## Yankee-stani

Kneel, or You Will be Knelt"
Kneeling before the #BlackLivesMatter cult seems to be acquiring something of a “voluntary-compulsory” character in the West (a Soviet era oxymoron signifying something that is voluntary in theory, but compulsory in practice, if you know what’s good for you).

Sure, you don’t _have_ to kneel.

But if you don’t kneel, you might draw the righteous ire of the mob – “become the focus of the protesters’ attention”, as the Herefordshire police in the UK recently advised its officers.

Refusing to take the knee may now also be a firing offense. The Russian manager of a Gucci store in Manhattan who refused to kneel at a corporate ceremony in honor of Saint Floyd was fired for her trouble the next day.

Still, Harry Potter-raised Westerners may do well to reflect that the guy who made the most famous “kneel or be knelt” demand in the fantasy genre, purportedly for a good cause, turned out to be the baddie.


https://www.unz.com/akarlin/kneel-or-you-will-be-knelt/

*The Rise Of Bourgeois Anarchism*

*



*
@Mangus Ortus Novem

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

In the wake of George Floyd's death in police custody, dozens of American Muslim organizations have come together to call for reform to policing practices, and to support black-led organizations.

“The victimization of unarmed Black Muslims has a long and troubling history,” said a coalition statement signed by more than 90 civil rights, advocacy, community and faith organizations. “As American Muslims, we will draw on our diversity, our strength, and our resilience to demand these reforms because Black lives matter.”

Proposed changes include prohibiting racial profiling and maneuvers that restrict the flow of blood or oxygen to the brain, such as choke holds; making it legally easier for prosecutors to hold law enforcement accountable; and redirecting police funding "into community health, education, employment and housing programs.”

The statement also calls for establishing “a federal standard that use of force be reserved as a last resort, only when absolutely necessary” and after exhausting all reasonable options.

“These demands are a floor for our groups and not a ceiling. Some would call for much more,” Farhana Khera, executive director of Muslim Advocates, one of the statement’s co-conveners, said in response to e-mailed questions. “We’re also urging all American Muslims to call their members of Congress right now and to demand a stronger response from them.”

Like members of other faith groups, many Muslims in America have joined in the outrage unleashed after Floyd, a black man, died after a white Minneapolis police officer pressed a knee to his neck. Groups from multiple denominations across faiths have publicly called for action against racism and aligned with the goals of peaceful demonstrators.

In street protests, statements, sermons and webinars, American Muslims have rallied against racism and discussed reforms.

“Muslim American organizations are committed to advocating at all levels to put an end to excessive use of force which has led to the murders of countless Black Americans,” said Iman Awad, legislative director of Emgage Action, one of the statement’s signatories. “Our message is that we will continue to fight but most importantly uplift the work being done by our Black leaders.”

Muslims in America are ethnically and racially diverse and Floyd’s death has also reinvigorated conversations about the treatment and representation of black Muslims in their own faith communities.

“I’m hopeful and heartened by the number and diversity of groups that have signed on,” said Kameelah Rashad, president of Muslim Wellness Foundation, also a co-convener. “That says to me that there’s at least recognition that we as a whole can no longer separate Islamophobia, anti-Black racism, surveillance, and violence. People are reconciling with the notion that means our struggles are intertwined.”

Now, she said, is the time for action.

“It’s vital that non-Black Muslims develop a respect for the resilience and resistance of Black people.”

The statement said: “Black people are often marginalized within the broader Muslim community. And when they fall victim to police violence, non-Black Muslims are too often silent, which leads to complicity.”

Moving forward, American Muslim communities must make space for black-led organizations, Awad said.

Also, “we must commit to having leadership positions which reflect the diversity of our faith community,” she said. “We cannot be successful until we have all voices represented at all levels within our organizational structures and our communities must do better.”

The statement said the demands represent only a “down payment” on needed reforms.

“If this deep-seated discrimination cannot be done away with through reform, then these systems will need to be abolished and re-imagined entirely.”

https://news.yahoo.com/muslims-join-demand-police-reforms-130012297.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

What about color blind Muslims?


----------



## Mugwop

The  justice system needs a reform more than the police does.
Ha! Trump doesn't like darkies standing up for themselves and poop skin brown conservatives are shedding tears too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mmr

Mugwop said:


> The  justice system needs a reform more than the police does.
> Ha! Trump doesn't like darkies standing up for themselves and poop skin brown conservatives are shedding tears too.


Brown skin conservatives was allow to immigrate cause of black led civil right movement in 1960s. Otherwise they would be sitting on there respective shit hole countries. Its hillarious when i see certain brown ppl whine about "black problem" in the west.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Song Hong

If the blacks have their ways, it will be disaster for humanity.

The blacks is neither fighting for social justice or crime. They are fighting for free lunch, in terms of racial quotas that benefit them and not others.

In addition, they are out to rid the world of cops. You do not want to live in a world without police. Gangs and criminals will fill the roles of maintaining certain set of rules. It will be a miserable world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

The only way to stop riots in US now.




Guys don't rail on me just trying to bring some light hearted humor to the situaution.
@Hamartia Antidote @Falcon26 @masterchief_mirza @

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yankee-stani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

Song Hong said:


> If the blacks have their ways, it will be disaster for humanity.
> 
> The blacks is neither fighting for social justice or crime. They are fighting for free lunch, in terms of racial quotas that benefit them and not others.
> 
> In addition, they are out to rid the world of cops. You do not want to live in a world without police. Gangs and criminals will fill the roles of maintaining certain set of rules. It will be a miserable world.



Please do elaborate more


----------



## Mugwop

El Sidd said:


> Please do elaborate more


What's there to elaborate? He's a viet! Them and philippines are the most racist mongoloids.
Who are known for white worshipping and boot-licking.



mmr said:


> Brown skin conservatives was allow to immigrate cause of black led civil right movement in 1960s. Otherwise they would be sitting on there respective shit hole countries. Its hillarious when i see certain brown ppl whine about "black problem" in the west.


Truth be told it's more of a police problem than a black problem but the media is instigating a race war.
brown conservatives are perpetuating the same non sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloud4000

Song Hong said:


> If the blacks have their ways, it will be disaster for humanity.
> 
> The blacks is neither fighting for social justice or crime. They are fighting for free lunch, in terms of racial quotas that benefit them and not others.
> 
> In addition, they are out to rid the world of cops. You do not want to live in a world without police. Gangs and criminals will fill the roles of maintaining certain set of rules. It will be a miserable world.



Thank you for your armchair analysis and your racism. 

The whole defunding the police movement doesn't mean any police but rebuilding the police to avoid such incidents. A movement I'm starting to embrace. Since 9/11, we have seen get worse as police across the US have been militarized to the point that they act less like police and more as occupiers of a conquered city.

Police reforms are much needed as well as legal forms. This whole war on vice needs to end, for one thing.

As blacks asking for a free lunch? How much of the United States was built on the backs of slavery? Who benefited most from slavery? It wasn't black people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

OsmanAli98 said:


> *That position and democratic system exists in a lesser form of its former self is your local county Sheriff.*



The local Sheriff usually runs the jail/prison/judicial system. I can't say they are looked at as better than regular police officers.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> The local Sheriff usually runs the jail/prison/judicial system. I can't say they are looked at as better than regular police officers.
> 
> View attachment 642332



You believe that LivePD and Cops have both been dropped by their respective networks? I thought that maybe it could happen with everything going with the police since things have gone wild, but LivePD was extremely popular I figured they would weather the storm since they also help find missing children and have nasty criminals found and arrested, but no. A&E had to cancel the show including PD Cam and LivePD Wanted as well as The First 48 Hours I think. I was a bit surprised at first but then it's understandable.

Imagine being this moron and knowing that you were essentially the idiot who caused all of this!? Oof.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## QWECXZ

'Murican democracy at its finest.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

Joshua Wong will keep quiet on all these incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Beast said:


> Joshua Wong will keep quiet on all these incident.



@Viva_Viet thinks highly of Joshua I think?


----------



## atan651

Anarchy and lawlessness in the US that ends with terrible police brutality!


----------



## Beast

KAL-EL said:


> @Viva_Viet thinks highly of Joshua I think?


Highly? The one who is highly in double standard? Isn't he the one shouting HK police brutality and attack on journalist? So he means white and black in US are non-human and don't deserve mention by him since he brag himself as some human right champion?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azadkashmir

george soros is loving it like mc-d. agent police officer - beat a few get the crowd going then other side agent protester provocateur break a few shops.


----------



## Ivan

*China and Russia should express grave concerns and condemn the brutality showcased by US police towards journalists. This should not go unnoticed. US has been doing the same with everyone else whenever they saw efforts by "authoritarian regimes" to "curtail press freedom."*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Extremely terrible, Human Rights for Journalists should be the most serious issue in world now.


----------



## Song Hong

I suggest those black supporters left their women folks in downtown LA at night. See if you still love blacks the next morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Song Hong said:


> If the blacks have their ways, it will be disaster for humanity.
> 
> The blacks is neither fighting for social justice or crime. They are fighting for free lunch, in terms of racial quotas that benefit them and not others.
> 
> In addition, they are out to rid the world of cops. You do not want to live in a world without police. Gangs and criminals will fill the roles of maintaining certain set of rules. It will be a miserable world.






If blacks run a country by themselves, the country will become like Sub-saharan Africa. Civilisation will cease to exist. Look what has happened to South Africa once the blacks started ruling it.



Song Hong said:


> I suggest those black supporters left their women folks in downtown LA at night. See if you still love blacks the next morning.






The black here will get away with it. He will say he attacked the defenceless lady because of racism and george floyd. The police will then release him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Song Hong

Liberia is run by USA black. The USA blacks impose the worst discrimination against the native blacks.

This country is a failed state of civil war and rampant racism.



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> If blacks run a country by themselves, the country will become like Sub-saharan Africa. Civilisation will cease to exist. Look what has happened to South Africa once the blacks started ruling it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Song Hong said:


> Liberia is run by USA black. The USA blacks impose the worst discrimination against the native blacks.
> 
> This country is a failed state of civil war and rampant racism.






Every country run entirely by blacks is failed. It's not a nice thing to say but it's the truth. If you think Liberia is bad, you obviously don't know about the situation in Haiti. If the Whites did not help the black african nations, they would all starve to death. For some reason, blacks blame all their failures on racism. It's never their fault.


----------



## jericho

Song Hong said:


> morning


Disgusting incident, I read the news and it says
"Police sources say he’s a registered sex offender who has been arrested about 101 times. Some include assault, harassment, resisting arrest and persistent sexual abuse. He’s due in court in July for arrests from earlier this year."
https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2020/06/16/92-year-old-woman-shoved-on-manhattan-sidewalk/



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The police will then release him.


If the news above is to be believe, he was released many times before, about 101 times.

Also the following incident happened in NYC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

jericho said:


> Disgusting incident, I read the news and it says
> "Police sources say he’s a registered sex offender who has been arrested about 101 times. Some include assault, harassment, resisting arrest and persistent sexual abuse. He’s due in court in July for arrests from earlier this year."
> https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2020/06/16/92-year-old-woman-shoved-on-manhattan-sidewalk/
> 
> 
> If the news above is to be believe, he was released many times before, about 101 times.
> 
> Also the following incident happened in NYC







Currently, blacks are running wild in the West commiting crime and murdering non-blacks with virtual impunity. They are a protected class. Anyone who stands up to them is labelled a racist. In the coming years, non-blacks will have had enough and will start fighting back. 



PS This black sex offender probably blames racism for his crimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Song Hong

The blacks has no aspiration but to get free lunch, asking everyone to impose affirmative black quota. They are loser and their aspiration will be disaster for humanity.

It is not as if they are fighting for socialism, and asking for affirmative quota for the poor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jericho

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Anyone who stands up to them is labelled a racist.


Too much polarization and/or political correctness probably made it difficult for law and order situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Song Hong said:


> The blacks has no aspiration but to get free lunch, asking everyone to impose affirmative black quota. They are loser and their aspiration will be disaster for humanity.
> 
> It is not as if they are fighting for socialism, and asking for affirmative quota for the poor.






Make sure you give them the free lunch otherwise you will be arrested for racism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Make sure you give them the free lunch otherwise you will be arrested for racism.


Make sure it's fried chicken or there will be a riot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Indus Pakistan said:


> Make sure it's fried chicken or there will be a riot.





In all seriousness, back in 2012 there was in some part of america. Some black women started fighting each other in KFC over a morsel of chicken and ended up stabbing one another. I think one of them died from their injuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakdefender

I think Hamid Mir needs to cover BLM protests


----------



## Yankee-stani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GriffinsRule

A much better one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ivan

Statue of 1st US President George Washington draped in American flag, set on fire and toppled.
He owned slaves.







This decade is very important. In all 3 religions voices for the end growing louder.


Ivan said:


> Statue of 1st US President George Washington draped in American flag, set on fire and toppled.
> He owned slaves.



So something big might just happen in America IDK.

*Deadly shooting occurs at activist-occupied section of Seattle | ABC News*





Now that's dumb, let the police do their job ..

These people are retards. This is them the other day trying to erect a Black Fist statue. Bunch of fucktards. 





USA became another Afghanistan these days



mike2000 is back said:


> Seems you have completely missed the point many are trying to make here. You keep bringing up this same discourse and avoid talking about the real cause of this injustices they are facing. You remind me of some Chinese members here who would also bring up similar arguments to justify any abuses carried out by their government against their people. Funny enough it's usually people like you who would be first to call them out on this.
> I guess it's usually hard to look in the mirror but easier to ask others to look into their mirror.
> 
> It's because of people like you that blacks will keep on being marginalised and feeling victimised by the system which has treated them as second class citizens for almost 400years bow since the times of slavery to civil rights movements to this present day. I guess we will keep seeing such movements and protest even during my children generation since I don't see the ingrained injustices in the American system being reformed or changed anytime soon. These people's forefathers, father's and now they themselves have been fighting and protesting against this same injustices and I'm sure their children's and children children's will keep fighting and protesting for the same thing 50 years from now. Well done America.



Long time ago, I told a black student to throw his trash away in class when he was done eating. You know what he said? He yelled stop treating me like a slave and I'm not going to throw that trash away. What do you think?



mike2000 is back said:


> Seems you have completely missed the point many are trying to make here. You keep bringing up this same discourse and avoid talking about the real cause of this injustices they are facing. You remind me of some Chinese members here who would also bring up similar arguments to justify any abuses carried out by their government against their people. Funny enough it's usually people like you who would be first to call them out on this.
> I guess it's usually hard to look in the mirror but easier to ask others to look into their mirror.
> 
> It's because of people like you that blacks will keep on being marginalised and feeling victimised by the system which has treated them as second class citizens for almost 400years bow since the times of slavery to civil rights movements to this present day. I guess we will keep seeing such movements and protest even during my children generation since I don't see the ingrained injustices in the American system being reformed or changed anytime soon. These people's forefathers, father's and now they themselves have been fighting and protesting against this same injustices and I'm sure their children's and children children's will keep fighting and protesting for the same thing 50 years from now. Well done America.









Ahmet Pasha said:


> This decade is very important. In all 3 religions voices for the end growing louder.
> 
> 
> So something big might just happen in America IDK.


https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...ng-memorial-honoring-black-civil-war-regiment

*George Floyd rioters deface 16 Boston statues, including memorial honoring black Civil War regiment*

*https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EZbaxiJWAAEaYwT?format=png&name=360x360*



Starlord said:


> Now that's dumb, let the police do their job ..



Nope, let them handle it. They don't want the police in the area, thats their problem.



Oldman1 said:


> Long time ago, I told a black student to throw his trash away in class when he was done eating. You know what he said? He yelled stop treating me like a slave and I'm not going to throw that trash away. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...ng-memorial-honoring-black-civil-war-regiment
> 
> *George Floyd rioters deface 16 Boston statues, including memorial honoring black Civil War regiment*
> 
> *https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EZbaxiJWAAEaYwT?format=png&name=360x360*



Racism is wrong. Racism and racial profiling is a huge problem in the US.

Your personal story and experience doesn't in any way change this fact.

Oh my my. How America is falling to smithereens. Godspeed!



Dalit said:


> Racism is wrong. Racism and racial profiling is a huge problem in the US.
> 
> Your personal story and experience doesn't in any way change this fact.



No, its many other blacks like to use the race card to cover up their mistakes, ignorance, etc. I guarantee it.

Taking down statue of Washington and Jefferson will not help blacks an iota. They still be poor, rapist, murderer, thieves, everywhere they go.

Instead of pull down this and that, and blame others for racism, blacks should soul search why are they raping and murdering so much.




Oldman1 said:


> No, its many other blacks like to use the race card to cover up their mistakes, ignorance, etc. I guarantee it.





Song Hong said:


> Taking down statue of Washington and Jefferson will not help blacks an iota. They still be poor, rapist, murderer, thieves, everywhere they go.
> 
> Instead of pull down this and that, and blame others for racism, blacks should soul search why are they raping and murdering so much.



US is dividing people vertically by color to cover the horizontal division by class.

Blacks are living in shyt hole does not mean they are non racist. Now widely reported in MSM that blacks hate and assault East Asians, due to envy.

Blacks can fcuk among themselves and enjoy their herpes (90% will get it eventually). Dirty race.




Char said:


> US is dividing people vertically by color to cover the horizontal division by class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## riscol

Better luck next time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cliftonite

America ki maa ki bhoot. 

Poore dunya bhar ko apna playground banaya. Ab khud ke ghar mein hua tou kesa laga.


----------



## Nan Yang

*John Wayne's Name May Be Stripped From Airport for White Supremacy Remarks*
BY MATT KEELEY ON 6/27/20 AT 9:28 PM EDT

The John Wayne Airport in Santa Ana, California may revert to its original name of the Orange County Airport.

Friday, the Democratic Party of Orange County (DPOC) issued an emergency resolution to rename the airport, due to a number of racist comments the actor, born Marion Robert Morrison, made.

"Orange County is now a diverse region far different from the time when John Wayne was chosen as namesake for the airport," the DPOC wrote. The John Wayne Airport was given that name in 1979, the same year the actor died.

"There have been numerous calls to remove John Wayne's namesake from Orange County's airport because of Wayne's white supremacist, anti-LGBT, and anti-Indigenous views which were shared in part in a a 1971 interview, where Wayne is quoted saying, 'I believe in white supremacy' and 'I don't feel guilty about the fact that five or 10 generations ago these people were slaves,'" the DPOC added.





John Wayne portrays Cole Thorton in this photo taken on the set of the 1966 western movie 'El Dorado.'SILVER SCREEN COLLECTION/GETTY

The 1971 interview in question appeared in _Playboy_ magazine. In a question about Black activist Angela Davis saying that some people would revoke her teaching credentials because she is Black, Wayne said he didn't believe in giving authority to "irresponsible" people.

"With a lot of blacks, there's quite a bit of resentment along with their dissent, and possibly rightfully so. But we can't all of a sudden get down on our knees and turn everything over to the leadership of the blacks. I believe in white supremacy until the blacks are educated to a point of responsibility. I don't believe in giving authority and positions of leadership and judgment to irresponsible people," Wayne said.

"I don't feel guilty about the fact that five or 10 generations ago these people were slaves. Now, I'm not condoning slavery. It's just a fact of life, like the kid who gets infantile paralysis and has to wear braces so he can't play football with the rest of us. I will say this, though: I think any black who can compete with a white today can get a better break than a white man. I wish they'd tell me where in the world they have it better than right here in America," he said later in the interview.

In the same interview, Wayne also said "I don't feel we did wrong in taking this great country away from" indigenous people, saying "There were great numbers of people who needed new land, and the Indians were selfishly trying to keep it for themselves."

This is not the first time efforts have been made to change the name of John Wayne Airport. In 2019, there was a push to rename the airport after the _Playboy_ interview resurfaced on Twitter.

Ada Briceño, chair of the DPOC, told the _Los Angeles Times_, the move to rename the airport is similar to the efforts to rename U.S. military bases named after Confederate figures and pull down statues of Confederate leaders. Briceño said it's part of "a national movement to remove white supremacist symbols and names [that are] reshaping American institutions, monuments, businesses, nonprofits, sports leagues and teams."

_Newsweek_ reached out to John Wayne Enterprises, LLC, for comment. This story will be updated with any response.

Wayne started his acting career in 1929, appearing in the film _Words and Music_ as Duke Morrison. He was given the stage name John Wayne in his next role, and his first starring role, in 1930's _The Big Trail_. Though that film flopped commercially, after his breakout role in 1939's _Stagecoach_, directed by John Ford, with whom Wayne would work nearly two dozen more times. For much of his career, Wayne appeared in the Top Ten Money Makers Poll of films between 1949 and 1971, appearing more times than any other actor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## obj 705A

*Pro Israel NGO says that BLM is anti semitic*

UK Jewish activists have lashed out at the British chapter of Black Lives Matter over its pro-Palestinian tweets. They say the anti-racist movement's criticism had anti-Semitic undertones.
BLM UK posted a series of tweets on Sunday, criticizing Israel over its plans to annex occupied Palestinian territories and calling for solidarity with the Palestinian cause. One of the earlier posts stated that _“mainstream British politics is gagged of the right to critique Zionism, and Israel’s settler colonial pursuits”._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277177624884850689
That particular part prompted a furious backlash from the British NGO Campaign Against Antisemitism (CAA).

_“Zionism is the movement for the self-determination of Jews,”_ CAA tweeted in response. _“So-called ‘anti-Zionism’ exclusively denies Jews that universal right and is therefore anti-Semitic.”_

_“Educate yourselves. You cannot fight prejudice with prejudice,”_ it added.

BLM responded by posting a series of tweets rejecting the notion that criticizing Israeli policies towards Palestinians equated to anti-Semitism, insisting that _“ours is a united fight against colonialism in all its forms. Justice is indivisible.”_
_
Israel is currently trying to whip up international support for its plans to annex large parts of Palestinian territories as part of the US’ “vision for peace” initiative. The Palestinian Authority has strongly rejected the initiative, while many nations have said the move would seriously undermine the peace process. Some have even called for sanctions against Israel over the plans._

https://www.rt.com/uk/493203-blm-uk-anti-semitism/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

This clown went from thug to crybaby in less than a minute! lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278454476953640960

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Gomig-21 said:


> This clown went from thug to crybaby in less than a minute! lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278454476953640960



LOL at imam of peace. This fake persona is anything, but an imam of peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sharma Ji

you'll be servin' hard times !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Gomig-21 said:


> This clown went from thug to crybaby in less than a minute! lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278454476953640960






You're wrong.He actually needed the money to study for a degree in Physics at Harvard so he could eventually work for NASA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakFactor

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> You're wrong.He actually needed the money to study for a degree in Physics at Harvard so he could eventually work at NASA.



Lol. During these riots I have a client in the City of Chicago running a cell phone shop himself. A group of 20 people came at once and 2 got behind a counter the owners father freaked out and shot one bullet — went though one guys torso killing him and grazing a 15 year old thief as well — both were arrested and later released due to not fault of their own and they have the video evidence as well. 
The family of the killed is coming back saying he went there to pay his phone bill, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

PakFactor said:


> Lol. During these riots I have a client in the City of Chicago running a cell phone shop himself. A group of 20 people came at once and 2 got behind a counter the owners father freaked out and shot one bullet — went though one guys torso killing him and grazing a 15 year old thief as well — both were arrested and later released due to not fault of their own and they have the video evidence as well.
> The family of the killed is coming back saying he went there to pay his phone bill, lol.




Brave man.

If you don't let blacks commit crime, rape or murder you then you must be an evil nazi racist that is promoting White supremacy............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

mufuggin shoot up a honkey teach these crackers some manners
aint no place for racis *** whitey no more

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Dalit

*Elijah McClain: Denver officers fired for pictures mocking man's death*





The images showed the officers grinning as they re-enacted the chokehold

Three US police officers in Colorado have been sacked after they shared photos re-enacting a chokehold used on a black man who later died.

Elijah McClain, 23, died in August last year after being stopped by police.

Another officer resigned over the matter. A local police chief called the images "beyond comprehension".

Mr McClain's case attracted renewed focus in the wake of the death of George Floyd, another unarmed African-American who died in police custody.

The officers who were fired were named as Jason Rosenblatt, Erica Marrero and Kyle Dittrich. The fourth, Jaron Jones, resigned on Tuesday.

Vanessa Wilson, the acting police chief in the Denver suburb of Aurora, where the incident took place, called the images a crime against humanity and decency.

"We are ashamed, we are sickened, and we are angry about what I have to share," she told a news conference.

"While the allegations of this internal affairs case are not criminal, they are a crime against humanity and decency. To even think about doing such a thing is beyond comprehension and it is reprehensible."

One of the pictures shows former officers Dittrich and Jones imitating a neck hold, while Marrero smiles to their left.

Jason Rosenblatt was sent the photos by text and responded "ha ha".

Chief Wilson said she held off releasing the photos until she could share them with Mr McClain's family. Their lawyer called the images "appalling".

*What happened to Elijah McClain?*
Mr McClain was walking in Aurora on 24 August last year when he was stopped by three police officers.

A district attorney report later said there had been an emergency call about a "suspicious person" matching his description.

There was a struggle after Mr McClain resisted contact with the officers, who wanted to search him to see if he was armed, the report says. On body cam footage Mr McClain can be heard saying, "I'm an introvert, please respect my boundaries that I am speaking."

One of the officers then says "he is going for your gun", and they wrestle him to the ground and put him in a chokehold.

The report says Mr McClain lost consciousness, was released from the chokehold, and began to struggle again.

The officers called for assistance, with fire fighters and an ambulance responding. A medic injected Mr McClain with ketamine to sedate him.

Mr McClain was then put in "soft restraints" on a stretcher and put inside the ambulance. The medic who had administered the drug then noticed that Mr McClain's chest "was not rising on its own, and he did not have a pulse". He was declared brain dead on 27 August.

Mr McClain's family allege that the officers used excessive force for about 15 minutes as Mr McClain vomited, begged for them to stop and repeatedly told them he could not breathe. The officers also threatened to set a police dog on him, the family said.

An coroner's autopsy found the cause of death to be undetermined.

Colorado Governor Jared Polis has appointed a special prosecutor to review the case. Earlier this month, Aurora police banned the chokehold used on Mr McClain. New rules also say officers must intervene if they see a colleague using excessive force.

www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-53287892

*White couple charged for threatening black family*






Jillian Wuestenberg was filmed pointing the gun at the family

A white husband and wife have been charged after the woman pulled a gun on a black mother and her children during a confrontation in a car park.

Footage of the incident in Orion Township, near Detroit, has been viewed millions of times on social media.

It shows Jillian Wuestenberg pointing the cocked gun and shouting: "Get away."

Local Sheriff Michael Bouchard said the confrontation had stemmed from a "bump" at the entrance to a restaurant.

The Wuestenbergs have both been charged with felonious assault. They each had a loaded firearm, the sheriff said. The black family was not armed.

Ahmaud Arbery went jogging. Why did he die?
Woman sacked after calling police on black man
Ms Wuestenberg, 32, is alleged to have bumped into 15-year-old Makayla Green, whose mother Takelia Hill then demands an apology. Both she and her daughter are filming.

Ms Wuestenberg gets into her vehicle, driven by her husband Eric, 42, but the argument escalates and she reappears brandishing a gun and pointing it at Makayla and her mother.

Several people called the police and the couple were arrested, Sheriff Bouchard said.

"Let's have a little more tolerance for each other and not being so quick to react," he told a news conference. "If someone is doing something improper or unfair, I tell my family and friends to look away. This is not the moment to plant your flag."

Oakland County Chief Executive David Coulter said he had been "deeply disturbed" by the incident on 1 July.

"This behaviour is unacceptable. I wholly expect the prosecutor to bring charges that reflect the severity of the incident." he said.

*What happened during the argument?*
Makayla Green told the Detroit News that she had been bumped by Ms Wuestenberg.

"Before I could walk into Chipotle, this woman was coming out, and I had moved out the way so she can walk out," she told The Detroit News.

"She bumped me, and I said, 'excuse you'. And then she started cussing me out and saying things like I was invading her personal space."

Makayla then called her mother over because she was scared, she said.

The footage shows the argument continuing during which Ms Wuestenberg is accused of being racist.

From the car, Ms Wuestenberg says: "You cannot just walk around calling white people racist."

"White people aren't racist... I care about you, and I'm sorry if you had an incident that has made someone make you feel like that. No one is racist," she says.

When the car begins reversing, Ms Hill is behind it and knocks on the back of the car. Ms Wuestenberg then jumps out and shouts "get back" and "back up" along with several expletives.

www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-53282548


----------



## gangsta_rap

Dalit said:


> Jillian Wuestenberg was filmed pointing the gun at the family



crackers man there aint no fixin whitey real talk aint no fixin for honkeys 
whitey oughta know when honkeys get all worked up n shit they start pointing them guns on each others faces too knowwhatimsayin


----------



## Muhammed45

headlines to you.

 
RT
LIVE

facebook
twitter
youtube
instagram

HomeUSA News

*‘F**k the American flag’: WATCH BLM protesters stomp on & BURN US flag outside White House (VIDEO)*
5 Jul, 2020 03:19 / Updated 1 hour ago




A group of protesters burn an American flag during a protest against racial inequality and police violence near Black Lives Matter Plaza, during Fourth of July holiday, in Washington, U.S., July 4, 2020. © REUTERS/Leah Millis

183
Follow RT on


A group of Black Lives Matter protesters in Washington DC marked July 4 by trampling on the American flag before setting it on fire, arguing that the US state symbol represents “slavery, genocide and war.”
Footage showing protesters mocking the US flag began making the rounds online on Saturday evening.





© REUTERS/Leah Millis
One of the videos, filmed at a square outside the White House that was officially named 'Black Lives Matter Plaza' in the wake of the protests, shows a young black woman dancing on the American flag, as another female protester with a megaphone in her hand can be heard shouting: _“F**k the Fourth of July. F**k the American flag. That’s what we are saying.” _

#BLM protesters dance and step on American flag on Blacks Lives Matter Plaza in DC pic.twitter.com/zIwNrFSLoy

— Jorge Ventura Media (@VenturaReport) July 4, 2020
Another video shows the chanting woman being confronted by a man, wearing a T-shirt emblazoned with the name of Jesus.

ALSO ON RT.COM‘F**ktheFourth’ trending on Twitter as liberals & conservatives lock horns over Independence Day celebrations
_“What does the American flag represent?”_ the woman asks, prompting him to respond: _“America. Every citizen that lives in America.”_The protester with a megaphone then argues that the banner is a symbol of slavery, saying_ “it was built on the back of slaves.”_

"F*** the 4th of July, F*** the American flag" #BLM protester tells Trump supporter pic.twitter.com/HW3BcDXlll

— Jorge Ventura Media (@VenturaReport) July 4, 2020
Other videos show protesters stomping on the flag and preparing to set it alight.

Protesters outside the White House are getting ready to burn the American flag: pic.twitter.com/oB7fBbbI9P

— Julio Rosas (@Julio_Rosas11) July 5, 2020
Protesters rejoice when the banner finally catches fire, and then begin chanting as guided by one of the group’s leaders: _“We knew what this flag represents: One, two, three, four, slavery, genocide and war, five, six, seven, eight, America was never great.”_

Protesters outside the White House have now set a big American flag on fire while chanting: America was never great! pic.twitter.com/448IPYUR0y

— Julio Rosas (@Julio_Rosas11) July 5, 2020
The torching stunt had been touted as a _“flag burning challenge”_ and was reportedly organized by the Revolutionary Communist Party, or RevCom.

Refuse Fascism is out here in front of the White House. They plan to participate in the “#FlagBurningChallenge” at 7:30. I plan to livestream when that happens.Last year, the Proud Boys showed up and got into a fight with them. pic.twitter.com/7Uw52vuXyh

— Ford Fischer (@FordFischer) July 4, 2020
While the flag went up in flames to cheers from the public, some protesters were apparently not on board with the idea. As the same group attempted to burn a number of hand-sized American flags, they were confronted by fellow activists, arguing that such an action would play right into the hands of the Trump administration.

Things got tense at Black Lives Matter plaza when RevCom, short for Revolutionary Communist Party, attempted to burn a few small American flags only for other protesters to run in and confront them. “This is what they want, don’t give it to them,” someone says. pic.twitter.com/FIby1j7mc7

— Alejandro Alvarez (@aletweetsnews) July 5, 2020


_Think your friends would be interested? Share this story!_


----------



## gambit

This thread is a magnificent waste of time and bandwidth. Nothing will happen to the US. I recently moved cross country and am just a couple hrs away from one of the major riot areas in the East Coast.

One of my neighbors is a black grandmother. What she said next is an indictment against the Black Lives Matter (BLM) so called 'movement'. In short, there is no such 'movement'. I remember her words verbatim: "When I saw white boys break windows then black boys loot, I know it stopped being about George Floyd." That was on the 4th day of the riots. Today, we have BET Robert Johnson told America that black folks are laughing at white folks over BLM. When I have a black grandma and a black CEO who noted the same thing, it is essentially over. For the average Americans, now that BLM leaders admitted that they are Marxists, it really is over.

In the long run, police reforms will occur. The reforms are due, anyway. But as far as BLM as a 'movement' go, they will have their 15 minutes of fame -- figuratively speaking -- but they will be reduced to nothing more than a fringe group.


----------



## donkeykong

Expect more of this as US becomes a new Mexico/Brazil in the near future. As minorities become majorities, USA is going to lose their superpower status.


----------



## Brainsucker

This is what you call freedom. So enjoy it.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/06/us/children-killed-holiday-weekend/index.html

*At least 6 children were killed by gun violence across the nation this holiday weekend*





Four child victims of gun violence in the US over the holiday weekend pictured from left: Natalie Wallace, Davon McNeal, Secoriea Turner, and Royta De'Marco Giles Jr.
(CNN)At least six children were killed in shootings across the country over the holiday weekend, sparking calls from officials to end the gun violence plaguing their communities.

The children, ages 6 to 14, were all shot and killed while doing everyday things -- riding in mom's car, walking in a mall, and playing in a yard with their cousins.






*Secoriea Turner, 8, Atlanta*
In Atlanta, eight-year-old Secoriea Turner, was sitting in a car with her mother and another adult when gunshots rang out Saturday night on University Ave SW near I-75/85 Saturday night.

As the driver tried to pull into a parking lot on Pryor Road, near where Rayshard Brooks died at the hands of police, someone opened fire on the vehicle, police said.




Secoriea Turner was sitting in the car when she was fatally shot in Atlanta.

Someone had placed illegal barricades in the area, according to police.
Mayor Keisha Lance Bottoms begged anyone with information to come forward, and a $10,000 reward for information in the case has been announced by Crime Stoppers.
"We're fighting the enemy within when we are shooting each other up in our streets," the mayor said at a press conference Sunday. "You shot and killed a baby. And it wasn't one shooter, there was at least two shooters," she said.

Georgia Governor Brian Kemp offered his condolences to Secoriea's family on Sunday posting on Twitter, "Our hearts absolutely break for this precious life senselessly taken.
*Royta De'Marco Giles, 8, Hoover, Alabama*

On Friday in Hoover, Alabama, another 8-year-old was shot and killed while in a mall.
Royta De'Marco Giles Jr. was one of four "innocent bystanders caught in the cross fire," when a gun battle started between a group of men inside the Riverchase Galleria mall, a press release from the Hoover Police Department said.
The young boy had just finished second grade at Jonesboro Elementary School, a statement from Bessemer City Schools said.




Royta De'Marco Giles was shot and killed when he was caught in the crossfire of a shooting at a mall in Hoover, Alabama.

"Our hearts are simply broken at the tragic loss of Giles. We are here for the family in every way possible, and we ask that everyone lifts the mother, family, and our school community in your prayers. This is tough," Bessemer City Schools superintendent, Dr. Autumm Jeter said in a statement to CNN.
Giles was described as a "smart child, who was a jewel, with big dreams of someday entering the music industry," according to the statement.
A suspect has been arrested on charges, and police have released additional surveillance images of several persons of interest they are seeking in connection to the child's death.


*Davon McNeal, 11, Washington DC*
Davon McNeal, 11, was visiting family in Southeast Washington when a group of five men began shooting around 9:30 p.m. Saturday, police said.
His grandfather, John Ayala -- who founded the DC chapter of the Guardian Angels and has been fighting against gun violence for many years -- said his grandson jumped out of the car to run into his aunt's house to grab a phone charger.




Davon McNeal was visiting family when he was shot in Washington DC.

McNeal's mother heard the gunshots and saw her son duck to the ground, thinking he was trying to dodge the bullets, Ayala said.
But then she saw her son wasn't moving and noticed the blood. "She saw he was hit in the head," said Ayala, who was not there at the time. When he arrived at the hospital, he found out his grandson was dead.
"His mom was just crying, 'My baby! They took my baby!'" Ayala said.
Mayor Muriel Bowser announced a $25,000 reward for information leading to the arrest of those responsible.
"The public's help is dire in bringing to justice the perpetrators of the horrendous killing of 11-year old Davon McNeal," the mayor said in a tweet announcing the reward.


*Natalia Wallace, 7, Chicago*
A group of children were playing in the yard in Chicago's Austin neighborhood when three suspects exited a light colored vehicle and fired shots at a group gathered outside a home on the 100 block of North Latrobe Ave, police said.
Seven-year-old Natalia Wallace, identified to CNN affiliate WBBM by family members, was shot in the head and transported to Stroger Hospital where she died, Chicago Police told CNN.




Natalia Wallace was shot while playing with cousins in a yard in the Austin neighborhood of Chicago.

Natalia was "sweet, shy, loving, and good at math," and had just finished first grade, her family told WBBM.
"Kids outside playing, they shouldn't have to worry about guns and people shooting," Natalia's father, Nathan Wallace, told the affiliate.
"Chicago. Austin. You got to be tired of this," Chief Fred Waller said when speaking with reporters. "Chicago's heart gets broken again. Austin's heart gets broken again. You got to be tired of this, because d*** it, I'm tired of this," Waller said.
Mayor Lori Lightfoot called on anyone with information to come forward and said the violence has "happened for far too long,"
"Tonight a 7 year old in Austin joined a list of teenagers and children whose hopes and dreams were ended by the barrel of a gun," Lightfoot said in a tweet.
"As a city we must wrap our arms around our youth so they understand there's a future for them that isn't wrapped up in gun violence."
In another shooting in Chicago, a 14-year-old was among four killed on July 4.






*Six-year-old killed in San Francisco*
Police in San Francisco announced Sunday night that they were investigating the "senseless homicide" of a 6-year-old boy from Bayview.
The boy was found suffering from a gunshot wound after police received a call for a shooting around 10:44 p.m. Saturday night, according to a news release from the police department.
A second person was taken to the hospital from the scene and treated for non life-threatening injuries.
No arrests have been made and there was no suspect description available, the release said.
"Senseless violence like this that could so tragically claim the life of a small child is unacceptable in our City, and the San Francisco Police Department stands with the Bayview Hunter's Point community in its determination to bring the perpetrator or perpetrators to justice," Chief of Police William Scott said in the release.

*Shootings across the US*
Children weren't the only victims of gun violence, as shootings killed some and injured many others in several cities across the US over the holiday weekend.
New York saw at least 44 shooting incidents which affected 63 victims, according to NYPD statistics.
In one incident, two officers were injured when a bullet struck the front windshield of a marked radio patrol vehicle in the Bronx just before midnight July 4, the NYPD said. Both were treated for minor injuries. An NYPD source said it was not known whether the bullet was stray or intentionally fired and they are still trying to identify the shooter.
And in Chicago, 75 people had been shot over the weekend as of early Sunday, 13 of them fatally, according to CNN affiliate WLS.
CNN"s Sharif Paget, Bill Kirkos, Kay Jones, Chuck Johnston, Nicky Robertson, Lauren Koenig and Mary Kay Mallonee contributed to this report.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

gambit said:


> This thread is a magnificent waste of time and bandwidth. Nothing will happen to the US. I recently moved cross country and am just a couple hrs away from one of the major riot areas in the East Coast.
> 
> One of my neighbors is a black grandmother. What she said next is an indictment against the Black Lives Matter (BLM) so called 'movement'. In short, there is no such 'movement'. I remember her words verbatim: "When I saw white boys break windows then black boys loot, I know it stopped being about George Floyd." That was on the 4th day of the riots. Today, we have BET Robert Johnson told America that black folks are laughing at white folks over BLM. When I have a black grandma and a black CEO who noted the same thing, it is essentially over. For the average Americans, now that BLM leaders admitted that they are Marxists, it really is over.
> 
> In the long run, police reforms will occur. The reforms are due, anyway. But as far as BLM as a 'movement' go, they will have their 15 minutes of fame -- figuratively speaking -- but they will be reduced to nothing more than a fringe group.


ohhh good to see you still around gambit! for a moment I thought you may have caught corona and died..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

大汉奸柳传志 said:


> ohhh good to see you still around gambit! for a moment I thought you may have caught corona and died..



He never went anywhere. He logs into PDF almost everyday.

America is on fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/06/us/children-killed-holiday-weekend/index.html
> 
> *At least 6 children were killed by gun violence across the nation this holiday weekend*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four child victims of gun violence in the US over the holiday weekend pictured from left: Natalie Wallace, Davon McNeal, Secoriea Turner, and Royta De'Marco Giles Jr.
> (CNN)At least six children were killed in shootings across the country over the holiday weekend, sparking calls from officials to end the gun violence plaguing their communities.
> 
> The children, ages 6 to 14, were all shot and killed while doing everyday things -- riding in mom's car, walking in a mall, and playing in a yard with their cousins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Secoriea Turner, 8, Atlanta*
> In Atlanta, eight-year-old Secoriea Turner, was sitting in a car with her mother and another adult when gunshots rang out Saturday night on University Ave SW near I-75/85 Saturday night.
> 
> As the driver tried to pull into a parking lot on Pryor Road, near where Rayshard Brooks died at the hands of police, someone opened fire on the vehicle, police said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secoriea Turner was sitting in the car when she was fatally shot in Atlanta.
> 
> Someone had placed illegal barricades in the area, according to police.
> Mayor Keisha Lance Bottoms begged anyone with information to come forward, and a $10,000 reward for information in the case has been announced by Crime Stoppers.
> "We're fighting the enemy within when we are shooting each other up in our streets," the mayor said at a press conference Sunday. "You shot and killed a baby. And it wasn't one shooter, there was at least two shooters," she said.
> 
> Georgia Governor Brian Kemp offered his condolences to Secoriea's family on Sunday posting on Twitter, "Our hearts absolutely break for this precious life senselessly taken.
> *Royta De'Marco Giles, 8, Hoover, Alabama*
> 
> On Friday in Hoover, Alabama, another 8-year-old was shot and killed while in a mall.
> Royta De'Marco Giles Jr. was one of four "innocent bystanders caught in the cross fire," when a gun battle started between a group of men inside the Riverchase Galleria mall, a press release from the Hoover Police Department said.
> The young boy had just finished second grade at Jonesboro Elementary School, a statement from Bessemer City Schools said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royta De'Marco Giles was shot and killed when he was caught in the crossfire of a shooting at a mall in Hoover, Alabama.
> 
> "Our hearts are simply broken at the tragic loss of Giles. We are here for the family in every way possible, and we ask that everyone lifts the mother, family, and our school community in your prayers. This is tough," Bessemer City Schools superintendent, Dr. Autumm Jeter said in a statement to CNN.
> Giles was described as a "smart child, who was a jewel, with big dreams of someday entering the music industry," according to the statement.
> A suspect has been arrested on charges, and police have released additional surveillance images of several persons of interest they are seeking in connection to the child's death.
> 
> 
> *Davon McNeal, 11, Washington DC*
> Davon McNeal, 11, was visiting family in Southeast Washington when a group of five men began shooting around 9:30 p.m. Saturday, police said.
> His grandfather, John Ayala -- who founded the DC chapter of the Guardian Angels and has been fighting against gun violence for many years -- said his grandson jumped out of the car to run into his aunt's house to grab a phone charger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davon McNeal was visiting family when he was shot in Washington DC.
> 
> McNeal's mother heard the gunshots and saw her son duck to the ground, thinking he was trying to dodge the bullets, Ayala said.
> But then she saw her son wasn't moving and noticed the blood. "She saw he was hit in the head," said Ayala, who was not there at the time. When he arrived at the hospital, he found out his grandson was dead.
> "His mom was just crying, 'My baby! They took my baby!'" Ayala said.
> Mayor Muriel Bowser announced a $25,000 reward for information leading to the arrest of those responsible.
> "The public's help is dire in bringing to justice the perpetrators of the horrendous killing of 11-year old Davon McNeal," the mayor said in a tweet announcing the reward.
> 
> 
> *Natalia Wallace, 7, Chicago*
> A group of children were playing in the yard in Chicago's Austin neighborhood when three suspects exited a light colored vehicle and fired shots at a group gathered outside a home on the 100 block of North Latrobe Ave, police said.
> Seven-year-old Natalia Wallace, identified to CNN affiliate WBBM by family members, was shot in the head and transported to Stroger Hospital where she died, Chicago Police told CNN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalia Wallace was shot while playing with cousins in a yard in the Austin neighborhood of Chicago.
> 
> Natalia was "sweet, shy, loving, and good at math," and had just finished first grade, her family told WBBM.
> "Kids outside playing, they shouldn't have to worry about guns and people shooting," Natalia's father, Nathan Wallace, told the affiliate.
> "Chicago. Austin. You got to be tired of this," Chief Fred Waller said when speaking with reporters. "Chicago's heart gets broken again. Austin's heart gets broken again. You got to be tired of this, because d*** it, I'm tired of this," Waller said.
> Mayor Lori Lightfoot called on anyone with information to come forward and said the violence has "happened for far too long,"
> "Tonight a 7 year old in Austin joined a list of teenagers and children whose hopes and dreams were ended by the barrel of a gun," Lightfoot said in a tweet.
> "As a city we must wrap our arms around our youth so they understand there's a future for them that isn't wrapped up in gun violence."
> In another shooting in Chicago, a 14-year-old was among four killed on July 4.
> 
> 
> View attachment 648670
> 
> *Six-year-old killed in San Francisco*
> Police in San Francisco announced Sunday night that they were investigating the "senseless homicide" of a 6-year-old boy from Bayview.
> The boy was found suffering from a gunshot wound after police received a call for a shooting around 10:44 p.m. Saturday night, according to a news release from the police department.
> A second person was taken to the hospital from the scene and treated for non life-threatening injuries.
> No arrests have been made and there was no suspect description available, the release said.
> "Senseless violence like this that could so tragically claim the life of a small child is unacceptable in our City, and the San Francisco Police Department stands with the Bayview Hunter's Point community in its determination to bring the perpetrator or perpetrators to justice," Chief of Police William Scott said in the release.
> 
> *Shootings across the US*
> Children weren't the only victims of gun violence, as shootings killed some and injured many others in several cities across the US over the holiday weekend.
> New York saw at least 44 shooting incidents which affected 63 victims, according to NYPD statistics.
> In one incident, two officers were injured when a bullet struck the front windshield of a marked radio patrol vehicle in the Bronx just before midnight July 4, the NYPD said. Both were treated for minor injuries. An NYPD source said it was not known whether the bullet was stray or intentionally fired and they are still trying to identify the shooter.
> And in Chicago, 75 people had been shot over the weekend as of early Sunday, 13 of them fatally, according to CNN affiliate WLS.
> CNN"s Sharif Paget, Bill Kirkos, Kay Jones, Chuck Johnston, Nicky Robertson, Lauren Koenig and Mary Kay Mallonee contributed to this report.



Just devastating. How about CNN putting out that story? Either way, when innocent kids like these jewels suffer from the thuggery of losers, it just breaks one's heart. I don't think there's any way to get used to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

大汉奸柳传志 said:


> ohhh good to see you still around gambit! for a moment I thought you may have caught corona and died..


I did caught COVID-19. The virus had to enter quarantine.


----------



## Cthulhu




----------



## Brainsucker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/06/us/children-killed-holiday-weekend/index.html
> 
> *At least 6 children were killed by gun violence across the nation this holiday weekend*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four child victims of gun violence in the US over the holiday weekend pictured from left: Natalie Wallace, Davon McNeal, Secoriea Turner, and Royta De'Marco Giles Jr.
> (CNN)At least six children were killed in shootings across the country over the holiday weekend, sparking calls from officials to end the gun violence plaguing their communities.
> 
> The children, ages 6 to 14, were all shot and killed while doing everyday things -- riding in mom's car, walking in a mall, and playing in a yard with their cousins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Secoriea Turner, 8, Atlanta*
> In Atlanta, eight-year-old Secoriea Turner, was sitting in a car with her mother and another adult when gunshots rang out Saturday night on University Ave SW near I-75/85 Saturday night.
> 
> As the driver tried to pull into a parking lot on Pryor Road, near where Rayshard Brooks died at the hands of police, someone opened fire on the vehicle, police said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secoriea Turner was sitting in the car when she was fatally shot in Atlanta.
> 
> Someone had placed illegal barricades in the area, according to police.
> Mayor Keisha Lance Bottoms begged anyone with information to come forward, and a $10,000 reward for information in the case has been announced by Crime Stoppers.
> "We're fighting the enemy within when we are shooting each other up in our streets," the mayor said at a press conference Sunday. "You shot and killed a baby. And it wasn't one shooter, there was at least two shooters," she said.
> 
> Georgia Governor Brian Kemp offered his condolences to Secoriea's family on Sunday posting on Twitter, "Our hearts absolutely break for this precious life senselessly taken.
> *Royta De'Marco Giles, 8, Hoover, Alabama*
> 
> On Friday in Hoover, Alabama, another 8-year-old was shot and killed while in a mall.
> Royta De'Marco Giles Jr. was one of four "innocent bystanders caught in the cross fire," when a gun battle started between a group of men inside the Riverchase Galleria mall, a press release from the Hoover Police Department said.
> The young boy had just finished second grade at Jonesboro Elementary School, a statement from Bessemer City Schools said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royta De'Marco Giles was shot and killed when he was caught in the crossfire of a shooting at a mall in Hoover, Alabama.
> 
> "Our hearts are simply broken at the tragic loss of Giles. We are here for the family in every way possible, and we ask that everyone lifts the mother, family, and our school community in your prayers. This is tough," Bessemer City Schools superintendent, Dr. Autumm Jeter said in a statement to CNN.
> Giles was described as a "smart child, who was a jewel, with big dreams of someday entering the music industry," according to the statement.
> A suspect has been arrested on charges, and police have released additional surveillance images of several persons of interest they are seeking in connection to the child's death.
> 
> 
> *Davon McNeal, 11, Washington DC*
> Davon McNeal, 11, was visiting family in Southeast Washington when a group of five men began shooting around 9:30 p.m. Saturday, police said.
> His grandfather, John Ayala -- who founded the DC chapter of the Guardian Angels and has been fighting against gun violence for many years -- said his grandson jumped out of the car to run into his aunt's house to grab a phone charger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davon McNeal was visiting family when he was shot in Washington DC.
> 
> McNeal's mother heard the gunshots and saw her son duck to the ground, thinking he was trying to dodge the bullets, Ayala said.
> But then she saw her son wasn't moving and noticed the blood. "She saw he was hit in the head," said Ayala, who was not there at the time. When he arrived at the hospital, he found out his grandson was dead.
> "His mom was just crying, 'My baby! They took my baby!'" Ayala said.
> Mayor Muriel Bowser announced a $25,000 reward for information leading to the arrest of those responsible.
> "The public's help is dire in bringing to justice the perpetrators of the horrendous killing of 11-year old Davon McNeal," the mayor said in a tweet announcing the reward.
> 
> 
> *Natalia Wallace, 7, Chicago*
> A group of children were playing in the yard in Chicago's Austin neighborhood when three suspects exited a light colored vehicle and fired shots at a group gathered outside a home on the 100 block of North Latrobe Ave, police said.
> Seven-year-old Natalia Wallace, identified to CNN affiliate WBBM by family members, was shot in the head and transported to Stroger Hospital where she died, Chicago Police told CNN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalia Wallace was shot while playing with cousins in a yard in the Austin neighborhood of Chicago.
> 
> Natalia was "sweet, shy, loving, and good at math," and had just finished first grade, her family told WBBM.
> "Kids outside playing, they shouldn't have to worry about guns and people shooting," Natalia's father, Nathan Wallace, told the affiliate.
> "Chicago. Austin. You got to be tired of this," Chief Fred Waller said when speaking with reporters. "Chicago's heart gets broken again. Austin's heart gets broken again. You got to be tired of this, because d*** it, I'm tired of this," Waller said.
> Mayor Lori Lightfoot called on anyone with information to come forward and said the violence has "happened for far too long,"
> "Tonight a 7 year old in Austin joined a list of teenagers and children whose hopes and dreams were ended by the barrel of a gun," Lightfoot said in a tweet.
> "As a city we must wrap our arms around our youth so they understand there's a future for them that isn't wrapped up in gun violence."
> In another shooting in Chicago, a 14-year-old was among four killed on July 4.
> 
> 
> View attachment 648670
> 
> *Six-year-old killed in San Francisco*
> Police in San Francisco announced Sunday night that they were investigating the "senseless homicide" of a 6-year-old boy from Bayview.
> The boy was found suffering from a gunshot wound after police received a call for a shooting around 10:44 p.m. Saturday night, according to a news release from the police department.
> A second person was taken to the hospital from the scene and treated for non life-threatening injuries.
> No arrests have been made and there was no suspect description available, the release said.
> "Senseless violence like this that could so tragically claim the life of a small child is unacceptable in our City, and the San Francisco Police Department stands with the Bayview Hunter's Point community in its determination to bring the perpetrator or perpetrators to justice," Chief of Police William Scott said in the release.
> 
> *Shootings across the US*
> Children weren't the only victims of gun violence, as shootings killed some and injured many others in several cities across the US over the holiday weekend.
> New York saw at least 44 shooting incidents which affected 63 victims, according to NYPD statistics.
> In one incident, two officers were injured when a bullet struck the front windshield of a marked radio patrol vehicle in the Bronx just before midnight July 4, the NYPD said. Both were treated for minor injuries. An NYPD source said it was not known whether the bullet was stray or intentionally fired and they are still trying to identify the shooter.
> And in Chicago, 75 people had been shot over the weekend as of early Sunday, 13 of them fatally, according to CNN affiliate WLS.
> CNN"s Sharif Paget, Bill Kirkos, Kay Jones, Chuck Johnston, Nicky Robertson, Lauren Koenig and Mary Kay Mallonee contributed to this report.



For you all who worshiping "freedom" too much. look at this!

Enjoy the freedom of owning firearms. Because it goes into the freedom of killing innocent children in the process. Freedom is good, isn't it? **** freedom! freedom and law must be in balance. Because freedom without law is anarchy, like THIS!

We won't die without "Freedom of owning Firearms" anyway. Just imagine if there is no "Freedom of owning Firearms" in US. those children won't die. Those thugs won't become crazy, and police officers won't become aggressive because of fear being shot when they're in duty. And Black life Matter won't happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

https://nypost.com/2020/07/19/woman-who-live-streamed-defacing-blm-mural-strikes-again/
*Woman who defaced Black Lives Matter mural outside Trump Tower strikes again in Brooklyn*





Bevelyn Beatty is detained by NYPD cops after defacing a Black Lives Matter mural at Trump Tower.

The black woman busted for dumping paint on the Black Lives Matter mural outside Trump Tower live-streamed the entire stunt — and was at it again just hours later in Harlem and Brooklyn.

Bevelyn Beatty, 29, posted videos to her Facebook page showing her smearing paint on the Midtown skyscraper, and BLM murals in Harlem and on Fulton Street later in the night, then gloated about it from home on yet another video.

“Ya’ll, we did an all-nighter,” she said in the most recent post. “Let me tell you something, yesterday was epic.”

Beatty is first seen on video in Manhattan around 3 p.m. Saturday going through more than a dozen cans of paint in the back of a van while two other women assist her, as a cop looks on and questions

her but does nothing to intervene.

“What are you guys doing with all that paint?” the unidentified cop asked.

“Decorating,” Beatty replied.

Decorating? Probably not the decorating we’re thinking of, right?” the officer said. “What are you decorating?”

“I’m black,” Beatty answered. “Imma paint it black.”

She is then seen picking up one of the cans, walking past the cop, across Fifth Avenue, and to the mural, where she dumps the paint on the bright white BLM letters while yelling as several passersby look on.

“Black Lives Matter. Black Lives Matter, right?” Beatty says. “For the Black people. This is for the black people. They’re destroying business for black people. They’re looting for black people.”

“No, she says. “No. We’re not standing with Black Lives Matter. We want our police. Refund our police.”

Beatty, of Staten Island, was arrested and charged with criminal mischief but was free just hours later — before promptly going back to work.

A second video posted to her Facebook page, titled “Harlem Drive By Painting,” shows Beatty and her crew pouring paint out of the back of the same minivan as it rolls over the mural at 7th Avenue and West 125th Street.

A second, a red car, drives over the paint behind the van.

“What’s wrong with you? You’re a black woman,” a man is heard yelling at the vandals. “What the f–k is wrong with you? You’re a black woman.”

Residents are seen hurling cans and debris as they pull away.

In a third video posted early Sunday, Beatty and another woman are seen dumping black paint on another mural on Fulton Street in Brooklyn.

“Ladies and gentlemen, we’re in Brooklyn and it ain’t over,” she said. “Jesus matters. We’re taking our country back. We’re taking it back. And let me tell you something, the police need our help. They can’t s and alone. Don’t just sit by idly and watch your country go to the ground.”

“Stand with your police force, vote for Trump, vote Republican, vote for Christians, and stand up, Christians,” she continues, as an unidentified cohort adds: “Vote the ungodly, demonic, anti-Christ people out of this nation.”

Several people are seen approaching the two women and a man who is shooting video of the incident and confronting them about defacing the mural — many of them angrily — before Beatty and her crew leave around 12:40 a.m.

Beatty’s arrest for the Trump Tower vandalism was the third time the sign has been marred.

Four people were arrested Friday around 4:15 p.m. and charged with dumping blue paint on the mural. Shortly after noon on Monday, a man walked up to the mural and poured red paint over it before running off.

Around 12:45 p.m., a white man on a Citi Bike and stopped in front of the mural with a can of paint in what appeared to be another attempt.

But the man put the can down and ran off after police at the scene warned him not to continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> https://nypost.com/2020/07/19/woman-who-live-streamed-defacing-blm-mural-strikes-again/
> *Woman who defaced Black Lives Matter mural outside Trump Tower strikes again in Brooklyn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bevelyn Beatty is detained by NYPD cops after defacing a Black Lives Matter mural at Trump Tower.
> 
> The black woman busted for dumping paint on the Black Lives Matter mural outside Trump Tower live-streamed the entire stunt — and was at it again just hours later in Harlem and Brooklyn.
> 
> Bevelyn Beatty, 29, posted videos to her Facebook page showing her smearing paint on the Midtown skyscraper, and BLM murals in Harlem and on Fulton Street later in the night, then gloated about it from home on yet another video.
> 
> “Ya’ll, we did an all-nighter,” she said in the most recent post. “Let me tell you something, yesterday was epic.”
> 
> Beatty is first seen on video in Manhattan around 3 p.m. Saturday going through more than a dozen cans of paint in the back of a van while two other women assist her, as a cop looks on and questions
> 
> her but does nothing to intervene.
> 
> “What are you guys doing with all that paint?” the unidentified cop asked.
> 
> “Decorating,” Beatty replied.
> 
> Decorating? Probably not the decorating we’re thinking of, right?” the officer said. “What are you decorating?”
> 
> “I’m black,” Beatty answered. “Imma paint it black.”
> 
> She is then seen picking up one of the cans, walking past the cop, across Fifth Avenue, and to the mural, where she dumps the paint on the bright white BLM letters while yelling as several passersby look on.
> 
> “Black Lives Matter. Black Lives Matter, right?” Beatty says. “For the Black people. This is for the black people. They’re destroying business for black people. They’re looting for black people.”
> 
> “No, she says. “No. We’re not standing with Black Lives Matter. We want our police. Refund our police.”
> 
> Beatty, of Staten Island, was arrested and charged with criminal mischief but was free just hours later — before promptly going back to work.
> 
> A second video posted to her Facebook page, titled “Harlem Drive By Painting,” shows Beatty and her crew pouring paint out of the back of the same minivan as it rolls over the mural at 7th Avenue and West 125th Street.
> 
> A second, a red car, drives over the paint behind the van.
> 
> “What’s wrong with you? You’re a black woman,” a man is heard yelling at the vandals. “What the f–k is wrong with you? You’re a black woman.”
> 
> Residents are seen hurling cans and debris as they pull away.
> 
> In a third video posted early Sunday, Beatty and another woman are seen dumping black paint on another mural on Fulton Street in Brooklyn.
> 
> “Ladies and gentlemen, we’re in Brooklyn and it ain’t over,” she said. “Jesus matters. We’re taking our country back. We’re taking it back. And let me tell you something, the police need our help. They can’t s and alone. Don’t just sit by idly and watch your country go to the ground.”
> 
> “Stand with your police force, vote for Trump, vote Republican, vote for Christians, and stand up, Christians,” she continues, as an unidentified cohort adds: “Vote the ungodly, demonic, anti-Christ people out of this nation.”
> 
> Several people are seen approaching the two women and a man who is shooting video of the incident and confronting them about defacing the mural — many of them angrily — before Beatty and her crew leave around 12:40 a.m.
> 
> Beatty’s arrest for the Trump Tower vandalism was the third time the sign has been marred.
> 
> Four people were arrested Friday around 4:15 p.m. and charged with dumping blue paint on the mural. Shortly after noon on Monday, a man walked up to the mural and poured red paint over it before running off.
> 
> Around 12:45 p.m., a white man on a Citi Bike and stopped in front of the mural with a can of paint in what appeared to be another attempt.
> 
> But the man put the can down and ran off after police at the scene warned him not to continue.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284728859879804928

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Parts of Portland,US, spiraling into chaos*
The city is now locked in a battle with federal authorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atan651

Hope all my friends and ex-colleagues are saved in Portland/OR, from the virus and from Trump.


----------



## beijingwalker

*Navy vet says he was beaten, pepper sprayed by authorities at Portland protest





*


----------



## zectech

'The same system where we abused third world poor people, is abusing us vets, this is "outrageous".'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakdefender

tough man though , took five batons and didn't even wince


----------



## Ivan

*A Navy Veteran Had a Question for the Feds in Portland. They Beat Him in Response.*


_The veteran said he wanted to ask the officers whether they felt their actions violated the Constitution. Video shows them tear-gassing him and smashing his hand with baton blows._
​


By ​
John Ismay​ 
July 20, 2020​ 


Christopher J. David had largely ignored the protests in downtown Portland, Ore., but when he saw videos of unidentified federal agents grabbing protesters off the street and throwing them into rented minivans, he felt compelled to act.

Mr. David, a Navy veteran, said that federal agents’ use of violent tactics against protesters, without the support of the mayor, the governor or local law enforcement, was a violation of the oaths that agents take to support, uphold and defend the Constitution.

And so, on Saturday, he took a bus downtown to ask the officers how they squared their actions with that oath.

Instead of getting an answer, Mr. David was beaten with a baton by one federal officer as another doused him with pepper spray, according to video footage of the encounter. After he walked away from the confrontation, Mr. David was taken to a nearby hospital, where a specialist said his right hand was broken and would require surgery to install pins, screws and plates. He declined pain medication.

“_I wasn’t even paying attention to the protests at all until the feds came in,_” Mr. David said in an interview on Sunday night. “_That’s when I became aware.”_

“_It just didn’t seem worth it to me at that point, but it reached that threshold when I saw Pinochet-type behavior from our own government,_” he said, referring to the Chilean dictator.

With his mind made up, Mr. David grabbed a backpack with some essential items — migraine medicine, nicotine gum, his wallet and ID cards — and took a bus downtown, arriving near the Mark O. Hatfield U.S. Courthouse about 8:15 p.m.

The courthouse has become a focus of protesters, as well as the federal Homeland Security agents who have been dispatched to protect it. But the response by those agents in Portland has prompted a backlash over whether the officers are exceeding their arrest authority and violating the rights of protesters by detaining demonstrators in the area around the federal courthouse.

On Mr. David’s backpack were patches commemorating his time as an officer in the Navy’s Civil Engineering Corps, serving with the construction battalions — the famed Seabees.

He also wore a heather gray sweatshirt with the word “_Navy_” emblazoned in blue across the top and a ball cap for the Academy’s wrestling team. He wanted the officers to know by sight that he was a veteran, and someone they could talk to.

“_I identified the hell out of myself for a reason, I want to give them pause so we could talk,_” he said. “_So I wanted to go down there to tell them that I believed they were not following their oath to the Constitution. That was my goal_.”

By 10:45 p.m., Mr. David was just about to leave to return home, he said, when some protesters began removing fencing around the courthouse and federal officers emerged. He made his way to a clutch of federal agents.

A video shot by Zane Sparling, a reporter with The Portland Tribune, captured what happened next. Officers in camouflage and gas masks beat Mr. David with batons and blasted pepper spray at his face. The shaky cellphone video shows him briefly shoving away the hand of the officer with the spray-can before turning around, walking away and defiantly throwing up the middle fingers of both hands. He turned and faced the officers again, raising his middle fingers even higher — though a strike from a baton had just shattered his dominant right hand.

Internet users quickly called him “_Captain Portland_” for barely flinching at the blows. Noting how at 6 feet 2 inches tall he towered over the officers, some people compared him to the “_Game of Thrones_” character known as the Mountain. On Twitter, he went from having a handful of followers before the encounter to more than 60,000 on Monday.

“My life has turned pretty dramatically weird,” he said.​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285422305603014656


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285375138288906240


----------



## Amaa'n

beijingwalker said:


> *Navy vet says he was beaten, pepper sprayed by authorities at Portland protest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


please stop making threads on BLM everyday, we have a mega thread running

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285465268982919169

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285480174625030145

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285486611556265984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285489228567068673


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## donkeykong

America needs to be the new Brazil or Mexico


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

https://www.thedesertreview.com/new...cle_58b24c2a-bbe0-11ea-aaa3-e754ea5c27af.html

*11,000 Assault Weapons Parts Smuggled In From China, Says U.S. Border Agency*






A US Border authorities seized nearly 11,000 assault weapons’ parts smuggled into the US from China in Louisville, Kentucky – a city facing violent riots rife with illegal firearms – amid a Federal Bureau of Investigation inquiry into Chinese involvement in nationwide protests, according to a recent report.

The report said the shipment, valued at almost $130,000, originated from Shenzen, China and was intended for a residence in Melbourne, Florida.

Customs and Border Protection (CBP) officers in Louisville, however, intercepted the illegal weapons deal, emphasizing unreported weapons minimize the U.S.’s “safe and strong” status, per the release.

“The importing of any type of munitions is regulated by the ATF,” said Thomas Mahn in the release, Port Director, Louisville. “This smuggler was knowingly trying to avoid detection, however, our officers remain vigilant, ensuring our community is safe.”

The June 26th announcement cast Wall Street Journal reports of illegal firearms appearing around Black Lives Matter (BLM) protests in Louisville and across the country in an interesting – and perhaps foreign – light, the report said.

The report said it also follows a fatal shooting in the area leaving one American dead, perhaps, as a result of illegally imported Chinese weapons.

Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) Director Christopher Wray stated the bureau was “looking carefully” at foreign involvement or interference, chiefly at the hands of China, in nationwide protests responding to the death of George Floyd, per the report.

Wray also noted the FBI has over 2,000 active investigations into the Chinese Communist Party (CCP).

According to the FBI statement, Chinese state media, mouthpieces for the CCP, have reveled in the violence and destruction faced by the U.S., with a Global Times editorial noting “protests and chaos have spread from the US state of Minnesota to the rest of the country, and Chinese citizens are cheering.”

China is responsible for the deaths of countless Americans – whether fueling the country’s opioid epidemic or spawning and spreading the novel coronavirus to the world writ large, the FBI reported.


----------



## mmr

*Trump to send federal officers to US cities to tamp down unrest*
US President says 'Operation Legend' will send hundreds of troops into Chicago, and other cities will follow.

7 hours ago





A federal officer pushes back demonstrators outside a courthouse in Portland, Oregon on Tuesday [Noah Berger/AP]
*MORE ON UNITED STATES*

United Airlines sees weak demand until coronavirus vaccine foundyesterday
First COVID-19, now bugs: US states brace for illness outbreaks2 days ago
Wave of high-profile Twitter accounts hacked in bitcoin scamlast week
Trump tweets support for Goya as boycott pressure buildslast week
President Donald Trump and Attorney General William Barr announced Wednesday that federal agents will surge into Chicago and Albuquerque to help combat rising crime, expanding the administration's intervention in local law enforcement as Trump runs for re-election in the United States.

"Frankly, we have no choice but to get involved," Trump said at the White House event where he made the announcement.

"Politicians running many of our cities have put interests of criminals above law-abiding citizens," Trump said.

"These same politicians have now embraced the far-left movement to break up our police departments, causing violent crime in their cities to spiral - and I mean spiral seriously - out of control," Trump said, citing murder rates in New York, Philadelphia, Minneapolis and Chicago.

Trump said he is deploying hundreds of agents to Chicago from the Federal Bureau of Investigation, Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (ATF), the Drug Enforcement Agency (DEA), the US Marshals Service, and the Department of Homeland Security (DHS).

The federal officers will work with local law enforcement to identify, arrest and prosecute violent criminals, the president said.





Chicago Police officers investigate the scene of a shooting in the city that left 14 people wounded on July 21 [Kamil Krzaczynski/AFP]
AD
Barr said the "Operation Legend" programme is modelled on federal anti-gang enforcement efforts begun in the mid-1990s and a new programme begun recently in Kansas City, Missouri, in response to deadly shootings.

Barr said there has been a "significant increase in violent crime in many inner cities" following the racial justice protests triggered by the May 25 police killing of George Floyd in Minneapolis.

The protests were an "extreme reaction that has demonised police" and directly resulted in a rise in crime, Barr said.

Hundreds of federal agents already have been sent to Kansas City, Missouri, to help quell a record rise in violence after the shooting death of a young boy there. Sending federal agents to help localities is not uncommon.

Barr announced a similar surge effort in December for seven cities that had seen spiking violence.

Usually, the Justice Department sends agents under its own umbrella from the ATF or DEA, but this surge will include at least 100 DHS officers working in the region who generally conduct drug-trafficking and child-exploitation investigations.

AD
Trump has linked the growing violence in the streets with protests over racial injustice, though criminal justice experts say the spike defies easy explanation, pointing to the unprecedented moment the country is living through - a pandemic that has killed more than 140,000 Americans, historic unemployment, stay-at-home orders, a mass reckoning over race and police brutality, intense stress and even the weather. And compared with other years, crime is down overall.

Local authorities have complained that the surges in federal agents have only exacerbated tensions on the streets.

The decision to dispatch federal agents to US cities is playing out at a hyper-politicised moment when Trump is trying to show he is a "law-and-order" president and painting Democratic-led cities as out of control. With less than four months to go before Election Day, Trump has been serving up dire warnings that the violence would worsen if his Democratic rival Joe Biden is elected in November.

But civil unrest in Portland only escalated after federal agents there were accused of whisking people away in unmarked cars without probable cause.

The spike in crime has hit hard in some cities with resources already stretched thin from the pandemic. But the move to send in federal forces was initially rejected by local leaders.

Chicago Mayor Lori Lightfoot later said she and other local officials had spoken with federal authorities and come to an understanding.

"I've been very clear that we welcome actual partnership," the Democratic mayor said on Tuesday after speaking with federal officials. "But we do not welcome dictatorship. We do not welcome authoritarianism, and we do not welcome unconstitutional arrest and detainment of our residents. That is something I will not tolerate."





President Trump cited rises in violent crime as the reason to send US federal forces into cities, over the objections of local officials [Shannon Stapleton/Reuters]
Operation Legend - named after four-year-old LeGend Taliferro, who was fatally shot while sleeping in a Kansas City apartment late last month - was announced on July 8. The first arrest came earlier this week.

The Trump administration is facing growing pushback in Portland. Multiple lawsuits have been filed questioning the federal government's authority to use broad policing powers in cities. One suit filed on Tuesday said federal agents are violating protesters' 10th Amendment rights by engaging in police activities designated to local and state governments.

Oregon's attorney general sued last week, asking a judge to block federal agents' actions. The state argued that masked agents had arrested people on the streets without probable cause and far from the US courthouse that has become a target of vandalism.

Federal authorities, however, said state and local officials had been unwilling to work with them to stop the vandalism and violence against federal officers and the US courthouse.
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/07/trump-sending-federal-troops-cities-200722200732081.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mmr

What is next? send tanks?


----------



## Sharma Ji

They've gotten quite out of control, these marxist rioters but this may hurt Trump's chances in the elections.



mmr said:


> What is next? send tanks?


their police already operates MRAPs and other military vehicles.


----------



## mmr

dharmi said:


> their police already operates MRAPs and other military vehicles.



ya i know. thats why defund the police is needed. too much money wasted on them.


----------



## Sharma Ji

mmr said:


> ya i know. thats why defund the police is needed. too much money wasted on them.


It's absurd to defund the police, Biden won't say anything of the sort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mmr

dharmi said:


> It's absurd to defund the police, Biden won't say anything of the sort.


defund dont mean get rid off police. it means spend more money on mental health etc etc and re allocate the resources where its needed more.


----------



## bolo

mmr said:


> *Trump to send federal officers to US cities to tamp down unrest*
> US President says 'Operation Legend' will send hundreds of troops into Chicago, and other cities will follow.
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A federal officer pushes back demonstrators outside a courthouse in Portland, Oregon on Tuesday [Noah Berger/AP]
> *MORE ON UNITED STATES*
> 
> United Airlines sees weak demand until coronavirus vaccine foundyesterday
> First COVID-19, now bugs: US states brace for illness outbreaks2 days ago
> Wave of high-profile Twitter accounts hacked in bitcoin scamlast week
> Trump tweets support for Goya as boycott pressure buildslast week
> President Donald Trump and Attorney General William Barr announced Wednesday that federal agents will surge into Chicago and Albuquerque to help combat rising crime, expanding the administration's intervention in local law enforcement as Trump runs for re-election in the United States.
> 
> "Frankly, we have no choice but to get involved," Trump said at the White House event where he made the announcement.
> 
> "Politicians running many of our cities have put interests of criminals above law-abiding citizens," Trump said.
> 
> "These same politicians have now embraced the far-left movement to break up our police departments, causing violent crime in their cities to spiral - and I mean spiral seriously - out of control," Trump said, citing murder rates in New York, Philadelphia, Minneapolis and Chicago.
> 
> Trump said he is deploying hundreds of agents to Chicago from the Federal Bureau of Investigation, Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (ATF), the Drug Enforcement Agency (DEA), the US Marshals Service, and the Department of Homeland Security (DHS).
> 
> The federal officers will work with local law enforcement to identify, arrest and prosecute violent criminals, the president said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago Police officers investigate the scene of a shooting in the city that left 14 people wounded on July 21 [Kamil Krzaczynski/AFP]
> AD
> Barr said the "Operation Legend" programme is modelled on federal anti-gang enforcement efforts begun in the mid-1990s and a new programme begun recently in Kansas City, Missouri, in response to deadly shootings.
> 
> Barr said there has been a "significant increase in violent crime in many inner cities" following the racial justice protests triggered by the May 25 police killing of George Floyd in Minneapolis.
> 
> The protests were an "extreme reaction that has demonised police" and directly resulted in a rise in crime, Barr said.
> 
> Hundreds of federal agents already have been sent to Kansas City, Missouri, to help quell a record rise in violence after the shooting death of a young boy there. Sending federal agents to help localities is not uncommon.
> 
> Barr announced a similar surge effort in December for seven cities that had seen spiking violence.
> 
> Usually, the Justice Department sends agents under its own umbrella from the ATF or DEA, but this surge will include at least 100 DHS officers working in the region who generally conduct drug-trafficking and child-exploitation investigations.
> 
> AD
> Trump has linked the growing violence in the streets with protests over racial injustice, though criminal justice experts say the spike defies easy explanation, pointing to the unprecedented moment the country is living through - a pandemic that has killed more than 140,000 Americans, historic unemployment, stay-at-home orders, a mass reckoning over race and police brutality, intense stress and even the weather. And compared with other years, crime is down overall.
> 
> Local authorities have complained that the surges in federal agents have only exacerbated tensions on the streets.
> 
> The decision to dispatch federal agents to US cities is playing out at a hyper-politicised moment when Trump is trying to show he is a "law-and-order" president and painting Democratic-led cities as out of control. With less than four months to go before Election Day, Trump has been serving up dire warnings that the violence would worsen if his Democratic rival Joe Biden is elected in November.
> 
> But civil unrest in Portland only escalated after federal agents there were accused of whisking people away in unmarked cars without probable cause.
> 
> The spike in crime has hit hard in some cities with resources already stretched thin from the pandemic. But the move to send in federal forces was initially rejected by local leaders.
> 
> Chicago Mayor Lori Lightfoot later said she and other local officials had spoken with federal authorities and come to an understanding.
> 
> "I've been very clear that we welcome actual partnership," the Democratic mayor said on Tuesday after speaking with federal officials. "But we do not welcome dictatorship. We do not welcome authoritarianism, and we do not welcome unconstitutional arrest and detainment of our residents. That is something I will not tolerate."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump cited rises in violent crime as the reason to send US federal forces into cities, over the objections of local officials [Shannon Stapleton/Reuters]
> Operation Legend - named after four-year-old LeGend Taliferro, who was fatally shot while sleeping in a Kansas City apartment late last month - was announced on July 8. The first arrest came earlier this week.
> 
> The Trump administration is facing growing pushback in Portland. Multiple lawsuits have been filed questioning the federal government's authority to use broad policing powers in cities. One suit filed on Tuesday said federal agents are violating protesters' 10th Amendment rights by engaging in police activities designated to local and state governments.
> 
> Oregon's attorney general sued last week, asking a judge to block federal agents' actions. The state argued that masked agents had arrested people on the streets without probable cause and far from the US courthouse that has become a target of vandalism.
> 
> Federal authorities, however, said state and local officials had been unwilling to work with them to stop the vandalism and violence against federal officers and the US courthouse.
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/07/trump-sending-federal-troops-cities-200722200732081.html


Lately I haven't seen on main stream news about the protests. If Trump is sending federal officers the protests are still happening.


----------



## mmr

bolo said:


> Lately I haven't seen on main stream news about the protests. If Trump is sending federal officers the protests are still happening.


it is happening. But too many things also happening in usa. its a shit show. media is over stretched to report everthing.


----------



## bolo

mmr said:


> it is happening. But too many things also happening in usa. its a shit show. media is over stretched to report everthing.


Coronavirus is still top news in US. They reported 1000 deaths in one day a few days ago. Wells Fargo is back in the spotlight.


----------



## mmr

bolo said:


> Coronavirus is still top news in US. They reported 1000 deaths in one day a few days ago. Wells Fargo is back in the spotlight.


Only if they didnt make wearing a mask such huge political drama.

Now trump ask ppl to wear masks...well too late.


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

violation of state rights, a USSR style collapse is imminent


----------



## Sharma Ji

大汉奸柳传志 said:


> violation of state rights, a USSR style collapse is imminent


for a USSR style collapse to take place, there has to be a USSR style system in place. 

this crackdown is mostly for quelling violent rioters who believe in a USSR style ideology.


----------



## American Pakistani

mmr said:


> What is next? send tanks?


Better tanks than getting killed by lawless blm or kkk thugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mmr

American Pakistani said:


> Better tanks than getting killed by lawless blm or kkk thugs.


they are unarmed and most of them are peaceful. Where did you see BLM carrying guns lol.



dharmi said:


> for a USSR style collapse to take place, there has to be a USSR style system in place.
> 
> this crackdown is mostly for quelling violent rioters who believe in a USSR style ideology.


Dude educate your self...or better stop watching fox news. Only tiny minority rioted most are peaceful.


----------



## American Pakistani

mmr said:


> they are unarmed and most of them are peaceful. Where did you see BLM carrying guns lol.



God forbid but if you have choice would you rather get shot to death or get tortured by thugs with iron rods and bricks?

Plus do you even follow the news what is going on? How many people got shot or got killed. Forget about the looting which have devastated hundreds of hardworking shop owners.

Just today, 







Street closures for painting purpose, a new headache.


----------



## mmr

American Pakistani said:


> God forbid but if you have choice would you rather get shot to death or get tortured by thugs with iron rods and bricks?
> 
> Plus do you even follow the news what is going on? How many people got shot or got killed. Forget about the looting which have devastated hundreds of hardworking shop owners.
> 
> Just today,
> 
> View attachment 653996
> 
> 
> Street closures for painting purpose, a new headache.
> View attachment 653997


This was a robbery. What it has to do with peaceful protests.

Yes i agree some ppl taking advantages but its not ideal to blame everyone who are not thugs. In canada there are also thousands of protesting In solidarity with BLM and vast majority of them are peaceful.


----------



## American Pakistani

mmr said:


> This was a robbery. What it has to do with peaceful protests.
> 
> Yes i agree some ppl taking advantages but its not ideal to blame everyone who are not thugs. In canada there are also thousands of protesting In solidarity with BLM and vast majority of them are peaceful.



We say in Urdu "bhens k aagay been bajana". That fits perfect on you. The thug slammed and broke the neck of an innocent person and you say it's just a robbery. Thugs looted entire stores after protests and you say they are peaceful, thugs injured 5 officers this week at Brooklyn Bridge in protests and you say they are peaceful protestors.


----------



## KAL-EL

dharmi said:


> It's absurd to defund the police, Biden won't say anything of the sort.



Once Biden gets into office, it will be business as usual. Right now he needs the far left voters to vote for him.

So of course right now he will kiss their a** To gain favor with them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Honestly it is ridiculous for these federal officers/agents and tactical units to dress up like service members. I could hardly distinguish them from Army personnel. Good thing the Defense Department has taken note of this ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

So this country spoke against Iran protests and Hong Kong protests?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sharma Ji

KAL-EL said:


> Once Biden gets into office..


Very little chance of that happening imo


----------



## KAL-EL

dharmi said:


> Very little chance of that happening imo



Well we’re certainly going to find out in a relatively short amount of time.


----------



## mohd497

unreast is still happening wtf. lol.


----------



## Sharma Ji

KAL-EL said:


> Well we’re certainly going to find out in a relatively short amount of time.


100 odd days to go 

I'm saying Trump, Biden's just too weak and frail.. both as candidate and in real life.

There's a conspiracy going around that crooked will be handed the nomination and it'll end up being a Trump vs Hillary rematch. Check H.A.Goodman on the youtubes.

Who are you for ?


----------



## KAL-EL

If elected, Joe Biden will most likely be an empty vessel. The far left that helped energize their base to get him elected will pretty much run the show.

At the same time you have Trump who will be an incumbent, and incumbents rarely lose.

But Trump will be a very weak incumbent who will need more than his base to be energized for him to win.

And personally, I’m not a fan of either one. My decision is still up in the air.


----------



## Dalit

Heck, Trump all the way. Wacky Joe has no chance.


----------



## Enigma SIG

Dalit said:


> Heck, Trump all the way. Wacky Joe has no chance.


Hope to see Trump for another term. Modi and Trump doing to their countries what no other has been able to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

Wall of Moms


----------



## Oldman1




----------



## dreamer11

That is their internal issue but the truth is ''Black Lives never matter to them and never will''.


----------



## Nan Yang

Wall of VETs ...


----------



## beijingwalker

*1 person killed during a violent night of protests across US*
*



*


----------



## beijingwalker

US is literally fighting a civil war in the thick of a massive raging plague... What the hell is wrong with this country?


----------



## tower9

beijingwalker said:


> US is literally fighting a civil war in the thick of a massive raging plague... What the hell is wrong with this country?



Dont believe everything you see on the news. 99.9% of the country is peaceful. These protests happen in a few city blocks in a number of cities but they get a lot of attention. Most of the country is operating normally.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Nan Yang

First you have umbrellas. Now you have laser pointers, all spreading from Hong Kong. * 
*
*



*
*DHS: US agents sustain eye injuries from lasers at protest, may be blinded*
3 officers may not recover sight in eyes that were hit with lasers at Portland protests, said Deputy Director of Operations Richard Cline

Jul 24, 2020
By Suzie Ziegler

PORTLAND — An official with the Department of Homeland Security’s Federal Protective Service said several officers sustained serious eye injuries after protesters pointed lasers in their eyes.

According to FOX 13, Deputy Director of Operations Richard Cline said officers were putting out fires set by protesters when they were accosted with lasers.





A federal officer fires crowd control munitions at protesters on Friday, July 24, 2020, in Portland, Ore. (AP Photo/Noah Berger)
“When officers responded to put out these fires, glass bottles were thrown and lasers – which can cause permanent blindness – were shined in their eyes,” Cline told FOX 13. “We have three officers who currently have eye injuries and they may not recover sight in those eyes from those laser attacks.”

The FPS has since purchased anti-laser glasses officers are now wearing, according to FOX 13.

Cline did not elaborate on the officers’ conditions or their likelihood of regaining full sight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

https://thepostmillennial.com/radio...l-then-rioters-torched-his-apartment-building

*Radio host mocked Trump by claiming Seattle is peaceful, then rioters wrecked his apartment building*

Seattle radio host and Twitter-based criminal defense advocate Paul Gallant "dunked" on President Donald Trump last month by denying that the riots are violent, then the radio host was scored on by rioters who trashed his apartment. Now he's taking up arms.

Last night, Gallant had a sudden change of heart towards the "peaceful protestors" when he came home to his apartment complex vandalized. He found the Starbucks underneath broken into with graffiti plastered on the storefront.

@Desert Fox


----------



## Gomig-21

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 655989



I think that's an optical illusion. His shotgun muzzle is further to her left and aimed more in the space between her and her left side and probably at someone further behind her.

The interesting thing is that us here in the Northeast -- and probably in the entire east coast and even midwest US -- aren't really hearing a lot about what is going on with these protest and craziness. For someone who doesn't know anything about the US and how big it is and how far the east coast is from the west coast that there's a 3 hour difference in the time, even, would think that this is happening in the capital and the first thing everyone hears about etc. When that really isn't the case. It's pretty much isolated in Portland, Oregon and that's really about it. Besides the black lady that flipped out with the paint on the Black Lives Matter road mural was in Harlem I think. Other than that, most of this stuff has actually tapered down considerably from the earlier riots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 655989


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Nan Yang

Naked Athena


https://www.ibtimes.sg/portlands-na...y-wanted-show-cops-what-theyre-shooting-49112


----------



## Cthulhu

A glimpse of what black ppl go through is united states:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290693250592976896


----------



## bolo

Nan Yang said:


> View attachment 656072


This picture is disturbing. I actually saw the video showing the police pepper sprayed the 3 year old girl.


----------



## Dalit

*A new video shows another Black man in custody pleading, 'I can't breathe,' before his death*






https://edition.cnn.com/2020/08/07/us/north-carolina-detention-death-video-released-trnd/index.html


----------



## dbc

George Floyd body cam footage..draw your own conclusions. @Hamartia Antidote @KAL-EL @TruthSeeker

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-George-Floyd-time.html#v-4049160131241488932

second body cam

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-George-Floyd-time.html#v-5005474934801646650


----------



## Nan Yang

*Protests spark battles across the US: Antifa and Proud Boys brawl in Michigan, cops clash with BLM marchers in Chicago and pro-police demonstrators fire gunshots in Portland as rallies turn violent*

*Saturday marked 80th day of unrest across the US since George Floyd's death in Minneapolis on May 25*
*In Kalamazoo, Michigan, far-right Proud Boys fought anti-racism protesters at a rally organized by a church*
*In Portland, Oregon, two gunshots were fired after pro- and anti-police rallies clashed in the troubled city*
*Chicago on Saturday night was tense as BLM protesters squared off with police and skirmished broke out*
*Earlier on Saturday supporters of the Confederate flag confronted BLM activists at Stone Mountain, Georgia *
By HARRIET ALEXANDER FOR DAILYMAIL.COM

PUBLISHED: 22:20 EDT, 15 August 2020 | UPDATED: 08:17 EDT, 16 August 2020

Brawls between Antifa and far-right Proud Boys broke out on the streets of a Michigan city on Saturday, as protests turned violent across the United States this weekend. 

From Portland in the west to Miami in the east, via Michigan, Salt Lake City, Minneapolis and Chicago, Americans took to the streets on Saturday to demand change. 

In Michigan, a rally by the far-right group Proud Boys turned violent in downtown Kalamazoo, with demonstrators clashing with anti-racism protesters at a vigil organized by the First Congregational Church.

'The Proud Boys, they not only have hatred for Jewish people and Muslim people, but they're also very hateful of anybody who doesn't look like them or act like them,' said The Rev. Nathan Dannison, the church's pastor.

Addressing the gathered crowd, Dannison urged those present to commit themselves to non-violence and non-aggression, MLive reported.





Kalamazoo, Michigan, saw street fights between rival rallies on Saturday as Proud Boys clashed with anti-racism activists





In Kalamazoo, Michigan, anti-racism protesters attending a church-organized rally fought with Proud Boys in the streets





Members of the far-right Proud Boys group clash with anti-racism protesters in Kalamazoo, Michigan, on Saturday





Police did not arrive to separate the rival warring factions until almost 2pm, by which time downtown Kalamazoo was chaotic





Punches were thrown and people were being shoved and kicked to the ground in the Michigan city on Saturday

'Let's work together to remain peaceful and manifest positive energy with each other, to take care of each other, to take care of our own selves and our own safety, and to defend one another,' Dannison told the crowd.

Shortly thereafter, chanting, mostly mask-less Proud Boys marched toward the park's entrance, waving American, Trump, and Gadsden flags and other symbols. 

Violence broke out soon after, with Proud Boys attacking counter-protesters with fists, kicks, and shoves. 

Police arrived around 2pm to try and separate the rival protests. 

In Chicago, police used pepper spray and batons to repel hundreds of demonstrators, who took to the streets calling for the defunding of police.

One protester was seen apparently bashing an officer over the head with a skateboard. 

Officers then ripped umbrellas and bikes from protesters' hands and sprayed the crowd with a chemical irritant, the Chicago Sun-Times reported. 

The demonstrations began at Chicago's iconic Bean before the group traveled to Michigan Avenue and Wacker Drive. 

Multiple arrests were witnessed at the scene, NBC 5 said.

The group then continued to Michigan Avenue and Randolph Street, heading toward Chicago's Loop as city bridges remained lifted, preventing them from crossing the Chicago River.

A heavy police presence was seen in the area with several officers both in front and behind the marching demonstrators and other lines of officers blocking streets.

The group chanted things like 'no justice, no peace' as they called for defunding the police, removing police from the city's public schools, and abolishing Immigrations and Customs Enforcement (ICE).





Police pepper spray Black Lives Matter protesters in Chicago on Saturday evening at the end of a day of rallies





Large numbers of Chicago police officers, many on bicycles, swarmed the center of the city to kettle protesters





Protesters were forced to run for cover as the Chicago police and SWAT teams unleashed pepper spray at them





BLM activists ran away from officers down LaSalle street, as Chicago police tried to enact mass arrests





Chicago police prevent demonstrators from marching towards the freeway, raising their batons to keep the crowd at bay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

Continue....





Activists calling for an end to police presence in Chicago's schools, among other things, confronted officers on Saturday





About 200 anti-police brutality protesters marched in the neighborhood of Bronzeville, in Chicago, on Saturday





Drawbridges to the downtown of Chicago were raised, to prevent protesters from entering the central areas

In Portland, day 80 of protests against systemic racism and police brutality saw gunshots fired.

Saturday began with a noon counter-protest, as around 30 right-wing demonstrators gathered in front of the Justice Center to support police.

A seemingly equal number of protesters arrived there to oppose them, Oregon Live reported, and skirmishes broke out between the opposing demonstrations.

The pro-police protesters maced and fired some kind of pellet guns toward counter-protesters, the site reported.





A fight breaks out between Black Lives Matter protesters and demonstrators with the Open Up Oregon Rally protest





A man holds aloft a sign in Portland, Oregon, on Saturday during the 80th day of demonstrations in the city





Members of the Proud Boys, an alt-right, pro-Trump group, face off with activists in Portland, Oregon on Saturday





With his Proud Boy tattoo proudly on display, an alt-right counter-protester aims his paint ball gun at anti-racism protesters





The Proud Boys face off against Black Lives Matters protesters using mace and a paint ball gun in Portland on Saturday

One of their number then fired a gun twice from a car as they left a parking garage counter-protesters chased them into, the site said.

A witness on the KOIN live stream said a protester had thrown a bottle at the car carrying right-wing protesters before the shots were fired.

In Georgia, supporters of the Confederate flag argued and tussled with Black Lives Matter activists at Stone Mountain, just outside Atlanta.

Inside the park is a huge rock featuring the Confederate Memorial Carving, which depicts Civil War generals Stonewall Jackson and Robert E. Lee, plus Jefferson Davis.

The park was closed on Saturday after several far-right groups, including militias and white supremacists, announced plans to rally, and a broad coalition of leftist anti-racist groups organized a counter-demonstration.

The militia-backed protesters were met by hundreds of counter demonstrators eager to shout them down. That group included mainline civil rights organizations like the NAACP but also far-left anarchists and socialists, some of whom arrived with assault weapons and were as heavily armed as the militia.

Saturday’s demonstration drew a large police presence from around the metro area and the Georgia State Patrol, but they stayed on the periphery of the protests, and there were no arrests.

In Minneapolis, crowds gathered to remember George Floyd at the spot where he was killed, on May 25.

The four white police officers involved in the death of the black man are due to go on trial next year.





Women pray in front of a large portrait of George Floyd in front of Cup Foods, where he died, at the George Floyd Memorial





A vigil was held commemorating the life of Floyd and calling for the pressure to be maintained, for police to reform

On the other side of the country, in Miami, a protest was held to demand justice for a man who died in ICE custody.

Kuan Hui Lee, 51, from Taiwan, had been held by ICE since January and died on August 5 at Kendall Regional Medical Center, where he had been in critical condition with a diagnosis of a massive intercranial hemorrhage.

Activists held a vigil for Lee, demanding the abolition of ICE and waving placards reading: 'Detention is Death'.

And in Virginia, heavily-armed Black Lives Matter supporters, who also proclaim their defense of the Second Amendment, marched through Richmond.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

Continue.....






A Black Lives Matter affiliate, which calls for the defense of the Second Amendment, protests on the streets of Richmond, VA





Demonstrators pose for photo during an open carry rally in Richmond, Virginia on Saturday afternoon





Demonstrators in Richmond, Virginia promote the defense of the Second Amendment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shehr Abbasi

The public quickly reached its verdict: Minneapolis police killed George Floyd.

Video seen around the world shows him on the pavement, his neck pinned beneath the knee of Officer Derek Chauvin, pleading for his life — "I can't breathe" — until his body goes limp. Two autopsies concluded the death was a homicide.

Chauvin was charged with murder and three other officers — Thomas Lane and Alexander Kueng, who both helped hold down Floyd, and Tou Thao, who kept onlookers at bay — were charged as accomplices.

In an interview with The Times, a lawyer for Lane laid out what he said would be a central argument for the defense.

“None of these guys — even Chauvin — actually killed him," said the attorney, Earl Gray. *"He killed himself."*

Free to speak publicly since a judge lifted a gag order on all parties in the case, Gray said he plans to argue that Floyd died from an overdose of the powerful opioid fentanyl and an underlying heart condition. “We are going to show that my client and the other cops were doing their jobs," he said. The veteran criminal defense attorney said he will base his case on toxicology and autopsy reports as well as recently released police body camera footage that offers a fuller picture than the cellphone videos taken by people on the street.

The body camera videos show that well before Floyd was pinned to the ground, he told the officers at least six times: "I can't breathe."

Legal experts said that defense strategy is not as far-fetched as it may seem, especially given that juries have been reluctant to convict police in on-duty killings. “This is not a slam dunk for the prosecution and not an easy case, especially for the higher-degree homicide charges,” said Philip Stinson, a Bowling Green State University criminologist and former cop who studies police misconduct. “If this case goes to trial and an officer testifies on his own behalf, it is possible there is reasonable doubt there for jurors.”

Last month, Gray filed a motion seeking dismissal of the case against Lane. The filing included transcripts of the video from his body camera and from the one worn by Kueng, opening the door to making the recordings public. The footage, which was released last week and covers 37 continuous minutes, starts when the officers arrive at a convenience store in response to a call that a customer had presented a counterfeit $20 bill.

Lane rapped his flashlight on the window of a Mercedes-Benz SUV parked near the store.

"Let me see your hands," he said to Floyd, who sat in the driver's seat.

"I'm sorry, I'm sorry," Floyd said.

Lane, on his fourth day as a police officer, demanded to see both hands. "Put your ... hands up right now!" he said to Floyd, who asked, "What we do, Mr. Officer?"

When Floyd did not immediately comply with instructions, Lane pointed a gun at him.

"Please don't shoot me, man," Floyd said.

"I'm not shooting you, man," Lane said, holstering his gun once Floyd raised his hands.

Asked whether he was "on something," Floyd said he'd been "hooping," or taking drugs.  The officers directed him to a police car and ordered him to get inside. He resisted, repeatedly saying he was claustrophobic and couldn't breathe. They tried to shove him into the backseat. Lane offered to stay with him, roll down the windows and turn on the air conditioning. Finally the officers decided to lay him down on the street. Chauvin knelt on Floyd's neck for nine minutes and 30 seconds — 44 seconds longer than prosecutors initially alleged.

In his July 7 motion, Gray included Minneapolis police training material on how to deal with an uncooperative suspect in handcuffs. A restraint position illustrated in a photograph closely resembles the method the officers used.The instruction material also includes a warning: "Sudden cardiac arrest typically occurs immediately following a violent struggle."

The defense does not have to prove that Chauvin didn't kill Floyd. It only has to create reasonable doubt by persuading jurors that there are other plausible explanations.

Writing this month in the conservative magazine the American Spectator, Parry focused on Floyd's erratic behavior, his early complaints of breathing problems and the findings that he suffered from coronary artery disease and had a potentially fatal concentration of fentanyl in his blood.

“So, who killed George Floyd?" Parry wrote. *"He did."*

But Carl Hart, a Columbia University neuroscientist, said that human response to psychoactive drugs is far too complex to draw conclusions solely based on fentanyl concentrations, which fluctuate rapidly and can increase after death as the drug breaks down in the body. ”If the officer didn't put his knee on George Floyd's neck, he would most likely be alive today," Hart said.

That opinion is consistent with the autopsy conducted by the county medical examiner’s office, which found that the death was caused by "cardiopulmonary arrest while being restrained by law enforcement officer(s)."

A second postmortem examination, led by Dr. Michael Baden, an expert hired by the Floyd family, concluded that he was killed by asphyxiation.

In an interview, Baden said that regardless of anything Floyd said about breathing trouble, or drugs or underlying health problems, “He died because of the way he was restrained, period.”

Asked whether he believed the officers meant to kill Floyd, Baden said: “I don’t think they intended to kill him, no.”

Proving intent is a key part of the case prosecutors must make.

Suzanne Luban, a Stanford Law lecturer, said that a minimum the evidence suggests that Chauvin behaved recklessly. He repeatedly rejected suggestions by Lane — who was concerned that a condition called “excited delirium” could be setting in — to move Floyd.

"Just leave him," Chauvin said. Gray noted that the officers showed concern for Floyd early in the encounter, calling an ambulance because his mouth was bleeding from a scrape sustained when they tried getting him the squad car — and that they upped the urgency of the call.

*"If these cops had the intent to kill this guy or seriously injure him, why the hell did they call the ambulance?*" he asked.


----------



## Smoke

Someone call Harvey Specter & Mike Ross.


----------



## Dai Toruko

Muhammad Muhaymin Jr, who died in 2017 after being held down by Phoenix officers, is seen screaming ‘I can’t breathe’ in video






The family of Muhammad Muhaymin Jr, an unarmed black Muslim man who died in police custody in 2017, has issued a renewed plea for justice as video footage was released showing him screaming “I can’t breathe” and calling “Please Allah” in the minutes before he died.

The 43-year-old died after being held down by at least four Phoenix police officers – one of whom put their knee on his neck – for nearly eight minutes as he cried out in pain.

The incident started after Muhaymin, who was homeless at the time and suffered from mental illness, tried to bring his chihuahua, a service dog, into a public bathroom at a community centre in Maricopa county in Arizona and an employee called 911. Minutes later, he was dead.

Advertisement
None of the officers have faced any disciplinary measures or been charged and they all still work for Phoenix police.

His sister Mussalina Muhaymin, 48, told the Guardian of her family’s struggle knowing that the officers have not been held accountable.

She said: “They haven’t had to answer to any of their actions, there were zero consequences. It’s impacted our family very much. As individuals we all have our different ways that we deal with it but the issue is that here it is and we continue to deal with it, we can’t heal from it.”

Mussalini Muhaymin, who works at a community health centre and lives in Phoenix, added: “They should be fired from their job, lose any opportunity to go and work for another police department, ultimately face legal consequences with an opportunity to be prosecuted and convicted for murder, because that’s what it was.”

An internal investigation by Phoenix police found officers “did not commit any act that warrants criminal prosecution”, CNN reported. The Maricopa county medical examiner said the death was a homicide – listing the primary cause of death to be cardiac arrest aggravated by “coronary artery disease, psychiatric disease, acute methamphetamine intoxication and physical exertion during law enforcement subdual”.

A report by Dr Bennet Omalu, the family’s expert witness, found he died from “asphyxiation due to compression of his trunk and body” and that “if Muhammad did not encounter the police on Jan. 4, 2017, he would not have died”.

The family is in the process of a civil lawsuit for which they expect to have a trial date in early spring. Their lawyer, David Chami, managing partner of litigation at Price Law Group, called for the investigation to be reopened.

He said: “If the investigation was reopened based on what we’ve now uncovered in our civil lawsuit, we do believe that some of the officers, not all of them, but that some of the officers would warrant criminal prosecution.”

Muhaymin hopes that in light of the Black Lives Matter protests following the death of George Floyd, the case will be given renewed attention.

She said Floyd’s death brought out a combination of emotions. “From anger to extreme sadness, to know that these men and women have experienced these behaviors from an organisation that’s vowed to protect and serve your community.”

Police tried to arrest her brother after discovering a warrant on his record while he was in the bathroom for not appearing in court for a charge relating to possession of a marijuana pipe after he was stopped for jaywalking in 2016.

Harrowing body-camera footage, released in full for the first time, captures the physical and verbal abuse that Muhaymin underwent in the last moments of his life.

Police take him outside the community centre where Muhaymin sees his dog and cries out “my child”. They bring him to the car park, next to a police car, where Muhaymin asks: “Why are you doing this?”

They appear to pin him against the car then bring him to the ground where he screams out and says: “I cannot believe this.” An officer replies: “Fucking relax, dumbass.” One of the officers is heard asking: “Where is the Taser?”

His pleas for help, pained cries and request to “stop” are repeatedly met with abusive language including “dumbass” and “motherfucker” while heavily panting officers placed their weight on his neck, back, arms and legs.

He says several times that he “can’t breathe”. When he cries “Please Allah”, an officer responds: “Allah? He’s not going to help you right now.”

His sister said: “It needs to be brought to the attention of the public that Muhammad was pretty much begging for his life. And that his death, it was slow. And he experienced the pain of everything that was happening to him.”

She described her brother – who had two children and three sisters – as “gentle and loving with us. He was a spiritual person, he was fun, he liked to joke, he had a lot of personality, and because of that a lot of people really liked him.”

She said for his daughter it was especially tough. “We’re adults, we almost can process it a little better, but to know the experience that a child will have from not having their father. As a daughter and a father that’s heartbreaking to see that.”

Civil rights advocates released the footage on Thursday as they called on Phoenix’s mayor, Kate Gallego, and the Maricopa county attorney, Allister Adel, to fire, charge and arrest the officers responsible for his death and appoint a special criminal prosecutor.

A letter, arranged by the organising collective Poder in Action and national civil rights group Muslim Advocates and signed by 61 organisations, said: “Muhaymin was a family man, a Black man, a Muslim man and a disabled man. The footage and subsequent news reporting shows officers either mocked or disregarded all of these aspects of his identity before they killed him.”

Petitions by Muslim.co, the Grassroots Law Project and Muslim Advocates has attracted more than 73,000 signatures and on Wednesday 26 August there will be a protest outside Phoenix city hall.

Jennifer Liewer, a spokeswoman for Maricopa county attorney’s office, said the county attorney does not have authority to fire a member of law enforcement and that the decision over the death of Muhaymin was made by Adel’s predecessor, Bill Montgomery.

But, she added: “Should a law enforcement agency submit the case to our office for a second review, we would then review any new facts and evidence and determine if criminal charges are warranted.”

The Guardian has contacted Phoenix police, the mayor’s office and the city of Phoenix for comment.

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...aymin-jr-death-phoenix-police-custody-footage

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dai Toruko



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## peagle

Dai Toruko said:


>



This is sick, that country is truly messed up.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TNT

It seems US police is the worst in the world, they are only getring paid to take care of whites and remove others. Its as worst as a 3rd world country corrupt police. And then these imbeciles have the audacity to call themselves as civilized.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

T|/|T said:


> It seems US police is the worst in the world, they are only getring paid to take care of whites and remove others. Its as worst as a 3rd world country corrupt police. And then these imbeciles have the audacity to call themselves as civilized.



Yes, every day 1000 non-white people from Asia are shot dead by white officers trying to "remove all others". You should see all the #AsianLivesMatter protests. Look at the stats:

https://www.usnews.com/news/article...nce-disproportionately-affect-people-of-color

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nan Yang

If you think you have seen it all. If you think you have seen the "WTF" police brutality video, you have seen nothing yet until you see this video.


----------



## Ich

Nan Yang said:


> If you think you have seen it all. If you think you have seen the "WTF" police brutality video, you have seen nothing yet until you see this video.




So another white is killed by police...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Nan Yang said:


> If you think you have seen it all. If you think you have seen the "WTF" police brutality video, you have seen nothing yet until you see this video.



LOL plugging your own youtube channel

You edited out the pointing the scoped rifle out the window at people walking by on the street








Shooting of Daniel Shaver - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





On January 18, 2016, *Daniel Leetin Shaver* of Granbury, Texas was fatally shot by police officer Philip Brailsford in the hallway of a La Quinta Inn & Suites hotel in Mesa, Arizona. Police were responding to a report that a rifle had been pointed out the window of Shaver's hotel room.

After the shooting, the rifle, which remained in the room, was determined to be a pellet gun.


----------



## beijingwalker

*Protests erupt after police shoot a man in Kenosha, Wisconsin*


----------



## Nan Yang

Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL plugging your own youtube channel
> 
> You edited out the pointing the scoped rifle out the window at people walking by on the street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting of Daniel Shaver - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On January 18, 2016, *Daniel Leetin Shaver* of Granbury, Texas was fatally shot by police officer Philip Brailsford in the hallway of a La Quinta Inn & Suites hotel in Mesa, Arizona. Police were responding to a report that a rifle had been pointed out the window of Shaver's hotel room.
> 
> After the shooting, the rifle, which remained in the room, was determined to be a pellet gun.


Always arguing from the fringes and *always blaming the victim*. 

*The big elephant in the room* is that the guy was terrified and did as he was told the best he could. And yet was gunned down. 

Just like *blaming this Navajo mother.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Nan Yang said:


> Always arguing from the fringes and *always blaming the victim*.
> 
> *The big elephant in the room* is that the guy was terrified and did as he was told the best he could. And yet was gunned down.
> 
> Just like *blaming this Navajo mother.*
> View attachment 663751



He should be terrified after pointing a scoped rifle out a hotel window. The Vegas shooter killed 58 people with his scoped rifle from his 32nd floor hotel room window.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast




----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> He should be terrified after pointing a scoped rifle out a hotel window. The Vegas shooter killed 58 people with his scoped rifle from his 32nd floor hotel room window.



I remember that incident and someone opened a thread on it a couple of years ago which was also a while after it had happened.


----------



## Cthulhu




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Trump's ‘Suburban Lifestyle Dream’ Is Real: Just Look At Greater Boston’s Housing Plans


Public policies that favor detached single-family houses and owner-occupancy -- without regard for demand -- perpetuate racial segregation and undermine social mobility, writes Amy Dain.




www.wbur.org





Amy Dain
*Trump's ‘Suburban Lifestyle Dream’ Is Real: Just Look At Greater Boston’s Housing Plans*




The *arc of the moral universe bends along the quiet residential roads of Greater Boston. *[oh boy!!!! Get ready for the hypocritical Liberal!!]

It curves through Reading, a railroad suburb on Route 128, described in its 2005 town plan as “a daily refuge from the pressures, impersonality, and uncertainties of modern urban life.” According to the plan, Reading’s residents judge changes to the town against their ideal image of Reading “as a peaceable, family-oriented, single-family suburban residential community.”

Reading’s residents are not alone in their bias for single-family houses. The vast majority of land in Boston’s suburbs is zoned for and built with single-family housing. The tiny islands and narrow peninsulas of land zoned for multi-family housing are generally built out to the capacity allowed. Suburban decisionmakers, overwhelmingly owners of single-family houses, allow new apartments on a project-by-project basis, often on the edge of town, isolated between train tracks, highways and water. The region largely outlaws what so many non-homeowners want — apartments within walking distance of village hubs.

Throughout the region, homeowners unite to protect their neighborhoods from change. They set forth objectives like Reading’s: “Preserve the town as a primarily single-family, owner-occupied residential community” and adopt laws to advance the cause.

The objective can be found in one local plan after another, like Wellesley’s 2017 draft plan, “Preserve the character of single-family streets,” and Burlington’s 2017 draft plan: “For any comprehensive housing policy to work in Burlington, it must begin with protecting the town’s single-family neighborhoods from unwanted encroachment by other land uses.” The next sentence clarifies that “other land uses” means multi-family housing.

It is an old issue, as old as zoning, which became common in the 1920s. In its famous 1926 pro-zoning decision*,* the Supreme Court referred to apartment houses as “a mere parasite, constructed in order to take advantage of the open spaces and attractive surroundings created by the residential character of the district.”

The heart of the matter is even older than zoning, and older than single-family houses. It is a conflict rooted deep in civilization, ancient like the walls of Jerusalem, and surely older than the Bible’s multiple commandments to love the stranger.

The world is dangerous, and people are fragile, made of soft flesh, little bones and anxious minds. The central tasks of civilization include creating safe, stable places for human flourishing. The walls of houses and walls of cities and borders of states have risen for the safety of families and communities.

Now, many suburban villagers, here today, have found themselves in what feels like a “refuge from the uncertainties of life.” And just as fortuitously for them, their suburban havens are pretty collages of brick and wood, pediments and porticos, walkways and daylilies, and tall canopies of maple and oak — the labor of generations. Today’s suburbanites are reinforcing neighborhood boundaries with paper walls of regulation, to keep out the stranger, stop change and preserve the pleasing views. It is relatable that suburban denizens plead, “Do not screw this up for us.”

But the use of public laws to secure neighborhoods and whole towns from change clashes with another core civilizational imperative, the pursuit of justice. It evokes an existential question about America’s purpose, like the one Lin Manuel Miranda’s Hamilton poses*:* “Burr, we studied and we fought and we killed for the notion of a nation we now get to build.” He asks, “What was it all for?”

“The Suburban Lifestyle Dream,” tweeted the U.S. president recently, in a seeming response. “I am happy to inform all of the people living their Suburban Lifestyle Dream that you will no longer be bothered or financially hurt by having low income housing built in your neighborhood...”

Jarred Johnson of Boston's Transit Matters, tweeted back: “Don't know who needs to hear it, but you need to value Black lives more than home's sale price or ‘neighborhood character'.”

Public policies that favor detached single-family houses and owner-occupancy over multifamily housing and renting, without regard for demand, perpetuate racial segregation and undermine social mobility. So do policies that isolate apartment buildings away from village hubs, away from transit, schools, shops and parks.

In 2015, the Boston Fed reported that the median wealth of white households in Greater Boston was $247,500, while that of Blacks was close to zero. Nearly 80% of whites in the region owned a home, whereas only one-third of Black and less than one-fifth of Dominican and Puerto Ricans were homeowners. Suburban aversion to rental housing, as translated into laws, has effectively limited opportunities for minorities who lack down-payments from moving to the suburbs.

Exclusionary zoning policies exacerbate the injustices of racism and Black disadvantage, which are rooted in slavery and Jim Crow and still pervasive in all aspects of American life, including housing, education, employment, health care and criminal justice.

In the era of “white flight” from cities like Boston to the suburbs, discrimination from mortgage lenders and realtors limited opportunities for Blacks to establish homes in the suburbs; companies relocated from cities to suburban office parks accessible only by car, an amenity many Blacks could not afford; and the suburbs systematically down-zoned — increasing minimum lot sizes and eliminating much of the zoning for apartments.

The Town of Wayland’s 1962 Master Plan is unapologetic about the exclusionary downzoning. In response to population pressure, Wayland's Planning Board and Town Meeting appraised Wayland’s position among the suburbs and then acted to maintain Wayland’s single-family-only zoning while increasing the lot area and frontage needed to build single-family houses. “These policies are primarily responsible for the growth of Wayland in a manner that has encouraged investment in homes and gives evidence of creating a most satisfactory environment for family living,” the 1962 plan reads.

Decades later, Wayland’s 2016 housing plan reiterates the sentiment: “Within existing residential neighborhoods, new multi-family housing is generally not recommended because of concerns that it would alter the single-family character of most of Wayland’s neighborhoods.” In 2017, Wayland residents opposing proposed apartments began a “Stop the Monster” campaign posting lawn signs depicting a cartoon apartment building with large eyes and teeth that might get Grandma to say, “My, what sharp teeth you have.”

Apartment buildings will not devour the charm and safety of Greater Boston for dinner. Apartments are homes, and people need homes. Homeowners and renters alike can and should reform housing policies and zoning — for the core American values of justice, equal opportunity and social mobility. Through better regulation, suburbs can preserve both the visual character of neighborhoods and Greater Boston’s moral character.



https://twitter.com/amydain?lang=en



Amy Dain
@amydain
Building a pro-growth agenda for Greater Boston. Public policy research and writing.
*Newton*, MA [<--- WTF!!!!!!!!!]











 Excuse me Amy you should STFU. Your median home value is HIGHER than the suburban single family towns you are complaining about. Trust me that explains why your black population is only 3.8% you @#$% Liberal hypocrite. You and your neighbors didn't spend $930,400 on a home and make $144,403 because you wanted to live in a demographically/economically balanced neighborhood. GIVE ME A BREAK!






__





Reading, Massachusetts (MA 01801, 01867) profile: population, maps, real estate, averages, homes, statistics, relocation, travel, jobs, hospitals, schools, crime, moving, houses, news, sex offenders






www.city-data.com













__





Wayland, Massachusetts (MA 01778) profile: population, maps, real estate, averages, homes, statistics, relocation, travel, jobs, hospitals, schools, crime, moving, houses, news, sex offenders






www.city-data.com













__





Burlington, Massachusetts (MA 01730, 01803) profile: population, maps, real estate, averages, homes, statistics, relocation, travel, jobs, hospitals, schools, crime, moving, houses, news, sex offenders






www.city-data.com


----------



## Dalit

Now this is the same country that goes around lecturing and handing out certificates to other nations around the world. What a pitiful state. One police killing after another.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300047176316329985

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300331491805732864

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

Twin Cities: Skyrocketing demolition costs for riot-damaged properties delay rebuilding 
One day after rioters destroyed the Sports Dome retail complex in St. Paul, a construction crew hired by the city knocked the building down because it was dangerously unstable.

Then the city presented the property owners with a $140,000 bill for what it would cost to haul away the debris.

“We were really upset about that,” said property owner Jay Kim, whose insurance policy covers a maximum of $25,000 in demolition costs. “We thought that was high. But we didn’t know how much demolition would cost at the time.”



Like dozens of other investors whose properties were severely damaged in the May riots, the Kim family was stunned to discover that the money it would collect from its insurance company for demolition won’t come close to the actual costs of doing the job. Most policies limit reimbursement to $25,000 to $50,000, but contractors have been submitting bids of $200,000 to $300,000. In many cases, the price of the work is not much lower than the actual value of the property, records show.

“I think that is price-gouging and they should contact the attorney general,” said Andrea Jenkins, vice president of the Minneapolis City Council. “That is a symbol of capitalism run amok.”

Contractors acknowledge that prices for riot-related work are far higher than usual, but they said that is because government regulations require them to treat all debris from a burned-out building as hazardous. Industry veteran Don Rachel said those rules can double demolition costs.

Rich Freese of Semple Excavating worked on demolishing the Sports Dome retail complex in St. Paul.

“We aren’t taking advantage of anybody,” said Rachel, CEO of Rachel Contracting, one of the largest demolition contractors in the state. “Some people might have sticker shock, but how do they know? Most of these folks have never had to wreck a building.”

*Demolition costs are so high that many rebuilding projects remain stuck in neutral, leaving large sections of Minneapolis and St. Paul with scorched buildings and piles of rubble that will linger for months.*

“It’s been a big barrier to getting the street cleaned up,” said Allison Sharkey, executive director of the Lake Street Council. “I am becoming really concerned that people who want to reinvest won’t be able to.”... (Read more)



> Twin Cities: Skyrocketing demolition costs for riot-damaged properties delay rebuilding
> 
> 
> Aggregate News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstatewatcher.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

Those guys are helping Trump reelection. How hired them? or they are just themselves?


----------



## That Guy

Don't post unverified, white supremacist propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shah_Deu

大汉奸柳传志 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300047176316329985


Yeah absolutely, they are terrorists. Had they been in Hong Kong, US would have championed their rights, the UK would have announced to give them citizenship and they were to be the bravest people on the planet to have demanded their rights. Feel so sorry for the protesters to have been born in the wrong country, oh sorry, the right country i meant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

That Guy said:


> Don't post unverified, white supremacist propaganda.


video looks pretty real.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dbc

大汉奸柳传志 said:


> video looks pretty real.



Welcome to the 21st century, the things kids do for $hits and giggles. Mostly innocent faked attacks, sometimes the unsuspecting fall victim its called the _'knock out games' . S_ometimes it goes too far,
it started in 2013 for social media likes, didn't know it was still a thing.


----------



## Dalit

That Guy said:


> Don't post unverified, white supremacist propaganda.



Look who gave you a like for your comment.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

That Guy said:


> Don't post unverified, white supremacist propaganda.












Victim of brick assault in South Baltimore identified by police days after incident


Police are investigating an incident captured in a video that went viral on social media, showing a man getting hit in the back of the head with a brick in South Baltimore.




www.baltimoresun.com





*Police investigating alleged assault after man hit in the head with a brick in South Baltimore*


----------



## The Maverick

disgusting


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Some brits were copying this filthy game a couple of years ago, also resulted in a fatality if I recall correctly.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

大汉奸柳传志 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300047176316329985



This is *obviously* a US Chinese plot with US Chinese backers since there is no way this is a homegrown issue by citizens of Hong Kong Oakland.


----------



## Dalit

Black African community has always questioned white American intent. From Malcolm X to Muhammad Ali.


----------



## Beast

Guess what, the western media are under reporting all this riot and try play down the havoc occuring in US while keep ramping up about human right abuse in China.

US is doomed. The media is control in a way, it will try avoid reporting all the deficient of US while report the problem of China. This make China quick to solve all it's deficiency while the rot of US just grow bigger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> This is *obviously* a US Chinese plot with US Chinese backers since there is no way this is a homegrown issue by citizens of Hong Kong Oakland.


Lol.. continue your self delusion while the riot still continue in US. It will only grew bigger.


----------



## PakFactor

大汉奸柳传志 said:


> Twin Cities: Skyrocketing demolition costs for riot-damaged properties delay rebuilding
> One day after rioters destroyed the Sports Dome retail complex in St. Paul, a construction crew hired by the city knocked the building down because it was dangerously unstable.
> 
> Then the city presented the property owners with a $140,000 bill for what it would cost to haul away the debris.
> 
> “We were really upset about that,” said property owner Jay Kim, whose insurance policy covers a maximum of $25,000 in demolition costs. “We thought that was high. But we didn’t know how much demolition would cost at the time.”
> 
> 
> 
> Like dozens of other investors whose properties were severely damaged in the May riots, the Kim family was stunned to discover that the money it would collect from its insurance company for demolition won’t come close to the actual costs of doing the job. Most policies limit reimbursement to $25,000 to $50,000, but contractors have been submitting bids of $200,000 to $300,000. In many cases, the price of the work is not much lower than the actual value of the property, records show.
> 
> “I think that is price-gouging and they should contact the attorney general,” said Andrea Jenkins, vice president of the Minneapolis City Council. “That is a symbol of capitalism run amok.”
> 
> Contractors acknowledge that prices for riot-related work are far higher than usual, but they said that is because government regulations require them to treat all debris from a burned-out building as hazardous. Industry veteran Don Rachel said those rules can double demolition costs.
> 
> Rich Freese of Semple Excavating worked on demolishing the Sports Dome retail complex in St. Paul.
> 
> “We aren’t taking advantage of anybody,” said Rachel, CEO of Rachel Contracting, one of the largest demolition contractors in the state. “Some people might have sticker shock, but how do they know? Most of these folks have never had to wreck a building.”
> 
> *Demolition costs are so high that many rebuilding projects remain stuck in neutral, leaving large sections of Minneapolis and St. Paul with scorched buildings and piles of rubble that will linger for months.*
> 
> “It’s been a big barrier to getting the street cleaned up,” said Allison Sharkey, executive director of the Lake Street Council. “I am becoming really concerned that people who want to reinvest won’t be able to.”... (Read more)



I also own an insurance agency and mostly do commercial related policies. Majority of owners never had to demolish a building and most agents never had to deal with one, and most of all people shop prices and neglecting coverage thinking it would never happen to them.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> Lol.. continue your self delusion while the riot still continue in US. It will only grew bigger.



The delusion is the Chinese thinking all the protestors in Hong Kong are simply brain dead zombies only acting on command of the CIA.

I'm just rewording it to show you how stupid it sounds.


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> The delusion is the Chinese thinking all the protestors in Hong Kong are simply brain dead zombies only acting on command of the CIA.
> 
> I'm just rewording it to show you how stupid it sounds.


The hongkong protesters are brainwashed by CIA and NGO. Makes no different. While US protesters are result of decades of abuse and biased that build up by white elite suppression of minority.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

This is excellent actually. I hope it stays a wreck for months and is a blight for all other cities to see...like what happened with Detroit.

Then the next time other cities wont drag their feet on protecting property. The usual response is "eh..that's what insurance is for..they'll get paid..no worries..they'll rebuild and be back". WRONG!


Below average section of Minnesota too (as usual).




__





55104 Zip Code (St. Paul, Minnesota) Profile - homes, apartments, schools, population, income, averages, housing, demographics, location, statistics, sex offenders, residents and real estate info






www.city-data.com

















Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> The hongkong protesters are brainwashed by CIA and NGO.



LOL! Now who is delusional.









I guess the CIA should be happy the Chinese people are weakminded.

Wait until we tell everybody in Shanghai to march into the ocean like Lemmings.




"for King and Country...weeeeeeeeeeeee"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Indian-origin family's car dealership worth $2.5 million set ablaze by rioters in US*
‘Everybody watched it burn to ashes, nobody did nothing about it, nothing’

Aug 31, 2020 10:54 AM (IST) 



*New York, August 31*

An Indian-origin family's car dealership was set ablaze by rioters in the protest-hit US city of Kenosha, Wisconsin destroying nearly 100 vehicles and causing damages worth $2.5 million, according to family members.


"Everybody watched it burn to ashes. Nobody did nothing about it, nothing," Kenosha News on Saturday quoted family member Anmol Khindri as saying.

The newspaper said that he estimated the losses after the first attack on August 23 at about $1.5 million and after a second the following day at $2.5 million.

Josie Rodriguez, who lived next to the destroyed car dealership, told Kenosha News that when she phoned the police and fire emergency number, the operators told her it was not safe for firefighters to respond to the scene and did not respond.

Protests erupted in Kenosha following the August 23 police shooting of Jacob Blake, a 27-year-old Africa-American man.

The motive of the shooting by a white police officer remains unknown.


Another member of the family that owned the burnt-down car dealership interviewed by the conservative web site, The Federalist, said: "We didn't have anything to do with this. I am a minority too. I am a brown person. I have nothing to do with this.

"This is not the America I came into. I could not even imagine (this happening)." The family member told The Federalist that his parents had immigrated from India and built the business "tyre by tyre, car by car", after saving money by working in petrol pumps and restaurants.

They started with six cars and turned it into a 100-car business which has turned to ashes, he said.

"We didn't do anything. What did we deserve to all this? My family has been in tears for the last three, four days. We didn't inherit this business. We built it from the ground up," he added.

According to Kenosha News, a crowd-sourcing fundraiser for the family has been set up on Go Fund Me, an internet-based site where the public can make contributions.


The riots in Kenosha and across the US that are an offshoot of the Democratic Party-backed Black Lives Matter movement's protests against racism and the police killing of African-Americans have become a politically divisive issue ahead of the November election.

The violence has come in handy for President Donald Trump to project his strident law-and-order stance, while his Democratic rival, former Vice President Joe Biden, has been muted in his criticism of the rioting, looting and arson overshadowing the peaceful protests.

The Black Lives Matter protests began in May after the death of George Floyd, an unarmed African-American, on May 25 in Minneapolis when a policeman knelt on his neck for about nine minutes.

White people have joined the protests, sometimes outnumbering African-Americans.

Trump is scheduled to visit Kenosha on Tuesday to meet law enforcement officials and survey the damage from the riots, but the state's Democratic Governor Tony Evers has asked him not to come.


Evers wrote to Trump that his "presence will only hinder our healing" and "delay our work to overcome division".

Meanwhile, Biden was expected to visit Kenosha on Monday, but will now instead campaign in Pennsylvania.

Trump, who has threatened federal interventions in cities overrun by violence, scored a point when Evers called in the National Guard and also requested assistance from three other states.

Trump tweeted on August 28: "Success: Since the National Guard moved into Kenosha, Wisconsin, two days ago, there has been NO FURTHER VIOLENCE, not even a small problem." The President had sent federal law enforcement to Portland, Oregon to guard federal property despite protests by local officials and Democrats.

The Black Lives Matter movement has called for cutting police budgets and succeeded in some places, while the Minneapolis City Council gave in to protesters and voted to abolish the police department.


There has been a surge in crimes in major cities, which police union officials attribute to their demoralisation due to the anti-police sentiments.

The riots accompanying the protests have witnessed clashes, some of them armed, between left-wing demonstrators and right-wing counter-protesters.

A 17-year-old boy, who is from a neighbouring state and is white, shot and killed to people on August 25 during a confrontation with protesters in Kenosha.

On Saturday, a man belonging to a right-wing organisation, Patriot Prayer, was shot dead in the middle of a clash between the left and the right. 









Indian-origin family's car dealership worth $2.5 million set ablaze by rioters in US


An Indian-origin family's car dealership was set ablaze by rioters in the protest-hit US city of Kenosha, Wisconsin destroying nearly 100 vehicles and causing damages worth $2.5 million, according to family members.




www.tribuneindia.com


----------



## Imran Khan

insurance will pay it i think so

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Both India and US are out of control


----------



## Dalit

'Murica is witnessing a race war.


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

Hamartia Antidote said:


> This is *obviously* a US Chinese plot with US Chinese backers since there is no way this is a homegrown issue by citizens of Hong Kong Oakland.


more like an Iranian plot. they invented the slogan after all.


----------



## Shehr Abbasi

AGO (WLS) -- Chicago weekend shootings have left more than 50 people shot, 10 fatally, police said.

From 6 p.m. on Friday until midnight Sunday, a total of 54 people were shot, police said, including two Chicago police officers and a 15-year-old boy, police said.

Despite the number of victims, Chicago Police Superintendent David Brown said Monday that murders are down 50% from the previous six weeks following his reorganization of the department to create citywide teams. Overall crime is also down 19% this year, according to Brown.

"Our clearance rate for homicides is 40%. We have some room to improve, but that's still a significant improvement," Brown said.

Supt. Brown added that 127 guns were recovered in Chicago this weekend, bringing the total number of guns recovered by CPD this year to 6,967.

"Every one of those 6,967 guns recovered are a potential deadly force encounter," he said.

One reason Supt. Brown says the clearance rate has gone up is because they are seeing an increase in cooperation from community members who are reaching out to investigators to tell them what they know regarding ongoing cases. Brown added that he hopes this trend continues, including a shooting that left one man dead and four others injured outside a pancake house in Morgan Park.

One person is dead and four others were wounded in a shooting outside a restaurant Sunday afternoon in Morgan Park.





In the six weeks since completing a reorganization of the department, CPD says murders are down 50% compared to the previous six weeks.

According to Chicago police, three women and two men were shot around 1:30 p.m. while they ate at Lumes Pancake House at 11601 South Western Avenue.

Witnesses said they heard 20-30 shots fired into the restaurant's large white tent that is set up in the parking lot and used for additional seating. Regulars say the extra space is especially needed on weekends, as the restaurant is popular with the after-church crowd.

*Superintendent Brown gives update on weekend violence, including shooting of officers*





Chicago Police Superintendent David Brown speaks after a violent weekend, including two officers wounded and five people shot at a popular South Side restaurant.

Police said a 31-year-old man, identified to the Cook County Medical Examiner's Office as Devon Welsh, who died at the scene was the target of the shooting and was known to police. He was dining outdoors under the tent when police say several men in a white SUV pulled up and started shooting. A 43-year-old woman was shot in the stomach and buttock and a 32-year-old woman was shot in the thigh, police said. Both were taken to Advocate Christ Medical Center in stable condition. A 32-year-old man who was shot in the thigh is now in stable condition at Advocate Christ Medical Center, police said. A 30-year-old woman who was shot in the foot is in good condition at Little Company of Mary Hospital. It wasn't immediately clear whether those injured were part of the same dining party as the intended target or innocent bystanders. Witnesses said after the shooting was over, the gunmen jumped back into the white SUV and drove off. No one is in custody. Area Two detectives are investigating. A teenager was shot and wounded in a drive-by shooting in the Woodlawn neighborhood on Chicago's South Side Sunday. Police said the 15-year-old boy was shot in the lower back by someone in a silver sedan in the 1200-block of E. 63rd Street around 8:30 p.m. The teen was driven to Jackson Park Hospital in critical condition, police said. He was later transferred to University of Chicago Comer Children's Hospital. No one is in custody. Area One detectives are investigating. Two Chicago police officers were shot and a suspected shooter was wounded Sunday morning after a traffic stop in Homan Square on the West Side. CPD Supt. David Brown and Mayor Lori Lightfoot held a press conference about the shooting outside Stroger Hospital early Sunday morning. Brown said that around 2:33 a.m. officers were conducting a traffic stop in the 3300-block of West Polk Street when they spotted a gun in the vehicle. The officers ordered the suspect to get out of the car, but he didn't comply, Brown said. The officers then had to break the suspect's car window in an attempt to arrest him. While attempting to place the suspect into custody, a struggle ensued and the offender fired multiple shots, striking both officers, Brown said. A third officer returned fire and hit the suspect/ One officer suffered multiple gunshot wounds to the chest, side and back, Brown said. He was transported to Stroger Hospital in serious condition. Dr. Hayden Hollister spoke at the press conference and said that the officer is undergoing surgery. The officer is now in stable condition, CPD said late Sunday morning. The second officer was shot in the shoulder and chest and transported to the same hospital. He is in good condition, police said. The suspect was critically injured and taken via ambulance to Loyola University Medical Center in Maywood, CFD officials said. He is now in fair condition, police said. A man was shot to death and a woman was injured Sunday in Gresham on the South Side, according to Chicago police. The 34-year-old man was standing outside about 5 a.m. in the 1100 block of West 87th Street when two males approached and opened fire, police said. He was hit multiple times in the face and upper body. The man was taken to Christ Medical Center in Oak Lawn, where he was pronounced dead, police said. The Cook County medical examiner's office has not released details about the fatality. The woman, 36, was standing just inside the doorway of a nearby home when she was shot in the foot, police said. She was taken in fair condition to Little Company of Mary Hospital. No one is in custody as Area Two detectives investigate. About 25 minutes later, a 23-year-old woman was shot in Little Village on the Southwest Side. According to Chicago police, around 5:25 a.m. she was on the sidewalk in the 2300-block of South Homan Avenue, when she was shot in the chest. She was taken to Mt. Sinai Hospital and is in critical condition, police said. Area Four detectives are investigating. A 29-year-old man was also fatally shot Sunday in Back of the Yards on the Southwest Side. According to Chicago police, Chauncey Ali Jr., 29, was leaving a party at 3:38 a.m. in the 900-block of West Garfield Boulevard when someone shot him in the head. Officers found him unresponsive on the ground and he was taken to the University of Chicago Medical Center, where he was pronounced dead, police said. No one is in custody as Area One detectives investigate. Just a few minutes earlier, a man and a woman were injured in a shooting in Austin on the West Side. They were on the sidewalk at 3:24 a.m. in the 5900 block of West Huron Street when they heard gunshots, Chicago police said. They told investigators they didn't see the shooter or know where the shots came from. The 29-year-old man was shot in the left thigh while the woman, 25, was grazed on the head, police said. Both were taken to West Suburban Medical Center in Oak Park in good condition. No one is in custody as Area Four detectives investigate. A 61-year-old man was shot to death Sunday in South Chicago, Chicago police said. According to police, officers responding to ShotSpotter alerts for eight gunshots at 2:09 a.m. in the 8400 block of South Commercial Avenue found the 61-year-old man on the parkway with a gunshot wound to the head. He was pronounced dead at the scene, police said. The Cook County medical examiner's office has not released details about the fatality. No one is in custody as Area Two detectives investigate. A man was shot Saturday in Park Manor on the South Side. The 28-year-old was driving at 9:56 p.m. in the 7000 block of South State Street when he heard gunshots and realized he'd been hit, according to Chicago police. He told investigators he didn't see the shooter or know where the shots came from. The man was hit in the leg and drove himself to the University of Chicago Medical Center, where he was in fair condition, police said. No one is in custody as Area One detectives investigate. Two people were critically hurt in a shooting Saturday in Back of the Yards on the Southwest Side. The man and woman, both 21, were shot about 6:40 p.m. in the 900-block of West Garfield Boulevard, Chicago police said. The man was struck in the chest and back and taken to the University of Chicago Medical Center, police said. The woman went to the same hospital with a gunshot wound to her abdomen. Both were in critical condition, police said. Area One detectives are investigating. A man was killed and a woman was critically wounded in a shooting Friday in Back of the Yards on the South Side. Three people were on a porch about 7:17 p.m. in the 900-block of West 50th Street when someone in a passing SUV unleashed gunfire, Chicago police said. A 39-year-old man was shot multiple times and taken to the University of Chicago Medical Center, where he was pronounced dead, police said. A 66-year-old woman was struck in the shoulder and taken to the same hospital in critical condition, police said. The third person on the porch, a 48-year-old man, was injured by glass and taken to St. Bernard Hospital in good condition, police said. Although the 39-year-old remains unidentified, an autopsy conducted Saturday ruled his death a homicide, the Cook County medical examiner's office said. Area One detectives are investigating. A man was shot to death Saturday in Englewood on the South Side. Officers responding to a call of a person shot about 3:05 p.m. found the 40-year-old unresponsive with a gunshot wound to the chest in the 5600-block of South Emerald Avenue, Chicago police said. The man was taken to the University of Chicago Medical Center, where he was pronounced dead, police said. The Cook County medical examiner's office has not released details about his death. Area One detectives are investigating. A man was injured in a shooting Saturday at a home in West Englewood on the South Side. The 66-year-old was inside the home at 3:48 a.m. in the 6800-block of South Winchester Avenue when someone on the porch fired shots through the front door and window, according to Chicago police. The man was hit in the foot and taken to Holy Cross Hospital in good condition, police said. No one is in custody as Area One detectives investigate. A man was injured in a shooting Saturday in Bucktown on the North Side. The 27-year-old was parking his car at 1:35 a.m. in the 2300-block of West Lyndale Street when a male walked up, asked his gang affiliation and fired into the car, according to Chicago police. The shooter left the area in a silver vehicle. The man was hit in the arm and went to Illinois Masonic Medical Center on his own, police said. He was listed in good condition. No one is in custody as Area Five detectives investigate.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Blacklivesmatter

497 Total Homicides

352 Black
63 Other
45 Hispanic
37 White










Homicides in Chicago: A list of every victim | Chicago Sun-Times


Information about Chicago's homicide victims, compiled by journalists, including breakdowns of where and when incidents occurred, updated daily.




graphics.suntimes.com





*Unknown*
*North Lawndale | Shooting | M | 26 | Unknown*
Location of homicide: 1800 block of South Kedzie Avenue
Date of homicide: 8/31/2020
Time of homicide: 1:05:00 PM
*Read more about this death*
*Unknown*
*East Garfield Park | Shooting | M | 26 | Unknown*
Location of homicide: 3500 block of West Polk Street
Date of homicide: 8/31/2020
Time of homicide: 10:52:00 PM
*Read more about this death*
*Unknown*
*Lower West Side/Pilsen | Shooting | M | Unknown | Unknown*
Location of homicide: 1300 block of West 19th Street
Date of homicide: 8/31/2020
Time of homicide: 10:45:00 PM
*Read more about this death*
*Unknown*
*South Chicago | Shooting | M | 61 | Unknown*
Location of homicide: 8400 block of South Commercial Avenue
Date of homicide: 8/30/2020
Time of homicide: 2:09:00 AM
*Read more about this death*
*Chauncey Ali Jr.*
*New City | Shooting | M | 29 | Black*
Location of homicide: 900 block of West Garfield Boulevard
Date of homicide: 8/30/2020
Time of homicide: 3:38:00 AM
*Read more about this death*
*Unknown*
*Auburn Gresham | Shooting | M | 34 | Unknown*
Location of homicide: 1100 block of West 87th Street
Date of homicide: 8/30/2020
Time of homicide: 5:00:00 AM
*Read more about this death*
*Devon Welsh*
*Morgan Park | Shooting | M | 31 | Black*
Location of homicide: 11600 block of South Western Avenue
Date of homicide: 8/30/2020
Time of homicide: 1:50:00 PM
*Read more about this death*
*Jason Carson*
*Englewood | Shooting | M | 32 | Black*
Location of homicide: 5600 block of South Emerald Avenue
Date of homicide: 8/29/2020
Time of homicide: 3:05:00 PM
*Read more about this death*
*Anthony Lewis*
*Englewood | Shooting | M | 54 | Black*
Location of homicide: 6200 block of South Racine Avenue
Date of homicide: 8/29/2020
Time of homicide: 8:20:00 PM
*Read more about this death*
*Unknown*
*Albany Park | Shooting | M | 18 | Unknown*
Location of homicide: 4600 block of North Kasson Avenue
Date of homicide: 8/28/2020
Time of homicide: 7:00:00 PM
*Read more about this death*
*Oronde Jelks*
*New City | Shooting | M | 39 | Black*
Location of homicide: 900 block of West 50th Street
Date of homicide: 8/28/2020
Time of homicide: 7:17:00 PM
*Read more about this death*
*Jamil Williamson*
*Humboldt Park | Shooting | M | 21 | Black*
Location of homicide: 900 block of North Pulaski Road
Date of homicide: 8/28/2020
Time of homicide: 8:30:00 PM
*Read more about this death*
*Kyra Gray*
*Chatham | Shooting | F | 35 | Black*
Location of homicide: 800 block of East 88th Place
Date of homicide: 8/28/2020
Time of homicide: 8:38:00 PM
*Read more about this death*
*Derius Coleman*
*South Chicago | Shooting | M | 29 | Black*
Location of homicide: 8000 block of South Muskegon Avenue
Date of homicide: 8/28/2020
Time of homicide: 5:04:00 AM
*Read more about this death*
*Doran Wallace*
*Woodlawn | Shooting | M | 39 | Black*
Location of homicide: 6100 block of South Evans Avenue
Date of homicide: 8/27/2020
Time of homicide: 12:20:00 PM
*Read more about this death*
*Greg Gultney*
*Auburn Gresham | Shooting | M | 26 | Black*
Location of homicide: 8100 block of South Bishop
Date of homicide: 8/27/2020
Time of homicide: 8:17:00 PM
*Read more about this death*
*Brandon Brown*
*West Garfield Park | Shooting | M | 26 | Black*
Location of homicide: 100 block of North Keeler Avenue
Date of homicide: 8/27/2020
Time of homicide: 9:22:00 PM
*Read more about this death*
*Amando Shipp*
*Roseland | Shooting | M | 47 | Black*
Location of homicide: 500 block of West 105th Street
Date of homicide: 8/27/2020
Time of homicide: 11:57:00 PM
*Read more about this death*


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Chinese researcher charged with theft of trade secrets arrested in US


A Chinese researcher at the University of Virginia was arrested in the US on charges of stealing trade secrets when he attempted to board a flight to China




www.republicworld.com





29th August, 2020
A Chinese national, a researcher at the University of Virginia, was arrested by the US authorities on charges of stealing trade secrets when he attempted to board a flight to China. Haizhou Hu, 34, was allegedly accessing a computer without authorization to obtain information from a protected computer and steal trade secrets, the US Justice Department said in a release.



> "Haizhou Hu, a Chinese national conducting research at the University of Virginia, was arrested today and charged via criminal complaint with a pair of federal crimes just days after he attempted to board a flight to China. United States Attorney Thomas T. Cullen and David W. Archey, Special Agent in Charge of the FBI's Richmond Division announced the arrest," it said.


Ties between the US and China have worsened in the past couple of months as the two have locked horns over a score of issues.


*'Possessed unauthorised software code'*
As per court documents, investigators first became aware of Haizhou Hu on August 25, when he attempted to board a flight to China at Chicago's O'Hare International Airport. He is conducting research, studying bio-mimics and fluid dynamics at the University of Virginia.



> "A routine screening conducted by authorities revealed that Haizhou Hu was alleged to be in possession of bio-inspired research simulation software code that he was not authorized to possess, and which represented the result of years of research and resources in its development by members of the University of Virginia academic community," the Justice Department added.


Recently, the US had ordered China to close its Consulate General in Houston, Texas, over allegations that it was involved for years in massive illegal spying and influence operations in the country. In retaliation, China ordered the US to close its Consulate General in Chengdu.


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

How many threads are you going open on Chinese citizens getting arrested in the US? Is this a thing for you?

Thousands of Chinese get arrested in China each year for criminal activities.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> How many threads are you going open on Chinese citizens getting arrested in the US? Is this a thing for you?
> 
> Thousands of Chinese get arrested in China each year for criminal activities.



I know actively traveling to a foreign country and engaging in criminal activities is an accepted way of life to some people like you but to others it is seen as a serious problem...especially *espionage*.

I guess you are perfectly ok with it happening in Pakistan. Unfortunately it isn't helping your country. Pakistan needs less unconcerned people like you and more people who care about their country when it comes to foreign nationals stealing your stuff. You'll grow quicker if you do.


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

these charges usually end up with no conviction


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I know actively traveling to a foreign country and engaging in criminal activities is an accepted way of life to some people like you but to others it is seen as a serious problem...especially espionage.
> 
> I guess you are perfectly ok with it happening in Pakistan. Unfortunately it isn't helping your country. Pakistan needs less unconcerned people like you and more people who care about their country when it comes to foreign nationals stealing your stuff.



Did you also start new threads regarding these law abiding US citizens abroad when you were searching for your daily anti-China propaganda articles?

An American college student has been detained in Tokyo for nearly 9 months

US citizen arrested in Israel on sexual assault charges, extradition filed

Family of US citizen imprisoned in Lebanon pleads for his release: ‘This is a cry for help’


----------



## F-22Raptor

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> How many threads are you going open on Chinese citizens getting arrested in the US? Is this a thing for you?
> 
> Thousands of Chinese get arrested in China each year for criminal activities.



The FBI is dismantling Chinese spy networks. We can’t go a week without Chinese getting arrested for theft and fraud. They will be exposed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> Did you also start new threads regarding these law abiding US citizens abroad when you were searching for your daily anti-China propaganda articles?
> 
> An American college student has been detained in Tokyo for nearly 9 months
> 
> US citizen arrested in Israel on sexual assault charges, extradition filed
> 
> Family of US citizen imprisoned in Lebanon pleads for his release: ‘This is a cry for help’



I'm posting *ESPIONAGE* threads. If you want me to add other criminal stuff like the ones you mentioned above I'll happily add them too if you keep griping that espionage is nothing to worry about.

Plus the all the articles I posted are from just the last few *days* showing how out of control it is..you needed to search back far to find stuff.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

F-22Raptor said:


> The FBI is dismantling Chinese spy networks. We can’t go a week without Chinese getting arrested for theft and fraud. They will be exposed.



Too bad we have members here who are completely clueless as to what espionage is.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Too bad we have members here who are completely clueless as to what espionage is.



I woke up to this tweet this morning and couldn't believe my eyes. I'm quite aware of all the amazing copying the Chinese have done to date, but this one might be the most incredible one of all. From the entire aircraft design to the subsystems it uses, the former obviously quite original while the latter is most likely local Chinese stuff. But this is truly incredible at how they must've gotten something in the form of blueprints or some intricate information in order to produce a flying and functioning E-2C copy! Truly incredible.











__





Chinese KJ-600 first carrier-based early warning aircraft makes maiden flight


China's first aircraft carrier-based, fixed-wing early warning aircraft, reportedly called the KJ-600, successfully made its maiden flight in late August. Chinese aircraft carriers currently have only helicopters for early warning purposes.




t.co

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> I woke up to this tweet this morning and couldn't believe my eyes. I'm quite aware of all the amazing copying the Chinese have done to date, but this one might be the most incredible one of all. From the entire aircraft design to the subsystems it uses, the former obviously quite original while the latter is most likely local Chinese stuff. But this is truly incredible at how they must've gotten something in the form of blueprints or some intricate information in order to produce a flying and functioning E-2C copy! Truly incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese KJ-600 first carrier-based early warning aircraft makes maiden flight
> 
> 
> China's first aircraft carrier-based, fixed-wing early warning aircraft, reportedly called the KJ-600, successfully made its maiden flight in late August. Chinese aircraft carriers currently have only helicopters for early warning purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t.co



Considering the plane was designed in the 1960's they seem to be playing it safe. No other 21st Century type design has crossed their minds?

Plus remember their spaceship..










Which one is the mid 1960's era Soyuz again?
They had their first flight in 2003 using a 40 yr old design.
17 years later..still in use. Long sticks to press buttons too! Come on what is up with that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Considering the plane was designed in the 1960's they seem to be playing it safe. No other 21st Century type design has crossed their minds?
> 
> Plus remember their spaceship..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is the mid 1960's era Soyuz again?
> They had their first flight in 2003 using a 40 yr old design.
> 17 years later..still in use. Long sticks to press buttons too! Come on what is up with that?



I mean, I realize it's a design from the 60's, but it's not one of those simple or typical airplane fuselages, with that tail and multi H-stabs and then there's the folding wings aspect and of course, the exact, right size radar spinning properly and all the other factors tied into that specific aircraft.

You're right about no other design available lol! Nowadays with all the different AWACs platforms out there? Sure there is, but not an aircraft based on the exact one like the American E-2C Hawkeye that has a hook and is capable of carrier takeoffs and landings. Even the French just bought 2 or 3 brand spanking new E-3C Hawkeyes, the latest of this great little aircraft for the Charles DeGaule. Plus China has to stick it to the US by pulling one of these off and rubbing it in our faces. Really brazen, oooof!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> I mean, I realize it's a design from the 60's, but it's not one of those simple or typical airplane fuselages, with that tail and multi H-stabs and then there's the folding wings aspect and of course, the exact, right size radar spinning properly and all the other factors tied into that specific aircraft.
> 
> You're right about no other design available lol! Nowadays with all the different AWACs platforms out there? Sure there is, but not an aircraft based on the exact one like the American E-2C Hawkeye that has a hook and is capable of carrier takeoffs and landings. Even the French just bought 2 or 3 brand spanking new E-3C Hawkeyes, the latest of this great little aircraft for the Charles DeGaule. Plus China has to stick it to the US by pulling one of these off and rubbing it in our faces. Really brazen, oooof!



Huwaei just announced a "new" product

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Oh man, they copied the doggo!?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Gomig-21 said:


> Oh man, they copied the doggo!?



*China Sucessfully Launches Experimental Spaceplane*
written by Rui C. BarbosaSeptember 4, 2020


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> *China Sucessfully Launches Experimental Spaceplane*



lol. Granted there are probably a few, main design elements that would need to be very similar if there was no design theft and if the whole thing was done from scratch without any copying of any kind. Like I would suspect the heat tiles would be similar. Having cargo bays and remote-controlled crane is essential. Design of the ship could be different. But when every single aspect is identical, it becomes pretty obvious that there was some stolen tech or some major visual copying of some kind. Crazy.

All we really can do is call them out on it. What else short of sanctions or starting an economic boycott or even war can we really do? I wonder what Chinese/Americans feel about China's copying behavior, and if they're ok and proud of it or do they resent it?


----------



## antonius123

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Huwaei just announced a "new" product



Jealous ignorant always accuse other achievement as copy here and there


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

antonius123 said:


> Jealous ignorant always accuse other achievement as copy here and there



..and people who achieve nothing have no problem turning their backs on their own flag and EAGERLY burying their face in the lap of somebody elses flag instead of their own.


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

I bet most Indian cities look better than this lmao

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300896354655506438

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Victim of brick assault in South Baltimore identified by police days after incident
> 
> 
> Police are investigating an incident captured in a video that went viral on social media, showing a man getting hit in the back of the head with a brick in South Baltimore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.baltimoresun.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Police investigating alleged assault after man hit in the head with a brick in South Baltimore*


And that proves what exactly? All it says is that there is an investigation, nothing more.


----------



## That Guy

Dalit said:


> Look who gave you a like for your comment.


Literally don't care.


----------



## That Guy

大汉奸柳传志 said:


> video looks pretty real.


The video could be real, but without proper verification, we could find out that this happened years ago. You never know.

This is why propaganda is so powerful of a tool, because people are dumb and believer everything they see on the internet.


----------



## Dalit

That Guy said:


> Literally don't care.



You should. Getting a like from such a person is not a compliment.


----------



## That Guy

Dalit said:


> You should. Getting a like from such a person is not a compliment.


I've gotten likes from people who I absolutely hate, and people I have respect for.

These likes are meaningless to me, as all I care about is factual information, and honest discourse.


----------



## Dalit

That Guy said:


> I've gotten likes from people who I absolutely hate, and people I have respect for.
> 
> These likes are meaningless to me, as all I care about is factual information, and honest discourse.



It says something about the comment though. I can bet you no Pakistan hater will ever like my comments.


----------



## American Pakistani

Imran Khan said:


> insurance will pay it i think so


Insurance process is very lengthy and depressing. Plus they have limits. Most South Asians always prefer low premiums with high deductible and lower limits. God protect him if that's the case. 

Blm is almost a terrorist type group. Many people in America are hesitant to say this because they will get a label of being white supremist, but that's the reality. Even blacks hate them. Blm is similar or even worst than kkk terrorists. Just look how they destroyed businesses by looting all across America. 

I may not like what American govts did across Middle East and Muslim world, but I have guts to say things as they are. People who think these blm love Muslims, are living in fools paradise. I tell you what, even educated Blacks distance themselves with these thugs.


----------



## That Guy

Dalit said:


> It says something about the comment though. I can bet you no Pakistan hater will ever like my comments.


No it doesn't. Cum hoc ergo propter hoc, you're engaging in a logical fallacy.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Food desert - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## W.11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308071049096048642

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Dalit

Just like RSS tortures its minorities in Hindustan, the US has KKK fanatics who like to hate minorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

It wasn't his house though...it was some old lady's who recently died.









A Black man who was arrested in his new house after neighbor called police is suing Monona, officers


According to the suit, a neighbor called police and asked that they check out a suspicious African American next door.



www.jsonline.com






"..Keonte Furdge, 23, and a friend had just moved into their high school football coach's mother's house. She had recently passed away, and the coach said Furdge and his friend could stay there for two months."


----------



## American Pakistani

Hamartia Antidote said:


> It wasn't his house though...it was some old lady's who recently died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Black man who was arrested in his new house after neighbor called police is suing Monona, officers
> 
> 
> According to the suit, a neighbor called police and asked that they check out a suspicious African American next door.
> 
> 
> 
> www.jsonline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "..Keonte Furdge, 23, and a friend had just moved into their high school football coach's mother's house. She had recently passed away, and the coach said Furdge and his friend could stay there for two months."



Go easy mate. Aj or op have no clue what is it to deal with squatters. I have dealt and know fam member dealing with squatters right now and I know how painful it is.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

American Pakistani said:


> Go easy mate. Aj or op have no clue what is it to deal with squatters. I have dealt and know fam member dealing with squatters right now and I know how painful it is.


----------



## Thorough Pro

You are racist and want to kill your black neighbour, no need to hire a murderer, call 911 and tell them there is some stranger in the neighbouring house. Police will do the rest and no one will ask you a single question.
And I am not kidding.





W.11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308071049096048642

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bolo

Hamartia Antidote said:


> It wasn't his house though...it was some old lady's who recently died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Black man who was arrested in his new house after neighbor called police is suing Monona, officers
> 
> 
> According to the suit, a neighbor called police and asked that they check out a suspicious African American next door.
> 
> 
> 
> www.jsonline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "..Keonte Furdge, 23, and a friend had just moved into their high school football coach's mother's house. She had recently passed away, and the coach said Furdge and his friend could stay there for two months."


I don't think he would be in cuffs if he was white. They would have talked and everything be ok in one minute. OR maybe the neighbors may not even call the police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

bolo said:


> I don't think he would be in cuffs if he was white. They would have talked and everything be ok in one minute. OR maybe the neighbors may not even call the police.



LOL! White homeowners have been cuffed instead of the squatters. It can be hard to determine who is in the wrong without paperwork present.


----------



## IsThisNameAvailable

Dalit said:


> Just like RSS tortures its minorities in Hindustan, the US has KKK fanatics who like to hate minorities.


It is really hilarious the way you mention RSS & Modi at the drop of a hat. They are giving you nightmares 24x7 😀


----------



## American Pakistani

Hamartia Antidote said:


>


Not that easy when squatters are sneaked in by a rogue tenant. You have to go through a lengthy court process which is openly leaned towards squatters and rogue tenants. Especially with covid, nowadays it's literally impossible while the govt and courts shamelessly ripped the constitution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

IsThisNameAvailable said:


> It is really hilarious the way you mention RSS & Modi at the drop of a hat. They are giving you nightmares 24x7 😀



LOL at nightmares. Ask papa Modi how he missed Rafale fighters on the 27th.


----------



## IsThisNameAvailable

Dalit said:


> LOL at nightmares. Ask papa Modi how he missed Rafale fighters on the 27th.


Please stop referring them in every other post then.
Many of us (Indians) have noticed that many of you know more about when Modi said what (word -by - word) than us. It is not good to display your panic to enemies like this.


----------



## retaxis

blacks are being genocided in america. shot on the street like dogs, put into concentration camp style jails to be raped and murdered and then forced to live in inner city drug fueled ghetto where the government pushes crack into the neighbourhood. Support blacks 100% against genocidal whites.


----------



## W.11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308803310464376835


----------



## Taimoor Khan

World media is completely silent on these public shootings in the economic hub of America. Same thing if happen in Karachi, they will highlight it as breaking news.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Taimoor Khan said:


> World media is completely silent on these public shootings in the economic hub of America.



It comes down to BlackLivesMatter in the world press.


----------



## W.11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308882063026778112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308882090042294276

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308882081490046976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308882071159541761


----------



## Nan Yang

*Two Louisville cops are SHOT and rushed to hospital as violent clashes erupt between BLM rioters and police after Breonna Taylor grand jury decision - as protests break out across US*

*Louisville Police confirmed a shooting at Brooks Street and Broadway at about 8.30pm Wednesday*
*Details about the officers' conditions or the circumstances of the shooting were not immediately available*
*The city was thrown into turmoil after a grand jury handed down its decision indict just one of the three officers involved in Breonna Taylor's killing *
*Hundreds took to the streets to decry the decision as clashes broke out between police and protesters*
*Cops fired pepper balls at demonstrators who refused to pull back and multiple people were detained*
*Kentucky Gov Andy Beshear deployed the National Guard in anticipation of nighttime violence *
*Other protests formed in cities around the country, including New York, Chicago and Atlanta *
*Fired Officer Brett Hankison was charged with wanton endangerment for the no-knock raid that killed Taylor*
*The charge relates to him shooting into neighbor's homes, not Taylor's death *
By MEGAN SHEETS and FRANCES MULRANEY FOR DAILYMAIL.COM
PUBLISHED: 15:32 EDT, 23 September 2020 | UPDATED: 22:10 EDT, 23 September 2020











Protesters gather in Louisville after Breonna Taylor announcement


Hundreds of people took to the streets of Louisville on Wednesday afternoon after a Kentucky grand jury announced that three officers would not face charges for the shooting death of Breonna Taylor.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Nan Yang said:


> *Two Louisville cops are SHOT and rushed to hospital as violent clashes erupt between BLM rioters and police after Breonna Taylor grand jury decision - as protests break out across US*








Officer Robinson Desroches identified as one of the Louisville police officers shot
remember this is all about BlackLivesMatter...or is it










Suspect Who Shot 2 Louisville Cops During Breonna Taylor Protests Identified


Larynzo Johnson has been identified by the Louisville Metro Police Department as the man in custody who they say shot and wounded two police officers Wednesday night (Sep. 23) amid protests in the city.




gossiponthis.com


----------



## LKJ86

*Seattle cop rolls his bike over protester's head during Breonna Taylor demo*

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

*TEN bodies are found in unmarked mass grave where investigators are searching for remains of victims of the 1921 Tulsa Race Massacre - when a white mob attacked city's 'Black Wall Street' and killed 300 black people*

*Ten coffins, each containing one body, were discovered in Tulsa on Wednesday*
*Investigators are three days into a search for the remains of victims of the 1921 Tulsa Race Massacre *
*Oklahoma state archaeologist Kary Stackelbeck said they believe they have found the site of the mass grave where victims were buried *
*They were discovered in an area known as the 'Original 18' in Oaklawn Cemetery *
*In 1921, an estimated 300 people, mostly black Americans, were killed in Tulsa*
*They were buried without funerals, and the locations of the graves are unknown *
By ASSOCIATED PRESS and KAREN RUIZ FOR DAILYMAIL.COM
PUBLISHED: 18:22 EDT, 21 October 2020 | UPDATED: 05:42 EDT, 22 October 2020

At least ten bodies have been found in an unmarked mass grave at an Oklahoma cemetery where investigators are searching for remains of victims of the 1921 Tulsa Race Massacre. 

The discovery marks the third day of the search operation at Oaklawn Cemetery in Tulsa, where funeral home records show massacre victims are buried. 

Ten coffins were discovered on Wednesday with what is presumed to be one person in each coffin, Oklahoma state archaeologist Kary Stackelbeck said. She said further examination is needed. 

Investigators are three days into a search operation for the remains of victims of the 1921 Tulsa Race Massacre

Researchers look through dirt from a trench as crews work on a second test excavation and core sampling in the search for remains at Oaklawn Cemetery on Wednesday

Oklahoma state archaeologist Kary Stackelbeck said at least 10 bodies were found during Wednesday's search

'What we were finding was an indication that we were inside a large area ... a large hole that had been excavated and into which several individuals had been placed and buried in that location. This constitutes a mass grave,' said Stackelbeck.

The massacre left an estimated 300 mostly Black Tulsa residents dead and 800 more wounded. 

The massacre - which happened two years after what is known as the 'Red Summer,' when hundreds of African Americans died at the hands of white mobs in violence around the US.

Forensic anthropologist Phoebe Stubblefield, a descendant of a survivor of the massacre who is assisting in the search, said it would take considerable time to identify the remains and determine whether they were victims of the massacre.

The search began Monday and is the second this year after an unsuccessful search in another area of the cemetery ended in July.

On Monday, one set of human remains were found a little more than three feet underground in the area, known as the 'Original 18'. 

It is not yet known if the remains, which were found in a wooden coffin, are of a victim of the massacre. 





Researchers look through dirt and items dug out in the search for remains from the 1921 Tulsa Race Massacre at Oaklawn Cemetery in Tulsa, Oklahoma. It was confirmed on Tuesday that at least one set of human remains were found on the site but have not been identified 


Workers hold up tarps to block spectators' views during a second test excavation and core sampling in the search for remains at Oaklawn Cemetery in Tulsa, Oklahoma, on Tuesday





For two days starting on May 31, 1921, a white mob estimated to be 10,000-strong destroyed Tulsa's Black Greenwood district, known as Black Wall Street, resulting in the deaths of an estimated 300 people. The city is now searching for the victims' remains





In this 1921 image provided by the Library of Congress, smoke billows over Tulsa, Oklahoma. The killing of hundreds of people in a prosperous black business district in 1921 was referred to as the Tulsa race riot but it has since been relabeled as a 'massacre' 

'We are still in the process of analyzing those remains to the best of our ability. ... We don't have a whole lot of details,' Stackelbeck said Monday. 

'We are still analyzing what has come out of the ground at this point in time and so no, unfortunately we have not been able to assess the trauma at this point in time, or potential trauma,' that would indicate the person was among the massacre victims.

After an examination of the remains, they will be returned to the coffin and reburied, Stackelbeck said.

Tulsa Mayor G.T. Bynum said efforts will be made to find any descendants of the victims who are identified.

He first proposed looking for victims of the violence in 2018 and later budgeted $100,000 to fund it after previous searches failed. 

Oaklawn Cemetery in north Tulsa, where a search for remains of victims ended without success in July and where the excavation resumed Monday, is near the Greenwood District where the massacre took place.

Another search will be carried out there. 

Oklahoma state archaeologist Kary Stackelbeck confirmed Tuesday that remains had been found in the 'Original 18' in Oaklawn Cemetery but it is not known if they are victim remains 

Researchers look at items pulled from the ground during a second test excavation and core sampling in the search for remains at Oaklawn Cemetery in Tulsa on Tuesday 

It was confirmed that remains were found Tuesday. Pictured, researchers on the site 

Rev. Robert Turner, with Vernon A.M.E Church, prays as the search continued Tuesday 

The earlier excavation in the area identified by ground-penetrating radar scans what appeared to be a human-dug pit indicative of a mass grave. 

It turned out be a filled-in creek, said Mayor Bynum. 

Old funeral home records indicate up to 18 black people who were massacre victims were buried in the spot known as 'Original 18' where remains were found Tuesday. 

The other site is where a man named Clyde Eddy said in the 1990s that, as a 10-year-old boy, he saw black bodies being prepared for burial shortly after the massacre, but was told to leave the area.

Stackelbeck has said two other places have been identified as potential burial sites. 

'We have multiple areas that we have identified as having merits for investigation,' based on the 2019 radar scans, Stackelbeck said. 'We just have to ask for grace and patience' during the search. 

Tulsa Mayor G.T. Bynum speaking about the search for victims in July 





The Black Wall Street Massacre happened in 1921 and was one of the worst race riots in the history of the United States where more than 35 square blocks of a predominantly black neighborhood were destroyed in two days of rioting leaving between 150-300 people dead





Mt. Zion Baptist Church burns after being torched by white mobs during the 1921 Tulsa massacre. The number that died in the massacre has never been confirmed 

If there are unmarked graves, the investigative team will then determine their nature to see if the bodies are consistent with the violence from the massacre or if they appear to be the remains of people who died from natural causes. 

Bodies, if discovered, will not be disturbed, Bynum said. The excavation would stop, and investigators would 'do what they need to do to identify them and determine a cause of death.' 

The Tulsa Race Massacre was one of the worst race riots in the history of the United States where more than 35 square blocks of a predominantly black neighborhood were destroyed. 

The violence took place on May 31 and June 1 in 1921, when a white mob attacked Tulsa's Black Wall Street, killing an estimated 300, mostly black, people and wounding 800 more while robbing and burning businesses, homes and churches.

It began after a black man allegedly assaulted a white woman in an elevator. The number of deaths was never confirmed and varies from about three dozen to 300. 






An African-American man with a camera looking at the skeletons of iron beds which rise above the ashes of a burned-out block after the Tulsa Massacre in 1921





People searching through rubble after the Tulsa Race Massacre in 1921

The massacre - which happened two years after what is known as the 'Red Summer,' when hundreds of African Americans died at the hands of white mobs in violence around the U.S. - has been depicted in recent HBO shows 'Watchmen' and 'Lovecraft County.'

It also received renewed attention after President Donald Trump selected Tulsa as the location for a June rally amid a national reckoning over police brutality and racial violence. 

Trump moved the date to avoid coinciding with a Juneteenth celebration in the Greenwood District commemorating the end of slavery.

Bynum, who is 43, said he didn't learn of the massacre until about 20 years ago during the mayoral campaign of his uncle Bill LaFortune, and his grandparents confirmed the events.

'That's a very common thing in Tulsa. That's how you learned about it, not through books or the media or in school,' Bynum said. 'People didn't start talking about this event in Tulsa until about 20 years ago.'

*THE 1921 TULSA RACE RIOT: AN ATTACK ON GREENWOOD *
After World War I, Tulsa was recognized for its affluent African-American community known as the Greenwood District. 

The community was often referred to as the 'Black Wall Street' because of its thriving businesses and residential area, but in June 1921, the community was nearly destroyed during the Tulsa Race Riot. 

The events leading up to the riot began on May 30, 1921, when a young black man named Dick Rowland was riding in the elevator with a woman named Sarah Page. 

The details of what followed vary from person to person and it's unclear what actually happened, but Rowland was arrested the next day by Tulsa police, with reports suggesting Rowland assaulted Page.





During the Tulsa Riot, 35 city blocks were completely destroyed and more than 800 people were treated for injuries. Historians believe as many as 300 people may have died in the riot

Subsequently, a report in the Tulsa Tribune dated May 31, 1921 was published that night with an accompanying editorial stating that a lynching was planned for that night.
This started a confrontation between black and white armed men at the courthouse, with the white men demanding that Rowland be lynched while the black men tried to protect him.
During a struggle between two men in the mobs over a gun, shots were fired and a white man was shot, causing the the African-American group to retreat to the Greenwood District.
In the early morning hours of June 1, 1921, Greenwood was looted and burned by an estimated 10,000 white rioters, who flooded into the streets shooting residents. Planes also reportedly dropped incendiary bombs on the area.
Many of the white mob had recently returned from World War I and trained in the use of firearms, are are said to have shot Black Americans on sight.





Pictured: Part of Greenwood District burning during the Race Riots, Tulsa, Oklahoma, USA, June 1921. More than 1,400 homes and businesses were destroyed. The picture caption above says 'Burning of Church Where Ammunition was Stored-During Tulsa Race Riot-6-1-21'

In addition, more than 1,400 homes and businesses were destroyed, and nearly 10,000 people were left homeless. 
The riots lasted for two days, and Governor Robertson declared martial law, and National Guard troops were called in to Tulsa. 





During the riot, 35 city blocks were completely destroyed. Historians believe as many as 300 people may have died in the riot - mostly Black Americans -and more than 800 people were treated for injuries.

Bodies were buried in mass graves while families of those who were killed in the riots were held in prison under martial law according to Scott Ellsworth, a University of Michigan historian, in December.

The families of the deceased were never told whether their loved ones died in the massacre, or where they were buried, and no funerals were held. 
Until the 1990s, the massacre was rarely mentioned in history books, and in 2001, the Race Riot Commission was organized to review the details of the deadly riot. 

Source: Tulsa History.org


----------



## beijingwalker

*Rioters burn cars after Walter Wallace's death in Philadelphia*

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

BEST PRESIDENCY EVER!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Not a good idea to run at officers with a big knife...they can only backup so far before you are too close.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Not a good idea to run at officers with a big knife


Justified. One less problem in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

US is such a mess under Trump, I can remember any other 4 years being more tumultuous than his tenure in US history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

beijingwalker said:


> US is such a mess under Trump, I can remember any other 4 years being more tumultuous than his tenure in US history.



What does some guy running at officers with a knife have to do with Trump?

That's like tying the China floods to Xi.

..and you cry about people not posting in the dedicated Uighur thread and you do the same here by repeatedly not posting in the dedicated BlackLivesMatter thread. Do I have to rename it to "ALL Xinjiang BlackLivesMatter related issues e.g. uyghur people, development, videos etc, protests | Updates, News & Discussion in here please." just to get your attention?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

Hamartia Antidote said:


> What does some guy running at officers with a knife have to do with Trump?


Why the police had to shoot them, In China the police will disarm them but not shoot them unless hostages are involved.
Why such violence and riots become so rampant under Trump administration? it wasn't like this under Obama and Clinton.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 313ghazi

I don't blame the police in this case. He came at them with a knife.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Ok, their country, their rule, In China police can't shoot them. every life is equally precious in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bossman

Police SOP in the US are really messed up. They have a license to kill.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

America is presenting so many chances to China and Russia to fish in the trouble waters, yet both are sleeping.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

django

All Over again ...


----------



## Metal 0-1

Black life matter movement now became an excuse for rioting and looting properties.. nothing else..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Indus Pakistan said:


> Justified. One less problem in the world.







But blacks are still the most loved minority in the West.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

313ghazi said:


> I don't blame the police in this case. He came at them with a knife.


UK, and European police would shoot too instead of risking their lives.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> But blacks are still the most loved minority in the West.


Actually I think that is more in UK. In USA we would get a better deal even with being Muslims. I think American's are more racist than British and that cuts throught the Blacks being Christian, same culture and language. Whereas the British are less racist and when they see a Black supporting a name like Marcus or John they are more ready to accept them and the women are yearning yearning to breed hybrids.


----------



## 925boy

beijingwalker said:


> Ok, their country, their rule, In China police can't shoot them. every life is equally precious in China.


these people on PDF wont understand your logic....EVEN though in their own countries ,like UK, Italy, Spain, Canada police wont shoot just because they can

Issue is that America has become SO CORRUPT..police officers dont even want to work anymore...they shoot in this case, but what about when Black people are running away?? some of them still shoot..because policeman sees himself as upperclass in AMerica who is above "lower poor people" so they can waste their life anyway as long as they saw it "necessary"..courts will back them up..but once biden comes in, socialist AMerica will start...its obvious the country will crash if the govt doesnt put a stop to all this unrest.


PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> But blacks are still the most loved minority in the West.


stop trolling. if its true back it up. smh.
I've also seen a video in US where a white person is angry around a policeman and has a gun in their hand, POLICE DIDNT SHOOOT..so America is so racist now that if you are white, u can do whatever u want, police will give you special understanding, but be a minority and they will smoke you fast, literally...cahnge is coming though...


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Indus Pakistan said:


> Actually I think that is more in UK. In USA we would get a better deal even with being Muslims. I think American's are more racist than British and that cuts throught the Blacks being Christian, same culture and language. Whereas the British are less racist and when they see a Black supporting a name like Marcus or John they are more ready to accept them and the women are yearning yearning to breed hybrids.






Felicia, Chantelle, Natalie, Jason and Justin can attest to the exponentially increasing number of white women breeding with black men.


925boy said:


> these people on PDF wont understand your logic....EVEN though in their own countries ,like UK, Italy, Spain, Canada police wont shoot just because they can
> 
> Issue is that America has become SO CORRUPT..police officers dont even want to work anymore...they shoot in this case, but what about when Black people are running away?? some of them still shoot..because policeman sees himself as upperclass in AMerica who is above "lower poor people" so they can waste their life anyway as long as they saw it "necessary"..courts will back them up..but once biden comes in, socialist AMerica will start...its obvious the country will crash if the govt doesnt put a stop to all this unrest.
> 
> stop trolling. if its true back it up. smh.
> I've also seen a video in US where a white person is angry around a policeman and has a gun in their hand, POLICE DIDNT SHOOOT..so America is so racist now that if you are white, u can do whatever u want, police will give you special understanding, but be a minority and they will smoke you fast, literally...cahnge is coming though...






Stop crying and complaining. DO SOMETHING about it! Become super educated with top jobs in banking, finance, science, technology, industry and politics so NO-ONE can mess with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

beijingwalker said:


> US is such a mess under Trump, I can remember any other 4 years being more tumultuous than his tenure in US history.



lol uyighurs are in worse condition .


beijingwalker said:


> Ok, their country, their rule, In China police can't shoot them. every life is equally precious in China.



lol .........china


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

925boy said:


> Issue is that America has become SO CORRUPT..police officers dont even want to work anymore...they shoot in this case,



Corrupt? There is no law that says police need to risk their own lives to subdue a dangerous person.



925boy said:


> some of them still shoot..because policeman sees himself as upperclass in AMerica who is above "lower poor people"



These guys don't get calls to come over to a happy birthday party on a yacht or a free ride on a prize show horse. They get calls because of a bad situation. I highly doubt you feel very upperclass when you spend your entire day dealing with stupid crap in the worst of the worst places with the worst of the worst people.



925boy said:


> I've also seen a video in US where a white person is angry around a policeman and has a gun in their hand, POLICE DIDNT SHOOOT..so America is so racist now that if you are white, u can do whatever u want, police will give you special understanding, but be a minority and they will smoke you fast, literally...cahnge is coming though...



Yeah well I'm pretty sure not all of the police officers killed in the line of duty were shot by non-white people. Those that take the risk can easily end up dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TNT

Most ppl saying its justified are wrong. Killing him should not be the first response, like the police showed. They could have tased him, or shoot him in the legs or may be not so many shots. Its clear the intent of police was to kill him on spot. I know its the US and they are mostly morons but this is getting out of hand.


GHALIB said:


> lol uyighurs are in worse condition .
> 
> 
> lol .........china



Dont laugh, being a muslim in india u know ur worth. Ur not even worth a beef stake and would be killed for it. U cant buy property in upscale areas, living like a 3rd class citizen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

What if they glued knife in his hand ? Why not used the taser even in extreme circumstances they could shoot in the legs but they just like to kill black people in US and then cry abt riots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

beijingwalker said:


>


US is a different society and a fairly more dangerous one than China. Since the US is a legal arm carrying country and vast majority of the population is armed. So police is usually used to shooting before asking questions. So on all these videos you posted in China all those attackers will be long dead if they were in US. Any violent act against a police officer in the US(doesn't have to be armed with gun) will be met in 99% of the time to getting shot and it will be legal since security forces in the US are justified to shoot to kill if they feel threatened IN ANY WAY. This creates issues and dilemma as well, since some officers have killed suspects in questionable situations and claim they felt threatened. So it's a system that needs major reforms


TNT said:


> Most ppl saying its justified are wrong. Killing him should not be the first response, like the police showed. They could have tased him, or shoot him in the legs or may be not so many shots. Its clear the intent of police was to kill him on spot. I know its the US and they are mostly morons but this is getting out of hand.
> 
> 
> Dont laugh, being a muslim in india u know ur worth. Ur not even worth a beef stake and would be killed for it. U cant buy property in upscale areas, living like a 3rd class citizen.


US security and police system are more trigger happy than most countries due to the nature of the country as well. It's a different state of mind there. So you should be very careful how you interact with police there especially when it involves sudden gestures and being too vocal or resisting arrests like I see many of our youth doing here with our police (who by the way are so professional and polite) and get away with it. They don't know that if they tried that in the US they will be shot dead.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

mike2000 is back said:


> US is a different society and a fairly more dangerous one than China. Since the US is a legal arm carrying country and vast majority of the population is armed. So police is usually used to shooting before asking questions. So on all these videos you posted in China all those attackers will be long dead if they were in US. Any violent act against a police officer in the US(doesn't have to be armed with gun) will be met in 99% of the time to getting shot and it will be legal since security forces in the US are justified to shoot to kill if they feel threatened IN ANY WAY. This creates issues and dilemma as well, since some officers have killed suspects in questionable situations and claim they felt threatened. So it's a system that needs major reforms
> 
> US security and police system are more trigger happy than most countries due to the nature of the country as well. It's a different state of mind there. So you should be very careful how you interact with police there especially when it involves sudden gestures and being too vocal or resisting arrests like I see many of our youth doing here with our police (who by the way are so professional and polite) and get away with it. They don't know that if they tried that in the US they will be shot dead.



They are only trigger-happy in high crime areas...usually inner cities or high crime poor towns where troublemakers abound. Go outside these areas and it's a different story. They aren't trigger happy in a suburb where people don't even close their garage doors at night.


----------



## baqai

i heard more than 6 shots? only one shot to the knee should be good enough to hold the person in place?


----------



## Dalit

'Murica.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

baqai said:


> i heard more than 6 shots? only one shot to the knee should be good enough to hold the person in place?



Police only do body shots outside. They aren't going to shoot at people's legs and have a missed bullet ricochet off the street and sail right at some house killing a bystander.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

beijingwalker said:


> Why the police had to shoot them, In China the police will disarm them but not shoot them unless hostages are involved.
> Why such violence and riots become so rampant under Trump administration? it wasn't like this under Obama and Clinton.


Won't shoot them eh? You don't know your own country then. I've read in the news about Chinese police shooting suspects with knives only. Don't be a hypocrite.


beijingwalker said:


> US is such a mess under Trump, I can remember any other 4 years being more tumultuous than his tenure in US history.


I remember, it was called Civil War.


baqai said:


> i heard more than 6 shots? only one shot to the knee should be good enough to hold the person in place?


Does Pakistani police do that? Shoot for the limbs only to disable?


----------



## gangsta_rap

Indus Pakistan said:


> and the women are yearning yearning to breed hybrids.


----------



## baqai

Oldman1 said:


> Does Pakistani police do that? Shoot for the limbs only to disable?



I think we were discussing first world civilized country not us 3rd world Pakistani's and it's corrupt to the core police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

baqai said:


> I think we were discussing first world civilized country not us 3rd world Pakistani's and it's corrupt to the core police


First world or 3rd world, don't matter. What's your police's procedure in this case?


----------



## gangsta_rap

Oldman1 said:


> First world or 3rd world, don't matter. What's your police's procedure in this case?







__





2013 Islamabad hostage crisis - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## baqai

Oldman1 said:


> First world or 3rd world, don't matter. What's your police's procedure in this case?



our police don't show up, if they do they will shot and kill depends on who is paying them more

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## alibaz

Philip the Arab said:


> UK, and European police would shoot too instead of risking their lives.



Although presence of knife in the hands of Wallace is alleged, However, in given situation police officers had an option of using taser or at maximum shoot in legs and they shouldn't have gone for shoot to kill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

alibaz said:


> Although presence of knife in the hands of Wallace is alleged, However, in given situation police officers had an option of using taser or at maximum shoot in legs and they shouldn't have gone for shoot to kill.


Shooting legs is very hard, and tasers are not guaranteed. In fact in some cases on drugs they will charge through and could kill you.


----------



## KAL-EL

Thankfully Nowhere near my part of Philly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kuge

Perhaps Margaret Sanger's Eugenics project is still being enforced?


----------



## tower9

They could've shot him in the leg.


----------



## GHALIB

TNT said:


> Dont laugh, being a muslim in india u know ur worth. Ur not even worth a beef stake and would be killed for it. U cant buy property in upscale areas, living like a 3rd class citizen.



we are enjoying better life and better rights than masihi, hindus , and sikhs of pakistan .


----------



## khansaheeb

beijingwalker said:


> Why the police had to shoot them, In China the police will disarm them but not shoot them unless hostages are involved.
> Why such violence and riots become so rampant under Trump administration? it wasn't like this under Obama and Clinton.


Surprising thing is so much US public money is spent on stab and bullet proof vests, tasers and batons but the US police still shoot. It's obvious they have a policy of shoot to kill anyone who doesn't look like them. They first f*ck them with drugs and poverty and then put them down like animals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Oldman1 said:


> I've read in the news about Chinese police shooting suspects with knives only. Don't be a hypocrite.


LOL, You READ? You're brainwahsed is more like it. Mostly police can only be authorize to shoot when hostages are involved, beside, most Chinese officers don't even carry a gun, so what they use to shoot? A slingshot?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

khansaheeb said:


> Surprising thing is so much US public money is spent on stab and bullet proof vests, tasers and batons but the US police still shoot. It's obvious they have a policy of shoot to kill anyone who doesn't look like them. They first f*ck them with drugs and poverty and then put them down like animals.



Black officers do shoot black people and white officers do shoot white people.

..and some almost get killed when holding just a taser...


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Hamartia Antidote said:


> They are only trigger-happy in high crime areas...usually inner cities or high crime poor towns where troublemakers abound. Go outside these areas and it's a different story. They aren't trigger happy in a suburb where people don't even close their garage doors at night.



A Chinese man in the suburbs can be shot on his own property then framed using Asian kung fu stereotypes. The officers who shot him later went on to be richly rewarded.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

FairAndUnbiased said:


> A Chinese man in the suburbs can be shot on his own property then framed using Asian kung fu stereotypes. The officers who shot him later went on to be richly rewarded.



Well jumping around drunkenly screaming with a long wooden rod at 2am to the point his neighbors are calling the cops wasn't helping. 

Then he does the same thing as Walter Wallace and runs towards the officers with a raised weapon. Same result.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

Trump now feels so released, he may win again. The Black Matters, Franch behead incident all attract great attention from coronavirus prevention.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Well jumping around drunkenly screaming with a long wooden rod at 2am to the point his neighbors are calling the cops wasn't helping.
> 
> Then he does the same thing as Walter Wallace and runs towards the officers with a raised weapon. Same result.



That's what the cop claimed, while 4 witnesses contradicted the claim. yet somehow this is not perjury.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Philip the Arab said:


> *Shooting legs is very hard*, and tasers are not guaranteed. In fact in some cases on drugs they will charge through and could kill you.



Really !!! then they should include extensive range practice in police training schedule.


----------



## LKJ86

*Chaos in Philly | Fatal police shooting of armed black man prompts riots and looting*

Riots and looting engulfed Philadelphia on Monday night following the fatal shooting of Walter Wallace Jr, a 27-year-old black man, by two police officers. According to the cops, the man was armed with a knife.

Tensions rose as the night wore on. The initially peaceful protest turned into a full-blown riot the moment police intervened. Rioters took up arms against officers, hurling projectiles, torching patrol vehicles, and even chasing them through city streets. In one incident a speeding truck hit an officer who was holding a line in a riot-hit West Philly neighborhood.

Heavy clashes between BLM activists and local law enforcement resulted in a higher-than-usual number of casualties. Local police reported that 30 of its officers were injured over the course of the night. Several businesses were looted, and more than 30 people were arrested on charges including looting, rioting, and assaulting officers.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

FairAndUnbiased said:


> That's what the cop claimed, while 4 witnesses contradicted the claim. yet somehow this is not perjury.



They contradicted his claim that Kao got within 3 feet of him while running with the wooden rod over his head to whack him. They said it was more like 10. Kao gets a Darwin Award anyway.


----------



## gangsta_rap




----------



## Hamartia Antidote

alibaz said:


> Really !!! then they should include extensive range practice in police training schedule.



It isn't recommended in dense urban environments to shoot at moving legs. Police do torso shots to minimize stray bullets.






Los Angeles sheriff’s deputies shoot at dog, firing bullets that bounce and kill teen, officials say


Investigators believe the deputies did not notice 17-year-old Armando Garcia-Muro in the darkness, the department said.




www.post-gazette.com





Los Angeles County sheriff’s deputies mistakenly shot and killed a teenager in Palmdale early Thursday when their bullets bounced off the ground as they opened fire on an aggressive dog, sheriff’s officials said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Hamartia Antidote said:


> It isn't recommended in dense urban environments to shoot at moving legs. Police do torso shots to minimize stray bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los Angeles sheriff’s deputies shoot at dog, firing bullets that bounce and kill teen, officials say
> 
> 
> Investigators believe the deputies did not notice 17-year-old Armando Garcia-Muro in the darkness, the department said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.post-gazette.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los Angeles County sheriff’s deputies mistakenly shot and killed a teenager in Palmdale early Thursday when their bullets bounced off the ground as they opened fire on an aggressive dog, sheriff’s officials said.


Incompetence or what I don't know but its not difficult to incapacitate a person once you are more than one person and the charging person is carrying a weapon which he cannot use without reaching in physical contact range. Still they chose shoot to kill. Secondly there is hell of difference between a dog and 6 foot male human and off course human provides you a much bigger, thicker and less maneuverable target.


----------



## 925boy

baqai said:


> our police don't show up, if they do they will shot and kill depends on who is paying them more


Damn, this is how it is in Nigeria.

But we must remember this saying when it comes to US and its international reputation and its police - "to whom much is given, much is expected"...US is 1st world, with 3rd world mentality..oh well..


Philip the Arab said:


> In fact in some cases on drugs they will charge through and could kill you.


this sounds like a good excuse for police to waste lives of citizens valued as less worthy.

Socialism is comign to AMerica soon...because the status quo is unsustainable...why u think SO many have come out to vote?? I believe AMericans only come out in this large a number FOR CHANGE...


FairAndUnbiased said:


> That's what the cop claimed, while 4 witnesses contradicted the claim. yet somehow this is not perjury.


US police have been lying ALOT...its technology that exposed them, from body cams, to civilian videos....its just harder to hide the truth these days!


----------



## Philip the Arab

alibaz said:


> Really !!! then they should include extensive range practice in police training schedule.


Even experienced shooters don't aim for legs, it is much too hard. The goal of shooting in the first place is to end the threat, if you decide to risk the safety of others its on you if you die.


----------



## LKJ86

*2nd night of unrest | Philly protests get violent following fatal shooting*
Philadelphia was rocked by a second round of protests, peaceful marches turning into violent confrontations with riot police.


----------



## Dalit

LKJ86 said:


> *2nd night of unrest | Philly protests get violent following fatal shooting*
> Philadelphia was rocked by a second round of protests, peaceful marches turning into violent confrontations with riot police.



Notice how little Western media is covering this uprising. The West has now realised that they are being challenged internally and externally like never before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Mayhem in NYC | Car drives through line of police amid chaotic Brooklyn protest*
Unrest has erupted on the streets of New York City as protesters demand justice for a Philadelphia man shot dead by police, some torching NYPD squad vehicles and burning flags after authorities declared an unlawful assembly.


----------



## -=virus=-

Burn
Loot
Murder 

are marxists insurrectionists and should be put down, either killer or jailed for life in Guantanamo. 

why tf is America tolerating these commie thugs ?


----------



## rott

Hamartia Antidote said:


> What does some guy running at officers with a knife have to do with Trump?
> 
> That's like tying the China floods to Xi.


You'd be speaking a different tune if this happened in HK.


----------



## Oldman1

beijingwalker said:


> LOL, You READ? You're brainwahsed is more like it. Mostly police can only be authorize to shoot when hostages are involved, beside, most Chinese officers don't even carry a gun, so what they use to shoot? A slingshot?


Really? So you don't know your own country then with all the tight controlled media by the Chinese government. Chinese police don't carry guns? Sure...









33 Dead, 130 Injured in China Knife-Wielding Spree


<p>State officials blame the attack in Yunnan province on separatist 'terrorists.'</p>




www.nbcnews.com




A group of knife-wielding men attacked a train station in southwestern China on Saturday, killing at least 29 people and injuring more than 130 others in what Chinese officials called a terrorist strike, the official Xinhua News Agency said.

Four of the attackers were also shot dead and only one was captured alive after the mayhem, which broke out about 9 p.m. (8 a.m. ET) at the Kunming Railway Station in the capital of southwest China's Yunnan Province.



What happened to martial arts and kung fu? Shouldn't it be enough to take down armed men with knives only?









Chinese police shoot dozens of attackers dead in Xinjiang region


Xinhua news agency reports gang armed with knives launched assualts on two towns, attacking civilians and burning vehicles




www.theguardian.com






Chinese police have shot dozens of knife-wielding attackers dead after they staged assaults on two towns in the western Xinjiang region.

Citing police, the official Xinhua news agency said on Tuesday that a gang armed with knives had first attacked a police station and government offices in the town of Elixku, in Shache county. Some then moved on to the nearby town of Huangdi, attacking civilians and setting fire to vehicles.



Xinhua said dozens of people were killed or injured in the attacks, which took place on Monday, but gave no precise figures.

"Initial investigations showed that it was a premeditated terror attack. Further investigation is under way," the agency said.



https://www.thatsmags.com/china/post/30324/watch-police-shoot-knife-wielding-man-in-downtown-shanghai



*WATCH: Police Shoot Masked Knifeman in Downtown Shanghai*

Video footage of police shooting a man brandishing a knife near the crowded intersection of Xinzha Lu and Xikang Lu in Shanghai’s Jing’an district on Sunday night has been circulating on social media.

Police were informed around 8pm that a man was wielding a knife near the intersection, Shine report. They rushed to the scene and repeatedly asked the man to drop the knife, but he suddenly rushed at the officers, and they were forced to shoot him.



He has been admitted to hospital with what have been described as non-life-threatening injuries, along with two bystanders who were hit by stray bullets. A preliminary police investigation found that the 57-year-old man, surnamed Zhou, lives nearby and has been detained by police several times previously for causing trouble after getting drunk. Investigations are continuing.

Watch below to see the knife-wielder gunned down by Shanghai police _(VPN off): _


tower9 said:


> They could've shot him in the leg.


They could, if he stop moving.


----------



## khansaheeb

Fear in the USA:-









Rioters attack businesses & drivers after black man shot by police near Portland (VIDEOS)


Violent demonstrators burned US flags, smashed windows and attacked drivers following a police shooting in a city near Portland, Oregon. Police in riot gear moved in to disperse the mob.




www.rt.com













6 People Shot at San Jose Restaurant, 2 Die


A violent start to the weekend has left a community gripped by fear after San Jose police arrived at Nuevo Vallarta restaurant Friday night and found six men shot, two of whom died.




www.nbcbayarea.com


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 695181


Wow, he was probably bitting the carp out of some black guy who simply wanted equality with the white race.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metal 0-1

Cthulhu said:


> Wow, he was probably bitting the carp out of some black guy who simply wanted equality with the white race.


Maybe someone was beating him or maybe he was handling a casualty.

Unpopular Opinion: 

BLM movement is just anther excuse to damage public and private property and to riot.


----------



## TaiShang

_*David Matthews* is a writer whose work has appeared in The Sunday Times, The Mail on Sunday and the Observer, and on the BBC and Channel 4. He is the author of several books, including Voices of the Windrush Generation. Follow him on Twitter @mrdavematthews._

The Washington Post’s effort to ‘make sense’ of the existence of black Trump supporters is just more specious nonsense that compounds the insulting myth that black people can only be defined by their relationship to ‘whiteness’.

IT’S TOUGH being a black reactionary these days. Not that I am one. But I almost feel sorry for anyone who is. Almost.

Take African-American social commentator, right-wing poster chick and Trump fangirl Candace Owens. She’s been lambasted by black radicals and white liberals alike for going MIA ever since Donald lost his marbles – sorry, the election. The suspicion is that Trump’s impeachable role in the Capitol “coup attempt” has shamed Owens into silence. Never mind that her absence may have something to do with the fact she’s about to give birth – she’s a Trumpster and she’s married to a white man for Christ’s sake. So she’s ‘_obviously_’ a sell out!

READ MORE



Noah Cyrus calls Candace Owens a ‘nappy a** heauxz’, but is cleared, because cancel culture absolves liberals of racism

Cut to Britain, and Tory Business Secretary Kwasi Kwarteng.

In the UK, where contrarianism and ***-about-face thinking reigns supreme, being an old Etonian, a Cambridge grad (he got a double first in classics and history) and a cabinet minister makes Kwarteng, ironically, a failure in the eyes of the Left. In fact, he’s held in such contempt by ‘_progressives_’ that he’s been called a “_house slave_” by their ‘_house poet_’, Benjamin Zephaniah, a Rastafarian scribe who noisily declined an OBE, which, in the general scheme of radicalism, is about as edgy as ordering salad instead of chips.

Clutching his dog whistle, former Labour leader Ed Miliband this week accused Kwarteng of “_taking a wrecking ball to the hard-won rights of working people and families_.” In extended code, “_working people_” of course means “_white people_.” The implication is: _‘Here’s a posh black man with a funny name who speaks with an orange in his gob; he’s not like you; he’s not like us. Loser._’
Campaigning last May, Uncle Joe Biden eschewed a dog whistle and went full trombone. During a tense radio interview with African-American radio host Charlamagne tha God, the future president remarked: “_Well I tell you what, if you have a problem figuring out whether you’re for me or Trump, then you ain’t black_.”

As my 14-year-old would say: “_Black people got told_.”

While Biden took some heat for this ‘_gaffe_’, it did make me chuckle, reminiscent as it was of Michael Rapaport’s ‘_wigger_’ TV executive, Thomas Dunwitty in Spike Lee’s satire Bamboozled.

‘_Whitesplaining_’ to his subordinate – producer, Harvard graduate and ‘_sell-out_’ Pierre Delacroix (played by Daman Wayans) – Dunwitty exclaims that his underling’s black shows are “_too white_,” before adding: “_I have a black wife and two biracial kids. Brother man – I’m blacker than you!_”





Parents fume as BLM campaigners subvert America’s top high schools in the name of diversity & get ‘racist’ entrance exams scrapped

Whether it’s whitesplaining, cultural appropriation or simply putting us in chains, whites ‘_owning_’ blacks – literally and metaphorically – is nothing new. Call it ‘_white privilege_’, ‘_entitlement_’ or just plain old racism, 213 years on from the Abolition of the Slave Trade Act in Britain and 158 years after Abraham Lincoln’s Emancipation Proclamation, white people are still lecturing black people on what’s good for us.
Which leads us to this week’s hip new whitesplaining mind dump – the theory of “_multiracial whiteness_.”

Multiracial whiteness, as posited by New York University’s “_associate professor of social and cultural analysis_,” Cristina Beltrán, assumes that “_a few_” African-American or Latinos were among the estimated 3,000-20,000 yobbos who overran the Capitol. As such, they have bought into “_the promise that they, too, can lay claim to the politics of aggression, exclusion and domination_.”

Writing in the Washington Post, Professor Beltrán says, “_One of the organizers of the ‘Stop the Steal’ movement is Ali Alexander, a Trump supporter who identifies as Black and Arab. The chairman of the neo-fascist Proud Boys is Enrique Tarrio, a Latino raised in Miami’s Little Havana who identifies as Afro-Cuban; when he arrived in Washington for the Jan. 6 march, he was arrested for allegedly burning a Black Lives Matter banner taken from a Black church the month before_.”
So far, so intriguing.

But in her attempt to whitesplain why this observable yet uninterrogated minority of blacks and Latinos have joined the outer branches of America’s right-wing cuckoo’s nest, Professor Beltrán’s argument betrays a liberal obsession with whitesplaining racism, which is dangerously close to a social scientific racism in itself. Her theory, however, is just that – a theory. Having neither interviewed Alexander nor Tarrio, or reported any psychological account of their complex backgrounds, Ms Beltrán has no idea who these people really are, what motivates them, what others think of them, and so on. 

Academically, her argument is not only speculative, given the lack of any supporting literature, it’s also specious.

For one, the “_discriminatory worldview_” she ascribes to her subjects, along with the desire to “_engage in the wild freedom of unbridled rage and conspiracy theories_” and indulge in the “_politics of exclusion, violence and demonization_” suggests a tiny minority who, at best, are suffering from Stockholm syndrome, and at worst, are the sort of mindless hooligans I’ve witnessed during 40 years of watching English football. The only difference is these idiots have guns. And bigger flags.

Welcome to the Big Tech Sweepstakes, where BLM looters win corporate prizes, and Capitol Hill rioters get the boot!

The Capitol insurrection Beltrán describes can be seen through a racial lens insofar as America, period, can be seen through one. Having sacrificed 600,000-850,000 lives to the American Civil War – a war predicated on the still unprosecuted crime against humanity known as ‘slavery’ and the genocide of untold and obscene numbers of Native Americans – the US lives in the constant shadow of race. But it seems like a stretch to suggest that, by Prof. Beltrán’s own admission, the miniscule number of Trump’s contentious 12 percent of the black vote who are extremists are anything other than a deeply troubled tiny minority of reactionary voters, especially as numerous Republican candidates have performed better than Trump among black voters over the last century. Richard Nixon received 15 percent of the vote in 1968, Gerald Ford got 17 percent in 1976 and Ronald Reagan won 14 percent in 1980.

As 44-year-old Republican voter Wayne Bradley from Southfield, Michigan told USA Today, black Trump supporters “often look at issues such as gun control, judicial appointees, personal wealth and anti-abortion sentiment when casting their ballots.”

When asked how he could overlook Trump’s racist rhetoric, Bradley said: “_As a Black man I’m not comfortable with that, but I’m a results-orientated kind of person. If you’re providing opportunities to people, I’m OK with that. I can live with talk. I need to see action. And the action and the results were speaking for itself. If it wasn’t for COVID, I think he would have won again_.”

The folly of whitesplaining, and now multiracial whiteness, is the supercilious way it leads all roads back to a self-aggrandising, bourgeois, Eurocentric starting point. The idea that black people can be ill-informed, batty, middle of the road, mediocre or, as in the case of Mr Bradley, pragmatic – on our own terms – is high treason to a white liberal hegemony whose narrative of the black experience is solely defined by our relationship to whiteness. Even the notion of ‘white supremacy’ is really about ‘white attention seeking’.

Most black people, Candace Owens included, have more important things to think about than a bunch of homoerotic Proud Boys, GI Joe clones and lumberjack loons going buck wild because The Donald isn’t on TV anymore. So, before the liberal intelligentsia starts channelling multiracial whiteness as a way to create yet another race myth, it’d do well to check its privilege and feel the pain of a genuine black reactionary, namely Carlton Banks from The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air:

“_Black isn’t what I’m trying to be, it’s what I am. I’m running the same race and jumping the same hurdles so why are you tripping me up? You said we need to stick together, but you don’t even know what that means. If you ask me, you’re the real sell-out_.”









‘Multiracial whiteness’ is the latest attention-seeking attempt by patronising white liberals to explain racism to black people


The Washington Post’s effort to ‘make sense’ of the existence of black Trump supporters is just more specious nonsense that compounds the insulting myth that black people can only be defined by their relationship to ‘whiteness’.




www.rt.com


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Dave Matthews reports on being black in the UK





Dave Matthews special report in the UK.

Please move yet another thread to the dedicated blackLivesMatter thread or maybe to the Europe forum as *Dave Matthews is mostly talking about being black in the UK.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

The Americans are dealing with intensely deep divide.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamartia Antidote said:


> View attachment 710510
> 
> Dave Matthews reports on being black in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Matthews special report in the UK.
> 
> Please move yet another thread to the dedicated blackLivesMatter thread or maybe to the Europe forum as *Dave Matthews is mostly talking about being black in the UK.*



Interesting listening to a black guy speaking Bri-ish English lol. Totally different vibe from black American folks.

Interesting dynamic I'm subjected to on my current project where the homeowners are both psychiatrist while she's from the US, he's German but both are super liberal and have their kids post a bunch of Black Lives Matter signs all over their front yard. I was surprised that they were so demonstrative about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

To Hell with black or white lives matter!

Pakistani LIVES MATTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## User




----------



## Gomig-21

The very interesting thing I heard this morning before heading out to work was that one of the CNN correspondents asked a few cops who made sure they would remain anonymous why don't other police officers present at the moment comment to the culprit -- in this case Chauvin -- and get involved in correcting what they see is an obviously wrong thing? This is very true if you watch enough YT videos of this kind of tragic behavior by these cops is that the surrounding ones NEVER get involved in saying "you should probably stop doing that now" or "hey, goofball, get your knee off his neck before you kill him" and the answer was not surprising.

They said that getting involved in another officer's moment of action even for a good cause for both cop and alleged criminal and it being the right thing to do doesn't matter because you become a pariah within the force. They don't like to be told by others of the same rank what to do or not to do and they end up developing a bad relationship and no one wants to partner with them and they make up names for them etc. They even get bad pranks done to them etc. Only a supervisor or senior officer can intervene and unusually those aren't present during the altercation until it's too late. Even in the police force and especially the police force, there's a lot of 'unwritten' rules and this one is one of the few that are on the very top of the list.

Heck the EMT who took the stand for the prosecution said he knew he was dead right after he got out of the ambulance. His training without even checking for a pulse -- which he did anyway -- knew by the position he was in and his legs and I think he even said his training could clearly identify a person not breathing and the ambulance was parked quite a ways ahead of the scene. So noticing that from such a distance is amazing and good training and you would think the cope who is right there would know better, Just unbelievable that he didn't realize he was killing him. I know a lot of derelicts scream "I can't breath" just so cops loosen their grip on them and then they take advantage of that. But this guy was handcuffed, on his stomach with a knee on his neck. He wasn't going to fight after just removing a little pressure off his neck. Hard to believe the stupidity of that cop.

This is what all the "Defunding the police" is mostly about. It' s not really actually taking money away from them. But taking money that might otherwise go towards things that are not as important as having an exemplary form of training and especially recognizing people suffering from mental disorders and just changing the format to cause a lot less of these awful killings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GumNaam

this is getting ridiculous!


----------



## Dalit

It is a racist country. Period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Laquitta Willis Decatur Ga. store clerk killed by Victor Lee Tucker


Laquitta Willis Decatur Ga. store clerk killed over face mask policy by Victor Lee Tucker after being told to wear his face mask correctly.



scallywagandvagabond.com





A 41-year-old *Georgia* woman has been identified as the cashier killed at a *Decatur* grocery store *after having told a customer that they needed to adhere the grocery store’s face mask outlet, only to be fatally shot*.

*Laquitta Willis* was working as a cashier at the *Big Bear grocery store in Decatur* where* DeKalb County Police* say 30 year old man, *Victor Lee Tucker* of *Palmetto* got into a dispute with the woman over the store’s mask policy.


Authorities say the Tucker, Jr who has a *long crime history rap sheet*, left the store without buying any of his items, only to soon return and shot her. An exchange of gunfire between an off duty deputy working security ensued where both deputy 





*Danny Jordan*, 54, and the suspect suffered gunshot wounds.

The bulletproof vest he was wearing saved his life, *Sheriff Melody Maddox* said in a news conference Monday. Tucker who incurred gunshot wounds was taken to hospital and was expected to survive, with officials saying he faced charges of murder and two counts of aggravated assault according to *11Alive*.

Despite best efforts to save her, Laquitta Willis died at *Grady Memorial Hospital* on Monday evening.




Pictured, Laquitta Willis Decatur Ga. store clerk shot dead by Victor Lee Tucker Palmetto Georgia man.*‘She was a kind, loving, human being …’ *
The incident left the community dumbfounded and troubled.

_‘Our hearts and prayers go out to the Willis family, the injured sheriff’s deputy and everyone impacted by yesterday’s senseless incident,’_ the *DeKalb County Police Department* said in a statement.

The store owner told 11Alive that the man was wearing a mask, but that Willis simply asked him to pull it over his face.

The owner said Monday night that Willis was a kind, loving, human being, who simply asked a customer–the suspect–to pull up his face mask.


Employees described Willis as an integral figure in the store.

_‘She was like management to me,’_ former worker *Dora Crawford* told *AJC*, adding that she had worked alongside the late cashier for a year. _‘I looked up to her as management. She worked customer service, she trained cashiers and everything. She’s just a good person all around.’_

Crawford said that coming across irate customers at the store was not unusual.





Pictured, Victor Lee Tucker Jr. Palmetto, Georgia man shoots Laquitta Willis Decatur Ga. store clerk dead over face mask policy. Images via previous arrests.*‘Some people had attitude problems…’*
_‘We had to deal with a lot of different people coming in,’_ she said. _‘Some people had attitude problems and stuff and they get smart with us, but we have to ignore that because we have to do our job.’_

When conflicts arise in the supermarket, Crawford said, the employees depend on a security guard to come to their aid.

_‘They’re here to protect us, and they’ve done a wonderful job at doing it,’_ she said._ ‘I don’t know what happened yesterday.’_

Come Tuesday, the store on Candler Road was closed for business, but its doors were open for people coming to grieve and lament their loss.

Upon his release from hospital, Tucker will be booked into the *DeKalb County Jail* on counts of malice murder, aggravated assault on an officer and aggravated assault with intent to murder.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

Justice served! Good day for America!


*Judge sentences Derek Chauvin to over 22 years for murder of George Floyd*


Former Minneapolis Police Officer Derek Chauvin was sentenced Friday to 22 and a half years in prison for the murder of George Floyd, more than one year after Floyd’s death sparked an international movement against police brutality.

Hennepin County Judge Peter Cahill, who presided over Chauvin’s murder trial, handed down a sentence of 270 months for charges of second-degree unintentional murder, third-degree murder and second-degree manslaughter in Floyd’s May 25, 2020, death. Chauvin received a credit of 199 days served in prison. A jury convicted him of the charges on April 20. *READ MORE*


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Conservation Group Introduces Tree Equity Score to Highlight Environmental Racism - EcoWatch


Conservation organization American Forests launched its first calculations for what it calls a Tree Equity Score. It evaluates cities and towns based on who has access to tree cover, and it found that low income and minority communities in the U.S. are less likely to be shaded than wealthier...




www.ecowatch.com





A new initiative is highlighting another branch of environmental racism (oh brother  ) and classicism: equal access to trees.

Conservation organization American Forests launched its first calculations for what it calls a Tree Equity Score June 22. This score evaluates cities and towns based on who has access to tree cover, and it found that low income and minority communities in the U.S. are less likely to be shaded than wealthier, majority-white ones. As the climate crisis makes urban heat waves more dangerous than ever, this is a serious environmental injustice.

"This country is denying life and death infrastructure to people based on income and race," American Forests President and CEO Jad Daley said in a press release. "That's morally insupportable."

The Tree Equity Score evaluates neighborhoods on a scale of zero to 100, with 100 being total Tree Equity. The scores are based on the following:

Tree canopy
Population density
Income
Employment
Surface Temperature
Race
Age
Health
According to American Forests' findings, U.S. neighborhoods with a majority of people of color have 33 percent fewer trees than majority white neighborhoods, while neighborhoods that are 90 percent or more low income have 41 percent fewer trees than neighborhoods where only 10 percent or less of the residents live in poverty.

This is a serious problem, because trees are an important natural solution to the "urban heat island effect," in which an urban environment can increase temperatures by five to seven degrees Fahrenheit during the day and as much as 22 degrees Fahrenheit at night. This effect already harms the health of vulnerable people, especially children and the elderly, and disproportionately impacts poor and minority communities. And the climate crisis is already making it worse.

Trees, however, can counteract this problem. The 100 feet surrounding a tree can be around three degrees Fahrenheit cooler than the rest of the city, The Guardian pointed out. Trees have other health benefits as well, since they remove particulate matter and can therefore reduce air pollution, another problem that disproportionately impacts low income and non-white communities.

To reach its conclusions, American Forests looked at data from 3,810 municipalities, including 150,000 neighborhoods and 486 cities with populations of 50,000 or more. They also proposed solutions at both the national and local levels.

Nationally, the organization recommended the planting of 522 million trees. This would have the added benefits of:

Creating 3.8 million jobs.
Removing 9.3 million tons of carbon a year from the atmosphere.
Mitigating 56,613 tons of particle pollution a year.
Locally, the organization pinpointed the cities of 500,000 or more most likely to benefit from more tree cover. The top 20 include major urban areas like Chicago, Detroit, Houston, Los Angeles, Portland, Oregon and San Diego.

Part of the broader solution means changing how trees are perceived in the urban environment, American Forests' vice president for urban forests Ian Leahy told The San Diego Union-Tribune.

"One of the narrative battles we fight is trying to get trees perceived as fundamental infrastructure, like sewer lines or roads," he said. "There is a direct relationship with neighborhoods that were redlines, and those with low tree canopy cover today."


----------

